# Facts &Tips for Partner Visa 820/801 Online Applications



## Amandy

I have been hearing of Migration Agents preferring to still submit paper applications on behalf of their clients as the online system contains glitches. 

I have used the online system for application of 820/801 on the third day it was made available. 

Here are some useful tips if things seem to be going wrong:

1. When you write your statements in the boxes about the history of the relationship, nature of the household etc. do not copy and paste from a Word Document. Although copying from Word is easier, you are bound to come across some problems. For example, the apostrophe from Word will not be accepted in the Immi online system. You can Copy and Paste, then go through the box to check for punctuation that the ImmiAccount does not accept and edit them. 

2. Note that the boxes only accept 2000 characters! This is not much at all to tell the history of your relationship. However, you can always attach it at the end.

3. You will need to submit the 820 application and pay before you will be asked to attach documents.

4. You will need to submit the 820 application and pay before you will be able to continue further with the Sponsor form.

5. There are extra questions that perhaps you were not ready to answer that are not in the paper forms. For example, the date of marriage of your parents and all your married siblings.

6. Just a tip, fill out the paper form, print it, and use it as a reference when doing the online application.

7. You cannot continue with the next question and come back to a question later. You can save and exit at the question you cannot fill, but not go further unless it is filled. However, for example, you can fill in a fake parents date of marriage and go on to the next few questions and come back to it once you know the answer, but I don't recommend it. People forget.

8. Fact: You will receive your acknowledgement letter and bridging visa letter via email once you hit the 'Pay Now' button. Your receipt will also be generated.


Any other facts and tips, add them here.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Great thread, Amandy!


----------



## Sydneygal

Hi Amandy,

Just wondering after the payment section do they ask for specific documents to be uploaded in different sections? Or is it just a case of uploading all your evidence in the one go? 

Thanks,


----------



## Amandy

Sydneygal said:


> Hi Amandy,
> 
> Just wondering after the payment section do they ask for specific documents to be uploaded in different sections? Or is it just a case of uploading all your evidence in the one go?
> 
> Thanks,


Hi Sydneygal,

There will be a list of "Evidence of" headings that say "Recommended" and "Attach Document" next to them. There's about 20 headings.

There will be two sets of these 20 or so headings, one for the applicant and one for the sponsor.

Be very very careful because once you've uploaded the document, you cannot delete it.


----------



## Sydneygal

Ok thanks good to know! Hoping to apply online tomorrow


----------



## Fongo

Great thread Amandy!

My partner and I are in the process of getting all our evidence for our application.

Just a question about the statutory declaration as I'm living in The Netherlands, will my family fill in the form back in australia, have it signed by a JP, scan the forms then email it to me and I just simply upload it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Amandy

Fongo said:


> Great thread Amandy!
> 
> My partner and I are in the process of getting all our evidence for our application.
> 
> Just a question about the statutory declaration as I'm living in The Netherlands, withe landsily fill in the form back in australia, have it signed by a JP, scan the forms then email it to me and I just simply upload it?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi Fongo,

Yes precisely, you have the right idea. There's a section at the end to add the form 888.

One thing I'd like to add is within the online form for the applicant, it asks for two witnesses, their names, date of birth, phone number, occupation, how you know them, address and email address. 
Personally, I added about 7 witnesses details in that section, but didn't upload any form 888s. I'm experimenting to see if the new online form section about witnesses will suffice or they still need the form 888 despite having to give details about some witnesses. 
I wouldn't recommend anyone else skip the uploading of the form 888.


----------



## iclaire

Hi Amandy, I'm wondering how long do you have to wait for the completed eMedical examination results that your panel clinic submitted to immigration. I had my health check done last Friday, but till now they still didn't submit mine to immigration yet.


----------



## Amandy

iclaire said:


> Hi Amandy, I'm wondering how long do you have to wait for the completed eMedical examination results that your panel clinic submitted to immigration. I had my health check done last Friday, but till now they still didn't submit mine to immigration yet.


It should be electronically submitted to immigration as soon as the results come through, not more than a few days. Did you submit a HAP ID with your application?


----------



## iclaire

Amandy said:


> It should be electronically submitted to immigration as soon as the results come through, not more than a few days. Did you submit a HAP ID with your application?


I haven't lodged my application just yet as I would like to wait for the panel clinic to submit my health examination results to immigration first. Thank you for your replied


----------



## asher

Amandy said:


> Hi Sydneygal,
> 
> There will be a list of "Evidence of" headings that say "Recommended" and "Attach Document" next to them. There's about 20 headings.
> 
> There will be two sets of these 20 or so headings, one for the applicant and one for the sponsor.
> 
> Be very very careful because once you've uploaded the document, you cannot delete it.


Hello,

Is there a list somewhere of these document headings or is it the same as the document checklist?

Also, is there a specified timeframe for uploading all the evidence once the application is submitted online?

Thanks


----------



## Jesse

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone knows if it's possible to see your answers to the initial "applicant" application once submitted? I'm just filling out the sponsor application and have realised that half the questions are the same (including all the long answer "details of your relationship" ones) and I'd like to a) have my answers correspond with what we put on the other form and b) not have to write it all again!! I stupidly didn't copy them any where and now I can't seem to get back to them in the application!

Thanks,

Jesse


----------



## Jesse

Jesse said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knows if it's possible to see your answers to the initial "applicant" application once submitted? I'm just filling out the sponsor application and have realised that half the questions are the same (including all the long answer "details of your relationship" ones) and I'd like to a) have my answers correspond with what we put on the other form and b) not have to write it all again!! I stupidly didn't copy them any where and now I can't seem to get back to them in the application!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jesse


To answer my own question, the View Application link lets you see your application in PDF form. I couldn't get this to work on my computer (a Mac), hence the above question, but then I happened to try on my partner's computer (a PC) and it worked. So if anyone else is having problems with this, perhaps the site works better on PCs??


----------



## notsure

Question, are there any real advantages on submitting electronically rather than via the paper form...

We are anticipating submitting my husbands 309 application in February, and so I created an ImmiAccount, and started filling in the application, but came unstuck at the amount of information they asked for on the "non-migrating family member" question - seriously do they really need all of that.

Do I need dates of marriage/divorce/previous names/etc etc for everyone or can I get by with just the basics of relationship status, relationship to applicant, dates & place of birth etc - between, parents, step-parents, siblings, step-siblings etc there are 8 people to add, and that's if I ignore the fact that the "relationship to you" option also lists a bunch of other relationship types (the paper version only lists parents/step parents & siblings) - please tell me I can skip my husbands brother-in-law, and the various nieces, nephew, aunts.

Also does my husbands daughter (she is not migrating with us), need to be included at this question, or does it ask about children further in the process (the paper form has this as a separate question)?


----------



## notsure

OK figured out I just did the form all wrong...

Seems that hubby's parents, sibling & daughter go on the next question

"Applicant’s Immediate Family Members"

So now I'm slightly confused about "Non-Migrating Family members" - having gone back and read the available information (should have done that first I guess, but it seemed confusing until I came upon the next question), this section is for any family members moving to Australia who already have citizenship or their own visas - is that correct or am I completely and utterly confused again?


----------



## Amandy

There is a question mark next to every question. Click on that. It helps.


----------



## curious110

notsure said:


> OK figured out I just did the form all wrong...
> 
> Seems that hubby's parents, sibling & daughter go on the next question
> 
> "Applicant's Immediate Family Members"
> 
> So now I'm slightly confused about "Non-Migrating Family members" - having gone back and read the available information (should have done that first I guess, but it seemed confusing until I came upon the next question), this section is for any family members moving to Australia who already have citizenship or their own visas - is that correct or am I completely and utterly confused again?


Hi there,

I was in the sameboat as you then I realised that they have actually defined the "Family Members" terminology which iif you basically click on the question mark next to the question, the pop op window will shou you. They are actually any member under the applicants care (e.g. child, anyone whos dependednt on the applicant, etc), so from what I understood in my case, my fiance doesnt have any of those, since she only has a brother and sister and parets which wouldnt really count toward this catagory! that's my understanding and we have left that out!

hope that help!


----------



## Scotster86

*Mac pop-ups*



Jesse said:


> To answer my own question, the View Application link lets you see your application in PDF form. I couldn't get this to work on my computer (a Mac), hence the above question, but then I happened to try on my partner's computer (a PC) and it worked. So if anyone else is having problems with this, perhaps the site works better on PCs??


I had this issue also. A fix for this is to allow the use of pop-ups on Safari, by following these steps:

Open up a new window of Safari (or use the one your reading this message on),

Go to the "Safari" menu option at the top of the window,

Select "Preferences..."

Navigate to & select the "Security" tab,

Uncheck the box for "Block pop-up windows"

Close down the Preferences detail window & also all other open instances of Safari.

Reopen Safari and you should be good to view pop-up windows from now on.

Its not site specific like how some other operating systems work, so popups will be allowed for all sites that you visit (until you select to block them agin). Depending on what site you are going onto, you may wish to disable and re-enable this feature when your not going to be doing things for your application online.

Hope this helps


----------



## dawnw

I've been working on filling out the online application and because of the comments here about it being buggy I thought it'd be a good idea to see what the "print" button spit out and noticed that in the resulting pdf there is a question under the heading "Previous travel to Australia" that asks "Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?" and I have not come across this question so far in my application. The answer that it is saying i input is "No" but I have travelled to Australia and I have had a previous (student) visa there. It is entirely possible that this question comes much later in the process but everything up to that one has been in the order asked in the application. Quite concerning!

Does anyone know if this comes later? I'm only at section 17/26 so I may be panicking for nothing...


(I am filling out the 309/100 version, partner migration, but not sure if there's a huge difference)


----------



## grassdon

Hi,
I read your post. I think your post is very well for every people.so i like it.
Thank


----------



## Mome

Hi Amandy I'm just starting out with my online application for a defacto and haven't had my health check or police checks done. Would you recommend continuing with the form or should I get the checks done first? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Amandy

Mome said:


> Hi Amandy I'm just starting out with my online application for a defacto and haven't had my health check or police checks done. Would you recommend continuing with the form or should I get the checks done first?
> Thanks in advance


I would definitely recommend registering on the immigration website for a HAP ID and putting into the online application whether you have done the health check or not. 
The health and police checks are only valid for a certain amount of time so if your application does not get processed in 12 months you may have to do them again. But that was a risk I was willing to take, so we did them before submitting the online application in order for it to be decision ready.


----------



## aghu

I deleted my message here. It was offtopic.


----------



## Jmac01

Hi all, 
Can anyone tell me if its still possible to submit paper applications or do they _have _to be online? 
Also - is there a way of seeing all the questions before you have to fill them out? We'd like to be able to work through them all at leisure before having to sit at the computer and properly fill it all in.

We are looking at the temporary partner visa offshore btw  (309/100)


----------



## Amandy

Jmac01 said:


> Hi all,
> Can anyone tell me if its still possible to submit paper applications or do they _have _to be online?
> Also - is there a way of seeing all the questions before you have to fill them out? We'd like to be able to work through them all at leisure before having to sit at the computer and properly fill it all in.
> 
> We are looking at the temporary partner visa offshore btw  (309/100)


Unfortunately, you can't see the questions before they come up. However, it is very similar to the paper forms. I would say fill them out and there won't be 'many' surprises. You can save and come back to it at any point. No need to submit in one sitting. 
I am sure paper applications are still being accepted. But the swift correspondence post-submission is worth the online application.


----------



## Jmac01

Thanks Amandy. Where can I get the paper forms? I've had a look on the IMMI website, and apart from the partner migration booklet, I can't find any forms to download. I fear they've removed the downloadable forms to force people to apply online.


----------



## CollegeGirl

They are definitely all still on their website.

Numerical List - 1 to 99

You want the 40SP and 47SP. I believe the online application also asks some questions formerly found on Form 80? Amandy could confirm that.


----------



## Sam1

Hi,
I have lodged my partner visa 820 online on 03/01/2014
but I havent received my bridging letter yet... the payment has been deducted from my account. Please suggest is it normal ?? does the bridging visa normally takes this long ?
Thanks


----------



## Amandy

Sam1 said:


> Hi,
> I have lodged my partner visa 820 online on 03/01/2014
> but I havent received my bridging letter yet... the payment has been deducted from my account. Please suggest is it normal ?? does the bridging visa normally takes this long ?
> Thanks


Hi Sam1.
It is usually received immediately after payment. Please call Immi on Monday.


----------



## Sam1

Also , i lodged it through an agent ... So he should call? Or i can call myself? I asked him the agent says it will come immi is granting bridging visass late


----------



## Amandy

Sam1 said:


> Also , i lodged it through an agent ... So he should call? Or i can call myself? I asked him the agent says it will come immi is granting bridging visass late


Did your agent forward you the acknowledgement letter? The bridging visa letter comes immediately after that. 
It's automated.


----------



## Sam1

No he did not
I called him 2wice this week and he said no replies from the immi yet neither the bva has come ... I am a bit worried


----------



## Amandy

Sam1 said:


> No he did not
> I called him 2wice this week and he said no replies from the immi yet neither the bva has come ... I am a bit worried


I have a feeling your agent didn't lodge it online or that the email address entered online was invalid. That's all that I can think of. If your agent didn't lodge online then the wait can be up to a month to receive these things via post.

Definitely call immigration!


----------



## Sam1

The case has been lodged online thats for sure as i was there and he lodged it in front of me did the payment and all ! 
But havent got the acknowledgement yet ! Anyway thanks for ur response and help i ll call the agent on monday and also the immi if no reply even then!


----------



## SpaceCadetWill

hey guys, 

i have been uploading my documents to the evidence section and i guess i hit an upload limit because all of my options have vanished and it only shows the documents i have uploaded. 

i was on the final section but there are still a few crucial things i still had yet to upload! (passport photos, stat decs from me and my partner, random nature of commitment stuff)

is there anyway to get more upload space? or am i royally screwed...i'm gonna call them in a bit but just wanted some of your advice first.


----------



## Amandy

Sam1 said:


> The case has been lodged online thats for sure as i was there and he lodged it in front of me did the payment and all !
> But havent got the acknowledgement yet ! Anyway thanks for ur response and help i ll call the agent on monday and also the immi if no reply even then!


How did you go?


----------



## Xyzaus

asher said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is there a list somewhere of these document headings or is it the same as the document checklist?
> 
> (...)
> 
> Thanks


I was wondering the same thing.....


----------



## Sam1

Amandy said:


> How did you go?


Still no answer ! 
I called the lawyer he said wait for another couple of days
:-/


----------



## Amandy

Sam1 said:


> Still no answer !
> I called the lawyer he said wait for another couple of days
> :-/


When does your current visa expire? If you have a few months it's ok. But it's weird there's no acknowledgement letter either. How will you apply for medicare?
I'd call immigration myself. Don't wait around for your agent.


----------



## SpaceCadetWill

SpaceCadetWill said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i have been uploading my documents to the evidence section and i guess i hit an upload limit because all of my options have vanished and it only shows the documents i have uploaded.
> 
> i was on the final section but there are still a few crucial things i still had yet to upload! (passport photos, stat decs from me and my partner, random nature of commitment stuff)
> 
> is there anyway to get more upload space? or am i royally screwed...i'm gonna call them in a bit but just wanted some of your advice first.


to answer this question,

if you reach your upload limit you can email remaining documents to [email protected] I'd imagine if you live in a different state you'd put it there in replace of 'vic'.

include your reference number and yours and your partners details in the email. i was told if they have any additional questions they will contact you by email.


----------



## Sam1

Amandy said:


> When does your current visa expire? If you have a few months it's ok. But it's weird there's no acknowledgement letter either. How will you apply for medicare?
> I'd call immigration myself. Don't wait around for your agent.


My visa is valid til 2015
Yeah i think i ll call immi tomorrow myself and check with them whats happening why is it so late


----------



## jacob

*form 40SP online*

Hi.
Just a quick question on the online applications for a offshore partner visa .

So far we have completed the initial 'Migration to Australia by a Partner' application, and attached all evidence etc.

I have then completed the 'Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia' form, which i accessed by clicking on the 'online form 40SP' link on the immi website.

My understanding is that this online form was the equivalent of completing the paper form 40SP, however in the attachments it still recommends to attach the Form 40SP.

Is this a requirement to do so. It seems there is a lot of doubling up on information entered across the online application.

any ideas? cheers


----------



## CollegeGirl

My guess is that is just an incorrect/outdated recommendation. There should be no need to attach the paper version as well, at least as far as I know. Of course, with that comes the caveat that I have not used the online application myself yet!


----------



## jacob

Thanks for the reply college girl. There is at least one question in the Form 40SP that I haven't come across yet online.

_If your residential address is not in Australia, please attach a statement at the end of the form outlining how you will meet your sponsorship obligations_

I haven't actually written this statement yet so I'm wondering if they will ask for it down the track. I don't recall this question being directly asked in any other form or checklist or online.


----------



## TayOkay

Hey there guys, 

Just a quick question in regards to completing the essay-type questions on the online application (Financial aspects of the relationship, nature of the household, etc.)

Since we are expected to provide evidence to the statements, do they expect some sort of reference in the statement to the attachment? For example if this was written in the statement: "We share a joint bank account (bankstatement.pdf)"

I haven't submitted my application yet so I am just wondering what the document uploading process is like.


----------



## jacob

I don't think it hurts to make references to attachments. For example on financial I wrote about joint purchases and made a note to see attached bank statement items higlighted in green. 

However When you get around to attaching items you are able to insert a description so you can explain exactly what the attachment is at this stage rather than having to worry about explaining every peice of evidence in the essay type questions.


----------



## Yha1980

Hi i apply for Partner visa, and then the embassy send me an email asking for photos, letters etc. but I already send it to them what should I do. ALl I have now is xerox of all the documents I send.


----------



## Ninja69

Good Day!

I am starting to gather the requirements when I file my Partner Visa 820 onshore sometime in July before my tourist visa expires. I lived in Tokyo for the last 8 years. Where will I get police clearance? what about health check?

Waiting for your reply.
Ninja 69


----------



## Ninja69

Follow up to my post I am now in Melbourne living with my Aussie Partner and I will exit in March and come back after 2 weeks. Hopefully to Register the relationship in Melbourne sometime in June and hopefully be granted a certificate so that I may attach to my papers to be able to waive the 12 month of living together.

Just a brief summary of our relationship we met In Dec 2012 dating site with constant communication in Skype and Watspp decided to meet in Manila for two weeks sometime in April 22nd and decided to be in defacto relationship same month. I went back to Tokyo for work and he went back to Melbourne to look after his own business. We had constant communication everyday ( I have all the evidences skype calls,watsapp messages) When I visited him Aug 2013 we opened our joint account and started remitting money from Tokyo to our joint account to share household expenses from September till December 2014.Now I am here in Melbourne. I arrived last month Dec 22nd and will exit my tourist visa in March and come back after two weeks. We met in Manila last April and started to plan to have a life together. Can we start counting to be as defacto partners from that date? Or the count will start when I came here last Aug for 3 weeks? Please clarify and also regarding the police and health check.

Thank you in advance,
Ninja 69


----------



## ovywasef

Hi,

I had a quick question. I have sent a decision ready Visa 820 application to the Perth processing centre just yesterday. I married my wife December last year and we had been dating for 5 years before that. We have sufficient documents to prove our relationship is genuine.

My wife is currently student visa 573. She finishes her studies in June this year and her visa will expire on August 31. I understand if Visa 820 is not granted by then, she will move into BVA visa.

Here's my questions. We have already booked a 10 week holiday for a wedding reception in Bangladesh and our honeymoon in Paris. We will be back in Australia on August 25, a week before her visa expires. Would the 10 week absence hurt the application process? Would we need to notify DIAC she will not be in Australia during that period of time? Would we need to apply for BVB?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## GBP

Ninja69 said:


> Follow up to my post I am now in Melbourne living with my Aussie Partner and I will exit in March and come back after 2 weeks. Hopefully to Register the relationship in Melbourne sometime in June and hopefully be granted a certificate so that I may attach to my papers to be able to waive the 12 month of living together.
> 
> Just a brief summary of our relationship we met In Dec 2012 dating site with constant communication in Skype and Watspp decided to meet in Manila for two weeks sometime in April 22nd and decided to be in defacto relationship same month. I went back to Tokyo for work and he went back to Melbourne to look after his own business. We had constant communication everyday ( I have all the evidences skype calls,watsapp messages) When I visited him Aug 2013 we opened our joint account and started remitting money from Tokyo to our joint account to share household expenses from September till December 2014.Now I am here in Melbourne. I arrived last month Dec 22nd and will exit my tourist visa in March and come back after two weeks. We met in Manila last April and started to plan to have a life together. Can we start counting to be as defacto partners from that date? Or the count will start when I came here last Aug for 3 weeks? Please clarify and also regarding the police and health check.
> 
> Thank you in advance,
> Ninja 69


I suggest you check the requirements of registering your relationship in Vic. I think both of you need to have lived in Vic for 12 months before you can register your relationship.

For a de facto relationship, I think the start date is the date when both started living together as husband-wife. Prior to that, I think it is just "dating". Just my opinion though.


----------



## scubadiva

SpaceCadetWill said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i have been uploading my documents to the evidence section and i guess i hit an upload limit because all of my options have vanished and it only shows the documents i have uploaded.
> 
> i was on the final section but there are still a few crucial things i still had yet to upload! (passport photos, stat decs from me and my partner, random nature of commitment stuff)
> 
> is there anyway to get more upload space? or am i royally screwed...i'm gonna call them in a bit but just wanted some of your advice first.


Same thing happened to me. There is a link on the right hand side of the page to attach documents. I used that to keep attaching documents, and a couple of days later the list showed up again.

There is a size limit per document (around 10mb I think) but it will tell you when you try to upload it if you've exceeded it.


----------



## scubadiva

Hey there,

I submitted my visa online two weeks ago. I've received an automated acknowledgement, just wondering what to expect next. The list of documents all appears 'recommended', my application shows as 'in progress' and my partner's sponsorship application shows as 'submitted'.

Has anybody gone through the online process and had a case officer assigned, had confirmation the application was valid, been contacted by immigration for next steps or better yet the visa approved? Just trying to get some insight into what to expect!


----------



## pelican113

We just uploaded them under the sponsors application, apart from our birth certs etc, most information is relevant to both of you anyhow.


----------



## Amandy

scubadiva said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I submitted my visa online two weeks ago. I've received an automated acknowledgement, just wondering what to expect next. The list of documents all appears 'recommended', my application shows as 'in progress' and my partner's sponsorship application shows as 'submitted'.
> 
> Has anybody gone through the online process and had a case officer assigned, had confirmation the application was valid, been contacted by immigration for next steps or better yet the visa approved? Just trying to get some insight into what to expect!


I think I was one of the first who applied online and we have not received ANY feedback yet. 
Furthermore, the incompetent immigration operator who told us to send in our police checks in the post despite applying online, was wrong, they sent us everything back.


----------



## Sam1

My lawyer called the immigration and they said that there was something wrong with their sustem thats why the auto generated acknowledgement was not sent to me when my lawyer lodged my visa 820

He forwarded me the email which he has sent to the immi as well requesting for my acknowledgement letter but still havent recieved it

What should i do ? I have my TRN number with me
But i cnt check the status of my application can i ?


----------



## ngup2013

*mj*

Hi,

in the application where it says "Applicant's Immediate Family Members" for 47sp (820/810) online. Is this referring to non-dependents? Do they just want information regarding visa applicant's family as they already asked in the previous questions about dependents. e.g. mother, father, sister, brother. Was just abit confused when i scrolled down and there was Immigration status...as they dont have any intention of of migrating here and are nondependents. Do I simply leave the status as "other"?


----------



## pelican113

Yep, very bizarre hey


----------



## Amandy

Sam1 said:


> My lawyer called the immigration and they said that there was something wrong with their sustem thats why the auto generated acknowledgement was not sent to me when my lawyer lodged my visa 820
> 
> He forwarded me the email which he has sent to the immi as well requesting for my acknowledgement letter but still havent recieved it
> 
> What should i do ? I have my TRN number with me
> But i cnt check the status of my application can i ?


YES, you can call immi and give the TRN. No need to have the lawyer do everything. 
Ask them where your letter is, if they can generate it manually on the spot for you and if they can email it to YOU not the lawyer.


----------



## ngup2013

*mj*

Thanks.
I have a few more questions.

1) I was also just wondering...that if you submit all the forms online and pay for it. Is a bridging letter automatically generating and emailed to you on the day?

2) I just released that I forgot to get my Australian citizen certificate...i know that was abit stupid but i somehow missed it. As i'm running out of time, Is it still possible to upload the certificate and a few other necessary documents after you submit the application?

Regards,


----------



## Star Hunter

ngup2013 said:


> Thanks.
> I have a few more questions.
> 
> 1) I was also just wondering...that if you submit all the forms online and pay for it. Is a bridging letter automatically generating and emailed to you on the day?
> 
> 2) I just released that I forgot to get my Australian citizen certificate...i know that was abit stupid but i somehow missed it. As i'm running out of time, Is it still possible to upload the certificate and a few other necessary documents after you submit the application?
> 
> Regards,


You can't actually upload anything until you submit and pay for your application. When you submit the application form and payment goes through, they will email you to say it was a valid application and also email you your bridging visa. My husband got his confirmation email and BVA within an hour of submission.

You can then access the checklist which shows what documents you need to upload. You can continuously upload things - it took us around two weeks to get it all scanned and uploaded and we still constantly upload more evidence as we come across it. We have yet to be assigned a CO and everything we have uploaded has been accepted. The checklist is very comprehensive and detailed so you won't miss or forget anything. You can type in descriptions for each file you upload as well, so it makes things so much easier and neater (IMO) than the paper version.

I love the online application process.

Good luck!


----------



## ngup2013

Star Hunter said:


> You can't actually upload anything until you submit and pay for your application. When you submit the application form and payment goes through, they will email you to say it was a valid application and also email you your bridging visa. My husband got his confirmation email and BVA within an hour of submission.
> 
> You can then access the checklist which shows what documents you need to upload. You can continuously upload things - it took us around two weeks to get it all scanned and uploaded and we still constantly upload more evidence as we come across it. We have yet to be assigned a CO and everything we have uploaded has been accepted. The checklist is very comprehensive and detailed so you won't miss or forget anything. You can type in descriptions for each file you upload as well, so it makes things so much easier and neater (IMO) than the paper version.
> 
> I love the online application process.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you very much for your detailed response and good luck with the application too. 
I don't see form 80 anywhere there though. So is it kind of scrapped and embedded in 47sp/40sp or did you attach that to your documentation?


----------



## Star Hunter

You need to print off the form 80, fill it out and then scan and attach it to your application. There will be a link on the checklist for where you attach it


----------



## ngup2013

As extra documentation can be uploaded after submission. Is it possible to also include new evidence after the submission?


----------



## Star Hunter

ngup2013 said:


> As extra documentation can be uploaded after submission. Is it possible to also include new evidence after the submission?


We contacted DIBP and they advised us that we can continuously upload information, including new evidence but I'm not 100% sure if they are only talking about evidence that existed before your application date, but that you haven't yet uploaded, or if they will accept actual mew evidence generated since the application date.

We have chosen to continuously upload evidence that is generated after application date because we believe it makes sense that immigration will take it into account - ie, we are moving house soon and plan to upload our new lease etc. We figure that as long as the evidence from before the date is strong enough to prove a genuine relationship and we aren't relying on new evidence for our visa, then extra evidence that we are continuing our genuine relationship can only help.

We aren't going to send in every little detail like we did when we first applied - ie no reciepts, photos, concert tickets, Facebook conversations etc. We are just sending new evidence if it's significant (like the new lease and if we make any large purchases together.)

Hope that helps somewhat (I know I tend to ramble, I'm sorry).


----------



## ngup2013

that's okay, thanks for all of your input. every bit helps


----------



## jxa

My question regards PMV 300 visa, but I assume the same applies to the Partner Visa.

My fiance and I (sponsor) are applying online. Do we need to fill out both 47SP (Migration to Australia by a Partner) and 40SP (Sponsorship for a Partner to Migrate to Australia) under the same Immi Account? ie, the account created under my fiances name for 47SP? Or should I create a new Immi Account for myself for the sponsor form?

When creating the account, the terms & conditions state that no one other than her can login to her account. If I login to my fiance's account and fill in details or upload documents for her, or make the payment, will this cause any problems? She does not have easy access to a computer.

Do we need to provide a permission form, for me to help with her application?

Neither of us care about seeing each others info, and want to help each other out, but the fine print seems to suggest we can't. How did others go about doing this online?


----------



## pelican113

I have uploaded a few documents afterward. They seem to have added all ok.

I can see on ours that the sponsor has already been approved and we applied early January.

Not sure what the bridging letter is??


----------



## Star Hunter

Jxa - my husband is the applicant and I am the sponsor but we have both been putting together his application. In fact my name is listed on his application as the sponsor and there are things it specifically asks that I complete/upload etc. I'm sure that what they mean by stating that no one else can log in to her account is people outside of the applicant and sponsor, unless that person is a registered migration agent or another authorised person. I think it is more to protect the applicant, since an application contains so much personal information and other intimate details that they don't want to risk the applicant having their information exploited. It's just a legal statement so that if you choose to give your account information to someone else (a friend or relative) and they then misuse that information for their own purposes that you can't bring that around on DIBP because they can shrug and say "well, we told them not to share the information, nothing else we could do and it's not our problem" etc. DIBP pretty much take it for granted that both applicant and sponsor will both be working on the application. 

Pelican - a bridging letter is (I assume) the email that the applicant receives upon receipt of their valid application with their Bridging Visa A details  my husband got his within an hour of sending in his application online. It was very quick and easy.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

What has everyone done about the passport photo requirement?

The checklist for paper says 4 x for applicant and 2 x for sponsor with name written on back.

I rang immigration in Australia and they said to just scan front and back of picture - is that what people are doing?

Or are they just uploading a .jpeg of the passport photo and not worrying about the name on the back?


----------



## jxa

Thanks Star Hunter, much appreciated. Yeah, that makes sense they're just covering themselves.


----------



## semps

mexiwi said:


> What has everyone done about the passport photo requirement?
> 
> The checklist for paper says 4 x for applicant and 2 x for sponsor with name written on back.
> 
> I rang immigration in Australia and they said to just scan front and back of picture - is that what people are doing?
> 
> Or are they just uploading a .jpeg of the passport photo and not worrying about the name on the back?


I have the same Question. Also what about Certified copies? Do we scan the Certified copies or send just the copy?


----------



## Ayla

Hi everyone,

I'm in the middle of filling out the 47SP form and just came across the following question:

“In which countries have you visited (for any period of less than 12 months) during the last 10
years.” 

I'm from Europe and used to go on holidays to Italy/Spain/Greece/Etc... once or twice a year for a couple of weeks. I can't remember/find all the exact dates of all those holidays anymore. What would your advice be with filling out this part? Just guess the dates?

Thanks!

Ayla


----------



## CollegeGirl

Do the best you can to use Facebook/email/travel diaries, etc. - whatever you may have that will give you an idea of what trips you took. Then at the end of the 47SP is a space for "Additional Information" - fill in there that you've done your best to recall the dates of all your trips but there may be more here and there to ___ countries.


----------



## Ayla

CollegeGirl said:


> Do the best you can to use Facebook/email/travel diaries, etc. - whatever you may have that will give you an idea of what trips you took. Then at the end of the 47SP is a space for "Additional Information" - fill in there that you've done your best to recall the dates of all your trips but there may be more here and there to ___ countries.


Ok thanks! I'll try my best


----------



## semps

I think someone asked this question a while ago but no one answered it....after submitting the application online and paying, is there a time limit to add the Sponsors form and all the other documents?


----------



## Mome

Hi Semps, I was told a week or more and to get all the ID stuff on straight away. I also saw someone say they continued to upload evidence for 2 weeks. Hope that helps!



semps said:


> I think someone asked this question a while ago but no one answered it....after submitting the application online and paying, is there a time limit to add the Sponsors form and all the other documents?


----------



## Star Hunter

semps said:


> I think someone asked this question a while ago but no one answered it....after submitting the application online and paying, is there a time limit to add the Sponsors form and all the other documents?


Hi, it's me the previous poster is referring to who spent 2 weeks uploading all our evidence (one of our divorce decrees was 32 pages long and we have a lot of bits of evidence) but I should clarify that we uploaded all our identity documents and the 888s within 1 day after we got the checklist.

I would upload all of the essential things ASAP and keep moving constantly to upload all your evidence in a timely manner. I posted a question in the Ask Mark! Thread regarding continuously uploading evidence and this is what Mark Northam ( a registered migration agent with a lot of knowledge) said:

"Re: additional evidence submitted after partner visa lodged: YES, they will consider it, and I've seen it make a HUGE difference in some cases. If a requirement is time-of-application (ie, defacto 12-month living together requirement) then additional info about living together BEFORE the time of application is good, but make sure you know whether a requirement is time-of-application (ie, must have been met at the time of application) or time-of-decision (evidence can be considered and added up until the point of decision) - big difference."

So, it seems that there isn't a time limit for evidence as such, but obviously you want everything to be there by the time they are ready to make a decision - and we just have no way of knowing when that will happen.

My husband and I don't have a CO yet so we will continue to upload any more evidence we find, but at the same time we are pretty confident with the evidence we have submitted so far so anything extra will just be icing at this point.


----------



## semps

Thanks Star Hunter and hope you hear soon from them. The reason I ask about time is that we are living in Japan at the moment but go to Australia in 2 months and like apply before we leave, but some on the documents I have to get in Australia and may take awhile. My partner is applying as Offshore.
Could you tell me roughly the order things are done online? Do any documents have to uploaded during the actual filling in the form? Is the sponsor form done after the payment...etc, etc.
Thanks.


----------



## Sammy8964

*Plz help !*

Hi , I am in a serious trouble because of my wife who is the sponsor and we lodged a partner sponsor visa 2 yrs ago !! But what I thought love was actually a fraud done by my wife and ex .. And from last 6 months she had been asking me for money and blackmailing that she would cancel my application otherwise !! I have been through hell .. And recently she did cancel it .. ! This marriage was nothing for her .. It was a plan !! What I should do .. Plz guide me if someone can thanx


----------



## Fongo

Hey guys.

My girlfriend has submitted her spouse visa application online, the first week of Jan 2014, we received an automated email and the cash was out of our account the second we submitted, but since then nothing has changed with the visa application. We will be calling immigration as soon as possible to see what is going on, it seems like a lot of other people are having issues as well with the online application.

My partner is from holland and lived in oz for 2 years and then we moved back to holland. For all our dutch documents she translated them(she worked as a translator in Australia) we used screen shots and cropped all our skype conversations, submitted our phone histories with each other, all the stat decs from family in holland was certified by a solicitor and was written in english as everyone in holland can speak english. Instead of uploading each single photo we wanted to submit, we made a word document with about 12 photos on it with a date and text about the photo, mainly big events - the night we met, our birthdays, celebrating christmas with family in Australia and Holland, holidays in Asia, Middle East and in europe as well.

We uploaded rental agreements from holland with an original version and then the translated version as well with a document my partner certifies that she translated it and the soliciter signed this off as well... Lucky the solicitor was free and a friend as we had quite a lot of documents to be signed. 

I will keep everyone updated with our progress with the visa application.

Liam.


----------



## Yha1980

Hi our co ask us to submit additional documents within 28 days, my aus husband mail me some of our documents, but until now still waiting for it, we recievd the email last jan 13, 2014, is weekends counted on the counting of 28 days?... Wer worried were running out of time, can we ask yo our co to extend the 28 days?


----------



## missJAL

Hey Guys!

I was just wondering if coloured copies of scans would suffice as substantial evidence? Would it be reasonable to say that we don't need certified copies? For example,coloured copies of bank statements, birth certificates etc can be uploaded without certification? We filled out the online application, submitted both sponsor and partner forms and paid and are now in the process of uploading everything.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Star Hunter

missJAL said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> I was just wondering if coloured copies of scans would suffice as substantial evidence? Would it be reasonable to say that we don't need certified copies? For example,coloured copies of bank statements, birth certificates etc can be uploaded without certification? We filled out the online application, submitted both sponsor and partner forms and paid and are now in the process of uploading everything.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!


Yes, coloured scans are fine and you do not need to certify documents if they are scanned in colour - it's one of the biggest perks of the online application in my opinion


----------



## CollegeGirl

Star Hunter, is that true of "official documents" like birth certs, marriage certs, etc., too? I'm sure it's in this thread somewhere but I've forgotten. I'm going to need that info in the next couple of months after I get married.  PMV-to-820 app is totally going to be done online!


----------



## Star Hunter

CollegeGirl said:


> Star Hunter, is that true of "official documents" like birth certs, marriage certs, etc., too? I'm sure it's in this thread somewhere but I've forgotten. I'm going to need that info in the next couple of months after I get married.  PMV-to-820 app is totally going to be done online!


We were told by a migration agent here that we had a consult with, DIBP themselves (but we know what that's worth right? Lol) and one or two immi agents on this forum that colour scans don't need to be certified.

I will try and find some of the registered agents quotes for you. Obviously some people may feel more confident if they get their documents certified.

ETA: I'm pretty sure it was in the online application FAQ as well but they stated that original documents may need to be presented on request.

Medical checks still need to be originals sent in and not scanned copies.

Ah, found the thread I was looking for  I hope this puts everyone's mind at ease a little.

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/44730-820-801-online-application-issues-3.html

Top of page 3 has Adam Grey explaining that coloured scans mean certifying documents are no longer necessary. I also believe that CCMS has also stated that his office also provides coloured scans rather than certified documents but I'm still looking for that thread.

It has made our lives so much easier since we both had divorce decrees, I had previous wedding certificate and deed poll certificate (seriously why did my mum have to give me a "hippy" name? Lol) to verify all my previous names, my husband was adopted as a child by his step-father etc etc. This list of "official documents" that would normally require certification was a ridiculously large pile and I am sure we would not have been popular at the local JPs office


----------



## jhoy0320

Yha1980 said:


> Hi our co ask us to submit additional documents within 28 days, my aus husband mail me some of our documents, but until now still waiting for it, we recievd the email last jan 13, 2014, is weekends counted on the counting of 28 days?... Wer worried were running out of time, can we ask yo our co to extend the 28 days?


 hi yha..from what I know its 28 working days since immi were close sat and sun its means weekend are not counted I'm not so sure though maybe some of the members here could verify it for you..goodluck and godbless..


----------



## Yha1980

Ok thanks joy...


----------



## Ausboy

Hi guys can anyone tell what is eligibility date? Is that when you have applied for both 801 and 820 visa or when you got temporary visa granted ? Cheers


----------



## CollegeGirl

Ausboy, your "eligibility date" is the date you are eligible to be reassessed for permanent residency. This date is two years after you applied for your 820 visa.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yha1980 said:


> Hi our co ask us to submit additional documents within 28 days, my aus husband mail me some of our documents, but until now still waiting for it, we recievd the email last jan 13, 2014, is weekends counted on the counting of 28 days?... Wer worried were running out of time, can we ask yo our co to extend the 28 days?


Yha - I am not so sure 28 days is actually weekdays. I woudln't chance it. I'd contact your CO right away and let them know your husband mailed the documents and you're still waiting on them (do you have proof of mailing or anything?) and that's what the holdup is.

If you don't respond or submit what they've asked for in 28 days they will often just deny the application. I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Star Hunter

CollegeGirl said:


> Yha - I am not so sure 28 days is actually weekdays. I woudln't chance it. I'd contact your CO right away and let them know your husband mailed the documents and you're still waiting on them (do you have proof of mailing or anything?) and that's what the holdup is.
> 
> If you don't respond or submit what they've asked for in 28 days they will often just deny the application. I wouldn't risk it.


I agree with this. Generally when any department gives you 28 days to respond they mean literally 4 full weeks (weekends included). It's only if they specifically state "28 working days" that you would exclude weekends.

I certainly wouldn't risk it and as CollegeGirl said, I'm sure you could email your CO and explain that your husband has provided the documents which are currently in transit to you and you intend to furnish your CO with the requested documents as soon as you receive them. If possible offer proof of your husband mailing them (receipt or tracking number etc).


----------



## Astro

*Is Form 80 required?*

Hi, can anyone advise if Form 80 is an absolute requirement?

We lodged our application online but the checklist for paper applicants we were given by the australian high commission didn't require it. So, given that the CO will be in the country of application (Vietnam), I'm wondering if we need to actually do it?

I'm thinking we'll fill it out anyway but if anyone knows what's normally the go with these, please let me know..

Edit: I should probably add, we haven't been notified of having a CO as yet otherwise I'd ask them.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Astro, I'd just go ahead and get it done. It's required in almost all countries these days, so better to do it than to have them delay your application's processing for 28 days after they've asked for it themselves.


----------



## Ausboy

CollegeGirl said:


> Ausboy, your "eligibility date" is the date you are eligible to be reassessed for permanent residency. This date is two years after you applied for your 820 visa.


Hi college girl that means it's all over gonna take more then three years the whole process?


----------



## Valentine1981

Ausboy said:


> Hi college girl that means it's all over gonna take more then three years the whole process?


To get the permanent visa..,yes


----------



## Astro

CollegeGirl said:


> Astro, I'd just go ahead and get it done. It's required in almost all countries these days, so better to do it than to have them delay your application's processing for 28 days after they've asked for it themselves.


Thanks CollegeGirl...ever the fountain of wisdom! 

Would you also recommend organising the health check earlier (i.e. now) rather than later knowing that a decision is probably in excess of 6-8 months from now anyway? I seem to recall that conversation being had elsewhere on another thread, but I can't remember what the upshot was...


----------



## missJAL

Star Hunter said:


> Yes, coloured scans are fine and you do not need to certify documents if they are scanned in colour - it's one of the biggest perks of the online application in my opinion


Awesome, Thanks Star Hunter!


----------



## BionicAllah

*Statement template*

Hello all.

I'm sorry if this has been previously answered. My BF and I have just written our statements but it's in word format is there an official form that we are meant to use as i can't seem to find one.

Thank you in advance for your help.

BA.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

BionicAllah said:


> My BF and I have just written our statements but it's in word format is there an official form that we are meant to use as i can't seem to find one.


My fiance just printed hers out and signed it and scanned it.

I put mine into a commonwealth stat dec and got it signed and scanned it.

Word template is here

http://www.ag.gov.au/Publications/Documents/CommonwealthStatutorydeclarationform.doc


----------



## BionicAllah

Thank you that's very helpful.

I have another question to ask you all too. I'm currently on a tourist 3 month visa I understand that once our de facto application is lodged I will be granted Bridging Visa A. Will I be able to work on this visa?


----------



## Star Hunter

BionicAllah said:


> Thank you that's very helpful.
> 
> I have another question to ask you all too. I'm currently on a tourist 3 month visa I understand that once our de facto application is lodged I will be granted Bridging Visa A. Will I be able to work on this visa?


Yes, you will be granted full work rights with no restrictions on the BVA and you will be eligible for Medicare as well


----------



## BionicAllah

Wow that sounds a lot better than what I was expecting. My bf and I can start building a life together and how some financial security.


----------



## Star Hunter

BionicAllah said:


> Wow that sounds a lot better than what I was expecting. My bf and I can start building a life together and how some financial security.


Just be warned that a lot of people on this site have expressed frustration at how difficult it can be to get a job while on a bridging visa. It is legal to work but a lot of employers are hesitant to employ people who aren't on a substantive visa.

I have heard that retail and call centres are much less picky and are usually happy to employ those on bridging visas. The Red Cross call centre happen to be very flexible regarding hiring non permanent residents and often have backpackers and people on student visas working for them. Money isn't great, but they are very accommodating and flexible and treat their employees well.


----------



## belle

Hi,
I was browsing throughout the thread and can't find an answer to my question - or maybe i missed it 

Now, I just want to ask if anyone knows, in the part where you write the details of your relationship, it says maximum of 2000 words. My details are always more than 2000 specially the development of relationship. Can I write up to maximum of 2000, cut the story and then put a note that the continuation is in the attached document. Or write a summary then attach detailed story?

Also, do we send via courier the police check? as I'm submitting a decision ready application 820 .

Thanks
Belle


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

belle said:


> Now, I just want to ask if anyone knows, in the part where you write the details of your relationship, it says maximum of 2000 words. My details are always more than 2000 specially the development of relationship. Can I write up to maximum of 2000, cut the story and then put a note that the continuation is in the attached document. Or write a summary then attach detailed story?


My fiance and I just both wrote "see attached statement of relationship" in the boxes and attached the whole story in another document.


----------



## kangaroogirl

Hey guys - with the online application, is it necessary to have certified copies made if you are scanning original documents to upload? It seems redundant to have a certified copy made of a birth certificate then scan and upload the copy when you are scanning the original anyway. 
I'm mainly thinking of things like original copies of bank statements or insurance certificates etc. If you're scanning and uploading the original does it need to be certified? Thank you!!


----------



## SpaceCadetWill

kangaroogirl said:


> Hey guys - with the online application, is it necessary to have certified copies made if you are scanning original documents to upload? It seems redundant to have a certified copy made of a birth certificate then scan and upload the copy when you are scanning the original anyway.
> I'm mainly thinking of things like original copies of bank statements or insurance certificates etc. If you're scanning and uploading the original does it need to be certified? Thank you!!


as long as they are colour it's all good, no need to certify. the only thing you need to certify are stat decs.


----------



## kangaroogirl

SpaceCadetWill said:


> as long as they are colour it's all good, no need to certify. the only thing you need to certify are stat decs.


Oh well that is awesome news!! Thanks


----------



## semps

*Sponsorship form online*

Just about to start online application. Does the sponsor have to log in separately? Or is it done through the applicants login?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

semps said:


> Just about to start online application. Does the sponsor have to log in separately? Or is it done through the applicants login?


Separately.

The sponsor also can't progress their application until the applicant has completed theirs and submitted and paid for it.


----------



## semps

mexiwi said:


> Separately.
> 
> The sponsor also can't progress their application until the applicant has completed theirs and submitted and paid for it.


Does the sponsor have to log in to Immi account separately ?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

semps said:


> Does the sponsor have to log in to Immi account separately ?


Yes, separately, like I said in my first reply


----------



## semps

Sorry...didn't see that there. Thanks.


----------



## pelican113

Not sure about that, ours was done under the one login and its all ok


----------



## semps

pelican113 said:


> Not sure about that, ours was done under the one login and its all ok


So when you log in under applicants name, where do you do the Sponsors form? Is there a selection for that? And do you do that after the Applicants form is completed and paid for?


----------



## pelican113

We Searched for the sponsor application just the same as the applicants application and also the my health declaration, the only form we couldn't do online was the character assessment, which was uploaded once applicants payment went through.

If you start doing the sponsors form before payment of the applicants form you will only be able to go so far and it will come up with an error.


It does ask for a number of things that are not in the paper version. And you will need to enter your families details twice which is very annoying and confusing as it makes it look like your trying to bring all your family when your not.


----------



## semps

pelican113 said:


> We Searched for the sponsor application just the same as the applicants application and also the my health declaration, the only form we couldn't do online was the character assessment, which was uploaded once applicants payment went through.
> 
> If you start doing the sponsors form before payment of the applicants form you will only be able to go so far and it will come up with an error.
> 
> It does ask for a number of things that are not in the paper version. And you will need to enter your families details twice which is very annoying and confusing as it makes it look like your trying to bring all your family when your not.


Do you mean ALL the family or just parents? And what details do they ask? Tahnks.


----------



## aussie_os

Me and my fiancee (the applicant) have just completed the application and paid and are now at the point of uploading all our documents. I have a question about uploading multiple documents (sorry if this has already been asked but I searched the forum and didn't find it):

We have five Form 888 stat decs as PDF files, is it possible to attach multiple files to the same document? I.e. is it possible to upload 5 separate files to "Form 888 Statutory declaration by a supporting witness in relation to a Partner or Prospective Marriage visa application"?

I don't want to try this because I'm worried after the first one I won't be able to upload any more.


----------



## Sydneygal

You can upload them separately.That's what we did anyway.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

aussie_os said:


> I.e. is it possible to upload 5 separate files to "Form 888 Statutory declaration by a supporting witness in relation to a Partner or Prospective Marriage visa application"?


Yes - I uploaded 3 separate documents under that heading

And also you can upload documents using the button in the upper right hand corner of the page and that allows you to pick any heading as a description so you could use that as well


----------



## danegirl

Hey guys just a quick question - do you still need to fill out forms 40SP, 47SP and 80 separately and then upload the form as a PDF, or are the form questions already contained within the application? Thanks!


----------



## alleicarg

danegirl said:


> Hey guys just a quick question - do you still need to fill out forms 40SP, 47SP and 80 separately and then upload the form as a PDF, or are the form questions already contained within the application? Thanks!


I think you should fill up 80 separately since it is not included there. It can be uploaded as PDF. I'm in the process of filling my Form 80 right now.


----------



## semps

alleicarg said:


> I think you should fill up 80 separately since it is not included there. It can be uploaded as PDF. I'm in the process of filling my Form 80 right now.


Do you have to fill in Form 80? I never saw it mentioned for a Partner Visa application.


----------



## semps

semps said:


> Do you have to fill in Form 80? I never saw it mentioned for a Partner Visa application.


I just looked at form 80 and asks did the application use the entry method to enter Australia. We are outside Australia so maybe 80 not needed for offshore application. Fouls that be right?


----------



## belle

Im in the process of attaching documents in my 820 application. When I reached 45 documents attached both for applicant and sponsor, the list of documents where it says "document type" "recommended" "attach document" for the applicant disappeared. With the sponsor, its still there. BUT I still was able to attach document for applicant using "attach document" at the top right portion of the page.

I read somewhere that we can attach 60 files for partner visa online application. Does anyone here had experience attaching more than that? Coz Im a bit worried, I still have plenty of documents I want to submit.

Tip: Make sure you attached the most important ones first and keep record of the number of files you have attached - it gives you the list of the docs you have attached anyway. You can not delete files that you have submitted.

For the photos, I made a collage of events, e.g. wedding photos, travels, family photos etc and save each event in jpg file, this way you can show lots of photos in 1 file 

Belle


----------



## bazidkhan

Hi All..
I have been invited to apply for 489 skilled provisional stat sponsored visa.and have some queries .
1- can i upload original scanned doc instead of certified photo copies?
2- i have done med exam in advance,unfortunately my B.P was 150/110 as i took cream in my breakfast at that morning,my age is 34 now and BP is normal ordinary, so would it create prob on my visa decision or not ?
3- should i upload documents individually each one or i should make a combine file or reduce its size ? will this matter ?
Reply from any senior would be highly appreciated.
thanks in advance


----------



## nennydot

Just submitted everything online today!
That was a lot of document uploading!!!!


----------



## bazidkhan

nennydot said:


> Just submitted everything online today!
> That was a lot of document uploading!!!!


Congrat nennydot for comlpeting ur last step.. we will pray for ur visa grant..
I wan to ask u some questns plz reply..that
1- wat was ur visa type?
2- did u uploaded scanned original documnts or scanned photo copies of documents?
3- and did u reduce file size of ur documents or not before uploadng documnts?
4- did u combined docmnts in a single file such as for employment or qualification etc or u just uploaded it individually each ducumnt?
Thanks for sharing ..


----------



## nennydot

bazidkhan said:


> Congrat nennydot for comlpeting ur last step.. we will pray for ur visa grant..
> I wan to ask u some questns plz reply..that
> 1- wat was ur visa type?
> 2- did u uploaded scanned original documnts or scanned photo copies of documents?
> 3- and did u reduce file size of ur documents or not before uploadng documnts?
> 4- did u combined docmnts in a single file such as for employment or qualification etc or u just uploaded it individually each ducumnt?
> Thanks for sharing ..


1. 820 Partner Visa Temporary Onshore. I'm from the UK so low risk and I'm currently on a WHV, though I received my bridging visa A by email today when I submitted the application.
2. I scanned mainly original documents, however I already had certified copies of birth certificates, passport and a few other things so I scanned those in. So a mixture of both.
3. I didn't reduce file size, mainly I used PDF files but I tried to make sure they were all below 5MB and that seemed to work. I did split up a few things to make the files smaller such as Form 80 - I split in to part 1, 2 and 3.
4. Some files were combined like I had one file of utilities bills etc, but mainly I uploaded separate documents.

Hope that helps!


----------



## dawnw

This happened to me too, after 31 documents. But the other day I logged in and noticed that there is a small "upload documents" button in the top right corner of the page! It allows you to upload more documents even though the links to upload are gone. After I uploaded 40 some odd documents the page went back to the way it was in the beginning with the "recommended" status and "attach document" links. Super weird but I hope that works for you too!



belle said:


> Im in the process of attaching documents in my 820 application. When I reached 45 documents attached both for applicant and sponsor, the list of documents where it says "document type" "recommended" "attach document" for the applicant disappeared. With the sponsor, its still there. BUT I still was able to attach document for applicant using "attach document" at the top right portion of the page.
> 
> I read somewhere that we can attach 60 files for partner visa online application. Does anyone here had experience attaching more than that? Coz Im a bit worried, I still have plenty of documents I want to submit.
> 
> Tip: Make sure you attached the most important ones first and keep record of the number of files you have attached - it gives you the list of the docs you have attached anyway. You can not delete files that you have submitted.
> 
> For the photos, I made a collage of events, e.g. wedding photos, travels, family photos etc and save each event in jpg file, this way you can show lots of photos in 1 file
> 
> Belle


----------



## kangaroogirl

Getting close to starting our online 820 application and I have a few questions.

1. What is a Form 80? 

2. How long will we have to upload the documents?

3. Can we start the application then save it and come back to it later?

Thanks guys!


----------



## dawnw

1. form 80 - http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf
2. seems like however long you want
3. yep!


----------



## kangaroogirl

Guys, I am now having a complete meltdown. Please see my post here and please, please tell me this has happened to someone else and its just an error.

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/53937-please-help.html

How can I find out if conditions have been added to his ETA? There were no conditions on it when we applied for it and they've not told us of any changes.

I've checked a million times, but we CAN apply for 820 on an ETA right?? He's never had a visa cancelled or refused. I dont know where to start to get help, who to call etc.

How do I check the conditions on his visa? I am literally about to die


----------



## belle

Hi Kangaroogirl,

Sorry but Im not allowed to post links as I'm new here, but there is an old thread that discussed similar issue. Please look for the thread Mrs Z posted re "Applying for partner visa on ETA" or alternatively you can google same.

hope this helps, goodluck

Belle


----------



## belle

dawnw said:


> This happened to me too, after 31 documents. But the other day I logged in and noticed that there is a small "upload documents" button in the top right corner of the page! It allows you to upload more documents even though the links to upload are gone. After I uploaded 40 some odd documents the page went back to the way it was in the beginning with the "recommended" status and "attach document" links. Super weird but I hope that works for you too!


Hi,

Thank you for this reply. Do you know how many documents you submitted all up? Im on my 55 files so far and still need to submit more. It is a good idea to combine docs that are in same category, but I did not initially  . Now our Stat dec on finances, social, nature of household, commitment and development of relationship will be in one stat dec each (applicant and sponsor) and thinking of putting in the Relationship category-evidence of. Where did you put yours?

Thanks
Belle


----------



## dawnw

ive only had time to upload 45 documents or so, so far. I haven't uploaded the separate stat decs yet but I was going to just put them in their respective categories when I do get to it. I don't even have a case officer yet so I don't think theres any rush : \


----------



## curious110

if we submit the whole think online, will form 80 pop up in the attachments which we need to attach online? or as long as we complete online form, it will be inclusive of form 80 as well? because ive noticed there are soem qs in form 801 which dont appear online!
thanks


----------



## dawnw

form 80 is a completely separate form from the online partner application. You need to download it, fill it out, print it, and then sign and scan it back in and then upload it to the documents section of your application.


----------



## semps

belle said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for this reply. Do you know how many documents you submitted all up? Im on my 55 files so far and still need to submit more. It is a good idea to combine docs that are in same category, but I did not initially  . Now our Stat dec on finances, social, nature of household, commitment and development of relationship will be in one stat dec each (applicant and sponsor) and thinking of putting in the Relationship category-evidence of. Where did you put yours?
> 
> Thanks
> Belle


How did you do your joint Stat Decs and what form or template did you use? The one on the Immi site is for one person.


----------



## curious110

dawnw said:


> form 80 is a completely separate form from the online partner application. You need to download it, fill it out, print it, and then sign and scan it back in and then upload it to the documents section of your application.


thanks for the answer. can we just print the last page which requires signiture and then scan it and combine it with other pages of the form 80 as a single pdf? or do we need to print the whole out and rescan the whole?!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

curious110 said:


> thanks for the answer. can we just print the last page which requires signiture and then scan it and combine it with other pages of the form 80 as a single pdf? or do we need to print the whole out and rescan the whole?!


I debated doing that - as it was i did most of the form because i am off work at the moment and my fiancee (applicant) is pretty busy with uni and work placements.

But just to be safe i printed and scanned the whole lot - my gf just printed the last page and scanned it and sent it back.

The pdf form is secured so you can't extract pages from it or combine part documents - but just upload it to PDFUnlock! - Unlock secured PDF files online for free. and it will strip the security out so you can save it and extract pages.


----------



## befreckled

*Error message in online application*

I'm an international student on a 573 visa which expires 15 March 2014 and I tried to apply for a Partner visa online but am faced with an error message which says

"_The applicant is unable to complete an application for this visa. This could be due to one or more of the following reasons: - a previous visa cancellation or refusal; or - the applicant does not hold an appropriate visa; or - a condition on the current visa held by the applicant; or - the applicant's location cannot be confirmed; or - the applicant is an Australian citizen or a permanent resident. Please review the information on the department's website about eligibility for this type of application_."

I'm from a Level 1 country and had no issues with any visa application coming to Australia. I'm completely befuddled! I am planning to call them tomorrow but, in the meantime I'm having a mild panic attack at the thought of not being able to be with my partner after recently purchasing a place to live and migrating my dog too! 

Anyone else faced this issue before?


----------



## danegirl

befreckled said:


> I'm an international student on a 573 visa which expires 15 March 2014 and I tried to apply for a Partner visa online but am faced with an error message which says
> 
> "_The applicant is unable to complete an application for this visa. This could be due to one or more of the following reasons: - a previous visa cancellation or refusal; or - the applicant does not hold an appropriate visa; or - a condition on the current visa held by the applicant; or - the applicant's location cannot be confirmed; or - the applicant is an Australian citizen or a permanent resident. Please review the information on the department's website about eligibility for this type of application_."
> 
> I'm from a Level 1 country and had no issues with any visa application coming to Australia. I'm completely befuddled! I am planning to call them tomorrow but, in the meantime I'm having a mild panic attack at the thought of not being able to be with my partner after recently purchasing a place to live and migrating my dog too!
> 
> Anyone else faced this issue before?


Someone on this forum faced this issue yesterday actually if Im not mistaken, I think their issue was that they indicated 'yes' that health checks had been completed, when in actual fact they weren't as there was a referral to a specialist, or something like that. So make sure that answer is correct!


----------



## belle

semps said:


> How did you do your joint Stat Decs and what form or template did you use? The one on the Immi site is for one person.


Hi,

Sorry, I meant Stat dec covering financial, nature of household, social, commitment and history of relationship in one stat dec for one person.

When you attach documents, there are categories there e.g. financial, evidence of..nature of household, evidence of.. and you can attach separate stat dec for each these categories. I did mine as one and put it in the Relationship, evidence of category. I did the same for my husband/sponsor 

Belle


----------



## belle

semps said:


> How did you do your joint Stat Decs and what form or template did you use? The one on the Immi site is for one person.


Also, I used the ones in the immi site...stat dec partner visa - applicant and sponsor separately.


----------



## semps

belle said:


> Also, I used the ones in the immi site...stat dec partner visa - applicant and sponsor separately.


Thanks belle. Are you doing application from overseas? If so did you get the stat Decs signed by someone before uploading?


----------



## dawnw

well i found out today that I do in fact have a case officer and she has already done an initial assessment of my application and has decided that at this moment we don't have sufficient evidence.

This process is so incredibly frustrating and stressful.



dawnw said:


> ive only had time to upload 45 documents or so, so far. I haven't uploaded the separate stat decs yet but I was going to just put them in their respective categories when I do get to it. I don't even have a case officer yet so I don't think theres any rush : \


----------



## belle

semps said:


> Thanks belle. Are you doing application from overseas? If so did you get the stat Decs signed by someone before uploading?


Hi,

Im doing onshore application. I'm on a student visa now + bridging visa post lodgement of my partner visa.

My stat decs are signed by Justice of peace.

Belle


----------



## belle

dawnw said:


> well i found out today that I do in fact have a case officer and she has already done an initial assessment of my application and has decided that at this moment we don't have sufficient evidence.
> 
> This process is so incredibly frustrating and stressful.


Wow that's quick probably because you are from a low risk country. Did the CO emailed you regarding insufficient evidence? told you what else do you need or its just up to you to provide more evidence? It is really stressful process. I'm on my 57th document submitted, last remaining 3 (if indeed its only 60 allowed) I'm critically thinking what to include. I have uploaded the all recommended ones tho. Hoping to finish everything tom 

Are you applying onshore?

Belle


----------



## belle

dawnw said:


> well i found out today that I do in fact have a case officer and she has already done an initial assessment of my application and has decided that at this moment we don't have sufficient evidence.
> 
> This process is so incredibly frustrating and stressful.


When did you submit your application?


----------



## applesky

I am doing the online application now.
In details of passport photo, it need to print name on the back of photo.
So how can i upload passport size photo?


----------



## dawnw

Yes, my CO emailed me to let me know there is insufficient evidence at this point and copy and pasted the document checklist information into the email, like I had never seen it before. Our options are to cancel and lose the fee paid, continue with it as is and have it be rejected, upload more evidence, or get married. I applied on Feb 3rd and got the pre-assessment notification yesterday, the 25th.



belle said:


> Wow that's quick probably because you are from a low risk country. Did the CO emailed you regarding insufficient evidence? told you what else do you need or its just up to you to provide more evidence? It is really stressful process. I'm on my 57th document submitted, last remaining 3 (if indeed its only 60 allowed) I'm critically thinking what to include. I have uploaded the all recommended ones tho. Hoping to finish everything tom
> 
> Are you applying onshore?
> 
> Belle


----------



## kangaroogirl

dawnw said:


> Yes, my CO emailed me to let me know there is insufficient evidence at this point and copy and pasted the document checklist information into the email, like I had never seen it before. Our options are to cancel and lose the fee paid, continue with it as is and have it be rejected, upload more evidence, or get married. I applied on Feb 3rd and got the pre-assessment notification yesterday, the 25th.


Did they give you a deadline to upload all your evidence by?

What evidence do you have and what is your situation - I notice you said getting.. married was an option, so are you De-facto living together 12 months plus?

I'd be aiming to submit all your evidence especially your statements really quickly. I would think they are fairly important pieces of evidence.

Have you uploaded your 888 forms?


----------



## belle

applesky said:


> I am doing the online application now.
> In details of passport photo, it need to print name on the back of photo.
> So how can i upload passport size photo?


Hi,

What I did is I printed the name at the back of the photo. 
Photocopy both sides - Copy the photos first, then using the same paper copy the back page with the name on it - make sure its side by side (the photos and the names)
Then color scan and upload

In the paper its goin to look like you have just written the name beside the photo because the back photo paper is white

A bit tedious, someone might have easier way just yell out 

Belle


----------



## Valentine1981

They really need to give a timeframe after application to upload documents to prevent this happening!! That's crazy fast for a CO to have your file. Know it's probably going to mean a longer wait time but posts like this make me glad I did paper! At least I know they have everything there when it does get looked at. 
Are there any areas if evidence that you haven't uploaded much for? Surely you should have the 28 days for further evidence provision that the paper applicants get rather than an outright rejection because not everything is uploaded yet.


----------



## dawnw

kangaroogirl said:


> Did they give you a deadline to upload all your evidence by?
> 
> What evidence do you have and what is your situation - I notice you said getting.. married was an option, so are you De-facto living together 12 months plus?
> 
> I'd be aiming to submit all your evidence especially your statements really quickly. I would think they are fairly important pieces of evidence.
> 
> Have you uploaded your 888 forms?


The majority of my evidence is already uploaded and ALL of the major things (888s, form 80, police checks, identity, etc) were uploaded the very first day. I have until march 25 to decide how to proceed. we can either cancel, continue as is, continue with additional evidence, or cancel and change to PMV.

our case is a tough one because we are both too old for WHV and I had just started a bachelors degree when I met him and it was something that I had to finish. I moved to australia for a year on student exchange to be closer to him but since my school didnt have agreements with any schools in melbourne the closest i could get was canberra. We spent all of my free time together and I've lived with him for about 8 months in total but none of that is enough. I was truly hoping that with all of the thousands of dollars we've spent to be together and all the sacrifices we have each made to make our relationship work and the fact that we're still going strong three years in despite long distance relationships being so hard that we would actually have a chance.
We have no other visa options and though being forced into getting married now is an option i really wanted that to be something special and be able to have my family attend.

It's incredibly hard to read stories on here of people that are like "oh i met my husband online 6 months ago and we've met once in person and just got married and our visa was just approved!"
How is that even fair.


----------



## kangaroogirl

dawnw said:


> The majority of my evidence is already uploaded and ALL of the major things (888s, form 80, police checks, identity, etc) were uploaded the very first day. I have until march 25 to decide how to proceed. we can either cancel, continue as is, continue with additional evidence, or cancel and change to PMV.
> 
> our case is a tough one because we are both too old for WHV and I had just started a bachelors degree when I met him and it was something that I had to finish. I moved to australia for a year on student exchange to be closer to him but since my school didnt have agreements with any schools in melbourne the closest i could get was canberra. We spent all of my free time together and I've lived with him for about 8 months in total but none of that is enough. I was truly hoping that with all of the thousands of dollars we've spent to be together and all the sacrifices we have each made to make our relationship work and the fact that we're still going strong three years in despite long distance relationships being so hard that we would actually have a chance.
> We have no other visa options and though being forced into getting married now is an option i really wanted that to be something special and be able to have my family attend.
> 
> It's incredibly hard to read stories on here of people that are like "oh i met my husband online 6 months ago and we've met once in person and just got married and our visa was just approved!"
> How is that even fair.


So it's probably because you're applying for de facto but don't meet the 12 month requirements.

Have you got evidence of shared finances, shared household etc? Is your relationship registered? Why havnt you uploaded your stat decs as a matter of priority?

I'm not meaning to sound harsh but if you aren't married and you've not lived together 12 months, I guess they are just following the rules.

I met my husband online. Where you meet has no bearing on how much you love them and need to be with them. We've spent two years sorting through all this and living across the sea from. Each other , and we knew our 8 months combined living together wasn't going to meet the requirements. We knew we wanted to be together forever so we got married.

Yes, I'd have preferred to have a year to organise a big wedding with all his family in Australia but realistically, we couldn't do that. All I care about us having my soulmate with me.


----------



## dawnw

we cant register our relationship in Victoria. Ive uploaded evidence of shared household etc. We don't have a lot of shared finances because we have both generally kept our own finances. I included screenshots of our paypal transactions where we've sent each other money and also bank statements of us buying each other flights and sharing groceries and all of that. 
I did upload our stat decs, as i said, all of the major important things were uploaded on the first day.
And Im not suggesting that meeting online is the issue, my partner and I met online, the part that is frustrating is when the people met in real life once, just to get married, and get their visa approved.


----------



## Valentine1981

Dawn how has the CO worded the correspondence? Have you basically been told that you need to provide more evidence in each category or is it like Neil a few weeks ago where the CO acknowledged that a relationship exists but it does not fit the defacto criteria??


----------



## dawnw

"The initial assessment of your application has been completed. Please note that the information you have provided is not sufficient to substantiate that you and your sponsor were in a de facto spouse relationship for at least the 12 months immediately prior to your application.

Prior to making a decision on this application, there are a few options for you and your sponsor to consider:"

And then goes on to outline the options I mentioned above (cancel, continue, get married) with the list of items that are what they're looking for under their four categories (financial, social, commitment, household)


----------



## kangaroogirl

dawnw said:


> "The initial assessment of your application has been completed. Please note that the information you have provided is not sufficient to substantiate that you and your sponsor were in a de facto spouse relationship for at least the 12 months immediately prior to your application.
> 
> Prior to making a decision on this application, there are a few options for you and your sponsor to consider:"
> 
> And then goes on to outline the options I mentioned above (cancel, continue, get married) with the list of items that are what they're looking for under their four categories (financial, social, commitment, household)


OK so we know you don't meet the 12 month criteria, so I guess no matter how much you upload it's not going to change that.

I'd say get married. Hell, if you want a big wedding later, have another one! That's what we will be doing since my husband's family couldn't be here when we were married.

If you cancel you lose your money, if you continue you will probably be denied because you just don't meet the 12 month criteria. That's just my opinion


----------



## benjamin1988

Hi,

My partner is from Sweden and currently on a study visa. We are planning on going into a Defacto visa as we have been with each other for a year and living together for six months. 

I wanted to know if it would be smarter to apply for a prospective marriage visa instead? 

We are living onshore and don't intend on moving off. We do intend to travel to Sweden for a month.

Are you aloud to apply for the PMV whilst living onshore and what would happen whilst on the study visa?

If anyone could give me any advice I would really appreciate it


----------



## Valentine1981

benjamin1988 said:


> We are planning on going into a Defacto visa as we have been with each other for a year and living together for six months.


When does your partners student visa expire? you will be denied for a partner visa unless you can prove that you have been defacto for 12 months before applying unless you register the relationship. DIBP will not consider the 6 months before you moved in together towards this 12 months as they will consider it the 'dating' period



benjamin1988 said:


> Are you aloud to apply for the PMV whilst living onshore and what would happen whilst on the study visa?


No...you can only apply for PMV if you are outside Australia. If you lodge an onshore application while on a student visa you must continue to study and meet the conditions of the student visa until a bridging visa kicks in or your partner visa is granted

If would probably make sense for you to read the partner migration booklet as there are a number of areas that you have to supply evidence for to 'prove' to DIBP that your relationship is genuine and ongoing.


----------



## kangaroogirl

benjamin1988 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My partner is from Sweden and currently on a study visa. We are planning on going into a Defacto visa as we have been with each other for a year and living together for six months.
> 
> I wanted to know if it would be smarter to apply for a prospective marriage visa instead?
> 
> We are living onshore and don't intend on moving off. We do intend to travel to Sweden for a month.
> 
> Are you aloud to apply for the PMV whilst living onshore and what would happen whilst on the study visa?
> 
> If anyone could give me any advice I would really appreciate it


Hi,

You are not eligible to apply for a de-facto visa if you've only been living together 6 months. It is 12 months or more.

For the PMV, no - you cannot apply for this onshore. It's designed as a visa to allow you to bring your fiance to Australia in order to get married. You can only apply offshore.

Your only real option would be to get married then apply for the 820 onshore. Otherwise, continue living together as de facto until you reach the 12 months, or look at registering your relationship (depending on your state) which can mean a few months waived from the 12 month de facto conditions


----------



## semps

Just started applying online and on 3rd page and it will not accept the phone numbers. Tried every combination. Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## semps

semps said:


> Just started applying online and on 3rd page and it will not accept the phone numbers. Tried every combination. Anyone else had this problem?


Solve...I think. Went to Next page, went back and kept numbers. A glitch in website maybe.


----------



## kangaroogirl

Yeh it does seem to be quite fussy.


----------



## Star Hunter

dawnw said:


> "The initial assessment of your application has been completed. Please note that the information you have provided is not sufficient to substantiate that you and your sponsor were in a de facto spouse relationship for at least the 12 months immediately prior to your application.
> 
> Prior to making a decision on this application, there are a few options for you and your sponsor to consider:"
> 
> And then goes on to outline the options I mentioned above (cancel, continue, get married) with the list of items that are what they're looking for under their four categories (financial, social, commitment, household)


Ouch! I'm sorry for you  I'm really not surprised though because they are very strict on the defacto criteria and I'm pretty sure there is no way they would approve your visa application as is. If they did, they would have hundreds of unhappy couples who were declined for not meeting the time limit asking immi why? They can't set a precedent because then everyone will expect to be approved with less than the minimum criteria.

Getting married is the option I would choose, personally but it's up to you. I know it seems unromamtic to get married because you felt pushed into a corner, but you can look at it through a more romantic lense if you choose. You could look at it like "we sacrificed our dream wedding so we could be together"....what's more romantic than sacrifice? You can be proud of the experiences you have had to endure to enmesh yourself with your soulmate.

My husband and I made the same choice to get married because we knew we would never get the 12 months cohabitation required and still to this day I get goosebumps when I remember my husband looking at me and saying "I'm not going to live without you so if they want a marriage certificate then fine". The very thought that for him, there was no way we weren't going to be together is incredibly romantic 

We plan on renewing our vows in 5 years and having a huge wedding with all his family and friends there. We are lucky because we get two weddings


----------



## belle

Hi,

Just a quick question, in the statutory declaration for sponsor - included in form 40sp, the relationship statements there does not have a question regarding the history/development of the relationship. However, in the document checklist, it says to include it. I asked my husband to write a statement, he did by hand writing and sign it. Now, do I need to have it certified by JP or can I just sign it as well as a witness? Or just include it as additional statement by the sponsor? Thanks in advance 

Belle


----------



## belle

By the way, my sponsor/husband has issued a stat dec covering financial, social, nature of household and nature of commitment. Only doing statement of history of relationship as additional statement.

Belle


----------



## kangaroogirl

Belle, my understanding is you both need to complete one of these and have it signed by a JP, so yes one stat dec each.


----------



## dawnw

Star Hunter said:


> Ouch! I'm sorry for you  I'm really not surprised though because they are very strict on the defacto criteria and I'm pretty sure there is no way they would approve your visa application as is. If they did, they would have hundreds of unhappy couples who were declined for not meeting the time limit asking immi why? They can't set a precedent because then everyone will expect to be approved with less than the minimum criteria.


They're actually not AS strict about it as people here seem to think. I had contacted a couple different migration agents before I started the process to ask them if there was a chance it would work and they all said yes but that the proof would need to be solid. Our proof isn't, it's really just that simple. 
We'll figure something out.


----------



## Valentine1981

dawnw said:


> They're actually not AS strict about it as people here seem to think.


there does seem to be a level of inconsistency depending on what your case officer decides. There's a migration agent on here who had a client rejected for missing the 12 months cohabitation by 1 week and yet another member was recently granted an offshore partner visa when they pretty much hadn't properly lived together at all! I guess as you said they had a lot of great evidence to prove the level of commitment that DIBP required!

I hope that you and your partner are able to find a resolution to this. I wouldn't wish the stress and frustration of this process on anyone!!


----------



## Star Hunter

dawnw said:


> They're actually not AS strict about it as people here seem to think. I had contacted a couple different migration agents before I started the process to ask them if there was a chance it would work and they all said yes but that the proof would need to be solid. Our proof isn't, it's really just that simple.
> We'll figure something out.


They are incredibly strict on their defacto criteria, however that criteria also includes a clause regarding periods of separation that are brief and/or compelling reasons. The issue is that there are not many situations of separation that fit into that criteria.

By high level of proof, the migration agents are probably referring to whether you can prove that your separation was absolutely necessary, not that you are in a genuine relationship.

Your case officer said they believed you to be in a genuine relationship, but you didn't satisfy the defacto criteria, probably because you didn't satisfy the CO that your separation was necessary and compelling.

Of course it's subjective, but too many people (on this forum and others) get burned by the criteria because they believe (as you do) that if they only produce all this evidence that they are in a genuine relationship that their application will be granted. We have lots of people devastated because their application was rejected when they were one week too short of the 12 months. It's a mistake to count on a CO "bending" on those rules, and a very costly one at that.

I'm sure it happens occasionally, but it's certainly not the norm.


----------



## kangaroogirl

I just don't get why you wouldn't just get married and then you don't need to worry about the 12 month criteria, which is obviously what's letting down your application.


----------



## Star Hunter

kangaroogirl said:


> I just don't get why you wouldn't just get married and then you don't need to worry about the 12 month criteria, which is obviously what's letting down your application.


Just clarifying if that comment was directed at me? Because I am married  Married the love of my life on October 5th, 2013 - a day that is burnt into my memory forever <3


----------



## Valentine1981

Star Hunter said:


> Just clarifying if that comment was directed at me?


Nope...suspect she's talking to Dawn who's had the super speedy CO allocation and is looking at rejection if she and her partner don't get married to waive the 12 month co-habitation requirement


----------



## kangaroogirl

Star Hunter said:


> Just clarifying if that comment was directed at me? Because I am married  Married the love of my life on October 5th, 2013 - a day that is burnt into my memory forever <3


Yeh sorry I should have quoted 

It was to Dawn


----------



## Star Hunter

Ok, Dawn is the person I was responding to as well  I agree that marriage would really be the simplest solution  

Why can nothing be simple with immigration? I hope Dawn seeks professional advice (although she stated that she did so I don't know) and figures out a solution to her dilemma. The process is just too stressful and arbitrary at times it seems


----------



## belle

kangaroogirl said:


> Belle, my understanding is you both need to complete one of these and have it signed by a JP, so yes one stat dec each.


Hi Kangaroogirl,

Thanks for your reply. I did complete a stat dec for this, only, the stat dec for the sponsor does not have a question regarding the history. I used the stat dec (sponsor) that is included in Form 40sp, which only asks for 4 questions - financial aspect, nature of household, social and nature of commitment. Nothing there for the history/development of the relationship. Stat dec (immi form) for applicant however covers 5 including the history. Which I did as an applicant. Thats why Im a bit confused if my sponsor needs to do the history as well. He wrote the history anyway, and I plan to add as additional statement but thinking if I need to have it certified. 

Belle


----------



## dawnw

Well, I did try and show that the reasons we have been apart have been necessary. I can't afford a full time "get me through this" migration agent but I did seek consultation with more than one, both of which said they have had success with cases like mine in the past. 

We still want to talk to my case officer and ask if there are specific things that we could include would help that part of my case because I really don't know how to prove that we haven't been apart really by choice. I mean, there are no visas that either of us can get that would allow us to get the 12 months of living together in, I'm a student here in canada and (I graduate in two months) and I have to finish my degree, and we'd be facing the same situation if he tried to get the equivalent visa here. But like you said, the judging of these things as necessary is completely subjective and how do you even prove necessity for things like this? I sure don't envy a case officer's position, that's for sure.

Getting married isn't off the table or anything, we just want to explore our options. Neither of us have ever wanted to get married (in general I mean, not just to each other), we've never felt that it was necessary. Yeah we want to spend the rest of our lives together but (until now) we haven't needed a piece of paper declaring that. I know not everyone will understand that, and that's ok. We're talking about getting married so that this visa gets approved, I just get uncomfortable when I feel forced into doing things that aren't traditionally "me". 

I appreciate all your comments and advice!


----------



## dawnw

Star Hunter said:


> The process is just too stressful and arbitrary at times it seems


ugh, this is so true.

I did my medicals last week and they found protein in my urine which is a bad thing, but the doctor was telling me that it could be caused by stress and to try and not be stressed for my re-test (tomorrow). lols. ok. Last two months of school, visa issues, AND possible health issues? sigh


----------



## semps

Just submitted our application and wondering what happens next. In the attaching documents section everything is Recommended and nothing shows as Required. Does that mean it is still being worked out which documents are needed? Is says Processing on the line with name. Can we start uploading documents now anyway? Thanks for any help


----------



## Star Hunter

dawnw said:


> Well, I did try and show that the reasons we have been apart have been necessary. I can't afford a full time "get me through this" migration agent but I did seek consultation with more than one, both of which said they have had success with cases like mine in the past.
> 
> We still want to talk to my case officer and ask if there are specific things that we could include would help that part of my case because I really don't know how to prove that we haven't been apart really by choice. I mean, there are no visas that either of us can get that would allow us to get the 12 months of living together in, I'm a student here in canada and (I graduate in two months) and I have to finish my degree, and we'd be facing the same situation if he tried to get the equivalent visa here. But like you said, the judging of these things as necessary is completely subjective and how do you even prove necessity for things like this? I sure don't envy a case officer's position, that's for sure.
> 
> Getting married isn't off the table or anything, we just want to explore our options. Neither of us have ever wanted to get married (in general I mean, not just to each other), we've never felt that it was necessary. Yeah we want to spend the rest of our lives together but (until now) we haven't needed a piece of paper declaring that. I know not everyone will understand that, and that's ok. We're talking about getting married so that this visa gets approved, I just get uncomfortable when I feel forced into doing things that aren't traditionally "me".
> 
> I appreciate all your comments and advice!


I know what you mean and I understand that it's really difficult and the burden of proof required for immigration often goes beyond what most non-immigrating couples would be able to provide.

I think they are getting more strict on the defacto criteria, because I think that in the last few years there has been more people applying on defacto grounds as opposed to marriage grounds and using it as a kind of loophole. Immigration want people who are essentially married - either common law or legally married - so to make sure that defacto applicants are at least as committed as married couples they are very strict on the living together criteria.

The other big issue is that a lot of the time they will consider time not living together as "dating" and it can be very hard to disprove that you were "courting" or dating. I think you said that you didn't have much financial evidence? That could have been a big part of the problem since if you're separated physically you need to prove that you still maintained one household. It's a hard one for sure and I am really not too sure on how successful applicants are in your situation. I do know that registering the relationship helps a lot and most of the cases I have seen with less than 12 months cohabitation there has been relationship registration. I know you said you're not eligible to register in Victoria  That would solve your cohabitation issues.....wouldn't it be nice if all states were as easy as NSW?

Anyway, good luck and keep us updated on which path you eventually choose! We are all on your side and we feel your pain with you xxxx


----------



## kangaroogirl

When completing my sponsor section online should I use the transaction reference number or the application ID for my husband's application to link the two?


----------



## belle

semps said:


> Just submitted our application and wondering what happens next. In the attaching documents section everything is Recommended and nothing shows as Required. Does that mean it is still being worked out which documents are needed? Is says Processing on the line with name. Can we start uploading documents now anyway? Thanks for any help


Yes you can upload documents straight away, use the document checklist for partner visa as a guide.

Belle


----------



## kangaroogirl

Has anyone worked out what the maximum file size and number of files limit is? 

Trying to upload some docs that are around 6mb and it's saying too big but doesn't give a limit. Really frustrating.


----------



## befreckled

danegirl said:


> Someone on this forum faced this issue yesterday actually if Im not mistaken, I think their issue was that they indicated 'yes' that health checks had been completed, when in actual fact they weren't as there was a referral to a specialist, or something like that. So make sure that answer is correct!


Thanks so much! It's just a glitch, so I had click "No" to continue with the application and then upload the document later. What a clustermess!


----------



## kangaroogirl

befreckled said:


> Thanks so much! It's just a glitch, so I had click "No" to continue with the application and then upload the document later. What a clustermess!


I had that issue.. It gave me a huge panic for a few days


----------



## koll

Hi guys,

we just applied for partner visa online (onshore) and we are currently in a process of attaching documents etc.

Do you know if we still should follow the old documents checklist for paper applications? For example should we attach form 80? 

Other question is can we attach form 888 filled by my partners Dad - but we didn't add him to the list in our application (we have 5 friends doing 888 for us and they are on the list) What do you think? 

Thanks for your help


----------



## belle

kangaroogirl said:


> Has anyone worked out what the maximum file size and number of files limit is?
> 
> Trying to upload some docs that are around 6mb and it's saying too big but doesn't give a limit. Really frustrating.


Max size is 5mb


----------



## danegirl

Quick question re. the uploading of documents. We have used our bank statements for evidence for the financial aspect, nature of household aspect (address) and social aspect (shared expenses when dining out etc). 


Given that we have written and uploaded a statement outlining our uploaded evidence and how it all supports the four categories, should we upload these banks statements under every category? Or just upload it under financials and hope the case officer reads the explanation statement to show that it also supports nature of household and social? 

Thanks!


----------



## kangaroogirl

belle said:


> Max size is 5mb


Thanks Belle!


----------



## kangaroogirl

danegirl said:


> Quick question re. the uploading of documents. We have used our bank statements for evidence for the financial aspect, nature of household aspect (address) and social aspect (shared expenses when dining out etc).
> 
> Given that we have written and uploaded a statement outlining our uploaded evidence and how it all supports the four categories, should we upload these banks statements under every category? Or just upload it under financials and hope the case officer reads the explanation statement to show that it also supports nature of household and social?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm wondering that too..... So many things fall under multiple categories.


----------



## dawnw

since there is a limit of 60 documents you can upload i think you're probably better off just uploading these things once.


----------



## danegirl

Actually I don't think there is a limit - one member here uploaded 250 or so docs. So uploading under multiple categories is possible.


----------



## koll

It's such a shame that there is no clear rules about it all - whats the limit of document, their sizes, how much time we have to upload everything. It would be so much less stressful.


----------



## CollegeGirl

koll said:


> It's such a shame that there is no clear rules about it all - whats the limit of document, their sizes, how much time we have to upload everything. It would be so much less stressful.


Why would you want there to be a limit on how much time you have to upload documents? What if you married or had a baby or something after that point? You need a way to still share new evidence with the CO. The answer to "how long do I have to upload" is "until the CO decides your case," and unfortunately as we all know, that can vary quite a bit.


----------



## semps

We put application in on 1st March (2 days ago) and have not heard if we have an Officer or what our number is. We have receipt of course. How long does it take to get a response? We are uploading documents but no "Required" in the list yet so not sure if we are uploading all to right places.
Also waiting to do the Sponsor application but have no number. Try using add New Application. Is there another way to do the Sponsor form?


----------



## koll

Yes, you are right with the limit of time to upload documents  With the CO its just so uncertain if its gonna be 3 weeks, 3 months or over a year - and thats very stressful. I'd rather know roughly how much time we have  But it's more wishful thinking than realistic expectations 

I just don't understand why they wouldn't say limits for number of docs and limit of their sizes.


----------



## semps

danegirl said:


> Actually I don't think there is a limit - one member here uploaded 250 or so docs. So uploading under multiple categories is possible.


Danegirl, have you got a CO yet? We put our application in on 1st and nothing yet.


----------



## sydneypossum

Hi, 

Me and my partner are in the process of filing out the online form for the Onshore Partner Visa.

We are de-facto partners and are waiving the 12 month living together requirement as we have registered our relationship with NSW.

However, we have filled in some fields with our moving in date and we get the message 'you have not fulfilled the 12 month requirement, please describe the '' compelling and compassionate'' reasons that this requirement does not apply' or something similar.

It does not ask us for details of the relationship certification explicitly. We have filled in the details in this box.... but we are not exactly answering the question.

Any clues would be appreciated. I'm thinking that this is an oversight, or poorly worded question.

Thanks


----------



## kangaroogirl

koll said:


> It's such a shame that there is no clear rules about it all - whats the limit of document, their sizes, how much time we have to upload everything. It would be so much less stressful.


When I was in immigration office today I asked "How long do we actually have to upload all our documents".

The answer was "a really long time! As long as you want"

Lol! So there really don't seem to be any rules at this point. Maybe they've fixed the thing that limited the number of documents. Who knows!


----------



## lmbui

Thanks heap for the thread and very useful information from all of u guys.


----------



## semps

Confused about the TRN number to start Sponsor form. Tried Receipt number but can only put in 10 characters and R/N has 12. So tried BP No on receipt and that worked but on top of page said TRN number is a EGO number but that is different to EGO number on Receipt. Just don't want to be filling in form for wrong number. Cheers.


----------



## Star Hunter

danegirl said:


> Quick question re. the uploading of documents. We have used our bank statements for evidence for the financial aspect, nature of household aspect (address) and social aspect (shared expenses when dining out etc).
> 
> Given that we have written and uploaded a statement outlining our uploaded evidence and how it all supports the four categories, should we upload these banks statements under every category? Or just upload it under financials and hope the case officer reads the explanation statement to show that it also supports nature of household and social?
> 
> Thanks!


Personally, I don't think I would upload multiples of the exact same evidence, because it might be seen as a bit redundant. I mean, by law the CO has to examine every bit of evidence received, and bank statements are boring enough as it is, lol. Do you really want them to be obligated to read those statements 3 times?

I would use bank statements for the financial section and then just include tickets, photos, invoices etc for the social aspects and then just add a note to the description to see the attached bank statement uploaded under financial (so they can choose to cross reference and confirm if necessary). 
You can also put in a note for the bank statements something like "joint bank statement, please note page 4 there is a charge for a hotel. Tickets can be found under social aspects" etc.

My opinion only, but it's what we did for evidence that could span multiple categories, we just chose to add it to one and then put in a note to cross reference it to another document if necessary.


----------



## Star Hunter

dawnw said:


> since there is a limit of 60 documents you can upload i think you're probably better off just uploading these things once.


I don't think there is a limit anymore. I think I'm the member who uploaded around 250 separate documents and we've still yet to run into an issue with limits, except regarding file size. With the file size limit being 5mb, that's a good thing, too!


----------



## semps

This may be silly question, but where do we put our Statements? eg Evidence of Relationship or Evidence of Spouse, or somewhere else? We cannot find anything that says Statements and these are the most important part of the Application. It's all very confusing where things go. Thanks


----------



## kdc

Hey, so i have half put together my paper application for a partner visa and now i have been advised to do an online application instead, so i have gone onto the website to make an 'immiAccount' and cant seem to get the page to work, i can fill in all the details up until the secret questions and answers section as no drop down menu will appear on my screen for me to choose a question. Has anyone else had this problem? or is it maybe something to do with mac computers?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## danegirl

semps said:


> This may be silly question, but where do we put our Statements? eg Evidence of Relationship or Evidence of Spouse, or somewhere else? We cannot find anything that says Statements and these are the most important part of the Application. It's all very confusing where things go. Thanks


We put it under Relationship - Evidence of, or whatever that category is called.


----------



## kangaroogirl

kdc said:


> Hey, so i have half put together my paper application for a partner visa and now i have been advised to do an online application instead, so i have gone onto the website to make an 'immiAccount' and cant seem to get the page to work, i can fill in all the details up until the secret questions and answers section as no drop down menu will appear on my screen for me to choose a question. Has anyone else had this problem? or is it maybe something to do with mac computers?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Yes it could be the Mac. I've had a few glitches even on a pc and needed to use different browsers. I believe it's not built for macs so if you can use a pc instead it might be better


----------



## bazidkhan

uploading too many documents or extra doc may confuse the CO.. I guess.


----------



## dawnw

kangaroogirl said:


> Yes it could be the Mac. I've had a few glitches even on a pc and needed to use different browsers. I believe it's not built for macs so if you can use a pc instead it might be better


i did mine completely on a mac without technical issues (until the weird document uploading thing).
it could be a browser issue. try using a different one?


----------



## kdc

Hi,
I was wondering if anyone could help, i'm finding this online application kinda confusing. I'm currently filling out one of the forms and it is asking about applicants immediate family (parents, siblings, children) so i have parents and a sibling so began to fill out their name, D.O.B etc and then it asks for their immigration status in Australia, however they all live in the UK. Is this section meant for family who do not live in Australia or family that do? 
Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kdc

thankyou kangaroogirl, i'll look into that


----------



## kangaroogirl

We had the list of categories disappear for a day or so, so we kept uploading using the button in the top right. Later that day, the categories appeared again and have stayed there. Just adding my experience with the system as we go through


----------



## belle

Hi,

Just a question regarding police check, it says in the document checklist 820 to provide original and keep a copy. Does this mean we need to send it via courier the original copy even if we apply online? I uploaded copy of my police check anyway, but a bit confused if I still need to send the original. Any thoughts in this? Thank you! 

Belle


----------



## Amandy

belle said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just a question regarding police check, it says in the document checklist 820 to provide original and keep a copy. Does this mean we need to send it via courier the original copy even if we apply online? I uploaded copy of my police check anyway, but a bit confused if I still need to send the original. Any thoughts in this? Thank you!
> 
> Belle


I was one of the first people to apply online and this part was confusing. 
I called immigration and their call centre operator said to send in the original police check by post, and scan all other documents to submit online. 
A month later, the originals of the police check was sent back via post, saying they did not need them. So we were obviously mislead. 
Scanning the original is good enough as the original for them anyway. Good luck.


----------



## Star Hunter

belle said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just a question regarding police check, it says in the document checklist 820 to provide original and keep a copy. Does this mean we need to send it via courier the original copy even if we apply online? I uploaded copy of my police check anyway, but a bit confused if I still need to send the original. Any thoughts in this? Thank you!
> 
> Belle


We were told to scan the police check in colour and upload it with the rest of the application. We were told that there was a possibility that they *may* request to see the originals.

We were told the only thing that absolutely could not be colour scanned and uploaded was the medical checks as they still needed to be sent to immigration in their original sealed envelopes.


----------



## yanky

*documents need to be attached for online application*

hi 
please advice what all documents are required to be attached for online submission for application for Visa 820/801. 
also, can we save the documents if we don't have any of the documents asked to be attached? what about payment then?


----------



## Amandy

yanky said:


> hi
> please advice what all documents are required to be attached for online submission for application for Visa 820/801.
> also, can we save the documents if we don't have any of the documents asked to be attached? what about payment then?


Hi Yanky, 
It seems as though you have not submitted your online application yet.
Firstly, go through the application, and answer all the questions accordingly. 
Secondly, submit and pay. You will then receive an acknowledgement and receipt of payment via email as well as Bridging Visa A (if you're applying onshore).
Thirdly, the document list will then reveal itself, and you can upload what it says in that list, at your ease.

Hope this helps.


----------



## belle

Amandy said:


> I was one of the first people to apply online and this part was confusing.
> I called immigration and their call centre operator said to send in the original police check by post, and scan all other documents to submit online.
> A month later, the originals of the police check was sent back via post, saying they did not need them. So we were obviously mislead.
> Scanning the original is good enough as the original for them anyway. Good luck.


Thank you for the info Amandy

Belle


----------



## belle

Star Hunter said:


> We were told to scan the police check in colour and upload it with the rest of the application. We were told that there was a possibility that they *may* request to see the originals.
> 
> We were told the only thing that absolutely could not be colour scanned and uploaded was the medical checks as they still needed to be sent to immigration in their original sealed envelopes.


Thanks Star Hunter

Belle


----------



## kdc

Hi i have come to writing about the social aspects of the relationship for my subclass 820/801 visa and it states to include
''evidence that the couple have declared their relationship to government bodies, commercial/public institutions or authorities''
does anyone know what this refers to? does this mean registering the relationship or something else?


----------



## Star Hunter

Hi kdc,

What they mean is that you present yourself as a couple officially, to government or commercial authorities. An example of that could be claiming your partner as your spouse on your tax return, declaring your relationship to centrelink etc. Commercial institutions could be your employer or your local hospital and could also mean registering as a couple for clubs and groups etc. Basically, that you present yourselves as a couple to society as a whole. 

Registering the relationship could definitely be included as part of that, but I would definitely try and include things other than that if at all possible.

What we did for that part was provide evidence that we both claimed each other as spouses on tax returns (my Australian tax return and hubby's American tax return) plus declared our relationship to centrelink (I get family tax benefit for my children) and I also listed hubby as my Next of Kin at work, with my university and at my Drs surgery and local hospital. I provided photocopies of the personal particulars forms and took a screenshot of my centrelink profile page that showed me as married and listed my husbands name and customer reference number as evidence to back up the relationship statement.


----------



## semps

HI. Any idea how long it takes for an Officer to make contact? How long has people been waiting? We did application and paid on 1st March.


----------



## yanky

Hi Amandy

Thanks for the reply. I haven't submitted my application yet. please provide me the checklist of documents required to be attached. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Valentine1981

semps said:


> HI. Any idea how long it takes for an Officer to make contact? How long has people been waiting? We did application and paid on 1st March.


We applied on 11/12/13 and apart from the Email saying the application was valid and my HapID for medicals we have not heard anything. Some couples do not hear anything from a case officer until they get the visa


----------



## kdc

Star Hunter said:


> Hi kdc,
> 
> What they mean is that you present yourself as a couple officially, to government or commercial authorities. An example of that could be claiming your partner as your spouse on your tax return, declaring your relationship to centrelink etc. Commercial institutions could be your employer or your local hospital and could also mean registering as a couple for clubs and groups etc. Basically, that you present yourselves as a couple to society as a whole.
> 
> Registering the relationship could definitely be included as part of that, but I would definitely try and include things other than that if at all possible.
> 
> What we did for that part was provide evidence that we both claimed each other as spouses on tax returns (my Australian tax return and hubby's American tax return) plus declared our relationship to centrelink (I get family tax benefit for my children) and I also listed hubby as my Next of Kin at work, with my university and at my Drs surgery and local hospital. I provided photocopies of the personal particulars forms and took a screenshot of my centrelink profile page that showed me as married and listed my husbands name and customer reference number as evidence to back up the relationship statement.


Thanks so much for your help star hunter, thats made it a lot easier. It also says:
"the assessment of the couple's friends and acquaintances about the nature of the relationship"
is this referring to the stat decs we have asked our friends to write?


----------



## semps

Valentine1981 said:


> We applied on 11/12/13 and apart from the Email saying the application was valid and my HapID for medicals we have not heard anything. Some couples do not hear anything from a case officer until they get the visa


We haven't received even email about application was valid. Since submitting the application...nothing. Only email was when Immi Account was started. We wait.


----------



## Star Hunter

kdc said:


> Thanks so much for your help star hunter, thats made it a lot easier. It also says:
> "the assessment of the couple's friends and acquaintances about the nature of the relationship"
> is this referring to the stat decs we have asked our friends to write?


Hi, yes. It can also apply to things like joint invitations to the both of you or other correspondence like Christmas cards to the both of you etc. Basically, do people in your social circle believe you to be in a committed relationship and what evidence do you have to prove that they do see you that way. I have seen people use Facebook "likes" and comments by friends on the nature of their relationship - ie do friends like your relationship status, or make comments on you being a cute couple (or whatever the case may be, lol) on photos you post etc.

Be as creative as possible.


----------



## tzeling

I have just submitted both my visa application subclass 820. After payment, I received the payment receipt and am granted Bridging Visa A (BVA) immediately. However, in the email I have received, there is nothing about any case officer being assign to me. 

I tried to check my BVA via VEVO by entering all the details and an error occurred saying "Entered details cannot be confirmed. Please call 1800 040 070 and an officer will assist you." My ETA will be expiring on 8th April 2013 and I will be flying to Sydney on the 9th April 2013 for a short holiday.

My questions are: 
- Will there be any case officer being assigned to me for my 1st 820 lodgement and when is that? 
- Does my BVA replace my ETA automatically or it will only be effective after my ETA expires?
- And for original documents which are scanned in colours, do I need to get it printed out and get it certified?


----------



## kangaroogirl

tzeling said:


> I have just submitted both my visa application subclass 820. After payment, I received the payment receipt and am granted Bridging Visa A (BVA) immediately. However, in the email I have received, there is nothing about any case officer being assign to me.
> 
> I tried to check my BVA via VEVO by entering all the details and an error occurred saying "Entered details cannot be confirmed. Please call 1800 040 070 and an officer will assist you." My ETA will be expiring on 8th April 2013 and I will be flying to Sydney on the 9th April 2013 for a short holiday.
> 
> My questions are:
> - Will there be any case officer being assigned to me for my 1st 820 lodgement and when is that?
> - Does my BVA replace my ETA automatically or it will only be effective after my ETA expires?
> - And for original documents which are scanned in colours, do I need to get it printed out and get it certified?


1) You probably won't get a case officer assigned for a few months, some people never even hear from them till their visa is granted. You almost certainly don't have one yet, so don't worry about that.

2) Your BVA will take effect as soon as you do not depart the country 8th April. I found this out just the other day as my husband also went from ETA to BVA.

3) no you don't need to print and certify and of those documents, just scan in colour and upload them. So easy!

Congratulations!


----------



## kangaroogirl

Oh and we can't access Vevo either using the reference number, same error. Don't worry, as long as you have that bridging visa letter you are all good. You will have full work rights after 8 April and can also go and get a Medicare card.


----------



## kdc

Star Hunter said:


> Hi, yes. It can also apply to things like joint invitations to the both of you or other correspondence like Christmas cards to the both of you etc. Basically, do people in your social circle believe you to be in a committed relationship and what evidence do you have to prove that they do see you that way. I have seen people use Facebook "likes" and comments by friends on the nature of their relationship - ie do friends like your relationship status, or make comments on you being a cute couple (or whatever the case may be, lol) on photos you post etc.
> 
> Be as creative as possible.


ahh your a genius with this!! i hadnt even thought to do that with my facebook, i'll get on to it straight away. Again, thankyou so much for your help, i'm sure im going to have more questions along the way.


----------



## Star Hunter

kdc said:


> ahh your a genius with this!! i hadnt even thought to do that with my facebook, i'll get on to it straight away. Again, thankyou so much for your help, i'm sure im going to have more questions along the way.


It's a ridiculously daunting process! I was so unbelievable stressed out about the evidence side of the application that I researched with a vengeance! I would sit down for hours and analyse every shred of information I could find on presenting evidence.

I think everyone on this board has a particular strength - something they have researched extensively - and evidence gathering and presentation just happens to be mine I think 

And you're very welcome  Fingers crossed your application process is an easy one xxxx

ETA: that Facebook is incredibly handy, but it probably shouldn't be used as the bulk of your evidence. It should be considered more as a side dish, if you will. You also want some more hard evidence like cards, invitations, photographs of you two with other people in your social circle - and of course statements from friends and family regarding your relationship.


----------



## tzeling

kangaroogirl said:


> 1) You probably won't get a case officer assigned for a few months, some people never even hear from them till their visa is granted. You almost certainly don't have one yet, so don't worry about that.
> 
> 2) Your BVA will take effect as soon as you do not depart the country 8th April. I found this out just the other day as my husband also went from ETA to BVA.
> 
> 3) no you don't need to print and certify and of those documents, just scan in colour and upload them. So easy!
> 
> Congratulations!


Kangaroogirl, thanks for answering all my question! Congrats ur hubby on his granted BVA!


----------



## danegirl

There is the option on the online application to upload Forms 40SP and 47SP. Do we need to fill these out separately and upload them, or are these essentially the questions that we both filled out at the beginning of the application? 

Thanks!


----------



## kdc

hey so i have just finished filling out the section headed 'nature of commitment' and it seems quite a lot shorter than what i have written for the rest of the questions. i have pretty much filled the suggestions that pop up when i clicked on the question marks i was just wondering if any one had another other ideas of what to include on this sections so far i have written about :
how we are accepted into one anothers families
our future plans
being each others beneficiary for super annuation and registering the relationship
and the evidence of contact kept whilst living in separate countries

does anyone know if im missing anything major?

thanks in advance


----------



## Star Hunter

kdc said:


> hey so i have just finished filling out the section headed 'nature of commitment' and it seems quite a lot shorter than what i have written for the rest of the questions. i have pretty much filled the suggestions that pop up when i clicked on the question marks i was just wondering if any one had another other ideas of what to include on this sections so far i have written about :
> how we are accepted into one anothers families
> our future plans
> being each others beneficiary for super annuation and registering the relationship
> and the evidence of contact kept whilst living in separate countries
> 
> does anyone know if im missing anything major?
> 
> thanks in advance


You don't really need anything else. Not all the sections are going to be the same length, and they don't have to be as long as they are detailed enough for their purpose.

What you listed is pretty much what we had included in ours, only I'm currently pregnant so we discussed a few things regarding how we plan to raise our child (who will stay home and for how long and who will work) and we expanded on that in Nature of Household. Also I have children of a previous marriage so we included some information on a workshop we attended on making blended families work, to show we are committed to a life together, even though we acknowledge that blended families can have their own difficulties.

Basically, what you included sounds great, just make sure that any claims you make in your statement can be verified with evidence you attach - bills, stat decs, superannuation statements etc.c


----------



## Amandy

Hi, 

So I have been flicking through the online application and noticed that it says 'In Progress' next to it, and next to that says 14 Jan 2014. We applied on the 11/12/13. Does that mean someone has looked into the file at that time? We surely didn't add anything to it. 
Perhaps it was when we called DIBP to have them confirm they have all the information?
Anyone have interesting dates on their online application?


----------



## kangaroogirl

Amandy said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I have been flicking through the online application and noticed that it says 'In Progress' next to it, and next to that says 14 Jan 2014. We applied on the 11/12/13. Does that mean someone has looked into the file at that time? We surely didn't add anything to it.
> Perhaps it was when we called DIBP to have them confirm they have all the information?
> Anyone have interesting dates on their online application?


Ohhh I'm going to have a look right now.....

EDIT: Do you mean where it says "Last Updated" above the dates?

If so, ours shows 3rd March, and we applied 1st March. It originally said 1st March but changed the day his Bridging Visa was issued (we had problems and had to go in there because he didn't automatically get the bridging visa).


----------



## Amandy

kangaroogirl said:


> Ohhh I'm going to have a look right now.....
> 
> EDIT: Do you mean where it says "Last Updated" above the dates?
> 
> If so, ours shows 3rd March, and we applied 1st March. It originally said 1st March but changed the day his Bridging Visa was issued (we had problems and had to go in there because he didn't automatically get the bridging visa).


Yes I did mean 'last updated' 

Anyone else with interesting 'Last Updated' dates???


----------



## moonlight

Hi guys.
I came to Australia on Prospective Marriage Visa about a months ago and I married my fiancee.Now we are planning to apply online for Partner visa 820.

I have some questions and hope somebody will answer me.
What documents I have to upload first so my application will be accept and I get acknowledgement letter and Bridging visa A. What is must to upload in first what is the minimum of documents and which are that documents. How much time will i have to upload the rest of documents.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Amandy

moonlight said:


> Hi guys.
> I came to Australia on Prospective Marriage Visa about a months ago and I married my fiancee.Now we are planning to apply online for Partner visa 820.
> 
> I have some questions and hope somebody will answer me.
> What documents I have to upload first so my application will be accept and I get acknowledgement letter and Bridging visa A. What is must to upload in first what is the minimum of documents and which are that documents. How much time will i have to upload the rest of documents.
> 
> Thank you in advance


Hi there Moonlight,

1. You need to firstly fill out the application online. Submit it. Pay and the Acknowledgement + Bridging Visa will be sent automatically to your email.
2. The documents section then opens up, and you can upload as little or as many documents as you wish to. 
3. You have all the time in the world to upload documents and can add anything throughout the entire visa journey. It does not lock you out.

Rest assured that you can continue to upload documents for months and months before a officer even looks at your file 
We applied on 11/12/13 and I still haven't put in the Form 888s. We got lazy because the actual application already asks for some supporting witnesses' details, email addresses, phone numbers, so I figured that was enough for now until I was able to get the Form 888s done.

Good luck.


----------



## kangaroogirl

Amandy said:


> Hi there Moonlight,
> 
> 1. You need to firstly fill out the application online. Submit it. Pay and the Acknowledgement + Bridging Visa will be sent automatically to your email.
> 2. The documents section then opens up, and you can upload as little or as many documents as you wish to.
> 3. You have all the time in the world to upload documents and can add anything throughout the entire visa journey. It does not lock you out.
> 
> Rest assured that you can continue to upload documents for months and months before a officer even looks at your file
> We applied on 11/12/13 and I still haven't put in the Form 888s. We got lazy because the actual application already asks for some supporting witnesses' details, email addresses, phone numbers, so I figured that was enough for now until I was able to get the Form 888s done.
> 
> Good luck.


If she's coming from a PMV it will be processed much more quickly I think, I'm sure I saw someone say a week or 2? Basically as soon as you get everything lodged I think....not sure cause I didn't do it this way but it's different to a standard 820 where we wait forever.


----------



## belle

Amandy said:


> Yes I did mean 'last updated'
> 
> Anyone else with interesting 'Last Updated' dates???


My "Last Updated" date is still the same - the date when I submitted by application 

Belle


----------



## KatieQ

I've been looking around and trying to find out what questions they ask on the online partner application, and how different they are to the paper one we've been working through to gather our information and documents and find out what we still need. I know we'll be waiting for my medical and police checks after I hit submit, but can anybody either tell me or point me in the right direction of the questions that are asked on the online application? It would be a great help.  And also, if applying online, is it true what I'm seeing about people getting their bridging visa straightaway?


----------



## yanky

Hi all!
I have to submit my Visa Application 821/801 today. Got stuck in usual country of residence option. I am from India and I am presently staying in Australia based on Prospective marriage Visa. what will be my Usual country of residence? please reply me at the earliest.


----------



## kangaroogirl

KatieQ said:


> I've been looking around and trying to find out what questions they ask on the online partner application, and how different they are to the paper one we've been working through to gather our information and documents and find out what we still need. I know we'll be waiting for my medical and police checks after I hit submit, but can anybody either tell me or point me in the right direction of the questions that are asked on the online application? It would be a great help.  And also, if applying online, is it true what I'm seeing about people getting their bridging visa straightaway?


The questions are mainly the same as paper but with some additions such as having to include details of all family members such as birth dates, marriage dates etc.

Yes, you should get your bridging visa shortly after by email, unless there's a technical glitch and in that case immigration fixes it when you tell them.

I thought someone listed the questions earlier on in this thread.. I'll have a look later and see


----------



## kangaroogirl

yanky said:


> Hi all!
> I have to submit my Visa Application 821/801 today. Got stuck in usual country of residence option. I am from India and I am presently staying in Australia based on Prospective marriage Visa. what will be my Usual country of residence? please reply me at the earliest.


We used the Australian address after I asked the same question on here and one of the resident immigration agents said that yes, use Australia as that's where you are residing now


----------



## semps

Just went to my Immi Account and saw an extra Migration to Australia by a Partner (300,309/100,820/801) with a different TRN number. Dont know where it came from except maybe when I wanted to see what Copy was on the submitted Migration to Australia by a Partner (300,309/100,820/801) it created another one. Would that happen? What can I do with it? Can I just delete it? I have already submitted the form and uploaded all the documents.


----------



## kastel

Good advice Amandy, I have completed my online application and am performing final checks before I hit submit. It was a pain having to scroll through every page because I didn't complete the form in one go.

I would add that it is a good idea to click "save" at regular intervals.


----------



## CollegeGirl

The online application is asking for a Celebrant ID Number for the celebrant who married us. Anyone know how necessary this is for PMV-to-820 applicants? Our celebrant says they're not supposed to give those out. Weird DIBP would be asking for a number the celebrants aren't supposed to release, though.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

CollegeGirl said:


> Our celebrant says they're not supposed to give those out. Weird DIBP would be asking for a number the celebrants aren't supposed to release, though.


My celebrant has her number on the letter she wrote for our PMV application


----------



## Mish

CollegeGirl said:


> The online application is asking for a Celebrant ID Number for the celebrant who married us. Anyone know how necessary this is for PMV-to-820 applicants? Our celebrant says they're not supposed to give those out. Weird DIBP would be asking for a number the celebrants aren't supposed to release, though.


Ummmmm I think the celebrant is wrong.

The celebrant number is required on the NOIM so not sure how you got married without that on the NOIM (if that is the case).

Our celebrant also provided her number on the bottom of her letters to DIBP.


----------



## kangaroogirl

CollegeGirl said:


> The online application is asking for a Celebrant ID Number for the celebrant who married us. Anyone know how necessary this is for PMV-to-820 applicants? Our celebrant says they're not supposed to give those out. Weird DIBP would be asking for a number the celebrants aren't supposed to release, though.


That's weird CG. My marriage certificate has the celebrants number on it, and I know I had to include it on something for immi, might have been in the 820 online application or form 80.. I just know I needed to look at it on the certificate.


----------



## CollegeGirl

And of course I don't have a completed copy of our NOIM... that'd be too easy. The completed one was given directly to our RMA. He probably has a copy still that we can get him to pull if necessary, but I'm hoping with being reminded we should already have it on the NOIM our celebrant will just give it to us....

Our official marriage cert from BDM isn't here yet. Since I have to wait to apply until it is, anyway, I can probably just pull it off there then?


----------



## CollegeGirl

CollegeGirl said:


> And of course I don't have a completed copy of our NOIM... that'd be too easy. The completed one was given directly to our RMA. He probably has a copy still that we can get him to pull if necessary, but I'm hoping with being reminded we should already have it on the NOIM our celebrant will just give it to us....
> 
> Our official marriage cert from BDM isn't here yet. Since I have to wait to apply until it is, anyway, I can probably just pull it off there then?


He ended up (grudgingly) giving us the number. I won't name him publicly, but I'd never recommend him to anyone else. He was 45 minutes late to our wedding (!!!) and then brought the WRONG ceremony, not the one we'd given him and he'd approved. And it was a special unity ceremony that I'd written myself - very meaningful. Grrr. And then on top of this he doesn't want to give out a number that Immi requires. I mean, come on.


----------



## Valentine1981

CollegeGirl said:


> I'd never recommend him to anyone else. He was 45 minutes late to our wedding (!!!) and then brought the WRONG ceremony, not the one we'd given him and he'd approved. And it was a special unity ceremony that I'd written myself - very meaningful. Grrr. And then on top of this he doesn't want to give out a number that Immi requires. I mean, come on.


That is absolutely disgusting!!!! :-( that is no way to behave especially when you are dealing with such a special day!!!!! Hope every other part of your day was what you hoped for.


----------



## Mish

CollegeGirl said:


> He ended up (grudgingly) giving us the number. I won't name him publicly, but I'd never recommend him to anyone else. He was 45 minutes late to our wedding (!!!) and then brought the WRONG ceremony, not the one we'd given him and he'd approved. And it was a special unity ceremony that I'd written myself - very meaningful. Grrr. And then on top of this he doesn't want to give out a number that Immi requires. I mean, come on.


Grrr. That is my worse fear! Fingers crossed you get the marriage certificate .

Can't believe that someone would do that to someones wedding .... just makes me want to slap them!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Mish said:


> Grrr. That is my worse fear! Fingers crossed you get the marriage certificate .
> 
> Can't believe that someone would do that to someones wedding .... just makes me want to slap them!


No kidding. I was the bride, and I was *early*. Isn't it the bride who's supposed to be late? Haha.


----------



## CollegeGirl

CollegeGirl said:


> No kidding. I was the bride, and I was *early*. Isn't it the bride who's supposed to be late? Haha.


Oh, and get this - the *reason* I was early? The celebrant had told me he had another wedding to do just after ours and it was paramount that the ceremony begin on time. So I paid my makeup/hair person extra to come a half-hour earlier (she was here at 6:30 a.m.!!!) because she charges more for super-early hours. Just so I could leave the house a half-hour earlier and make sure I was at the venue on time despite any traffic and wouldn't make the celebrant late.

Ha. Haha. And my mom said when everyone first went into the reception after the ceremony the celebrant was there, looking for a table to sit at with his wife for lunch! They figured out there weren't any places with their names on it and left. Well, of course there weren't - you said you had another ceremony to get to. *headdesk*

Anyway. I'm waaaayyyy off-topic for this thread so I'll reel it in now, hahaha.


----------



## Mish

CollegeGirl said:


> Oh, and get this - the *reason* I was early? The celebrant had told me he had another wedding to do just after ours and it was paramount that the ceremony begin on time. So I paid my makeup/hair person extra to come a half-hour earlier (she was here at 6:30 a.m.!!!) because she charges more for super-early hours. Just so I could leave the house a half-hour earlier and make sure I was at the venue on time despite any traffic and wouldn't make the celebrant late.
> 
> Ha. Haha. And my mom said when everyone first went into the reception after the ceremony the celebrant was there, looking for a table to sit at with his wife for lunch! They figured out there weren't any places with their names on it and left. Well, of course there weren't - you said you had another ceremony to get to. *headdesk*
> 
> Anyway. I'm waaaayyyy off-topic for this thread so I'll reel it in now, hahaha.


OMG!! How slack of him! My celebrant has a clause in her conditions that no other weddings will be booked on the same day . It is also super cool how she gets out of the way for the signing of the certificate so she is not in the photos .

What time did you get married? 630am sounds super early!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Our wedding was at 10:30 a.m., and our reception was at the same place from 12-4. Maybe a little early, but we were able to have a nicer wedding than we'd anticipated because we got such good prices, and part of the price deal we got from the venue was having an afternoon reception rather than evening.


----------



## Valentine1981

Even more totally off topic but check out your new profile pic!!!! Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Aw, thanks.  I'll be brave and post a few pics once we have our official photos back from our photog friend.


----------



## mademoiselle_nina

Hi everyone....

I am inky on my 300 visa now, in progress of uploading documents to our online application. My fiance somehow uploaded document to a wrong part of the checklist. He put his statement on "evidence of spuse, de facto relationship" while we are not yet spouse nor in de facto.

Is there any way we can delete uploaded document on the online appkication?

Thank you very much in advance

Nina


----------



## Relic.Sinner

*Error on Sponsor page 4*

I am having some issue with getting pass the 4th page of the sponsor online application, it is asking me to review the information provided but it is correct and does not have any issue.

Does any one have the same issue ?

I am half way through my part of the applicant form as i needed some additional information and yet to make the payment, is that the why it is not allowing me move to the next page on the sponsor application ?

Thanks


----------



## flippant

Honestly, what's the deal with form 80? Am I supposed to be able to pull up my travels for the last 30 years?! I was only barely able to find most of my travels for the last 10.

Wanting to know why my partner broke up with her ex is pretty invasive, too.


----------



## jp1985

Relic.Sinner said:


> I am having some issue with getting pass the 4th page of the sponsor online application, it is asking me to review the information provided but it is correct and does not have any issue.
> 
> Does any one have the same issue ?
> 
> I am half way through my part of the applicant form as i needed some additional information and yet to make the payment, is that the why it is not allowing me move to the next page on the sponsor application ?
> 
> Thanks


I guess so. I read somewhere here that we need to submit and pay our application fee first before being able to continue to the sponsor application form.

Hi flippant,

I got the same consideration too. I like to travel. So how about that. I have a 30row international movement list within the last 10yrs, where i spent only few days in one place/country! It gives me headache to recall all the tripa i have done and i just wonder if the immigration may think i have bad history in relation with this movement. LOL they might think i am a drug dealer or such other bad person. Gosh!


----------



## Relic.Sinner

Cheers JP. 

I read through the details again and it was just there that but it did not state we have to complete the applicant application before the sponsor application can be filled out concurrently. 

Do we need the medical completed before we submit the application or do we do it when it is requested at a later stage ?


----------



## jnix

#1) Can anyone share insight on how long I can expect processing to take for an online submitted, low-risk (US citizen), offshore application (living in USA) for a permanent partner visa (married 3+ years)? We will have plenty of evidence. 

#2) How long after approval do I have to enter Australia to "activate" the visa? I have to remain flexible on when I go down there. 

#3) Do I have to have medical exams and police clearances done and in-hand at time of applying? Or are these obtained after applying online?


Thanks!


----------



## jp1985

Relic.Sinner said:


> Cheers JP.
> 
> I read through the details again and it was just there that but it did not state we have to complete the applicant application before the sponsor application can be filled out concurrently.
> 
> Do we need the medical completed before we submit the application or do we do it when it is requested at a later stage ?


You have to do medical exam upfront before you can continue with the applicant form. This is what happened to me because I am applying onshore and have no medical exam during the last 12 months. I m not sure if applying offshore.  are you applying partner visa from a marriage or defacto?


----------



## leena666

*Share : error in online application*

When I filled in the details for my partner visa application online , I got stuck on page 4 and unable go to next page ,also this error showed up :

"The applicant is unable to complete an application for this visa. This could be due to one or more of the following reasons: 
- a previous visa cancellation or refusal; or 
- the applicant does not hold an appropriate visa; or 
- a condition on the current visa held by the applicant; or 
- the applicant's location cannot be confirmed; or 
- the applicant is an Australian citizen or a permanent resident. 
Please review the information on the department's website about eligibility for this type of application."

I have no idea what's going on bcoz I don't think I m under those conditions.I went to immigration dept in Darwin the next day and see if they can help.Finally they find out it's causing by my HAP ID .

When I applied for working holiday visa I have my 1st HAP ID.However ,I creat another HAP ID for my partner visa by mistake.Two HAP ID under my name confused the computer system that's why I got stuck.I appreciate that the staff in immigration dept is very helpful.He helped me merge the two accounts and I can submit my application on time.

So just remind you guy don't do such stupid thing like me ,creat TWO account


----------



## Relic.Sinner

jp1985 said:


> You have to do medical exam upfront before you can continue with the applicant form. This is what happened to me because I am applying onshore and have no medical exam during the last 12 months. I m not sure if applying offshore.  are you applying partner visa from a marriage or defacto?


I am applying offshore/marriage partner visa, guess would have to do the medical soon. Thanks.


----------



## Relic.Sinner

Do i have to create another ImmiAccount for the sponsor details ?


----------



## CollegeGirl

jnix said:


> #1) Can anyone share insight on how long I can expect processing to take for an online submitted, low-risk (US citizen), offshore application (living in USA) for a permanent partner visa (married 3+ years)? We will have plenty of evidence.
> 
> #2) How long after approval do I have to enter Australia to "activate" the visa? I have to remain flexible on when I go down there.
> 
> #3) Do I have to have medical exams and police clearances done and in-hand at time of applying? Or are these obtained after applying online?
> 
> Thanks!


1) About nine months. The online process is still new, so I can't say for sure if it will affect how fast your visa is processed, but partner visas from the US are taking about nine months right now.

2) It depends on when you do your medicals and police checks. Your initial entry date will be one year from your med exam or your police check, whichever is dated earliest.

3) It's up to you. There's no real evidence that doing it in advance speeds up your application, but if you can find a panel doctor who will do it in advance, you can theoretically get it done. (Most are eHealth providers these days and will require the HAPID you get in your acknowlegement from the DC embassy once you've applied). Just keep in mind that the sooner you do both of these things, the sooner your initial entry date will be.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Relic.Sinner said:


> Do i have to create another ImmiAccount for the sponsor details ?


No. You use the same account


----------



## Mish

For anyone who has used the online application. I just want to confirm that you can use spaces, & sign, full stops and numbers greater than 10.

I read that on immi website and just wanted to confirm if that is correct before I start renaming my files that we emailed for our pmv application.


----------



## Jamesy

Hi folks,

Submitted and paid for my online application (820) last night. I've had an emedical done which was back in February. Was I meant to receive anything in the post or is the information passed on to the DIAC with my HAP ID attached?

Also, is there a time estimate as to how long it will take for you to be assigned a CO?

And finally (sorry!), can I upload documents (Passports, Birth Certificates etc) in their original form without having them certified? I read somewhere you could but I cannot find where I read that, could someone confirm either way for me, please?

Regards,

James.


----------



## H.Protagonist

Hullo, all.

Just submitted my online application for an offshore Partner VISA (309). Currently uploading documents and feeling nervous as hell. I've been lurking here for a bit while working on my application, but thought I'd join you all now that the ball is rolling. May the immigration gods be merciful!

- HP


----------



## Dinkum

Good luck HP. Welcome to the 'patiently waiting' group.


----------



## H.Protagonist

Dinkum said:


> Good luck HP. Welcome to the 'patiently waiting' group.


Thanks, Dinkum. My husband and I have been doing the international dance for a while, but now that we're married (and have established joint bank accounts, a jointly leased an apartment, etc.), I feel our application is strong enough. I hope... I'm just terrified something is wrong. Looking at the sealed police checks from Japan and not knowing what's inside is nerve-wracking. Maybe it contains my doom? -_-

Hoping for much luck for you too. Looking at your details it seems you've been waiting a while for yours...


----------



## AussieRican83

Hello, i am applying for the 820/801 and was wondering how long does it take for the BVA to kick in after lodging? Im on a three month tourist visa and will be applying at the end of this month. My tourist visa expires the end of may. Need ti make sure i get my BVA so i dont have to leave my family.


----------



## danegirl

AussieRican83 said:


> Hello, i am applying for the 820/801 and was wondering how long does it take for the BVA to kick in after lodging? Im on a three month tourist visa and will be applying at the end of this month. My tourist visa expires the end of may. Need ti make sure i get my BVA so i dont have to leave my family.


Your BVA will be granted as soon as you lodge your application (assuming it is valid of course) but it won't become active until your tourist visa expires at the end of May. That means you have to abide by the conditions of your tourist visa until it expires naturally. If you break the conditions of your tourist visa by working and DIBP cancels it, or if you cancel the visa yourself for whatever reason, your BVA will also be cancelled.


----------



## AussieRican83

Thank you for your response, but what exactly to you mean by the application being valid?


----------



## MissPhilippines62

Star Hunter said:


> You can't actually upload anything until you submit and pay for your application. When you submit the application form and payment goes through, they will email you to say it was a valid application and also email you your bridging visa. My husband got his confirmation email and BVA within an hour of submission.
> 
> You can then access the checklist which shows what documents you need to upload. You can continuously upload things - it took us around two weeks to get it all scanned and uploaded and we still constantly upload more evidence as we come across it. We have yet to be assigned a CO and everything we have uploaded has been accepted. The checklist is very comprehensive and detailed so you won't miss or forget anything. You can type in descriptions for each file you upload as well, so it makes things so much easier and neater (IMO) than the paper version.
> 
> I love the online application process.
> 
> Good luck!


Do we have to have the documents CERTIFIED first before scanning them and uploading it to the online application?


----------



## MissPhilippines62

Star Hunter said:


> Jxa - my husband is the applicant and I am the sponsor but we have both been putting together his application. In fact my name is listed on his application as the sponsor and there are things it specifically asks that I complete/upload etc. I'm sure that what they mean by stating that no one else can log in to her account is people outside of the applicant and sponsor, unless that person is a registered migration agent or another authorised person. I think it is more to protect the applicant, since an application contains so much personal information and other intimate details that they don't want to risk the applicant having their information exploited. It's just a legal statement so that if you choose to give your account information to someone else (a friend or relative) and they then misuse that information for their own purposes that you can't bring that around on DIBP because they can shrug and say "well, we told them not to share the information, nothing else we could do and it's not our problem" etc. DIBP pretty much take it for granted that both applicant and sponsor will both be working on the application.
> 
> Pelican - a bridging letter is (I assume) the email that the applicant receives upon receipt of their valid application with their Bridging Visa A details  my husband got his within an hour of sending in his application online. It was very quick and easy.


So does this mean that the SPONSOR and the APPLICANT have different usernames.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

SpaceCadetWill said:


> as long as they are colour it's all good, no need to certify. the only thing you need to certify are stat decs.


Is this true to ALL countries?


----------



## CollegeGirl

MissPhilippines62 said:


> So does this mean that the SPONSOR and the APPLICANT have different usernames.


No, you use the same account.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

pelican113 said:


> Not sure about that, ours was done under the one login and its all ok


If it is in just one username, do we have to have 2 applications?


----------



## chicken999

This is a great thread thanks to all posting here very helpful even for old hand like me though it feels like it's all brand new to me even though this is third time I've filled these docs in. But first time without agent. Terrified I will screw it up, he will get denied and it will all me my fault agggghhhhhhhhh


----------



## Jamesy

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."


I'm assuming this means my medical is all well and good! Good start, still awaiting my case officer.


----------



## kdc

Hey guys i have a few questions i was hoping someone could help me out with. I'm currently uploading evidence for my partner application. 
Firstly I was wondering under which section i would upload evidence such as wedding invites to both of us, evidence of traveling over seas together etc, (just general evidence of us being together and accepted together really)
my second question was, now that the application is online, what exactly do we need to get certified? i went and got mine and my partners passports, birth certificates etc certified but i wasnt sure what else?
And my lastly when i first started to put the application together i began doing it by paper rather than online so my partner and i filled out stat decs about our relationship, i was wondering if it still necessary to upload these as we answered most of it in the big sections of the application form (nature of house hold, development of relationship etc) and if we do still need to provide stat decs do we get these certified?

If anyone has any answers to any of these it would be greatly appreciated, and thankyou in advance.


----------



## danegirl

kdc said:


> Hey guys i have a few questions i was hoping someone could help me out with. I'm currently uploading evidence for my partner application.
> Firstly I was wondering under which section i would upload evidence such as wedding invites to both of us, evidence of traveling over seas together etc, (just general evidence of us being together and accepted together really)
> my second question was, now that the application is online, what exactly do we need to get certified? i went and got mine and my partners passports, birth certificates etc certified but i wasnt sure what else?
> And my lastly when i first started to put the application together i began doing it by paper rather than online so my partner and i filled out stat decs about our relationship, i was wondering if it still necessary to upload these as we answered most of it in the big sections of the application form (nature of house hold, development of relationship etc) and if we do still need to provide stat decs do we get these certified?
> 
> If anyone has any answers to any of these it would be greatly appreciated, and thankyou in advance.


1. wedding invites and joint travel would be under the social section.

2. If you are applying online, documents don't need to be certified if you have a colour scan. Black and white copies still need to be certified, and stat decs still need to be witnessed.

3. You still each need to provide a statutory declaration outlining your relationship which needs to be witnessed.

Good luck!


----------



## kdc

Hey thanks for the quick reply danegirl, I have been looking though my document upload page and cannot find a section that says social, could it be under anything else? does anyone else have this problem?
Thanks again.


----------



## CollegeGirl

There's nothing called "social context of the relationship" or something along those lines? What are the categories available?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Okay, I finally got my application submitted and have now gotten to the "Next Steps" part of the system where they ask for specific documents. This is very obviously not tailored exactly specifically to the applicant or the exact type of visa being applied for as there are items on this checklist that are not required for PMV applicants. I suspect perhaps it's the same list for all partner visa/PMV applicants. I should note that I can't for some reason access the "attachment checklist" link on the side to see how/if it differs. I'll try again tomorrow. Anyway, this is what they ask for in the "Next Steps" section:



> Address - Residential, Evidence of
> Birth or Age, Evidence of
> Citizenship - Not Australian, Evidence of
> National Identity Document (other than Passport)
> Photograph - Other
> Photograph - Passport
> Couple are living together, Evidence of
> Form 888 Statutory declaration by a supporting witness in relation to a Partner or Prospective Marriage visa application
> Marriage, Evidence of
> Nature of the couple's mutual commitment to each other, Evidence of
> Visa status in country of residence, Evidence of
> Change of Name, Evidence of
> Character, Evidence of
> Character Assessment, Evidence of Intention to Obtain
> Family Composition, Evidence of
> Form 956 Appointment of a migration agent
> Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form
> Health, Evidence of
> Identity, Evidence of
> Medical Examination, Evidence of Intention to Undergo
> Military Discharge, Evidence of
> Military Service, Evidence of
> Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of
> Travel Document
> Divorce/Separation, Evidence of
> Form 956A Appointment of an authorised contact
> Contact while apart, Evidence of
> Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment
> Length of the de facto relationship
> Nature of the couple's household, Evidence of
> Registered relationship, Evidence of


Now, if you've been reading this forum for a while, you'll know the spouse visa application requires evidence in four categories (per the Partner Migration Booklet):



> There are 4 broad categories of evidence that you need to provide:
> • financial	aspects;
> • the	nature	of	the	household;
> • social	context	of	the	relationship;	and
> • the nature of your commitment to each other.


Notice anything strange about the "Next Steps" list they provide that I copied and pasted above? _There's no request for evidence of the financial aspects of the relationship, nor for the social context of the relationship_. These are two VERY important categories, and if a person went only by the checklist and did not know to upload evidence of this type on their own, they'd be in trouble, as DIBP regularly rejects applicants for inadequate evidence in these categories.

Please make sure when you're applying that you provide evidence in both these categories. When you're in the system, go to the "Attach document" link in the top right corner of the page. When you upload a document this way, more options open up for the type of document, and "Financial Aspects of the Relationship, Evidence of" and "Social Aspecs [sic] of the Relationship, Evidence of" suddenly appear.

It would also be much more helpful if, when they requested these four categories of info, they provided the same question-mark tooltip information on what sort of documents they're looking for for these.

Anyway, the "Next Steps" section for the Sponsor (below the applicant's section) asks for the following, just for your reference:



> Address - Residential, Evidence of
> Australian Permanent Residence, Evidence of
> Birth or Age, Evidence of
> Identity, Evidence of
> National Identity Document (other than Passport)
> Divorce/Separation, Evidence of
> Form 40SP Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia
> Change of Name, Evidence of
> Character, Evidence of
> Character Assessment, Evidence of Intention to Obtain
> Citizenship - Australian, Evidence of
> Eligible New Zealand Citizen, Evidence of


I hope this helps someone!


----------



## Swittsexxy22

Thank's for this guidelines. Would be applying later in the day online, and would let everyone know how I go.


----------



## kdc

This is exactly where i got stuck yesterday collegegirl!! It takes a while to navigate around it and work it out but i did it eventually  thanks for the tips on the rest of it too. When i went to the attach document button on the right side i found it useful to select an evidence type and then see what options it gives you under document type to guide you on where to upload certain evidences (obviously only ones that apply to your visa)


----------



## Mish

Question for those of you that have submitted.

With the witnesses do you put all in the applicants form or do you put applicants friends in applicant form and sponsors friends in sponsors form?

Just wondering since my friends will use the 888 since they are aussie and my husbands friends will just write a statement since they are non- aussie.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I honestly don't think it matters. As long as they're part of your application somewhere. 

Does anyone know if a separate sponsor's section "pops up" or something at some point? I thought I'd read that it does. I've seen a small sponsor section under "next steps" (as I outlined last night) but it really didn't ask for a whole lot. I'm wondering if I need to be looking for something else.


----------



## Mish

I know that there is the application form for the sponsor that needs to be completed, is that what you are talking about? If attachments I have read the attachments for that to add come available after 24 hours.

Speaking of applications it is stupid how you can't fill out the sponsor and applicants at the same time and you have to wait for the applicants to br submitted before you do the sponsors *sigh*


----------



## CollegeGirl

Mish said:


> I know that there is the application form for the sponsor that needs to be completed, is that what you are talking about? If attachments I have read the attachments for that to add come available after 24 hours.


The application form for the sponsor? Do you mean the 40SP form that was asked for on the "Next Steps" list? We already completed, scanned and attached that.Or do you mean something else?



> Speaking of applications it is stupid how you can't fill out the sponsor and applicants at the same time and you have to wait for the applicants to br submitted before you do the sponsors *sigh*


Can you explain what sponsor application you're talking about? I don't see one anywhere... unless you're talking abut the "next steps" for the sponsor or the 40SP?


----------



## Mish

When you choose the application you want there are 2 you need to choose:
1/ application for applicant for migration to australia for partner visa
2/ application for sponorship for migration to Australia for partner visa.

Those aren't the correct wording since not at home but they are the general wording. There is something on the 820/801 online page on immi that says you need to complete both forms.

Hopefully I am not off with the fairies!


----------



## kdc

yes Mish thats what i did too, my partner filled out a Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia form and i filled out an Application for migration to Australia by a partner form. And connected them via a the transaction number from my application.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

kdc said:


> yes Mish thats what i did too, my partner filled out a Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia form and i filled out an Application for migration to Australia by a partner form. And connected them via a the transaction number from my application.


Which means the SPONSOR and the APPLICANT has 2 different USERNAMES?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Ohhhhh, okay! I found what you mean now! Good heavens, that's not intuitive at all. And what's the point of asking for the completed Form 40SP in addition... urgh.


----------



## CollegeGirl

MissPhilippines62 said:


> Which means the SPONSOR and the APPLICANT has 2 different USERNAMES?


No - you both do it using the same ImmiAccount. This has been discussed several times in this thread already, fortunately, so at least that's one question I didn't have!


----------



## kdc

No all still under the same login, username and password. On the immigration website it has two links to both the forms, when the applicants form is completed and submitted you can use the transaction reference number to begin filling out the sponsors form. They will both show up in your immiaccount.


----------



## kdc

CollegeGirl said:


> Ohhhhh, okay! I found what you mean now! Good heavens, that's not intuitive at all. And what's the point of asking for the completed Form 40SP in addition... urgh.


i guess there are a few different questions in the 40sp form, seems very pointless but i guess we will upload that as well.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

kdc said:


> No all still under the same login, username and password. On the immigration website it has two links to both the forms, when the applicants form is completed and submitted you can use the transaction reference number to begin filling out the sponsors form. They will both show up in your immiaccount.


Thanks for explaining how to navigate the online procedure concerning this matter.


----------



## CollegeGirl

This system is seriously sort of crazytown... they ask for the same information over... and over... and over. And there are a few important things that are very unclear or easy to miss, *especially* for people who don't have the benefit of a forum to help them figure it out. 

But whatever, I'll provide it as many different ways as they can think to ask for it - I want my application to go as smoothly as possible!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

The whole username thing is a little odd.

We did it under 2 different unser ids, one for me as sponsor and one for my fiancee as applicant.

Doing it under one seems to work too, but they put up alll these warnings about it's only supposed to be you using the id, so how do 2 people use the id? another one of Immigrations many contradictions.


----------



## mademoiselle_nina

Same with mexiwi, i also do it under 2 different account. I have mine, my fiance has his. We kind of connect our application through our transaction reference number.


----------



## Swittsexxy22

CollegeGirl said:


> This system is seriously sort of crazytown... they ask for the same information over... and over... and over. And there are a few important things that are very unclear or easy to miss, *especially* for people who don't have the benefit of a forum to help them figure it out.
> 
> But whatever, I'll provide it as many different ways as they can think to ask for it - I want my application to go as smoothly as possible!


Hello Collegegirl!

Just wanted to know if the forms 47sp and 40sp needed to be scanned and attached? I was just confused as in paper form you get to sign those things. And also so worried about my docs, I resized them all first to make sure they would total 5mb, I haven't started the application yet.

Pls any idea would be helpful.

Best regards!


----------



## danegirl

Swittsexxy22 said:


> Hello Collegegirl!
> 
> Just wanted to know if the forms 47sp and 40sp needed to be scanned and attached? I was just confused as in paper form you get to sign those things. And also so worried about my docs, I resized them all first to make sure they would total 5mb, I haven't started the application yet.
> 
> Pls any idea would be helpful.
> 
> Best regards!


We didn't fill out and upload Forms 47SP and 40SP separately, figured the questions on the online app were basically the same thing. We didn't get asked for the forms either.


----------



## CollegeGirl

No, the document list only asks for the 40SP. And honestly, I question whether maybe they listed that inadvertently, because it's all the exact same information they ask when you do the sponsor's online form (which is technically the online version of the 40SP). But they do ask for it, so we did it - filled out the paper one, signed, scanned and uploaded. Figured better safe than sorry.


----------



## CollegeGirl

danegirl said:


> We didn't fill out and upload Forms 47SP and 40SP separately, figured the questions on the online app were basically the same thing. We didn't get asked for the forms either.


Yeah, see, that makes a lot of sense to me. The question is... why is it on their list?  I probably just would have omitted it if not for the fact we're trying to get this done ASAP. We want to make sure it's all done and dusted by the time my medicals expire since mine were referred before, so I don't want to leave anything out they might potentially want.


----------



## Swittsexxy22

danegirl said:


> We didn't fill out and upload Forms 47SP and 40SP separately, figured the questions on the online app were basically the same thing. We didn't get asked for the forms either.


Thank's for these.


----------



## Swittsexxy22

Sorry about this guys, but one last question, form 40sp, No. 29.Have you previously sponsored/nominated a spouse, de facto partner,
prospective spouse (fiancé(e)) or interdependent partner?

Do we need to tick yes? My husband only sponsored me for my pmv...


----------



## H.Protagonist

The 47 SP isn't in the requested or recommended docs in the 309 VISA upload section, but the 40 SP is in my husband's sponsor section. We hadn't planned on uploading it, though, as there's so much overlap and it just says "Recommended."

For the separate accounts question, as with mexiwi and mademoiselle_nina, my guy and I have two accounts that are connected using the TRN. I can see his name as the sponsor and his document upload section when I log in to mine. Can't see what specific documents he's uploaded, however, just that he has.


----------



## Ninja69

Good day , 

I am gathering information for 820 Partner. Visa onshore ( Defacto ).
I have started filing up the form 47SP. I would like to include my two kids who are both in Philippines in my application but when I am on that page I got stucked and wont continue. It says...

The applicant is unable to complete an application for this visa. This could be due to one of the following reasons: 
- a previous visa cancellation or refusal or 
- the applicant does not hold an appropriate visa or
- the applicants location cannot be confirmed or 
- the applicant is an Australian citizen or a permanent resident or 
Please review the information in the departments website about eligibility for this type of application .

I have no idea why I see this. I am on a tourist visa now allowed to stay until July 2014. I will exit in June and back after 10 days. Is there a specific ID number that I should use when I got my tourist visa that I need to use in filing Partner 820 Onshore ( Defacto). I logged in in a new account so I have a specific TRN assigned in filing up the application. 

Your utmost reply is greatly appreciated. 
Ninja 69'


----------



## CollegeGirl

Swittsexxy22 said:


> Sorry about this guys, but one last question, form 40sp, No. 29.Have you previously sponsored/nominated a spouse, de facto partner,
> prospective spouse (fiancé(e)) or interdependent partner?
> 
> Do we need to tick yes? My husband only sponsored me for my pmv...


I know, this question is confusing. But the answer is "no" if he's only sponsored you for the PMV. They're asking about other people.


----------



## Swittsexxy22

CollegeGirl said:


> I know, this question is confusing. But the answer is "no" if he's only sponsored you for the PMV. They're asking about other people.


Thank you!


----------



## kastel

Hi,

I have submitted and paid for my Subclass 309 visa . I am about to attach my evidence files which I have created in a single pdf, will this be acceptable or will I need to attach a single file against the relevant type heading?


----------



## CollegeGirl

You put all your evidence in a single PDF? You do realize there's a 5MB size limit per file, right?


----------



## kdc

kastel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted and paid for my Subclass 309 visa . I am about to attach my evidence files which I have created in a single pdf, will this be acceptable or will I need to attach a single file against the relevant type heading?


I'd probably look at doing it separate as i found it very useful to be able to put in a description for each bit of evidence so that the IO knows what they are looking at. In my opinion it would be harder and more confusing to give descriptions if all evidence was together. 
Also as collegegirl has said above there is a 5mb limit for each file and i would think most peoples evidence would definitely exceed that 5mb limit. it tedious uploading everything separate but personally i think in the long run probably worth it as it makes your application more readable


----------



## kastel

Thanks College Girl & kdc,
I have split my evidence documents so that the certificates and legal type documents are in 1 file and personal statements etc are in another keeping below the 5mb size limit.

But I will take your advice and attach separate files to the type headings especially as the description allows you to define whats in the document.

This site is awesome, Thanks again


----------



## Swittsexxy22

kastel said:


> Thanks College Girl & kdc,
> I have split my evidence documents so that the certificates and legal type documents are in 1 file and personal statements etc are in another keeping below the 5mb size limit.
> 
> But I will take your advice and attach separate files to the type headings especially as the description allows you to define whats in the document.
> 
> This site is awesome, Thanks again


Hello Kastel!

Is the 5mb size the max file size total we can upload? I've been going crazy resizing my stuffs and it's still 5mb something, Any advice would be appreciated?


----------



## Mish

Swittsexxy22 said:


> Hello Kastel!
> 
> Is the 5mb size the max file size total we can upload? I've been going crazy resizing my stuffs and it's still 5mb something, Any advice would be appreciated?


5mb is the allowed size per file


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

Swittsexxy22 said:


> Is the 5mb size the max file size total we can upload? I've been going crazy resizing my stuffs and it's still 5mb something, Any advice would be appreciated?


Best option is to upload each item individually. Don't combine say your bank statements and phone records, do 2 separate files. You can upload about 40? documents to the main application and another 40? to the sponsor application.

If you are scanning documents set the quality to a lower level to reduce the files.

Here are a couple of online guides for pdfs

5 Ways to Reduce PDF File Size - wikiHow

Also there are some tips on the Immigration website.

Attach documents to an online application

See the section "Guidelines on attaching documents to an online application"


----------



## Harriet

Hi guys,

Quick question about bank statement...

I have just order my older ones from ANZ as I hadn't kept them (before I realised how much evidence is needed) and they have email them through. Do I need to print theses off, highlight the relevant bill payments, social outing etc, and then scan then back in?

How did everyone else documents their different expenses?

How many months of bank statements did people upload?

This is the part I am most worried about as I don't want to do it wrong!!


Thank you


----------



## kdc

Hey Harriet,
The way that i did my bank statements was, i went on my online banking and printed all my bank statements and joint account statements from roughly the past 2 yrs/ 18months. Then i went through and highlighted all the rent i have transferred to the joint account for my partner to pay the rent. I also highlighted living expenses (such as car rego, food shopping, electricity bills, holidays) in another colour that i had either paid for us both or that i had transferred to him. When i uploaded i just explained what was highlighted in the descriptions box. 
Hope that helps a little.


----------



## kdc

CollegeGirl said:


> Okay, I finally got my application submitted and have now gotten to the "Next Steps" part of the system where they ask for specific documents. This is very obviously not tailored exactly specifically to the applicant or the exact type of visa being applied for as there are items on this checklist that are not required for PMV applicants. I suspect perhaps it's the same list for all partner visa/PMV applicants. I should note that I can't for some reason access the "attachment checklist" link on the side to see how/if it differs. I'll try again tomorrow. Anyway, this is what they ask for in the "Next Steps" section:
> 
> Now, if you've been reading this forum for a while, you'll know the spouse visa application requires evidence in four categories (per the Partner Migration Booklet):
> 
> Notice anything strange about the "Next Steps" list they provide that I copied and pasted above? _There's no request for evidence of the financial aspects of the relationship, nor for the social context of the relationship_. These are two VERY important categories, and if a person went only by the checklist and did not know to upload evidence of this type on their own, they'd be in trouble, as DIBP regularly rejects applicants for inadequate evidence in these categories.
> 
> Please make sure when you're applying that you provide evidence in both these categories. When you're in the system, go to the "Attach document" link in the top right corner of the page. When you upload a document this way, more options open up for the type of document, and "Financial Aspects of the Relationship, Evidence of" and "Social Aspecs [sic] of the Relationship, Evidence of" suddenly appear.
> 
> It would also be much more helpful if, when they requested these four categories of info, they provided the same question-mark tooltip information on what sort of documents they're looking for for these.
> 
> Anyway, the "Next Steps" section for the Sponsor (below the applicant's section) asks for the following, just for your reference:
> 
> I hope this helps someone!


Hey,

Did you ever manage to open the 'attachment checklist' link? still isn't opening for me.


----------



## Harriet

kdc said:


> Hey Harriet,
> The way that i did my bank statements was, i went on my online banking and printed all my bank statements and joint account statements from roughly the past 2 yrs/ 18months. Then i went through and highlighted all the rent i have transferred to the joint account for my partner to pay the rent. I also highlighted living expenses (such as car rego, food shopping, electricity bills, holidays) in another colour that i had either paid for us both or that i had transferred to him. When i uploaded i just explained what was highlighted in the descriptions box.
> Hope that helps a little.


Thank you, yes it help!! Lots of work to do! this weekend then...did you upload your months statement separately or all of them together?


----------



## kdc

Harriet said:


> Thank you, yes it help!! Lots of work to do! this weekend then...did you upload your months statement separately or all of them together?


I uploaded mine all in one document as i have read there is an upload limit on how many documents you can attach and i didn't to exceed that limit for just my bank statements (if i had done each month separately i could have done close to 24 uploads) however i tried to remove irrelevant pages that had nothing highlighted so it wasn't a ridiculous amount of pages to go through and also so i didn't go over the 5MB. All these limits make it quite difficult for some evidence but as someone has said previously if you scan them on a lower quality you shouldn't have a problem with the file size, i didn't have to amend mine.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

Amandy said:


> Hi Fongo,
> 
> Yes precisely, you have the right idea. There's a section at the end to add the form 888.
> 
> One thing I'd like to add is within the online form for the applicant, it asks for two witnesses, their names, date of birth, phone number, occupation, how you know them, address and email address.
> Personally, I added about 7 witnesses details in that section, but didn't upload any form 888s. I'm experimenting to see if the new online form section about witnesses will suffice or they still need the form 888 despite having to give details about some witnesses.
> I wouldn't recommend anyone else skip the uploading of the form 888.


In relation to this topic, I have started my online application too and I am the applicant (from the Philippines) I came across the "SUPPORTING WITNESS". Is this the persons who accomplished the Form 888 (Australian Citizen) or is it someone on my side who knows me for years like my family and friends? By the way, I am applying for PMV

Would very much appreciate every ones replay. Thanks


----------



## Swittsexxy22

Mish said:


> 5mb is the allowed size per file


Thank you Mish!I did submitted my application and received my bridging visa right away too.


----------



## Swittsexxy22

mexiwi said:


> Best option is to upload each item individually. Don't combine say your bank statements and phone records, do 2 separate files. You can upload about 40? documents to the main application and another 40? to the sponsor application.
> 
> If you are scanning documents set the quality to a lower level to reduce the files.
> 
> Here are a couple of online guides for pdfs
> 
> 5 Ways to Reduce PDF File Size - wikiHow
> 
> Also there are some tips on the Immigration website.
> 
> Attach documents to an online application
> 
> See the section "Guidelines on attaching documents to an online application"


Thank you!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

MissPhilippines62 said:


> I came across the "SUPPORTING WITNESS". Is this the persons who accomplished the Form 888 (Australian Citizen)


Yes, the people who filled out the Form888s are your supporting witnesses.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

mexiwi said:


> Yes, the people who filled out the Form888s are your supporting witnesses.


I have not known my witnesses for years. It is only 7 months and we have decided to lodge our PMV. So what can I put in my application? It asks for HOW MANY YEARS do I know the witnesses.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

MissPhilippines62 said:


> I have not known my witnesses for years. It is only 7 months and we have decided to lodge our PMV. So what can I put in my application? It asks for HOW MANY YEARS do I know the witnesses.


The ones in my fiancee's application were 2.5 years, 1.5 years and 1 year.

I can't remember how many characters the box takes - maybe write 7 months if there is room otherwise put 0.6 or something.


----------



## CollegeGirl

MissPhilippines62 said:


> I have not known my witnesses for years. It is only 7 months and we have decided to lodge our PMV. So what can I put in my application? It asks for HOW MANY YEARS do I know the witnesses.


It allows you to just type in "7 months" or whatever as well. It's fine to use months. That's how mine were as well - all the Australians we know are people who have known my husband for years but only known me since I arrived here.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

CollegeGirl said:


> It allows you to just type in "7 months" or whatever as well. It's fine to use months. That's how mine were as well - all the Australians we know are people who have known my husband for years but only known me since I arrived here.


Thanks a lot for this information. You have been a great help always CG


----------



## addosh

Thank you for the great advice, there's plenty to help for when I have to apply.


----------



## Bay56

Hi everyone! 

I've been reading this forum and I just want to thank everyone for all the information and experiences you've shared. You have helped many individuals and couples with their applications!

Me and my girlfriend are planning on applying for an 820 Partner Visa onshore and I've got a couple of quick questions. They've probably been asked before but the amount of info written here is so large that it's impossible to search the whole forum to find the exact answer. Whoever is going to answer my questions, I thank you beforehand for your time.

I just got off the phone with the Immigration Dept. and they advised that I should apply online as opposed with paper applications. I've applied for a couple of visas before and they were all in person and I must admit applying online and providing all that info scares me a bit. Not that I'm a technophobe, but I'm not familiar with the situation.

So, my questions are:

1. How do you go about verifying your documents with a JP and then uploading them online? Do I have to download a form, let's say the 888 Form for supporting witnesses, hand it to my witness, let them fill it out and then verify it and upload it online at last? Or do they have to type it up as we're applying online?

2. How long does it take do finish off the whole process of applying online? Is there any issues with using different software and website compatibility, i.e. does it make a big difference whether we're using a Mac instead of a PC?

3. What is the most suitable place on this forum to post my current situation and have someone maybe offer advice whether our case is strong enough?

Thank you so much!


----------



## Bay56

Also, I would like to ask one more thing. Regarding medical checks, what is the best method to go about considering they are valid for 1 year only? The lady from Immi told me that they prefer to have everything done and uploaded upfront, however she also suggested I might do it later on in the process. What is the best way?


----------



## starlight

Bay56 said:


> 1. How do you go about verifying your documents with a JP and then uploading them online? Do I have to download a form, let's say the 888 Form for supporting witnesses, hand it to my witness, let them fill it out and then verify it and upload it online at last? Or do they have to type it up as we're applying online?


I had three Form 888's and two of them were typed and one hand-written. I don't think it makes any difference. Since the signature has to be witnessed, and they're passport or birth certificate has to be certified it's up to them do get this stuff done. Once everything is filled in and certified you can scan it and upload it.



> 2. How long does it take do finish off the whole process of applying online? Is there any issues with using different software and website compatibility, i.e. does it make a big difference whether we're using a Mac instead of a PC?


This depends on you, how much evidence you have, if you have it already sorted, if the documents have the right size (max. 5 MB per document) etc. Also you can always upload more stuff later on but the passport, statements, Form 80 and stuff I would do at the beginning. I don't know if it would make any difference whether you're using a Mac or Pc, I'm not familiar with Mac.

About the medicals, that's up to you and you'll always hear two opinions - personally I found it better to have everything ready so I included my police check and medicals already. If it was to take longer than a year I can always do them again, wasting the money would be annoying but it's not the end of the world.


----------



## Bay56

starlight said:


> I had three Form 888's and two of them were typed and one hand-written. I don't think it makes any difference. Since the signature has to be witnessed, and they're passport or birth certificate has to be certified it's up to them do get this stuff done. Once everything is filled in and certified you can scan it and upload it.
> 
> This depends on you, how much evidence you have, if you have it already sorted, if the documents have the right size (max. 5 MB per document) etc. Also you can always upload more stuff later on but the passport, statements, Form 80 and stuff I would do at the beginning. I don't know if it would make any difference whether you're using a Mac or Pc, I'm not familiar with Mac.
> 
> About the medicals, that's up to you and you'll always hear two opinions - personally I found it better to have everything ready so I included my police check and medicals already. If it was to take longer than a year I can always do them again, wasting the money would be annoying but it's not the end of the world.


Thank you for your reply. I think we will do exactly that, supply the medicals and all police checks upfront, then we'll see what happens.


----------



## kdc

Bay56 said:


> 2. How long does it take do finish off the whole process of applying online? Is there any issues with using different software and website compatibility, i.e. does it make a big difference whether we're using a Mac instead of a PC?
> 
> 3. What is the most suitable place on this forum to post my current situation and have someone maybe offer advice whether our case is strong enough?
> 
> Thank you so much!


Hey, when I started my online application I started it on my mac book which runs on a older software and I realised that the online application will not work well with this program however I tried on my boyfriends newer mac book which had the updated software and it works perfectly fine. I also found it works well with PC and experienced no glitches. Just be aware that if you do have older software its sometimes not very obvious that it isn't working as the drop down menus don't show up at all so I didn't realise at first that there were any glitches until I looked later and realised it selected something at random for the drop down box that hasn't appeared.


----------



## TessV

Hi everyone,

I am new here on the forum! Just submitted my application and are now on to the part of uploading evidence. Just a quick question:

- I have both police checks from Austalia and The Netherlands. Where and how do I upload them? They said in the application they need originals and no copies. Do you send them to them?

Thanks so much!!


----------



## mademoiselle_nina

Hi TessV,

Welcome 

Well what i have done is scan and attach it on the evidence of character. Yes they say they want the original copy, but i think we just need to bring that to them if they want an interview at the embassy or maybe to be sent once they asked for it. I keep mine with me still.

As to attach both of the police clearance...hmm i think you can attach both under "evidence of character" using a tab of "attach documents" on the upper left part of your immi account page.

Good luck 

Regards,
Nina


----------



## TessV

Thanks Nina


----------



## superexcited

Hi all,
I have two questions. Apologies if these have been previously answered but I just went through the entire thread and couldn't find the post(s) relating to my questions.
1. Are we required to certify all/some of the supporting documents for an 820 online application (besides the statutory declarations)? If I remember correctly, someone once mentioned there is no need to certify if the documents are scanned as a colored copy.
2. Once a document is uploaded, is it possible to retract/change/replace it? I already uploaded some of my documents without certification and I may need to replace them if we are required to certify.

Thanks!


----------



## CollegeGirl

You're not required to certify documents scanned in colour.


----------



## superexcited

Thanks CollegeGirl.


----------



## H.Protagonist

mademoiselle_nina said:


> Hi TessV,
> 
> Welcome
> 
> Well what i have done is scan and attach it on the evidence of character. Yes they say they want the original copy, but i think we just need to bring that to them if they want an interview at the embassy or maybe to be sent once they asked for it. I keep mine with me still.
> 
> As to attach both of the police clearance...hmm i think you can attach both under "evidence of character" using a tab of "attach documents" on the upper left part of your immi account page.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Regards,
> Nina


Hmmm... I'm in a similar boat. For the police clearance, I have my Japanese police checks in now (it takes 3-4 months to get so I applied for them ages ago), but on the envelope it very clearly says that they're invalid if I open them and that only Aus Immigration can. I've already submitted my application, but I haven't been assigned a CO yet, so I'm not sure what to do with these. I assume most people just waited until they got a CO, but has anyone had experience with the sealed police checks?

Additionally, how are people doing their medicals early without a HAP ID? I thought this was something your CO gives you once they're assigned after you've submitted...? Is this something that's different between 820s and 309s (mine)?


----------



## Bay56

H.Protagonist said:


> Additionally, how are people doing their medicals early without a HAP ID? I thought this was something your CO gives you once they're assigned after you've submitted...? Is this something that's different between 820s and 309s (mine)?


I'm interested in this part as well. Could someone more experienced clarify it for us please?

I went on the Medibank website (didn't go for the medical application process though) and they clearly state that first you need your HAP ID before you apply for medicals.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

Bay56 said:


> I'm interested in this part as well. Could someone more experienced clarify it for us please?
> 
> I went on the Medibank website (didn't go for the medical application process though) and they clearly state that first you need your HAP ID before you apply for medicals.


It is all on the Immigration website

Arranging a Health Examination
My Health Declarations

You need to have an immiaccount.


----------



## H.Protagonist

mexiwi said:


> It is all on the Immigration website
> 
> Arranging a Health Examination
> My Health Declarations
> 
> You need to have an immiaccount.


Hi, mexiwi. Thanks for the information. I think the confusion comes from two parts of the info on the website (and Bay might have thought the same as me):

1) "_Health process steps for visa applicants
If you have already lodged a visa application, you should follow the steps below when completing your health examinations electronically.

You lodge your visa application:

We determine whether health examinations are required
We provide you a HAP ID and request that you undergo health examinations_"

As I haven't been assigned a CO or received any email regarding health checks yet, I was waiting for the HAP ID and request to undergo the examination

Also,

2) "_When to arrange your health examinations

- I have already lodged my Australian visa application

You will be advised by email or by your case officer what health examinations you need to do (if any). You will then be requested to complete these examinations within a certain time period. Please wait until your visa case officer contacts you, do not use the My Health Declarations service if you have already lodged a visa application. It will delay processing of your visa application.

Note: To minimise processing delays, you should complete your required health examinations as soon as possible after your case officer has advised you to do so._"

So again, the website suggests we're supposed to wait, but it seems you can go ahead and get your health checks squared away anyway from what we hear here.

If I'm being completely obtuse, I apologize. It's just seems very contradictory worded like that.


----------



## Dinkum

*Getting a HAP number*

I am very interested in this too.

Having lodged a paper application, we do not have an 'ímmiaccount' and cannot open one.

The medical lodged with our application will expire in July. How do we get a HAP number to update the medical before it expires? Any ideas would be welcome.

(We are updating both police clearances too, but this part is relatively easy as no HAP number is needed.)



mexiwi said:


> It is all on the Immigration website
> 
> Arranging a Health Examination
> My Health Declarations
> 
> You need to have an immiaccount.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Dinkum - in your case, you only need to re-do medical checks or police checks if they request you to. The CO does have the power to extend their validity by up to six months, and they sometimes do that. I would really wait to see if they ask you for them again before you spend that money again.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I just typed out a whole huge response to H. Protagonist and Bay and lost it. *Headdesk.*

Anyway, what it amounts to is - I don't know much about the new system myself. I'm not sure if you can use it for offshore applications in every country or not. I think it's *primarily* intended for offshore applications? And if you're going to "frontload" your medicals with your application the idea is generally to have them done and submit them WITH your application anyway. I think at this point you are both better off just waiting for them to be requested and get a HAP ID from your CO. I've seen people here who tried to use the new system after they applied complaining about having issues with their CO being able to see their medical results because the CO issued them a HAP ID and they had already self-generated one from the system. 

But again - this new system is not something I know much about!

Previously, if people in the US wanted to "frontload" their medicals (i.e., submit them at the same time as their applications in the hopes of speeding up processing), they had to find a panel doctor who submitted results via paper rather than electronically through the eHealth system. Those who submit electronically had to have a HAP ID in order to submit. There are very few docs not using the electronic system these days - at least, there weren't any in my area last June.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

H.Protagonist said:


> Hi, mexiwi. Thanks for the information. I think the confusion comes from two parts of the info on the website (and Bay might have thought the same as me):


Confusion from the Immigration website - who'd of thunk it.

Immigration asked my fiancee to do a survey on the online application process, I filled it out and gave them a spray on the contradictory, out of date and sometimes plain wrong information on the website.


----------



## H.Protagonist

CollegeGirl said:


> I just typed out a whole huge response to H. Protagonist and Bay and lost it. *Headdesk.*
> 
> Anyway, what it amounts to is - I don't know much about the new system myself. I'm not sure if you can use it for offshore applications in every country or not. I think it's *primarily* intended for offshore applications? And if you're going to "frontload" your medicals with your application the idea is generally to have them done and submit them WITH your application anyway. I think at this point you are both better off just waiting for them to be requested and get a HAP ID from your CO. I've seen people here who tried to use the new system after they applied complaining about having issues with their CO being able to see their medical results because the CO issued them a HAP ID and they had already self-generated one from the system.
> 
> But again - this new system is not something I know much about!
> 
> Previously, if people in the US wanted to "frontload" their medicals (i.e., submit them at the same time as their applications in the hopes of speeding up processing), they had to find a panel doctor who submitted results via paper rather than electronically through the eHealth system. Those who submit electronically had to have a HAP ID in order to submit. There are very few docs not using the electronic system these days - at least, there weren't any in my area last June.


Awww... I hate it when that happens. Thanks for the second go! I know it's a pain. 

For the HAP ID stuff, previously when I uploaded documents in the evidence section, I don't recall having a link for the health stuff except for one that said more information would be forthcoming. After mexiwi's post I went back into my Immi account (as it's been a few days since I finished all my evidence) and clicked on it, and it was updated to say I could do the mini declaration that once submitted would give me my HAP ID information (which I have since printed out). However, I have not had any emails or such from a CO or Immi saying to undertake them. It does say on the form that all three are required, so that suggests I will have to regardless of a CO's nudge or not, but as you can see from the website's own info section, you're sort of told to wait. 

It's likely that it's fine to get them done (as surely they can't fault you when the paper says they are required), but given the emphasis on the site to wait for your CO I was hoping to hear what other online applicants had done. At least I have the HAP ID now (thanks again, mexiwi).

And if anyone had experience with the sealed police checks I mentioned before, I would love to hear about that as well.



mexiwi said:


> Confusion from the Immigration website - who'd of thunk it.
> 
> Immigration asked my fiancee to do a survey on the online application process, I filled it out and gave them a spray on the contradictory, out of date and sometimes plain wrong information on the website.


So Immigration DID request your fiance to do so. I haven't had such a request yet... I guess wait, then?

And, yes. The site seems designed to cause maximum stress.


----------



## Dinkum

*Saving some $$$ by waiting...*

Hi College Girl

As usual, you've come to our rescue. We had no idea that COs have the discretion to extend the validity of health and police checks by up to 6 months.

We'll just wait as calmly as we can for a few more months.

Thanks heaps... 



CollegeGirl said:


> Dinkum - in your case, you only need to re-do medical checks or police checks if they request you to. The CO does have the power to extend their validity by up to six months, and they sometimes do that. I would really wait to see if they ask you for them again before you spend that money again.


----------



## H.Protagonist

Dinkum said:


> Hi College Girl
> 
> As usual, you've come to our rescue. We had no idea that COs have the discretion to extend the validity of health and police checks by up to 6 months.
> 
> We'll just wait as calmly as we can for a few more months.
> 
> Thanks heaps...


Lucky!  Glad yours is sorted at least.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Dinkum said:


> Hi College Girl
> 
> As usual, you've come to our rescue. We had no idea that COs have the discretion to extend the validity of health and police checks by up to 6 months.
> 
> We'll just wait as calmly as we can for a few more months.
> 
> Thanks heaps...


I've seen them both request applicants do them again and not request it... I'm not sure what criteria they use to decide who has to redo them and who doesn't. But I think waiting to see if they request them probably makes the most sense.


----------



## Dinkum

Thanks. I agree with you. We already did the new Philippines police clearance as it was nearly 6 months old when we lodged our application. But the AFP one and the Medibank Health Assessment can wait until a CO asks.



CollegeGirl said:


> I've seen them both request applicants do them again and not request it... I'm not sure what criteria they use to decide who has to redo them and who doesn't. But I think waiting to see if they request them probably makes the most sense.


----------



## Bay56

Thanks for your effort CG. 

I've spoken to a few people offline as well, and they had their 820 approved with over a year's worth of waiting without being requested to resubmit medicals. Then again, some people have been asked to. And the immi website allows you to 'frontload' your application, but then mentions waiting for the CO's approval and HAP ID allocation. Every source I've consulted with gives you a 'yes and no' answer, it's such a mess 

But thank you for your time again.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

H.Protagonist said:


> So Immigration DID request your fiance to do so. I haven't had such a request yet... I guess wait, then?
> 
> And, yes. The site seems designed to cause maximum stress.


Yeah - I got a message from her saying she had a email from Immigration - got all excited only to find it said:

"As you have recently applied for a partner visa with the Department of Immigration and Border Protection, we are interested in receiving some feedback on our online services. "

I did it on her behalf as she is far too polite


----------



## allyw

Hi everyone, 

Just another question re: the Form 80's: on the original checklist for onshore Partner Visa 820/801, there is no mention of having to do the Form 80's, but now that i have completed the online application I notice that it is recommended to upload it? Any ideas? 

Also, in the boxes where you write about your financial commitment, nature of household etc, we had chosen to do bullet points (well, numbers) of a list of what we are attaching (using the phrases 'evidence of below points attached'), rather than essay types. Has anyone else done it like this? It is simple and straight to the point however i haven't seen anyone else do it like that! Stressing....
We also wrote exactly the same thing in the sponsor's boxes of the form which i am starting to question if it was a wise thing to do...

Any help appreciated!! x


----------



## CollegeGirl

No, that's not what those boxes are for. My understanding, at least, is that those boxes seem to replace the previous "history of our relationship" statements that both applicant and sponsor used to have to write. They don't need a table of contents of your evidence - the system will provide them with that. You need to each individually write statements to go into those boxes.


----------



## CollegeGirl

If you've already submitted your application that way and can no longer change it, I'd suggest that each of you write a statement and include information on all five topics and upload that.


----------



## allyw

CollegeGirl said:


> If you've already submitted your application that way and can no longer change it, I'd suggest that each of you write a statement and include information on all five topics and upload that.


Hi CollegeGirl, yeah unfortunately we have already submitted the application. We originally started a paper application but for various reasons switched to the online one. We have both written essay-style statements that include aspects like how and when we first met and how the relationship developed, how we are involved in each others family and social lives, how we kept in touch while apart, nature of the household and our plans and aims for the future.

I'm hoping the way we have done it isn't going to be a problem and doesn't leave us at a disadvantage!

New question... what evidence is everyone uploading on the sponsors application online, other than the obvious (copies of sponsors passport, citizenship, police report, passport photos etc), I saw people on here had mentioned they thought it seemed redundant uploading duplicate evidence, which i agree with...


----------



## allyw

CollegeGirl said:


> If you've already submitted your application that way and can no longer change it, I'd suggest that each of you write a statement and include information on all five topics and upload that.


Hi CollegeGirl, yeah unfortunately we have already submitted the application. We originally started a paper application but for various reasons switched to the online one. We have both written essay-style statements that include aspects like how and when we first met and how the relationship developed, how we are involved in each others family and social lives, how we kept in touch while apart, nature of the household and our plans and aims for the future.

I'm hoping the way we have done it isn't going to be a problem and doesn't leave us at a disadvantage!

New question... what evidence is everyone uploading on the sponsors application online, other than the obvious (copies of sponsors passport, citizenship, police report, passport photos etc), I saw people on here had mentioned they thought it seemed redundant uploading duplicate evidence, which i agree with...


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yeah, I wouldn't worry then. Sounds like you've covered what they need. 

We just uploaded the majority of our evidence in the applicant section and just put the sponsor-specific evidence in the sponsor section. Definitely don't just upload something both places... it's not necessary. They'll look at the whole of your application.


----------



## Bay56

College Girl, regarding filling in the forms online, do you recommend writing paper statements and uploading them online as attachments, or typing in the boxes provided? Previously I read somewhere that there is a character limit which is not enough to explain yourself.


----------



## CollegeGirl

It depends on how verbose you are - it's fine to do either. The character limit is 2000 characters including spaces. You can just type in the boxes, or you can write a separate statement and upload it and just put "See document titled ___." in all the boxes, or whatever you're comfortable with.


----------



## Swittsexxy22

Just curious,why does my online application status says "in progress" while my husband's status is "submitted"?

Does this means that my application was not received and not valid?

Cheers!


----------



## allyw

Swittsexxy22 said:


> Just curious,why does my online application status says "in progress" while my husband's status is "submitted"?
> 
> Does this means that my application was not received and not valid?
> 
> Cheers!


Mine is the same! Also, does your partner's application come up on your own immi account?

We made two separate accounts, my partner used my TRN number and then completed his. But there seems to be no obvious connection between the two of ours... i.e there is no mention of his application on my immi account, and no mention of my account on his (apart from the documents i uploaded on my account for him, come up on his). Is this normal? And i hope that all that makes sense...!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Swittsexxy22 said:


> Just curious,why does my online application status says "in progress" while my husband's status is "submitted"?
> 
> Does this means that my application was not received and not valid?
> 
> Cheers!


It absolutely does not mean that. That is perfectly normal. Mine says the exact same thing for both applicant and sponsor.

I read somewhere on here that "in progress" means someone at DIBP has at least glanced at it and "submitted" means no one has looked at that part of it yet. Not sure if that's accurate or not, but it makes sense to me.


----------



## Swittsexxy22

allyw said:


> Mine is the same! Also, does your partner's application come up on your own immi account?
> 
> We made two separate accounts, my partner used my TRN number and then completed his. But there seems to be no obvious connection between the two of ours... i.e there is no mention of his application on my immi account, and no mention of my account on his (apart from the documents i uploaded on my account for him, come up on his). Is this normal? And i hope that all that makes sense...!


We only made and used one account for my application and my husband's. And in that account it's showing summary like of our application with its status on each application.


----------



## Swittsexxy22

CollegeGirl said:


> It absolutely does not mean that. That is perfectly normal. Mine says the exact same thing for both applicant and sponsor.
> 
> I read somewhere on here that "in progress" means someone at DIBP has at least glanced at it and "submitted" means no one has looked at that part of it yet. Not sure if that's accurate or not, but it makes sense to me.


Thank's Collegegirl


----------



## Bay56

Another question. Apologies if I get annoying.

I understand that colour copies do not require certification, but what happens if you for example want to get a witness to hand write an 888 form and then upload it a it is written? It's a bit of a stupid question, but the form has no colour features at all...is DIBP going to know that it's an original form and an original birth cert as evidence, or do they need certification prior to attaching them to the application?

On the positive side, I applied for my AFP clearance on Monday, it was processes by Tuesday and today it was on my doorstep. Pretty quick IMO.


----------



## Mish

Bay56 said:


> Another question. Apologies if I get annoying.
> 
> I understand that colour copies do not require certification, but what happens if you for example want to get a witness to hand write an 888 form and then upload it a it is written? It's a bit of a stupid question, but the form has no colour features at all...is DIBP going to know that it's an original form and an original birth cert as evidence, or do they need certification prior to attaching them to the application?
> 
> On the positive side, I applied for my AFP clearance on Monday, it was processes by Tuesday and today it was on my doorstep. Pretty quick IMO.


I colour scanned ours to show that they are original and if the birth certificate was not colour scanned (as in they did not have access to a scanner) they then certified that and I scanned that too and I had all of them in the one pdf.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

Bay56;442586but what happens if you for example want to get a witness to hand write an 888 form and then upload it a it is written? It's a bit of a stupid question said:


> Use a blue pen
> 
> I always sign documents with blue ink, that way you can scan it no probs - black always looks photocopied.


----------



## Christie

Hi College girl, i am in the process of scanning photos, bills, proof of relationship in order to be added to my partners 457, we have the employer letter, flight details, a copy of my partners initial visa application, do these need to be certified, if so by who? I am applying from Ireland...Many thanks for advice..


----------



## Relic.Sinner

*Applicant submission error*

I am trying to submit the offshore applicant partner visa application online but keep getting an error to close the window and try again even though it states it is ok to submit in the comments section. I've tried to save every page but is still getting the same error. Has anyone encounter similar issue ? It does not even load the payment request page on the demo instructions.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bay56

Love it how we all come up with questions and instead of directing them at the wider audience, we all shoot straight for CollegeGirl. 

CG, thanks for all your help. I hope one day immigration award you with a special community contribution award


----------



## Relic.Sinner

Tried again this morning but it is giving a new error "business partner 1003085651 does not exist error". Anyone is facing the same error ?


Relic.Sinner said:


> I am trying to submit the offshore applicant partner visa application online but keep getting an error to close the window and try again even though it states it is ok to submit in the comments section. I've tried to save every page but is still getting the same error. Has anyone encounter similar issue ? It does not even load the payment request page on the demo instructions.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mietsie

Hi Guys

I'm planning to submit my 820 beginning of July when I'm back in Australia on a visitor's visa. Just two quick questions:
1. Do I have to have all our documents certified and then do I upload the certified copies, or can I just scan the originals?
2. What do we do regarding the passport photo's? Do we also get them taken, scan them and upload?

Thanks for your help.
Regards
Mietsie


----------



## flippant

Mietsie said:


> 1. Do I have to have all our documents certified and then do I upload the certified copies, or can I just scan the originals?
> 2. What do we do regarding the passport photo's? Do we also get them taken, scan them and upload?


I can only tell you what I've done.

1. I scanned the originals. The common consensus here is that as long as the scans are full colour scans of the original document, no certification is needed except where explicitly stated.

2. I had mine done at the post office, typed my name on the back of one and scanned both sides. It's silly, but I'm not about to take any chances. 4 photos cost $16.


----------



## Mietsie

flippant said:


> I can only tell you what I've done.
> 
> 1. I scanned the originals. The common consensus here is that as long as the scans are full colour scans of the original document, no certification is needed except where explicitly stated.
> 
> 2. I had mine done at the post office, typed my name on the back of one and scanned both sides. It's silly, but I'm not about to take any chances. 4 photos cost $16.


Thanks flippant, I appreciate your reply.
Have you had any feedback from your CO?

Regards
Mietsie


----------



## flippant

No, I only lodged my application about three weeks ago. I had my medical today, but am still waiting for military discharge papers and one police check.


----------



## Bay56

flippant said:


> I can only tell you what I've done.
> 
> 1. I scanned the originals. The common consensus here is that as long as the scans are full colour scans of the original document, no certification is needed except where explicitly stated.
> 
> 2. I had mine done at the post office, typed my name on the back of one and scanned both sides. It's silly, but I'm not about to take any chances. 4 photos cost $16.


Hi flippant, can you please tell me which documents explicitly ask for certification and that is the only way that it should be done via online submission? I was under the impression that even the documents that you would submit as originals - i.e. Police checks, can be colour scanned and uploaded with no certification.


----------



## starlight

Bay56 said:


> Hi flippant, can you please tell me which documents explicitly ask for certification and that is the only way that it should be done via online submission? I was under the impression that even the documents that you would submit as originals - i.e. Police checks, can be colour scanned and uploaded with no certification.


I only got my birth certificate certified (because it's a translation) and the Form 888s of course. Everything else I uploaded were coloured original scans.


----------



## superexcited

I just woke up from a lazy Aussie afternoon nap (because I don't have a job yet  ) to find out my 820 has been granted. It's so surreal, I have been reading the grant letter over and over and over again. Now, I am super superexcited. Submitted my application last Monday (05/05) and haven't even finished loading all supporting documents yet. Hubby has been quite slow in providing me some documents so everyday, there is something new to add to my application. My target was to have everything submitted this Friday. I hadn't even uploaded anything in the "nature of household section" because I was waiting for the hubby to give me a copy of his bank statement showing that he pays for most of our purchases. I was going to add that to scanned copies of my own bank statement as well as rental receipts. Wow. I am so so so happy. Getting my visa granted in just about one week and 2 days? Unbelievable! My FBI report from PMV application expired last week and I think my medicals would have expired this week or so. Just to point out as well, my police clearance from my country of birth (and where I lived most of my life before the US) was only valid for 3 months. So, it expired last year August even before my PMV was granted. 

I was thinking earlier today when I will be given a CO and even getting mad at hubby for wasting time. Now, he's gonna have a good laugh at me when he returns from work. lol. 

Now, off to intensify my job search.

Thank you everyone for all your posts. Though I am a passive participant here, I read your posts EVERYDAY and they are mostly helpful. I wish you all the best.


----------



## Mish

superexcited said:


> I just woke up from a lazy Aussie afternoon nap (because I don't have a job yet  ) to find out my 820 has been granted. It's so surreal, I have been reading the grant letter over and over and over again. Now, I am super superexcited. Submitted my application last Monday (05/05) and haven't even finished loading all supporting documents yet. Hubby has been quite slow in providing me some documents so everyday, there is something new to add to my application. My target was to have everything submitted this Friday. I hadn't even uploaded anything in the "nature of household section" because I was waiting for the hubby to give me a copy of his bank statement showing that he pays for most of our purchases. I was going to add that to scanned copies of my own bank statement as well as rental receipts. Wow. I am so so so happy. Getting my visa granted in just about one week and 2 days? Unbelievable! My FBI report from PMV application expired last week and I think my medicals would have expired this week or so. Just to point out as well, my police clearance from my country of birth (and where I lived most of my life before the US) was only valid for 3 months. So, it expired last year August even before my PMV was granted.
> 
> I was thinking earlier today when I will be given a CO and even getting mad at hubby for wasting time. Now, he's gonna have a good laugh at me when he returns from work. lol.
> 
> Now, off to intensify my job search.
> 
> Thank you everyone for all your posts. Though I am a passive participant here, I read your posts EVERYDAY and they are mostly helpful. I wish you all the best.


Congrats! Just curious to which office it was processed at? I know that CG and chicken's hubby are waiting on theirs atm.


----------



## superexcited

Mish said:


> Congrats! Just curious to which office it was processed at? I know that CG and chicken's hubby are waiting on theirs atm.


Western Australia.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Ah, I think WA is a little less busy than Sydney, so that could explain why chicken and I are still waiting. CONGRATS, superexcited! That's so great! Gives me hope mine will be soon.


----------



## Mish

CollegeGirl said:


> Ah, I think WA is a little less busy than Sydney, so that could explain why chicken and I are still waiting. CONGRATS, superexcited! That's so great! Gives me hope mine will be soon.


Chicken applied in Brisbane ... maybe Brisbane is busy too


----------



## jnix

Does it matter if I have the security checks (US) done before the application is initiated? I'm submitting them now, but won't begin my partner visa application until August of this year. Thanks.


----------



## superexcited

jnix said:


> Does it matter if I have the security checks (US) done before the application is initiated? I'm submitting them now, but won't begin my partner visa application until August of this year. Thanks.


You can initiate the FBI check process before you begin your application as the FBI processing time may be long. I have heard of cases where people waited 2 months but mine took 5 weeks last year. However bear in mind that the FBI report is valid for one year and your partner visa processing time may take more than one year (hopefully not!!!) - depending on whether you are from a high/low risk country, applying onshore/offshore, applying from PMV/applying direct.

When applying for partner visa from PMV, police checks may/may not not be required.


----------



## jnix

superexcited said:


> You can initiate the FBI check process before you begin your application as the FBI processing time may be long. I have heard of cases where people waited 2 months but mine took 5 weeks last year. However bear in mind that the FBI report is valid for one year and your partner visa processing time may take more than one year (hopefully not!!!) - depending on whether you are from a high/low risk country, applying onshore/offshore, applying from PMV/applying direct.
> 
> When applying for partner visa from PMV, police checks may/may not not be required.


Thanks. I did not realize that the security check has to remain valid during the entire processing time. The FBI's site says processing is currently taking about a month. From what I understand processing for Low Risk Offshore Partner (we've been married almost 3 years if that matters) is ~9 months. So I should maybe wait a month to apply for the security check.


----------



## superexcited

jnix said:


> Thanks. I did not realize that the security check has to remain valid during the entire processing time. The FBI's site says processing is currently taking about a month. From what I understand processing for Low Risk Offshore Partner (we've been married almost 3 years if that matters) is ~9 months. So I should maybe wait a month to apply for the security check.


No I don't think they will make you redo a security check during your visa processing particularly if your report was only a few months active when you submitted your application (I stand to be corrected). It's just advisable not to get your police clearance so early such that it's almost or already expired by the time you submit your application. I think you can should either go ahead with the process now or wait until June. I didn't front load my clearance/medicals so others may have better suggestions.


----------



## CollegeGirl

They can and do make people redo police or medical checks if they expire. They do have the ability to extend the validity of them, but they don't always do that, especially if it was the applicant who applied way too early. I wouldn't do it this soon, IMO. Applying decision-ready doesn't seem to be making a whole lot of difference these days in partner visas through DC anyway.


----------



## indianchunky

semps said:


> Does the sponsor have to log in to Immi account separately ?


Hey Guys,
Found this question in one of the earlier pages. Is that so? I (the applicant) have only logged in under my name so far and filling in all details. My wife (sponsor) showed up on page 10 or so and I entered all her details. Does she really need another account?

Also wondering about the checklist. Once I have submitted my application, will I get a checklist, which differs from the one for paper applications, stating which things I still need to attach? For example I read that the character assessment has to be filled out on paper and uploaded.

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## CollegeGirl

No, you do not need a separate account. Yes, you will get a checklist of documents to upload after you submit your application.


----------



## superexcited

indianchunky said:


> Hey Guys,
> Found this question in one of the earlier pages. Is that so? I (the applicant) have only logged in under my name so far and filling in all details. My wife (sponsor) showed up on page 10 or so and I entered all her details. Does she really need another account?
> 
> Also wondering about the checklist. Once I have submitted my application, will I get a checklist, which differs from the one for paper applications, stating which things I still need to attach? For example I read that the character assessment has to be filled out on paper and uploaded.
> 
> Thanks for your advice!


Yes. You need to fill in your sponsor's details on the page that requires her information in your section. The way I did mine was, after filling all information, I submitted my application and paid the fee. Thereafter, my husband (sponsor) went back to the original 'apply now' page and clicked the "start sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia" link and then was required to enter my transaction ID.

Go here for more information: Partner visa online applications

It says: "...You will need to ensure that the 47SP form- Application for migration to Australia by a partner is submitted online before your sponsor can submit their 40SP form - Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia. The sponsor will need your Transaction Reference Number in order to complete their sponsorship form..."

Your sponsor will also need to answer a couple of questions very similar to what the applicant has already filled in (so it appears very repetitive). I will advise you save your own application after you submit so your sponsor can refer to your answers and ensure you are on same page with your responses. Both accounts are linked together. Whenever you log in, you will find both yours and your sponsor's form.

For uploading documents, there is a list of recommended evidence to be uploaded, and to the top right hand corner, there is an "attach document" tab where you can attach other documents not on the recommended list. In the sponsor's section, I only uploaded his key documents (about 5) eg. passport page, birth cert, driver's license, evidence of employment, (I can't remember the last one). Every other document was uploaded in my section.

Hope this helps.


----------



## superexcited

Just so you don't get confused, my response does not contradict collegegirl's. Technically, you don't need a second account for your sponsor. It is the two forms (or application) linked together under one account. Makes sense?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Exactly. Well put, superexcited.


----------



## indianchunky

superexcited said:


> Just so you don't get confused, my response does not contradict collegegirl's. Technically, you don't need a second account for your sponsor. It is the two forms (or application) linked together under one account. Makes sense?


Thanks superexcited and collegegirl. I was actually confused at the beginning  But it now makes perfect sense. Think It's a good idea to print everything before submitting to check and then have a copy of what you wrote.

Going through the online part bit for bit. Just applied for AFP check and health check, two biggies out of the way. Evidence is basically desk research and a looooot of scanning and organizing.

Ah one more question. That evidence part where you have the 2000 characters (not words as college girl told me ;-). Should we put that story into a stat dec as well and scan in? Generally what do you think, stat dec for history or evidence any advantage?


----------



## superexcited

It's really up to you and your preferences. I only filled in our "love story" (ha ha) in each of the five sections. I didn't use up the 2000 characters in each section; because I was applying from PMV to 820, I only focused on things that have happened post wedding. And in the final section where it asks about how our relationship has evolved, I gave a brief summary of the (LONG) story I had provided during my PMV application. 


Two popular options I have seen here include:
- Put the story in a stat declaration format, get it certified and attach. On the form, where you are required to write your story in the various sections, write "refer to stat declaration attached"
- Write the story in a regular format (like an essay), sign and attach. No need to get it certified. And do the same "refer to ...."


If applying directly to 820, make sure you are as detailed as possible. Personally, I tonned it down this time around because I felt I had provided immi with more than enough evidence during PMV application. 

Furthermore, try to back up the details of your story with sufficient evidence. Read your story to yourself and ask.."what may seem questionable and how can I prove its authenticity to the case officer?"


----------



## Ninja69

Good Day!

I am starting to gather the requirements when I file my Partner Visa 820 onshore sometime in September 2014. I am a resident in Japan for the last 8 years 2006 up to the present.Where will I get police clearance? From Japan? I was born in the Philippines. what about health check? I am applying onshore and I arrived here in December went back to Philippines in March then back April 1st then leaving on June 16 for Indonesia then back in Melbourne after 10 days.

By the time I apply my application I have been living here for 9 months considering I will file the application in September. One year relationship in August 2014 so just right timing after one year of being in a defacto relationship with my partner. 

Thank you in advance
Waiting for your reply.
Ninja 69


----------



## Aldamro7

I was wondering what the online payment process looks like. Is there an option for multiple forms or payment or?


----------



## highvoltage

My partner is from the US. We completed an offshore application back in early February and submitted online. Haven't heard a thing, no CO, etc. The wait is awful!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hang in there, high voltage. Someone from the US just got approved after 4.5 months recently. That was really unusual though - most of us waited 8-10 months.


----------



## BennyJayKay

Hello there. Just registered and I have a quick question.

I'm on a WHV 462 from America and it will expire next month. However, I am in the process of a Partner Visa and we are finalizing the documents and will be submitting within the next week or so. Is that enough time and after hitting the "pay now" button, will I be automatically be put on a bridging visa so I won't have to return home and I can continue working here?

Thanks

(Sorry if this is the incorrect way to ask a question)


----------



## GBP

BennyJayKay said:


> Hello there. Just registered and I have a quick question.
> 
> I'm on a WHV 462 from America and it will expire next month. However, I am in the process of a Partner Visa and we are finalizing the documents and will be submitting within the next week or so. Is that enough time and after hitting the "pay now" button, will I be automatically be put on a bridging visa so I won't have to return home and I can continue working here?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> (Sorry if this is the incorrect way to ask a question)


You will be granted BV A right after you submit your application, but it won't comes into effect until your WHV expired. So, you still need to stick to whatever visa conditions until your WHV expired.

BV A from partner visa comes with full work rights.


----------



## BennyJayKay

GBP said:


> You will be granted BV A right after you submit your application, but it won't comes into effect until your WHV expired. So, you still need to stick to whatever visa conditions until your WHV expired.
> 
> BV A from partner visa comes with full work rights.


Oh my gosh. Thank you so much for the quick reply and I feel less stressed! Thanks again!


----------



## Bay56

Hi guys, we have printed some bank statements through Internet banking but they all came out in black and white. Would this be fine or do we need coloured ones?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Black and white bank statements are fine.


----------



## Mish

Bay56 said:


> Hi guys, we have printed some bank statements through Internet banking but they all came out in black and white. Would this be fine or do we need coloured ones?


If you are applying online you can just save them as a pdf instead of printing them.


----------



## kdc

Hi i was wondering if anyone could help me with the form 80, i filled it all out by hand and then scanned it to upload and because its 20 pages long it exceeds the limit for uploading did anyone do this differently or know a way to make it smaller? also i noticed a thread was made about the new form 80 does this mean i will have to redo my form and fill out the new one??


----------



## CollegeGirl

KDC - which version of the Form 80 are you using? The most recent one has "80 (Design date 04/14) - Page 1" in the lower right corner. If the Design date is correct, you've filled out the correct version. If it's not correct, yes, you need to fill out the more recent version I'm afraid. 

You can use compress.smallpdf.com to make it a smaller size so you can upload it (it's free). I used this myself with my application documents.


----------



## kdc

thanks collegegirl, yep i did the old one i should have uploaded it way earlier when it was ready, ah well i'll fill the new one out now, do you know if its possible to fill out online or do we need to print it and upload it again??


----------



## CollegeGirl

You can't fill it out "online," but you can open the form in your browser, type directly into it, and then either save it as a PDF (if your browser will allow you to - depends on the browser and software you have on your computer) or print it out and then scan/upload it. I would highly, highly suggest hitting "print" first even if you see a "Save as PDF" option. In my experience, if you don't have Adobe Acrobat (not just Acrobat reader, but the full acrobat) sometimes it won't actually save a filled-out form when you save it - turns out to just be a blank form. So print first before you do anything else in case you have the same experience!


----------



## BennyJayKay

CollegeGirl said:


> You can't fill it out "online," but you can open the form in your browser, type directly into it, and then either save it as a PDF (if your browser will allow you to - depends on the browser and software you have on your computer) or print it out and then scan/upload it. I would highly, highly suggest hitting "print" first even if you see a "Save as PDF" option. In my experience, if you don't have Adobe Acrobat (not just Acrobat reader, but the full acrobat) sometimes it won't actually save a filled-out form when you save it - turns out to just be a blank form. So print first before you do anything else in case you have the same experience!


I had the same issue by not having Adobe Acrobat. I had a workaround with a program called "PDF-Viewer" where you could open up said PDF and fill it out with the save option enabled.

I can't post a link because I'm a new member but feel free to google "PDF Xchange Viewer". Should be the first link.

That is the program I use. It helps a lot! And it's free!


----------



## MissPhilippines62

Hello to all. My Sponsor will want to pay me PMV fee in Australia while I will be applying here in the Philippines. Can he do the payment even if I have not yet submitted my ONLINE Application? I am still in the process of filling up the online application and don't want to submit the application till I am sure of all the details I have encoded. Will there be no technicalities when paying ahead before submitting the Online application? Thanks for every ones input on their thoughts here.


----------



## Bay56

Mish said:


> If you are applying online you can just save them as a pdf instead of printing them.


I thought about that of course, but I just wanted to print them out, highlight the important transactions with different colours for different types (e.g. rent transfers, bill transfers, personal stuff) and scan them together with a letter explaining what each section represents. Probably I'm overdoing it, but it's only once I'm planning on spending 5k.

I also like to think that my CO will be just a human who could end up having a shi**y day, and anything we can do to make our application smoother would do...I just hope it works in our favour! Thanks for the answers though.


----------



## superexcited

Bay56 said:


> I thought about that of course, but I just wanted to print them out, highlight the important transactions with different colours for different types (e.g. rent transfers, bill transfers, personal stuff) and scan them together with a letter explaining what each section represents. Probably I'm overdoing it, but it's only once I'm planning on spending 5k.
> 
> I also like to think that my CO will be just a human who could end up having a shi**y day, and anything we can do to make our application smoother would do...I just hope it works in our favour! Thanks for the answers though.


You could still do all of these in pdf i.e. highlighting, cover letter etc. That is what I did. I had all my docs in pdf format, highlighted (with different colors, shapes etc) the important info, attached a cover letter and was good to go. You will need to have a pdf file creator/merger though. I use acrobat 8 professional.

For eg, I had one long document containing info on nature of household. The first page was a cover letter with bullet points of document included and information highlighted. In this one document, I merged bills, receipts, some pages of bank statements showing payment for household stuffs, rent, lease agreement, etc.

In my opinion, this is almost the same as when we submitted paper applications and you had to put together similar documents.


----------



## Sate

*Help*

Hi Guys,

I've read through this whole thread and others for some answers and advice. A quick run through of our situation is this;

I arrived here in June 2013 after meeting my partner online in 2012. My initial visit was for 2 weeks. I flew back home and booked my flights back straight away and came back on the 7th July 2013 were we have lived together since. I was originally on a 3 month visitor visa but got extended to 12 months on grounds of wanting to apply for de facto when my visitor visa expires. I am 36 and therefore could not get a WHV and in honesty I was a beginner in visa applications. I've seen how much evidence people have on here and it scares the cr** outta me. I have a couple of questions open to everyone's interpretation and all input is greatly welcomed.

1. My partner and I are both still officially married to our previous partners. I left my ex in feb 2012 and my current partner left hers in sept 2012. I don't have any proof of separation at this point other than emails from myself and my lawyer. My partner has a court stamped agreement regarding her son with ex which I suspect is pretty good evidence of separation.

2. As I could not work on my current visa, most of our bills etc come out from my partners bank and she is the sole earner in our relationship. In my opinion this is what we do as partners. We cannot always both be working and that's just life. However in visa terms I'm guessing this means nothing. I did pay for both trips as did I bring a few thousand dollars on arrival and have had some support from my parents over the year but I feel compared to others that our "financial" evidence may be a little light. We have strengths in other areas like 888 stat decs (we have a lot) but as with us all its quite worrying. We know we are a couple our families and friends see it but proving to a person behind a desk is daunting.

3. Would it make any difference if we submit and pay now (one week prior to 12 months) or is it better to wait for the week. I ask this because if granted a BVA then I can work and we can gather more evidence for bills etc etc


----------



## chicken999

Just wanted to let u all know we got our 820 partner (from p,v300) today. Took about 40 days. Lodged online. Processed in Brisbane. Super friendly co rang me this morning asking for copy kobo's passport. She said I might have uploaded it but she couldn't find it. I apologised for the huge volume we uploaded (prob 120) and she said oh no don't apologise cause I'm a firm believer in too much evidence rather than. Not enough. I agree but nice to hear it from our co. Couple hours later grant notice arrived then 15 mins later she rang to tell me in person and say congrats and was I going to celebrate tonight lol could not gave been more lovely


----------



## Mish

Congrats again! Happy celebrating tonight . You lodged after you got the marriage certificate right? Also did you put yourself as authorised contact?


----------



## CollegeGirl

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY D! OMG, that's the best news!!!!! So happy for you!!!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Sate said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've read through this whole thread and others for some answers and advice. A quick run through of our situation is this;
> 
> I arrived here in June 2013 after meeting my partner online in 2012. My initial visit was for 2 weeks. I flew back home and booked my flights back straight away and came back on the 7th July 2013 were we have lived together since. I was originally on a 3 month visitor visa but got extended to 12 months on grounds of wanting to apply for de facto when my visitor visa expires. I am 36 and therefore could not get a WHV and in honesty I was a beginner in visa applications. I've seen how much evidence people have on here and it scares the cr** outta me. I have a couple of questions open to everyone's interpretation and all input is greatly welcomed.
> 
> 1. My partner and I are both still officially married to our previous partners. I left my ex in feb 2012 and my current partner left hers in sept 2012. I don't have any proof of separation at this point other than emails from myself and my lawyer. My partner has a court stamped agreement regarding her son with ex which I suspect is pretty good evidence of separation.
> 
> 2. As I could not work on my current visa, most of our bills etc come out from my partners bank and she is the sole earner in our relationship. In my opinion this is what we do as partners. We cannot always both be working and that's just life. However in visa terms I'm guessing this means nothing. I did pay for both trips as did I bring a few thousand dollars on arrival and have had some support from my parents over the year but I feel compared to others that our "financial" evidence may be a little light. We have strengths in other areas like 888 stat decs (we have a lot) but as with us all its quite worrying. We know we are a couple our families and friends see it but proving to a person behind a desk is daunting.
> 
> 3. Would it make any difference if we submit and pay now (one week prior to 12 months) or is it better to wait for the week. I ask this because if granted a BVA then I can work and we can gather more evidence for bills etc etc


It doesn't matter that you're the sole earner as long as you can show that that money is shared. I would definitely wait to apply until after you've hit 12 months proper. However, I'm a little concerned with both of you being married and what sounds like light evidence of separation - if I were you, I'd do at least a consult with a migration agent before you apply. You don't want to be throwing your application fee away.


----------



## Sate

Thank you for your reply College Girl. It all just seems like so much. Who knows what the CO thinks at any given time. Decisions decisions. I'm hoping my lawyer from back home can at least fax me a letter that she can confirm separation. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Sate

Just seen this on another thread and gives me hope. &#55357;&#56397;


"Applying as a defacto spouse is not affected by the fact that one or even both of the parties are currently married, so long as the couple are genuinelly living together. 

Cheers

Christpher McGrath
Migration Lawyer


----------



## chicken999

Yes we waited til we had marriage certificate. We didn't lodge form 80 or new police reports


----------



## zn7726

I'm trying to lodge my 820 visa application online but I am stuck on page 4 "Critical data confirmation" page due to an error saying I'm "not able to complete the application for this visa ..." and 5 reasons are given. However, I can pass page 4 without above error if I went back to page 2 and changed my answers to the following:

Is the applicant currently outside Australia? = Yes
Current location = Australia
Legal status = Visitor

Originally my answer to question 1 "Is the applicant currently outside Australia?" was "No" because I'm now in Australia (I came to Australia on a subclass 600 visa without 8503 condition).

Did anyone came across same issue?

Thanks


----------



## Mish

zn7726 said:


> I'm trying to lodge my 820 visa application online but I am stuck on page 4 "Critical data confirmation" page due to an error saying I'm "not able to complete the application for this visa ..." and 5 reasons are given. However, I can pass page 4 without above error if I went back to page 2 and changed my answers to the following:
> 
> Is the applicant currently outside Australia? = Yes
> Current location = Australia
> Legal status = Visitor
> 
> Originally my answer to question 1 "Is the applicant currently outside Australia?" was "No" because I'm now in Australia (I came to Australia on a subclass 600 visa without 8503 condition).
> 
> Did anyone came across same issue?
> 
> Thanks


Check the medicals question usually that is the problem. Also you should say you are in Australia.


----------



## zn7726

Mish said:


> Check the medicals question usually that is the problem. Also you should say you are in Australia.


Hi Mish, thanks for your reply. I have not done medical check in the past 12 month so I chose No for that question (I would be asked to provide details about my medical check if I chose Yes). Is that a problem?

And yes, I understand that I'll have to chose No for the question "If you are outside of Australia currently" because otherwise it'll be an offshore 309 visa application.

Regards,


----------



## Mish

zn7726 said:


> Hi Mish, thanks for your reply. I have not done medical check in the past 12 month so I chose No for that question (I would be asked to provide details about my medical check if I chose Yes). Is that a problem?
> 
> And yes, I understand that I'll have to chose No for the question "If you are outside of Australia currently" because otherwise it'll be an offshore 309 visa application.
> 
> Regards,


Ring DIBP and ask them. If it isn't the medicals then it is something it do with the visa. Otherwise they may tell you to lodge via paper


----------



## zn7726

Mish said:


> Ring DIBP and ask them. If it isn't the medicals then it is something it do with the visa. Otherwise they may tell you to lodge via paper


Thanks Mish. I'm printing the application form now


----------



## CollegeGirl

I wonder if it's a requirement to do the medicals before you lodge online now. Every applicant that says "no" to the medicals question gets that error message, it seems.


----------



## sueann16

Hello, 

I've lodged my application for partner marriage visa online and I was uploading the documents as required but after uploading the documents, the field for uploading has disappeared. is there a limit to the number of documents to be uploaded? I've yet to complete uploading some of the crucial documents such as our wills and correspondences. Where can I upload these since the usual fields i upload this are no longer present. 

Any advice much appreciated!

Regards, 
sue ann


----------



## CollegeGirl

No, there's no limit. There's a button in the upper right of the application - it says "Attach Document" or "Add Document" or something along those lines. You can click that to keep uploading documents. Let me know if you don't see it and I'll log into the application myself to tell you exactly what it's called.


----------



## sueann16

Thanks loads..i see the button. I'll use that to attach my remaining documents. But i found it strange that the usual fields that I used just disappeared..strange. Thanks for the help!


----------



## aryajaide

Hi All, just a quick question on 820. 
We recently got married (a month ago) through PMV300 and in the process of applying for 820. 
Can I "re-use" the 47SP and 40SP that we had completed for PMV300 application? 
Or do we need to fill out a new form? We will be applying online.


----------



## Mish

aryajaide said:


> Hi All, just a quick question on 820.
> We recently got married (a month ago) through PMV300 and in the process of applying for 820.
> Can I "re-use" the 47SP and 40SP that we had completed for PMV300 application?
> Or do we need to fill out a new form? We will be applying online.


You don't need to fill these forms for online. It is all online based so you will need to answer all the questions online.

Also FYI if you were applying paper you will also most likely need to use new forms as they have probably been updated since you applied for your pmv.


----------



## aryajaide

Mish said:


> You don't need to fill these forms for online. It is all online based so you will need to answer all the questions online.
> 
> Also FYI if you were applying paper you will also most likely need to use new forms as they have probably been updated since you applied for your pmv.


Thank you, Mish. 
So, whatever (answers) from our previous 47SP & 40SP, I can just copy that for the online form?? Nothing has changed from since we had applied for PMV except that we got married last month. We are living together ATM. 
I just want to clear this first hurdle it's quite daunting. I know that I need to fill out these said forms first before I could get to the next one.


----------



## Mish

aryajaide said:


> Thank you, Mish.
> So, whatever (answers) from our previous 47SP & 40SP, I can just copy that for the online form?? Nothing has changed from since we had applied for PMV except that we got married last month. We are living together ATM.
> I just want to clear this first hurdle it's quite daunting. I know that I need to fill out these said forms first before I could get to the next one.


Yep all fine since nothing has changed.


----------



## Scotty P

Hi guys,

Apologies if this question has already been asked as this is quite a large thread i have a few questions actually. Point 8 states *Fact: You will receive your acknowledgement letter and bridging visa letter via email once you hit the 'Pay Now' button. Your receipt will also be generated.*

Is this issued the moment you pay or dose the entire application have to be completed before the BV is issued?

Also when setting up the online account dose it matter what name the account is in Sponsor or applicant?

Once you start the online process is there some sort of dead line to have the information uploaded by or can it be done at your leisure? Dose the application only get looked at once all the information is uploaded? Just wanting to know as we are going on our honeymoon in a few weeks time and are wanting to start the process now but don't want to be caught with any deadlines while we are away on holiday overseas (Mauritius where my wife is from)


----------



## CollegeGirl

Scotty P said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Apologies if this question has already been asked as this is quite a large thread i have a few questions actually. Point 8 states *Fact: You will receive your acknowledgement letter and bridging visa letter via email once you hit the 'Pay Now' button. Your receipt will also be generated.*
> 
> Is this issued the moment you pay or dose the entire application have to be completed before the BV is issued?
> 
> Also when setting up the online account dose it matter what name the account is in Sponsor or applicant?
> 
> Once you start the online process is there some sort of dead line to have the information uploaded by or can it be done at your leisure? Dose the application only get looked at once all the information is uploaded? Just wanting to know as we are going on our honeymoon in a few weeks time and are wanting to start the process now but don't want to be caught with any deadlines while we are away on holiday overseas (Mauritius where my wife is from)


You immediately get an acknowledgment emailed to you. Many people get the Bridging Visa immediately via email as well (I did), but others get it emailed to them the next day. Either way, it happens very quickly.

Doesn't matter whether sponsor or applicant sets up the account. You'll do a "new application" and complete the applicant's application, then once you submit that and get the TRN, you'll do another "new application" and complete the sponsor's. We uploaded the sponsor's ID documents to the sponsor's application (things like passport, evidence of previous divorce, etc.) but the bulk of our evidence we uploaded to the applicant's application.

I would get your documents together before you do the application so you can upload them pretty much right away. You don't want to wait too long - It's my understanding that they have someone check it over pretty quickly after you submit it to make sure you've provided the bulk of what they need. In our case I uploaded all our evidence right away after submitting the applicant's application. You can add NEW evidence later if you want, but existing evidence should be done pretty quickly, IMO.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Be careful traveling, too. Depending on when her current visa expires, she may need to obtain a BVB before traveling overseas. Either way, if she's already applied for her 820 when you leave, you'll need to call Immi and get her BVA reinstated when she gets back to Australia.


----------



## Scotty P

CollegeGirl said:


> Be careful traveling, too. Depending on when her current visa expires, she may need to obtain a BVB before traveling overseas. Either way, if she's already applied for her 820 when you leave, you'll need to call Immi and get her BVA reinstated when she gets back to Australia.


Thanks CollegeGirl, looks like we will wait till we get back then, my wife is still on her student visa which expires on the 15th of September this year. Thank you for the quick reply. I'm in the prosess of finalising my evidence now.


----------



## Vivian

Hi everyone,

I am asking this on behalf of my friend:
1. She is going to apply partner visa onshore, what english requirement does she need? IELTS and what is the minimum score?
2. Other than IETLS, is there any other way thay can prove her english level? such as: she is completing a bachelor degree in australia this septermber which is taught in English.

Thanks.


----------



## Mish

Vivian said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am asking this on behalf of my friend:
> 1. She is going to apply partner visa onshore, what english requirement does she need? IELTS and what is the minimum score?
> 2. Other than IETLS, is there any other way thay can prove her english level? such as: she is completing a bachelor degree in australia this septermber which is taught in English.
> 
> Thanks.


No requirement for English. The partner visa is all about the genuineness of the relationship.


----------



## Vivian

Mish said:


> No requirement for English. The partner visa is all about the genuineness of the relationship.


But I've heard some of my friends say that the minimum IELTS score is 4.5 for each band but I'm not sure what is that for?

Could anyone clarify this for me?

Thanks.


----------



## Mish

Vivian said:


> But I've heard some of my friends say that the minimum IELTS score is 4.5 for each band but I'm not sure what is that for?
> 
> Could anyone clarify this for me?
> 
> Thanks.


Would be for a different type of visa.


----------



## alikaup

Asked this in my own log, but will put it in here as well:

_After checking the requirements for sponsor i have 3 questions and hopefully someone can answer them . First of all, my partners passport is expired, will certfied birth certificate do as evidence that she's Australian citizen (or they need passport on top of that?) Also, what evidence people have provided regards that the sponsor usually resides in Autralia? 3rd question is bit tricky as my partner is stay home mum for last 3 years, so she won't be able to show her employment for last 2 years, i assume statement from her about the case will be needed? She gets some centerlink family tax benefit payments, so might include them as a evidence?! THank you in advance _


----------



## GBP

Vivian said:


> But I've heard some of my friends say that the minimum IELTS score is 4.5 for each band but I'm not sure what is that for?
> 
> Could anyone clarify this for me?
> 
> Thanks.


That's probably a spouse for a skilled visa applicant.

You need to get the visa type correct. A partner visa is a based on the genuineness of the relationship, English is not relevant.


----------



## Scotty P

Hi All just a few more questions about the online prosess. When uploading files can you upload folders with multiple files in them or only individual files? 

Also when uploading the stat decs from family and friends (888 form), dose their ID need to be certified as it is being uploded? i know for paperbased it does however not to sure how the online version is like. If im uploading the stat decs i would i just scan the completed form and ID? if the ID needs to be certified that means i will be making a copy of a copy if you know what i mean?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Unless your friends are actually willing to hand you their passport so you can scan it in colour and upload it, yes, you would need a certified copy to scan. 

You upload files individually, not folders.


----------



## Scotty P

CollegeGirl said:


> Unless your friends are actually willing to hand you their passport so you can scan it in colour and upload it, yes, you would need a certified copy to scan.
> 
> You upload files individually, not folders.


Thanks CollegeGirl, what if they send me a color scanned copy via email? Also are there any file size limits? ( x amount of mb per file) i've scanned a lot of relating evidence to one single PDF file so i don't have to upload a whole bunch of individual files,


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yes, that should (as far as I know) work - getting them to scan it and send it to you. File size limit is 5MB per file.


----------



## Scotty P

CollegeGirl said:


> Yes, that should (as far as I know) work - getting them to scan it and send it to you. File size limit is 5MB per file.


Thanks, i will still get them to get their own ID certified just in case, and thanks you've saved me a relatively large amount of time. I've scanned all our wedding cards into one file however that file is 13MB looks like i'll have to do things individually.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Compress.smallpdf.com was my friend when I was uploading! I put all our cards into one file, too - it made it small enough, and it's free (and secure... I checked up on it before I used it since we were compressing financial docs as well).


----------



## Scotty P

CollegeGirl said:


> Compress.smallpdf.com was my friend when I was uploading! I put all our cards into one file, too - it made it small enough, and it's free (and secure... I checked up on it before I used it since we were compressing financial docs as well).


Thanks so much for the info i'll give it a go now, i was just about to start resacnning.


----------



## esl

Hi all,

probably another stupid question on my behalf that has been answered 1,000 times before...so sorry everyone

As the Aussie sponsor of my wife's 820, do I have to obtain an Australian Federal police clearance?

I have successfully submitted our application last night, received the BVA and am now busily uploading 4 million documents haha.

So my mind is like treacle at present.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Scotty P

esl said:


> Hi all,
> 
> probably another stupid question on my behalf that has been answered 1,000 times before...so sorry everyone
> 
> As the Aussie sponsor of my wife's 820, do I have to obtain an Australian Federal police clearance?
> 
> I have successfully submitted our application last night, received the BVA and am now busily uploading 4 million documents haha.
> 
> So my mind is like treacle at present.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Yes pretty easy to get use Police Checks | Qualification Checks | Background Checks they will get it to you in a matter of hours once the appropriate documentation is received. No need to go to the post office which can take up to 2 weeks


----------



## danegirl

esl said:


> Hi all,
> 
> probably another stupid question on my behalf that has been answered 1,000 times before...so sorry everyone
> 
> As the Aussie sponsor of my wife's 820, do I have to obtain an Australian Federal police clearance?
> 
> I have successfully submitted our application last night, received the BVA and am now busily uploading 4 million documents haha.
> 
> So my mind is like treacle at present.
> 
> Thanks in advance


As the sponsor, you only need to obtain a police clearance if there are minor children included in the application.

However as the Applicant, if she has lived in Australia for more than 12 months, she will need to get a clearance.

And FYI - third party police clearances aren't acceptable I'm pretty sure. Get them straight from the AFP. It takes a little longer, sure, but you know it's correct.


----------



## esl

danegirl said:


> As the sponsor, you only need to obtain a police clearance if there are minor children included in the application.
> 
> However as the Applicant, if she has lived in Australia for more than 12 months, she will need to get a clearance.
> 
> And FYI - third party police clearances aren't acceptable I'm pretty sure. Get them straight from the AFP. It takes a little longer, sure, but you know it's correct.


The only child involved is mine from a previous, (widowed), marriage, so I guess that I am ok then ?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Danegirl is right - applicant needs the AFP check, NOT the sponsor unless there are minor children also on the application.


----------



## CollegeGirl

esl said:


> The only child involved is mine from a previous, (widowed), marriage, so I guess that I am ok then ?


Yep, correct!


----------



## danegirl

esl said:


> The only child involved is mine from a previous, (widowed), marriage, so I guess that I am ok then ?


Yep, you're all good


----------



## Scotty P

danegirl said:


> As the sponsor, you only need to obtain a police clearance if there are minor children included in the application.
> 
> However as the Applicant, if she has lived in Australia for more than 12 months, she will need to get a clearance.
> 
> And FYI - third party police clearances aren't acceptable I'm pretty sure. Get them straight from the AFP. It takes a little longer, sure, but you know it's correct.


My mistake, i thought police checks were all the same no matter if it was third party or not. Ive used this place multiple times for various government related applications with no problems. Can anyone verify that it actually has to be from the AFP?


----------



## esl

thanks again to all


----------



## Scotty P

I can now confirm that third party checks CAN NOT be used, i just rang the place i normally use. They can be used for pretty much everything else EXCEPT visa or migration purposes where a AFP check is specifically asked for.


----------



## danegirl

Scotty P said:


> My mistake, i thought police checks were all the same no matter if it was third party or not. Ive used this place multiple times for various government related applications with no problems. Can anyone verify that it actually has to be from the AFP?


I'm sure I've read something like what I've said before, but I can't find anything on the DIBP website. You definitely need to have an AFP check though, and not a general state police background/check.

Edit: excellent. I'm glad you confirmed.


----------



## alikaup

Anyone? any ideas?

After checking the requirements for sponsor i have 3 questions and hopefully someone can answer them . First of all, my partners passport is expired, will certfied birth certificate do as evidence that she's Australian citizen (or they need passport on top of that?) Also, what evidence people have provided regards that the sponsor usually resides in Autralia? 3rd question is bit tricky as my partner is stay home mum for last 3 years, so she won't be able to show her employment for last 2 years, i assume statement from her about the case will be needed? She gets some centerlink family tax benefit payments, so might include them as a evidence?! Thank you in advance


----------



## danegirl

alikaup said:


> Anyone? any ideas?
> 
> After checking the requirements for sponsor i have 3 questions and hopefully someone can answer them . First of all, my partners passport is expired, will certfied birth certificate do as evidence that she's Australian citizen (or they need passport on top of that?) Also, what evidence people have provided regards that the sponsor usually resides in Autralia? 3rd question is bit tricky as my partner is stay home mum for last 3 years, so she won't be able to show her employment for last 2 years, i assume statement from her about the case will be needed? She gets some centerlink family tax benefit payments, so might include them as a evidence?! Thank you in advance


(1) birth certificate should be fine 
(2) given that she is a citizen, you don't need evidence that she is normally resident in Australia. If I'm wrong, something like bank statements/utility bills with an address. 
(3) Definitely include a statement, with the evidence that you can provide about Centrelink benefits. People have successfully sponsored on Centrelink before, but just make it clear to the department where she gets her income from.


----------



## Scotty P

Hello again,

I have a question about the presentation of evidence for the online application process. Lets use the financial section for example, my wife and i have a few joint bank accounts mainly for saving purposes which we've had for about a year. I have all the statements for these accounts, when i upload them do i need to give any kind of explanation about transfers etc or is the statements showing regular transaction history etc sufficient enough? basically just wanting to know if i can just upload them as is or are explanations required?

I am however the sole provider at the moment so i pay for things like doctor visits, i plan on highlighting these particular transactions and matching them with the invoices. (mainly to show i am the sole provider)


----------



## CollegeGirl

My husband is sole provider too (for the moment... fingers crossed I find a job soon). We did choose to include explanations. For each account we had an intro page that explained what we use the account for, how we share it, and then gave an explanation of what the various color highlight,s on the statement mean (for example, orange was for hubby's deposits into the account, yellow was my expenditures, green was his, etc.). We put that intro page on top of the stack of that account's statements and scanned them all together into one document, then compressed that file so it'd fit the 5 MB size requirement. 

But it's all in what works for you - do whatever makes the most sense to you.


----------



## Mish

Scotty P said:


> Hello again,
> 
> I have a question about the presentation of evidence for the online application process. Lets use the financial section for example, my wife and i have a few joint bank accounts mainly for saving purposes which we've had for about a year. I have all the statements for these accounts, when i upload them do i need to give any kind of explanation about transfers etc or is the statements showing regular transaction history etc sufficient enough? basically just wanting to know if i can just upload them as is or are explanations required?
> 
> I am however the sole provider at the moment so i pay for things like doctor visits, i plan on highlighting these particular transactions and matching them with the invoices. (mainly to show i am the sole provider)


I am sole provider at the moment and we just scanned the joint statement and labelled it joint statement and that was it. However it briefly mentioned in our statement how I am the sole provider and that was it.


----------



## esl

OK guys and gals, my head is spinning again.

On my half of the application, it is stating that a 40sp is needed/recommended and isn't attached.

But isn't that the initial sponsorship form, which is pretty much word perfect to my wife's application?

That is the first and only form I filled in after I finished submitting hers and then clicking "new application".

Excuse my ummm....confusion*.

*stupidity


----------



## CollegeGirl

It's not stupidity. The 40SP contains virtually the same questions as the Sponsor Application online. Not sure why they had it on the checklist for the applicant. Some people have chosen just not to fill out the 40SP in light of that, figuring Immi would ask for it if they needed it in addition to the online Sponsor Application - we chose to do it anyway because we didn't want to risk delaying the grant of our visa.


----------



## esl

CollegeGirl said:


> It's not stupidity. The 40SP contains virtually the same questions as the Sponsor Application online. Not sure why they had it on the checklist for the applicant. Some people have chosen just not to fill out the 40SP in light of that, figuring Immi would ask for it if they needed it in addition to the online Sponsor Application - we chose to do it anyway because we didn't want to risk delaying the grant of our visa.


You, my dear lady are a gem, and an asset to Australia already. 

So, I take it that I have filled it in already and can stop giving myself a headache.

I'm normally, I think, a pretty smart guy and generally unflappable, but this is driving me to the demon drink!


----------



## CollegeGirl

BELIEVE ME, I understand. Haha. I am going insane waiting for my 820 and wondering why everyone else who applied from a PMV is getting theirs and mine isn't getting granted! I'm so impatient, haha. I just worry... can't help it! But at least I get to wait it out with my partner - though it's hard to wait, nothing compares to spending over a year apart from the person you're engaged to (well, minus a holiday) while you wait for a visa grant! (Well, unless it's people who have to wait for two years through some high risk countries... ugh!)


----------



## esl

Hang in there CG 

Whilst I'm at it, I may as well ask another question.

Is the health check which we were asked for yesterday covered, or partially covered, by Medicare?

We went to Centrelink this morning and got her new Medicare number.

You can ban me if I ask too many questions.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hahaha, no such thing as too many questions. I don't believe it's covered by Medicare - not positive, though. Pretty sure.


----------



## Dinkum

Hi Esl - College Girl is correct. You cannot claim Immigration Health Checks on Medicare. Cheers...



esl said:


> Hang in there CG
> 
> Whilst I'm at it, I may as well ask another question.
> 
> Is the health check which we were asked for yesterday covered, or partially covered, by Medicare?
> 
> We went to Centrelink this morning and got her new Medicare number.
> 
> You can ban me if I ask too many questions.


----------



## esl

Bugger!

Oh well, worth a try 

Thanks again for the feedback people


----------



## BennyJayKay

Hi guys. Sorry if this has been answered before but I was wondering since I am applying for the Onshore Partner Visa (subclass 820), with the photographic evidence, can multiple photos be placed on printer paper and printed out on a single sheet of of printer paper. So not actually going to K Mart or Big W to use the photo station to print out actual photos.


----------



## Mish

BennyJayKay said:


> Hi guys. Sorry if this has been answered before but I was wondering since I am applying for the Onshore Partner Visa (subclass 820), with the photographic evidence, can multiple photos be placed on printer paper and printed out on a single sheet of of printer paper. So not actually going to K Mart or Big W to use the photo station to print out actual photos.


Yep sure thing. We did ours in a word doc and had 2 pictures to a page. For our 820 was saved as pdf and attached for pmv paper was printed on normal A4 paper


----------



## BennyJayKay

Mish said:


> Yep sure thing. We did ours in a word doc and had 2 pictures to a page. For our 820 was saved as pdf and attached for pmv paper was printed on normal A4 paper


Phew! That's good. How many pictures did you decide to put together? Also, did you have to get those pictures signed by a JP or someone?


----------



## Mish

BennyJayKay said:


> Phew! That's good. How many pictures did you decide to put together? Also, did you have to get those pictures signed by a JP or someone?


For the 820 submitted about 100-150 I think. We submitted wedding pics too. Pmv was about 60ish. We applied for pmv from a high risk country so went on more is better.

They prefer pics of you with other people though. So put more of them if you can.


----------



## BennyJayKay

Mish said:


> For the 820 submitted about 100-150 I think. We submitted wedding pics too. Pmv was about 60ish. We applied for pmv from a high risk country so went on more is better.
> 
> They prefer pics of you with other people though. So put more of them if you can.


Oh, okay. Thank you. And you didn't need to have those photographs signed by a Justice of the Peace or any authorised witnesses ?


----------



## CollegeGirl

BennyJayKay said:


> Oh, okay. Thank you. And you didn't need to have those photographs signed by a Justice of the Peace or any authorised witnesses ?


No, you don't.


----------



## BennyJayKay

CollegeGirl said:


> No, you don't.


Thanks for the reply, CG. Another quick question if you don't mind me asking. 
I'm looking through the checklist of documents to make sure we have everything in order and it says a few original documents need to have certified copies and so I am wondering... What are these exact original documents? Is there a list somewhere of what original documents that NEED to have certified copies?

We have bank statements, phone bills, flight itineraries,etc. that are signed by a JP and I was thinking of including my payslip from work . Do those need to be signed by a JP? It's so stressful to think about what documents need to be signed by an authorised witness.


----------



## Mish

BennyJayKay said:


> Thanks for the reply, CG. Another quick question if you don't mind me asking.
> I'm looking through the checklist of documents to make sure we have everything in order and it says a few original documents need to have certified copies and so I am wondering... What are these exact original documents? Is there a list somewhere of what original documents that NEED to have certified copies?
> 
> We have bank statements, phone bills, flight itineraries,etc. that are signed by a JP and I was thinking of including my payslip from work . Do those need to be signed by a JP? It's so stressful to think about what documents need to be signed by an authorised witness.


If you are applying online just scan them in colour. You don't need to get the certified unless not original.

If paper then it is just id docs like passport and birth certificate.


----------



## BennyJayKay

Mish said:


> If you are applying online just scan them in colour. You don't need to get the certified unless not original.
> 
> If paper then it is just id docs like passport and birth certificate.


Oh, yeah. I am applying online. Thank you so much for the information! You guys have been really helpful. I'm hopefully lodging this today! Wish me luck!

EDIT: SORRY! One more question. I'm from America and I have my FBI Criminal History Check but since I am applying online, am I supposed to scan the document? If so, it is guarded and once it's scanned, it says VOID everywhere on the document. Do I have to go into DIAC and hand it to them personally?


----------



## CollegeGirl

I would go ahead and scan it (in color). They will have seen what an FBI check looks like scanned - lots and lots of US applicants, you know. If they want the original, they'll contact you for it.


----------



## BennyJayKay

CollegeGirl said:


> I would go ahead and scan it (in color). They will have seen what an FBI check looks like scanned - lots and lots of US applicants, you know. If they want the original, they'll contact you for it.


Terrific! Thank you CG.


----------



## angelicabcc

Hey guys, I think I may have seen this asked here before but can't remember the answer so sorry if I'm repeating someone else's question!
I've been scanning evidence in, ready to upload when we apply next week, and for parts where I have multiple pieces of the same kind of evidence (i.e. birthday cards or proof of address) I've been uploading them all into one PDF file, is anyone else doing it this way? And is there a description box or something when you upload evidence so I can explain what each file contains? Or do I have to upload a statement in each PDF file explaining? 

Wishing you all lots of luck!! x


----------



## CollegeGirl

There is a box that allows you to put a comment on each piece of evidence you're uploading. I can't remember if there are character restrictions to it or not, so if your explanation is really long you might want to include a statement at the start of the pieces of evidence you're scanning - but really it's up to you. 

And yes, I did it the way you did - all cards in one PDF file, all our bank statements in one PDF file, etc. etc. Do keep in mind there is a 5MB size limit for each file - but compress.smallpdf.com is a free website I used to make my file size small enough on each file.


----------



## Mish

angelicabcc said:


> Hey guys, I think I may have seen this asked here before but can't remember the answer so sorry if I'm repeating someone else's question!
> I've been scanning evidence in, ready to upload when we apply next week, and for parts where I have multiple pieces of the same kind of evidence (i.e. birthday cards or proof of address) I've been uploading them all into one PDF file, is anyone else doing it this way? And is there a description box or something when you upload evidence so I can explain what each file contains? Or do I have to upload a statement in each PDF file explaining?
> 
> Wishing you all lots of luck!! x


I put my bank statements etc in a pdf each. It was easier for the bank statements and Telstra etc because they already come in pdf so no scanning needed


----------



## Harriet

I know I have seen this asked somewhere before but I remember seeing something about software that you can use to highlight bits on documents.

For example on bank statements, car insurance (showing us both on the policy), just to note the important parts of those documents.

Also how are people scanning multiple documents and saving them as one file...is that also a piece of software?

Thanks!


----------



## CollegeGirl

I used an actual highlighter to highlight things, not any sort of software. And my colour scanner has the option to scan multiple pages into a single PDF document. It wasn't separate software in my case.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

CollegeGirl said:


> No, you do not need a separate account. Yes, you will get a checklist of documents to upload after you submit your application.


When submitting the application, will the checklist of documents to upload pop up even before paying the visa fee or we have to pay first before being able to upload? Thanks as always to your replies.


----------



## danegirl

You have to pay first


----------



## MissPhilippines62

CollegeGirl said:


> I wonder if it's a requirement to do the medicals before you lodge online now. Every applicant that says "no" to the medicals question gets that error message, it seems.


I also got an error message when filing up the sponsor application. And since I already had my medicals last June 5, 2014, I change the answer to question concerning medicals into "YES" and put the details like my HAP ID and others. BUT still, I receive error message in the Sponsor Application. Any other suggestions on how to go about it?


----------



## Mish

MissPhilippines62 said:


> I also got an error message when filing up the sponsor application. And since I already had my medicals last June 5, 2014, I change the answer to question concerning medicals into "YES" and put the details like my HAP ID and others. BUT still, I receive error message in the Sponsor Application. Any other suggestions on how to go about it?


Have you submitted the applicants application? You can't do the sponsors until the applicants have been lodged and paid for.


----------



## BennyJayKay

Hello again everyone!

I just submitted my Onshore Partner Visa (Subclass 820) and was automatically given the Bridging Visa A! Hooray! Thanks for the replies and help to everyone in this thread!

Now, it says that once my substantive visa expires, BVA will kick in but for only 28 days. Now I've got new worries!  I was wondering... What if the partner visa decision doesn't come on time? Does that happen sometimes?


----------



## Mish

BennyJayKay said:


> Hello again everyone!
> 
> I just submitted my Onshore Partner Visa (Subclass 820) and was automatically given the Bridging Visa A! Hooray! Thanks for the replies and help to everyone in this thread!
> 
> Now, it says that once my substantive visa expires, BVA will kick in but for only 28 days. Now I've got new worries!  I was wondering... What if the partner visa decision doesn't come on time? Does that happen sometimes?


I think you didn't read the BVA correctly. I says until a decision is made on your visa. Then you have 28 days to leave after a decision is made ie. It is rejected, or to appeal it. Something along those lines anyway from memory.


----------



## esl

Mish said:


> I think you didn't read the BVA correctly. I says until a decision is made on your visa. Then you have 28 days to leave after a decision is made ie. It is rejected, or to appeal it. Something along those lines anyway from memory.


Yep, that's it.

The BVA is current until a decision on permanent residency is made which may take years.

. If approved, then no worries.

If knocked back, you have 28 days to appeal or leave the country.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yep, what Mish said! Read it again.


----------



## BennyJayKay

Oh my goodness! That is a relief! Thank you all so very much. Today is a happy day! I'm so grateful to have found this website. You guys have made things so much easier and less stressful. I appreciate it!


----------



## Mattyb

*Need quick advice*

Hi all,

We are in a bit of a situation and I haven't been able to read through all these pages.

The short version is I am Australian and 10 months ago I took a year off to go sailing around the South Pacific. I met my current girlfriend as I was leaving and she decided to come with me. We have been living on the boat in Australia cruising up and down the west coast for the whole time except about 3. Months in Perth where we refitted the boat.

However we have just found out she is pregnant and due in Feb. We were planning on sailing Indonesia in a rally so we have evidence of continuing our relationship etc, but the hard part is proving our past relationship. Is the 820 visa the way to go? She is from Finland and is on her second year working visa which expires in September.

I can show that I have plenty of money to take care of ourselves and have lots of photos of a trip to Finland we did in feb to meet her family and that she worked on redoing the boat 12 hrs a day for about 2 months straight but will this be enough? Or do we leave the country and have the baby somewhere like NZ and build a better case over the next few years? I can get work there pretty easy too but I really want us to set ourselves up and have the baby here.

Opinions appreciated


----------



## CollegeGirl

What it boils down to is that you need:

1) Evidence your relationship is genuine, that you're socially accepted as a couple, etc. (sounds like you may have at least some of that). 
2) Evidence you share finances (shared bank account(s), both of you paying various bills, sharing credit card accounts, etc.)
3) Evidence you have lived together for the past 12 months (correspondence addressed to both of you at the same address, a shared lease, etc.)

Now, if you have SOME evidence of #3, but not 12 months' worth, you can waive the need for it to be 12 months worth by doing one of three things: 1) getting married, 2) registering your relationship in a state that allows it, 3) waiting until after the baby is born to apply. 

So - if you have all the evidence you need but just enough time living together, you can just wait until the baby is born and apply then. If you think your evidence is really weak in general (and honestly, I can see how it would be if you were traveling together and not living in one spot) then you can wait even longer and collect stronger evidence before applying.


----------



## Scotty P

CollegeGirl said:


> My husband is sole provider too (for the moment... fingers crossed I find a job soon). We did choose to include explanations. For each account we had an intro page that explained what we use the account for, how we share it, and then gave an explanation of what the various color highlight,s on the statement mean (for example, orange was for hubby's deposits into the account, yellow was my expenditures, green was his, etc.). We put that intro page on top of the stack of that account's statements and scanned them all together into one document, then compressed that file so it'd fit the 5 MB size requirement.
> 
> But it's all in what works for you - do whatever makes the most sense to you.


Thanks CG and Mish.


----------



## Mattyb

CollegeGirl said:


> What it boils down to is that you need:
> 
> 1) Evidence your relationship is genuine, that you're socially accepted as a couple, etc. (sounds like you may have at least some of that).
> 2) Evidence you share finances (shared bank account(s), both of you paying various bills, sharing credit card accounts, etc.)
> 3) Evidence you have lived together for the past 12 months (correspondence addressed to both of you at the same address, a shared lease, etc.)
> 
> Now, if you have SOME evidence of #3, but not 12 months' worth, you can waive the need for it to be 12 months worth by doing one of three things: 1) getting married, 2) registering your relationship in a state that allows it, 3) waiting until after the baby is born to apply.
> 
> So - if you have all the evidence you need but just enough time living together, you can just wait until the baby is born and apply then. If you think your evidence is really weak in general (and honestly, I can see how it would be if you were traveling together and not living in one spot) then you can wait even longer and collect stronger evidence before applying.


Thanks College girl. Problem is the baby is due after her visa expires so we need to find another country to have the baby in. Finland isn't really an option as I am 36 so it would be harder for me to get a visa there. Decisions decisions !!!


----------



## Farmer

New member just about to get married.
My wife is in Oz on a multiple entry TV, and her visa has no conditions.
We will apply for a 820 visa after the marriage and then she will return to the Philippines for 3 weeks.
A couple of questions:
1. Her 2 children are not in Australia and we want to include in the application, will immi send a Hap id for the children to have there medicals in the Philippines, my future wife will have her medical done in Australia.
2.The father of the children will allow the children to come to Australia, what form should be used for the father to sign? He lives in the Philippines.


----------



## aussiesteve

Farmer said:


> New member just about to get married.
> My wife is in Oz on a multiple entry TV, and her visa has no conditions.
> We will apply for a 820 visa after the marriage and then she will return to the Philippines for 3 weeks.
> A couple of questions:
> 1. Her 2 children are not in Australia and we want to include in the application, will immi send a Hap id for the children to have there medicals in the Philippines, my future wife will have her medical done in Australia.
> 2.The father of the children will allow the children to come to Australia, what form should be used for the father to sign? He lives in the Philippines.


Hi Farmer
The situation may not be as simple as you think.The fact that the children are outside Australia probably means they can't be included in an 820 application as that is an onshore visa.
Is there a compelling reason to get married in Australia now? A PMV visa would easily allow for the children to be included and does not require the same extensive proof of a genuine relationship as a 802 application, unfortunately just being married doesn't really add much weight to your evidence.
Just a thought but I would asking one of the very reputable agents on this forum for advice before you commit yourself to a course of action that may result in a long delay before your partners children can come here.
Good luck


----------



## Farmer

Thanks aussiesteve,
Good advise, i'll post the question on ask mark.
Evidence should not be a problem as we have been together on and off for 3 years, both in Australia and the Philippines.


----------



## Bay56

I've got a question regarding the partners' stat decs. When writing them, what is the best method? I have checked the Attorney General's forms, but they are too short in length for the long, quality declarations that me and my partner need to make. What did you guys use for your applications? Maybe just a blank sheet? If yes, do I just take it to a JP and sign it in front of them, or is there any other requirements and then scan and upload it? Is there maybe an online form that is of good size (page wise) that we can use?


----------



## Engaus

My partner and I typed them up on a blank bit of paper, printed them and then signed them. We didn't get them witnessed by a JP, but I know a lot of people do


----------



## Bay56

Engaus said:


> My partner and I typed them up on a blank bit of paper, printed them and then signed them. We didn't get them witnessed by a JP, but I know a lot of people do


Wow, and you got a visa grant that way? Quite interesting, I thought everyone verified their statements just as a precaution. May I ask, how did you format each of your declarations? Did you use any specific headings or a specific tone when typing it up? Was it in an essay format or was it just a plain listing of events and milestones?

Thank you for your input!


----------



## Engaus

Yeah got ours last week  

Ours was pretty much a story, it was about 6 pages in length and started from first meeting my partner to what our future plans are. Mine was pretty "lovey dovey", I talked about my feelings when I met him and how they progressed to how I feel now, but my partners was more to the point and factual. 
We mentioned dates that we moved in together, when we moved house, when we made big decisions with regards to our relationship etc etc.


----------



## Bay56

Engaus said:


> Yeah got ours last week
> 
> Ours was pretty much a story, it was about 6 pages in length and started from first meeting my partner to what our future plans are. Mine was pretty "lovey dovey", I talked about my feelings when I met him and how they progressed to how I feel now, but my partners was more to the point and factual.
> We mentioned dates that we moved in together, when we moved house, when we made big decisions with regards to our relationship etc etc.


Congrats on the grant. That's all I think of right now, and I can't wait for that distant day in probably late 2015/ early 2016 for that to happen 

6 pages is pretty good though. I'm currently writing an assignment that is of similar length, and thought about writing the same thing again today just to get it over and done with, but I don't have the motivation for all in one day  Considering I am the applicant and will be heavily judged by DIBP, I will most certainly go with the detailed approach.


----------



## danegirl

Bay56 said:


> I've got a question regarding the partners' stat decs. When writing them, what is the best method? I have checked the Attorney General's forms, but they are too short in length for the long, quality declarations that me and my partner need to make. What did you guys use for your applications? Maybe just a blank sheet? If yes, do I just take it to a JP and sign it in front of them, or is there any other requirements and then scan and upload it? Is there maybe an online form that is of good size (page wise) that we can use?


When we did ours, we just copied and pasted the top and bottom official bits of the Cth stat dec template (including the witness/date wording at the bottom) into a normal word doc and wrote whatever we wanted in the middle. Then got it signed and witnessed by an authorised person.


----------



## Bay56

danegirl said:


> When we did ours, we just copied and pasted the top and bottom official bits of the Cth stat dec template (including the witness/date wording at the bottom) into a normal word doc and wrote whatever we wanted in the middle. Then got it signed and witnessed by an authorised person.


Great advice, thank you


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi

http://www.ag.gov.au/Publications/Documents/CommonwealthStatutorydeclarationform.doc

This is a template for a stat dec.

Just cut and paste your story in at the "2" or start typing there.

Stat decs don't have to be one pages, if they are more you just sign or initial each page in fron of the JP and they stamp it.

Easy peasy


----------



## Mish

Bay56 said:


> I've got a question regarding the partners' stat decs. When writing them, what is the best method? I have checked the Attorney General's forms, but they are too short in length for the long, quality declarations that me and my partner need to make. What did you guys use for your applications? Maybe just a blank sheet? If yes, do I just take it to a JP and sign it in front of them, or is there any other requirements and then scan and upload it? Is there maybe an online form that is of good size (page wise) that we can use?


We just ours on a blank piece of paper and then signed and dated it on the last page. Did not take it to the JP.

We felt that because we were doing it online and nothing had to be taken to a JP for certification why bother ourselves with certifying the statements.


----------



## Bay56

Mish said:


> We just ours on a blank piece of paper and then signed and dated it on the last page. Did not take it to the JP.
> 
> We felt that because we were doing it online and nothing had to be taken to a JP for certification why bother ourselves with certifying the statements.


Does that rule also encompass the 888 forms? I've got one ready to go so far (including ID) and it was certified. Does DIBP actually accept all of them uncertified?


----------



## danegirl

Mish said:


> We just ours on a blank piece of paper and then signed and dated it on the last page. Did not take it to the JP.
> 
> We felt that because we were doing it online and nothing had to be taken to a JP for certification why bother ourselves with certifying the statements.


There is a difference though, between getting a document certified as a true copy and making an official statutory declaration. The latter is an official, legal document and if anything in it is a lie, there are legal penalties - hence why there is more weight placed on anything written in a stat dec. That is why we wrote ours as a stat dec and got our family and friends to write their statements as a stat dec - because what they said suddenly had legal weight in that format.

In saying that, you don't have to write the statement in a stat dec format. But (I feel) there are definite advantages in doing so. Remember also that for Cth stat decs, they can be witnessed by anyone on the list of approved people. So you don't have to pay money to take it to a JP; if you know a teacher, a nurse, a vet, a doctor, a lawyer etc. they can all witness stat decs (for Commonwealth purposes only - state purposes it can be much more restricted).


----------



## Engaus

Mish said:


> We just ours on a blank piece of paper and then signed and dated it on the last page. Did not take it to the JP.
> 
> We felt that because we were doing it online and nothing had to be taken to a JP for certification why bother ourselves with certifying the statements.


Yeah, exactly what we did Mish. They don't actually ask for the partner statements to be witnessed - in the partner visa booklet it talks about it being department policy for friends and family's statements (ie form 888's) to be witnessed but this isn't required for partner statements - so my partner and I didn't bother! From what I understood people get them witnessed because they feel it holds more weight


----------



## Bay56

^ That is the whole issue. The fact that DIBP is such a secretive agency with lack of transparency makes people really wary of what they do and how they do things, so most would go for certifying 'just in case'. Losing weeks of processing time if in case the CO asks you to resubmit certified statements (if not done in the first place) is what scares people. The process is long enough as it is.


----------



## Engaus

I can only speak for what happened with my application, how I understand the "rules" to be after months of being on this forum (and others), and knowing more than a handful of people who have applied for the partner visa without having their statements witnessed by anyone.

We had nothing certified or witnessed except for the Form 888's as these are what the department asks for in the form of a stat dec - as listed in the partner visa booklet (we applied online so everything else was colour scanned originals). 

We had no requests for additional info or things to be resubmitted - the application was processed in under 5 months.


----------



## Mish

danegirl said:


> There is a difference though, between getting a document certified as a true copy and making an official statutory declaration. The latter is an official, legal document and if anything in it is a lie, there are legal penalties - hence why there is more weight placed on anything written in a stat dec. That is why we wrote ours as a stat dec and got our family and friends to write their statements as a stat dec - because what they said suddenly had legal weight in that format.


In oz a JP does both which is what I was saying. Didn't need to go to JP to get certified so why bother with a stat dec for partner statement when it is only that.


----------



## Mish

Engaus said:


> I can only speak for what happened with my application, how I understand the "rules" to be after months of being on this forum (and others), and knowing more than a handful of people who have applied for the partner visa without having their statements witnessed by anyone.
> 
> We had nothing certified or witnessed except for the Form 888's as these are what the department asks for in the form of a stat dec - as listed in the partner visa booklet (we applied online so everything else was colour scanned originals).
> 
> We had no requests for additional info or things to be resubmitted - the application was processed in under 5 months.


Exactly, same here.


----------



## Mish

Bay56 said:


> Does that rule also encompass the 888 forms? I've got one ready to go so far (including ID) and it was certified. Does DIBP actually accept all of them uncertified?


No they need to be witnessed by a qualified person and the id certified unless they scan the id in colour for you.


----------



## gretz57

Hello everyone,

My onshore subclass 820/801 thru Prospective Marriage Visa subclass 300, is granted today! 

I applied by post in Parramatta on June 3, 2014, acknowledged to have received it by Aus Immigration in Sydney on June 04, 2014, visa grant date is June 5, 2014. Actualy it is one day short of my birthday which is June 6, That was an unexpected gift to me.

I want to share with you the tips if anyone is willing. Anyhow, I also got the idea of the presentation of docs from a member in this site. The applicant is British,26 years old and his sponsor is Australian also 26 years old. But, don't get me wrong, I am 58 as applicant(Filipino) and my sponsor is 63(Australian). Every applicationis different in every respect but the basic presentation is always the same. It was a guide but a very helpful guide.

To all members here who contributed their thoughts and experiences, from the bottom of my heart, I thank you, you have helped me a lot in my prearation. To the moderator, College Girl, and to others, thank you for sharing your ideas and for this site. 

To those wating, it will come,just be patient.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Ugh, why is Sydney sitting on mine?!

Okay, temper tantrum over, lol. Big congrats, Gretz. That's great.


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Hi Gretz - Congratulations to you both. Wonderful to hear that your application was processed so quickly. I agree that that this forum helps a lot...especially CG. Enjoy your life together in Oz. Cheers 



gretz57 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My onshore subclass 820/801 thru Prospective Marriage Visa subclass 300, is granted today!
> 
> I applied by post in Parramatta on June 3, 2014, acknowledged to have received it by Aus Immigration in Sydney on June 04, 2014, visa grant date is June 5, 2014. Actualy it is one day short of my birthday which is June 6, That was an unexpected gift to me.
> 
> I want to share with you the tips if anyone is willing. Anyhow, I also got the idea of the presentation of docs from a member in this site. The applicant is British,26 years old and his sponsor is Australian also 26 years old. But, don't get me wrong, I am 58 as applicant(Filipino) and my sponsor is 63(Australian). Every applicationis different in every respect but the basic presentation is always the same. It was a guide but a very helpful guide.
> 
> To all members here who contributed their thoughts and experiences, from the bottom of my heart, I thank you, you have helped me a lot in my prearation. To the moderator, College Girl, and to others, thank you for sharing your ideas and for this site.
> 
> To those wating, it will come,just be patient.


----------



## starlight

Engaus said:


> We had nothing certified or witnessed except for the Form 888's as these are what the department asks for in the form of a stat dec - as listed in the partner visa booklet (we applied online so everything else was colour scanned originals).


Same here. My partner however wrote his statement in a statutory declaration and got it certified. I wrote mine just like a letter and had my signature and the date on the last page. We took mine to our friend who is a JP as well but he said he can't certify mine because it's not written in a statutory declaration (?) so I left it like that.
And yeah, it's clearly stated on the DIAC website that they can be written on normal paper and only need to be signed by the applicant or sponsor (whoever wrote it).


----------



## superexcited

Engaus said:


> I can only speak for what happened with my application, how I understand the "rules" to be after months of being on this forum (and others), and knowing more than a handful of people who have applied for the partner visa without having their statements witnessed by anyone.
> 
> We had nothing certified or witnessed except for the Form 888's as these are what the department asks for in the form of a stat dec - as listed in the partner visa booklet (we applied online so everything else was colour scanned originals).
> 
> We had no requests for additional info or things to be resubmitted - the application was processed in under 5 months.


Same with mine. Nothing was certified except for the Form 888s completed by two of our friends. These forms were witnessed/certified by our family friend doctors who know our friends very well. My 820 was approved in 2 weeks (from PMV).

My husband and I completed our statements in the space provided when filling the forms and we literally copied each other, only changing names and pronouns where applicable. We didn't fill any additional forms with our statements.

I must say that I was quite relaxed on my 820 application as I had provided "too much info" during the PMV application and couldn't imagine going through the hassles again. I only made sure key evidence were provided and detailed explanations were made to support anything questionable e.g. why I had to return to the US temporarily after our wedding.

When I applied for PMV last year, I did the paper application and certified almost every supporting document.


----------



## Maree

Hi,

Does the Sponsoring Partner for a 820/801 also need to have Police Clearances and Medical Examinations? Or just the applicant?

Thanks,

Maree


----------



## Engaus

Medical examination isn't required, police clearance is needed if children are included in the application


----------



## Mattyb

Hi Again guys

Just a quick question regarding registering a partnership. We have been together almost the year but our evidence is sketchy as we have lived on a boat together for the past 10 months ( See previous post). So from my research I believe if we register our relationship we can get away with not having to provide all the evidence that is required for the defacto relationship?? Also I just went to start the application but where it asks relationship type it only gives you Married engaged or defacto so which do you choose or do you just put defacto and send in the registration certificate with the application?

We will move to Tasmania next week from WA as this is where we can get registered and I can work pretty easily there.

Cheers


----------



## starlight

No, just the applicant


----------



## Mattyb

Oh and I tried to call Immi a few times and keep getting a msg that they are too busy and I should call back!


----------



## happyheros

Maree said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does the Sponsoring Partner for a 820/801 also need to have Police Clearances and Medical Examinations? Or just the applicant?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Maree


Just the applicants unless the applications include dependent childern under the age of 18


----------



## angelicabcc

Only the applicant needs police clearances and medicals


----------



## danegirl

Matty, registering your relationship only waives the requirement to live together for 12 months. You still need to provide adequate evidence of sharing finances, a shared household, social evidence (being seen as a couple by family/friends etc) and the ongoing nature of your relationship. Those four categories are NOT waived by relationship registration.


----------



## Mattyb

danegirl said:


> Matty, registering your relationship only waives the requirement to live together for 12 months. You still need to provide adequate evidence of sharing finances, a shared household, social evidence (being seen as a couple by family/friends etc) and the ongoing nature of your relationship. Those four categories are NOT waived by relationship registration.


Bugger, so I guess getting married would be the same situation?


----------



## Engaus

If it were as easy as getting married or registering your relationship we would all do it 

If you register your relationship it's generally still reccomended that you live together for around 6months.


----------



## Mattyb

Engaus said:


> If it were as easy as getting married or registering your relationship we would all do it
> 
> If you register your relationship it's generally still reccomended that you live together for around 6months.


Thats the thing, we have lived together for 10 months 24hrs a day 7 days a week on a 36ft sailboat  thats like 2 years of normal relationship stuff lol problem is that we were pretty much always anchored somewhere and not paying any bills.

We are looking at going to her country now ( Finland ) but we really need to figure something out, she is pregnant and I don't want to be apart from my baby


----------



## danegirl

Mattyb said:


> Thats the thing, we have lived together for 10 months 24hrs a day 7 days a week on a 36ft sailboat  thats like 2 years of normal relationship stuff lol problem is that we were pretty much always anchored somewhere and not paying any bills.
> 
> We are looking at going to her country now ( Finland ) but we really need to figure something out, she is pregnant and I don't want to be apart from my baby


Do you have proof of living together on the boat? Like....a shared boat lease or something? (I don't know how these things work).


----------



## CollegeGirl

Matty, you might want to consider a consult with a migration agent. It'll cost you a couple hundred, but you'll get more experienced advice about what your best move is given the actual evidence you have (or don't have). Just my two cents. You can contact MarkNortham, CCMS, or Adam Grey on this forum -- all three are great.


----------



## Mattyb

CollegeGirl said:


> Matty, you might want to consider a consult with a migration agent. It'll cost you a couple hundred, but you'll get more experienced advice about what your best move is given the actual evidence you have (or don't have). Just my two cents. You can contact MarkNortham, CCMS, or Adam Grey on this forum -- all three are great.


Yeah I think I may have to do that CG. Thanks for everyones input.


----------



## ukkiwi

Hello,

Just wanted to ask whether poeple think our case is strong enough. We are going to submit our application at the end of august.
I met my Aussie boyfriend in Canada. I lived in a house with two other girls and we were all on the lease.My boyfriend moved in with me and my friends at the start of August last year. He was not on the lease though. He would however transfer money to me to pay for rent. And I would transfer this money to my friend as all the rent payments came out of her account. 
Would highlighting this on our bank statements be enough to show we lived together during this time?
We then moved to Australia in November. We moved in with my boyfriends mum, one to help her with rent and 2 was a lot easier for us. We are not on the lease but rent goes
directly to the rental company by transferring from our joint bank account that we opened in November. 
We are still living with my boyfriend's mum and alll our expenses come out of our joint bank account that both our wages go in. We have joint wedding invitations and have met each families. (my boyfriend came with me to England to meet my family).

Does this sound like strong enough evidence for the 12 month period. We have been together much longer but only started living together last August (won't apply till end of August 2014). I'm currently on a WHV which expires in early november so need to apply before then really. 

Any advice would be great. 

Thanks


----------



## Engaus

You would need more than transfers from his account to yours to prove he was living with you in the house (IMO). Can you get a letter from your landlord/real estate agency saying that he was living in the house but his name was not on the lease? Does he have any official correspondence sent to him at that address - e.g bank statements? 
I would also suggest getting a stat dec from your boyfriends mum to state that you were living with her - get her to detail how long you have been living there, how much you pay, that it includes utilities, what part of the house you have (e.g own bedroom and bathroom?). Information about how you cook together, clean your section of the house etc. 

I am guessing you have lots of other evidence to cater for the social aspect and nature of commitment to each other?

I was in a similar situation to you - I did a post last week after getting my visa granted on the evidence that my partner and I provided, might be useful to take a look  (should be able to click on my name and view my posts from there)


----------



## CollegeGirl

Sounds to me like you'd be fine. Definitely highlight relevant transactions on your bank statements and explain how he helped pay rent when he was living with you and friends, etc., and of course explain how you both contribute at your partner's mum's. Get his mum to write a statutory declaration saying that you both help pay rent, pay your own expenses, etc. and how long you've lived there. Make sure that whenever you or other people are talking about your relationship that you call him your "partner" and not your boyfriend, and that your relationship is referred to specifically as a de facto relationship. 

EDIT: And I agree with Engaus, of course, that you'll need additional evidence of him living there, like correspondence to him at that address, and similar evidence of you both living with his mum. And you'll also need the other required evidence. But I do think on the financial front that him paying rent is going to be good evidence.


----------



## Star Hunter

ukkiwi said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just wanted to ask whether poeple think our case is strong enough. We are going to submit our application at the end of august.
> I met my Aussie boyfriend in Canada. I lived in a house with two other girls and we were all on the lease.My boyfriend moved in with me and my friends at the start of August last year. He was not on the lease though. He would however transfer money to me to pay for rent. And I would transfer this money to my friend as all the rent payments came out of her account.
> Would highlighting this on our bank statements be enough to show we lived together during this time?
> We then moved to Australia in November. We moved in with my boyfriends mum, one to help her with rent and 2 was a lot easier for us. We are not on the lease but rent goes
> directly to the rental company by transferring from our joint bank account that we opened in November.
> We are still living with my boyfriend's mum and alll our expenses come out of our joint bank account that both our wages go in. We have joint wedding invitations and have met each families. (my boyfriend came with me to England to meet my family).
> 
> Does this sound like strong enough evidence for the 12 month period. We have been together much longer but only started living together last August (won't apply till end of August 2014). I'm currently on a WHV which expires in early november so need to apply before then really.
> 
> Any advice would be great.
> 
> Thanks


Statements! From family and friends, as many as you can get to contribute towards the cohabitation evidence. As stated above, correspondence addressed to the both of you (either together or separate) is also very important. You can also consider things like government departments or other places where you are required to register an address to be used as proof of address. I'm pretty sure that bank transfers won't be enough on their own, but are still really good evidence.

Good luck!


----------



## ukkiwi

Thanks for advice everyone. 
In regards to when we lived in canada we had nothing sent to that address not even myself had anything sent to that address. We had PO boxes which was the only way to get post sent where we lived as there was no mail delivery to our house. 
I have statements from friends to say we lived there together and also from other friends in canada talking about how we met and how our relationship developed. 
The landlord wasn't aware he moved in as in Whistler is was very common for people to just to come and go so generally not done. 
I have printed off statements from both our canadian accounts and highlighted all the things that were done together e.g cinema, meals, groceries.
It's also hard to get witness statements from canada as it says that for them to be seen as 'proper proof' they have to be by an australian citizen living in Australia. 

We actually pay the utilities in Australia and that is shown on our bank statements. We don't have much mail sent to our current address either as we also have a post box in Australia. 
We can't register our relationship with a gonvernment body as its not done in the Northern Terrioty. 
I have loads of evidence of our social commitment, loads of travel together, photos with boths families. Cards to each other, christmas cards to each others families etc. Joint cards to families. Joint invitations to christmas parties etc etc. Doing a joint tax return. We benefactors on each others superunantion as well. 
We have plane tickets to go back to england for christmas to see my family and my brothers new baby. 
My partners mum will also be writing a very large statement that describes our relationship and the nature of the household. But our Australian bank statements have loads of proof to show we contribute a lot. 
It's mainly when we were living in Canada I just dont know if that part will be accepted. I dont know if to just wait longer to send in our application but then i'll have to go on a tourist visa and wait for that to expire so my bridging visa will be valid. AHHH

One seperate thing, when listing family members are half brothers/sisters inculded in this? My partner doesn't talk to his dad but knows all his information but has never met his half siblings so doesn't know if their married etc. 

Thansk again everyone!!


----------



## ukkiwi

Thanks for advice everyone. 
In regards to when we lived in canada we had nothing sent to that address not even myself had anything sent to that address. We had PO boxes which was the only way to get post sent where we lived as there was no mail delivery to our house. 
I have statements from friends to say we lived there together and also from other friends in canada talking about how we met and how our relationship developed. 
The landlord wasn't aware he moved in as in Whistler is was very common for people to just to come and go so generally not done. 
I have printed off statements from both our canadian accounts and highlighted all the things that were done together e.g cinema, meals, groceries.
It's also hard to get witness statements from canada as it says that for them to be seen as 'proper proof' they have to be by an australian citizen living in Australia. 

We actually pay the utilities in Australia and that is shown on our bank statements. We don't have much mail sent to our current address either as we also have a post box in Australia. 
We can't register our relationship with a gonvernment body as its not done in the Northern Terrioty. 
I have loads of evidence of our social commitment, loads of travel together, photos with boths families. Cards to each other, christmas cards to each others families etc. Joint cards to families. Joint invitations to christmas parties etc etc. Doing a joint tax return. We benefactors on each others superunantion as well. 
We have plane tickets to go back to england for christmas to see my family and my brothers new baby. 
My partners mum will also be writing a very large statement that describes our relationship and the nature of the household. But our Australian bank statements have loads of proof to show we contribute a lot. 
It's mainly when we were living in Canada I just dont know if that part will be accepted. I dont know if to just wait longer to send in our application but then i'll have to go on a tourist visa and wait for that to expire so my bridging visa will be valid. AHHH

One seperate thing, when listing family members are half brothers/sisters inculded in this? My partner doesn't talk to his dad but knows all his information but has never met his half siblings so doesn't know if their married etc. 

Thanks again everyone!!


----------



## ukkiwi

Thanks for advice everyone. 
In regards to when we lived in canada we had nothing sent to that address not even myself had anything sent to that address. We had PO boxes which was the only way to get post sent where we lived as there was no mail delivery to our house. 
I have statements from friends to say we lived there together and also from other friends in canada talking about how we met and how our relationship developed. 
The landlord wasn't aware he moved in as in Whistler is was very common for people to just to come and go so generally not done. 
I have printed off statements from both our canadian accounts and highlighted all the things that were done together e.g cinema, meals, groceries.
It's also hard to get witness statements from canada as it says that for them to be seen as 'proper proof' they have to be by an australian citizen living in Australia.

We actually pay the utilities in Australia and that is shown on our bank statements. We don't have much mail sent to our current address either as we also have a post box in Australia. 
We can't register our relationship with a gonvernment body as its not done in the Northern Terrioty. 
I have loads of evidence of our social commitment, loads of travel together, photos with boths families. Cards to each other, christmas cards to each others families etc. Joint cards to families. Joint invitations to christmas parties etc etc. Doing a joint tax return. We benefactors on each others superunantion as well. 
We have plane tickets to go back to england for christmas to see my family and my brothers new baby. 
My partners mum will also be writing a very large statement that describes our relationship and the nature of the household. But our Australian bank statements have loads of proof to show we contribute a lot. 
It's mainly when we were living in Canada I just dont know if that part will be accepted. I dont know if to just wait longer to send in our application but then i'll have to go on a tourist visa and wait for that to expire so my bridging visa will be valid. AHHH

One seperate thing, when listing family members are half brothers/sisters inculded in this? My partner doesn't talk to his dad but knows all his information but has never met his half siblings so doesn't know if their married etc.

Thanks again everyone!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Star Hunter

Hi, in regards to statements, you can definitely submit statements from non-Australian citizens and they are still considered evidence and "proper proof". The requirements are that you submit at least two 888s from Aussie citizens, but that doesn't mean that additional statements from non Aussie citizens are disregarded. In fact, it's generally advised to include a few statements from the non Australian side as well to prove that the relationship is social accepted on both sides. We submitted a statement from my husbands mom in the US and one of his close friends from college and his sister - all US citizens. We also submitted five form 888s from Australian citizens to cover that aspect. 

I'm pretty sure that half-siblings should be included as much as practicable. Obviously of he truly doesn't know some of their details, then he can't include those details but he should include as much as he can. He may need to write a stat dec explaining the lack of information provided (due to him not knowing them etc).


----------



## sueann16

Hi there, 

I hope this is the correct thread to post my question..

I've done the submission online for my partner visa application (309/100) for both myself and my baby son and we've recently completed our medical this week which we have received confirmation that it has been sent to the Australian immigration. I believe we have completed all the necessary steps for our visa submission including the uploading of the documents in relation to the evidence to be provided.

I would like to know what happens next. Is it just a matter of time now to wait for the Australian immigration to contact us to inform us on the visa application? If yes, in general, how long does it take for them to get in touch with us on our visa application? Is there a case officer who will be assigned to our application and if so, how would we be informed that this has been done?

Any assistance in this area would be very much appreciated. Thanks in advance!

Regards, 
Sue


----------



## CollegeGirl

Sueann, it varies by embassy and I'm not sure about Malaysia specifically, but typically it's 9-12 months, or sometimes longer in the case of high-risk countries that have to undergo tougher external security checks.


----------



## Emilylee

*BVA effective date*



Star Hunter said:


> Yes, you will be granted full work rights with no restrictions on the BVA and you will be eligible for Medicare as well


Hi I have another questoin. Will the BVA be effective after the current VISA expires or it will be effective after we pay the money? I just got a job and will start to work one day after I submit my applicatin online...


----------



## Mish

Emilylee said:


> Hi I have another questoin. Will the BVA be effective after the current VISA expires or it will be effective after we pay the money? I just got a job and will start to work one day after I submit my applicatin online...


After your current visa expires.

What visa are you currently on?


----------



## Emilylee

Mish said:


> After your current visa expires.
> 
> What visa are you currently on?


I am holding tourist visa and will expire on 11/07/2014. We will have our wedding this Saturday and will submit the applicatin on next Monday morning. And I jot the job which will start on Next Tuesday.


----------



## Mish

Emilylee said:


> I am holding tourist visa and will expire on 11/07/2014. We will have our wedding this Saturday and will submit the applicatin on next Monday morning. And I jot the job which will start on Next Tuesday.


Sorry you can't work until the tourist visa expires or you will be in breach.


----------



## moonlight

Hi everyone.

Visa subclass 820 granted (from PMV) !!!

Applied on 25 April 2014 visa granted on 17 June through Melbourne office.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Emily, you CAN'T work while on a tourist visa. They can deport you for that. I'm very surprised your employer didn't verify your right to work. They can face serious fines for not doing that. You need to inform them that you can't work until it expires in July.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Awesome, Moonlight - congrats!!!


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Great news... it gives hope to all of us waiting here... best wishes to you both for a wonderful life together in Oz. Cheers... 



moonlight said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Visa subclass 820 granted (from PMV) !!!
> 
> Applied on 25 April 2014 visa granted on 17 June through Melbourne office.


----------



## moonlight

Thank you.


----------



## moonlight

CG I wish you get your visa soon.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Thanks moonlight!


----------



## Star Hunter

Congratulations Moonlight xxxx


----------



## moonlight

Thanks Star Hunter!


----------



## micheleawhittaker

hello everyone - so thankful to have found this site as we will be handling our onshore partner visa directly online, without an agent to save some money so thank you all in advance for some of the advice/info i have already seen...im stuck on one of the questions on form 40SP as its strangely worded - did you enter this relationship with the visa applicant without any force or coercion? one can answer yes or no and we've answered 'yes' meaning that we did NOT enter this relationship by force....is this the correct way to answer? such a weird way to pose this question.....thank you for any help.


----------



## CollegeGirl

You're right, it's a weird way to phrase it - but yes is the answer you want if there was no force or coercion.


----------



## micheleawhittaker

*Medicals for 820*

hi again - is it advised to get medicals in advance of completing the online app for onshore partner visa or do we wait until asked to provide medicals? i already have my fbi check (im american) but am not sure if I need my medicals done before submitting application? thank you.


----------



## micheleawhittaker

CollegeGirl said:


> You're right, it's a weird way to phrase it - but yes is the answer you want if there was no force or coercion.


thank you collegegirl!!!


----------



## lildevil872

micheleawhittaker said:


> hi again - is it advised to get medicals in advance of completing the online app for onshore partner visa or do we wait until asked to provide medicals? i already have my fbi check (im american) but am not sure if I need my medicals done before submitting application? thank you.


Immigration advises people not to get their medicals done prior to being requested for them as the medicals are valid for a year only and there is a back log in processing applications and some people end up waiting for over a year and finally get a case officer that requests them to redo it. However there are people that do them prior so that they have a decision ready application in case their file gets looked at early and they can be approved quicker. However the only risk is having to redo it and losing the $350 that you pay for the medicals to be done initially. Good luck!


----------



## CollegeGirl

It's up to you. I would do them in advance, personally, but you can also wait to do them until asked. There's a *chance* you might get your visa faster if you do the medicals before, but there's also a corresponding chance you might have to do the medicals over again if they don't grant your visa quickly enough. It's a gamble. Personally, I'd take it, but it's up to you.


----------



## lildevil872

CollegeGirl said:


> It's up to you. I would do them in advance, personally, but you can also wait to do them until asked. There's a *chance* you might get your visa faster if you do the medicals before, but there's also a corresponding chance you might have to do the medicals over again if they don't grant your visa quickly enough. It's a gamble. Personally, I'd take it, but it's up to you.


College girl just a quick question if i decide to do mine prior to being requested how do i go about doing it? do i just do it soon after i submit my visa application online and pay for the visa? or do i have to do the medicals first prior to submitting my application online? and how do i do it without the Hap ID? Thank you in advance and i hope you'll get your 820 visa approved soon.


----------



## micheleawhittaker

thank you lildevil872 and collegegirl. good to know we have the option...this process is a bit scary and im feeling a bit anxious as can be imagined...but its just a matter of completing the paperwork before my 90 days are up on my eta (about 6 weeks from now) but feeling pressured to get this done like yesterday!! please tell me this is all normal and part of the process?


----------



## CollegeGirl

You would generate your own HAPID pre-lodgement. You would do this and complete your medicals and allow them to be processed (give it a few weeks) prior to lodging your visa. If you don't have that kind of time before applying, probably better to wait until your CO gives you a HAPID so two HAPIDs aren't accidentally generated, which can confuse things.

My Health Declarations


----------



## CollegeGirl

It's all normal... take a deep breath.


----------



## micheleawhittaker

good question lildevil872....


----------



## micheleawhittaker

CollegeGirl said:


> It's all normal... take a deep breath.


thank you thank you thank you!!! this site is great!!! so appreciative to whomever started it! and thank you collegegirl for answering so quickly and helping me to feel better...lots of deep breaths at the moment!!!!


----------



## lildevil872

micheleawhittaker said:


> thank you lildevil872 and collegegirl. good to know we have the option...this process is a bit scary and im feeling a bit anxious as can be imagined...but its just a matter of completing the paperwork before my 90 days are up on my eta (about 6 weeks from now) but feeling pressured to get this done like yesterday!! please tell me this is all normal and part of the process?


Haha i totally understand your feelings and stress level. I am in the process of finalizing mine too to hopefully submit mine online within the next week hopefully before the 1st of July when immigration usually announces the price increase.

It has taken me about 1 month to write my statements, scan my documents, fill out the forms and chase up on documents. Actually feels like an achievement after i get everything compiled and done.

Good luck to you and believe me you are not alone. However this forum is a great place for us to share our frustrations and hopefully great news when we get approved.


----------



## lildevil872

Thank you College girl i think i will just wait as i really need to get my application in before the price increase


----------



## micheleawhittaker

price increase on july 1? how much will they increase it by? and from what i have read - we just need to complete the forms (47sp and 40sp and form 80 think), pay and then we submit all the evidence so lildevil82 you have time to at least submit the app and upload after paying so you are not hit with price increase...at least this is what seems to be the way...or have i missed something?


----------



## Mish

micheleawhittaker said:


> price increase on july 1? how much will they increase it by? and from what i have read - we just need to complete the forms (47sp and 40sp and form 80 think), pay and then we submit all the evidence so lildevil82 you have time to at least submit the app and upload after paying so you are not hit with price increase...at least this is what seems to be the way...or have i missed something?


Just hearsay. There may be price increases or maybe not. People are just making sure just incase.

No need to fill in 47sp and 40sp for the online application it is all part of everything you answer for the online application.


----------



## lildevil872

micheleawhittaker said:


> price increase on july 1? how much will they increase it by? and from what i have read - we just need to complete the forms (47sp and 40sp and form 80 think), pay and then we submit all the evidence so lildevil82 you have time to at least submit the app and upload after paying so you are not hit with price increase...at least this is what seems to be the way...or have i missed something?


Yeah immigration increases their fees on the 1st of July each year as that is when they start their new financial year. However the bad thing is we do not know how much the increase is till several days prior or even on July 1st itself.

The price increase is usually about 15% i believe at least it was last July. It increased from $3975 prior to July 1st to $4575 which is the current price for partner visa 820. Which is a ridiculous amount but i suppose AUstralia is a very attractive place that people love to migrate to.

Yes you are right. I should however be done prior to the 1st. Fingers crossed everything goes well. I have about 100 files scanned already which includes bank statements from me and partner, our written statements for each component, Form 888's, proof of rent payment, bank letters etc.. So i am hoping i am set to go.

It gets easier once you start getting into the kick of things.


----------



## micheleawhittaker

thank you mish - what i meant was that lildevil82 seems to have time to complete the initial online questionaire forms which seem to be similar to the paper forms 47sp and 40sp before the price increase, if there is one, and then upload evidence and docs after completing the initial online form and paying...at least this is what i think the process is - you complete the initial online questionaire - whichever form that now is - then you pay and then you get to upload docs/evidence and you have time to upload this stuff. hopefully there will not be a price increase - already expensive fee!!!


----------



## lildevil872

yeah as Mish says maybe no price increase we do not know. Hopefully there won't be a price increase


----------



## micheleawhittaker

@lildevil872- i too have much of the evidence required - just need to update some statements and get some more evidence for the things we have done in the last month or so since I have been here...but so much to do!! and as i have read - we seem to have time to upload all of this. i bet they will increase the fee as they have been saying on the news the last few days that the aussie govt have been paying off asylum seekers to NOT apply to residency - so in order for them to keep doing this - they need our money!! at least this is how I am deducing these high fees!


----------



## lildevil872

yeah i always believe if a couple is in a genuine ongoing relationship and have been for while it wouldn't be difficult to obtain all the evidence needed unless the couple has a unique situation which can be quite hard to proof sometimes. 

on the plus side though of Tony Abbott being the Prime minister he had announced in this years budget that the immigration department is increasing the number of partner visas being approved. Great news for all of us applying for partner visa.


----------



## micheleawhittaker

lildevil872 said:


> yeah i always believe if a couple is in a genuine ongoing relationship and have been for while it wouldn't be difficult to obtain all the evidence needed unless the couple has a unique situation which can be quite hard to proof sometimes.
> 
> on the plus side though of Tony Abbott being the Prime minister he had announced in this years budget that the immigration department is increasing the number of partner visas being approved. Great news for all of us applying for partner visa.


i dont think there is a cap on partner visas - again this is what i have read on the immi site - there are caps for pmv's but not partners so we should be ok on that part. i too believe that if you are in a genuine relationship there shouldnt be any issues - but its still scary! i met my husband when i was 17 - found him 24 yrs later - married last year - ive waited long enough in my eyes and now just a matter of getting this monster app done.

good luck to you and all the others in the same or similar place...

and again - thanks for this site and the replies so far received....good to know i am not alone.


----------



## CollegeGirl

By law they can't cap partner visas... however, immigration manages to exactly meet the number of applications they've projected every year -- to the one. There are no "official" caps, but there are definitely internal quotas, and they make it a point not to grant more than they've projected each year. And those extra partner slots are slots they took from people who were trying to bring over parents and other relatives.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Also, I would be very surprised if they didn't increase fees this year.. very, very surprised.


----------



## lildevil872

micheleawhittaker said:


> i dont think there is a cap on partner visas - again this is what i have read on the immi site - there are caps for pmv's but not partners so we should be ok on that part. i too believe that if you are in a genuine relationship there shouldnt be any issues - but its still scary! i met my husband when i was 17 - found him 24 yrs later - married last year - ive waited long enough in my eyes and now just a matter of getting this monster app done.
> 
> good luck to you and all the others in the same or similar place...
> 
> and again - thanks for this site and the replies so far received....good to know i am not alone.


Wow sounds like a fairy tale. Thank you for the nice wishes .Congrats and all the best to you and your partner. Yeah immigration process is a very daunting process but worth while to be able to spend your life with your loved ones. Do not forget to update us on how things go on your side


----------



## Bay56

CollegeGirl said:


> Also, I would be very surprised if they didn't increase fees this year.. very, very surprised.


As much as I don't want to, I have to agree with CG's opinion. Considering there is nobody that looks after DIBP's policies and procedures but themselves, there's nobody to control their fees either. There is nowhere else we could go to apply for visas, so we'll go to them anyway. They can increase the fees by 100% and my guess is visa applications would not drop by even a per cent, in fact they will probably keep growing.


----------



## micheleawhittaker

Bay56 said:


> As much as I don't want to, I have to agree with CG's opinion. Considering there is nobody that looks after DIBP's policies and procedures but themselves, there's nobody to control their fees either. There is nowhere else we could go to apply for visas, so we'll go to them anyway. They can increase the fees by 100% and my guess is visa applications would not drop by even a per cent, in fact they will probably keep growing.


oh my goodness - i already choked on the current fee.

so do you all think its best for us to get the payment in before july 1 to be on the safe side? if we do this, do we still have time after paying to upload all the appropriate statements/docs/evidence? im afraid to complete and pay if we do not have all the backup ready to go within the next week.


----------



## micheleawhittaker

yes - our own little fairy tale - at times i still pinch myself that this is my life! im an older 'sheila' and to know that i married the guy i fell for 24 yrs ago - i still cant believe our story! but its true and i honestly believe that our dreams can come true as mine did...took a long time but it happened. and at this point i cannot give up on this immigration process as daunting/scary and expensive as it is...the universe will get us through it, somehow.


----------



## CollegeGirl

micheleawhittaker said:


> oh my goodness - i already choked on the current fee.
> 
> so do you all think its best for us to get the payment in before july 1 to be on the safe side? if we do this, do we still have time after paying to upload all the appropriate statements/docs/evidence? im afraid to complete and pay if we do not have all the backup ready to go within the next week.


I wouldn't submit unless you can be sure you can upload the remainder of your evidence over the next couple of weeks. It just needs to be there by the time the CO looks at it - but there's no certainty around when that will be. And make sure you at least have the essential bits - ID documents, marriage or registration certificate (if applicable), etc. if possible.


----------



## micheleawhittaker

collegegirl - am i in need of getting a state police check as well as fbi check? i only got my fbi check done before i left...thank you.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I believe you need one, yes. I included one.


----------



## micheleawhittaker

i had written a bit more but it didnt post - thank you collegegirl for all of the help you are providing to me - you are a godsend.

do you think we need to get our marriage registered in australia? was married is nyc in march 2013. and could we submit the 888's and some usa affidavits that i need updated some time after we submit the app? if so, how much time do we have - few weeks? i prefer to have these in hand before submitting as i do want as much backup as possible...


----------



## CollegeGirl

No, you don't need to register your marriage here as well. As long as you were legally married in the US to an opposite-sex partner, Australia recognizes it. 

I didn't submit our application until we had 2 of our Forms 888 (the minimum number) in hand. I then applied, uploaded those 2, and then added others as they came in. 

There's no right answer to "how long do you have." There's no set time. I wouldn't submit TOO long before you're ready to upload things... it's a gamble if you wait too long, though I think they LIKELY would just contact you and say "you're missing evidence" and give you 28 days to provide it... but they're not required to. There's a small chance they can just deny you if they don't feel you've at least met the basic requirements.


----------



## Bay56

micheleawhittaker said:


> oh my goodness - i already choked on the current fee.
> 
> so do you all think its best for us to get the payment in before july 1 to be on the safe side? if we do this, do we still have time after paying to upload all the appropriate statements/docs/evidence? im afraid to complete and pay if we do not have all the backup ready to go within the next week.


That's what were doing, applying this weekend just to get in on time. We need a few minor documents to be collected but were nearly done. You can add on evidence after you apply, but I wouldnt recommend applying without having a ready application.


----------



## rooy04

micheleawhittaker said:


> hello everyone - so thankful to have found this site as we will be handling our onshore partner visa directly online, without an agent to save some money so thank you all in advance for some of the advice/info i have already seen...im stuck on one of the questions on form 40SP as its strangely worded - did you enter this relationship with the visa applicant without any force or coercion? one can answer yes or no and we've answered 'yes' meaning that we did NOT enter this relationship by force....is this the correct way to answer? such a weird way to pose this question.....thank you for any help.


Are you talking about question 26??


----------



## micheleawhittaker

rooy04 said:


> Are you talking about question 26??


question 25 on the paper form for 40sp as i have not gotten this far on the online form so not sure if its question 26 on the online version...but yes - its that weird question and we will answer yes - as we were NOT forced into our relationship.


----------



## rooy04

micheleawhittaker said:


> question 25 on the paper form for 40sp as i have not gotten this far on the online form so not sure if its question 26 on the online version...but yes - its that weird question and we will answer yes - as we were NOT forced into our relationship.


I am doing the paper form and my questions seem to be different to yours, 25 is have you lived apart since u have been in the relationship and 26 asks if u were forced into the relationship which I put no. Hope I've got the right forms, they say 2014 on them and are off the immi website, panicking now as I'm posting mine off tomorrow &#128556;


----------



## CollegeGirl

03/14 is the latest version of the form... I just checked the DIBP website, and that question is Question 26 on that form. So you've got the right one.  

The version Michele is using won't matter for her since she's doing it online anyway.


----------



## micheleawhittaker

rooy04 said:


> I am doing the paper form and my questions seem to be different to yours, 25 is have you lived apart since u have been in the relationship and 26 asks if u were forced into the relationship which I put no. Hope I've got the right forms, they say 2014 on them and are off the immi website, panicking now as I'm posting mine off tomorrow &#128556;


pls dont panic- i just checked my form and its from 2013 as i was just using this as a basis for the online form so you have an updated version and they may have changed the numbering of questions or added one along the way. im going to pull off the 2014 version as i thought i had the latest one - oops and thanks for alerting me to this as i should be using the most recent version so that i dont confuse myself or any others...

good luck with your app - we all are in this together and this site is very informative and supportive.


----------



## Emilylee

*when add document*

Hi there!

I have some questions about add documents:
1. The house we are living is my husband's. Should we provide the evident? If yes, in which type? the type of "Address - Residential, Evidence of"?

2.Should I provide pictures with my fammily and friends, should I put them under the type of "Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of"?

3 What evidents I can put under the type of "Nature of the couple's mutual commitment to each other, Evidence of"?

4. Should I provide my husband's employment contract to the immigration ?

Thanks!!


----------



## emivovo

Hi all,

We're almost finished with the first part of the online app (the only part we can do until we pay) and I'm just wondering, what comes next? Can anyone give us a brief outline of what happens next for online apps? Do they then confirm payment and open up the section for us to add documents? Or is there a form opened for me (the sponsor) to then fill out? So far it seems like they've asked all the questions that are in both the 47sp AND the 40sp so I just wonder, will we have to fill it all out again? 

These online apps are like a computer game. Finish one level successfully and you go to the next!

Thanks!
Em


----------



## Mish

You pay and then you start uploading docs. There is a separate application for the sponsor to complete.


----------



## Jmac01

*upload document details for online apps*

Hi everyone, 
first I wanted to say thanks to everyone for advice on this forum, we've just submitted offshore partner 309/100 and it was a huge help to have all of you here to ask questions, and see what others had asked. (I know this is a forum for onshore partner apps, but seems like there aren't all that many people doing offshore, so I'm posting here anyway because I think it will be relevant)

I wanted to let everyone know, further to CG's post a while back that the options for uploading documents has changed and improved, we literally just applied and it has all the options that you would expect for a partner visa, including the options that had previously been missing (off the top of my head, I think "finances" and "nature of household" had been missing) - and now there is a pretty comprehensive list which doesn't seem to miss anything out. I can post a list on here later if it's useful to anyone.

The other thing that I should mention (sorry if this has appeared in previous posts) the only difference I noticed between the paper application forms and the online application is that the online app asked for the marriage dates of all our family members (people not included in the application) whereas the paper version just asks for their marital status, not the actual date.

Hope this helps someone


----------



## emivovo

Thanks mish! Do you know we're I can find the sponsor app to start filling it out? Or can I only start that once the applicants form is submitted, like the document uploading? I couldnt find it anywhere! Thank you again 



Mish said:


> You pay and then you start uploading docs. There is a separate application for the sponsor to complete.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

emivovo said:


> Thanks mish! Do you know we're I can find the sponsor app to start filling it out? Or can I only start that once the applicants form is submitted, like the document uploading? I couldnt find it anywhere! Thank you again


You can find it in your immiaccount upper left with the icon "NEW APPLICATION" under the Application Group "FAMILY" (Sponsorship for a Partner to Migrate in Australia). You can start with the basic information but it will not proceed till you will be able to pay the visa fee. It will ask for the Applicant's TRN which was generated when you started your application. TRN is generated even it is not yet submitted and paid. I was able to have my TRN as well as my Sponsor's TRN and HAP ID WITHOUT submitting and paying for my application yet. This gave me a chance to take my medicals in advance to know my health conditions before submitting and paying for my application.


----------



## CollegeGirl

You can only start the sponsor's application after the applicant's is submitted (you've clicked submit and paid for it). When you do that, you get a TRN, which you'll need when you start the sponsor's application to tie it to the applicant's.


----------



## emivovo

Thanks CollegeGirl! that explains why I can't find it! It's all coming together now, we will submit his then I'll get cracking on mine, we're waiting for a couple more docs and then done!


----------



## micheleawhittaker

Jmac01 said:


> Hi everyone,
> first I wanted to say thanks to everyone for advice on this forum, we've just submitted offshore partner 309/100 and it was a huge help to have all of you here to ask questions, and see what others had asked. (I know this is a forum for onshore partner apps, but seems like there aren't all that many people doing offshore, so I'm posting here anyway because I think it will be relevant)
> 
> I wanted to let everyone know, further to CG's post a while back that the options for uploading documents has changed and improved, we literally just applied and it has all the options that you would expect for a partner visa, including the options that had previously been missing (off the top of my head, I think "finances" and "nature of household" had been missing) - and now there is a pretty comprehensive list which doesn't seem to miss anything out. I can post a list on here later if it's useful to anyone.
> 
> The other thing that I should mention (sorry if this has appeared in previous posts) the only difference I noticed between the paper application forms and the online application is that the online app asked for the marriage dates of all our family members (people not included in the application) whereas the paper version just asks for their marital status, not the actual date.
> 
> Hope this helps someone


hi jmac01 - congrats on submitting your application - i will be doing mine within the next few weeks...if any chance you can post that list of the evidence required, it would be a great help in figuring out what we need to have and in what categories. thanks in advance.


----------



## micheleawhittaker

*820 fee*



micheleawhittaker said:


> oh my goodness - i already choked on the current fee.
> 
> so do you all think its best for us to get the payment in before july 1 to be on the safe side? if we do this, do we still have time after paying to upload all the appropriate statements/docs/evidence? im afraid to complete and pay if we do not have all the backup ready to go within the next week.


ugh - they increased the 820 application fee!!!!


----------



## Mish

micheleawhittaker said:


> ugh - they increased the 820 application fee!!!!


Wow! What to now?


----------



## CollegeGirl

micheleawhittaker said:


> ugh - they increased the 820 application fee!!!!


Not surprised.


----------



## micheleawhittaker

Mish said:


> Wow! What to now?


6585aud......2k increase


----------



## CollegeGirl

Where do you see that Michele? It's not on their fees and charges table yet. Holy crap!


----------



## micheleawhittaker

micheleawhittaker said:


> 6585aud......2k increase


fee was not increased - yet - i made a mistake and added a second person in the calculator....oh thank goodness!!


----------



## Mish

micheleawhittaker said:


> fee was not increased - yet - i made a mistake and added a second person in the calculator....oh thank goodness!!


Lol was going to ask you about that as it seemed excessive


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hahaha, you gave us all a heart attack!  I would have been very surprised if they'd increased it THAT much. Holy moly!


----------



## micheleawhittaker

not enough coffee today - ha! oh man - so happy i was an idiot! sorry for the scares!


----------



## Jmac01

micheleawhittaker said:


> hi jmac01 - congrats on submitting your application - i will be doing mine within the next few weeks...if any chance you can post that list of the evidence required, it would be a great help in figuring out what we need to have and in what categories. thanks in advance.


Hi there  here's the list of documents to upload, for the applicant (from a couple of weeks ago when we applied). Within each category you get to select the document type (eg under the "financial evidence" you can select whether it's a bank statement, will, etc - in most cases there's an option that says "other", and there's always a text box to explain what the document is). Hope this helps you with your application:

Birth or Age, Evidence of
Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of
Divorce/Separation, Evidence of
Financial aspects of the relationship, Evidence of
Form 888 Statutory declaration by a supporting witness in relation to a Partner or Prospective Marriage visa application
Length of the de facto relationship, Evidence of
Nature of the couple's household, Evidence of
Nature of the couple's mutual commitment to each other, Evidence of
Social aspecs of the relationship, Evidence of
Address - Residential, Evidence of
Change of Name, Evidence of
Character, Evidence of
Citizenship - Not Australian, Evidence of
Family Composition, Evidence of
Form 956 Appointment of a migration agent
Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form
Health, Evidence of
Identity, Evidence of
Medical Examination, Evidence of Intention to Undergo
Military Discharge, Evidence of
Military Service, Evidence of
National Identity Document (other than Passport)
Photograph - Other
Photograph - Passport
Travel Document
Form 956A Appointment of an authorised contact
Contact while apart, Evidence of
Couple are living together, Evidence of
Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment
Marriage, Evidence of
Registered relationship, Evidence of
Visa status in country of residence, Evidence of


----------



## emivovo

Hi everyone,

Maybe this is common knowledge and I've just been panicking for nothing but had to share in case anyone else didn't know this.

Debit cards are NOT accepted for the online payment section for online applications. It says to enter your debit OR credit card details but debit is not accepted. Only credit cards.

I spoke to a woman at the Embassy where I am (in Turkey) and she said even in their offices they can't accept debit cards.

Maybe it's a Turkey thing, but keep it in mind.

We're off to open a credit card now.


----------



## Jmac01

Oh also - here's the list of documents in the section for the sponsor:
Birth or Age, Evidence of
Citizenship - Australian, Evidence of
Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of
Support/Assurance of Support, Evidence of
Address - Residential, Evidence of
Australian Permanent Residence, Evidence of
Change of Name, Evidence of
Character, Evidence of
Eligible New Zealand Citizen, Evidence of
Family Composition, Evidence of
Identity, Evidence of
Divorce/Separation, Evidence of
Form 40SP Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia


----------



## CollegeGirl

emivovo - Before you do that... (am I too late?)... most debit cards have a Visa or MasterCard logo. If they do, you can select "Credit Card" and use them that way. It's only ones that are solely debit cards (not on the Visa/MasterCard network) that can't be used with online applications.


----------



## emivovo

CollegeGirl said:


> emivovo - Before you do that... (am I too late?)... most debit cards have a Visa or MasterCard logo. If they do, you can select "Credit Card" and use them that way. It's only ones that are solely debit cards (not on the Visa/MasterCard network) that can't be used with online applications.


Hey CollegeGirl,

There's no section to actually specify whether it's debit or credit. It just says enter your debit or credit card deets (or something along those lines) but no box to actually check. Ours has a visa logo and our bank assured us it is fine, we have more than enough Aussie dollars allocated on the card but the woman at the embassy said 'debit is not accepted' even though it's written everywhere that it is ok.

The simplest part of the application is proving to be the most challenging


----------



## alikaup

emivovo said:


> Hey CollegeGirl,
> 
> There's no section to actually specify whether it's debit or credit. It just says enter your debit or credit card deets (or something along those lines) but no box to actually check. Ours has a visa logo and our bank assured us it is fine, we have more than enough Aussie dollars allocated on the card but the woman at the embassy said 'debit is not accepted' even though it's written everywhere that it is ok.
> 
> The simplest part of the application is proving to be the most challenging


If you have Visa logo, then it can be used as credit card. Just enter your card details, CVS number (last 3 digitis of the number comination you have on back of the card) and you're done.


----------



## CollegeGirl

If it were me, I wouldn't listen to the woman at the embassy. Think about how many people we see posting on these forums about wrong information given to them by front-line customer service reps at embassies. Just use it. If it has a visa logo, it should be fine. Maybe warn your bank about the large transaction if you haven't already, though. Sometimes they'll reject large foreign transactions they don't know are coming. It'll tell you if your card doesn't go through for some reason.


----------



## emivovo

alikaup said:


> If you have Visa logo, then it can be used as credit card. Just enter your card details, CVS number (last 3 digitis of the number comination you have on back of the card) and you're done.


I thought so too, that's exactly what did and it was declined  when I called the embassy and asked why, she said only normal credit cards are possible


----------



## emivovo

We told the bank and even stayed on the phone with them while we tried to pay and from their end they said no problem. There's Australian dollars in there and the guy opened it up and removed all limits on the card.


----------



## alikaup

Mine was for some odd reason rejected first time as well, but second time went thorugh. As i see you asked the bank to remove all the limits, so it might haven't kicked in yet. might try again in half an hour or so


----------



## emivovo

we tried so many times yesterday (when we spoke to the bank) and today is the second time we're trying. I thought maybe it needed time to change over and be open but it didn't work. Still the same declined message.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Very weird. We used a debit card (with a Visa logo) and it was just fine. Should have been fine for you too - I don't recall anyone else here on this forum ever having this issue. My guess would be it's a bank issue - but obviously you've done everything you can on that end.


----------



## emivovo

I guess it must be. We've tried so many times and always the same declined message so I guess it must be. 

I'll go to the bank one more time and ask them again, if not we will send the money to our HSBC account and try that, but I'm not sure it has the capabilities. If not, I guess we have to open a credit card.

Thanks so much for your support guys. After going through so many hurdles to get all the pieces of the puzzle this was quite a disappoinment. I always thought it would be the easiest part to do but now it's become to most challenging. We just want to submit!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Good luck, emivovo! I really hope this gets resolved. It shouldn't be so hard to give the government your money.


----------



## emivovo

That's exactly what I said  Thank you again, lovely lady <3



CollegeGirl said:


> Good luck, emivovo! I really hope this gets resolved. It shouldn't be so hard to give the government your money.


----------



## emivovo

Update--we tried the other card and it didn't work (a different error message strangely) so we will open a credit account and submit once we get the card. Will probably take a week though, sigh. 

Does anyone know if it's an issue if we use a friend or family members card? We have some family and friends who offered but we're not sure if the CO will frown upon it?


----------



## Mish

emivovo said:


> Update--we tried the other card and it didn't work (a different error message strangely) so we will open a credit account and submit once we get the card. Will probably take a week though, sigh.
> 
> Does anyone know if it's an issue if we use a friend or family members card? We have some family and friends who offered but we're not sure if the CO will frown upon it?


That will be fine. Generally as long as they get the money they don't care whose card it is.


----------



## micheleawhittaker

Jmac01 said:


> Hi there  here's the list of documents to upload, for the applicant (from a couple of weeks ago when we applied). Within each category you get to select the document type (eg under the "financial evidence" you can select whether it's a bank statement, will, etc - in most cases there's an option that says "other", and there's always a text box to explain what the document is). Hope this helps you with your application:
> 
> Birth or Age, Evidence of
> Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of
> Divorce/Separation, Evidence of
> Financial aspects of the relationship, Evidence of
> Form 888 Statutory declaration by a supporting witness in relation to a Partner or Prospective Marriage visa application
> Length of the de facto relationship, Evidence of
> Nature of the couple's household, Evidence of
> Nature of the couple's mutual commitment to each other, Evidence of
> Social aspecs of the relationship, Evidence of
> Address - Residential, Evidence of
> Change of Name, Evidence of
> Character, Evidence of
> Citizenship - Not Australian, Evidence of
> Family Composition, Evidence of
> Form 956 Appointment of a migration agent
> Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form
> Health, Evidence of
> Identity, Evidence of
> Medical Examination, Evidence of Intention to Undergo
> Military Discharge, Evidence of
> Military Service, Evidence of
> National Identity Document (other than Passport)
> Photograph - Other
> Photograph - Passport
> Travel Document
> Form 956A Appointment of an authorised contact
> Contact while apart, Evidence of
> Couple are living together, Evidence of
> Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment
> Marriage, Evidence of
> Registered relationship, Evidence of
> Visa status in country of residence, Evidence of


thank you thank you thank you jmac01 - very helpful!!! good luck on your journey!


----------



## pristine3

Hey Everyone! I’ve been reading this forum for about a year and a half and have to say that you all have been such a tremendous help in my move to Australia to be with my partner. 
I’ve been here on a Work and Holiday Visa since Dec. We registered our relationship in February. We’re going to be applying for a partner visa online in October and have started to read through the forms and gather our evidence. I’m pretty anal retentive, which is why I’m starting my prep 3 months in advance 

I do have a two questions and was wondering if you could help me out. 

1. The Immigration booklet mentions that if a party is divorced, you will need to provide a copy of the divorce decree. We have this. However the checklist at the end of form 47SP states that you need both the divorce decree and the marriage certificate for the previous marriage. This is the first time I’ve heard mention of supplying a marriage certificate for previous marriages. Is this correct? Has anyone else supplied both the divorce decree and previous marriage certificate with their paperwork? We only have a photocopy, I assume this would be fine to be certified. 

2. On Form 40SP, for my partner, On Question 21, it asks “What is your current relationship status with the visa applicant?”. My partner checked de facto and next to the de facto box it asks “date relationship began”. Are they looking for the actual date our relationship began or the date the de facto relationship began? My Form 47 asks “Date De facto relationship began”. I don’t want our application to be rejected based on a funny worded question.

Thanks SO much!


----------



## starlight

pristine3 said:


> 2. On Form 40SP, for my partner, On Question 21, it asks "What is your current relationship status with the visa applicant?". My partner checked de facto and next to the de facto box it asks "date relationship began". Are they looking for the actual date our relationship began or the date the de facto relationship began? My Form 47 asks "Date De facto relationship began". I don't want our application to be rejected based on a funny worded question.
> 
> Thanks SO much!


Hey!
I can't help you with your other question but I've also struggled with the question about the "date the relationship began" - I interpreted it as the actual date the relationship began and this was before we started living together (=when our de facto relationship began). My partner and I had discussions about it  because the question is really funny worded and confusing, I doubt though that your (or my for that matter) application would get rejected because of something like that.
And you also have both your statements where you can write more detailed about how your relationship developed and that makes it more clear to immigration too


----------



## CollegeGirl

Exactly - you're going to be explaining how your relationship development, and as long as both dates are in there so they can see where those dates came from, you'll be fine. What they're really looking for is how long you've been de facto, so you COULD just make them both your de facto start date. That's the only thing relevant to your application. Whether you've been dating for seven years or six months before becoming de facto doesn't change anything about your application, only how long you've actually been de facto.

Re: the marriage certificate, yes, we supplied my husband's previous marriage certificate. We had the original and so were able to get a certified copy. I don't think you can really legitimately get a certified copy of a copy, though, and I'm assuming it's a black and white copy, so you can't just apply online and scan it in color to bypass having to certify. I'm not sure what you should do about that, honestly. No way to get the original or a certified copy of it?


----------



## lildevil872

i am just in the process of starting to upload some of my evidence for my partner 820 visa. I was just wondering which category does financial evidence go under? I know it doesn't really need to be in the accurate category however i am trying to organise all my evidence as clearly as possible for my co. By financial evidence i meant applicant's payslips, proof of employment,


----------



## Mish

lildevil872 said:


> i am just in the process of starting to upload some of my evidence for my partner 820 visa. I was just wondering which category does financial evidence go under? I know it doesn't really need to be in the accurate category however i am trying to organise all my evidence as clearly as possible for my co. By financial evidence i meant applicant's payslips, proof of employment,


I am sure there is a financial aspects of the relationship area. If not displayed then you will find it through attachments of right hand side. I can't remember which ones they were but there were a few I had to get to from the right hand side.

If not in financial aspects of relationship just use the right hand attachment to go through and find it. I remember seeing it somewhere even though did not attach my payslips/payment summaries.


----------



## lildevil872

Thanks Mish!! just realised i am such a doofus and totally missed out the side where you can choose to attach files. Haha That was a huge help


----------



## emivovo

We paid! A friend very kindly let us use their card! Woohoo!

I'm now starting to fill out the sponsor section, is it wrong to copy and paste the large sections of writing (such as 'Nature of Commitment', 'Financial Aspects' etc)? 

Or do they expect me to write something completely different but with the same info? We didn't realise the applicant and sponsor section would be so similar so we spent a lot of time perfecting each of those large sections to include everything necessary.


----------



## emivovo

Disregard question above, I've written my own rather than copy and pasted. I think thats the way to go.

How did you guys upload your photos together? Did you do them individually or make a PDF? And in which section did you upload them?


----------



## Mish

emivovo said:


> How did you guys upload your photos together? Did you do them individually or make a PDF? And in which section did you upload them?


I made a word document that was then saved as a PDF document. I had 2 pictures per page and underneath the picture had date of picture, who was in the picture and where it was taken. The photos were then split into trips. I uploaded them to the social area.


----------



## emivovo

Mish said:


> I made a word document that was then saved as a PDF document. I had 2 pictures per page and underneath the picture had date of picture, who was in the picture and where it was taken. The photos were then split into trips. I uploaded them to the social area.


Oh good, that's basically what I did too! Thanks Mish 

One more question guys (I'm sorry!) We filled out Form 80, scanned it and now I'm trying to upload it, but low and behold, it's over the 5MB limit! Did anyone else have this problem? Does anyone know how on earth I can get around this? It's a PDF and I've tried reducing the size, but the lowest I could get it to on Acrobat was 5.4MB!

!!!!!UPDATE!!!!! After fiddling around with this Form for ages with no luck getting it under the 5MB limit, I found THIS site that does it for you! From 8MB to 3.4! Still looks great and the site is secure and reputable. Hope this is helpful for some people!

That's it I'm going to crawl into bed. Application is now complete, bar the one letter from a friend that's in the post on it's way to us!

Thanks everyone! x


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yay for a complete application! That's the same website I used to compress mine as well.  I've recommended it on this forum a bunch of places. Congrats on your finished app!


----------



## Bay56

Um, with my application I used the form from the immi website and just typed up all my info, instead of printing, handwriting and scanning. Is there anything wrong I've done considering people are using the other method? I figured since it's the easiest way, most applicants would've used it?


----------



## Helene

Hi all 

I'm joining you here as I am started my application for the partnership visa!

Hope to lodge it by the beginning of September...

So far I've only requested my police checks and birth certificate  
Still a long way to go!!



Also, I have called immi yesterday for other matters, and asked about price increase. I asked the lady if the fact that there was no raise on the 1st of July meant there would be no raise until 1st January...but she said she didn't have any information on that subject


----------



## emivovo

Bay56 said:


> Um, with my application I used the form from the immi website and just typed up all my info, instead of printing, handwriting and scanning. Is there anything wrong I've done considering people are using the other method? I figured since it's the easiest way, most applicants would've used it?


We did that too originally, then when we printed it (so that my partner could sign it) we noticed most of the things we typed didn't print! The form was essentially blank again! We couldn't figure out what was wrong so we just hand wrote it, signed it and scanned it back up. If you can find a way to sign it electronically then you won't have to worry about printing, signing and rescanning. I don't like the idea of an electronic signature (if it even exists), I think the applicants handwritten one is better, seems more official, particularly on a form as important as Form 80. That is purely my opinion though!


----------



## Bay56

emivovo said:


> We did that too originally, then when we printed it (so that my partner could sign it) we noticed most of the things we typed didn't print! The form was essentially blank again! We couldn't figure out what was wrong so we just hand wrote it, signed it and scanned it back up. If you can find a way to sign it electronically then you won't have to worry about printing, signing and rescanning. I don't like the idea of an electronic signature (if it even exists), I think the applicants handwritten one is better, seems more official, particularly on a form as important as Form 80. That is purely my opinion though!


Come to think about it, I just realised that the signature was an issue. I left mine with no signature as I thought that since I'm filling in the form DIBP would believe that I do consent to sharing that information with them? All the other forms didn't even request signatures, it was more of a clicking a yes or a no button when asked whether you agree to the terms and conditions. Do you think the way I've done it could be an issue?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Bay56 said:


> Um, with my application I used the form from the immi website and just typed up all my info, instead of printing, handwriting and scanning. Is there anything wrong I've done considering people are using the other method? I figured since it's the easiest way, most applicants would've used it?


Nope, that's how I did mine. When I said I used compress.smallpdf.com, I just meant I used it specifically to compress any documents over 5 MB. Wasn't talking about Form 80 in my case.


----------



## CollegeGirl

We did actually print it and then sign it and scan it, though.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Helene said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm joining you here as I am started my application for the partnership visa!
> 
> Hope to lodge it by the beginning of September...
> 
> So far I've only requested my police checks and birth certificate
> Still a long way to go!!
> 
> Also, I have called immi yesterday for other matters, and asked about price increase. I asked the lady if the fact that there was no raise on the 1st of July meant there would be no raise until 1st January...but she said she didn't have any information on that subject


If only that were the case! They can and do raise prices any ol' time - most likely to be at the start of the (financial) year, but last year (I think?) they changed the way prices worked in like September or October - some random month with no warning. They didn't technically raise prices for single applicants, but suddenly you had to pay for additional applicants, etc. For a family of, say, four, it was a HUGE price hike with no notice.


----------



## Bay56

CollegeGirl said:


> We did actually print it and then sign it and scan it, though.


Thanks for that. Nothing I can do now, either I will wait and see if it passes with the CO, or they will request a new one. Can't delete attached evidence, unfortunately.


----------



## emivovo

Bay56 said:


> Thanks for that. Nothing I can do now, either I will wait and see if it passes with the CO, or they will request a new one. Can't delete attached evidence, unfortunately.


Hmmmm. Yeah I think the signature would need to be there, just to kind of officiate things? Perhaps call and ask?

Otherwise you could re-do it with the signature, and upload it to your app with the subject/title of 'Updated Form 80' and then send word to your CO that there's an updated one that has your signature and to disregard the previous one?

It SUCKS that you can't delete something. Luckily though can can add more than one document under the same subject heading.


----------



## Bay56

emivovo said:


> Hmmmm. Yeah I think the signature would need to be there, just to kind of officiate things? Perhaps call and ask?
> 
> Otherwise you could re-do it with the signature, and upload it to your app with the subject/title of 'Updated Form 80' and then send word to your CO that there's an updated one that has your signature and to disregard the previous one?
> 
> It SUCKS that you can't delete something. Luckily though can can add more than one document under the same subject heading.


Hm, redo Form 80. I'd be more enthusiastic if someone told me to solve quantum physics problems than redo this pain of a form


----------



## CollegeGirl

I would just take the approach you're suggesting - wait and see if they ask for a redone one.


----------



## emivovo

Bay56 said:


> Hm, redo Form 80. I'd be more enthusiastic if someone told me to solve quantum physics problems than redo this pain of a form


Amen. Imagine filling it out by hand


----------



## ajmaddison88

Star Hunter said:


> Hi, yes. It can also apply to things like joint invitations to the both of you or other correspondence like Christmas cards to the both of you etc. Basically, do people in your social circle believe you to be in a committed relationship and what evidence do you have to prove that they do see you that way. I have seen people use Facebook "likes" and comments by friends on the nature of their relationship - ie do friends like your relationship status, or make comments on you being a cute couple (or whatever the case may be, lol) on photos you post etc.
> 
> Be as creative as possible.


Hey I came across this suggestion...

How would you provide evidence from Facebook?
The only way I can think of is print screen the Facebook page and send as a word document.
Do you think that would be ok??


----------



## emivovo

ajmaddison88 said:


> Hey I came across this suggestion...
> 
> How would you provide evidence from Facebook?
> The only way I can think of is print screen the Facebook page and send as a word document.
> Do you think that would be ok??


Yeah that would be fine. We did that, I think it's good, even though Facebook is by no means a true measure of a couples relationship (though some people on there seem to think otherwise ha) I do think it can be helpful in showing you are "public". I took some screen shots of "big" Facebook things like our relationship status change and all the comments people made, plus a group status update my partners sister made which she had also tagged my side of the family in. I wouldn't overdo it but a few can't hurt! It's 2014!


----------



## gretz57

ajmaddison88 said:


> Hey I came across this suggestion...
> 
> How would you provide evidence from Facebook?
> The only way I can think of is print screen the Facebook page and send as a word document.
> Do you think that would be ok??


yeah, we did that too. we had our chat printed. we did print one chat per month since the last time we met until i came to see him again on a PMV visa here in Australia. ...


----------



## hessbag

Hey, 
I am up to the screen about family members and am a little confused. Does anyone know if you need to include step-parents and step-siblings (or marriage and of long term defacto relationships)? Should I include them? I was thinking of just including my step mum as she is writing a stat dec for us, but no-one else. What did you guys do if you were in this position? I am the sponsor.
Thanks


----------



## ajmaddison88

emivovo said:


> Yeah that would be fine. We did that, I think it's good, even though Facebook is by no means a true measure of a couples relationship (though some people on there seem to think otherwise ha) I do think it can be helpful in showing you are "public". I took some screen shots of "big" Facebook things like our relationship status change and all the comments people made, plus a group status update my partners sister made which she had also tagged my side of the family in. I wouldn't overdo it but a few can't hurt! It's 2014!


Hey thanks for the advice...

I'm not going to overdo it at all....as you say Facebook isn't a true measure.
What I was mainly looking for was other people tagging me and my partner in, and other people uploading pictures of us together, and as you say big events like the start of the relationship.


----------



## ajmaddison88

hessbag said:


> Hey,
> I am up to the screen about family members and am a little confused. Does anyone know if you need to include step-parents and step-siblings (or marriage and of long term defacto relationships)? Should I include them? I was thinking of just including my step mum as she is writing a stat dec for us, but no-one else. What did you guys do if you were in this position? I am the sponsor.
> Thanks


Hey,

What me and my partner did was include all family members, including step brother/sisters.

As it has a drop down option for it we did it. It does no harm either, just covers all your family members.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yep, I included step-relatives as well.


----------



## alikaup

emivovo said:


> We did that too originally, then when we printed it (so that my partner could sign it) we noticed most of the things we typed didn't print! The form was essentially blank again! We couldn't figure out what was wrong so we just hand wrote it, signed it and scanned it back up. If you can find a way to sign it electronically then you won't have to worry about printing, signing and rescanning. I don't like the idea of an electronic signature (if it even exists), I think the applicants handwritten one is better, seems more official, particularly on a form as important as Form 80. That is purely my opinion though!


Electronic signature is god send i have to say, unfortunately Australia don't accept it, but it is possible in Estonia to sign everything electronically


----------



## emivovo

alikaup said:


> Electronic signature is god send i have to say, unfortunately Australia don't accept it, but it is possible in Estonia to sign everything electronically


So it really does exist!

That's super important to note in case anyone else decides to do an electronic signature for an Aus visa. Don't!


----------



## emivovo

Guys a question regarding the health check. 

What should I do?! I've been reading but I don't quite get it. Can I set up some kind of health account now that's connected to our online app? Is that what e-Medical is? The office we are applying to (Ankara, Turkey) said we should wait for them to tell us when to do the medical rather than do it beforehand, so we haven't done it yet but we have submitted our online application. I have a friend who was in the same boat and when they were told to do their medical it ended up taking 6 weeks to get to the office (they didn't submit online but still-that's a long time for a medical to be completed).

So I'm just wondering, is there anything we can do for this health check to be as prepared as possible? So that when they request it we are ready to jump in?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Not if they've specifically told you to wait until it's requested. If you use the online medical system, it will generate another HAP ID for you that will only confuse things, as your CO will then give you a different one when they tell you it's time to go do the medical. Unfortunately all you can do is just wait. It's unlikely to actually slow the processing of your visa down - they'll request it well before they're ready to grant, probably halfway through the process or earlier, so the six weeks to get the medical to Immi won't affect anything, anyway.


----------



## emivovo

CollegeGirl said:


> Not if they've specifically told you to wait until it's requested. If you use the online medical system, it will generate another HAP ID for you that will only confuse things, as your CO will then give you a different one when they tell you it's time to go do the medical. Unfortunately all you can do is just wait. It's unlikely to actually slow the processing of your visa down - they'll request it well before they're ready to grant, probably halfway through the process or earlier, so the six weeks to get the medical to Immi won't affect anything, anyway.


Good to know, thanks CollegeGirl! I think I'm just at the point now when it's like, last week we had so much to do for this visa, now we have nothing to do but wait! I guess that's kind of nice, but I hate just sitting on my hands waiting!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Oh, emi, I SO understand!  Hang in there, you'll get there!


----------



## LouElla

Sorry to be a pain if I'm asking a repeated question...

I've finally got my online account working YAY! And have just put in the application and paid. So now I have to start uploading all my evidence which is fine. When does my husband fill in his sponsor form and does he use the same account as me? I'm pretty sure he does but I want to double check because there's an option to upload it as evidence under his name but I was hoping we could do it online.


----------



## Helene

Is it a problem to NOT include step-family?
My partner has a 6yo step-brother that he has never met and doesn't even know his name...


----------



## CollegeGirl

LouElla said:


> Sorry to be a pain if I'm asking a repeated question...
> 
> I've finally got my online account working YAY! And have just put in the application and paid. So now I have to start uploading all my evidence which is fine. When does my husband fill in his sponsor form and does he use the same account as me? I'm pretty sure he does but I want to double check because there's an option to upload it as evidence under his name but I was hoping we could do it online.


Yay!  After you submit your application, you'll get a TRN. Then start a new application (application to sponsor a partner to migrate or something along those lines) in your same account. Then you fill everything out there.


----------



## LouElla

Great thank you College Girl, you've been a massive help all through my process of getting this ready and still, much appreciated


----------



## CollegeGirl

Helene said:


> Is it a problem to NOT include step-family?
> My partner has a 6yo step-brother that he has never met and doesn't even know his name...


If step-siblings are an option for type of family members, yes, you must include them. If you don't know the name, include a stat dec in your application (if you're applying online) that you know he has a step brother but don't know the name, etc. Provide whatever information you DO have. If you're applying by paper, there's a section at the back of the form for "Additional Information." You can note this there instead.


----------



## sueann16

Hello all..i've submitted my partner application (309/100) online a month back and i would like to know whether we will be informed when a case officer has been assigned to our case? Or will we only be informed (via email) when the PR has been approved or rejected few months later.

My big concern is that i've submitted my online application but maybe might have missed out certain items and only be informed of it like 6 months down the road and have to re-submit and wait another 6 months. Is it possible to check whether or not the application has been received and all is in place? At least then i'll have a peace of mind..

I'm just feeling really jumpy cause i haven't heard back since i've done my submissions...

Any advice would be really appreciated. 

Regards, 
sue


----------



## CollegeGirl

sueann16 said:


> Hello all..i've submitted my partner application (309/100) online a month back and i would like to know whether we will be informed when a case officer has been assigned to our case? Or will we only be informed (via email) when the PR has been approved or rejected few months later.
> 
> My big concern is that i've submitted my online application but maybe might have missed out certain items and only be informed of it like 6 months down the road and have to re-submit and wait another 6 months. Is it possible to check whether or not the application has been received and all is in place? At least then i'll have a peace of mind..
> 
> I'm just feeling really jumpy cause i haven't heard back since i've done my submissions...
> 
> Any advice would be really appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> sue


It depends on the embassy, Sue, but at most you don't hear when a CO is assigned. You will only hear if they need something else, or if they've made a decision on your visa. You can certainly try emailing to confirm they have everything they need, but they're unlikely to respond, unfortunately. By the way - if they do ask you for more evidence, it doesn't restart your waiting time (as you seem to think). They would just continue processing your visa when they receive the evidence you send. I'm not sure what the waiting times are for your specific embassy, but at most they are more like 9-12 months, so be prepared to wait more than six just in case.


----------



## sueann16

Thanks CollegeGirl for the quick reply! When you say emailing them, you mean email the australian immigration department and not our australia embassy here? Sillly question i know but just to be sure.


----------



## CollegeGirl

No, I mean email your local embassy. When you apply online for an offshore visa, your case is assigned to your local embassy.


----------



## Helene

I have another silly question 

Many documents have to be witnessed or certified by "official witnesses". My partner is public servant since 5+years so he can usually do it. Is it OK though to do it for the visa application? Or is it weird to have the sponsor witness documents?


----------



## Helene

Also other question  (oh this is driving me crazy ), do we need to attach form 47 if applying online?


----------



## Mish

Helene said:


> I have another silly question
> 
> Many documents have to be witnessed or certified by "official witnesses". My partner is public servant since 5+years so he can usually do it. Is it OK though to do it for the visa application? Or is it weird to have the sponsor witness documents?


I was told it was conflict of interest. I am public servant too for 5+ years and was told not witness anyone's statements for the visa application.


----------



## Mish

Helene said:


> Also other question  (oh this is driving me crazy ), do we need to attach form 47 if applying online?


Nope. All the questions are on the online application form.


----------



## Helene

Thanks for your reply

Yeah that's what I thought, even though it's annoying 
Will have to ask a friend for lots of autographs then


----------



## Mish

They have JP's in the shopping centre if that helps.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Wait - Helene, if you're applying online, very little has to be certified. Just the Forms 888/IDs of the people writing statements for you. Nothing else does.


----------



## Helene

Yeah right - it's not that much.
I was just hoping to save the troubles to my friends to have to find someone to certify 888.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Oh, no worries - I completely understand! Just making sure you knew it wasn't EVERYTHING you needed to get certified - lots of folks think it is.


----------



## Helene

We shouldn't say that out loud, it might give them ideas! 
Thanks for pointing it out anyway, better safe than sorry


----------



## MissPhilippines62

Since most of the EVIDENCES were already uploaded in the SUBCLASS 300 (Prospective Marriage Visa) application, do we have to repeat uploading all evidences when applying for SUBCLASS 820 (Partner Visa)?


----------



## Mish

MissPhilippines62 said:


> Since most of the EVIDENCES were already uploaded in the SUBCLASS 300 (Prospective Marriage Visa) application, do we have to repeat uploading all evidences when applying for SUBCLASS 820 (Partner Visa)?


Honestly I don't think it matters what you do. CG just did after PMV with lots for 820 requirements. I did everything that was for PMV and hardly anything for 820 (though was still uploading things when they granted). So basically I don't think it matters what you do.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I would suggest just making sure you cover all four aspects of what they ask for. If some of the evidence you need is from your PMV, feel free to use it. But also make sure you provide adequate evidence of your marriage, wedding. etc. and your newly-shared household/expenses, etc.


----------



## australi

Has anyone successfully gotten a de facto visa with only 1 Australian citizen stat dec? I have them from 3 of my family and 3 friends (all not Australian citizens) and of my partner 2 non-australian family members and 1 Australian friends.

Is it a strict rule that there must be 2 from Australian citizens? I don't have anyone to provide this as neither my partner or I have any family here. Thanks!


----------



## MissPhilippines62

Thanks CG and Mish for your advices. I have been very confident with all I have to do in my application because of all the help I get here. Another thing which came to my mind, reading about the Partner Visa fee, how much do we have to pay for Subclass 820 (more or less) after applying form Subclass 300?


----------



## CollegeGirl

You pay much less - from memory I think it's $1145.


----------



## CollegeGirl

australi said:


> Has anyone successfully gotten a de facto visa with only 1 Australian citizen stat dec? I have them from 3 of my family and 3 friends (all not Australian citizens) and of my partner 2 non-australian family members and 1 Australian friends.
> 
> Is it a strict rule that there must be 2 from Australian citizens? I don't have anyone to provide this as neither my partner or I have any family here. Thanks!


Unfortunately it's not just a strict rule, it's actually a law IF you're applying onshore (820). Are you? You need two from Australian citizens OR Australian permanent residents. If you're applying offshore (PMV or 309), you can supply statements from people outside Australia instead.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

CollegeGirl said:


> You pay much less - from memory I think it's $1145.


Oh good! At least it will not be a big burden like paying for the initial application which is Subclass 300 (in my case) Thanks a lot CG


----------



## australi

CollegeGirl said:


> Unfortunately it's not just a strict rule, it's actually a law IF you're applying onshore (820). Are you? You need two from Australian citizens OR Australian permanent residents. If you're applying offshore (PMV or 309), you can supply statements from people outside Australia instead.


yes i am onshore...thanks for the info i will have to think of someone


----------



## Helene

Your partner must be citizen, or permanent resident to sponsor you, which means he should have been in Australia for a while. During this time, he has never met other Australian citizens/PR that would have seen the two of you together? People from work, at uni, housemates?


----------



## besp

*CO Question*

Hi,
I've recently applied online for a PMV and am currently uploading all my evidence and have a couple of questions:

How do I know when a CO is assigned? Do I get an email or do I have to keep logging on to my IMMIAccount to check?

Currently, how long after application are people having a CO assigned at the London embassy?

Thanks...


----------



## mademoiselle_nina

Hi besp.....

In my case, she contacted me through email and asked me to submit some more forms that is needed, and to do medical examination.
I submitted online aqqrqound early april, and get her emailed us (my fiance and I) by mid may.
But i am applying from Jakarta not London so, tierenh7it can still be different  
Good luck


----------



## MissPhilippines62

As I have been reading, and concerning your queries about when your CO will have to contact you, I guess it will depend or it is a case to case basis. If your CO thinks there are some more requirements you will have to submit, they will have to get in touch with you. I have seen some here who didn't get to know their CO but was able to get the visa granted. If you have complete requirements uploaded, most likely, your CO will not contact you anymore. Just advice you if your visa is already granted. I am quoting from comments made from some here.


----------



## CollegeGirl

besp said:


> Hi,
> I've recently applied online for a PMV and am currently uploading all my evidence and have a couple of questions:
> 
> How do I know when a CO is assigned? Do I get an email or do I have to keep logging on to my IMMIAccount to check?
> 
> Currently, how long after application are people having a CO assigned at the London embassy?
> 
> Thanks...


Since all these things vary by embassy, you're best off talking to others applying through London: http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...use-visa-processing-times-london-embassy.html

Right now, London is pretty regularly granting at 8-9 months, with only a few getting through at 7 months. They generally contact you about halfway through to ask for medicals and police checks - they don't want you to submit them with your application. Not sure exactly when COs are assigned or if they notify (I think London is one of the few that does, though). It doesn't have any bearing on how long your application takes anyway.


----------



## besp

Thanks CG. Have posted the question on the London Forum.


----------



## besp

*Upload Categories*

I know it's a fledgling system and far from perfect but to avoid confusion and to best present my evidence, I've got several questions about where best to upload documents:

1)The Partner Migration book requires a statement for "history of the relationship". The online application has a section for "development of the relationship" under which I wrote "evidence will be uploaded after submission" as we have already written history statements. I can't really see an appropriate evidence category to use. What have others done?

2) I have written a cover letter as if it where a paper application. Any ideas which category I could use for this? And how would I get it read first, as if it were at the top of the pile?

3) I have written a document describing each piece of evidence under the four categories. Rather than split this into 4 documents for each of the categories, where would you suggest might be best to upload this as a single document bearing in mind that similar to the cover letter, I'd like it to be read before each individual piece of evidence.

4) We have various email/skype/whatsapp logs to upload to show contact during separation. They are requested under "nature of commitment" but they seem to be unique in having their own category "contact while apart". Which category would you use?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hi, great site.

I know this thread is about 801/820 but reading through looking for information I noticed questions about 300 prospective spouse coming up too, so I will put my questions in this thread. I got to about page 5 out of 74, my question might be covered in there somewhere already but I could not read the whole 74 pages.

My fiance is from Phillipines but is working in Canada. I have been searching everywhere for information on whether she needs to be in the Phillipines to apply online. I can see it says she needs to be offshore and thats all. I tried calling the immigration with a call back option but they did not call back and emailed a specialist agent on online applications but got no reply. We dont want to get started on the online application if its not possible.

Has anyone done that or know of someone who did that, applied online while living or working in a country that was not their home country. It seems logical it should be allowed, We want to make sure just in case.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## aussiesteve

Uncle Bob said:


> Hi, great site.
> 
> I know this thread is about 801/820 but reading through looking for information I noticed questions about 300 prospective spouse coming up too, so I will put my questions in this thread. I got to about page 5 out of 74, my question might be covered in there somewhere already but I could not read the whole 74 pages.
> 
> My fiance is from Phillipines but is working in Canada. I have been searching everywhere for information on whether she needs to be in the Phillipines to apply online. I can see it says she needs to be offshore and thats all. I tried calling the immigration with a call back option but they did not call back and emailed a specialist agent on online applications but got no reply. We dont want to get started on the online application if its not possible.
> 
> Has anyone done that or know of someone who did that, applied online while living or working in a country that was not their home country. It seems logical it should be allowed, We want to make sure just in case.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You can do the online application no matter where you are. They will probably do it through Ottawa. You have to have most of the Philippine documents sent electronically by the NSO anyway.


----------



## CollegeGirl

besp said:


> I know it's a fledgling system and far from perfect but to avoid confusion and to best present my evidence, I've got several questions about where best to upload documents:
> 
> 1)The Partner Migration book requires a statement for "history of the relationship". The online application has a section for "development of the relationship" under which I wrote "evidence will be uploaded after submission" as we have already written history statements. I can't really see an appropriate evidence category to use. What have others done?
> 
> 2) I have written a cover letter as if it where a paper application. Any ideas which category I could use for this? And how would I get it read first, as if it were at the top of the pile?
> 
> 3) I have written a document describing each piece of evidence under the four categories. Rather than split this into 4 documents for each of the categories, where would you suggest might be best to upload this as a single document bearing in mind that similar to the cover letter, I'd like it to be read before each individual piece of evidence.
> 
> 4) We have various email/skype/whatsapp logs to upload to show contact during separation. They are requested under "nature of commitment" but they seem to be unique in having their own category "contact while apart". Which category would you use?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You're overthinking this.  They genuinely don't care what category you file things under. They look at the application as a whole. Even if you put bank statements under "evidence of shared address," they will still consider it as financial evidence as well. Don't worry so much about it. Pick whatever category you think is the closest fit and go with that. Take a deep breath - you'll get through this!


----------



## CollegeGirl

besp said:


> I know it's a fledgling system and far from perfect but to avoid confusion and to best present my evidence, I've got several questions about where best to upload documents:
> 
> 1)The Partner Migration book requires a statement for "history of the relationship". The online application has a section for "development of the relationship" under which I wrote "evidence will be uploaded after submission" as we have already written history statements. I can't really see an appropriate evidence category to use. What have others done?
> 
> 2) I have written a cover letter as if it where a paper application. Any ideas which category I could use for this? And how would I get it read first, as if it were at the top of the pile?
> 
> 3) I have written a document describing each piece of evidence under the four categories. Rather than split this into 4 documents for each of the categories, where would you suggest might be best to upload this as a single document bearing in mind that similar to the cover letter, I'd like it to be read before each individual piece of evidence.
> 
> 4) We have various email/skype/whatsapp logs to upload to show contact during separation. They are requested under "nature of commitment" but they seem to be unique in having their own category "contact while apart". Which category would you use?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Oh, and there's no way to get a specific document read first. I suppose you could put "read this first" in the document description, but that doesn't mean the CO will necessarily see it before they've read other things.


----------



## belle

*Email from DIAC*

Hi,

I received this email from DIAC titled "Outstanding information required for your Partner Migration application [SEC=UNCLASSIFIED]" . I have submitted heaps of documents covering all the aspects of application for Partner Visa in parts as soon as I lodged it in Feb 2014 and I'm sure it has been received. Now, is this email just reminding me to ensure completeness of documents, as it outlined all the documents needed. I'm just curious about the word "outstanding" which means for me is lacking. Has anyone received this email prior assignment of CO. Should I email them and ask or this is just a process thing? Please help! Below is the actual email. Sorry its too long. 

Thank you.

Belle

Dear (my name)

This is an automatically generated message. If you have been contacted by a case officer or this Partner application has been finalised, please disregard this message.

Re: Application for Partner Migration

We refer to your application for a Temporary Partner visa (subclass 820) and Permanent Partner visa (subclass 801), lodged online on 13-Feb-2014.

Your application for the Temporary Partner visa (subclass 820) will soon be allocated to a case officer for assessment. Please ensure all of your outstanding documents have been scanned and uploaded to your ImmiAccount.

Please refer to the instructions below for the required information needed to assess your application.

Attaching documents
You can upload a maximum of 60 documents but each document can have multiple pages. If you are providing photographs, for example, you can scan multiple photographs to one document.

All documents must be scanned and uploaded to your ImmiAccount. Documents sent by email or through the post will cause delays in the processing of your application.

Form 80 - Personal particulars for character assessment
If you have not already done so, download and complete Form 80 (available from our website at http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf ). Please pay particular attention to Questions 21 to 26. It is essential that every period of time is accounted for, with no gaps in the timeline of your residence, employment and education histories. Any gaps in information will delay processing.

Police clearances
A scanned copy of an original National Police Certificate from the Australian Federal Police is required in the following circumstances:
A National Police Certificate from the Australian Federal Police is required for any visa applicant (including dependants) who is over 16 years of age and who has resided in Australia cumulatively for twelve months or more.
If you have included a dependent child/children (who are currently under the age of 18) as part of this application, your sponsor must also provide a National Police Certificate from the Australian Federal Police.
Please upload your scanned National Police certificates to your ImmiAccount and retain the originals in the event that your case officer requests you to forward them.

Overseas police clearance certificate
You and any of your dependants aged 16 years or over (including non-migrating dependents) must provide a scanned copy of an original police clearance certificate via your ImmiAccount for every country you or they have lived in for 12 months or more (cumulatively) in the last 10 years since turning 16 years of age.

Please retain your overseas police clearance certificates in the event that your case officer requests you to forward the originals.

Please note: Documents in languages other than in English must be accompanied by an English translation completed by a translator accredited by the National Accreditation for Translators and Interpreters (NAATI).

Health assessment
If you have not already completed your health examinations please select the link Organise your health examinations in your ImmiAccount.

Sponsorship requirements
Please also be aware that your sponsor must also complete a sponsorship. If they have not already done so, please follow the below instructions on how to complete an online sponsorship.

To complete the sponsorship, your sponsor may wish to create their own ImmiAccount, or you may choose to complete the sponsorship form together from your own account. Lodging is very similar to the process you used to complete your application.

Within ImmiAccount, please select the New Application tab, and then select Sponsorship for a Partner to Migrate to Australia (300,309/100,820/801)

To enable the system to match up the sponsorship with your application you will be asked to provide your Transaction Reference Number (TRN). Your TRN can be found at the top of this email.

Evidence of the relationship
Please upload evidence to your ImmiAccount that demonstrates the following:

History of your relationship - Statements from you and your partner about:
how, when and where you first met
how your relationship developed
when you decided to marry or to start a de facto relationship
your domestic arrangements (how you support each other financially, physically and emotionally and when this level of commitment began)
any periods of separation (when and why the separation occurred, for how long and how you maintained your relationship during the period of separation)
your future plans.
Financial evidence of your relationship - Documents to show that you and your partner share financial commitments and responsibilities, such as:
evidence of any joint ownership of real estate or other major assets (for example, cars, appliances) and any joint liabilities (for example, loans, insurance)
sharing of finances
legal commitments that you and your partner have taken on as a couple
evidence that you and your partner have operated joint bank accounts for a reasonable period of time
sharing of household bills and expenses.
The nature of the household - Documents to show that you and your partner share responsibilities in your household, such as:
your living arrangement
a statement about the way housework is distributed
joint ownership or joint rental of the house in which you live
joint utilities accounts (electricity, gas, telephone)
joint responsibility for bills for day-to-day living expenses
joint responsibility for children
correspondence addressed to both you and your partner at the same address
Social context of the relationship - Documents to show how your relationship with your partner is seen by your friends and family will be considered, such as:
evidence that you and your partner are usually accepted as a couple socially (for example, joint invitations, going out together, friends and acquaintances in common)
statutory declarations from your partner's parents, family members, relatives and other friends about their assessment of the nature of your relationship
evidence that you and your partner have declared your relationship to government bodies, commercial or public institutions or authorities, joint membership of organisations or groups
evidence of joint participation in sporting, cultural or social activities
joint travel
The nature of your commitment to each other - Documents to show your commitment to each other:
knowledge of each other's personal circumstances (for example, background and family situation)
intention that your relationship will be long-term (for example, the extent to which you have combined your affairs)
the terms of your wills and superannuation beneficiaries
correspondence and itemised phone accounts that demonstrate the level of contact with your sponsor and how you maintain contact during periods of separation.

Long-term relationship requirements
If you have indicated on your application that you and your sponsor have been in a long-term relationship, then you will need to provide evidence to demonstrate you meet the following provision.

For immigration purposes, a long-term relationship is one that has existed for 3 years at time of lodgement or 2 years if there is a child of the relationship. If you have claimed a de facto relationship, you must have been living together, or not separately and apart on a permanent basis for this period.

Client service information
More information about your rights and obligations, including our Client Service Charter and how to make a compliment, complaint or suggestion, is available on the our website at: Client Service Charter.

For further information on temporary and permanent partner visas please visit our website - Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection .

Enquiries about this application
Please include your File Number in the subject line of your email and send it to [email protected]

Yours sincerely

Temporary Partner Processing Centre, WA
Department of Immigration and Border Protection


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hi Belle - that's an email a LOT of people received yesterday.  Like it says at the beginning, it's an automatically-generated email. It's not specific to your circumstances. If you're missing any of those items, they want you to provide them now. If you've already provided them all, nothing to worry about. That's all it means.


----------



## belle

CollegeGirl said:


> Hi Belle - that's an email a LOT of people received yesterday.  Like it says at the beginning, it's an automatically-generated email. It's not specific to your circumstances. If you're missing any of those items, they want you to provide them now. If you've already provided them all, nothing to worry about. That's all it means.


Hi College Girl,

Thank you so much for your quick reply. Thats what I thought too, although the worrier in me wants to ask hehe. Thanks again I hope this email means the ball will start rolling soon! )

Belle


----------



## Ninja69

Good day , 

I am in the process of applying online Onshore Partner Visa ( Defato). We will be filing the application so etime first week of September 2014.

I am on a tourist visa now and arrived here last December 2013 leaving Australia every 3 months for a week or two as the visa stated. I believe to be able to register the relationship in Victoria me and my partner should be living in Victoria for 12 months. He has been living in Victoria since birth so that is not a problem for him. 
My concern is, can we register the relationship in Births, Death and Marriage sometime December 2014 ? That is 12 months since the time of my arrival.

Your utmost reply is greatly apprciated.
Respectfully,
Ninja 69


----------



## CollegeGirl

You can try, Ninja. It sounds like you'd qualify as long as you have evidence of having lived there during that twelve-month period.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I would include a note in your application that you are planning to register the relationship with Victoria BDM in December. Then as soon as you do the paperwork, forward the receipt you get from BDM. Once you get your registration certificate (a month or so later), upload it.

Just keep in mind this is a LITTLE risky - when you apply, you won't have met the de facto requirements nor registered your relationship. They could theoretically make a decision on your visa before December and reject it. You will just have to hope they don't...


----------



## Ninja69

Thank you for your reply.

We will be n our one year as defacto on August 7th and file online September 7th two weeks before my last day stay here since I arrived here June 24th


----------



## CollegeGirl

Oh - were you not living in Victoria that whole time? Is that why you won't have been in Victoria for a year until December?


----------



## Ninja69

I arrived December 22nd 2013 on a tourist visa and started defacto August 2013 . In two mons we will on our one year as defacto and file the relationship in December.


----------



## Ninja69

So from August 2013-August 2014 we are on our 1 year as defacto so this is not a problem at all as we are in a continuing and genuine relationship. 

December 2013 I arrived here and left every 3 months for a week or two as the visa stated that I can only stay 3 months maximum. So from December 2013-December 2014 I am living with my partner in Victoria. I have bank statements delivered to home and magazine subscription , motorcycle club newsletter addressed at home.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Ninja69 said:


> I arrived December 22nd 2013 on a tourist visa and started defacto August 2013 . In two mons we will on our one year as defacto and file the relationship in December.


Between August 2013 and December 22, 2013, were you living together OUTSIDE Australia, then? Or were you not living together at all? That's what I'm trying to understand. If you weren't living together at all during that time period they likely won't count that as time spent in a de facto relationship.


----------



## Ninja69

Yes you are right. But we have are in a genuine and continuing relationship opened a bank account in August 2013 on my first visit in Melbourne. I am his beneficiary now in his superannuation and Will. I remitted money in our joint account.... We have been separated for 4 months until I arrived here in December 2013. That is why in December 2014 we plan to register the relationship in addition to our application.


----------



## Ninja69

I was living in Tokyo for work and I could not leave the country so it was in December 2013 that I decided to stay in Australia and left the country every 3 months as stated in my visa condition.


----------



## Ninja69

College Girl do you know this? 

As stated in Fact Sheet 35 -One Year Relationship Requirement for Defacto Partners 

Living together is regarded as a common element in most on-going relationships. It is recognized that, for various reasons, couples may sometimes have to live apart. Provided the separation is temporary and the couple had, at some point since commencement of the relationship lived together, their relationship might still satisfy the requirements of a de facto relationship.

For this reason, the one year relationship criterion does not require the couple to have physically lived together for the entire 12 months, but rather to have been in a de facto relationship for that period.

Partners who are currently not living together may be required to provide additional evidence that they are not living separately and apart on a permanent basis in order to satisfy the requirements of a de facto relationship.


----------



## Ninja69

Anyways, thank you for answering my inquiry. I think Mark Northam is the best person to ask xxx


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yes, I am fully aware of what it says on that fact sheet. That's why I was trying to find out from you if you had lived together before December.


----------



## dragonBug3

I have researched and read so much about about applying for a partner visa that I'm starting to think I've got too much info running through my head! I have a couple of questions:

1.) Is there a list of documents that are required AT TIME OF APPLICATION? We have what I consider to be the most important documents including Relationship Registration Certificate and our child's Birth Certificate but am wondering about documents such as Form 888 - do they need to be signedprior to application? What if we supply the required 2x Form 888 and then submit additional statements from friends and family after we apply online? Are they still considered valid?

2.) If applying onshore we should wait to apply for and submit medical and police checks until requested by the department? Or should the police check be supplied at the time of application?

I know that there's all this info available on the DIBP website but like I said I'm starting to get all confused! We've got nearly all of the documents we need... It's just double checking!


----------



## CollegeGirl

dragonBug3 said:


> I have researched and read so much about about applying for a partner visa that I'm starting to think I've got too much info running through my head!


Believe me, I understand! LOL.



> I have a couple of questions:
> 
> 1.) Is there a list of documents that are required AT TIME OF APPLICATION? We have what I consider to be the most important documents including Relationship Registration Certificate and our child's Birth Certificate but am wondering about documents such as Form 888 - do they need to be signedprior to application? What if we supply the required 2x Form 888 and then submit additional statements from friends and family after we apply online? Are they still considered valid?


You pretty much want to upload everything you have ASAP after hitting the "submit" button on the application. I would try to do it in the first few days after... I did it immediately after, personally, though some people have taken up to a couple weeks after and it's been okay. You want them to at least assess that you've got the basics and your application is valid. I would make sure you upload at least two Forms 888 ASAP as that is the minimum number for it to be considered a valid application (if you're applying onshore). It's absolutely fine to upload more 888s and/or other friends/family statements later... anytime you get them. That's exactly what we did. You can also continue to upload additional evidence you get anytime throughout the processing period.



> 2.) If applying onshore we should wait to apply for and submit medical and police checks until requested by the department? Or should the police check be supplied at the time of application?


This is entirely up to you. If you submit police checks and medicals with the application, there's a chance (DEFINITELY not a certainty, and MUCH less likely if you're from a high-risk country) you could be one of the lucky ones we've seen recently with a six-month processing time instead of over a year. BUT if you do this, you risk having to re-do the medicals and police checks if they don't grant your visa within a year. They don't USUALLY ask people to redo them, but they can. It's all in which way you want to gamble and what your priorities are. If your priority is quick processing, I'd do them in advance. If your priority is making sure you don't have to pay to do the medicals twice, I'd wait until the CO asks.


----------



## hessbag

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## belle

Hi,

Good morning to everyone. Just a quick question. In a letter sent to me which I posted earlier said, we can submit a maximum of 60 documents. I realised I submitted more, which were all received. Does it mean they will only look at 60 documents? And how would they choose which. Im planning to submit another one, a change of circumstance (work place) but worried if its a problem that I submitted more than they are asking. You cant delete documents that has been uploaded. Anyone submitted more than 60?

Thanks

Belle


----------



## CollegeGirl

There are people on this forum who have submitted 200 or more. Was it an actual LETTER you got saying they only accept 60, or just an error message? I think the system was initially set up to only accept 60, but you can get around that by using the "Attach Documents" button at the top right. Is that what you did? I wouldn't worry. They are required to look at ALL the evidence you provide. They're not going to just stop looking at the 60th document.


----------



## Christo

Hi
My partner and I are looking at setting up an online Immi account, but Im not clear as to whether we both use the same Immi account or create separate accounts in order to apply online. can anyone clarify please. Thankyou.


----------



## CollegeGirl

You can do either, but it's less complicated to use a single account.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

Christo said:


> Hi
> My partner and I are looking at setting up an online Immi account, but Im not clear as to whether we both use the same Immi account or create separate accounts in order to apply online. can anyone clarify please. Thankyou.


I took the advice of CG saying that it is simpler to use 1 account for both . It is easier to track all records and TRN as well as HAP ID.


----------



## indianchunky

Hi All. Quick question. Can you still upload normal scans to online visa applications? In the advice fields it always says certified but from my memory the big advantage of the online system was that you don't have to certify. Cheers


----------



## starlight

indianchunky said:


> Hi All. Quick question. Can you still upload normal scans to online visa applications? In the advice fields it always says certified but from my memory the big advantage of the online system was that you don't have to certify. Cheers


As long as they are good quality colour scans you don't need to get them certified


----------



## indianchunky

Cool that's a relief. Sometimes challenging to get good quality with the 5mb limit. 
Also had a case where suddenly all my upload buttons disappeared. After a while it just came back. Strange.


----------



## starlight

indianchunky said:


> Cool that's a relief. Sometimes challenging to get good quality with the 5mb limit.
> Also had a case where suddenly all my upload buttons disappeared. After a while it just came back. Strange.


Yeah I had problems with the limit with form 80 and the bank statements but there are programs you can use to make them smaller (sorry, don't know which ones, my partner helped me). That's really strange with the buttons but at least they came back again!


----------



## CollegeGirl

You can use compress.smallpdf.com to compress files to smaller sizes.  That's what i used, at least.


----------



## indianchunky

Cool ill try that. 
After submitting where is the part where my wife can enter her details as sponsor? . There is only a list of forms to upload including 47sp I think. Or is that all? I thought there would be a form like the one I had to enter.


----------



## CollegeGirl

There is. After you submit, you'll receive a TRN #. After you've got that, on the home page of your ImmiAccount, in the same place you selected "new Application" to start the applicant's application, you'll hit "new application" and select the sponsor's application. It's called "application for a partner to migrate to Australia" or something along those lines.


----------



## indianchunky

Cool, done. 
Form 80 is a bit of a pain. Same questions as asked before in the online application. Don't get it.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Form 80 is used for other types of applications - not just partner visa ones - some of which don't have those questions on them already. That's why the duplication.


----------



## indianchunky

I don't seem to find it on the Checklist. Does the sponsor need a police check as well?


----------



## rani

I believe the sponsor needs a police check if there are minor children involved. I needed one, Im the sponsor and they are my children


----------



## deewood

The sponsor only has to do a police check if they have children


----------



## jnix

I'm applying offshore, online for a partner visa (marriage). Some things I see in this thread conflict with what I'm seeing in the online platform. I have not submitted past the first 26 questions yet, but I haven't seen anything about a financial sponsor, is one required? I also have been married over three years, and would like to be processed as a permanent resident, not a temporary, as such. I have not seen anywhere that I can indicate this on the application. Any advice?


----------



## CollegeGirl

jnix said:


> I'm applying offshore, online for a partner visa (marriage). Some things I see in this thread conflict with what I'm seeing in the online platform. I have not submitted past the first 26 questions yet, but I haven't seen anything about a financial sponsor, is one required? I also have been married over three years, and would like to be processed as a permanent resident, not a temporary, as such. I have not seen anywhere that I can indicate this on the application. Any advice?


Jnix - there is nowhere that you indicate that on the application. You don't ask for it - they just give it to you if you qualify. You can certainly put something about it in your statement about your relationship if you like, or you can create a document and then upload it with the rest of your documents. But really, it's not necessary. It's part of the CO's job to evaluate you for a permanent visa right away if you qualify. Out of probably thousands of partner visa applications we've heard about on this forum in the last couple of years, there are only two people who have accidentally been given a temporary visa when they qualified for a permanent one. In the case of the first person, they rectified it immediately when she contacted them. The second person it just happened to, so it's still in the process of being fixed, but I've no doubt they'll fix it.

As to your first question, there is no longer an "Assurance of Support" for partner visas. Immigration only care that you can support yourselves. You can include payslips for the sponsor and/or the applicant, even from other countries, to prove you are both capable of holding down a job, or you can provide a statutory declaration from relatives in Australia willing to financially support you both if necessary for the first couple of years if you're concerned. Or you can just not provide any of that and see if they ask for it. It's not required, but if it's something they have a reason to be concerned about they may ask for, which can slow your application slightly. It's up to you, and entirely your choice.


----------



## bagelbagel81

Amandy said:


> Hi Sydneygal,
> 
> There will be a list of "Evidence of" headings that say "Recommended" and "Attach Document" next to them. There's about 20 headings.
> 
> There will be two sets of these 20 or so headings, one for the applicant and one for the sponsor.
> 
> Be very very careful because once you've uploaded the document, you cannot delete it.


QUESTION:

Is anyone else submitting their Permanent Partner Visa online (801) and have a glitch that does not allow you to select any other person other than "Person 1"? Is this because they have to do one person at a time or is there something wrong with the system?

Any help appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## jnix

Am I understanding it right that I cannot attach any documents or do anything further until after I submit the initial information and pay the application fees?


----------



## MissPhilippines62

jnix said:


> Am I understanding it right that I cannot attach any documents or do anything further until after I submit the initial information and pay the application fees?


Yes, you are right. You have to submit your application and pay before you can proceed in attaching your evidences.


----------



## indianchunky

Hi all. Quick one. Do you have to upload anything in the sponsor application? I am uploading everything in my part.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

indianchunky said:


> Hi all. Quick one. Do you have to upload anything in the sponsor application? I am uploading everything in my part.


There are some evidences you should upload in the sponsor's application like his/her identification, birth certificate, employment details and some other evidences which concerns your sponsor.


----------



## CollegeGirl

It really doesn't matter - if you've already uploaded the sponsor's identification documents, etc. to the applicant's section I wouldn't worry about it as you don't want to upload things twice. As long as it's part of your application, that's the important part. But if you haven't done it yet - those types of documents that are about the sponsor only should probably be uploaded to the sponsor's application instead.


----------



## indianchunky

Hi guys. Thanks for your replies. It seems like it automatically took the docs I uploaded in my section over to the sponsor section. User friendly


----------



## belle

I got my visa grant on 30/7/14!!
Thanks everyone for all your help!
Visa 820, applied onshore 13/2/14, after 5 months of waiting!
From the Philippines married to an Australian


----------



## indianchunky

Congratulations  great feeling I bet. Online or paper?


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations Belle. Wonderful news. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## belle

indianchunky said:


> Congratulations  great feeling I bet. Online or paper?


Hi!

I applied online  No contact with CO at all, just the generic letter saying to complete documents for my application.

Belle


----------



## Merge

Hello. I have a huge problem when started to apply for online Onshore partner visa. 
I am on my eVisitor sub 651 at the moment and it said this to me : 

•The applicant is unable to complete an application for this visa. 
This could be due to one or more of the following reasons: 
- a previous visa cancellation or refusal; or
- the applicant does not hold an appropriate visa; or
- a condition on the current visa held by the applicant; or
- the applicant's location cannot be confirmed; or
- the applicant is an Australian citizen or a permanent resident.
Please review the information on the department's website about eligibility for this type of application

I saw this same problem here somewhere earlier, but cant find it that quick. 
Does anyone know what could be the matter and what should I do? 
Im desperate..


----------



## starlight

Merge said:


> Hello. I have a huge problem when started to apply for online Onshore partner visa.
> I am on my eVisitor sub 651 at the moment and it said this to me :
> 
> •The applicant is unable to complete an application for this visa.
> This could be due to one or more of the following reasons:
> - a previous visa cancellation or refusal; or
> - the applicant does not hold an appropriate visa; or
> - a condition on the current visa held by the applicant; or
> - the applicant's location cannot be confirmed; or
> - the applicant is an Australian citizen or a permanent resident.
> Please review the information on the department's website about eligibility for this type of application
> 
> I saw this same problem here somewhere earlier, but cant find it that quick.
> Does anyone know what could be the matter and what should I do?
> Im desperate..


Have you done your medicals yet? I had the same problem at first (and with my application with my tourist visa too! - her was the passport number the problem), and it had something to do with the medicals, I had to write a "H" before I entered the HAP ID.


----------



## Merge

starlight said:


> Have you done your medicals yet? I had the same problem at first (and with my application with my tourist visa too! - her was the passport number the problem), and it had something to do with the medicals, I had to write a "H" before I entered the HAP ID.


Yes I did the medicals two weeks ago, i dont think thats the problem tho. And now I also tried and put the H before hap id like you said, but it still says the same stuff..


----------



## indianchunky

What happens if you leave the hap id out.


----------



## Merge

indianchunky said:


> What happens if you leave the hap id out.


Still says the same thing.. 
I have no idea whats the problem, cuz everything should be right and i havent have problems before with the visas.


----------



## Mish

It is usually to do with the medicals or if you have a no further stay condition on the visa.

With your medicals have you checked to make sure they have gone through and haven't been referred. If they haven't been processed then that will probably be the problem.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Your eVisitor doesn't have a "no further stay" condition on it, does it?

It could be that you've done your medicals and they're not in the system yet. Someone else had that issue.


----------



## Merge

I checked the conditions of my visa and there is no "no further stay" , so cant be it. Also, from where can i get the info about whether my medicals have been processed or not?


----------



## Merge

So i spoke with immi and they had an issue in the system, so It has nothing to do with me. But to fix it, it will take them 7-10days. Which I dont have anymore, cuz my current 651 runs out on 11th. Now I need to do all the visa on paper. Fast. 
But does anyone know, if I send only the forms out tomorrow, how long it will take them to put it in and give me the bridging visa? 

Also, how then after that I can now send them all my evidences and that? can i upload them online or now I just need to send everything through post? 

Thank you for your answers


----------



## Mish

Merge said:


> So i spoke with immi and they had an issue in the system, so It has nothing to do with me. But to fix it, it will take them 7-10days. Which I dont have anymore, cuz my current 651 runs out on 11th. Now I need to do all the visa on paper. Fast.
> But does anyone know, if I send only the forms out tomorrow, how long it will take them to put it in and give me the bridging visa?
> 
> Also, how then after that I can now send them all my evidences and that? can i upload them online or now I just need to send everything through post?
> 
> Thank you for your answers


Everything needs to be sent with the forms otherwise you will face rejection! Happened to one member who was told not to supply evidence with the application forms and the co would ask for it.


----------



## Merge

Mish said:


> Everything needs to be sent with the forms otherwise you will face rejection! Happened to one member who was told not to supply evidence with the application forms and the co would ask for it.


Ok, but do you know how much time it will take them to put my application in?


----------



## Mish

Merge said:


> Ok, but do you know how much time it will take them to put my application in?


They usually back date the bridging visa and it takes up to 10 days.


----------



## deewood

Merge said:


> Ok, but do you know how much time it will take them to put my application in?


Take your application into the office and they should give you the bridging visa there and then over the counter (read it before in this forum somewhere)


----------



## CollegeGirl

deewood said:


> Take your application into the office and they should give you the bridging visa there and then over the counter (read it before in this forum somewhere)


Merge is applying for a Partner Visa, I believe. Can't lodge those in person anymore. Online or via post only.


----------



## Merge

CollegeGirl said:


> Merge is applying for a Partner Visa, I believe. Can't lodge those in person anymore. Online or via post only.


Yhep, thats the case there. No over counter business with thisone.. 
But I sent all forms,evidences and now will wait what they say next and when. 
Thanks everyone.


----------



## angelicabcc

Is it okay to black out or cover up certain things on a piece of evidence I'm uploading, they have nothing to do with what I'm trying to show in the evidence, just some account numbers etc that I'd rather not trust to a stranger. Just not sure whether the documents still valid if its been 'altered'... I think I've seen this asked before but I can't remember the answer!


----------



## Mish

We blacked out our TFN etc and it wasn't an issue.


----------



## ej085

Quick question.

Applying for Partner Visa onshore (820). Do we need an appointment at Department of Immigration in Sydney or can we just go in? 

Thanks.


----------



## CollegeGirl

You can't apply in person for Partner Visas anymore. Online or by post only.


----------



## ej085

Really? I haven't heard that before. The DIAC website for 820 visas advises to submit in person if you're using a debit card and if the sponsor is paying for the visa application (which is the case for me & my partner).


----------



## CollegeGirl

The DIAC website has loads of outdated information on it, unfortunately. Does your debit card have a Visa or MasterCard logo on it? If it does, you can use it as a "credit card" to pay online without any problems. 

It's been the case for over a year now that you can't apply in person anymore.


----------



## ej085

Wow, that certainly is outdated then. 

Debit card has a Visa logo.

What I require is a receipt / some proof of submission. If I can explain a little further... I'm an Australian citizen. My partner and I got married a few weeks ago and are off on our honeymoon in 1 weeks time. Partner was on a student visa but graduated early, so they've given him 28 days to apply for a new visa (or leave, but he's not). While we wait for the new visa (Partner) to be decided, he'll stay on the student visa until it expires in March next year, allowing unlimited work and unlimited travel. We've been advised by someone from the DIAC Student Integrity unit.

So I'd like some solid evidence at hand that he's applied for another visa, for when we return from our honeymoon, in case he's questioned. I hope this makes sense.


----------



## CollegeGirl

And also - FYI - we've had multiple people on this forum attempt to lodge in person and then told to leave and apply by post, so it's definitely something they're enforcing. It's frustrating to me that their website still says you can apply in person!


----------



## CollegeGirl

ej085 said:


> Wow, that certainly is outdated then.
> 
> Debit card has a Visa logo.
> 
> What I require is a receipt / some proof of submission. If I can explain a little further... I'm an Australian citizen. My partner and I got married a few weeks ago and are off on our honeymoon in 1 weeks time. Partner was on a student visa but graduated early, so they've given him 28 days to apply for a new visa (or leave, but he's not). While we wait for the new visa (Partner) to be decided, he'll stay on the student visa until it expires in March next year, allowing unlimited work and unlimited travel. We've been advised by someone from the DIAC Student Integrity unit.
> 
> So I'd like some solid evidence at hand that he's applied for another visa, for when we return from our honeymoon, in case he's questioned. I hope this makes sense.


Why not apply online, then? You'd get an immediate acknowledgment email (next business day at the latest) and Bridging Visa A.


----------



## Mish

You will want to apply online and not via post. The reason being is that you are leaving in 1 week. They do a check when lodging that you are onshore. When online this is done straight away. Post it can take up to 10 days and you could be offshore. If offshore than the submission for an 820 is invalid.


----------



## ej085

Ah, yes, we don't want a rejected application for that reason... certainly can't afford to lose the visa fee. Thank you. That's not something we considered.

We'll attempt to submit online now then, as we're as close to ready as we can be (not decision ready but almost there and a visa app needs to be submitted or there will be no honeymoon!)

Is there anything in particular we need to be aware of or cautious of in submitting online, or is it all self-explanatory? 

Thank you - we appreciate the help.


----------



## ej085

Also, is it ok to submit an incomplete application online? Do they reject the application if things are missing, or request further info?


----------



## Mish

Online is pretty self explanatory. You need to do the application for the sponsor and link it to the applicants. You can't upload until you have paid for the application. 

You can upload additional information as you go but they would expect it to be done within a few weeks I imagine. If the things that you need to add aren't major than that is ok. By major I mean things like honeymoon photos. As long as you have statements, financial things etc that should be ok.


----------



## ej085

Mish said:


> ]
> You can upload additional information as you go but they would expect it to be done within a few weeks I imagine. If the things that you need to add aren't major than that is ok. By major I mean things like honeymoon photos. As long as you have statements, financial things etc that should be ok.


We're missing the following:
- Marriage certificate (just hasn't shown up in the mail yet - should be soon)
- Police checks (submitted; awaiting in the mail)
- Health examinations ... haven't done this yet; we were told we could wait and they'd let us know when they're required

We're on our honeymoon for 2 weeks (commencing a week from now). So it will be a number of weeks before we can submit what we don't already have...


----------



## CollegeGirl

Make sure you start with the applicant's application. Complete it, pay, submit and you can then start the sponsor's using the TRN you get from the applicant's once you submit it.


----------



## ej085

Thanks. We've started with the applicant (my husband's) application now.


----------



## ej085

CollegeGirl said:


> Make sure you start with the applicant's application. Complete it, pay, submit and you can then start the sponsor's using the TRN you get from the applicant's once you submit it.


My husband has submitted his application. Do we just attach a scanned copy of my form (the sponsor form) now that we're at the section where you upload documents?


----------



## CollegeGirl

You can if you want to, but they prefer you to use the actual sponsor's application. Go back to the page where you started your husband's application (the home page for your ImmiAccount), click "New Application" and look for the one for sponsors. You should see it.


----------



## Mish

ej085 said:


> We're missing the following:
> - Marriage certificate (just hasn't shown up in the mail yet - should be soon)
> - Police checks (submitted; awaiting in the mail)
> - Health examinations ... haven't done this yet; we were told we could wait and they'd let us know when they're required
> 
> We're on our honeymoon for 2 weeks (commencing a week from now). So it will be a number of weeks before we can submit what we don't already have...


Should be fine. Just scan and attach the unoffical one and label it unoffical so that they know you are still waiting on the official one if they happen to look.

When we got married it took about 5 weeks to get the certificate because of a backlog.


----------



## ej085

Thanks, Mish. Perhaps this has been asked before, but if information is missing will they request it as opposed to immediately rejecting the visa? I'm concerned we don't have enough financial evidence, but we may be able to source more.


----------



## Mish

ej085 said:


> Thanks, Mish. Perhaps this has been asked before, but if information is missing will they request it as opposed to immediately rejecting the visa? I'm concerned we don't have enough financial evidence, but we may be able to source more.


Up to the co. Some will ask for more evidence and others will not.


----------



## ej085

Best to supply as much evidence as possible now, then?


----------



## Mish

ej085 said:


> Best to supply as much evidence as possible now, then?


Yep and keep adding as you get more evidence which is one of the benefits of online applications. So whenever you get a joint bill or joint bank statement scan and upload it.


----------



## ej085

Brilliant. Will do. Thank you.


----------



## flowerpot

hello sam1
i did lodge my application for 820/801 on 28th sep 2012 and i got my temporary visa on 4th dec 2012.and i just received email from immigration asking more documents for stage 1 that is 801 permanent visa on 28/07/2014. now i am gathering all the supporting documents and gointo submit them tomorrow. will update u once i hear from the immi.

flowerpot


----------



## ej085

Is there a limit to the amount of documents you can upload? My husband is experiencing some difficulty uploading more documents to his section of the visa application.

It's saying - for his section only - "No next steps available."


----------



## CollegeGirl

Try the "attach documents" button in the top right. Someone here uploaded over 200 documents.


----------



## ej085

Thanks, all good. 

We've just received our police checks in the mail. We need to send the originals in apparently. Do we just send them to the nearest Immigration office?


----------



## MissPhilippines62

ej085 said:


> Thanks, all good.
> 
> We've just received our police checks in the mail. We need to send the originals in apparently. Do we just send them to the nearest Immigration office?


Since you have done your application online, you will have to scan your police check and attach it to your application online.


----------



## nasotrang

After I pay do I have to upload something right away or I can upload whenever I want?


----------



## CollegeGirl

You can upload docs whenever you're ready, but I wouldn't wait too long. I'd try to have it all done in a couple of weeks if you can.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

nasotrang said:


> After I pay do I have to upload something right away or I can upload whenever I want?


I would suggest that you upload your evidences as soon as you can since it will take time to attach all the evidences.


----------



## ej085

MissPhilippines62 said:


> Since you have done your application online, you will have to scan your police check and attach it to your application online.


I swear we read that you upload a scanned copy but they need the actual hard copy also? Although we're fast realising a lot of information is out of date...


----------



## Mish

ej085 said:


> I swear we read that you upload a scanned copy but they need the actual hard copy also? Although we're fast realising a lot of information is out of date...


They may ask for the original up to the case officer really. But you scan it and will ask for original if they need it, so keep it safe just incase.


----------



## deewood

nasotrang said:


> After I pay do I have to upload something right away or I can upload whenever I want?


I paid and applied at the end of July and am still uploading docs


----------



## itishreee

Star Hunter said:


> You can't actually upload anything until you submit and pay for your application. When you submit the application form and payment goes through, they will email you to say it was a valid application and also email you your bridging visa. My husband got his confirmation email and BVA within an hour of submission.
> 
> You can then access the checklist which shows what documents you need to upload. You can continuously upload things - it took us around two weeks to get it all scanned and uploaded and we still constantly upload more evidence as we come across it. We have yet to be assigned a CO and everything we have uploaded has been accepted. The checklist is very comprehensive and detailed so you won't miss or forget anything. You can type in descriptions for each file you upload as well, so it makes things so much easier and neater (IMO) than the paper version.
> 
> I love the online application process.
> 
> Good luck!


thanks for a very helpful informative post.


----------



## itishreee

hello everybody! I am planning to send in my online offshore partner visa tomorrow and spent like 5-6 hours just going through this forum....very helpful. U guys rock esp. Collegegirl n Mish. still got a few questions, maybe I missed them before-
a) how many months of my husband(Australian) and my bank statements need to be uploaded?
b) we have been in a relation for 8 years-lived apart for 3 years during which we visited each other thrice,married for about a year and a half now-how many pics and emails do you think are enough as proof of ongoing relation?
c) we live together in China and buy stuff or pay bills using cash and the receipt has the landlords' name and not ours, lease only has my husbands' name, don't really have any letters or parcels sent to us at the same address---how do we give evidence of living together?
d) I cant really get hold of my birth cert., is it ok to give in my drivers license which was issued in another country?
any suggestion or help would be greatly appreciated. thx a lot in advance.


----------



## CollegeGirl

a) that depends. Since you're married, it could be anything from just a few months (if that's all you have) to going back 3 years or more, if you have them that long. If you can prove you were living together/sharing expenses 3 years or more, you'd be eligible to go straight to PR. You might not have the evidence for that, though. 
b) I wouldn't SWAMP them with photos. Send them a "representative sample" and that should be enough. Photos with you two with other people in social situations are the most valuable. Do the same with emails. Be selective. Make sure each one you provide is demonstrating something important, like talking about your future together. They don't need tons of mundane day-to-day emails. One or two from each month for the last year would be MORE than enough, and every few months further back if you're going to try to prove 3 years of living together. 
c) Unfortunately this sounds like it's going to make things difficult for you. Fortunately you'remarried, so it's possible a statutory declaration from the landlord saying both of you live there and have since ___ date would be enough, but I'd try to collect ANY letters you both have sent to the address you share. Certainly there must be some. 
d) You're better off obtaining your birth certificate if there's any way you can. I know it's a pain, but it's worth doing. If they know your country issues them and you haven't provided one, they're going to wonder why.


----------



## Mish

I am not 100% sure how high risk Nepal is but personally I would err on the safer side by providing more photos than not enough. In saying that I mean don't supply just half a dozen or a dozen photos make sure it is more than that. High risk embassies usually require a lot more evidence than the low risk embassies. Also with the photos I would include a selection of photos you have. They don't need a lot of photos of just the 2 of you together so I would just take a couple from each holiday just so that it marries up with the statements and then after that I would provide pictures with friends and family and of course wedding photos. Our case officer was more interested in photos of social aspect. When you are applying offshore and from a high risk country the case officer is looking to see how the applicants friends and family see the relationship as some may not like the local marrying a foreigner.

As CG said I would provide as many bank statements as you have, you can never have too many and also if you have enough evidence going back 3 years or more you will go straight to PR.

Emails, just choose a random selection of the them and also with talking about something meaningful. When we did ours we included us talking about wedding plans. You can also include Skype calls or phone call records as they don't take up as much room as chat history.

In regards to China address as CG said statement from the landlord. Also do you have any friends that visited you at that address? You didn't get any bank statements or anything at all at the same address?

I believe that you need to supply your birth certificate and if you can't you need to have made every attempt to get your birth certificate. Is there any reason why you can't get a new birth certificate? I know in Australia if we can't find out birth certificate we just go to BDM and get a new one. My husband couldn't find his when we were applying so he just went and got a new one.

The partner booklet says:

•A certified copy of your birth certificate showing both parents’ names. If you do not have a birth certificate and are unable to get one, you must provide a certified copy of the identification pages of at least one of the following documents: 
◦family book showing both parents’ names
◦identification document issued by the government
◦court-issued documents that verify your identity.

I am unsure if they would accept a drivers license issued by another country but that would be up to the case officer. I would make sure you have tried your best to get the birth certificate and if you can't explain why you can't get it. I am guessing you have a passport and had the birth certificate at some point.


----------



## davejochow

Nepal is a very high risk country


----------



## Mish

davejochow said:


> Nepal is a very high risk country


In that case the more photos and evidence better I say. It must be up there with Kenya etc.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I actually didn't think Nepal WAS very high risk, which is why I said it wasn't necessary to overdo the photos. Wish we had an actual list (and no, I don't mean the list on the DIBP website saying low-risk vs. high risk is just ETA eligible countries. There are varying levels of high-risk, and unfortunately that list is not made public. We know for sure places like Kenya, Nigeria, Afghanistan, Pakistan, Bosnia-Herzegovina and a few others are in the highest category, but there are others like Nepal where it's just not certain).


----------



## Maria08

*Onshore Defacto Visa application tips?*

Hi guys,

I'm new to this thread and just looking for some advice on applying for a defacto visa. Bit of background:

- Partner is applying, I will be the sponser. 
- He was in Melbourne on a working holiday visa when we first met (June 2013) We started our relationship on 23 July 2013.

- We moved in together on 18th October 2013 (however lease is only in my name). His visa expires on 25th October 2013, which is why we are now wanting to apply for defacto visa.

-We have applied to register our relationship, done all police checks and medicals, stat decs...Now just putting all evidence together such as joint accounts, sharing of bills and rent, invites, photos, travel docs (I went to visit his family overseas this year and his family came to visit us at our house last year).

-I'm afraid that we have only been "living together" since October so just 10 months not 12 months (even if the relationship is registered) and would like to know how we can prove 12 months prior to living together (Does facebook friendship help? there's a lot of evidence on that and whatsapp chats since day 1).

Is there any other evidence someone can recommend which would help this visa application being approved.

Thanks so much for your advice in advance! Greatly appreciate this website!


----------



## Mish

CollegeGirl said:


> I actually didn't think Nepal WAS very high risk, which is why I said it wasn't necessary to overdo the photos. Wish we had an actual list (and no, I don't mean the list on the DIBP website saying low-risk vs. high risk is just ETA eligible countries. There are varying levels of high-risk, and unfortunately that list is not made public. We know for sure places like Kenya, Nigeria, Afghanistan, Pakistan, Bosnia-Herzegovina and a few others are in the highest category, but there are others like Nepal where it's just not certain).


Exactly! We don't even know how high risk Egypt is because all of us have submitted a mountain of evidence. It is one of the few embassies that interview pretty much every applicant yet they don't do security checks if they are an Egyptian or Moroccan citizen.

I believe Palestine would be another very high risk country.

Though I do believe it is good that they not say how high risk countries are that way if there are any fraudsters they don't know the amount of evidence they require.


----------



## Mish

Maria08 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm new to this thread and just looking for some advice on applying for a defacto visa. Bit of background:
> 
> - Partner is applying, I will be the sponser.
> - He was in Melbourne on a working holiday visa when we first met (June 2013) We started our relationship on 23 July 2013.
> 
> - We moved in together on 18th October 2013 (however lease is only in my name). His visa expires on 25th October 2013, which is why we are now wanting to apply for defacto visa.
> 
> -We have applied to register our relationship, done all police checks and medicals, stat decs...Now just putting all evidence together such as joint accounts, sharing of bills and rent, invites, photos, travel docs (I went to visit his family overseas this year and his family came to visit us at our house last year).
> 
> -I'm afraid that we have only been "living together" since October so just 10 months not 12 months (even if the relationship is registered) and would like to know how we can prove 12 months prior to living together (Does facebook friendship help? there's a lot of evidence on that and whatsapp chats since day 1).
> 
> Is there any other evidence someone can recommend which would help this visa application being approved.
> 
> Thanks so much for your advice in advance! Greatly appreciate this website!


Registering the relationship waives the 12 months living together so you meet that requirement. However they still expect evidence of you having a shared life together. You can provide things like mail at the same address, super beneficiary, will etc.

Facebook, whatsapp etc will not be evidence of living together it is used as evidence for contact while apart and facebook can be used as social ie. Checking in to places together.

Another thing you can do is always set up a joint paypal account and you can pay things with it ie. Movie tickets, phone bills etc. Joint ebay account is another one that way you get joint mail together.

Also there is no issue applying say a week before the visa expires if you want to keep gathering evidence. When you apply online you get the bridging visa at worst case the next business day.


----------



## Maria08

Thank you so much for your quick response will start doing these things straight away! All bills that we have are addressed to us in both our names which is a good thing. 

Another two questions regarding the online application - 

Are we able to say lodge at the end of August and then provide most evidence, but attach some afterwards, or do all evidence need to be attached at the same time when lodging. For example, our registration of relationship certificate will take a while for us to receive, so can this be added later on? (ie. a few weeks after lodging an online application). 

Also with all evidence we provide (other then Identifications) such as pictures/bills etc do these have to be certified?


----------



## Maggie-May24

If you upload colour scans of your documents, then they don't need to be certified.

You can continue to upload additional evidence, but DIBP is assessing your relationship as of the time you apply, so if you apply in August and then submit evidence of shared finances related to October, it's not relevant. But if it's additional documents supporting your relationship prior to August then that's fine.

I believe you will need to already have the relationship certificate in hand before you lodge since that's the item that waives the 12-month living together requirement. So if you apply in August, but only get the certificate in Sept. it will be a problem. I think you'd be better off registering your relationship ASAP, and then as long as you have the certificate within 2 weeks of your partner's visa expiry you can lodge the application at that time.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Actually, Mark confirmed a few months ago that relationship registration is a "time of decision" requirement, not a time of application requirement, so it's fine to submit it AFTER you apply. But because you don't want to risk them looking at your application early and just dismissing it out of hand since you don't have the relationship registration yet, I would upload a copy of the receipt you get when you register your relationship and just note that you'll upload the registration certificate when you receive it.


----------



## Maria08

Ok great thanks heaps for the info.

From what I gather, we should just wait until we receive the certificate to then lodge (since its a critical part of the application and we don't have a receipt). 

I was worried that there would be a time factor - but to confirm, immi grants him a bridging visa as soon as the application is lodged and paid for within a couple of days or so? 

How long does a decision usually take for low risk country (Italy) if all documents have been completely lodged?


----------



## CollegeGirl

If you file your application online, most people get their Acknowledgment & Bridging Visa A immediately (it's automated). Those who didn't get it immediately typically get it next business day. Very unusual for it to take longer than that. If you file via paper, I'd try to do it a couple of weeks prior to visa expiration to make sure you get the Bridging Visa in time. 

Average wait time for an 820 (even for low risk countries) is 12-15 months right now, though we've seen a few get theirs at about 6-7 months lately. I'd expect to wait 12-15 and be happy if you get it earlier.


----------



## itishreee

thx a lot for your replies and suggestions guys. Will try and provide as much evidence as possible...feeling a bit glum with all the high risk talk!


----------



## kacymru

*820 to 801*

Hey guys,

Just about to lodge our 801 application (currently on an 820). 
As far as I can see, according to the statements on here - we don't need to have colour copies/ scans certified - is that still the case?

Is anyone able to give us an idea of the current waiting time for 801 (going from an 820 if that matters) please?

Our original 820 application was via post - talk about long winded, so we're super excited about being able to just scan and upload everything online.

If anyone's got any other tips or hints then please let us know.

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## clairecbr600

*Beginning the application process*

Hi everyone,

I am just about to start the online application for the partner visa 820. I was planning on completing my police checks and health check before I actually apply but from what I have been reading from previous post... it is better to submit the application and attach the police/health checks afterwards??(even though they may take a while to come through). Could someone please advise me on this

Also, my partner and I live together and are in a registered relationship. I have been keeping receipts from various purchases and I have photos of us at different events. We have a joint bank account although we are not using it for everyday spending, there is some money in there that is our savings. We also have no rent to pay as we live with my partners parents and my partner has not had an overly regular income this year (he is a contract fencer and work has been a little scattered).I'm concerned about how we will prove he can provide for me for 2 years.

I have also seen people talk of uploading 45 documents etc please could people give me some examples as the things you have uploaded as evidence. for example) can we use a Facebook status that one of us has written that tags the partner in it?

Thanks for your time

Claire


----------



## clairecbr600

Hi CollegeGirl

I've read some of your posts and they've been really helpful. I posted yesterday but thought I might reply directly to your conversation. I am currently on a student visa and have struggled to pick up work until now.. (8 months in to the visa) and I can only work limited hours. I have seen that people get a Bridging Visa A straight away when they lodge their application. I have seen that's the BVA has a no work limitation on it and I also read it has a no travel limit on it too! Obviously after struggling for work for so long, not being able to work will be a bit of an issue but I also read (I've been doing a lot of reading!!) that I can fill in a form 1005 to lift the no work rule.

The problem I can see with this is - If my sponsor is supposed to show he can support me for 2 years then surely it would be a problem for me to say I have financial difficulties on the form?

I haven't started my application yet but I have printed off the forms, read through them all and I have been doing lots of research. I have pictures and joint invites and receipts. We have a joint bank account but we literally put some money in it and use it as a savings account. As I have had no work and am I student, I have been using his credit card for spending and he pays it off. We live with his parents and therefore have no bills to pay - he just does jobs around the farm for them. Do you think all this will be an issue? 

I'm unclear as to what can be included as evidence..can I print screen on Facebook and show tags with each other included at certain events. Would this count as evidence? 

Hope this makes sense!! Thanks for your time,

Claire


----------



## itishreee

hello everybody! i am going to lodge my online partner visa application soon but have a few queries. WIll be thankful if u guys can clarify some things for me (apologies if the questions have been answered somewhere before):
a) my understanding is that the statements explaining our relationship, household, finance etc don't have to be handwritten, so I have written the letters on word document. Do I need to get them certified or just uploading the word doc is enough?
b) The statement of nature of household has to include what? just writing we have a joint lease, who does what work in house is enough? We don't have any bills or receipts for shopping/utilities as they are paid in cash or have landlords name on them! Nobody sends us any letter by post-all is done via email/facebook/ phone, so no letters showing we live at the same address.
c) During our time apart, me and my husband stayed in touch by emails, phone calls. Is it ok if I paste the screenshots from my mail and facebook on word doc or i need to print them or something else?
d) The passport size photo- Do I sign my name in pen behind the photo, then scan both sides and upload?

Sorry for being so long winded guys, I am sure these questions are quite repetitive. Thank you so much for doing such a great job at helping others. you guys Rock!


----------



## CollegeGirl

kacymru said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just about to lodge our 801 application (currently on an 820).
> As far as I can see, according to the statements on here - we don't need to have colour copies/ scans certified - is that still the case?
> 
> Is anyone able to give us an idea of the current waiting time for 801 (going from an 820 if that matters) please?
> 
> Our original 820 application was via post - talk about long winded, so we're super excited about being able to just scan and upload everything online.
> 
> If anyone's got any other tips or hints then please let us know.
> 
> Thank you in advance!!


About 3-4 months after your eligibility date (eligibility date being the two-year anniversary from when you applied for your 820) is pretty typical.


----------



## CollegeGirl

clairecbr600 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am just about to start the online application for the partner visa 820. I was planning on completing my police checks and health check before I actually apply but from what I have been reading from previous post... it is better to submit the application and attach the police/health checks afterwards??(even though they may take a while to come through). Could someone please advise me on this


Quite honestly, it doesn't really matter. Do them in advance and you may get lucky and get your application processed faster (not guaranteed, though). Do them later, and you're less likely to have to redo your medical if they don't process your visa within 12 months. It's all in which way you'd prefer to gamble.



> Also, my partner and I live together and are in a registered relationship. I have been keeping receipts from various purchases and I have photos of us at different events. We have a joint bank account although we are not using it for everyday spending, there is some money in there that is our savings. We also have no rent to pay as we live with my partners parents and my partner has not had an overly regular income this year (he is a contract fencer and work has been a little scattered).I'm concerned about how we will prove he can provide for me for 2 years.


 There's no requirement for you to prove that. What Immi care about is that you can support yourselves for two years - if they want evidence of that, both your income and his will be taken into account. They usually don't even ask for evidence, however. If you want to be on the safe side, you can always include a statutory declaration from your partner's parents saying they're willing to support the both of you during the first two years on the partner visa should that become necessary.



> I have also seen people talk of uploading 45 documents etc please could people give me some examples as the things you have uploaded as evidence. for example) can we use a Facebook status that one of us has written that tags the partner in it?


Bank statements, correspondence addressed to each of you at the same address, joint invitations/cards, receipts for gifts, etc. etc. You can include Facebook screenshots but they don't count for a lot.


----------



## CollegeGirl

clairecbr600 said:


> Hi CollegeGirl
> 
> I've read some of your posts and they've been really helpful. I posted yesterday but thought I might reply directly to your conversation. I am currently on a student visa and have struggled to pick up work until now.. (8 months in to the visa) and I can only work limited hours. I have seen that people get a Bridging Visa A straight away when they lodge their application. I have seen that's the BVA has a no work limitation on it and I also read it has a no travel limit on it too! Obviously after struggling for work for so long, not being able to work will be a bit of an issue but I also read (I've been doing a lot of reading!!) that I can fill in a form 1005 to lift the no work rule.


Okay, hold on a second here. When does your student visa expire? You'll get a BVA when you apply for the 820, but it will not kick in until after your student visa expires. Until then, you're bound by the terms of your student visa. If you cancel your student visa, or don't abide by its terms such that your school cancels it, your BVA is cancelled along with it.

You're also completely misunderstanding the BVA. It comes with FULL work rights, full study rights, and the ability to apply for a BVB, which is inexpensive and allows you travel for up to six months and return to Australia.

If you do choose to cancel your student visa, as I said, your BVA is cancelled, you'll be illegally in the country, and you'll have to go to Immi and apply for a BVE. Now, THAT Bridging Visa (BVE) has NO work rights (though you can apply for them with the form you mentioned), NO study rights and NO travel rights, and you can NOT apply for a BVB from a BVE in order to be able to travel. Also, because you were illegally in the country, you will no longer be able to count the time you've already spent in Aus towards citizenship. Bad news.

So I ask again... when does your student visa expire? That's the important question here.



> The problem I can see with this is - If my sponsor is supposed to show he can support me for 2 years then surely it would be a problem for me to say I have financial difficulties on the form?


 Honestly, no, if you have to do this from a BVE it wouldn't affect your partner visa, especially if you're providing a stat dec from your parents saying they'll support you. However, since you're not paying rent and living with parents, I imagine you might have a very hard time convincing them your financial need was great enough to qualify.



> I haven't started my application yet but I have printed off the forms, read through them all and I have been doing lots of research. I have pictures and joint invites and receipts. We have a joint bank account but we literally put some money in it and use it as a savings account. As I have had no work and am I student, I have been using his credit card for spending and he pays it off. We live with his parents and therefore have no bills to pay - he just does jobs around the farm for them. Do you think all this will be an issue?


No, I don't. Show that you use his credit card and he pays it off, that you both contribute to the joint bank account, etc. What they care about is that you've combined your finances, and it sounds like you have.



> I'm unclear as to what can be included as evidence..can I print screen on Facebook and show tags with each other included at certain events. Would this count as evidence?


I think I answered this above. Also look in the "Partner Visa Wait Times & Resources" thread at the top of the forum and look for the link to the post of Star Hunter's that contains suggestions for types of evidence to provide.


----------



## Scotty P

Hi Guys,

I'm applying for my wifes 820 visa right now, on the first page of the online app there is aquestion that asks "Does this applicant have national identity documents"

There is an add button to upload your relevent document (my wife has her Mauritian identity card) however when i click the add button i just get a blank box with loading in the top right hand corner, nothing happens after that. 

Could this be because i am not up to the section where you pay for the visa as i know you can only upload documents when you pay, a browser thing (im using the latest version of firefox) or one of the many system errors the website has)


----------



## Scotty P

I've discovered that there is a problem with Firefox, if anyone is using Firefox version 30 OR 31 then the immi online application wont function correctly. Talk about being stressed lol


----------



## starlight

Yes, I noticed that too! Very annoying...I switched to Chrome for login into the Immi Account


----------



## Maria08

Hi ScottyP,

just want to wish you guys luck! I'm Mauritian (Aussie) too! Just saw your post. I am also applying for my partner on an 820 application!


----------



## Maria08

Quick question - with the 2 stat decs that need to be completed by friends/family - can they use the Commonwealth stat dec template form or does it have to be in form 888?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Either's fine, Maria, but Form 888 is the most commonly used.


----------



## Scotty P

Maria08 said:


> Hi ScottyP,
> 
> just want to wish you guys luck! I'm Mauritian (Aussie) too! Just saw your post. I am also applying for my partner on an 820 application!


WOW I've been on the forum for about the last twelve to to eighteen months and your the first Mauritian I've come across.  All the best with you to. We are living in Perth.


----------



## brett2014

Valentine1981 said:


> there does seem to be a level of inconsistency depending on what your case officer decides. There's a migration agent on here who had a client rejected for missing the 12 months cohabitation by 1 week and yet another member was recently granted an offshore partner visa when they pretty much hadn't properly lived together at all! I guess as you said they had a lot of great evidence to prove the level of commitment that DIBP required!
> 
> I hope that you and your partner are able to find a resolution to this. I wouldn't wish the stress and frustration of this process on anyone!!


Wow, that's unsettling to say the least. My partner and I have been in a relationship for over 3 years, each making 3 trips to each other's country totalling about 20 months of living together. As I am American I was unable to extend the WHV so I had to book my flight so that I only ended up living with my partner in Australia for 3 or 4 days short of the 12 months. We are wondering if this could potentially be a problem for the defacto visa, even though we have remained in a relationship for over 3 years. Any thoughts on this would be much appreciated. 
Taylor


----------



## ttc8

Hi all, I wonder If anyone can answer my doubt about uploading the evidences.
I have finished uploading all evidences..but just found out that they expect us to upload the evidences seperated. I uploaded my partner's evidences ( such as his phone bill history, his bank statement etc, his card sent to me ) under applicant...

I only uploaded mortgage, his passport under sponsor.... oh god.

I didnt know that so I uploaded all the evidences in one go ... do you think it will be a problem? I notice that there are no delete button for the file i uploaded...

thanks a lot. would appreciate If anyone can answer this quesions


----------



## CollegeGirl

PLEASE don't worry - it's not a problem at all. It's perfectly fine to upload everything under the applicant, or a few things under sponsor, or whatever you want. As long as you've uploaded it one of those places, it's fine! They'll see it. No need to worry.


----------



## ttc8

CollegeGirl said:


> PLEASE don't worry - it's not a problem at all. It's perfectly fine to upload everything under the applicant, or a few things under sponsor, or whatever you want. As long as you've uploaded it one of those places, it's fine! They'll see it. No need to worry.


Dear College Girl, 
Thank you so much for telling me this. As I have worried so much about it.. I thought It would be a big problem..gosh....This visa application has been really stressful

THANK YOU !!


----------



## Humur0us

Hi,


EDIT//// So Just figured out that Immiaccount sucks! Found a little part in the supplementary text about my health check which I need to get done asap as ive missed it every time ive looked over the last 5 months!!

Many thanks 

Brian


----------



## CollegeGirl

Humur0us said:


> Hi,
> 
> EDIT//// So Just figured out that Immiaccount sucks! Found a little part in the supplementary text about my health check which I need to get done asap as ive missed it every time ive looked over the last 5 months!!
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Brian


Don't worry, Humur0ous. That little bit about the health check is always there. That's not your CO asking you for it. If they are ready to look at your file and they want you to go ahead with your health check, they'll email you. You can, of course, do it early if you want - no harm in doing that, especially if you've already waited five months since applying.


----------



## Humur0us

Thanks CollegeGirl,

Yeah i havent been given a CO yet, and cant even tell where my application is being assessed 
Hopefully soon though, but with the medical valid for a year, I may as well get it sorted now 

Thanks

Brian


----------



## CollegeGirl

Brian - you've applied for an 820?


----------



## CollegeGirl

This table shows you where your application is most likely being processed:

https://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/visa-enquiries/partner-processing-changes.htm


----------



## Humur0us

Yes 820, but I lodged mine online from Canada. Does that still mean its in one of those centres?

Also side question. As it now appears that my visa wont be here by the time I get to Aus, can I apply for a WHV while I'm waiting or will this affect the 820?

EDIT // So not an 820, a 309 as i'm abroad


----------



## Becky26

Humur0us said:


> Yes 820, but I lodged mine online from Canada. Does that still mean its in one of those centres?
> 
> Also side question. As it now appears that my visa wont be here by the time I get to Aus, can I apply for a WHV while I'm waiting or will this affect the 820?
> 
> EDIT // So not an 820, a 309 as i'm abroad


Yes, that'll be an offshore 309/100 application 

The applicant must be in Australia when applying for 820/801 and you're in Canada  Your acknowledgement letter should have the subclass on it, just to be sure.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## CollegeGirl

Humur0us said:


> Yes 820, but I lodged mine online from Canada. Does that still mean its in one of those centres?
> 
> Also side question. As it now appears that my visa wont be here by the time I get to Aus, can I apply for a WHV while I'm waiting or will this affect the 820?
> 
> EDIT // So not an 820, a 309 as i'm abroad


You had me panicking until I got to the edit! If you applied for an 820 from offshore, it'd be an invalid application.

Yes, you can apply for a WHV and go over to Aus and stay on it until time for them to grant your visa. You just need to let them know your travel plans so they can notify you. You'll need to leave Aus so they can grant your 309.


----------



## Humur0us

That sounds perfect! Thanks CollegeGirl..

By "letting them know my plans" is that to the Case Officer when I eventually get one? Do i have to be out of the country before its granted or can I just leave and re-enter and get it at immigration when I come back through?

p.s You have been a lifesaver and have helped lift a great weight off my mind.. 

Thanks

Brian


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hey Brian - so glad I could help.  You can let the CO know if you have one assigned at that time and know who it is, but if you don't, it's perfectly fine to use the general email address. Yes, you have to be out of the country so they can grant it. You can fly to Bali or NZ though, doesn't have to be back to the US. Typically it takes them no more than 5 business days once you're offshore to grant it. You can only go back into Aus AFTER they grant it.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Also, the grant comes via email. It's not something you pick up at Immigration or anything.


----------



## brett2014

Hi there, just wondering how people structure their online applications. Specifically we were thinking of putting all our flight itineraries in one PDF so there's not a huge cluster of attachments. Also, a timeline of time apart showing joint account use, Skype etc. in the one PDF.

Is there a max file size? Would there be any issues doing it this way?

Thanks

Taylor and Brett


----------



## CollegeGirl

That's the ideal way to do it. Fewer documents for the CO to navigate. There is a file size limit - 5MB - but you can use a file compression program to compress your files to make them a more manageable size. I used a website - compress.smallpdf.com - and it was free.


----------



## brett2014

Great! Thanks for the quick reply and the program.


----------



## Scotty P

CG i right, however i found the online programs to be very slow and have a file size limit you can upload to. I use NXPower Lite for compressing PDF's most of the downloadable programs have a free trial period of 10 to 14 days (if you don't want to pay for it). You will probably find like me that with your evidence even after compressing, the file may be STILL to big. The easiest way to solve this is to split your compressed file. Once again you will need a program for this. I use simpo PDF merge and split. Hope this helps, it's these little things that will speed up the process.


----------



## Helene

I have just submitted my application! Fingers crossed now.

Thanks all for your help


----------



## CollegeGirl

I had to compress a file that contained I think 30 photos and it still was the right size when compressed with the online program I mentioned. I prefer not to download things if I don't have to. But to each their own! Everyone has to find something that works for them.


----------



## Scotty P

CollegeGirl said:


> I had to compress a file that contained I think 30 photos and it still was the right size when compressed with the online program I mentioned. I prefer not to download things if I don't have to. But to each their own! Everyone has to find something that works for them.


CG i must have way to much evidence then lol. Well more is better then not enough. i Tried the one you suggested a few months ago however i found it to slow. Don't know if there was a problem with the site at the time but it seemed to take forever. I guess it also depends on the quality you scan at to. I had a whole bunch of bank statements that i merged together but had to split them as they were more than the required 5mb limit.


----------



## Mish

Scotty P said:


> CG i must have way to much evidence then lol. Well more is better then not enough. i Tried the one you suggested a few months ago however i found it to slow. Don't know if there was a problem with the site at the time but it seemed to take forever. I guess it also depends on the quality you scan at to. I had a whole bunch of bank statements that i merged together but had to split them as they were more than the required 5mb limit.


I had exactly the same problem. It took forever to compress and it didn't get my file under 5mb anyway.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Wow, that's bizarre. It worked perfectly for me. It took a few minutes to compress each one, but I just went and did other things and came back to it. But I will say I made sure to make each scan NOT the maximum quality to start with when I scanned it... so that might have helped.


----------



## Jmac01

*uploading files - maximum number of files?*

Hi everyone, I hope someone can help with an issue I'm having with the online application - we applied 2 months ago, but have recently completed our Notice of Intended Marriage (NOIM) and went online to upload a copy of it to our application - but it gave an error saying that the "maximum number of files has been reached"
I'm a bit worried about this as I thought there was no limit to the number of files (only the file size) and it's a pretty important document for them to have. I know it's possible that after a certain amount of time they make it so you can't upload any more, but that's never been stated anywhere. I'm a bit worried because we also have to upload our passport photos, and that's kind of important too. We don't have a CO so we can't email them. 
does anyone have any advice on this?


----------



## CollegeGirl

They never make it so you can't attach more. Look for the "Attach documents" button on the top right.


----------



## itishreee

Jmac01 said:


> Hi everyone, I hope someone can help with an issue I'm having with the online application - we applied 2 months ago, but have recently completed our Notice of Intended Marriage (NOIM) and went online to upload a copy of it to our application - but it gave an error saying that the "maximum number of files has been reached"
> I'm a bit worried about this as I thought there was no limit to the number of files (only the file size) and it's a pretty important document for them to have. I know it's possible that after a certain amount of time they make it so you can't upload any more, but that's never been stated anywhere. I'm a bit worried because we also have to upload our passport photos, and that's kind of important too. We don't have a CO so we can't email them.
> does anyone have any advice on this?


Hi Jmac01,

For the partner visa, applicant and sponsor can upload 60 documents each. Each document can be 5MB max. If you have already exceeded the limit, click on the attach documents tab on top right corner of your immiaccount page and u should be able to upload more documents.

hope this helps you.
Good Luck


----------



## Jmac01

CollegeGirl said:


> They never make it so you can't attach more. Look for the "Attach documents" button on the top right.


Yeah I thought that too, I tried the "attach documents" button on the top right and I had the same issue! I tried it last night and again today, just in case it was a short term glitch but nope, still the same problem!


----------



## Jmac01

itishreee said:


> Hi Jmac01,
> 
> For the partner visa, applicant and sponsor can upload 60 documents each. Each document can be 5MB max. If you have already exceeded the limit, click on the attach documents tab on top right corner of your immiaccount page and u should be able to upload more documents.
> 
> hope this helps you.
> Good Luck


Thanks itishreee, my partner (the applicant) has 82 documents and I have 4 documents uploaded, so I'm not sure about the document limits, maybe they were put in place after we applied. I tried attaching the NOIM to my sponsor application as well, and it still said that the maximum number of files had been reached. I was using the "attach documents" button on the top right, and I tried it in as many different ways as I could think of, in case there's an error but it still didn't work! The file I'm uploading is only 281KB so it's small enough to be okay as well. So confused!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Try the attach documents button again in a day or two. If it still doesn't let you upload, that would mean that with the recent system update they've made it so there is no workaround and there is an actual hard limit, and you'd be the first person on this forum to have this issue.  That's why I keep suggesting people combine all financial evidence into one document, etc. Fewer documents to upload that way.

Emailing/Calling the embassy will be your only option if it still doesn't work in a couple of days.


----------



## Jmac01

CollegeGirl said:


> Try the attach documents button again in a day or two. If it still doesn't let you upload, that would mean that with the recent system update they've made it so there is no workaround and there is an actual hard limit, and you'd be the first person on this forum to have this issue.  That's why I keep suggesting people combine all financial evidence into one document, etc. Fewer documents to upload that way.
> 
> Emailing/Calling the embassy will be your only option if it still doesn't work in a couple of days.


Thanks CG, I'll see if it sorts itself out next week!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Do let us know, as that would change the way we advise everyone from here on out. Keeping fingers crossed for you!


----------



## nasotrang

My husband (sponsor) completed and submitted the online "Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia" application in support of my Partner visa application.

After the application submitted, under "Next Steps", it lists "Form 40SP Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia" as a "Recommended" document to attach. 

However, we thought that the online Sponsorship application was equivalent to the 40SP form.

Is this correct or is it a bug in the online application system? Why then does it recommend us to upload the 40SP form? Has anyone got any advice about this?

Thaks a lot.


----------



## CollegeGirl

The Sponsorship application is equivalent to the 40SP. They have that form listed there because there are still people who haven't understood they have to do both applications.


----------



## Harriet

Having some troubles uploading my documents. I have tried to combine my financial documents together a recommended but can't get any of them under 5MB....does anyone have any solutions...?

I have also just read on the website that documents shouldn't have spaces in the name it is saved as...? Another mistake I have made!!

And I thought the hardest part was over...lol!


----------



## CollegeGirl

You've probably seen me say this already, but - when I scanned the documents I didn't do it at the highest quality, and then I used compress.smallpdf.com to compress them all. Worked fine for me, but others have said it didn't make documents small enough for them. You can try googling "compress PDF" or something along those lines to see what other programs are out there.


----------



## angelicabcc

I'm having the same problem with uploading documents, between my partner and I we've uploaded 100 documents and we've been uploading them since June with no problem, but I just tried to upload some recent hotel tax invoices and flights to the UK and it said I'd reached my maximum amount of documents allowed! 

I tried uploading them from the 'Attach Document' button in the top right, from the recommended documents under my name and under my partners but nothing worked... Not ideal haha!

Giving immigration a call to see what my options are now, I guess I'll just have to email all future evidence in, but we'll see what they say..


----------



## Mish

Star hunter mentioned the same thing yesterday. Looks like they have put something on to enforce the no more than 60 docs.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Angelica - try again after a day or so, and let us know what happens - so far a few people have said they've had this issue, but previously hitting the "attach documents" button a day or two later would fix it. Nobody's come back and told us for sure that doesn't work though, and if it doesn't (i.e, that workaround no longer works) then we're going to have to start telling people they HAVE to do a better job consolidating their documents.


----------



## Scotty P

is that 60 documents per applicant ie sponsor and applicant or 60 each? I've consolidated most of mine just curious.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I *believe* it's 60 each, but since it's a new change we'll have to wait for someone who's actually applying to confirm.


----------



## Lauraleigh81

Does anyone know about how long it will take to get the 2nd part of my visa processed? I submitted everything online, and didn't get any kind of acknowlegement that they were received other than an "in progress" under the status of my visa...

Mine was for the 801 btw  

Thanks!!


----------



## janglingjack

Can you tell me what format the additional files are requested to be in? Pdf. Jpeg etc, and is there a file size limit?

Thanks

Jen


----------



## CollegeGirl

Lauraleigh81 said:


> Does anyone know about how long it will take to get the 2nd part of my visa processed? I submitted everything online, and didn't get any kind of acknowlegement that they were received other than an "in progress" under the status of my visa...
> 
> Mine was for the 801 btw
> 
> Thanks!!


3-4 months, typically. There's a "second stage processing" thread around here somewhere where you can talk to other people who have applied for the same thing recently.


----------



## CollegeGirl

janglingjack said:


> Can you tell me what format the additional files are requested to be in? Pdf. Jpeg etc, and is there a file size limit?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jen


I did all mine in PDF. Not sure if you can upload other types. File size limit is 5MB.


----------



## janglingjack

Thanks again  We are getting there!!


----------



## clairecbr600

CollegeGirl said:


> Okay, hold on a second here. When does your student visa expire? You'll get a BVA when you apply for the 820, but it will not kick in until after your student visa expires. Until then, you're bound by the terms of your student visa. If you cancel your student visa, or don't abide by its terms such that your school cancels it, your BVA is cancelled along with it.
> 
> You're also completely misunderstanding the BVA. It comes with FULL work rights, full study rights, and the ability to apply for a BVB, which is inexpensive and allows you travel for up to six months and return to Australia.
> 
> If you do choose to cancel your student visa, as I said, your BVA is cancelled, you'll be illegally in the country, and you'll have to go to Immi and apply for a BVE. Now, THAT Bridging Visa (BVE) has NO work rights (though you can apply for them with the form you mentioned), NO study rights and NO travel rights, and you can NOT apply for a BVB from a BVE in order to be able to travel. Also, because you were illegally in the country, you will no longer be able to count the time you've already spent in Aus towards citizenship. Bad news.
> 
> So I ask again... when does your student visa expire? That's the important question here.
> 
> Honestly, no, if you have to do this from a BVE it wouldn't affect your partner visa, especially if you're providing a stat dec from your parents saying they'll support you. However, since you're not paying rent and living with parents, I imagine you might have a very hard time convincing them your financial need was great enough to qualify.
> 
> No, I don't. Show that you use his credit card and he pays it off, that you both contribute to the joint bank account, etc. What they care about is that you've combined your finances, and it sounds like you have.
> 
> I think I answered this above. Also look in the "Partner Visa Wait Times & Resources" thread at the top of the forum and look for the link to the post of Star Hunter's that contains suggestions for types of evidence to provide.


Hi College Girl,

Thanks so much for your reply. I must have been under the wrong impression regarding the BVA and its awesome that I can continue to work. My Student Visa expires March 15. We were trying to go home at xmas and immigration told me that if I do that before I have applied for my partner visa then I might not be allowed back in as my studies finish in November! Cant afford to do both so no going home at Xmas for us :-(

I'm confused about the documents to provide for my partner in regards to supporting me. I have read that he needs to be able show he can provide for me and supply accommodation for 2 years and I presumed that the way to prove this is from regular payslips. Am I under the correct impression? He hasn't had regular work this year which is why I am concerned about this. Do we make a statement in our Stat Decs regarding our financial positions to address this issue.

I'm just starting to write my Stat Dec for our relationship and I really don't know where to begin. I was thinking that I might do it like a timeline and describe how our relationship has developed over the last year under each month. Do you think this would be OK?

It's pretty nerve wracking getting all these things together as id hate to miss anything important.

Thanks

Claire


----------



## danegirl

clairecbr600 said:


> Hi College Girl,
> 
> Thanks so much for your reply. I must have been under the wrong impression regarding the BVA and its awesome that I can continue to work. My Student Visa expires March 15. We were trying to go home at xmas and immigration told me that if I do that before I have applied for my partner visa then I might not be allowed back in as my studies finish in November! Cant afford to do both so no going home at Xmas for us :-(
> 
> I'm confused about the documents to provide for my partner in regards to supporting me. I have read that he needs to be able show he can provide for me and supply accommodation for 2 years and I presumed that the way to prove this is from regular payslips. Am I under the correct impression? He hasn't had regular work this year which is why I am concerned about this. Do we make a statement in our Stat Decs regarding our financial positions to address this issue.
> 
> I'm just starting to write my Stat Dec for our relationship and I really don't know where to begin. I was thinking that I might do it like a timeline and describe how our relationship has developed over the last year under each month. Do you think this would be OK?
> 
> It's pretty nerve wracking getting all these things together as id hate to miss anything important.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Claire


Hi Claire,

My partner and I were in the same situation as you late last year. We had booked flights and were going back to Denmark for Xmas and his student visa ran out on March 15. We had planned on lodging our partner visa before we left but weren't able to, for a variety of reasons. We arrived back in Australia in mid-Jan with no issues; my partner was pulled aside at Immigration and was subject to an extra passport check, but we attributed this to the fact that he had recently received a new passport and this was his first entry using the new one. There was a lot of holding his new passport up to his face and comparing it to something on a computer screen so we think it was just that, rather than a visa issue. I sent a message to Mark Northam before we left seeking reassurance so maybe do that!

We lodged in early March and got the visa in late March.

Good luck


----------



## CollegeGirl

clairecbr600 said:


> Hi College Girl,
> 
> Thanks so much for your reply. I must have been under the wrong impression regarding the BVA and its awesome that I can continue to work. My Student Visa expires March 15. We were trying to go home at xmas and immigration told me that if I do that before I have applied for my partner visa then I might not be allowed back in as my studies finish in November! Cant afford to do both so no going home at Xmas for us :-(
> 
> I'm confused about the documents to provide for my partner in regards to supporting me. I have read that he needs to be able show he can provide for me and supply accommodation for 2 years and I presumed that the way to prove this is from regular payslips. Am I under the correct impression? He hasn't had regular work this year which is why I am concerned about this. Do we make a statement in our Stat Decs regarding our financial positions to address this issue.
> 
> I'm just starting to write my Stat Dec for our relationship and I really don't know where to begin. I was thinking that I might do it like a timeline and describe how our relationship has developed over the last year under each month. Do you think this would be OK?
> 
> It's pretty nerve wracking getting all these things together as id hate to miss anything important.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Claire


Sounds like you've been reading some old information.  Partner visas no longer have a requirement for the sponsor to demonstrate income. It used to be called an "Assurance of Support" and was done away with in regards to partner visas some time ago. You don't need to provide any evidence of the sponsor's income, though you can if you so choose. They could theoretically ask for evidence of the sponsor's income if for some reason they doubted you could support yourselves without government assistance, but that doesn't usually happen.

You can write your statements however you want, but if you're applying online, there are separate text boxes for each aspect of your relationship. How you share finances, nature of your household, nature of your commitment to each other, social context of the relationship, relationship history, etc. If you feel you'd have too much to say (there's a 2,000 character limit for each box) you can each write your own statement, as you'd planned, and then say "see attached statement called ___.pdf" in each text box instead. Of course, this is all assuming an online application.


----------



## clairecbr600

CollegeGirl said:


> Sounds like you've been reading some old information.  Partner visas no longer have a requirement for the sponsor to demonstrate income. It used to be called an "Assurance of Support" and was done away with in regards to partner visas some time ago. You don't need to provide any evidence of the sponsor's income, though you can if you so choose. They could theoretically ask for evidence of the sponsor's income if for some reason they doubted you could support yourselves without government assistance, but that doesn't usually happen.
> 
> You can write your statements however you want, but if you're applying online, there are separate text boxes for each aspect of your relationship. How you share finances, nature of your household, nature of your commitment to each other, social context of the relationship, relationship history, etc. If you feel you'd have too much to say (there's a 2,000 character limit for each box) you can each write your own statement, as you'd planned, and then say "see attached statement called ___.pdf" in each text box instead. Of course, this is all assuming an online application.


Oh that's great, perhaps I should re-download the Booklet 1 and see if I have different information in the one that I previously downloaded. A recent checklist I download also stated I needed his PAYG summary or a letter from Employer/ payslips or if working for themselves then a letter from their accountant. So that's a bit confusing.

I will be applying online, once I have my medical on the 26th...excited and nervous!! I was thinking I would write a big long statement about how we met etc but maybe I was putting too much effort in to that. I will now focus on the sub headings instead.

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## clairecbr600

danegirl said:


> Hi Claire,
> 
> My partner and I were in the same situation as you late last year. We had booked flights and were going back to Denmark for Xmas and his student visa ran out on March 15. We had planned on lodging our partner visa before we left but weren't able to, for a variety of reasons. We arrived back in Australia in mid-Jan with no issues; my partner was pulled aside at Immigration and was subject to an extra passport check, but we attributed this to the fact that he had recently received a new passport and this was his first entry using the new one. There was a lot of holding his new passport up to his face and comparing it to something on a computer screen so we think it was just that, rather than a visa issue. I sent a message to Mark Northam before we left seeking reassurance so maybe do that!
> 
> We lodged in early March and got the visa in late March.
> 
> Good luck


Wow, that's great that your visa was granted so quick!! Congratulations. 
Its pretty scary all the things that you get told can happen, I'm too scared to risk leaving the country now so just focusing on the visa. Would you mind if I asked what kinds of things you submitted as evidence?

Thanks


----------



## clairecbr600

clairecbr600 said:


> Oh that's great, perhaps I should re-download the Booklet 1 and see if I have different information in the one that I previously downloaded. A recent checklist I download also stated I needed his PAYG summary or a letter from Employer/ payslips or if working for themselves then a letter from their accountant. So that's a bit confusing.
> 
> I will be applying online, once I have my medical on the 26th...excited and nervous!! I was thinking I would write a big long statement about how we met etc but maybe I was putting too much effort in to that. I will now focus on the sub headings instead.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help.


Also, I have just downloaded the Partner Booklet 1 from Immigration Website and it says this........ 'Note: All Partner visa applications or sponsorship application forms must be signed by, respectively,
you and your dependants migrating with you or by your sponsor. Together with all supporting
documentation, you must then lodge these forms at the relevant office of the department or
Australian mission overseas.* Partner visa applications cannot currently be lodged online.*

not sure why they wouldn't be accepting them online...


----------



## CollegeGirl

Claire, that booklet has not been updated in over two years. They do accept partner visas online now.


----------



## Jmac01

CollegeGirl said:


> Do let us know, as that would change the way we advise everyone from here on out. Keeping fingers crossed for you!


Hi again, 
It's still not working so I'm going to contact IMMI - I've looked online for their contact details and only found an Australia-only phone number (131 881) and other than that they say to call the local visa processing centre. I've spoken to the one here in NZ before and they were... well, let's say they didn't help. I've seen reference on this forum to a generic immigration email address, can someone give me that email? I can't find it on the website!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Unfortunately if NZ is where you are, that's the embassy you need to call. They so rarely answer emails, I really think you're better off (and will get this sorted faster) If you contact the embassy. If you don't get a helpful answer, keep asking for a supervisor until you get one. 

It's too bad they seem to have limited documents now, but I'm really glad you've come back and told us, because now we know for sure.


----------



## clairecbr600

CollegeGirl said:


> Claire, that booklet has not been updated in over two years. They do accept partner visas online now.


haha that's not very helpful of them is it! So basically just go with the flow of the online process?

I had another question - I hope you don't mind me asking...we are highlighting bank statements to show when we first met and things that correspond with claims we are making. I was wondering whether to still attach the receipts for these transactions too even if they are already show on the bank statements.


----------



## CollegeGirl

You can if you want to, claire. It's important to go that far if you're from a high-risk country, but if you're not, it's up to you. Just keep in mind that you'll want to consolidate documents because of the limit of documents you can upload.


----------



## Sammy adelaide

hi members I hope you all are doing great , I'm new on this site Anyone please help me about the current MRT processing time for partner visa refusal I had my partner visa refused in 29th of August 2014 and currently going to Loge MRT which is very frustrating can some one please help me . Is anyone won in MRT or going through MRT ? Plz give ur suggestion witch can support my MRT case ? Thanks 4 help .


----------



## anitalulu

Hi,

My partner is Australia. We just got married. And we have a 1 year old daughter who has Australia citizenship. I am going to apply for partner visa online now. I do not have any other family members migrated with me in this application. However, I am suck in the following question.

Applicant’s Immediate Family Members
Does the applicant have any parents, siblings or children including those that are deceased? 
I say YES. I have to include all my parents, siblings or children information

My problem is there is the same for my partner (Sponsor)
Sponsor's Immediate Family Members
His parents are died for a long time and his siblings are lost of contact for long time. How can he know when they are marriage or not even the married date. Oh my god!

Can he just submit his children information only? And do I need to provide any document proof for immediate family members?


----------



## starlight

Hi everyone,

I've already read here that other people also having trouble uploading additional evidence.
I've tried it three times now but I'm unable to attach more evidence to me online application. I've uploaded in total 62 documents and I'm pretty confident with the evidence that I've provided so far, however I'd like to attach more that I've gathered recently.

Just wondering if it's not working for anyone anymore...I'm guessing they might just request more evidence later on in case they aren't satisfied with what I've provided....which would probably prolong the whole process again.

Thanks


----------



## Jmac01

starlight said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've already read here that other people also having trouble uploading additional evidence.
> I've tried it three times now but I'm unable to attach more evidence to me online application. I've uploaded in total 62 documents and I'm pretty confident with the evidence that I've provided so far, however I'd like to attach more that I've gathered recently.
> 
> Just wondering if it's not working for anyone anymore...I'm guessing they might just request more evidence later on in case they aren't satisfied with what I've provided....which would probably prolong the whole process again.
> 
> Thanks


Hi, I've had the same problem - I can't upload any more. I've been meaning to contact IMMI about it but have not had a chance yet. I'm also fairly confident with what we've submitted so far but would rather not have to hold up the process when they ask us to submit more information... 
If there are two of us having the same problem maybe it's not a system glitch but something they are doing on purpose to minimise the number of documents people upload. boo


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yeah, I suspect that's the case now, unfortunately. You've used the sponsor's application to upload to as well, right, Jmac?


----------



## Jmac01

CollegeGirl said:


> Yeah, I suspect that's the case now, unfortunately. You've used the sponsor's application to upload to as well, right, Jmac?


Yep, but there are only 4 files in the sponsor's section (it still won't let me upload more, possibly there's an overall document limit, rather than a limit per person) - the other option I thought was maybe they are just assigning a time limit to uploading documents, like you get a week or something (this is just me speculating) and then it cuts off. It sure would be nice if IMMI kept their online information up to date, because it still says, when you click on one of the little question marks, that you can keep uploading continuously and it doesn't say anything about a document limit. I wish they would use some of the exorbitant application fee to improve the user experience. Sigh.


----------



## Donkey

Jmac01 said:


> Yep, but there are only 4 files in the sponsor's section (it still won't let me upload more, possibly there's an overall document limit, rather than a limit per person) - the other option I thought was maybe they are just assigning a time limit to uploading documents, like you get a week or something (this is just me speculating) and then it cuts off. It sure would be nice if IMMI kept their online information up to date, because it still says, when you click on one of the little question marks, that you can keep uploading continuously and it doesn't say anything about a document limit. I wish they would use some of the exorbitant application fee to improve the user experience. Sigh.


I'm pretty sure there's not a time limit (yet) I've applied in June and I can still upload documents I think I have about 35 files in there so far but I'm a bit vary about uploading to much evidence as well, I think 60 files is heaps for a CO to go through but I guess it all depends on your application and the evidence as a whole. And yeah it would be good if they had some documentation around max files and sizes


----------



## clairecbr600

Hi Everyone,

I really need some help.. I am preparing documents to apply for my partner visa but I have no idea how I am to present them or what to do and what the online system is like. I have heard so many different things about evidence that it has just left me confused!

I have highlighted heaps of things on bank statements and have a years statements for the both of us. How on earth and where do we write about what we have highlighted?? For example. We have highlighted transactions to prove we both were where we say we were when we met. Where do I tell them that this is why I have highlighted those transactions on the bank statements?

Also, I have previously read in the Partner Booklet that my partner and I are to do a stat dec each addressing how/when/where we met/nature of household etc etc but then I have read on here that through the online application process..these are all subheadings?? am I correct in this? and does this mean there is no need to write stat decs as we address these issues in the sub headings online?

I am so confused with where to start with all this!!

Thanks so much in advance for any help/advice/support anyone can give me


----------



## kacymru

Hi Claire, 

I wrote a massive blog on that subject (compiling/ presenting your visa application) when I did mine in 2011...I'll see if I can find it for you.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Kacymru - there was no online application for partner visas in 2011. She's asking specifically about online applications.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Claire, I answered this for you elsewhere, but go to the top of the forum and look for the sticky called "Partner Wait Times & Resources." There's a link in there to an overview I wrote about the online application process that will be very helpful to you, I think. Also, I answered your highlight question on the other thread you asked it in.


----------



## starlight

I also tried to upload documents in the sponsor's section but it's not working so I too think it's an overall limit (because we've only uploaded 4 or 5 docs in his section).

I don't think it's a time limit because I applied in March and was still able to upload until recently.

Really frustrating, a lot of my documents are the ones from the checklist so I don't think I have an overwhelming amount of evidence and I'd like to be able to provide evidence that our relationship is ongoing etc.


----------



## australi

starlight said:


> I also tried to upload documents in the sponsor's section but it's not working so I too think it's an overall limit (because we've only uploaded 4 or 5 docs in his section).
> 
> I don't think it's a time limit because I applied in March and was still able to upload until recently.
> 
> Really frustrating, a lot of my documents are the ones from the checklist so I don't think I have an overwhelming amount of evidence and I'd like to be able to provide evidence that our relationship is ongoing etc.


Starlight did you find a way around this? I missed a very important document and am out of room...


----------



## starlight

australi said:


> Starlight did you find a way around this? I missed a very important document and am out of room...


Unfortunately no. I'm assuming they'll request the document(s) later which will make the whole process even longer...although there is an email address (read it here on the forum but don't know it right now) from the department, but I'm not sure if you could just Email them documents...


----------



## australi

My partner hasn't yet completed his Sponsorship to be a partner application. At the end of it is there an opportunity to upload evidence there??


----------



## starlight

I just tried that and it worked! 

Just not sure if that's ok to do it that way, does anyone know? Because it obviously didn't let me change the name of the applicant (in the drop down thing) from his to mine...I put my name in the document description.

Does anyone know if that's "ok" to do it that way?


----------



## ukkiwi

*Police checks*

Hello,

I've just got a quick question about police checks. I will be applying at the end of this month and will only have been in Australia for 10 months. I have sent off for my police checks for all other countries I have spent more than 12 months but was wondering do I need to my Australian one yet or wait till I have been here 12 months??
Also does my partner (sponsor - aus citizen) need to do an Australian Police check?
1 more thing regarding health requirements, I have scheduled my visa medical however on the doc check list to provide evidence that I have health insurance for Australia. I have a medicare reciprocal but says to provide evidence about having health insurance until i got this, Do i still need to provide that evidence if I now have medicare?

Thanks


----------



## starlight

ukkiwi said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've just got a quick question about police checks. I will be applying at the end of this month and will only have been in Australia for 10 months. I have sent off for my police checks for all other countries I have spent more than 12 months but was wondering do I need to my Australian one yet or wait till I have been here 12 months??


I'd say you'll have to wait and submit it in a couple of months.



> Also does my partner (sponsor - aus citizen) need to do an Australian Police check?


No, unless there is a dependent child under 18 included in the application (please correct me if I'm wrong people  )



> 1 more thing regarding health requirements, I have scheduled my visa medical however on the doc check list to provide evidence that I have health insurance for Australia. I have a medicare reciprocal but says to provide evidence about having health insurance until i got this, Do i still need to provide that evidence if I now have medicare?
> 
> Thanks


I actually saw that for the first time today too. I wouldn't worry about it, really. Anyways, I only showed that I received a Medicare card but only to proof my address and not that I have an insurance.


----------



## ukkiwi

Thanks for your help starlight! 
Just one last thing.I had my medical but did not receive anything like results or an envelope? Do we receive anything in the post for this or does it get sent in connection with your visa??


----------



## angelicabcc

You'll only get contacted by the people that did your medical if they've found something wrong with your health! If you don't hear anything assume that everything came back fine and they have sent your results to immigration who will then match them up with your visa application 



On another note, still having the same problems with uploading more evidence online, but immigration gave me an email address to send any additional evidence to, I'd just tell people who are starting the uploading process now to upload the essential documents first and then the MOST important evidence, seems like nobody really knows how many you can actually upload, I uploaded 100 but have seen others that got capped at 60. 

Hope that helps


----------



## angelicabcc

So after just sending through some additional evidence to the email address I was given I got an auto generated response email which had some general info and FAQs in it..

One of them was 
Q: 'I am experiencing difficulties uploading supporting documents to my online application'
A: 'You can upload a maximum of 60 documents but each document can have multiple pages. If you are providing photographs, for example, you can scan multiple photographs to one document. The file size limit for each document is 5 MB.

* Documents must be scanned and uploaded to your immiaccount. DO NOT send documents by email or through the post as it will cause delays in the processing of your application.*

Please note: When providing supporting documentation for your application, it is important for you to select the most relevant information that best demonstrates your claims.'

Another was
Q: 'Where do I send additional supporting documents?'
A: *'If you have lodged an online application, all documents must be scanned and uploaded to your immiaccount. DO NOT send documents by email or through the post as this will cause delays in the processing of your application.'*

Don't we all love getting advice from someone on the phone at immigration that completely contradicts the information they give us online...?! I'd probably be inclined to listen to what they've said in the email..

I obviously can't retract the evidence I've just sent in but won't send anymore unless they request it! I guess I'll just save it all for the 801 application. Luckily I did get all of my supporting evidence uploaded when I first applied, this was just some additional travel stuff that has happened since the time of application..

But moral of the story, be careful what you upload and know that from now on it is 60 documents (in total, not per applicant).


----------



## lauralou

Hi guys,

First of all, sorry if I'm asking questions asked a million times already... The search function on these threads is not my friend...! : )

So, I'm just wondering, is the sponsor of 820/801 applicant/partner required to obtain a AFP clearance certificate as well..? Or are the police clearance certificates just a requirement of the main applicant..?
And also - is form 80 a requirement? And if so, does this need to be completed by both applicant and sponsor.
A lot of the questions on form 80 were already asked in the main 820/801 online application.


Thanks,
Laura


----------



## clairecbr600

Hi everybody,

I have nearly completed my statement for the partner visa application. Just a question about this... do I refer to myself and my partner by our names or by 'The Applicant' and 'The Sponsor'? 
So far I have just written which one of us is the applicant and which one of us is the sponsor at the top of the document. 

Also, in the statement. I have discussed just about everything that we have done since we met over a year ago. Does this sound about right to anyone else who has completed a statement?

I have a concern about something though. My partner and I met in June 2013 and my WHV visa was due to expire in Nov 2013. In September, just a few months after we had met, we made the decision that I would apply for the student visa and we would both move to his parents in NSW at the end of the year. I discussed with my migration agent at the time that our plans after the student visa would be the apply for a partner visa and would it be a problem that my partner and I had met before I applied for a student visa and would immigration have a problem with us having this as our plan. My migration agent said it would be fine. 
When I applied for the student visa at the end of Sept (which was granted in Nov 13) there was a question about relationship status. I clicked never 'never married or been in a defacto relationship' - im hoping this was the correct choice, my partner and I weren't living together at that stage and were at the start of our relationship - so therefore im my eyes - no defacto. 

I'm hoping that it wouldn't be a problem now that in my statement I am discussing that we planned on living together once my student visa had been granted. Perhaps I am just worrying about nothing.

One other concern is: we have no lease, we haven't been paying rent but working for rent for my partners parents. We have a joint bank account which we have just begun using regularly as we both now have jobs. I'm just not sure these things will prove to Immi our commitment to each other. What does everyone else think? I have made my partner beneficiary of my super and we have discussed making a will but we really see this as something you do when you marry and have children. My Partners Mum is going to write us a statement in regards to us doing jobs for rent. 

Hope that isn't too confusing for everyone to understand!

Thanks
Claire


----------



## 530i

Few questions?

Do many people use a migration agent for their application, i made contact with mark northam and am considering paying to have him review my application.

Few other questions with the application. (online)

- shall i provide stat decs for certified copies of my birth cert and everything, or is a scanned copy of the original fine?

- joint account hasn't been used much other then savings does this matter?

- how many photos should i submit?


----------



## mick__326

Hi Amandy,

Thanks a lot for your tips about the application online.

I found this forum few days ago, when I was looking for some info about the Partner Visa 820 online application. 

I have some equiries about the attachments of the aplication. There is an information in the immi website, where explains that the maximun attachments are 60 per applicant.

I am Venezuelan and Portuguese citizen, and I am applying onshore (Sydney) and am holding student visa 572 at the moment with my Portuguese passport; I have to attach more documents as a result of my double citizenships.

I have started to write my statutory declaration about the development of our relationship, travels together and other social aspects. I put at the end of each paragraph, where the episode of the travel is explained, the following cite " (See attachment No. x, y & z)"

I have also divided my statutory declaration in to parts: 

Section A: in this section I have mentioned all our trips and important aspects of each and their attachements (mentioned above "see attachment No. x, y & z") such as, reservations, boarding passes, pictures of the place with / or without friends and any other relevant document which could prove that the activity was done.

Section B: in this section I have answered the five questions included in the application.
This answers are more elaborated in order to explain each and also there will be their respective attachment.

I am a bit confused because I have started to numerate each attachments like that:

1. My statutory declaration
2. Birth_Certificate_Venezuela.pdf
3. Birth_Certificate_Venezuela_Translation.pdf
4. Birth_Certificate_Portugal.pdf
5.	Birth_Certificate_Portugal_Translation.pdf
6. Venezuelan_Passaport.pdf
7. Portuguese_Passaport.pdf
8. Venezuelan_National_ID.pdf
9. Portuguese_National_ID.pdf
10.	Venezuelan_Military_Service.pdf
11.	Venezuelan_Military_Service_Translation.pdf
12.	Portuguese_Military_Service.pdf
13.	Portuguese_Military_Service_Translation.pdf
14.	Venezuelan_Driver_Licence.pdf
15.	Portuguese_Driver_Licence.pdf
16.	Australian_Driver_Licence.pdf
17.	Criminal_Record_Venezuela.pdf
18.	Criminal_Record_Venezuela_Translation.pdf
19.	Criminal_record_Portugal.pdf
20.	National_Police_Check.pdf
21.	IELTS_Results_220613.pdf
22.	Statutory_Declar_888_Friend.pdf
23.	Statutory_Declar_888_Friend.pdf
24.	Statutory_Declar_888_Friend.pdf
25.	Statutory_Declar_888_Friend.pdf
26.	Statutory_Declar_888_Friend.pdf
27.	Statutory_Declar_888_Friend.pdf

But there are more attachments such as, reservations, boarding passes, pictures of the place with / or without friends and any other relevant document which could prove that the activity was done....... and there is my confusion...........

Is that ok to follow this pattern? and when I talking about the trips with my partner in the Section A to continue with the numbers 28, 29, etc or......

Is there a section to attact all these documents as personal information separately of pics and other evidences?

I would appreciate some guidance about it 

Thank you everyone 

Mick__326


----------



## Maggie-May24

Mick, I'd suggest that as much as you possibly can, consolidate documents. Documents 2-9 could be scanned together as "Identification documents". Do you need military service records and driver's licenses? 17-20 could be scanned together as "Police Checks", etc.


----------



## mick__326

Hi maggie-may24,

Thanks for your advice, I reckon that the military service records are not necessary..

Kind regards,
Mick__326


----------



## phunk

Folks,
My 801 eligibility date is mid November, but I pledged for compassionate circumstances to speed up the process, and while I was "politely rejected", I received an invitation to apply for 801 on the next day.

I filled my 801 application online on Sept 24h, and been uploading (attaching) required documents since then. Today I attached the very last document (to satisfy 801 online requirements), and application status says "in Progress", "last updated on Sep 24". Whenever I try to submit it, it says "application has been already submitted".

There are some "recommended" documents on the list, that are irrelevant for my case, namely:

Form 956 Appointment of a migration agent (not using an agent)
Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of (we'd been married before 820 and submitted evidence along with 820 app)
Form 956A Appointment of an authorised contact (did not authorize anyone)
Contact while apart, Evidence of (we live together)
Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment (not required for 801)	

Apart from these, everything else has been uploaded. I never received any submission acknowledgement.

Now, should I contact the department to make sure they check my application (and mark it as "complete" or something)?	


Thank you!


----------



## Mish

It will stay as in progress until a decision has been made.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

Hi. They dont usually send an acknowledgement when you have to apply online and not all attachments are relevant to a certain application. You have to follow what documents are on the checklist of your subclass application. If the status of your application is "in progress" that means you have succesfully sumbitted your application. They don't usually communicate with the applicant unless they need more documents or information from you.


----------



## KS77

Hi there, 

We are in the process of uploading all our documents for the 2nd stage processing for 820/801. 

Anyone got any suggestions or info on where the Sponsor's Stat Dec gets uploaded?? It covers everything - financial / social / mutual commitment so not 100% sure. Also does it go under the Applicants uploads or mine? 

Thanks


----------



## Helene

Quick question! Do we need to exchange our driving licence while on BVA or wait for the visa grant or wait for PR?

Thanks a lot and enjoy the rest of the week-end


----------



## Becky26

Helene said:


> Quick question! Do we need to exchange our driving licence while on BVA or wait for the visa grant or wait for PR?
> 
> Thanks a lot and enjoy the rest of the week-end


I think you can drive on your international DL and if the road rules and side on which you drive in your country is the same as Australia. Then you can drive until you are granted their permanent resident visa. 
I drove with my international license when I was on my student visa, was also able to hire cars 

Hope this helps. Good Luck! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Helene

Hi Becky -
Thanks for your quick reply 
I had no issue on my student visa and WHV as they are temporary.

That's what I find on ACT website:

Visiting Drivers
Visiting drivers are not required to obtain an ACT Driver Licence providing their International Driving Permit and/or overseas licence are current. A visiting driver is a person from overseas who arrives in the ACT with no intention of becoming a permanent resident. This includes:

tourists;
business people;
people on working holiday visas; and
people studying or working temporarily in the ACT who intend to return to their home countries when they finish their courses or jobs.


then later on the website:
Overseas Drivers who become ACT Residents
People from other countries who take up residence in the ACT must hold an ACT Driver Licence to drive a motor vehicle or motorbike. When you move to the ACT your current overseas licence or International Driving Permit is valid for only three months.

So I guess now that I have applied for residency and live in ACT I have to swap license? (I don't think they enforced the 3 months rule a lot, but better be safe than sorry)


----------



## Becky26

Helene said:


> Hi Becky -
> Thanks for your quick reply
> I had no issue on my student visa and WHV as they are temporary.
> 
> That's what I find on ACT website:
> 
> Visiting Drivers
> Visiting drivers are not required to obtain an ACT Driver Licence providing their International Driving Permit and/or overseas licence are current. A visiting driver is a person from overseas who arrives in the ACT with no intention of becoming a permanent resident. This includes:
> 
> tourists;
> business people;
> people on working holiday visas; and
> people studying or working temporarily in the ACT who intend to return to their home countries when they finish their courses or jobs.
> 
> then later on the website:
> Overseas Drivers who become ACT Residents
> People from other countries who take up residence in the ACT must hold an ACT Driver Licence to drive a motor vehicle or motorbike. When you move to the ACT your current overseas licence or International Driving Permit is valid for only three months.
> 
> So I guess now that I have applied for residency and live in ACT I have to swap license? (I don't think they enforced the 3 months rule a lot, but better be safe than sorry)


No worries Helene 
Ok ok!
This is what I found on Queensland Government website:-
_
"You can't drive in Queensland if:

you have been disqualified from holding or getting a driver licence by an Australian court

your authority to drive in Queensland has been suspended because you:
have not paid fines issued to you
- accumulated too many demerit points on your traffic history
- have been convicted of driving at more than 40km/hr over the speed limit

your authority to drive in Queensland on your overseas licence has been withdrawn because you:
- become medically unfit to drive safely
- are an Australian citizen and you have been residing in Queensland for 3 months
- are not an Australian citizen, but before you took up residence in Queensland you were given a resident visa and you have now been residing in Queensland for 3 months
- are not an Australian citizen, but after you took up residence in Queensland you were given a resident visa and you have now - - been residing in Queensland for 3 months since getting the visa
- have failed a practical driving test in Queensland after 1 January 2014.

A resident visa is a permanent visa or special category visa under the Migration Act 1958 (Commonwealth). These visas allow a person to stay indefinitely in Australia. These do not include temporary, business or guardian visas."_
http://www.qld.gov.au/transport/licensing/driver-licensing/overseas/driving/index.html

So from what I can understand, one can drive on their overseas license until they haven't been granted a permanent resident visa. Maybe different states have slightly different rules.
*Seniors, please help. Thank you! *
Good Luck! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## mascwendy

*Partner Visa idea*

So... this is a really great thread. Have read a whole bunch on here but still have questions! Hopefully someone knows the answers 

Partner from USA has been in Tasmania on working holiday visa since May 2014. I live in Melbourne. We've been having a serious long distance relationship since July 2014, but he couldn't leave his employer until he moves in with me in December 2014 (two months and counting). His working holiday visa will expire on May 2015. We can't get the relationship registered because we live in Victoria and we need to be both living in the state for 12 months to qualify, so that's been ruled out. By the time his visa is expired, we would have only been living together for 5 months, although we would have actually been serious for 10 months. I don't want him to have to leave and apply for partnership visa from USA.

My question: can we apply for a partnership visa anyway, pay the fee, get the bridging visa, then when it is rejected apply again immediately because by then we would have been together more than the 12 months required? We would be prepared to pay the fee both times. Or would Immigration view that kind of thing unfavourably and kick him out for good?

Or...

Is there some kind of other bridging visa he could apply for until we've been together a year? Even if this is not a working visa?

Or...

Any other suggestions to help in this situation?

I've seen in other threads that applying for a partnership visa offshore can take a very long time, and we don't want to be apart like that.

 Many thanks in advance


----------



## jp1985

CollegeGirl said:


> The Sponsorship application is equivalent to the 40SP. They have that form listed there because there are still people who haven't understood they have to do both applications.


Hi College girl,

Do you mean we need to provide the paper application scanned and uploaded? I lodged my application since end of April this year and didn't realise we still need to provide the scanned version. &#128514;


----------



## belgianturtle

Hi guys

***edit - found most answers in different thread****

Also, I came across this page yesterday Processing Times and Priorities for the Onshore Partner Program where they tell you to do the medicals up front and form 80. I'm not too bothered about the medicals, I am organizing to get it done. I'm just curious about the form 80: most of the questions are in the applicant's form anyway but does anyone know why they need the email addresses for ex? Is it just like a "name check" or do they actually have access to this? I remember two but I have a feeling I might still have an email address somewhere that I have forgotten about. Also the list of places I have visited - I have already made the list but for a lot of them I don't remember the exact day, just the month. I just want to be as thorough as possible but this is driving me insane lol

Thanks in advance for your guidance


----------



## WillyWonka

mascwendy said:


> So... this is a really great thread. Have read a whole bunch on here but still have questions! Hopefully someone knows the answers
> 
> Partner from USA has been in Tasmania on working holiday visa since May 2014. I live in Melbourne. We've been having a serious long distance relationship since July 2014, but he couldn't leave his employer until he moves in with me in December 2014 (two months and counting). His working holiday visa will expire on May 2015. We can't get the relationship registered because we live in Victoria and we need to be both living in the state for 12 months to qualify, so that's been ruled out. By the time his visa is expired, we would have only been living together for 5 months, although we would have actually been serious for 10 months. I don't want him to have to leave and apply for partnership visa from USA.
> 
> My question: can we apply for a partnership visa anyway, pay the fee, get the bridging visa, then when it is rejected apply again immediately because by then we would have been together more than the 12 months required? We would be prepared to pay the fee both times. Or would Immigration view that kind of thing unfavourably and kick him out for good?
> 
> Or...
> 
> Is there some kind of other bridging visa he could apply for until we've been together a year? Even if this is not a working visa?
> 
> Or...
> 
> Any other suggestions to help in this situation?
> 
> I've seen in other threads that applying for a partnership visa offshore can take a very long time, and we don't want to be apart like that.
> 
> Many thanks in advance


Hey mascwendy!

I was on the same WHV as your partner. We have a No Further Stay condition on our WHV, so you wouldn't be able to apply for the Partner Visa. It will be a waste of money as it will be rejected. Victoria is very strict on registration of relationships too. You have to be in a de facto (living together) relationship for 12-months without long periods apart. My partner is from Victoria and we are only submitting our application when I head back to Aus - We have been in a relationship since mid-2012 but only lived together since end of Aug 2013.

Just a suggestion (maybe other members can advise too): Your partner leaves Aus when his WHV ends. Wait at least a month before applying for a tourist visa/ETA - not sure if the latter is available for Americans. You won't be able to satisfy the 12-month period though, unless you head to the US with him(?)

Or.. he can head back to Aus under a Student Visa


----------



## Jmac01

A-HA!!!!!!!

Finally there is some information about file limits! Yes they have indeed introduced file limits. For partner visas it is 60 per applicant.

See the full list here: 
Attach documents to an online application
under "guidelines"


----------



## CollegeGirl

jp1985 said:


> Hi College girl,
> 
> Do you mean we need to provide the paper application scanned and uploaded? I lodged my application since end of April this year and didn't realise we still need to provide the scanned version. &#128514;


If you applied online and did the applicant's application and then the sponsor's application, no, you don't need the PAPER 40SP as well. You only need the paper one if you are NOT doing the online sponsor's application version.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Jmac01 said:


> A-HA!!!!!!!
> 
> Finally there is some information about file limits! Yes they have indeed introduced file limits. For partner visas it is 60 per applicant.
> 
> See the full list here:
> Attach documents to an online application
> under "guidelines"


Glad they've noted that on the website now. I've been telling people for a while to save their CO time and combine similar evidence into one document - looks like now they're forcing people to be considerate like that.


----------



## pristine3

CollegeGirl said:


> Glad they've noted that on the website now. I've been telling people for a while to save their CO time and combine similar evidence into one document - looks like now they're forcing people to be considerate like that.


I've been reading this forum for a while and saw people mentioning that it wouldn't let them load more than X amount of docs, so I consolidated a lot of similar stuff in preparation. I submitted my application today and uploaded 54 docs. Yay room to spare! Now I can upload some of our wedding stuff as we just started planning our wedding. This forum is SO helpful!!


----------



## Nagel

I'm getting confused reading different things around. I'm applying for partner visa together with my Australian girlfriend, we are doing it online but we are running out of time on my WHV, so how does it work, I just lodge this applications that we entering online and that will give me the bridging visa then worry about uploading all forms, proof, medicals, checks etc later on when I'm on a bridging visa? Or I need to get it all done before my WHV expires? I'm stressing like hell getting it all together, working at the same time :S

Best regards Nagel


----------



## Helene

Hi Nagel,

Question of when to lodge mostly depends on how long have you been living together (and that can be documented) and/or if you have registered your relationship (what state do you live in?)

Without these information we can't really help you!
When does you WHV runs out?


----------



## Nagel

Helene said:


> Hi Nagel,
> 
> Question of when to lodge mostly depends on how long have you been living together (and that can be documented) and/or if you have registered your relationship (what state do you live in?)
> 
> Without these information we can't really help you!
> When does you WHV runs out?


We have been together for 16 months and living together for over a year. We live in WA so have not been able to register our relationship.
So if I send in the 2 applications I have done online, (applicant and sponsor form) will that give me the bridging visa? Or will I have to upload all evidence and do all medical checks etc before I can get the bridging visa also?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Nagel said:


> I'm getting confused reading different things around. I'm applying for partner visa together with my Australian girlfriend, we are doing it online but we are running out of time on my WHV, so how does it work, I just lodge this applications that we entering online and that will give me the bridging visa then worry about uploading all forms, proof, medicals, checks etc later on when I'm on a bridging visa? Or I need to get it all done before my WHV expires? I'm stressing like hell getting it all together, working at the same time :S
> 
> Best regards Nagel


You want to at least be able to upload as many of the most important things as you can with your application (ID documents, at least 2 888 forms, marriage cert., etc.), and have the majority of your evidence uploaded within a couple of weeks. You just don't want them to take a look at your application, decide you don't have enough evidence and deny you. It's not LIKELY they'd do that (they'd probably ask for more first) but if you at least have uploaded the most important things, you've got your bases covered for a couple of weeks while you get the rest together.


----------



## dplunkd

My 820 was just approved! Applied Sept 23 2014, Approved Oct 10 2014. My PMV 300 was approved in March, so they still had all of the information, including my medical that wasn't even a year old. For this application, I uploaded photos over the last 3 years and of our wedding, our marriage certificate, communication evidence from Skype, copies of letters addressed to both of us, name change evidence and joint financial holdings. Even though they already had it, I also uploads our birth certificates and copies of our passports. Phew, I'm glad this is over for a little while at least Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yay!!! Big congrats, dplunkd!!!


----------



## Becky26

*Congratulations!!!!!*



dplunkd said:


> My 820 was just approved! Applied Sept 23 2014, Approved Oct 10 2014. My PMV 300 was approved in March, so they still had all of the information, including my medical that wasn't even a year old. For this application, I uploaded photos over the last 3 years and of our wedding, our marriage certificate, communication evidence from Skype, copies of letters addressed to both of us, name change evidence and joint financial holdings. Even though they already had it, I also uploads our birth certificates and copies of our passports. Phew, I'm glad this is over for a little while at least Good luck everyone!!!


*Many Congratulations dplunkd!!! 
Wish you a blessed and prosperous life together with your partner in Australia 
Thanks for sharing the wonderful news with us. Take Care!
Have a great weekend 

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## 135153

Hi all just stumbled across this forum. I was granted a 801 Visa 2 months ago and thought i would try and assist those going through the app stage at the moment, the following is the way i did it. I hope the info is of use to others.

1. Before you apply read everything you can about the Visa you are applying for. (Google is your pal)
2. I am from a low risk country and before i applied we considered using a Migration agent, we very quickly realised that for us it was not needed. They appeared to want to complicate a process that although long and drawn out is far from complicated if you follow the guidelines. For many they may may provide a great service (that your paying for) but think carefully before you buy.
3. Dont be afraid to ask questions of immigration before you apply. Were in Canberra and DIAC there although not an "advice" centre will if approached correctly point you in the right direction. Certainly the Canberra staff could not of been more helpful.
4. Your about to spend a lot of money (well its a lot to us) to apply for your Visa, you therefore want to be fairly certain it will be granted before you apply because its money you will not be seeing again if your application fails.
5. We applied online, but before we did we printed off paper copies and went through the forms question by question, line by line. A lot of the questions are similar, so be careful you are consistent with your information. Once your application is in though, if you spot a mistake with a date etc, dont panic, there is a change form to allow you to rectify this easily.
6. Answer the questions openly and honestly but dont write another edition of "War and Peace" If you have not got joint bills for example, tell them you have not and why you haven't. Your application is one of many and "skirting" round a question will only lead to delays as they ask for a more direct reply or worse failure.
7. On advice from DIAC we waited until we were asked to provide Police Checks and Medical Certificate.
8. Upload your documents in batches, IE get all your ID together, get them certified and then upload them. Get all your Bills, financial letters etc together, get them certified then upload them etc etc. It saves possible confusion at your end and if your not confused then its a good start toward not confusing the processing staff. Dont bother uploading uncertified documents, there worthless.
8. Remember its a "recommended" list, you may not need everything listed we certainly did not. We were missing one required document so i wrote a letter explaining why and how I was going to get it, got it certified and uploaded it.
9. They do not want 50,000 pages of emails or Skype conversions or mobile phone bills is the advice we were given. Provide one or two pages by all means as a "snapshot" but using a hammer to crack a tiny nut is not needed.
10. Be pro-active, Its your application and you want it to succeed. If you are given 28 days to provide documentation then do yourself a favour and get it provided ASAP. If you cant provide it within the specified time then again be pro active and explain clearly why you cant and what your doing to rectify it.

Above all else to us the KISS rule applies (Keep it simple stupid) The processors are humans and are working to guidelines, that give them some discretion. 
From our experience there also not "trying to catch you out" in fact completely the opposite from our dealings with the immigration staff at DIAC in Canberra and our Case officers.
For the record our 820 visa was granted 7 months after we applied and our 801 17 months later.


----------



## stylishlalit

Hello All,

What a great thread and many helping hands!

I'm an Australian citizen, My girlfriend is currently living here on student visa, and we got officially married (in Australia) last month, so we have been preparing all the docs that are required to lodge the partner visa application online.

Quick question: we need to create immiaccount, I'm wondering who need to create the account? myself (sponsor)? or my wife?
simply, I'm confused who is actually loding the application -

Is that me who needs toc create immiaccount to lodge the application for wife? 
OR
Is that my wife who needs to create the account and lodge the application for herself?

Please clarify, may be very stupid question for you but needed to clarify.

Thanks
Lalit


----------



## starlight

Thanks for the tips, SkelinOz  Except for one thing, point 8, uncertified documents are not worthless! In fact, colour scans of original documents are perfectly fine, the only documents I got certified are the Form 888s.
I'm wondering what there even is to be certified in bills etc. 
My JP always only stated that something was a "true copy" of something or witnessed something, respectively.

@stylishlalit: You can either have two IMMI accounts or one I find it easier with one. I'd suggest, your wife (applicant) creates an account, lodges her application and then you use her account to lodge your sponsorship application.


----------



## 135153

stylishlalit said:


> Hello All,
> 
> What a great thread and many helping hands!
> 
> I'm an Australian citizen, My girlfriend is currently living here on student visa, and we got officially married (in Australia) last month, so we have been preparing all the docs that are required to lodge the partner visa application online.
> 
> Quick question: we need to create immiaccount, I'm wondering who need to create the account? myself (sponsor)? or my wife?
> simply, I'm confused who is actually loding the application -
> 
> Is that me who needs toc create immiaccount to lodge the application for wife?
> OR
> Is that my wife who needs to create the account and lodge the application for herself?
> 
> Please clarify, may be very stupid question for you but needed to clarify.
> 
> Thanks
> Lalit


Hi Lalit,

Your wife as the applicant has to create the immi account then upload her application first.

Your SP40 as the sponsor should be uploaded after to the same account and will automatically link.

Hope that helps, no question about immigration is stupid. We all started at the beginning


----------



## 135153

starlight said:


> Thanks for the tips, SkelinOz  Except for one thing, point 8, uncertified documents are not worthless! In fact, colour scans of original documents are perfectly fine, the only documents I got certified are the Form 888s.
> I'm wondering what there even is to be certified in bills etc.
> My JP always only stated that something was a "true copy" of something or witnessed something, respectively.
> 
> @stylishlalit: You can either have two IMMI accounts or one I find it easier with one. I'd suggest, your wife (applicant) creates an account, lodges her application and then you use her account to lodge your sponsorship application.


Starlight thank you  Only trying to help. I was told EVERYTHING had to be certified by Canberra. You live and learn. I withdraw point 8!!


----------



## befreckled

I applied in March '14 and am based in Melbourne. I just received an email a week ago telling me to make sure the necessary documents are uploaded and that my visa is being transferred to the Perth office for processing. Does that make sense? Should I be worried?


----------



## 135153

Befreckled no it just means it's in Perth for processing. Im in Canberra and got a similar E-mail when mine reach the top the pile in Victoria.

Nothing to worry about.


----------



## starlight

befreckled said:


> I applied in March '14 and am based in Melbourne. I just received an email a week ago telling me to make sure the necessary documents are uploaded and that my visa is being transferred to the Perth office for processing. Does that make sense? Should I be worried?


I'd say if anything it's a good sign  I also applied in March and got this Email yesterday.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

starlight said:


> I'd say if anything it's a good sign  I also applied in March and got this Email yesterday.


Nice hearing that some are receiving emails concerning their applications. It means everything is taken cared of.


----------



## tangerine44

Hi All - quick question, when providing evidences of the relationship such as wedding invites addressed to both myself and my husband, joint account etc. did you have to have these certified or can a printed copy suffice? I was told that if I provide originals, DIBP may not return them, so I don't know if I should provide the originals or just photocopies of it. I only had my marriage cert, birth cert, passport, drivers license etc. certified by a JP and not the other evidences. Please advise anyone  Thanks


----------



## 135153

tangerine44 said:


> Hi All - quick question, when providing evidences of the relationship such as wedding invites addressed to both myself and my husband, joint account etc. did you have to have these certified or can a printed copy suffice? I was told that if I provide originals, DIBP may not return them, so I don't know if I should provide the originals or just photocopies of it. I only had my marriage cert, birth cert, passport, drivers license etc. certified by a JP and not the other evidences. Please advise anyone  Thanks


I was told, because i asked, by DIAC in Canberra that everything had to be certified, there info came from the Victoria Processing team because I was in the room when they rang to ask. Others will tell you that is incorrect and Immigration are wrong and not everything needs to be certified. I know who I would be listening to


----------



## tangerine44

SkelinOz said:


> I was told, because i asked, by DIAC in Canberra that everything had to be certified, there info came from the Victoria Processing team because I was in the room when they rang to ask. Others will tell you that is incorrect and Immigration are wrong and not everything needs to be certified. I know who I would be listening to


Thanks SkelinOz for your response. If I may ask, what sort of documents did you have to ask JP to certify? Just curious what I need to certify, and which ones I can send the originals instead. Thank you


----------



## Mish

tangerine44 said:


> Thanks SkelinOz for your response. If I may ask, what sort of documents did you have to ask JP to certify? Just curious what I need to certify, and which ones I can send the originals instead. Thank you


DIBP told me only docs like birth certificate, passport, marriage certificate need to be certified.

However if applying online they don't need to be certified unless you don't colour scan them.


----------



## 135153

Mish I bow to your super powers, Seemingly everything i post on here you follow me about correcting what i have said. Do not know why and dont really care. EVERYTHING i post is factually correct. 

If i want a nanny i will employ one.


----------



## bonniea89

Hi all, 
The Aus immigration site says the following: 
_Evidence that everyone included in your application has adequate health insurance in Australia. Provide any one of the following:
a signed letter from a health insurance provider (140 kB doc)
a Medicare card or receipt of enrolment with Medicare
evidence of adequate health insurance (including travel insurance)
if you are from a country with a reciprocal health care agreement with Australia and will be eligible for Medicare when you arrive here, evidence of adequate health insurance (including travel insurance) to cover you until you enrol in Medicare
evidence that you hold a passport from the Republic of Ireland._
We are applying offshore, and when my boyfriend is granted the 309 we plan to enrol him in Medicare immediately when he arrives in Aus, plus he will buy travel insurance. Obviously he won't do either of those things yet as we have no idea when we will get the visa. So what do we do about this question?

Thanks!


----------



## Mish

Hi Bonnie

That is not applicable for the 309. The health insurance is only applicable for temporary visas and the 309 is a provisional visa.


----------



## bonniea89

Hi Mish, thanks for your reply. So strange that they have that on a page titled "Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100) document checklist" then!


----------



## Mish

bonniea89 said:


> Hi Mish, thanks for your reply. So strange that they have that on a page titled "Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100) document checklist" then!


A few people have asked about it but nobody has never been asked to proove it. I remember reading that you only need it for 457 visas etc.

You could always post in Ask Mark to ask him. When we applied we were never asked for it.


----------



## bonniea89

That's good enough for me! Thanks again! 

Just wondering if anyone knows exactly what needs to be statutory declarations and what needs to be certified for an online application? 

I know form 888s need to be certified/witnessed. If we have a colour scan of their ID does it remove the need to get that certified? Also for our own passports, birth certificates, other identity documents- does a colour scan remove the need for certification? 
Also, the statement we both have to write regarding the progression of our relationship, does this need to be a statutory declaration? Same question applies to the explanatory statements we're writing up for division of housework, reasoning behind not having both names on utility accounts.

So basically, what exactly needs to be certified or a statutory declaration and what doesn't? 
Thanks in advance for helping me through this crazy stressful process!


----------



## Mish

For online applications you only need the stat decs/888's certified/witnessed as long as all your ID docs are coloured scanned. The online system is designed to make things easier for applicants .

For statements you can either do a stat dec or statement it is up to you really. The partner booklet says you can do either.


----------



## hodgi_76

Hey all - quick question if anyone knows the answer. Once medicals are completed, do they show up on your online application anywhere? 
Not important - just curious 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## IndyMama

Yep, when medicals are complete it will say so in down at the bottom of the application, under each persons name, near the 'next steps' section..


----------



## hodgi_76

Thank you!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

SkelinOz said:


> Mish I bow to your super powers, Seemingly everything i post on here you follow me about correcting what i have said. Do not know why and dont really care. EVERYTHING i post is factually correct.
> 
> If i want a nanny i will employ one.


#1 - Everything you post is NOT factually correct. It WAS at one time a requirement to have everything certified, but since the new online system was implemented, if you are scanning things in colour it is NOT a requirement to have them certified. This has been the case for months now, and has been confirmed by DIBP to members here on MANY occasions. I appreciate that you talked to your processing team in Canberra, but DIBP case officers are notorious for giving incorrect information. If you call them four times, you'll get four different answers from four different COs. Have a conversation with the person here who took her application and her evidence into a DIBP office and tried to give it to the CO at the counter (back when they were accepting in-person applications) only to have her forms taken, her evidence handed back to her and be told "YourCO will let you know when they're ready for your evidence." Then a couple of days later, bam, visa rejected, and there wasn't a DARN thing she could do about it because DIBP isn't responsible for incorrect information they give.

You can go on blindly believing everything DIBP tells you is 100% accurate (despite the fact you'll get multiple different answers to the same question) or you can maybe stop for a second and consider that people who have taken information from DIBP, the website, registered migration agents, and thousands of applicants might have seen a piece of information given over and over and over again by both DIBP and migration agents often enough to know that it's a fact.

It is a FACT that colour scanned items do not have to be certified for online applications. The items that DO need to be certified are Forms 888 from other people and their ID - UNLESS they colour scan their own ID and email it to you - then even that doesn't need certified, just their 888 statement. There are literally dozens of applicants on this forum (perhaps hundreds) who have applied over the last year since the implementation of the online partner visa system who have NOT certified their documents because it is not required, and not ONE of them was then asked to provide certified documents. One person slipping by could be a fluke - this many is not a fluke, it is irrefutable evidence that the knowledge shared on this forum on this topic is CORRECT.

Your posts have crossed the border into personal attack territory twice now. I'd suggest you rein that in or your stay on this forum will be short.


----------



## Hala

WOW thank you for sharing all this info, it is great help even for someone like who is about to apply for 820 

And of course, congratulations on your 801, hope you have a beautiful and stress free life together



SkelinOz said:


> Hi all just stumbled across this forum. I was granted a 801 Visa 2 months ago and thought i would try and assist those going through the app stage at the moment, the following is the way i did it. I hope the info is of use to others.
> 
> 1. Before you apply read everything you can about the Visa you are applying for. (Google is your pal)
> 2. I am from a low risk country and before i applied we considered using a Migration agent, we very quickly realised that for us it was not needed. They appeared to want to complicate a process that although long and drawn out is far from complicated if you follow the guidelines. For many they may may provide a great service (that your paying for) but think carefully before you buy.
> 3. Dont be afraid to ask questions of immigration before you apply. Were in Canberra and DIAC there although not an "advice" centre will if approached correctly point you in the right direction. Certainly the Canberra staff could not of been more helpful.
> 4. Your about to spend a lot of money (well its a lot to us) to apply for your Visa, you therefore want to be fairly certain it will be granted before you apply because its money you will not be seeing again if your application fails.
> 5. We applied online, but before we did we printed off paper copies and went through the forms question by question, line by line. A lot of the questions are similar, so be careful you are consistent with your information. Once your application is in though, if you spot a mistake with a date etc, dont panic, there is a change form to allow you to rectify this easily.
> 6. Answer the questions openly and honestly but dont write another edition of "War and Peace" If you have not got joint bills for example, tell them you have not and why you haven't. Your application is one of many and "skirting" round a question will only lead to delays as they ask for a more direct reply or worse failure.
> 7. On advice from DIAC we waited until we were asked to provide Police Checks and Medical Certificate.
> 8. Upload your documents in batches, IE get all your ID together, get them certified and then upload them. Get all your Bills, financial letters etc together, get them certified then upload them etc etc. It saves possible confusion at your end and if your not confused then its a good start toward not confusing the processing staff. Dont bother uploading uncertified documents, there worthless.
> 8. Remember its a "recommended" list, you may not need everything listed we certainly did not. We were missing one required document so i wrote a letter explaining why and how I was going to get it, got it certified and uploaded it.
> 9. They do not want 50,000 pages of emails or Skype conversions or mobile phone bills is the advice we were given. Provide one or two pages by all means as a "snapshot" but using a hammer to crack a tiny nut is not needed.
> 10. Be pro-active, Its your application and you want it to succeed. If you are given 28 days to provide documentation then do yourself a favour and get it provided ASAP. If you cant provide it within the specified time then again be pro active and explain clearly why you cant and what your doing to rectify it.
> 
> Above all else to us the KISS rule applies (Keep it simple stupid) The processors are humans and are working to guidelines, that give them some discretion.
> From our experience there also not "trying to catch you out" in fact completely the opposite from our dealings with the immigration staff at DIAC in Canberra and our Case officers.
> For the record our 820 visa was granted 7 months after we applied and our 801 17 months later.


----------



## hodgi_76

Quick question about medicals again. How long does it take for them to show up online? Assuming it isn't straight away  (if that's how it works?)


----------



## starlight

hodgi_76 said:


> Quick question about medicals again. How long does it take for them to show up online? Assuming it isn't straight away  (if that's how it works?)


It didn't take very long for me, maybe 2-3 days I think


----------



## hodgi_76

Thanks starlight


----------



## stylishlalit

SkelinOz said:


> Hi Lalit,
> 
> Your wife as the applicant has to create the immi account then upload her application first.
> 
> Your SP40 as the sponsor should be uploaded after to the same account and will automatically link.
> 
> Hope that helps, no question about immigration is stupid. We all started at the beginning


Starlight & SkelinOz

Thanks very much for info.

SkelinOz - you're right nothing should be deemed a stupid question


----------



## bonniea89

Hi all, 
We're attaching bank account statements as financial evidence, does anyone know if they have to be in colour? We're printing them off and highlighting entries (so will obviously be scanning back into computer in colour), but I don't want to print off pages and pages of coloured statements if I could just do them in black and white (especially since ANZ statements have a blue background). 
Thanks!


----------



## StellaR

bonniea89 said:


> Hi all,
> We're attaching bank account statements as financial evidence, does anyone know if they have to be in colour? We're printing them off and highlighting entries (so will obviously be scanning back into computer in colour), but I don't want to print off pages and pages of coloured statements if I could just do them in black and white (especially since ANZ statements have a blue background).
> Thanks!


For mine I downloaded mine from my internet banking so it was colored. And I didn't highlight anything at all because I didn't know. I'd probably do colored one tho, just so if it actually mattered, I didn't delay anything (let's say the CO want the colored copy).

Can you highlight it digitally and then just save it as Pdf and upload it by any chance ?

Stella


----------



## bonniea89

Great suggestion Stella, thank you!


----------



## Kallekaviar

Hi everyone! 
I need some suggestions.
Applying for partner visa with my Australian girlfriend that I have been together with since July 2013, I moved in with her already in late august I believe, problem is the house we are living in is owned by her parents and therefor we do not have a lease agreement and we have not had to pay rent.

Any suggestions what I can do to prove that we are really living together for over a year now?


----------



## Island Girl

Dear Kallekaviar, 
I suggest you to request your girlfriend's parents to type up a letter addressed to the department. The letter would confirm the duration of both of your stay at the same address from July 2013 till date. Hope this helps...


----------



## toochling

Hi everyone!

My husband and I are about to lodge his application - subclass 820 from PMV.

I am just wondering if someone could help me regarding the bridging visa that we need to apply as his visa will expire next Tuesday already, is the bridging visa A automatic or do we need to apply for it?

Also, regarding the work rights, is it not automatically granted as well? Or do we need to submit the form 1005?

I read somewhere that "if you are applying for an onshore partner visa (sc 820), you will automatically be granted work rights while your visa is being processed.", just wanted to clarify if its true, if not we will include bridging visa A form and 1005 form if not automatically granted.

Any suggestions please?
Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## rose mary

To lodge onshore partner visa, u need a valid visa to lodge. What visa u got now ?


----------



## Mish

Toochling you will automatically get a BVA that will come with work rights. You are applying online?


----------



## toochling

rose mary said:


> To lodge onshore partner visa, u need a valid visa to lodge. What visa u got now ?


Hi Rose Mary, my husband has the PMV 300 visa.



Mish said:


> Toochling you will automatically get a BVA that will come with work rights. You are applying online?


Hi Mish, thanks for your reply, we don't have to submit the form 1005 then . We will be lodging the application by paper and will send it by post maybe on Wednesday if we have everything notarised by tomorrow.


----------



## Mish

toochling said:


> Hi Mish, thanks for your reply, we don't have to submit the form 1005 then . We will be lodging the application by paper and will send it by post maybe on Wednesday if we have everything notarised by tomorrow.


Online is the far better as you can upload any additional evidence as you go along.

For online they expect you will take a couple of weeks or so to upload where paper you are expected to supply everything when you send it in.

We actually lodged ours online and they finished off the statements etc after lodging. We just wanted to get into the line.


----------



## Kallekaviar

Mish said:


> Online is the far better as you can upload any additional evidence as you go along.
> 
> For online they expect you will take a couple of weeks or so to upload where paper you are expected to supply everything when you send it in.
> 
> We actually lodged ours online and they finished off the statements etc after lodging. We just wanted to get into the line.


Do you get your bridging visa right after lodging the applicant part online or how does it work?


----------



## Mish

Kallekaviar said:


> Do you get your bridging visa right after lodging the applicant part online or how does it work?


You either get it as soon as you lodge online via email or you will get it emailed the next working day.


----------



## susannahjensen

Hello!
I've begun filling out the application online and have got to the questions regarding the details of our relationship. I see that the boxes allow for only 2000 characters. Is it recommended to simply write something along the lines of, "see attached statutory declaration", and attach a stat dec at the end?
Thanks!


----------



## Mish

susannahjensen said:


> Hello!
> I've begun filling out the application online and have got to the questions regarding the details of our relationship. I see that the boxes allow for only 2000 characters. Is it recommended to simply write something along the lines of, "see attached statutory declaration", and attach a stat dec at the end?
> Thanks!


That is exactly what we did


----------



## susannahjensen

Excellent! Thank you


----------



## jfanny

Hi Everyone,

I am in the process to apply for 801, but I am a bit lost...

I am applying online. I have to join a copy of my passeport to the application. Do I need to get a copy of our passports signed and certified as an original first and then scanned it, or can we directly scan the original ?

My partner has written his statutory declarations on white paper. Is this OK or should we use the official form there that seems a bit more specific ?
http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/_pdf/stat_dec_sponsor.pdf ?

On the 801 checklist it is said that as applying online I do not need to write a statutory declaration on paper. Is this right ? I feel weird not to joined my declaration statement as well.

Thank you for reading me


----------



## ej085

My husband and I applied for the 820 Partner Visa in mid-August. When should we expect to hear from the department? No news yet.


----------



## Mish

ej085 said:


> My husband and I applied for the 820 Partner Visa in mid-August. When should we expect to hear from the department? No news yet.


It is far too early to hear anything. Some hear around 9 months if their case is transferred to Perth but that is just to tell them that. You may also not hear anything for 12+ months. Just sit back and wait.


----------



## ej085

Mish said:


> It is far too early to hear anything. Some hear around 9 months if their case is transferred to Perth but that is just to tell them that. You may also not hear anything for 12+ months. Just sit back and wait.


Thanks, Mish. Puts my mind at ease to know it's normal.


----------



## thesmoothsuit

Has anyone got granted a 801 without even hearing a thing from immigration?


----------



## Mish

thesmoothsuit said:


> Has anyone got granted a 801 without even hearing a thing from immigration?


As in that you are eligible to apply or they don't tell you it has been granted?


----------



## thesmoothsuit

When they granted you the 801 but they never told you about it until you checked yourself.


----------



## Mish

thesmoothsuit said:


> When they granted you the 801 but they never told you about it until you checked yourself.


Yep has happened before. 1 person didn't know for 3 months!


----------



## Hozmoz

Applied by paper for 801 recently, still waiting.
And waiting till i can but my little timeline on bottom of my profile !


----------



## stylishlalit

Hi all,

Hope everybody is doing great! 

Based on all valuable information from this great forum, I'm (sponsor) preparing a onshore partner visa application for my wife. Most documents are ready and arranging other evidences at the moment, however, time is running out fast and I have few questions as below:

1).Can my partner lodge online application and get the bridging visa granted, then afterwards we can continue uploading all the documents as required. Just asking as I prefer to go slow (want to take few days) in uploading docs, so we can carefully check what to load/whats not required (as I read somewhere we cannot delete once we uploaded a file)?

Wondering after lodgement, can we take few days to uploaded all the docs (i.e. sat decs 888 or other evidences of our relationshop)? OR everything needs to be uploaded right away with lodgement ? OR some docs can be uploaded afterwards?

2). Can we make any edits or corrections online, if required?

3). Sponsor application 40SP form - when answering question about dwelling (part H-question 41). 

We are 3 people Myself, my partner (visa applicant) and a friend who is living temporary in my house at the moment. He doesn't have friends or family and I had a spare room so he lives in there. however he contributes his share for bills.

I'm thinking only to mention myself and my partner in the house, so not to complicate the things further as Bills are either in our joint names or in my name being a mortgagor?

Can someone please suggest their thoughts on this - is it a good way to go? Simple reason is as he is only temporary only using the room and does not have any bills on his name. So making things easier for ourselves from an application perspective.



Please help!

Many Thanks


----------



## stylishlalit

*Help please*

Hi Guys,

Can anyone answer my questions?
I appreciate your valuable time!

Thanks!


----------



## Helene

Hi,

1) It's only after you paid that you can start uploading documents (60 max, it is recommended to put similar things in just one .pdf). So you can take a couple of weeks to upload if you wish, as no case officer will be looking at your file in this time frame anyway

2) Anything that has been uploaded cannot be removed anymore.
If you entered wrong information there is a form that you can send to immigration that states them and explains why you made the mistake

3) Form 40SP is not required for online application as you will have to enter all the information when lodging the application


I hope it helps


----------



## Maggie-May24

You can lodge your application and then upload your documents over the next few weeks (I personally wouldn't leave it longer than a couple of weeks in case DIBP starts looking at your application before you have everything attached).

As far as I know, you can't edit anything you've already submitted, but you can either upload corrected documents with a cover letter explaining why you've needed to make corrections. If there's something incorrect on your application, you can complete and upload form 1023 Notification of Incorrect Answers.

How long is your friend staying with you? If it's just a couple of months, then it's probably fine to leave him off your statement by considering him a house guest. If he'll be staying a longer period of time, you could refer to him as a temporary lodger.


----------



## stylishlalit

Maggie-May24 said:


> You can lodge your application and then upload your documents over the next few weeks (I personally wouldn't leave it longer than a couple of weeks in case DIBP starts looking at your application before you have everything attached).
> 
> As far as I know, you can't edit anything you've already submitted, but you can either upload corrected documents with a cover letter explaining why you've needed to make corrections. If there's something incorrect on your application, you can complete and upload form 1023 Notification of Incorrect Answers.
> 
> How long is your friend staying with you? If it's just a couple of months, then it's probably fine to leave him off your statement by considering him a house guest. If he'll be staying a longer period of time, you could refer to him as a temporary lodger.


Thanks very much for info.

He is staying since I have moved into my new property (as he didn't have any other friends). you made a good point, I actually don't mind mentioning in my wife's application as he is there for long, so should I rather mention him there in my applicaiton?

But would it make any harm to me? or cause any confusion?
that is what I'm being worried about?

please assist.


----------



## ngup2013

I have basically come back to my documents after lodging my application online at the start of the year, it is still ongoing. I uploaded most of my documents. I paid the 4000 odd amount and have the receipt for my 801/820, so I assumed that I submitted 47sp. Now that I look at it...I am somehow confusing myself as I am unable to find the actual 47sp uploaded. I am looking at my physical document and see it 95% complete. Is the 47sp required to be uploaded or is it the actual application that I probably completed a while back in order to pay the initial $4.5k, but I actually forgot about.


----------



## snowbelles

*Need some advice!*

Hi everyone,

I just want to thank everyone for posting their questions and answers in the forum, you guys have been a godsent and the information posted are so helpful... I am at the final phase of my preparation stage and plan to submit my* online application* for the *onshore partner visa* application by 21/11/14, I have questions which I need some help on, hope you guys can give me some advise:

1) Do I need to print out Form 47SP, Form 40SP, Form 80, fill in the information, scan them and upload them along with my online application?

2) Stat Dec from myself and my husband, do we need to do that in a specific form or we can just write it on normal paper? Do we need to get these certified?

3) Passport size photos - do I still need to upload these since it's an online application?

4) Does the immigration department still acknowledge the application and provide a bridging visa in a few days once I hit the pay now button?

Thank you so much in advance!
Snowbelles


----------



## stylishlalit

*Need help*

Hello guys,

As I'm helping out my wife's onshore on-line visa application, I was just wondering if we are required to submit form 956 (for being an exempt person)?

however in checklist (as below) it says only submit if we are lodging paper application, so I am confused? please help..

Receiving assistance Complete these forms only if you are lodging a paper application:

If someone gives you advice or lodges your application for you:
Form 956 Advice by a migration agent/exempt person of providing immigration assistance (133 kB pdf) (the agent or exempt person completes the form and you must sign it).
If you would like someone else to receive correspondence from us on your behalf:


----------



## stylishlalit

*can anyone assist*

Hello friends,

Can anyone answer my query please!!

Thank you a lot

God bless you!


----------



## Maggie-May24

I believe it is assumed that the sponsor is providing assistance to the applicant, so isn't required to complete for 956.


----------



## stylishlalit

Thanks Maggie! I would imagine the same, I appreciate your valuebale time.

cheers


----------



## 530i

snowbelles said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just want to thank everyone for posting their questions and answers in the forum, you guys have been a godsent and the information posted are so helpful... I am at the final phase of my preparation stage and plan to submit my* online application* for the *onshore partner visa* application by 21/11/14, I have questions which I need some help on, hope you guys can give me some advise:
> 
> 1) Do I need to print out Form 47SP, Form 40SP, Form 80, fill in the information, scan them and upload them along with my online application?
> 
> 2) Stat Dec from myself and my husband, do we need to do that in a specific form or we can just write it on normal paper? Do we need to get these certified?
> 
> 3) Passport size photos - do I still need to upload these since it's an online application?
> 
> 4) Does the immigration department still acknowledge the application and provide a bridging visa in a few days once I hit the pay now button?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!
> Snowbelles


1. Yes, you can upload them in the correct field when you pay.

2.) Yes you can use a normal paper but i suggest using the one you can download off immigration. Yes certify them, most things scanned in color don't need to be verified, but these do.

3.) Yes you do, i went to post office for ours.

4.) Sure do almost instantly.

hope this helps


----------



## 530i

stylishlalit said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> As I'm helping out my wife's onshore on-line visa application, I was just wondering if we are required to submit form 956 (for being an exempt person)?
> 
> however in checklist (as below) it says only submit if we are lodging paper application, so I am confused? please help..
> 
> Receiving assistance Complete these forms only if you are lodging a paper application:
> 
> If someone gives you advice or lodges your application for you:
> Form 956 Advice by a migration agent/exempt person of providing immigration assistance (133 kB pdf) (the agent or exempt person completes the form and you must sign it).
> If you would like someone else to receive correspondence from us on your behalf:


As im aware no, aslong as you nominate them in the online application. Check the '?' mark says something about spouse being exempt from the form as their technically part of the application.


----------



## 530i

hodgi_76 said:


> Quick question about medicals again. How long does it take for them to show up online? Assuming it isn't straight away  (if that's how it works?)


Medicals take a few days im sure. When complete they send straight through using your HAP ID


----------



## chris20red

Quick question in regards to PMV to 820.

My partners PMV expires on the 5th Dec 2014 and we only applied for the 820/801 Visa last week. What happens come the 5th December if we haven't heard anything? Does that mean my partner is here illegally? Did we only have to apply for the 820 buy the 5th or does it have to be granted by the 5th?


----------



## Mish

They would have been granted a BVA which allows them to stay legally in Australia until a decision is made on the 820.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hi Chris - Take a deep breath. You're fine.  The minute you hit the submit button on the 820 application (assuming you're applying online?), your partner will immediately get a Bridging Visa A via email along with the confirmation of the 820 application. Typically PMV to 820 grants are very fast, on the order of a few days or a few weeks, but if December 5 rolls around and they haven't granted your partner's 820, the Bridging Visa A kicks in. Your partner will still be here legally, and will continue to have full work rights. The only restriction will be travel - between the time the Bridging Visa A kicks in and the 820 is granted (which really shouldn't be long) if your partner needs to travel outside Australia, they will need to get a Bridging Visa B in order to travel and return. That's it.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Incidentally, give this overview of the online application system a read-through if you didn't apply online previously. It will help you navigate the process.

http://www.australiaforum.com/565833-post6.html


----------



## CollegeGirl

I actually disagree a bit with 530i here, so I'm going to respond to this as well.



snowbelles said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just want to thank everyone for posting their questions and answers in the forum, you guys have been a godsent and the information posted are so helpful... I am at the final phase of my preparation stage and plan to submit my* online application* for the *onshore partner visa* application by 21/11/14, I have questions which I need some help on, hope you guys can give me some advise:
> 
> 1) Do I need to print out Form 47SP, Form 40SP, Form 80, fill in the information, scan them and upload them along with my online application?


Form 80 - yes. Form 47SP and 40SP - no. You are not required to fill out these forms - the questions on both applications take the place of these forms. You're aware that with the online system, you fill out the applicant's application, submit it, get the TRN, and then do the sponsor's application, right? If not, I would REALLY REALLY suggest you read through this overview I wrote of how to navigate the online application process. http://www.australiaforum.com/565833-post6.html



> 2) Stat Dec from myself and my husband, do we need to do that in a specific form or we can just write it on normal paper? Do we need to get these certified?


 These aren't technically stat decs. Your own statements about your own relationship can be written on plain paper and signed by you - no need to get them certified. In fact, with the online application process, some of the free-form text box questions are actually meant to take the place of these statements. If you have so much to write that it won't fit in those text boxes, it's fine to go ahead and include your own statements anyway. Like I said though - no special paper, no need to certify. 



> 3) Passport size photos - do I still need to upload these since it's an online application?


 Yes, but only one per person.



> 4) Does the immigration department still acknowledge the application and provide a bridging visa in a few days once I hit the pay now button?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!
> Snowbelles


Yep, absolutely. In fact, in most cases it's instantaneous.


----------



## Becky26

Hey CollegeGirl! 

Great to see you online, it's been a while. Hope you're doing well 
Had one question regarding the partner permanent visa application- For the second stage application will my husband and I need to fill form 40SP and 47SP again? 
I know we will have to send all our ID documents like we did for the first stage visa application.
Look forward to your reply, thanks a lot for your help! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## CollegeGirl

No, Becky, you don't.  The application for the 309 was also the application for the 100. You're not applying again (thus no application forms), you're just providing evidence your relationship is still ongoing. You can find a list of what you'll need to provide for the 801 here: http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/_pdf/info-permanent-partner-visa.pdf

Hope that helps! Good to "see" you too.


----------



## Becky26

*Thank You!!*



CollegeGirl said:


> No, Becky, you don't.  The application for the 309 was also the application for the 100. You're not applying again (thus no application forms), you're just providing evidence your relationship is still ongoing. You can find a list of what you'll need to provide for the 801 here: http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/_pdf/info-permanent-partner-visa.pdf
> 
> Hope that helps! Good to "see" you too.


Thank you for your reply CG! 
I only wanted to double check. As per the checklist, we'll have to prepare the application pretty much the same way as we prepared it for the 309 application- keeping in mind the 4 categories.
I'll ask if I have more questions  We see each other virtually..lol 

Many Thanks!
Becky


----------



## Dunial

*New online application*

Hi,

I'm just starting my application today and I have a question on the first page of the online application under "relationship status."

I'm applying as de facto but I am engaged as well. My working holiday will expire before the wedding so my partner and I are going to go the de facto/relationship registration route instead of pushing the wedding date up.

On the online application I want to select "de facto" for relationship status, would my application be viewed differently if I selected "engaged?"

Cheers,


----------



## pristine3

*Police Check Question*

I submitted my 820 application online back in October. I just received my US FBI Background Check results in the mail. I have 2 questions:
1) Do I need to provide AU Immigration with the original copy?
2) How do I do that? I don't have a case officer yet.

Thanks!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Scan it in color and upload it to your application. They'll ask for the original if they need it, so hang onto it, but they rarely ask.


----------



## Croger1

Hi, I have a question for the online application. Do we need to fill in the forms 47 and 40 or are they obsolete due to answering the question online? I filled my form in and then I realised that I haven't used BLOCK LETTERS whilst typing.
I started to change it, but I can't fill all gaps properly when using block letters and for all my jobs etc I am already using section T - would get much longer if using block letters. I hope block letters are only needed when handwritten forms! 
Did you use block letters? Oh, and I noticed that the dates don't come out in block letters when typing the number for the certain month it turns eg in Apr.


----------



## itishreee

hello everyone,I applied for partner visa online about 4 months ago. since about a month or so, on my Elodgement page, it says " Correspondence for this application is currently being sent to the Primary Applicant at the following email address..." but I haven't received anything from them. Is there something to worry about or is it just some auto-generated message they have on every applicants page?
please help, so nervous about the whole process.
thank u.


----------



## MissPhilippines62

It is sent to everyone who has applied online. I also received that and now you can see that your status in your online application is "in progress"


----------



## itishreee

MissPhilippines62 said:


> It is sent to everyone who has applied online. I also received that and now you can see that your status in your online application is "in progress"


thanks a lot for clarifying


----------



## Hyperion

itishreee said:


> hello everyone,I applied for partner visa online about 4 months ago. since about a month or so, on my Elodgement page, it says " Correspondence for this application is currently being sent to the Primary Applicant at the following email address..." but I haven't received anything from them. Is there something to worry about or is it just some auto-generated message they have on every applicants page?
> please help, so nervous about the whole process.
> thank u.


Mine has also said the same thing ever since the application was lodged this past weekend, so I think it's normal - just advising you where any correspondence will go to when they do send any. The only correspondence received so far was the automatic acknowledgement of application letter and the receipt for payment and those can be viewed by clicking on the view correspondence link.


----------



## Butterfly2014

*Some questions regarding the online application*

Dear all,

after a long wait to gather more evidence duing the last months, we want to finally apply for our 820 visa. I was reading a lot through this forum and thread in particular, but there are still some questions and your opinion/experience/advice would be highly appreciated 

1. Did anyone submit only ONE statement of the relationship attachment together? I was really wondering... If I am "telling our story" over a couple of pages and trying to make it alive for the reader, wouldn't it be good to just sign it as a couple and make it a common statement? It is a bit weird. Immigartion wants you to show that you do everything together, live together, share a life being sooooo close - but then they want two essays of the same story? My partner is working a lot and really - in the end I would need to write "his" story anyway. Any thoughts or experience in this?

2. I was reading a couple of times that people added a "cover letter" to their online application? Do you guys all do it? What am I supposed to write in it and what would it be needed for?

3. How do I mark my application "decision ready" when lodging? I will file everything at once inlcuding all documents plus medical check. Is there anything in the online form that will give me the option to declare it as "decision ready"? So far, I haven't come across that ..

4. I want to add a document showing that I am included in his tax return. What exactly do I need for that. In the last tax return, I wasn't mentioned in the printout anywhere but we told the accountant to include me (obviously it will just be for the next one then I assume). But is there any document I could demand from the tax office that would actually show that I am in the system? Sorry, probably it is just a language barrier, but I hope you guys understand what I mean 

5. I think I start to "think too much" so I was just wondering: I still attach the original "foreign" documents and just ADD the english translation on top, right? Sorry, the most trivial things start to confuse me at the moment 

Thanks for your feedback in advance and sorry if I asked something that already came up. Maybe I missed something but I haven't come across the answers yet.

Cheers


----------



## Mish

1/ You are suppose to write separate statements as DIBP want to know about your relationship in the eyes on of the other person. There are things that one statement will mention and the other one will not ie. you both will have different views of what you liked about the other. DIBP will probably be requesting individual statements (unless they don't notice). Also if do write your partners and they suspect that it is not written by him they will ask for him to write it himself - I have heard that they did this to someone!

2/ We didn't do a cover letter but you can if you want. Majority of people that do it are those that have been together more than 3 years (or 2 years with a baby) and they say how long they have been together and that they want to be considered for PR. If you will getting TR first then you can just write a brief history if you want.

3/ Submitted a decision ready application does not matter anymore. It once did a few years ago but these days it does not matter. 

4/ Just want to make sure I understand what you are after ... do you want something saying you have a TFN or they you are listed as his partner? If partner you may not be listed as his partner if it was not on the printout for lodgement. Also I highly doubt the ATO will be sending out information showing that you are listed as a spouse. Maybe check in mygov maybe that will have it listed.

5/ You have to attach the original foreign documents and the translated documents.

Good-luck with the application


----------



## Oaken

Hi all, I've got a few questions.

1.) I have just submitted my 820 application should I hold of on the medical till they ask for it or get it done ASAP? I don't really want it to expire as I noticed the website says visa processing time is 12-15.

2.) Do we have to do written statements about our relationship? We managed to fit ours in the sections on the 40SP/47SP forms.


----------



## GadoGadoGal

Croger1 said:


> Hi, I have a question for the online application. Do we need to fill in the forms 47 and 40 or are they obsolete due to answering the question online? I filled my form in and then I realised that I haven't used BLOCK LETTERS whilst typing.
> I started to change it, but I can't fill all gaps properly when using block letters and for all my jobs etc I am already using section T - would get much longer if using block letters. I hope block letters are only needed when handwritten forms!
> Did you use block letters? Oh, and I noticed that the dates don't come out in block letters when typing the number for the certain month it turns eg in Apr.


Hi Croger1,
I didn't see that anyone responded to your message so I'll do so now. If they did, then you can just ignore my response if it's no longer needed 

I used block letters/uppercase letters and for one family name used lowercase in order for it to fit in full into the answer field. Otherwise, the overflow of answers went onto the additional information sheet at the end of the forms.

See this post for advice from one of the migration agent members of the forum about PDF versus online forms: http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/73346-partner-visa-subclass-820-a.html#post679993 The takeaway is if you're applying online, you don't need to fill out the PD form. You can do a combination of 47SP online and uploading the PDF of the 40SP as Nick recommends in the link above, but you don't need to provide either the applicant's or sponsor's answers twice. If you choose to upload the PDF forms, you could indicate in the relevant fields of the online form "see attached 40SP for further information". This also applies to the statements from both the applicant and sponsor - either complete them online or provide them in documents that you upload with other evidence with a mention in the online form of where to look for the answers, but no need to duplicate by providing statements in the online form and as uploaded documentation.

Seniors and others, please correct me if I'm wrong or left anything out.


----------



## vnavarro

Hi Amandy,

when doing the statements from witnesses, do all the witnesses need to provide a copy of their ID with their statement or is providing the info you stated above enough?


----------



## nickw

Hi Everyone,

We have just started the application process for my partner's 820 Visa. 
After we have submitted the application we realised we selected an incorrect answer.
I have filled in a 1023 form, but I cant work out which category to upload the document to, there doesn't appear to be one specifically for the 1023 form.

Any ideas?

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## CollegeGirl

Just upload it to any category, Nick. It doesn't matter, as long as the form is attached.


----------



## Hala

Hi All,

I arrived to Australia on PMV (subclass 300), and we got married in Australia right away, I applied for my 820 visa, but I have few questions if anyone have the time to help please!

1- Do I have to upload the 40 and 47 SP applications? and Form 888 Statutory declaration? We have done those we applied for the PMV in Cairo.

2- I don't have anything with my name yet except join bank account (like utility bill, house lease.....), is that a problem?

3- In general, do I have to provide all the documents, even if it was already done through the PMV?

4- Evidence of Nature of the couple's mutual commitment to each other. What is that?

Any additional comments or tips would be much appreciated!

Thanks a million, and Happy New Year everyone 

Hala


----------



## Simply

nickw said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We have just started the application process for my partner's 820 Visa.
> After we have submitted the application we realised we selected an incorrect answer.
> I have filled in a 1023 form, but I cant work out which category to upload the document to, there doesn't appear to be one specifically for the 1023 form.
> 
> Nick


Click attach document on the top right and select the type of document (form 1023), title it with the correction you made and upload! I did this yesterday!


----------



## Simply

Hala said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 4- Evidence of Nature of the couple's mutual commitment to each other. What is that?
> 
> Hala


4) Nature of your commitment to each other is basically asking for evidence you two have been a couple.

-I am planning on uploading these
FB status logs - things we did together during our relationship https://www.facebook.com/us-- might put this in social context
-Skype call logs when we weren't together in person during our relationship.
-a statement from each of us about knowledge and understandings of each others personal circumstances including medical issues, family background, personalities etc
-civil partnership certificate
-a log of dates which include, being a couple, engaged, opened a bank account, perspective marriage date and plans etc


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hala said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I arrived to Australia on PMV (subclass 300), and we got married in Australia right away, I applied for my 820 visa, but I have few questions if anyone have the time to help please!
> 
> 1- Do I have to upload the 40 and 47 SP applications? and Form 888 Statutory declaration? We have done those we applied for the PMV in Cairo.
> 
> 2- I don't have anything with my name yet except join bank account (like utility bill, house lease.....), is that a problem?
> 
> 3- In general, do I have to provide all the documents, even if it was already done through the PMV?
> 
> 4- Evidence of Nature of the couple's mutual commitment to each other. What is that?
> 
> Any additional comments or tips would be much appreciated!
> 
> Thanks a million, and Happy New Year everyone
> 
> Hala


As long as you have completed both the sponsor's and the applicant's online applications under your ImmiAccount (so, two applications - one for applicant, then one for sponsor), there is no need for Form 40SP or form 47SP.

You do, however, need *at least* two NEW Forms 888. You need people who can testify to your being a married couple now, in addition to anything else they know/can vouch for in regards to any other aspects of your relationship. We used two people who were present at our wedding and who are dear mutual friends.

It's not a problem that you haven't changed your name yet. I chose to not change mine until after our 820 was granted.

Yes, you need to provide NEW evidence that you are now sharing a household, have combined finances, etc. Think bank statements, utility bills, mail you're both getting to the same address, etc. While it's somewhat less intense since you're coming from a PMV, you still need to now provide evidence in all four categories, just like a regular spouse visa application. Many couples choose not to submit their 820 application until they've had a chance to live together for a few months in order to collect this type of evidence.

Evidence of the nature of your commitment for you at this point in your lives would probably be wedding photos, cards you got from wedding guests or people congratulating you on your marriage (though that goes to social aspects of your relationship as well). Basically evidence you're now married.

I'm assuming you included the official wedding certificate you got from Births Deaths & Marriages, right? You need to have that one - NOT whichever certificate your celebrant gave to you on the day of your wedding.

I would be getting all this together as quickly as possible if you've already applied. Because generally PMV-to-820 applications are much more straightforward, they generally assess and grant those much more quickly. Most people get them granted in just a few days to a few weeks if everything's in order when they apply - others have waited up to 3 months, with someone recently I think waiting 6 months. Still much faster than a regular spouse visa application. If they look at yours and everything's not there, it may go on the "later" pile and you're probably looking at slower processing.


----------



## nickw

Thanks CollegeGirl and Simply. I feel like such a doofus I didn't even see that button at the top!


----------



## Mish

Hala said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I arrived to Australia on PMV (subclass 300), and we got married in Australia right away, I applied for my 820 visa, but I have few questions if anyone have the time to help please!
> 
> 1- Do I have to upload the 40 and 47 SP applications? and Form 888 Statutory declaration? We have done those we applied for the PMV in Cairo.
> 
> 2- I don't have anything with my name yet except join bank account (like utility bill, house lease.....), is that a problem?
> 
> 3- In general, do I have to provide all the documents, even if it was already done through the PMV?
> 
> 4- Evidence of Nature of the couple's mutual commitment to each other. What is that?
> 
> Any additional comments or tips would be much appreciated!
> 
> Thanks a million, and Happy New Year everyone
> 
> Hala


Hala

Hope you are well enjoying married life .

1/ The forms are the online forms so you don't need to scan and attach them. So you need application to apply for partner visa & application to sponsor a partner. You will need to do 2 x 888's, however some people have provided the same as PMV and have been approved.

2/ It shouldn't be a problem. Just write a statement how your husband provides for you financially. When we applied we had 1 joint Telstra bill and 1 joint bank statement.

3/ I don't think it really matters. We provided all PMV again (it was already on the computer anyway) and very little new stuff and CG supplied all new stuff. Both were approved, so shows it doesn't really matter.

The PMV to 820 is pretty much a tick and flick job. They are really just making sure you got married within 9 months and made your entry before you got married (which you have).

Just relax it is a very easy process compared to the PMV


----------



## ej085

Hi all,

A few questions, I was hoping someone could assist with. 

1) In my partner visa application for my husband (submitted August 2014) I used my maiden name; however, I've since changed to my husband's surname. Do I need to do anything about this?

2) We have plans to travel to Canada between May 19 and June 13 this year. We know we have to get a Bridging Visa B organised closer to the day, but do we need to be concerned about the possibility of the 820 visa being granted while we're overseas? If it was, is it null and void because we submitted the application while we were in Australia? Or can we come back from our trip early and it will be fine? Is there anything else we need to consider in being overseas for that time? Sorry for the overload of questions but the immi website is not useful.

Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## Maggie-May24

1) Unless you've gotten a new passport, you shouldn't need to do anything. If you've gotten a new passport, then you need to complete form 929 and send that along with a copy of your new passport biodata page to DIBP (or simply upload if you lodged online).

2) You should advise DIBP of your travel dates so they can either grant it before you travel, or hold off granting it until you return.


----------



## ej085

Thanks Maggie. Much appreciated.

I'll be getting a new passport shortly for our trip in May/June, so I'll be sure to upload a copy of that with form 929 as soon as it arrives.


----------



## Mish

I thought only the applicant had to notify DIBP not the sponsor ... confused.


----------



## TimothyMartin

*The most appropriate visa?*

On enquiry, "the Department of Immigration and Border Protection specifies that non-Australian citizens travelling to Australia should enter Australia on visa appropriate for their intended purpose of stay and length of stay.

If you are intending to move to Australia and live there permanently, you should obtain an appropriate migration visa before you go.

If an Immigration Officer at the Australian border is not satisfied that you are travelling on the most appropriate visa for your intended activities in Australia, they have the right to refuse entry in to the country."

I was intending to travel to Australia from Greece on a Tourist Visa with my Australian spouse and apply for a Partner Visa there but now I am confused and concerned I may run foul of the Department.

So what is "the most appropriate visa" from which to apply for a Partner Visa in my case if not a Tourist Visa?

Timothy


----------



## CollegeGirl

There's not one. The Department requires that you apply for an OFFSHORE partner visa if you are offshore. 

Your other option is to take a HOLIDAY there on a tourist visa, come over as a tourist (i.e., with a return ticket and not a ton of luggage and no CVs, evidentiary documents etc. with you) and then LATER, after you've arrived, decide to apply onshore for a partner visa. That is fine with them. 

(It sounds ridiculous, I know. But it's true.)


----------



## ernest1

Hello everyone 

Just curious, how would I know if I have a case officer? I submit my application 29 th December and only one email was sent to me from immi which was acknowledgment email. So what's next ?


----------



## Mish

ernest1 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Just curious, how would I know if I have a case officer? I submit my application 29 th December and only one email was sent to me from immi which was acknowledgment email. So what's next ?


If you have a case officer they will send you an email.

For onshore applications it is far too early for a case officer. Most 820's (not coming from a PMV) will hear something around the 6 to 9 month mark. Usually it is a generic email saying a case officer will be appointed soon.

What's next? .... sit back and wait...


----------



## virginiap

I have lodged the application with the 47SP and paid for it about a week ago, but because I have been in the middle of nowhere for the last week with no internet, I haven't been able to upload anything or even complete the 40SP yet. I intend to do it in the next couple of days, but I am worried that this lapse of time might affect the application


----------



## CollegeGirl

It won't, Virginia. Most likely no one has even glanced at it yet. Take a deep breath.  Do keep in mind that the questions on the applicant's application and the sponsor's application on the online system take the place of the 47SP and the 40SP, so it's not necessary to complete those paper forms, too.


----------



## Maggie-May24

Mish said:


> I thought only the applicant had to notify DIBP not the sponsor ... confused.


I didn't read carefully enough. Mish is correct - as his sponsor, you don't need to notify DIBP that you've assumed your husband's surname. I assumed you were the applicant.


----------



## virginiap

CollegeGirl said:


> It won't, Virginia. Most likely no one has even glanced at it yet. Take a deep breath.  Do keep in mind that the questions on the applicant's application and the sponsor's application on the online system take the place of the 47SP and the 40SP, so it's not necessary to complete those paper forms, too.


Thank you, CollegeGirl! I have been stressing so much LOL. Thank you all for the amazing help you are providing on this forum, I wouldn't have been able to even start the application without this forum.


----------



## romanibga

*Good day, questions about visa 820.*

Good day!

I am about to apply for a 820 with my girlfriend onshore in march, and I was wondering if you could help me with some quesitons i have that immi hasnt been able to really clarifiy for me! I would appreciate it heaps!

1. I am on a student visa right now, does this mean that when I get my bridging visa A i will get full working rights?

2. Will I be able to get Medicare while on my bridging visa? and will this count for the Health Cover requirement or do I have to necessarily buy another one as my OSHC will expire soon?

3. If I apply online, will it be possible to upload more documents as we progress?

4. How long does it take to be granted my bridging visa after I pay and lodge my application? (I wanna push it as much as possible to save money for the crazy fee increase from last month)

and the most important one:

5. Police checks and medical examinations. Can I really lodge those ones after lodging my initial application while Im already on my bridging visa?

Thanks a lot for your time, hope you ca help me 

Regards
Roman


----------



## Helene

1/ You will get full working rights when you bridging visa kicks in. The BVA will kick in when your student visa expires; not before
2/ Yes
3/ Yes as well. However you should have uploaded all the documents within a couple of weeks of the application. Documents for the period after you lodge can be uploaded as well however they can be used to support your application and give a bigger picture; not as proofs 
4/ A couple of days
5/ As you want; i think now it is recommended to wait a few months as they are valid for a year and the processing time is well over a year


Have you checked that you satisfy all the criteria before applying? (it sounds like a silly question but many people don't!) - i.e living together; shared financial...


----------



## romanibga

Hi Helene,

Thanks a lot for your prompt reply.
Yes, we cover the requirements, we are defactos and live together, shared bank accounts, etc.

Any other responses from other people's experiences are also appreciated 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Hala

Dear all,

Just wanted to share some good news with you, I was granted my Partner visa today  

I applied on 17th of December 2014, and took roughly 3 weeks for it to come.

Thank you all for your help and support, you are amazing :* :*

Hala


----------



## Mish

Mabrook Hala 

Great to see a short PMV to 820 approval.


----------



## shank89

Hi all,

Just wanted a bit of advice on my current situation.

I am an Australian citizen, i was born and raised here. I intend to marry a girl (not a random, have known of each other for years and are family friends) from India.

Just wanted to know, if there would be any difference applying for the partner visa there and submitting the application there or doing it here in Australia?

We intend to get a court marriage done prior to in April.

Cheers

EDIT

If she comes back with me in April on a tourist visa and we submit the application, does that mean the bridging visa will only mimic the tourist visa and give her no working rights?


----------



## Mish

Have you ever lived together? If not the PMV is the best option. Simply getting married is not enough you need evidence for all 4 categories. 

When a person lodges onshore they get a bridging visa A that kicks in when the tourist visa expires which comes with working rights. If you want to leave the country a bridging visa B needs to be applied for.


----------



## shank89

Thanks for your quick response.

So applying onshore is the only way to get a bridging visa?

What are the 4 categories? I assume PMV is prospective marriage visa?

If we were to go that way and then apply for the partner visa, does that mean we would have to pay the 4k +- fee twice?

I thought the living with each other for a period of time was just for the de facto relationship.


----------



## Engaus

shank89 said:


> Thanks for your quick response.
> 
> So applying onshore is the only way to get a bridging visa?
> 
> What are the 4 categories? I assume PMV is prospective marriage visa?
> 
> If we were to go that way and then apply for the partner visa, does that mean we would have to pay the 4k +- fee twice?
> 
> I thought the living with each other for a period of time was just for the de facto relationship.


Yes - bridging visas are only granted to people who apply onshore because it BRIDGES your visas.

There are four categories that you need to supply evidence for REGARDLESS of if you are married or a defacto relationship. Marriage doesn't hold a lot of weight and doesn't excuse you from meeting all the other visa requirements - such as having evidence to support all four categories. The four categories are:

Joint finances
Nature of household
Social commitment
Nature of commitment to each other

PMV is for people who can't meet the above requirements but wish to be together and are willing to get married.

You pay the PMV fee and then a reduced partner visa fee. So it would be:

PMV fee - $4630.00
Reduced partner visa fee - $1145.00
TOTAL: $5775.00

If you apply for a partner visa onshore (without first having held a PMV) then it would cost $6865.00. So as you can see it's actually slightly cheaper to apply for a PMV and then a partner visa from there.

I would suggest doing a lot more research before you apply and please keep in mind that marriage won't make your application for a partner visa that much easier. You will still need to supply solid proof that you can meet the 4 visa evidence categories.


----------



## shank89

Engaus said:


> Yes - bridging visas are only granted to people who apply onshore because it BRIDGES your visas.
> 
> There are four categories that you need to supply evidence for REGARDLESS of if you are married or a defacto relationship. Marriage doesn't hold a lot of weight and doesn't excuse you from meeting all the other visa requirements - such as having evidence to support all four categories. The four categories are:
> 
> Joint finances
> Nature of household
> Social commitment
> Nature of commitment to each other
> 
> PMV is for people who can't meet the above requirements but wish to be together and are willing to get married.
> 
> You pay the PMV fee and then a reduced partner visa fee. So it would be:
> 
> PMV fee - $4630.00
> Reduced partner visa fee - $1145.00
> TOTAL: $5775.00
> 
> If you apply for a partner visa onshore (without first having held a PMV) then it would cost $6865.00. So as you can see it's actually slightly cheaper to apply for a PMV and then a partner visa from there.
> 
> I would suggest doing a lot more research before you apply and please keep in mind that marriage won't make your application for a partner visa that much easier. You will still need to supply solid proof that you can meet the 4 visa evidence categories.


Appreciate the detailed response!

I agree on the extra research, this can all be quite a bit to take in. Can you suggest any resources or avenues in particular to look into?

I have looked on the immi.gov.au website, and some of the requirements. Also looked at the partner migration booklet.


----------



## Engaus

shank89 said:


> Appreciate the detailed response!
> 
> I agree on the extra research, this can all be quite a bit to take in. Can you suggest any resources or avenues in particular to look into?
> 
> I have looked on the immi.gov.au website, and some of the requirements. Also looked at the partner migration booklet.


Have at look at this sticky that CG has put together 

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/69777-partner-visa-wait-time-resources.html

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/20733-partner-visa-should-i-apply.html


----------



## shank89

Awesome, thanks will do 

I just noticed that people on tourist visa's generally get rejected. Would this be the case for us, as she came to Aus on a tourist visa last December, was granted around this time too.

Don't intend to get her back here till April / May to apply for this on shore. Would it be a better idea to apply off shore in this case?

I did just read this down the bottom of the first link:
"Your best bet is to demonstrate that the applicant has reason to return to his/her own country (a statutory declaration from an employer stating the applicant is expected to return to work on [X] date is a great example). "

So would she have to get her manager or what not to sign the stat dec saying on leave till xxxx and must return to work?

Thanks


----------



## slater.maul

Hala said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Just wanted to share some good news with you, I was granted my Partner visa today
> 
> I applied on 17th of December 2014, and took roughly 3 weeks for it to come.
> 
> Thank you all for your help and support, you are amazing :* :*
> 
> Hala


Hala,

did you apply online or by paper?


----------



## Mish

slater.maul said:


> Hala,
> 
> did you apply online or by paper?


Slater she came from a PMV and PMV to 820 are usually really fast.


----------



## Hala

I applied online for the partner visa, my application was lodged and for on the 17th of December 2014, and the approval came on the 13th of Jan 2015.

I arrived to Australia on PMV, which took 9 months from Egypt, and was lodged at the office.

Hope that helps!

Hala



slater.maul said:


> Hala,
> 
> did you apply online or by paper?


----------



## Island Girl

Heartiest congratulations to you and your husband, Hala! Wishing both of you all the best!


----------



## Engaus

shank89 said:


> Awesome, thanks will do
> 
> I just noticed that people on tourist visa's generally get rejected. Would this be the case for us, as she came to Aus on a tourist visa last December, was granted around this time too.
> 
> Don't intend to get her back here till April / May to apply for this on shore. Would it be a better idea to apply off shore in this case?
> 
> I did just read this down the bottom of the first link:
> "Your best bet is to demonstrate that the applicant has reason to return to his/her own country (a statutory declaration from an employer stating the applicant is expected to return to work on [X] date is a great example). "
> 
> So would she have to get her manager or what not to sign the stat dec saying on leave till xxxx and must return to work?
> 
> Thanks


I wouldn't say that tourist visas generally get rejected. If you have applied for an offshore application, such as a PMV, then she would likely get a tourist visa (although this can also depend on whether she is from a high risk country). If you are talking about trying to get a tourist visa so that she can apply onshore then that's another can of worms. She could get a NFS clause on her visa preventing her from applying for another visa onshore for example.

Personally I still suggest that you apply for a PMV. I don't see how you would have the evidence required for a partner visa? Especially if you haven't lived together. If not take your chances of applying for a tourist visa for her to visit in April/May - i'd say she would get scrutinised at the border/when applying for the tourist visa if she had only just visited in December. I'd say she would need more than a letter from her employer.

But - I suggest that you speak to a MARA agent to go over your options. It's hard for us to give advise without a good overview of your situation.


----------



## shank89

Engaus said:


> I wouldn't say that tourist visas generally get rejected. If you have applied for an offshore application, such as a PMV, then she would likely get a tourist visa (although this can also depend on whether she is from a high risk country). If you are talking about trying to get a tourist visa so that she can apply onshore then that's another can of worms. She could get a NFS clause on her visa preventing her from applying for another visa onshore for example.
> 
> Personally I still suggest that you apply for a PMV. I don't see how you would have the evidence required for a partner visa? Especially if you haven't lived together. If not take your chances of applying for a tourist visa for her to visit in April/May - i'd say she would get scrutinised at the border/when applying for the tourist visa if she had only just visited in December. I'd say she would need more than a letter from her employer.
> 
> But - I suggest that you speak to a MARA agent to go over your options. It's hard for us to give advise without a good overview of your situation.


Thanks for the info, she already has a tourist visa from her earlier visit last year though.


----------



## Engaus

shank89 said:


> Thanks for the info, she already has a tourist visa from her earlier visit last year though.


And this is why I suggest an agent as we are not getting the full picture of your situation so it's really hard for us t provide any accurate advise.


----------



## shank89

Engaus said:


> And this is why I suggest an agent as we are not getting the full picture of your situation so it's really hard for us t provide any accurate advise.


Cheers, i'll look into finding an agent.

Guess just find one off of here?

https://www.mara.gov.au/


----------



## Mish

shank89 said:


> Cheers, i'll look into finding an agent.
> 
> Guess just find one off of here?
> 
> https://www.mara.gov.au/


Sure! I would suggest one of the agents that post on this board . Then you will know that you are in good hands.


----------



## Bay56

Heh folks,

How do you go about uploading more evidence if you have exceeded the maximum amount? My partner and I are moving out of our current rental place and are renting a house together at a different location. I want to upload this as evidence and obviously I am also obliged to let DIBP know of any address changes. What's the best way to go about it?


----------



## Engaus

Have you only started the one IMMI account? ANd uploaded all your evidence so far to that?

I presume you will also be uploading a "change of address form" as well as the lease?

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/929.pdf

Just wanted to mention that in case you didn't know  - apologies if your already aware!


----------



## Bay56

Yeah, have I missed something? We only have one immi account, but as far as I can see both mine and my partners names are on it. There's one section under the application which bears my name and where most of the evidence is uploaded to, but there's also my partners section which has some files under it. Is there another way of doing it?

And yes, both the form and the lease will be added.


----------



## Engaus

Bay56 said:


> Yeah, have I missed something? We only have one immi account, but as far as I can see both mine and my partners names are on it. There's one section under the application which bears my name and where most of the evidence is uploaded to, but there's also my partners section which has some files under it. Is there another way of doing it?
> 
> And yes, both the form and the lease will be added.


Some people create two immi accounts (one for the sponsor application and one for the applicants application) so they can upload more evidence but I don't know if you can do that when you have already finished both applications.

Someone else might know some more details when Australia wakes up. I didn't have to upload any more documents so I can't assist much sorry!

Otherwise just email the documents to the partner processing team.


----------



## syd

Bay56 said:


> There's one section under the application which bears my name and where most of the evidence is uploaded to, but there's also my partners section which has some files under it. Is there another way of doing it?


From my understanding, you can upload 30 documents under your partner's section.


----------



## starlight

You can upload more documents in the partner's section - see attached picture. You don't need a second immi account to do this.

I wouldn't send additional documents via Email unless requested...I got an automatic Email stating "do not send additional documents via Email as it may delay the processing of your application"...something along these lines.

But it shouldn't be necessary, you will be able to upload more in the partner's section as described.


----------



## Dinkum

*Uploading*

Thanks heaps for making this clear Starlight. I was wondering about this. We only need to create an IMMIaccount for the applicant.We did our 820 by post, so it will be interesting to see how this will link to our online 801 application. Do we we use the TRN allocated for the original application or do we get get a new one for the 801? 



starlight said:


> You can upload more documents in the partner's section - see attached picture. You don't need a second immi account to do this.
> 
> I wouldn't send additional documents via Email unless requested...I got an automatic Email stating "do not send additional documents via Email as it may delay the processing of your application"...something along these lines.
> 
> But it shouldn't be necessary, you will be able to upload more in the partner's section as described.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Whether you do the sponsor's application under the one Immi account, or open a second Immi account for the sponsor instead, you'll get the same number of "slots." I think you would just confuse things trying to open a second Immi account at this point. That's why it's so important to try to consolidate evidence... it's a pain to have to contact Immi and figure out how to send more evidence.


----------



## Dinkum

Thanks CG, We are already gathering and consolidating our evidence to eventually comprise a minimum number of compressed pdfs. We plan to put a Summary of Contents page at the beginning of each document. We're not eligible to apply for our 801 until July. Fingers crossed.


----------



## romanibga

*question*

Hello everyone,

Me and my gf are on the pre process of applying for a 820 visa onshore on March. Right now we are on the "gathering everything we can and make it into a huge scrapbook" phase, including the checklist documents, plus others we consider important to show our relationship is ongoing and genuine. My enquire is:

I know we need to certify every copy for the important documents (birth certificates, joint bank accounts, De Facto register certificate, etc) but if we are including minor things like gig tickets, cinema tickets, hotel bookings, emails, facebook messages, love letters, etc.

Do we need to certify those too? 
we are scanning everyhting original as it goes.

Thanks for your time!

Roman


----------



## CollegeGirl

romanibga said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Me and my gf are on the pre process of applying for a 820 visa onshore on March. Right now we are on the "gathering everything we can and make it into a huge scrapbook" phase, including the checklist documents, plus others we consider important to show our relationship is ongoing and genuine. My enquire is:
> 
> I know we need to certify every copy for the important documents (birth certificates, joint bank accounts, De Facto register certificate, etc) but if we are including minor things like gig tickets, cinema tickets, hotel bookings, emails, facebook messages, love letters, etc.
> 
> Do we need to certify those too?
> we are scanning everyhting original as it goes.
> 
> Thanks for your time!
> 
> Roman


Hi Roman - if you apply online (which I'd highly suggest!) you won't have to certify anything at all. The people who fill out your Forms 888 for you will have to certify those, as well as a copy of their government-issued ID. But that's it. Nothing else has to be certified. Also, if you apply online, it's easy to add additional evidence if you find something you forgot or if you get another piece of evidence you think is really helpful.


----------



## starlight

romanibga said:


> I know we need to certify every copy for the important documents (birth certificates, joint bank accounts, De Facto register certificate, etc) but if we are including minor things like gig tickets, cinema tickets, hotel bookings, emails, facebook messages, love letters, etc.
> 
> Do we need to certify those too?
> we are scanning everyhting original as it goes.
> 
> Thanks for your time!
> 
> Roman


If you apply online and provide good quality COLOUR scans you don't need to get anything certified - except for the Form888's


----------



## romanibga

thanks a lot for your prompt reply 

Yeah, that's what we heard, that online is so much better and you I will get my bridging visa granted almost right away as soon as I pay and lodge right?

So how many spaces for attachments do you get while doing it online?
is there a limit in size of the documents?

I'm a graphic designer so I'm doing it farily easily into pdf's, like albums with everyhting, but Im concerned about the size.

Will I be able to upload more documents after the initial lodgement?
Cause they told me that my police check and medical exam should wait till they ask me to get them right?

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Give this a read through, Roman. I think you'll find it answers most of your quesetions. 

http://www.australiaforum.com/565833-post6.html


----------



## Bay56

starlight said:


> You can upload more documents in the partner's section - see attached picture. You don't need a second immi account to do this.
> 
> I wouldn't send additional documents via Email unless requested...I got an automatic Email stating "do not send additional documents via Email as it may delay the processing of your application"...something along these lines.
> 
> But it shouldn't be necessary, you will be able to upload more in the partner's section as described.


Thanks for that!

Just to clarify, for the sake of visa processing by the CO, it does not matter whether a document is placed under the Migration by a Partner heading or the Sponsorship for a Partner part, is that correct? So far all of our evidence has been attached to the Migration by a Partner application but the other one has been left blank.


----------



## starlight

Bay56 said:


> Thanks for that!
> 
> Just to clarify, for the sake of visa processing by the CO, it does not matter whether a document is placed under the Migration by a Partner heading or the Sponsorship for a Partner part, is that correct? So far all of our evidence has been attached to the Migration by a Partner application but the other one has been left blank.


That I don't know...I hope so! Because when I first applied there wasn't a limit on the amount of documents...the majority of my evidence (and the most important things) is in the Migration by a Partner section too.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Bay56 said:


> Thanks for that!
> 
> Just to clarify, for the sake of visa processing by the CO, it does not matter whether a document is placed under the Migration by a Partner heading or the Sponsorship for a Partner part, is that correct? So far all of our evidence has been attached to the Migration by a Partner application but the other one has been left blank.


That's correct.


----------



## lisa.151981

im so confused. I am planning to lodge the application offshore online. I have been reading the immi.gov.au website and I swear I thought it said that documents must be certified before being uploaded?


----------



## Engaus

No. Just good quality colour scans.

Only things that needs to be "certified" are your Form 888's


----------



## lisa.151981

This is the paragraph I have copied and pasted, that I read on the website:

Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100) document checklist
You must provide documents to support your application for this visa. We can make a decision using the information you provide when you lodge your application. It is in your interest to provide as much information as possible with your application.​

You must provide certified copies of original documents. Do not include original documents unless we specifically ask for them. Documents not in English must be accompanied by accredited English translations.

Use this checklist to make sure your application is complete.​​​

If you applied online, certified copies of original documents can be scanned and attached to your visa application through your ImmiAccount.


----------



## Engaus

That's for people who apply by mail.

I didn't certify any of my documents and got approved and I have seen this many times.

I have also seen multiple MARA agents say that good quality colour scans are fine


----------



## lisa.151981

OK thankyou. Sorry for being pedantic. Just want to do this the best way so it can process as smoothly as possible. 

We are based in China temporarily, but my partner (who is the applicant) is a USA citizen. Does this affect where it is processed?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Unfortunately there is TONS of outdated and incorrect info on the Immi website.  Engaus is absolutely correct - colour scans are fine. No certification needed except for Forms 888 and the government-issued ID copies of the people writing them for you.


----------



## lisa.151981

Thankyou engaus and collegegirl for your information. It is comforting to know there are people out there who have been through this and going through it now!


----------



## lelle

first of all a big thank you to all of you helpful people who have shared your experiences with partner visa applications! its a huge help and comfort for all of us trying to get our heads around all this.

so me and my partner are planning to lodge an onshore online 801/820 application this weekend and weve got a bunch of evidence gathered and fairly well organised.. there are just a few little details and im sure the answers are already posted somewhere in this jungle but i havent found it yet.

so. this form 80. why? really? do i have to fill the whole thing out and attach it to my online application as well? (me being the migrating partner, I am originally from sweden.) ive only just had a quick look at it and i hate it already. i find it slightly humiliating that they require all this information about where i was and what i was doing TEN YEARS ago, as if that would make a difference..? will still fill it out if i have to, i just dont understand why.

also with the scanning of documents, ive understood that each PDF file can be no bigger than 5MB, am I right? and i can attack a maximum of 60 files, each being 5MB of size?


----------



## CollegeGirl

It's a security check form. It's used by Australia's security organisation to ensure none of your previous travels, jobs, or any of your relatives have ties to terror groups. That's really it. Nothing to feel humiliated about. It's up to you if you want to fill it out - they don't ask for it from every applicant, but if they DO ask for it and you have to fill it out after they ask for it, it can delay your application, so I'm personally a fan of going ahead and doing it and uploading it to ensure they have absolutely everything they could need.

Yes, you are correct about file size, etc. Have a read of this: http://www.australiaforum.com/565833-post6.html It's an overview I wrote of the online application process and should hopefully help you a little.


----------



## SM2015

*Travel Record*

Hi All

I hope someone can offer some advice with this one...I'm applying through London.

I travel extensively throughout the EU with work and whilst filling in the application I was aware that I've missed a few entries when I've been abroad. Mostly this was due to not having my passport stamped and my company booking flights.

I have been preparing some additional financial information and have noticed that there are transactions made abroad where I've said I've been in the UK. (All EU transactions).

Shall i submit this evidence still as it's likely to be overlooked or omit the evidence so as not open the can of worms.

Any advise would be appreciated.

I could be over thinking it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lelle

Yes youre absolutely right CollegeGirl about providing them with as much evidence and information as possible.. so I suppose I should just go ahead and do it anyway. And that little essay you linked to about the whole application process is perfect! well done. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Lita22

CollegeGirl said:


> Hi Roman - if you apply online (which I'd highly suggest!) you won't have to certify anything at all. The people who fill out your Forms 888 for you will have to certify those, as well as a copy of their government-issued ID. But that's it. Nothing else has to be certified. Also, if you apply online, it's easy to add additional evidence if you find something you forgot or if you get another piece of evidence you think is really helpful.


Hi guys, I just have a simular question. Im about to apply defacto online next week. I understand that I don't have to certify anything except form 888 from the people who fill out. but just wonder that Can I just colour scan my birth certificate ( already translated by NAATI ) without certify as well? just a bit confused.
Thank you.


----------



## jp1985

Lita22 said:


> Hi guys, I just have a simular question. Im about to apply defacto online next week. I understand that I don't have to certify anything except form 888 from the people who fill out. but just wonder that Can I just colour scan my birth certificate ( already translated by NAATI ) without certify as well? just a bit confused.
> Thank you.


I did mine by scanning the original birth certificate & the translation only (no certify). Still waiting to be assigned a CO tho.


----------



## Lita22

jp1985 said:


> I did mine by scanning the original birth certificate & the translation only (no certify). Still waiting to be assigned a CO tho.


Thank you for your repied .I might do that too . Hope it alright


----------



## virginiap

What is a reasonable amount of time to complete the online application?


----------



## Mish

virginiap said:


> What is a reasonable amount of time to complete the online application?


If you mean upload docs they recommend within 28 days of submission.


----------



## virginiap

Mish said:


> If you mean upload docs they recommend within 28 days of submission.


Thanks, Mish. I am a bit beyond in the whole uploading business, hope that it won't ruin my chances to get them. It's almost been 25 days and still have a few things to upload ugh.


----------



## lelle

sitting here ready to lodge my online application and this surcharge just suddenly kicked the price up another 500 dollars?! how do u avoid the surcharge? is there any other way to pay than by creditcard when lodging online?


----------



## lelle

lelle said:


> sitting here ready to lodge my online application and this surcharge just suddenly kicked the price up another 500 dollars?! how do u avoid the surcharge? is there any other way to pay than by creditcard when lodging online?


nevermind that last post.. a slight miscalculation on my behalf thats all. nowhere near as dramatic as i made it out to be.  sorry! anyway its finally lodged, bridging visa in hand, fingers crossed!


----------



## romanibga

*couple questions, 820*

Hi everybody,

Again with some questions regarding online 820 application, hope you can help me. Thanks a lot.

1. passport sized photos are asked on checklist, Do we require them with online application too? do we scan them? or how to deliver them.

2. Form 80. Ive seen people mentioning it, but the official immi doc checklist doesnt include it. I only have 47SP and 40SP. do I need to provide form 80 too?

3. Health insurance requirement. It is required to have health insurance, but my OSHC will expire 2 weeks before my visa. I understand I will be able to get Medicare once my bridging visa A kicks in. Can I use that Medicare application to cover the health insurance requirement and provide it later after initial application? or do I need to get prvate insurance somewhere for the 2 weeks or so I wont be covered? (my lodging of application will take place around those 2 weeks)

Thanks a lot to everyone.
Have a great day and weekend 

Roman


----------



## CollegeGirl

The checklist for the partner visa is inaccurate where it says there's a health insurance requirement. That is NOT the case for partner visas. That has been confirmed both by Immigration themselves and multiple migration agents. It's a requirement for another type of visa that somehow made it to the partner visa list. Frustrating they haven't fixed it yet. As a partner visa applicant, you will be eligible for Medicare after you've received an acknowledgment of your application and your BVA letter - BEFORE your BVA kicks in. 

It's up to you whether you provide Form 80. Many nationalities require it - I'm not sure about Mexico. I would go ahead and do it if you can - if they have to ask for it months from now, it could delay your application. 

You only need to scan and upload one passport photo. It's not necessary to scan the back.


----------



## befreckled

just a grateful and quick update to those still waiting for their visa applications to be approved. I applied for a 820 partner visa in March 2014 and got approved in early Jan 2015. Hang in there!


----------



## CollegeGirl

That's fast! Congrats!


----------



## starlight

That's great 
I applied in March as well  Got my bridging visa granted for my trip in late February and they want me to be back by the 10th of March so hopefully that's a good sign and they're about to (hopefully) approve my application.


----------



## la.vie

SM2015 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I hope someone can offer some advice with this one...I'm applying through London.
> 
> I travel extensively throughout the EU with work and whilst filling in the application I was aware that I've missed a few entries when I've been abroad. Mostly this was due to not having my passport stamped and my company booking flights.
> 
> I have been preparing some additional financial information and have noticed that there are transactions made abroad where I've said I've been in the UK. (All EU transactions).
> 
> Shall i submit this evidence still as it's likely to be overlooked or omit the evidence so as not open the can of worms.
> 
> Any advise would be appreciated.
> 
> I could be over thinking it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I just noticed this post seemed to not have any replies.

I also had a similar situation - could not keep track of all the travel and seems like some stamps were missing from the passport. I called immi and they said it is ok as long as you put in a decent effort to list out all the travels and all the addresses you lived at in the past 10 years.

Good luck


----------



## Scotty P

CollegeGirl said:


> The checklist for the partner visa is inaccurate where it says there's a health insurance requirement. That is NOT the case for partner visas. That has been confirmed both by Immigration themselves and multiple migration agents. It's a requirement for another type of visa that somehow made it to the partner visa list. Frustrating they haven't fixed it yet. As a partner visa applicant, you will be eligible for Medicare after you've received an acknowledgment of your application and your BVA letter - BEFORE your BVA kicks in.
> 
> It's up to you whether you provide Form 80. Many nationalities require it - I'm not sure about Mexico. I would go ahead and do it if you can - if they have to ask for it months from now, it could delay your application.
> 
> You only need to scan and upload one passport photo. It's not necessary to scan the back.


The student visa requires health insurance, as you said not sure how it ended up on the partner visa requirement. The IMMI website is the last place to look for advise. Funny isn't it?


----------



## Lita22

Hi guys,

Just have a quick question about Emedical.
I just submit partner visa (defacto) 820 and already got email Bridging visa granted. and on the page of attached document they have a link to "organise your health check examination" I click and submitted then it come up with emedical referral letter but on the client visa detail it said "BS 801 Spouse (permanent)" Is it correct? cause my just class 820 Temporary .Anyone got the same? Thank you ..


----------



## Island Girl

Hi Lita. Since the application is for Partner Visa subclass 820 (temporary) and 801 (permanent), it is indicated as 801 on your emedical. The rest of us had the same subclass; 801 written on our emedical too. Hence, please don't worry.


----------



## Lita22

Island Girl said:


> Hi Lita. Since the application is for Partner Visa subclass 820 (temporary) and 801 (permanent), it is indicated as 801 on your emedical. The rest of us had the same subclass; 801 written on our emedical too. Hence, please don't worry.


Thanks hon,  I will do the medical in a few week then.


----------



## crolladx

how would anyone suggesting in getting a copy of evidence for facebook rather than using the snipping tool? and snapshot page by page... im clueless.. at the moment i manage to download an archive of my whole facebook but thats not PDF file... so anyone would recommend a best way to present facebook evidence?


----------



## Scotty P

All we did was screen caps on the ipad then converted the files to a single PDF. Tedious i know but it works.



crolladx said:


> how would anyone suggesting in getting a copy of evidence for facebook rather than using the snipping tool? and snapshot page by page... im clueless.. at the moment i manage to download an archive of my whole facebook but thats not PDF file... so anyone would recommend a best way to present facebook evidence?


----------



## crolladx

Oh Hi ScottyP lol
yeah thats what im doing at the moment, literally when back to 2013 first meet, and just take a screen shot of 1 - 2 post of each month up to present. All onto Msword which end up 27 pages Only just mine account..cant imagine when i get my wife's one back .......sigh... i think over kill yeh? 

Note: im going to resize them all and put like 4 screen shot per page in landscape mode, and see how many page that is...hopefully thats okay...


----------



## Scotty P

crolladx said:


> Oh Hi ScottyP lol
> yeah thats what im doing at the moment, literally when back to 2013 first meet, and just take a screen shot of 1 - 2 post of each month up to present. All onto Msword which end up 27 pages Only just mine account..cant imagine when i get my wife's one back .......sigh... i think over kill yeh?


You don't don't need to put it in ms word, i used a program that converted the files directly to PDF which saved a heck of a lot of time. I went back to 2011  you won't need your wifes account, at least we didn't, if you do it will just be double ups of the same stuff. (someone can correct me here) my screen caps showed conversations from my wife and i as well as check ins etc. If i used my wife's account it would just show the same thing but under her name.


----------



## crolladx

oh really? dammit~ i been sitting infront of the comp since this morning till now haha, screenshot from 2013 till now and currently resizing it ....my god yes indeed time consuming.. 

so correct me if im wrong, you literally just use ipad and just screenshot the whole screen page by page then conver the photo image to PDF? and as a sponsor just only use yours as a evidence to proof for applicant and sponsor of evidence of relationship? im aware its going to double up if i use my wifes too thats why its confusing bit here i haven't really think of how to present it to make it less confusing..

would this work also? if i use my iphone and take screenshot of all the post along with my wife and combine both of us, so it shows some from mine and some from hers and then combine it into as a single PDF?


----------



## Scotty P

Yes that's correct, the program i used were nitro pro 8, this lets you do a whole bunch of things. I actually uploaded just about everything to the applicants section. Combining the both will work too.



crolladx said:


> oh really? dammit~ i been sitting infront of the comp since this morning till now haha, screenshot from 2013 till now and currently resizing it ....my god yes indeed time consuming..
> 
> so correct me if im wrong, you literally just use ipad and just screenshot the whole screen page by page then conver the photo image to PDF? and as a sponsor just only use yours as a evidence to proof for applicant and sponsor of evidence of relationship? im aware its going to double up if i use my wifes too thats why its confusing bit here i haven't really think of how to present it to make it less confusing..
> 
> would this work also? if i use my iphone and take screenshot of all the post along with my wife and combine both of us, so it shows some from mine and some from hers and then combine it into as a single PDF?


----------



## crolladx

Oh awesome, thanks Scotty P guess i will drop the MSword way, since its too time consuming as we all know facebook doesnt play much of a big role in the Strong Evidence category, but it still counts.

So what would you suggest if im getting a evidence from 2013 - Present? 
Just stick with what i originally plan? 1 - 2 Screenshot per month, from 2013 - present ?


----------



## Scotty P

crolladx said:


> Oh awesome, thanks Scotty P guess i will drop the MSword way, since its too time consuming as we all know facebook doesnt play much of a big role in the Strong Evidence category, but it still counts.
> 
> So what would you suggest if im getting a evidence from 2013 - Present?
> Just stick with what i originally plan? 1 - 2 Screenshot per month, from 2013 - present ?


Yes one or two per month is fine, this is also what we did  hope this helps.


----------



## crolladx

Oh it sure did, Thanks so much for taking your time with advising a better method lol~ gosh the msword way sure was oneee long way of compiling it


----------



## Scotty P

I know it's a real pain, i did this for all our evidence even our pictures. However i see some people have had captions on there pictures which we did not do. I use. I use NXPowerLite to compress all my PDF's also. Its hard to find a program that dose everything.



crolladx said:


> Oh it sure did, Thanks so much for taking your time with advising a better method lol~ gosh the msword way sure was oneee long way of compiling it


----------



## jessicarabbit1603

OK I'm kinda massively freaking out so if someone could offer me any advice I would greatly appreciate it. (Especially you college girl I've been reading this thread all 116 pages in the last month and I've seen how you have helped so many people so am hoping you can help me) 

OK so here's my situation. .I've been gathering evidence and filling out the forms getting my police checks over the last couple of months to apply online for the partner de facto visa in Australia. I'm so close to actually applying just waiting on my 888 forms to come back from people. So I'm reading a thread last night on this forum that said he had a no further stay condition on his whv. I started to freak out so wanted to double check mine didn't have this condition. I am on my 2nd year whv and read when I googled about the no further stay condition that you couldn't apply for a 2nd whv if you were in a de facto relationship. Well I have been in a de facto relationship with my Australian partner since Nov 2012. We were in England. I came to Australia in April 2013 on a whv. After 6 months of living together in brisbane we registered our relationship. We then made the choice to delay applying for partner visa and instead do the 3 months farm work and get my 2nd year whv. We made this decision because we were planning a road trip round australia with my sister and thought it would be to stressful/ hard/ impossible to apply for a partner visa without an address while on the road. Also we thought it made sense coz it gave us another year to gather evidence. So I got my 2nd whv. It got approved. We finished the road trip in Oct 2014. Now we are settled in brisbane with jobs and a rental apartment. We have tons of evidence. We are ready to apply. But now I'm not sure I can on a 2nd year whv. I'm so confused can someone please help me. Sorry for the ramble I'm usually much more articulate but I'm so stressed I can't think straight!!!!


----------



## Mish

Welcome Jessica 

You will need to check the grant notice for your 2nd WHV to see if it has a NFS clause 8503.

If it doesn't have a 8503 then you can apply onshore.


----------



## GadoGadoGal

Hi Jessica,
While you wait for a reply from CG, you can try checking the details of your WHV through VEVO here: https://online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty?actionType=query

You'll need to enter information from your visa and passport.
Thinking positive thoughts for you!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hi Jessica! Welcome to the forum. As Mish and GadoGadoGal have advised (they're spot-on as always), you need to check the terms of your current WHV. Not all "No further stay" conditions are 8503 - I'm not sure if the one for the WHV is. You need to find out what conditions are on your visa. There should be one that restricts you from working for an employer for more than six months, for example. You can find this information out from either your grant letter you got for your WHV, or by accessing VEVO as mentioned above. Post back if you have any further questions.


----------



## jessicarabbit1603

Thank you all so much for you quick response. I checked my visa and there is no NFS which is a massive relief! Just still confused why it said that you couldn't get a 2ND WHV if you are in a de facto relationship. Coz I was at the time I applied.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I'm not sure where you got that info. It's fine to get a second WHV if you're in a de facto relationship, as far as I know - it's only if you have children that it's a problem.


----------



## jessicarabbit1603

Thank you so much I think I'm just being massively paranoid. I'm turning into a crazy person just can't wait for it all to be over so I can think about something else for a change haha. Hope you hear about your visa soon college girl!


----------



## CollegeGirl

I've already got my 820, and it'll be another 15 months before I'm eligible for PR. But thank you! I'll take all the good wishes I can get.


----------



## Nagel

Hi Everyone!
I know its good to merge documents into one to save your upload slots, I just put all my financial documents into one big PDF at 4.5mb!
It includes:
statement from synergy
my bank statement
my girlfriends bank statements
our joint account statements

Its 83 pages long, should I upload that or maybe better off splitting it up and having the bank account statements separate instead? Just thinking 83 pages is a....lot! haha


----------



## Mish

Hi Nagel

You can put all your docs together and see how many slots you have free. I would make sure there are 10 leftover for future things. If you have lots free you can split them up abit but if you don't have much then keep them combined.

We want to make sure we don't run out of slota but at the same time want to make things easy for the case officer. Sometimes it is hard to accomplish both.


----------



## Nagel

Mish said:


> Hi Nagel
> 
> You can put all your docs together and see how many slots you have free. I would make sure there are 10 leftover for future things. If you have lots free you can split them up abit but if you don't have much then keep them combined.
> 
> We want to make sure we don't run out of slota but at the same time want to make things easy for the case officer. Sometimes it is hard to accomplish both.


Yea, i might just split this one up and have the statements separate.
Then join together other ones like the Statutory Declarations, they can all go into one PDF I guess.

Thanks!


----------



## Tom2015

*Evidence for partner 820-801*

Do I have enough evidence for this 4 categories:joint finances, nature of household, social commitment, nature of commitment to each other??

this are the evidence that I'm going to submit

-photos with friends and family
-boarding passes from flight we took together
-car insurance both our names
-car registration both our names
-electricity bills both our names
-water bills both our names
-emails sent to each other
-joint account for every day expenses
-joint account for savings
-joint invitations
-superannuation beneficiaries
-we both wrote a will
-postcards and letter we send eachother
-facebook messages
-Skype records
-booking from flights we took together
-bookings from hotels we stayed together
-five 888 forms from family and friends

- I'm afraid that It's not enough evidence that we live together because we don't rent so I don't have a rental contract
(my Australian partner owns her property and we always lived together in her house)

*Any idea of other evidences that I can submit??


----------



## CG333

Hello 

I hope I'm posting in the right forum.. I was reading your post Jessica and others and all the help theyve recieved and I think it's fantastic!! I'm totally new to this and just signed up and was hoping for a little help as I'm looking through all the partner visa stuff and feeling a little anxious as you know how you just want to get it right and get it sorted..!!

If I tell you a little about our relationship maybe you can help me? We met when arrived in Australia in October 2013 on a WHV.. We were together/dating contacting each other every day until December, when I moved into his place and since then we have been together in a relationship. ( I don't have any record on paper that I was in this house, maybe a single letter but I do have bank statements in the little town) In March 2013 my partner bought his first house, we moved in, and since then we have bank statments of home purchases and me still bank statements that I am living in the area, around May we got our first dog ( Registered in Both our Names) and from there on out, I/We have Bills, Bank Statements, Joint Account, Car Insurance ( Named Driver ) A thousand photos ( but i heard theyre not keen? ) We have friends, A Holiday together to meet his family ( He is an Aussie but orginally from SAmerica) He also sporadically works away for short periods of time and I have records of phone calls and facetimes calls daily ( I screen shotted it now and then ) Is this something theyd be interested in or is it not much point in mentioning it?

I did my farm work for my Second WHV locally to here..

We will be travelling to England in 5 months ( to meet my family Hurrah! ) and then my second WHV is up in October this year??

Please can someone advise me where to start? Is it best to do it online or paper what do they prefer?

And - can i start it now and send it off in a couple of months? Is that possible? Or do I gather it first then apply in one go?

So confused and just want to get it right.. please can someone shed light

I'd Be Forever Grateful!!!!

Thank you everyone for your support, and taking the time hope all is well with you and your visas etc !!!!! 

Look forward to hearing from you - Camilla


----------



## CG333

TOM2015..

My partner and I also live together but we don't rent.. the house is in his name.. but surely if you have bills and that together to the house address that would be OK..

Hopefully someone can shed light on it..

Good Luck


----------



## Kurt Olsson

Tom2015 said:


> Do I have enough evidence for this 4 categories:joint finances, nature of household, social commitment, nature of commitment to each other??
> 
> this are the evidence that I'm going to submit
> 
> -photos with friends and family
> -boarding passes from flight we took together
> -car insurance both our names
> -car registration both our names
> -electricity bills both our names
> -water bills both our names
> -emails sent to each other
> -joint account for every day expenses
> -joint account for savings
> -joint invitations
> -superannuation beneficiaries
> -we both wrote a will
> -postcards and letter we send eachother
> -facebook messages
> -Skype records
> -booking from flights we took together
> -bookings from hotels we stayed together
> -five 888 forms from family and friends
> 
> - I'm afraid that It's not enough evidence that we live together because we don't rent so I don't have a rental contract
> (my Australian partner owns her property and we always lived together in her house)
> 
> *Any idea of other evidences that I can submit??


HI
I had my address changed at the authorities in Sweden to my Australian address.
All of a sudden I had heaps of things, official mail ( comfirmation mail) sent from Sweden to our Australian address ( Tax office, population registration office, and so on)
Also I asked my friends in sweden to bombard me with Postcards in both our names.
(I only got a few though, but anyway)
I Saw no reason for my wife to change the houseloans into both our names and also to change the House ownership in both our names. It's her house... our home..

Just telling my story, not telling you if it's needed or not.
Visa was granted within 11 months

( Pretty much all bills are also in her name)
I informed them that I couldent act like I was living here, when I was here on a Visitors visa prior to my partner visa application ( because then I would not comply with the conditions of that kind of Visa)
So how could I show that kind of evidence?
It is kind of a catch 22, sometimes. .


----------



## romanibga

*question about forms*

Good day, Ill be applying for 820 in a couple of weeks with my girlfriend. I have some questions regarding the forms, I hope you can help me.

1. We are applying online, do we have to download the forms as pdf's, fill them up and then upload them to the documents section? or is online application already gonna ask us the form questions before letting us upload documents?

2. I am mexican, do I have to submit form 80 as well?

3. How long after we make our initial application and pay will i be sent my acknowledgement letter and bridging visa confirmation?

4. Can we add documents after the initial application?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## thesmoothsuit

I did a paper based application but I submitted Form 80 with the initial application. I highly recommend doing that to save time. If they request form 80 later on then your application stops until they get the form in which time it'll continue again.

I got a receipt and bridging visa around 2 to 4 weeks after I submitted my application.

I highly recommend that you have all the required documentation ready for the initial application rather than send some in later.

It'll show you are very organized and serious about the application.


----------



## Engaus

romanibga said:


> Good day, Ill be applying for 820 in a couple of weeks with my girlfriend. I have some questions regarding the forms, I hope you can help me.
> 
> 1. We are applying online, do we have to download the forms as pdf's, fill them up and then upload them to the documents section? or is online application already gonna ask us the form questions before letting us upload documents?You don't download any forms. Everything is completed online. The only forms you would need to download and then scan back would be the form 888's.
> 
> 2. I am mexican, do I have to submit form 80 as well?It's a good idea to have it completed and ready to submit if asked. If you are from a high risk country then I would include it in your online application.
> 
> 3. How long after we make our initial application and pay will i be sent my acknowledgement letter and bridging visa confirmation?You are applying online so you will generally receive them straight away. Some people have said they have received their the following day but more often than not it's pretty instant. My partner and I got ours within the hour
> 
> 4. Can we add documents after the initial application? You have approx 2 weeks to add all your documents after applying and paying for your application.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Answers in red


----------



## crolladx

Hey Engaus want to ask something, what happens after 2 weeks? can we still upload more? 

Also I know there is a 60 file limit right? Is that per person? We half way completing out online at this stage, just want to know lol. Also with 888 they don't have to be 6 weeks time frame, only people who had a problem previously or something correct? Coz our one most of them handle back to us around Jan 10th 2015...


----------



## CollegeGirl

CG333 said:


> Hello
> 
> I hope I'm posting in the right forum.. I was reading your post Jessica and others and all the help theyve recieved and I think it's fantastic!! I'm totally new to this and just signed up and was hoping for a little help as I'm looking through all the partner visa stuff and feeling a little anxious as you know how you just want to get it right and get it sorted..!!
> 
> If I tell you a little about our relationship maybe you can help me? We met when arrived in Australia in October 2013 on a WHV.. We were together/dating contacting each other every day until December, when I moved into his place and since then we have been together in a relationship. ( I don't have any record on paper that I was in this house, maybe a single letter but I do have bank statements in the little town) In March 2013 my partner bought his first house, we moved in, and since then we have bank statments of home purchases and me still bank statements that I am living in the area, around May we got our first dog ( Registered in Both our Names) and from there on out, I/We have Bills, Bank Statements, Joint Account, Car Insurance ( Named Driver ) A thousand photos ( but i heard theyre not keen? ) We have friends, A Holiday together to meet his family ( He is an Aussie but orginally from SAmerica) He also sporadically works away for short periods of time and I have records of phone calls and facetimes calls daily ( I screen shotted it now and then ) Is this something theyd be interested in or is it not much point in mentioning it?
> 
> I did my farm work for my Second WHV locally to here..
> 
> We will be travelling to England in 5 months ( to meet my family Hurrah! ) and then my second WHV is up in October this year??
> 
> Please can someone advise me where to start? Is it best to do it online or paper what do they prefer?
> 
> And - can i start it now and send it off in a couple of months? Is that possible? Or do I gather it first then apply in one go?
> 
> So confused and just want to get it right.. please can someone shed light
> 
> I'd Be Forever Grateful!!!!
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support, and taking the time hope all is well with you and your visas etc !!!!!
> 
> Look forward to hearing from you - Camilla


Hi Camilla - welcome to the forum.  I'm a little confused - from what you've said, it sounds like you have no evidence at all that you've lived in the same house? You said you have bank statements that show you were "living in the area" and no record that you lived in the same house with him?

Evidence of living in the same town is not enough. You need concrete evidence that you were living at the exact same address in order to be considered a de facto couple. They will not count your time as a de facto couple as beginning until after you have concrete proof of living at the same address. This could be you on a lease, OR it could be correspondence of some type sent to each of you, each month, at the same address (it will carry more weight if it's things like bank statements, letters from the government, utility bills, etc).

If you don't have this kind of evidence until May (if you do indeed have it starting in May 2014?), they will not consider that you were de facto until May, and you would either need to wait until it's been 12+ months from the date of your first evidence in May to apply, or you will need to register your relationship if you live in an Australian state that allows it (or get married).


----------



## CG333

CollegeGirl said:


> Hi Camilla - welcome to the forum.  I'm a little confused - from what you've said, it sounds like you have no evidence at all that you've lived in the same house? You said you have bank statements that show you were "living in the area" and no record that you lived in the same house with him?
> 
> Evidence of living in the same town is not enough. You need concrete evidence that you were living at the exact same address in order to be considered a de facto couple. They will not count your time as a de facto couple as beginning until after you have concrete proof of living at the same address. This could be you on a lease, OR it could be correspondence of some type sent to each of you, each month, at the same address (it will carry more weight if it's things like bank statements, letters from the government, utility bills, etc).
> 
> If you don't have this kind of evidence until May (if you do indeed have it starting in May 2014?), they will not consider that you were de facto until May, and you would either need to wait until it's been 12+ months from the date of your first evidence in May to apply, or you will need to register your relationship if you live in an Australian state that allows it (or get married).


Ah hello!!!

Thank you for your reply .. Sorry to have confused you !! No the first house we lived in together I have no documents .. Then we moved to our house last May and since then I DO have utility bills, labour bills, Internet bills electricity, bank statements to both of us (and 1 of these just me )...

So that should be enough for that bit ...? Thanks for your reply ..
So once I apply online what is the best way to organise photos? can u send these in the mail on a usb?

Thanks


----------



## Engaus

crolladx said:


> Hey Engaus want to ask something, what happens after 2 weeks? can we still upload more?
> 
> Also I know there is a 60 file limit right? Is that per person? We half way completing out online at this stage, just want to know lol. Also with 888 they don't have to be 6 weeks time frame, only people who had a problem previously or something correct? Coz our one most of them handle back to us around Jan 10th 2015...


Everything that they need to make a decision on your visa should be uploaded in approx 2 weeks. As soon as you apply for the visa IMMi reserve the right to make a decision on your visa at any time - they don't have to contact you to request more information. So best to get this loaded ASAP. You can of course upload additional documents to contribute to your evidence over time but remember that almost all evidence is a time of application requirement. My partner and I added nothing new - I covered all the bases when we first submitted our application - I personally didn't feel the need to continue to upload evidence.

You can attatch 60 per applicant to the online partner visa. That's a huge amount ha. My partner and I had under 60 in total.

Try to make sure form 888 are relevantly recent. Having them completed in Jan would be no problems.


----------



## crolladx

Oh Thank you so much Engaus. 

Alright we will make sure we have the 820 complete tonight and tried to upload all the evidence as fast as possible over tonight and tomorrow night.

As for the 888, yes CG told me now as well coz on top of my head i always remember that 888 has a 6 weeks expiry date thats why coz we had all our 888 send off at december 2014 and had everyone who support us, to make sure return around mid jan so at this time it wont be expire. however most of the 888 form we got in return was dated and JP certified at early 8th - 10th Jan 2015. so we kinda worry as the date for our lodgement now is like 17-02-2015 so we not sure if is too old now or not... guess not based on what CG said... but thank you  Engaus for taking your time to respond us.


----------



## CG333

Deleted cos not gonna worry about it


----------



## kartun_id

Hello there Amandy..(or maybe other members can help too)just a quick question
Is that possible if I (the sponsor) make an immiaccount and lodging online application for 309 partner visa on behalf of my wife(the applicant)? my position is in Sydney and my wife still in her country,(hence the offshore visa ) I reckon that the terms "online" at some point doesnt directly attached to a particular location and as long as my wife still in her country while I lodge the online application (from Sydney? I think it should be okay...
any comments guys?feel free to share..any response will be highly appreciated

Best Regards


----------



## romanibga

*online application questions*

Hi Guys, we are about to apply online for our 820 visa but are unsure about a couple things. We dont wanna screw up so its better to be on the certain side.

1. Do we have to create 2 separate immi accounts each for the applicant and the sponsor applications?

2. I already have an account from my previous visa, can i use that one? or do I have to create a new one for this visa

3. Can we start our applications, save, and come back later or another day to finish it? or do we have to do it all at once?

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## starlight

romanibga said:


> 1. Do we have to create 2 separate immi accounts each for the applicant and the sponsor applications?


No, you can use 1 immi account (I find that more practical anyway)



> 2. I already have an account from my previous visa, can i use that one? or do I have to create a new one for this visa


You can use the same one



> 3. Can we start our applications, save, and come back later or another day to finish it? or do we have to do it all at once?


Yes, you can do that, no problem


----------



## wither09890

Hello, I am applying for the 820 visa but have some doubts about the forms. Maybe you can help me a bit.

- at one point i am asked if I have overstayed any visa in any country. I did overstay a United Arab Emirates tourist visa for only 2 days, as I was in the process of getting my work visa for that country, so I overstayed my tourist visa for 2 days but went out of the country and re-entered the same day with my new work visa that my company provided me on that day. Should I declare that as "Yes, I overstayed" and explain? or not declare it. Should this pose any problem in your opinion?

- The forms ask for my birth place "exactly as it says on my birth certificate". My birth certificate is in spanish and the names do translate to english, however in my defacto relationship certificate of NSW I stated my birth place as it is in english. Should I do the same for the forms? or literally copy them as they are in spanish?

I just want to avoid confusions. and make my application as perfect as possible.

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## jp1985

kartun_id said:


> Hello there Amandy..(or maybe other members can help too)just a quick question
> Is that possible if I (the sponsor) make an immiaccount and lodging online application for 309 partner visa on behalf of my wife(the applicant)? my position is in Sydney and my wife still in her country,(hence the offshore visa ) I reckon that the terms "online" at some point doesnt directly attached to a particular location and as long as my wife still in her country while I lodge the online application (from Sydney? I think it should be okay...
> any comments guys?feel free to share..any response will be highly appreciated
> 
> Best Regards


Logically, there shouldnt be any problem about your plan. Since the applicant is not onshore based on the immi system when they trace the passport number or details. As you read from other posts, i agree that we dont need two immi accounts to upload the applications of being a sponsor and an applicant.


----------



## CollegeGirl

wither09890 said:


> Hello, I am applying for the 820 visa but have some doubts about the forms. Maybe you can help me a bit.
> 
> - at one point i am asked if I have overstayed any visa in any country. I did overstay a United Arab Emirates tourist visa for only 2 days, as I was in the process of getting my work visa for that country, so I overstayed my tourist visa for 2 days but went out of the country and re-entered the same day with my new work visa that my company provided me on that day. Should I declare that as "Yes, I overstayed" and explain? or not declare it. Should this pose any problem in your opinion?
> 
> - The forms ask for my birth place "exactly as it says on my birth certificate". My birth certificate is in spanish and the names do translate to english, however in my defacto relationship certificate of NSW I stated my birth place as it is in english. Should I do the same for the forms? or literally copy them as they are in spanish?
> 
> I just want to avoid confusions. and make my application as perfect as possible.
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance.


You definitely need to list your overstay and explain it. It shouldn't be an issue with your visa application, but not listing it COULD be a problem as they would think you're being deceptive if they check your immigration history and find it.

Sorry, don't know the answer to the other question.


----------



## chaofahn

wither09890 said:


> - The forms ask for my birth place "exactly as it says on my birth certificate". My birth certificate is in spanish and the names do translate to english, however in my defacto relationship certificate of NSW I stated my birth place as it is in english. Should I do the same for the forms? or literally copy them as they are in spanish?


What we did was write the English translation/name in the application. After that (uploading evidence online), we uploaded scan the original birth certificate (my wife's one is in Chinese) and made a screenshot of Google Translate. We also got an official translation from the Births/Deaths/Marriages compartment and compiled them altogether into a single PDF file.

I don't know about Spanish, but in my wife's case, we couldn't really write "exactly as it is written" (unless they could read Chinese)!!!


----------



## Mish

wither09890 said:


> - The forms ask for my birth place "exactly as it says on my birth certificate". My birth certificate is in spanish and the names do translate to english, however in my defacto relationship certificate of NSW I stated my birth place as it is in english. Should I do the same for the forms? or literally copy them as they are in spanish?


What is on the passport?

In my husband's case his birth certificate is in Arabic and his passport is in Arabic and English. We wrote his name in English.

His birth certificate was translated to English anyway so they could see the names were the same.


----------



## wither09890

thanks for your reply guys. I'm gonna put the english translation "Guatemala City" insted of "Ciudad de Guatemala" in spanish, so I guess its fine.

another question regarding this form 80. Question 29 says:
"are you applying for a temporary visa?"

- Does visa 820 count as a temporary or a permanent visa for this matters?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Bay56

wither09890 said:


> thanks for your reply guys. I'm gonna put the english translation "Guatemala City" insted of "Ciudad de Guatemala" in spanish, so I guess its fine.
> 
> another question regarding this form 80. Question 29 says:
> "are you applying for a temporary visa?"
> 
> - Does visa 820 count as a temporary or a permanent visa for this matters?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Permanent. You apply for 820 and 801 at the same time, so permanent it is.


----------



## romanibga

Hi there! I have a question about our own Statements (my partner and mine) regarding our history, nature of household, etc.

Do these ones have to be signed by witnesses as well?
Not necessarily certified right? Any person can be witness?

Thanks


----------



## chaofahn

romanibga said:


> Hi there! I have a question about our own Statements (my partner and mine) regarding our history, nature of household, etc.
> 
> Do these ones have to be signed by witnesses as well?
> Not necessarily certified right? Any person can be witness?
> 
> Thanks


Self-written statements do not need witnesses. Statutory Declarations written by friends and family (as witnesses to your relationship) require certification, and by the people listed on the website. Hope that helps!


----------



## romanibga

Thanks a lot!

Another one sorry!
I knoe that it is advisable to wait a bit to do the health examination tests cause they expire and stuff.

But do I need to provide a HAP ID even if I havent done my exams yet?
I plan to lodge my application next week, but wont do the health teste until later after that

Also, yes the Statutory Declarations 888 done by australian citizens we have (5) are all certified, however we have some letters
written to us by non-australian friends and family about our relationship aand how they know us, and those ones are not certified, 
we only scanned their ID documents.
That is alright too, am I right?
The ones that are important to be certified are the 888 by aussie citizens right?

Thanks heaps!


----------



## CollegeGirl

romanibga said:


> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Another one sorry!
> I knoe that it is advisable to wait a bit to do the health examination tests cause they expire and stuff.
> 
> But do I need to provide a HAP ID even if I havent done my exams yet?
> I plan to lodge my application next week, but wont do the health teste until later after that
> 
> Also, yes the Statutory Declarations 888 done by australian citizens we have (5) are all certified, however we have some letters
> written to us by non-australian friends and family about our relationship aand how they know us, and those ones are not certified,
> we only scanned their ID documents.
> That is alright too, am I right?
> The ones that are important to be certified are the 888 by aussie citizens right?
> 
> Thanks heaps!


Yes, that's correct. Typically we suggest people get those statements from people in other countries certified, too, just because it carries a little more weight that way, but it's not mandatory.

No, you don't need a HAPID until you're ready to do your medical exams.


----------



## JoRoca

Amandy said:


> Here are some useful tips if things seem to be going wrong:
> 
> 3. You will need to submit the 820 application and pay before you will be asked to attach documents.


Great thread guys, very helpful.
Im currently filling out the 'Application for migration to Australia by a partner' online which has 26 steps. So far there they have not asked to attach any documents. Does this happen afterwards? Once completed?

Thanks.


----------



## Mish

JoRoca said:


> Great thread guys, very helpful.
> Im currently filling out the 'Application for migration to Australia by a partner' online which has 26 steps. So far there they have not asked to attach any documents. Does this happen afterwards? Once completed?
> 
> Thanks.


You attach the documents once you have paid and submitted the application.


----------



## chaofahn

JoRoca said:


> Great thread guys, very helpful.
> Im currently filling out the 'Application for migration to Australia by a partner' online which has 26 steps. So far there they have not asked to attach any documents. Does this happen afterwards? Once completed?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, uploading comes after you have submitted and paid for the application. Although it will be more beneficial to prepare most of the documents beforehand, you _can_ slowly upload documents over the next few months. Besides, stuff like the medical and police checks will be requested later, possibly for the best since they are only valid for one year.


----------



## JoRoca

Mish said:


> You attach the documents once you have paid and submitted the application.


Thats great. Thanks. So scanned documents are attached once paid, when do they ask for the original ones? Is there an interview eventually?


----------



## Mish

JoRoca said:


> Thats great. Thanks. So scanned documents are attached once paid, when do they ask for the original ones? Is there an interview eventually?


Only a few embassies ask for originals I haven't heard of being done for onshore applications.

I haven't heard of many interviews for onshore applications.


----------



## JoRoca

*Last but not least*

We finally submitted the first part of the application for migration to Australia by partner, payed and will start uploading the documents tomorrow. I got an inmediate bridging visa grant notification and realised that it said the following:

This bridging visa only allows you to remain in Australia. When you leave Australia, your bridging visa will cease.

As you are a holder of valid Temporary Business Entry visa that allows you to leave andreturn to Australia, the department recommends that you either:

● apply for and be granted a Bridging visa B (which you can only do if you already hold a Bridging visa A or a Bridging visa B) before you travel​
This took me by surprise as I am planning to leave the country next week for holidays. What to do? Where can I apply for bridging visa B?


----------



## Mish

What is your current visa and when does it expire? The bridging visa A does not come into effect until your current visa expires so if it didn't expire until June and you will come back in May that is fine.

Otherwise to apply for a BVB you need to complete a form 1006. I would drop it off at DIBP to save on time. I don't think you can drop it off at the counter but they should have a box there.


----------



## JoRoca

Mish said:


> What is your current visa and when does it expire? The bridging visa A does not come into effect until your current visa expires so if it didn't expire until June and you will come back in May that is fine.


You are right. It also says: This bridging visa is not in effect because your Temporary Business Entry visa is currently in effect.

I have a 457 visa that expires Jan 2016. So technically, I should be ok.  Thank you.


----------



## Mish

JoRoca said:


> You are right. It also says: This bridging visa is not in effect because your Temporary Business Entry visa is currently in effect.
> 
> I have a 457 visa that expires Jan 2016. So technically, I should be ok.  Thank you.


You will be fine then.


----------



## lisa.151981

hi, my defacto partner just submitted his application online. Now i am a little confused about me being the sponsor, do i have to open up my own immi account to complete the sponsor form? or i see it suggests i complete the paper form and attach it to his immi account attachments?

i am on the attachments page - it has his name and the suggested attachments for him, and it has me and the suggested attachments for me - so is his immi account really 'our' immi account?

many thanks in advance


----------



## Mish

You have to complete complete the application to sponsor a partner form in the immi account. This can either be done through your own or your partners it does not matter.


----------



## jp1985

You can use his immi account to comple the sponsor application. Check the link of the application from the immi website. I used the link to complete the sponsor application that time


----------



## lisa.151981

ok great..... i was going to do that but then when i saw it was a recommended attachment i wasnt too sure then. thanks for the reply


----------



## jp1985

You just need to attach his passport. We attached passport, citizenship and driving license


----------



## Toddinaus

*Upload Slots*

Hey Guys, I have just spent the best part of an hour browsing this, it certainly is a great job.

My question is relating to upload slots, My partner and I are applying online in June and want to make sure my docs are ready for the upload slot allocation!

Thoughts on numberS?


----------



## ali.2015

*Need 820 update*

Hi,

I am new to this forum, I read most of threads here which are really helpful and encouraging.

I applied 820/801 combined Partner Visa application in first week of October 2013. Since then I haven't received any news or outcome from DIBP or nor department asked me any other documents. I sent few emails regarding progress of my 820 visa to DIBP in last couple of months but they just reply that my application is delayed due to security clearance, as I come from High Risk country.

As, it now has been over 17 months waiting time for 820 visa.

I had applied decision ready 820/801visa applications includes all required documents as well as police/character certificates overseas & Australian, Form 80 and medicals.

Cheers

Ali

Applied 820/801 visa applications 8th October 2013
Paper application
Still waiting for 820 visa to be granted ?????


----------



## CollegeGirl

You get 60 for the applicant's application and 60 for the sponsor's. If you combine documents relevant documents into one PDF (bank statements, for example) and, when you scan them in, use a lower quality (to reduce the file size) you should be fine. Any files that are still over 5MB you can compress. Tons of software out there that can do that. I used compress.smallpdf.com.


----------



## CollegeGirl

ali.2015 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum, I read most of threads here which are really helpful and encouraging.
> 
> I applied 820/801 combined Partner Visa application in first week of October 2013. Since then I haven't received any news or outcome from DIBP or nor department asked me any other documents. I sent few emails regarding progress of my 820 visa to DIBP in last couple of months but they just reply that my application is delayed due to security clearance, as I come from High Risk country.
> 
> As, it now has been over 17 months waiting time for 820 visa.
> 
> I had applied decision ready 820/801visa applications includes all required documents as well as police/character certificates overseas & Australian, Form 80 and medicals.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ali
> 
> Applied 820/801 visa applications 8th October 2013
> Paper application
> Still waiting for 820 visa to be granted ?????


It's not uncommon for applicants from Pakistan to have their visas take 18 months or longer, unfortunately. I'm sorry to say, but there's nothing you can do but wait. And because you applied decision ready, they MAY make you do medicals and police checks (NOT the external security checks... the police checks you got yourself) again as they've expired by now. It's typically at their discretion, but they only have 3-6 months leeway at extending them, so they may have to make you redo them.


----------



## Maggie-May24

ali.2015 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum, I read most of threads here which are really helpful and encouraging.
> 
> I applied 820/801 combined Partner Visa application in first week of October 2013. Since then I haven't received any news or outcome from DIBP or nor department asked me any other documents. I sent few emails regarding progress of my 820 visa to DIBP in last couple of months but they just reply that my application is delayed due to security clearance, as I come from High Risk country.
> 
> As, it now has been over 17 months waiting time for 820 visa.
> 
> I had applied decision ready 820/801visa applications includes all required documents as well as police/character certificates overseas & Australian, Form 80 and medicals.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ali
> 
> Applied 820/801 visa applications 8th October 2013
> Paper application
> Still waiting for 820 visa to be granted ?????


Ali, you've posted this same question repeatedly over the past several days on many many threads. Now that you have responses from both Mish and CollegeGirl (2 of the most experienced partner visa posters on this forum), I hope you have the response you need - I know not the response you'd like to hear, but unfortunately applicants from high risk countries like Pakistan have a very long wait due to the security check process.


----------



## barefoot

Hi all,

thanks for this forum it's been really helpful for us as we prepare to submit our application in the coming weeks.

One question I have though. On the checklist there is a form called a character statutory declaration listed to be completed (http://www.immi.gov.au/Help/Documents/character-statutory-declaration.pdf). Is that going to be required for the online form? We already have a police check, so I'm not sure if I have to have that filled out as well for submission.

Thanks!

B.


----------



## jnix

Do I need to write a relationship history letter if I already addressed those questions in the online application form itself? The form asked these questions individually.


----------



## IndyMama

jnix said:


> Do I need to write a relationship history letter if I already addressed those questions in the online application form itself? The form asked these questions individually.


No, you don't have to. The content is covered on the form. Some people do both, others just say 'refer to attachment' or something similar on the form.
Fyi, in my case, I did both but just because I'd already written up a narrative before I saw the online format of the questions.


----------



## SSSJ8878

*Advice*

Hi all,

I am about to lodge my application tomorrow for defacto relationship I needed advice. My health insurance for student visa expires on 19th of march. Do I need to have health insurance to be granted a bridging visa?

By reading through the post I understand college girl you have a lot of knowledge about this. Is it possible if I could get your email address I have other questions to ask you?

Thank you.

Sana


----------



## Tashpotato

Hey guys,
I've been reading through this thread for days!
It's truly amazing how much help it has given me!

I'm applying for a partner visa (onshore). My partner is an Australian citizen by birth and I'm on my second year WHV. It expires in May. 
I'm currently awaiting my UK police clearance back (any day now) and then will apply by sending the "form for applicant to migrate to Australia by a partner" (or whatever it's called) and I'm doing it all online. 

We met in jan last year and I moved in to his place in March, my problem is I was earning minimum wage and he wouldn't accept rent from me, and I pay towards bills but up until recently he just wanted cash. 
I always bought all groceries. So we don't really have proof of me living here, we never bothered putting me on the lease as we are looking at new bigger places as I'd like a proper garden. 
The only real proof we have is Facebook, and messages from when we met etc. 
do you think there's other things we can use? 

I didn't even change my bank address until jan this year as it was all online statements and I just forgot. We only made our joint account in jan too as we never really thought about it, we just take it in turns to buy meals etc when we go out, I buy groceries and give him cash towards bills and he still won't accept rent from me. 
I have my 2 main stat decs from Australian citizens who are police offers here and can get more from friends etc. I have facebook proof eg check ins and posts regarding both of us and also screenshots of messages from friends back in March last year regarding to us as a couple etc. 
I have a handful of photos of us both, and him with my parents when they visited. 
We have no physical "invites" as none of our friends have been married in the last year, and all other invites with our age are all on Facebook events! 

Do you think we will get declined?


----------



## BionicAllah

Have you guys got any flight tickets together? They help.


----------



## Tashpotato

BionicAllah said:


> Have you guys got any flight tickets together? They help.


No, he was already living with Perth when I moved here from melbourne and we haven't flown anywhere since then


----------



## Engaus

Facebook doesn't count for much, you certainly don't want to be relying on it for anything but showing social evidence or proof you communicated whilst you spent any time apart.

You really need solid evidence that you have been living together - official documents e.g bank statements, a letter from the real estate agency to comfirm you lived there.

IMO you don't have enough evidence. There are four categories you need to fulfil - financial, social, proof of sharing a household and joint commitments. 

Can you register your relationship in the state you are in? Can you draw up wills? Add each other to your super? Joint car insurance? Joint ambulance cover? There is a search box at the top of this page - search "820 relationship evidence" or "partner visa evidence" to get an idea of what you need to include. You might be surprised and have more once you see others posting.

Re finances. We didn't have joint accounts but we had proof of transferring money to each other regularity. You can explain that you pay for groceries etc. have you paid for holidays away together? Can you highlight joint transactions on your bank statements? Or was things mostly paid with cash.

You have done your police check very early. Be prepared to have to re do this potentially.


----------



## Libragirl

Hi guys need some help. I am uploading now our evidences but it looks like I already exceeded with the limit and I have heaps to upload still. Is there any way I can attach and submit our other evidences. Thank you so much.


----------



## Mish

You can continue uploading under the sponsors section.

Make sure you condense your documents so you don't take up too many upload slots.


----------



## Libragirl

Thank you its a big help.


----------



## The_Frida

Hi all,

I've read heaps of pages and it's been really helpful, but I have a few questions so I hope you can help me 

I'll be applying for partner visa in a few months so we're trying to get as much evidence as we can. 
We haven't been living together for 12 months but we have a lease on both our names (from July last year) even though it hasn't been notarised. Is it a valid evidence or no?
Also, how importnant are the pictures? Because we actually don't have any with other people/family  We're just not into taking photos that much, I guess.. We're not living together atm because we're on the opposite sides of the world but I'm planning to go to Australia in a few months and we'll be able to make some photos with his family/friends.But still there aren't any with him and my family/friends. Would that be a problem?

Thanks!

Cheers


----------



## CollegeGirl

Important question: When did you begin living together? Was it in July of last year? If so, the earliest you would qualify to apply as a de facto couple for a partner visa would be 12 months after that, so July of this year. Make sure it's OVER 12 months... even a day short can be a problem. Yes, that lease would be evidence, as long as it's considered a valid, binding lease where you're from. You CAN'T apply as a de facto couple for a partner visa before you hit that 12 month mark (unless you can register your relationship in an Australian state that allows it). If by any chance your partner lives in NSW you may be able to register your relationship even with you overseas. Or you could register together when you go to visit Australia. 

Just so you know - the 12 months doesn't start until after you began living together - but you can still count the time you've spent apart as long as you've continued to stay in contact, support each other financially, etc. and have evidence of that. 

You do have evidence of shared finances, right, since you started living together?

Also, yes, honestly - no pictures with friends or family would be pretty suspect. You need to have some.


----------



## barefoot

Hi again!

In the process of wading through the online form. Man, I'm hating all the added extras that aren't on paper (i.e. dates when your parents and siblings got married what a hassle!). 
ANYWAY!
I have a few quick questions and would appreciate any help anyone can provide.
1. Do I submit the 47SP and 40SP forms online? Or is this covered in the online application?
2. Do we submit out partner statutory declarations as pdfs as well? Or are these covered in the online forms?
3. On the online forms do I have to start two application slots (one for me as the sponsor and one for my partner) or can we put in just the one application slot and upload all our evidence there? I'm talking about the related application thing. Is it necessary for me as the sponsor to complete the related application, or can I just submit my 40SP form?

Just confused about my options here. Sorry if its an obvious question 

Thanks
B


----------



## The_Frida

CollegeGirl said:


> Important question: When did you begin living together? Was it in July of last year? If so, the earliest you would qualify to apply as a de facto couple for a partner visa would be 12 months after that, so July of this year. Make sure it's OVER 12 months... even a day short can be a problem. Yes, that lease would be evidence, as long as it's considered a valid, binding lease where you're from. You CAN'T apply as a de facto couple for a partner visa before you hit that 12 month mark (unless you can register your relationship in an Australian state that allows it). If by any chance your partner lives in NSW you may be able to register your relationship even with you overseas. Or you could register together when you go to visit Australia.
> 
> Just so you know - the 12 months doesn't start until after you began living together - but you can still count the time you've spent apart as long as you've continued to stay in contact, support each other financially, etc. and have evidence of that.
> 
> You do have evidence of shared finances, right, since you started living together?
> 
> Also, yes, honestly - no pictures with friends or family would be pretty suspect. You need to have some.


Yeah, we know that 12 months thing would be a problem so we're planning to get married. 
We don't have any proof of shared finances because in my country there is no such thing as joint accounts or joint bills. Basically the only thing we have from last year is that lease. And he payed for my plane ticket to come to visit last December.
So, we have a lease form July last year, and he went back to Australia in September. So we were living together from the beginning of July till the end of September. I went to visit him in December and returned back home in February. We were living together again but I don't really have a proof of that. Only one receipt on my name and his address. We usually talked on Viber so there's just a few calls visible in phone bill.
We can open a joint account when I go back to Aus, and we can also take some photos with his family and friends.
I'm trying to find as much evidence as I can but I have no idea where else to look.

Edit:
I just realised that you wrote that we don't need to live together at the same place. Does this actually really work in practice? Because my partner called a few agents and they all told them that it's almost impossible for me to get this visa if we don't get married.


----------



## GadoGadoGal

barefoot said:


> I'm hating all the added extras that aren't on paper (i.e. dates when your parents and siblings got married what a hassle!).


Booo! Any other additional questions you can remember? I don't want to have to ask my sister for the exact date her divorce was finalized unless I absolutely have to...


----------



## barefoot

GadoGadoGal said:


> Booo! Any other additional questions you can remember? I don't want to have to ask my sister for the exact date her divorce was finalized unless I absolutely have to...


I don't think they asked about divorce actually, only about relationships that were currently going on...

B.


----------



## lisa.151981

Hi, my boyfriend has lodged his application and the waiting game has begun...... we are hoping to be in australia for christmas this year, if the visa hasnt been granted yet do you think its possible for him to enter on a tourist/eta visa so we can spend christmas with my family ?(living abroad for 2 years i need to have an aussie christmas! )

any experience on entering australia before the defacto visa gets approved?

many thanks


----------



## Mish

lisa.151981 said:


> Hi, my boyfriend has lodged his application and the waiting game has begun...... we are hoping to be in australia for christmas this year, if the visa hasnt been granted yet do you think its possible for him to enter on a tourist/eta visa so we can spend christmas with my family ?(living abroad for 2 years i need to have an aussie christmas! )
> 
> any experience on entering australia before the defacto visa gets approved?
> 
> many thanks


No problem coming on a tourist visa just need to make sure you tell the case officer so they can tell him to get offshore when ready to grant if still onshore.

Just wanted to make sure you didn't use the terms boyfriend and girlfriend in your application as the language you use is very important. For a defacto visa you should use partner and not boyfriend and girlfriend as bf/gf shows that the relationship is not serious.


----------



## lisa.151981

thanks for the info.

oh yes, did not use the terms boyfriend/girldfriend on the application. everything referred to partner this and partner that, but good point 

thanks again


----------



## jmarks

Mish said:


> Just wanted to make sure you didn't use the terms boyfriend and girlfriend in your application as the language you use is very important. For a defacto visa you should use partner and not boyfriend and girlfriend as bf/gf shows that the relationship is not serious.


Hi, continuing on with your comments about language, do you think it makes a difference if in the evidence supplied we refer to ourselves as Applicant or Sponsor; eg; bank statements - 'money transferred from Sponsor' or 'birthday card from applicant to sponsor'.

Thanks


----------



## Mish

jmarks said:


> Hi, continuing on with your comments about language, do you think it makes a difference if in the evidence supplied we refer to ourselves as Applicant or Sponsor; eg; bank statements - 'money transferred from Sponsor' or 'birthday card from applicant to sponsor'.
> 
> Thanks


That is fine. Most people will say either applicant and sponsor or Jane and Bill. It would only be an issue if you said Jane's boyfriend Bill.

Gf and bf are usually a sign of dating and not a serious relationship. Where de facto should be serious ie. Like marriage.


----------



## jamesdiver

* I just submitted my 820 online and had just a few notes which may be of use and have probably already been mentioned;
*

The online form is substantially different from the paper form. They ask you for dates of marriages of your entire family and ask for information on brother/sister in law which wasn't on the paper form. They also ask for your "relationship statement" to be filled in online which completely threw me. We had both written our statements using headings from the guidelines for the paper application which again is slightly different from online. For this section I filled it in as best I could and referred to the certified statements which I uploaded anyways. Any other differences were not significant enough or difficult to answer to warrant a mention here. Just be prepared for it.

My brother and his wife are permanent residents in Australia however they don't ask for further information on this when you indicate on the online form that this is the case.

Used my ANZ visa debit card to pay online and was charged approx $70 card fee. Its probably the most expensive thing I've paid for in one go so was worried I may have a cap on my debit card, but was reassured by ANZ this wouldn't be the case and was able to process it no problem.

Your BVA is granted as soon as you fill out the form 47p (well the online version of it) and pay. There is nothing to upload before this. In my case I was on a 417 which expired the day after applying. Therefore the BVA didn't come into effect until then and this is explained in the Visa Grant Notice which is emailed to you as soon as you pay. The reason I mention this is I tried to access the VEVO thing to generate a pdf to send to potential employed that night and could not get it until the following day. If you access the VEVO with your original TRN from your 417 visa you will see your original visa and nothing else until it expires.

When it comes to the upload section, they offer a massive range of headings which you try to fit your evidence under. It;s hard to explain but it looks like a list of general recommended evidence such as "Proof of identification" or "form 888". When you click into it it has even more options, so "proof of identification" could be passport, birth cert, national identity card etc etc. Confusingly, on the top right corner of the page is another button to upload documents with about a zillion headings to choose from. I took a look but decided to stick with the recommended list and go with the plan.

When you upload it you can enter about 20 characters of text to explain what the file is. I had clearly named all my pdf's to make it super clear.

Most of my evidence went into the headings "length of DeFacto" or "Proof of DeFacto".

These headings were not available or known to me before applying and I had compiled my evidence under the following headings as per the guidelines to the paper application;

- Social Context
- Nature of Household
- Nature of Committment
- Financial

Therefore it was an absolute bugger to fit my evidence in. For example we had prepared a cover letter and a contents page but there was no heading for these so we stuck them in under something else (cant remember).

Many of the headings for recommended documents are duplicated, for example a number of headings ask for a copy of your Passport. I only uploaded it once. I'm sure they will figure it out.

Initially we had both created separate IMMI online accounts for me (dependent) and her (sponsor). Just below the upload section for me it had a section for the sponsor with the same list of recommended documents. I just stuck all her documents in there meaning there was no need to log in with her profile (I hope this was correct).

Processing times for low-risk countries is 6 months minimum


----------



## jamesdiver

So now I have a question. I work offshore at sea and a potential job in Malaysia has come up. Is work a "substantial reason" to have to travel during the processing period? If you are given a BVB for this reason and for some freak of nature your visa is processed quicker than you'd imagined, will IMMI take this into account and wait till you return? I would be on a ship up to 5 weeks so I can't just hop off and leave.

Secondly, because these jobs can fall through or be delayed by weeks at a time can I wait it out in Australia? Can I take on casual work onshore in the meantime on a BVB?

Can a BVB become a rolling visa. If a job is extended can I apply for an extension or a new BVB?

Cheers


----------



## jamesdiver

Ok I've copied and pasted the general headings for document uploading which may be of use. I may have missed stuff so do not treat this as final.

*This section is for the Dependent
*

_Here are the headings I uploaded evidence for
_
Address - Residential, Evidence of
Birth or Age, Evidence of
Character, Evidence of
Character, Evidence of 
Citizenship - Not Australian, Evidence of
Photograph - Passport -
Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of 
Contact while apart, Evidence of 
Couple are living together, Evidence of
Form 888 Statutory declaration by a supporting witness in relation to a Partner or Prospective Marriage visa application
Length of the de facto relationship
Nature of the couple's household, Evidence of -
Nature of the couple's mutual commitment to each other

_And these headings I did not need anything for
_Change of Name, Evidence of
Character Assessment, Evidence of Intention to Obtain 
Family Composition, Evidence of 
Form 956 Appointment of a migration agent 
Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form 
Health, Evidence of 
Identity, Evidence of 
Medical Examination, Evidence of Intention to Undergo 
Military Discharge, Evidence of 
Military Service, Evidence of 
National Identity Document (other than Passport) 
Photograph - Other 
Travel Document 
Divorce/Separation, Evidence of 
Form 956A Appointment of an authorised contact 
Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment 
Marriage, Evidence of 
Registered relationship, Evidence of

*This section is for the Sponsor
*

Address - Residential, Evidence of
Australian Permanent Residence, Evidence of 
Birth or Age, Evidence of -
Character, Evidence of -	
Identity, Evidence of - 
Photograph - Passport - Photograph - 
Employment History, Evidence of - 
Form 40SP Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia -	
Length of the de facto relationship, Evidence of - 
Change of Name, Evidence of 
Character Assessment, Evidence of Intention to Obtain	
Citizenship - Australian, Evidence of 
Eligible New Zealand Citizen, Evidence of	
National Identity Document (other than Passport) 
Divorce/Separation, Evidence of


----------



## Mish

jamesdiver said:


> So now I have a question. I work offshore at sea and a potential job in Malaysia has come up. Is work a "substantial reason" to have to travel during the processing period? If you are given a BVB for this reason and for some freak of nature your visa is processed quicker than you'd imagined, will IMMI take this into account and wait till you return? I would be on a ship up to 5 weeks so I can't just hop off and leave.
> 
> Secondly, because these jobs can fall through or be delayed by weeks at a time can I wait it out in Australia? Can I take on casual work onshore in the meantime on a BVB?
> 
> Can a BVB become a rolling visa. If a job is extended can I apply for an extension or a new BVB?
> 
> Cheers


BVB are granted pretty easy these days but I don't imagine that would keep on granting them. Usually they grant them for holidays I am not sure how they would feel about you working oversea.

Does your partner work overseas with you? If not there could be an issue ... DIBP may question why you need an Australian visa when you aren't living in Australia permanently.


----------



## shucks

jamesdiver said:


> *
> Initially we had both created separate IMMI online accounts for me (dependent) and her (sponsor). Just below the upload section for me it had a section for the sponsor with the same list of recommended documents. I just stuck all her documents in there meaning there was no need to log in with her profile (I hope this was correct).
> 
> Processing times for low-risk countries is 6 months minimum*


*

Hi,

Just wanted to check - has your sponsor completed her questionnaire section of the form online? You have to answer the same relationship questions from both parties but the sponsor can't access them until you have submitted and paid then you have to log back in with your reference number (TRN I think) and link your two accounts together. As far as I can remember it doesn't matter who uploads the documents for sponsor and applicant but you both have to fill out the forms. Apologies if I have misunderstood but thought it better to say something just in case!*


----------



## jamesdiver

Hi Shucks,

No I thought when I uploaded her 40SP on my account that would suffice (see my post with all the requested document uploads above). We will log in with her one and see. That is confusing.



shucks said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to check - has your sponsor completed her questionnaire section of the form online? You have to answer the same relationship questions from both parties but the sponsor can't access them until you have submitted and paid then you have to log back in with your reference number (TRN I think) and link your two accounts together. As far as I can remember it doesn't matter who uploads the documents for sponsor and applicant but you both have to fill out the forms. Apologies if I have misunderstood but thought it better to say something just in case!


----------



## jamesdiver

Hi Mish,

I am an Australian resident for tax purposes and was contracted by a company based in Perth to work offshore. i.e. my paycheck comes from Australia as do my taxes.. I just earn them offshore 
Will most likely go into Immigration office on monday and check it out.

Cheers,

James



Mish said:


> BVB are granted pretty easy these days but I don't imagine that would keep on granting them. Usually they grant them for holidays I am not sure how they would feel about you working oversea.
> 
> Does your partner work overseas with you? If not there could be an issue ... DIBP may question why you need an Australian visa when you aren't living in Australia permanently.


----------



## Mish

jamesdiver said:


> Hi Mish,
> 
> I am an Australian resident for tax purposes and was contracted by a company based in Perth to work offshore. i.e. my paycheck comes from Australia as do my taxes.. I just earn them offshore
> Will most likely go into Immigration office on monday and check it out.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> James


The working situation sounds fine, it sounds like FIFO that it is just offshore instead of interstate.

The problem I see is that we have never seen someone that applied onshore working offshore and unlike those that apply offshore that get told to leave when the visa will be granted we have never seen something like that happen. You just have to cross your fingers and toes that they will tell you that you have to come back onshore.

The other problem I see is what happens if immigration won't grant you another BVB after the first one?

Just something to think about regarding the BVB though. Usually with BVB they only grant them for 3 months. I am not sure what the success of a second one so soon after the first would be.

Please keep us updated though, would be interesting to know.


----------



## jamesdiver

I understand where your coming from. It was a big part of our Periods of Separation to explain so hopefully we have it covered. If there is any doubt about the BVB I may just have to grin and bear it and try find work locally.



Mish said:


> The working situation sounds fine, it sounds like FIFO that it is just offshore instead of interstate.
> 
> The problem I see is that we have never seen someone that applied onshore working offshore and unlike those that apply offshore that get told to leave when the visa will be granted we have never seen something like that happen. You just have to cross your fingers and toes that they will tell you that you have to come back onshore.
> 
> The other problem I see is what happens if immigration won't grant you another BVB after the first one?
> 
> Just something to think about regarding the BVB though. Usually with BVB they only grant them for 3 months. I am not sure what the success of a second one so soon after the first would be.
> 
> Please keep us updated though, would be interesting to know.


----------



## Mish

jamesdiver said:


> I understand where your coming from. It was a big part of our Periods of Separation to explain so hopefully we have it covered. If there is any doubt about the BVB I may just have to grin and bear it and try find work locally.


You can only try the worst you will get is a no for a BVB.


----------



## CollegeGirl

The_Frida said:


> Yeah, we know that 12 months thing would be a problem so we're planning to get married.
> We don't have any proof of shared finances because in my country there is no such thing as joint accounts or joint bills. Basically the only thing we have from last year is that lease. And he payed for my plane ticket to come to visit last December.
> So, we have a lease form July last year, and he went back to Australia in September. So we were living together from the beginning of July till the end of September. I went to visit him in December and returned back home in February. We were living together again but I don't really have a proof of that. Only one receipt on my name and his address. We usually talked on Viber so there's just a few calls visible in phone bill.
> We can open a joint account when I go back to Aus, and we can also take some photos with his family and friends.
> I'm trying to find as much evidence as I can but I have no idea where else to look.
> 
> Edit:
> I just realised that you wrote that we don't need to live together at the same place. Does this actually really work in practice? Because my partner called a few agents and they all told them that it's almost impossible for me to get this visa if we don't get married.


If you started living together more than 12 months before applying, and any separations you have are temporary and unavoidable in nature, and you have evidence of staying in touch, continuing to share finances, etc. while you're apart, THEN it's fine. The idea is they're brief, temporary periods of separation, NOT intentionally living separately, and that you started living together before you start counting yourselves as "de facto."


----------



## jamesdiver

One more note for those applying online. Its been mentioned before but copying and pasting text from Word to the online form is a headache. It hates any sort of punctuation or formatting. Took me 30 minutes to delete every single apostrophe from the text. I found that copying into notepad first removes any unsavoury formatting but you need to go through yourself and delete "-" or apostrophes. It seems to like comma's though for some reason


----------



## la.vie

jamesdiver said:


> Hi Shucks,
> 
> No I thought when I uploaded her 40SP on my account that would suffice (see my post with all the requested document uploads above). We will log in with her one and see. That is confusing.


I also thought it might be enough to have documents of my partner/sponsor in my account. When I called to double check, they said he needs to have an online account as a sponsor and connect it to my application... so we just re-submitted his stuff there too.


----------



## jimmy2014

Hi all,

Just a quick question re: 309/100 online application. I submitted the sponsor form online last year which is linked to my wife's application who is a the main applicant. I noticed that in one of the questions "Previous travel to Australia", I have answered it as 'No' whereas I actually came to Australia on Student visa and also applied PR (I am citizen now). So considering it's been nearly 8 months since I lodged the application and if I submit form 1023 now, would it be ok or too late ? CO has not been assigned though.

Unfortunately, I can't even remember if I made a mistake with this question or the 'answer was preselected as No".

Any recent online applicants, please help ?


----------



## starlight

jimmy2014 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just a quick question re: 309/100 online application. I submitted the sponsor form online last year which is linked to my wife's application who is a the main applicant. I noticed that in one of the questions "Previous travel to Australia", I have answered it as 'No' whereas I actually came to Australia on Student visa and also applied PR (I am citizen now). So considering it's been nearly 8 months since I lodged the application and if I submit form 1023 now, would it be ok or too late ? CO has not been assigned though.
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't even remember if I made a mistake with this question or the 'answer was preselected as No".
> 
> Any recent online applicants, please help ?


This has happened to a few people here on the forum, including me, I'm 100 % sure I put 'yes' so it might me a glitch in the system or something. I personally would probably still submit form 1023 though, just to be safe


----------



## jimmy2014

starlight said:


> This has happened to a few people here on the forum, including me, I'm 100 % sure I put 'yes' so it might me a glitch in the system or something. I personally would probably still submit form 1023 though, just to be safe


Thanks for your reply Starlight.

Would really appreciate if you can advise what information/dates that you had to provide re: your previous visa when you selected the option "Yes" ?

Because I selected "No", I have no visibility of detail of the question.

Thanks in advance


----------



## avitherock

*Documents upload*

Hi guys

A quick question, I am in the process of submitting documents online for my partner, is our necessary for all the documents to be certified? E.g. online bank statements or super account or loan pre approval letter. I only have soft copy of all the mentioned documents.

Thanks.


----------



## Maggie-May24

If you're applying online, you can simply upload good quality colour scans - they don't need to be certified.


----------



## JoRoca

*Almost done?*

Hi guys,
My partner and I have submitted the 801 Application and payed the fee. We are currently uploading the documents, I have attended the medical appointment and we are awaiting for the police check to get to us. I have two questions regarding next steps: 
1) Is there an acknowledgement on when you have submitted enough documents? The list is pretty long and sometimes documents double up. We could upload endlessly, but do we know when its enough?

2) I know processing times vary before I get a definite answer on the 801 visa. Meanwhile I am on a 457 visa working that doesn't expire until 2017. If I were to end this 457 visa, does the bridging visa allow me to work whilst I wait for the 801 result?

Thank you so much for all your help.


----------



## GBP

JoRoca said:


> Hi guys,
> My partner and I have submitted the 801 Application and payed the fee. We are currently uploading the documents, I have attended the medical appointment and we are awaiting for the police check to get to us. I have two questions regarding next steps:
> 1) Is there an acknowledgement on when you have submitted enough documents? The list is pretty long and sometimes documents double up. We could upload endlessly, but do we know when its enough?
> 
> 2) I know processing times vary before I get a definite answer on the 801 visa. Meanwhile I am on a 457 visa working that doesn't expire until 2017. If I were to end this 457 visa, does the bridging visa allow me to work whilst I wait for the 801 result?
> 
> Thank you so much for all your help.


1. There is a limit. You certainly need to compile some evidences into one file.

2. if you cancel your current visa, you will lose your bridging visa too. Not a wise move.


----------



## JoRoca

GBP said:


> 2. if you cancel your current visa, you will lose your bridging visa too. Not a wise move.


I'm not exactly sure that is the case as my bridging visa is not in effect at the minute. This is what it says:

About your bridging visa

This bridging visa is not in effect because your Temporary Business Entry visa is currently in effect.

If your Temporary Business Entry visa is cancelled, you should contact the department immediately. Your Bridging visa may not come into effect and will not allow you to remain lawfully in Australia.

This bridging visa allows you to remain lawfully in Australia until 28 calendar days after you are notified of a decision on your application for a Partner (Temporary) (...) ​
Thoughts?


----------



## Mish

JoRoca said:


> I'm not exactly sure that is the case as my bridging visa is not in effect at the minute. This is what it says:
> 
> About your bridging visa
> 
> This bridging visa is not in effect because your Temporary Business Entry visa is currently in effect.
> 
> If your Temporary Business Entry visa is cancelled, you should contact the department immediately. Your Bridging visa may not come into effect and will not allow you to remain lawfully in Australia.
> 
> This bridging visa allows you to remain lawfully in Australia until 28 calendar days after you are notified of a decision on your application for a Partner (Temporary) (...)
> 
> Thoughts?


GBP is correct. What happens is that the BVA is not in effect but comes into effect only when the 457 expires. If you cancel the 457 visa then you become unlawful for a few minutes or so however long it takes them to issue you with a BVE (not a good bridging visa to be on) which comes with no travel rights and no work rights. You need to apply for work rights and DIBP will determine if they give them to you or not. You cannot apply for travel rights (a BVB). Also any time spent in Australia prior to BVE would not count towards citizenship essentially you are starting from day 1 again.

Not a good move at all if you can help it.


----------



## GadoGadoGal

JoRoca said:


> Hi guys,
> 1) Is there an acknowledgement on when you have submitted enough documents? The list is pretty long and sometimes documents double up. We could upload endlessly, but do we know when its enough?


Q'hubo, JoRoca,
The limit is 60 documents for the applicant, and 60 for the sponsor; we uploaded compilations to remain under the maximum and to keep some slots open for future evidence (which could be requested by DIBP). The only ways to figure out if you've uploaded "enough" are to:
*a)* pretend to be a stranger who works in immigration and review the body of evidence you've put together. Does the information from these documents alone convince you that the couple is genuine and continuing, in the four assessment areas (i.e. financial, social, household, commitment)? If one area is not convincing, you need more evidence in that area. There are also several posts in this forum where people have included a detailed list of what they've uploaded and asked for feedback; you could review those posts to compare to what you have;
*b)* pay a migration agent to review your evidence and offer their advice;
or
*c)* upload what you have, keeping a couple of slots open in case you need to upload more evidence in the future, and wait to hear from a case officer whether you need to send them more information.

So, are you able to ignore the 'Columbia' that shows on your profile, or is it driving you crazy?


----------



## syd

*help filling out 820 form*

Question on the form asks :

Do the applicant and the sponsor have a mutual commitment to a shared life as husband and wife, or as de facto partners to the exclusion of all others? *YES*

Date applicant and sponsor committed to a shared life together to the exclusion of all others?

*Am I expected to put the date of my marriage? or the date we became exclusive or engaged?*

Naturally we were in a committed relationship for some time before we got married *argh*

This is all so confusing lol.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Syd, it doesn't matter. Put down whatever date you think you committed to a shared life together to the exclusion of all others. As long as they can make sense of where you got that date from (i.e., it was the date you began dating exclusively, or the date you got engaged, etc.) it truly doesn't matter.

Frankly, I think it's a silly question they should rephrase in order to make it useful. Like, when did you begin dating exclusively, when did you move in together, when did you get engaged, etc. That would be much more straightforward.


----------



## syd

CollegeGirl said:


> Syd, it doesn't matter. Put down whatever date you think you committed to a shared life together to the exclusion of all others. As long as they can make sense of where you got that date from (i.e., it was the date you began dating exclusively, or the date you got engaged, etc.) it truly doesn't matter.
> 
> Frankly, I think it's a silly question they should rephrase in order to make it useful. Like, when did you begin dating exclusively, when did you move in together, when did you get engaged, etc. That would be much more straightforward.


Thanks CG. I thought as much! They just make it so much more difficult than it really is...almost done with this now. Time to scan and compress evidence. Will do the dreaded form 80 later.


----------



## hawaiiboy

Hey everyone, I know there are a few post about evidence. I'm not stressing too much as I know I'm in for a bit of wait and holding off a bit to the medicals since I applied onshore and don't want to retake. 

I was just curious if the evidence I attached thus far is good. 

Register Realtionship in NSW
Tickets of joint booking to Gold Coast and Townsville
Energy Australia Gas Bill in both our names
Optus Bundle in both our names
PO Box we both get mail sent to
Joint Bank Account
12 month lease we're both on
Pictures of us with friends and his family
We met here in Australia so no time spent apart, but I took a shot of messages exchanged between us from August 2014 til April 2015 and it's 4587 messages
Screenshot of him communicating with my mom over Facebook around the holiday season
Invitations sent to us (But these are Facebook invites and not post)
Beneficiary on each other's supers 
Tickets bought for October to Hawaii so he can meet my family and friends

If there is anything else I should add?


Still waiting for the 888 forms from friends and family, my Form 80 I filled out but havent uploaded til I get the Police Check and Medical are all the things I need to do.


----------



## NYtoTAS

*Online Application - Uploading Documents*

Hello all!

I'm currently in the process of organizing all of my files that I will upload onto my online application (it's already been filled out, just have to scan 1 more document).

I was thinking of compiling "holiday" PDF's which would just be named like this:

"Cairns, QLD_07.02.14-09.02.14"

and they would contain the following:

Flight & Hotel booking confirmation emails
Bank statements from myself and my partner showing both flight and hotel payments
Bank statements from myself and my partner between those dates showing we were actually both in Cairns
Photos of us from that vacation

Is this too much? Should I upload the photos separately? I'm just trying to make it nice and easy to read and putting it all together makes sense to me.

Cheers,
Elizabeth


----------



## JoRoca

*Gracias*



pretend to be a stranger who works in immigration and review the body of evidence you've put together. Does the information from these documents alone convince you that the couple is genuine and continuing said:


> I'll go for this option. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> So said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't notice up until now!! Its now driving me crazy.
Click to expand...


----------



## JoRoca

Last question. Promise.

801 visas vary from 3 to 15 months. Is there anyway to keep track on where it's at? Or if similar visas applied on the same date have started to get given? I guess what I really want to know is do you get an acknowledgment or a notification whilst they are checking your documents and application? Or is it all a blind surprise until the end. 

My application was payed and submitted on the 2nd of March. All key documents where uploaded on the weeks that followed, even though we kept uploading certain docs after. (Eg. Police Check / Medical) I'm confused as to what is the next steps.

Thank you guys. This thread is very helpful.


----------



## syd

Can anyone direct me to a *reputable* website where I can obtain Will template?

Most likely I will need to see a lawyer, but just want to have an idea of how one is written.

Thanks


----------



## GadoGadoGal

JoRoca said:


> Is there anyway to keep track on where it's at? Or if similar visas applied on the same date have started to get given? I guess what I really want to know is do you get an acknowledgment or a notification whilst they are checking your documents and application? Or is it all a blind surprise until the end.


From what past applicants on this forum have experienced, it is mostly a blind surprise. That is, it is a several-month waiting game. You can join the "waiting rooms" (i.e. http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...-temporary-onshore-waiting-room-new-post.html) or peruse the timelines (Immigration Timelines - Living and Working in Australia Forum With Immigration and Travel Information) to monitor when 820 applications are being submitted then granted. Other than that, there are people who log into VEVO to check to see if there is a change in visa status. Some people hear back from a case officer with requests for further information at some point, others simply receive the grant notice without forewarning. But for the most part people know there isn't much they can do but simply wait. If the wait period goes beyond what is the posted processing time (i.e. max of 15 months), then there is reason to contact DIBP and ask them for an update.


----------



## CollegeGirl

JoRoca said:


> Last question. Promise.
> 
> 801 visas vary from 3 to 15 months. Is there anyway to keep track on where it's at? Or if similar visas applied on the same date have started to get given? I guess what I really want to know is do you get an acknowledgment or a notification whilst they are checking your documents and application? Or is it all a blind surprise until the end.
> 
> My application was payed and submitted on the 2nd of March. All key documents where uploaded on the weeks that followed, even though we kept uploading certain docs after. (Eg. Police Check / Medical) I'm confused as to what is the next steps.
> 
> Thank you guys. This thread is very helpful.


There are two types of 801 applications. You can apply for/receive the 801 directly and skip the 820 because you've been married/de facto for long enough, OR you can spend two years on the 820 and THEN apply for the 801. Most of the 801s taking 15 months will be the first type (going directly to 801), while most of the 801s taking just a few months are the second type (people who were on the 820 for two years and just have to be reassessed for the 801, a much faster grant process).

Is that maybe where your confusing is coming from?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Oh and if you've uploaded everything & provided police checks and medicals your only next step is waiting until your visa is granted. It's quite possible you'll get no contact from the Department at all until they're granting your visa.


----------



## gemmawrr

Mish said:


> The working situation sounds fine, it sounds like FIFO that it is just offshore instead of interstate.
> 
> The problem I see is that we have never seen someone that applied onshore working offshore and unlike those that apply offshore that get told to leave when the visa will be granted we have never seen something like that happen. You just have to cross your fingers and toes that they will tell you that you have to come back onshore.
> 
> The other problem I see is what happens if immigration won't grant you another BVB after the first one?
> 
> Just something to think about regarding the BVB though. Usually with BVB they only grant them for 3 months. I am not sure what the success of a second one so soon after the first would be.
> 
> Please keep us updated though, would be interesting to know.


Hey, I know it's been ages since this was posted but I have relevant experience with this.

I applied for an onshore Partner visa (820) in August 2013 and then was granted a 15 MONTH BVB which allowed me to return to my home country (Scotland) to study (It's a complicated reason why I applied onshore and not offshore).

I have pretty much lived in Scotland since then. My partner joined me in March 2014 and my 820 temporary visa was granted in June (they emailed me and asked when I could be in Australia so they could grant it). I did a quick weeks holiday to Aus and back to get the visa. We're moving back permanently in July (a month before I'm eligible for the 801).

From my conversations with IMMI, I get the impression that they're fine with me living in Scotland for two years as I was finishing off my Honours degree (for free, might I add). I think the fact that my partner came back with me helps too.

I don't see them taking an issue with people working offshore for short periods of time considering I've only been in Aus for 3 weeks in the past two years.

Hope that (out of date) advice helps! 
Maybe someone in a similar situation might find it useful.

Gemma


----------



## la.vie

CollegeGirl said:


> There are two types of 801 applications. You can apply for/receive the 801 directly and skip the 820 because you've been married/de facto for long enough, OR you can spend two years on the 820 and THEN apply for the 801. Most of the 801s taking 15 months will be the first type (going directly to 801), while most of the 801s taking just a few months are the second type (people who were on the 820 for two years and just have to be reassessed for the 801, a much faster grant process).


Hi CollegeGirl,

If I mentioned on my application that I would like to be considered for the 801 from the start, does it mean it would take longer for them to process the application then if it were a regular 820 first and then 801?

I got the email about my application being re-allocated to another office 1 month ago and was wondering whether they will get to it before my 12 months mark (and before medicals expire), or they would need more time.

Cheers


----------



## CollegeGirl

la.vie said:


> Hi CollegeGirl,
> 
> If I mentioned on my application that I would like to be considered for the 801 from the start, does it mean it would take longer for them to process the application then if it were a regular 820 first and then 801?
> 
> I got the email about my application being re-allocated to another office 1 month ago and was wondering whether they will get to it before my 12 months mark (and before medicals expire), or they would need more time.
> 
> Cheers


No, 801s don't typically take longer than 820s to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## pdub

hi everyone, 

I am trying to get through all the information for submitting my fiance's partner visa. 

In regard to the feedback about submitting pdf combined documents. Do you suggest that I combine the original and translated copy of each document in the same pdf or upload them separately?

i.e. A single pdf containing an original colour brazilian birth certificate (which has been certified) and the translated black and white copy also certified

Thanks so much. for any help you can offer. I am trying to read all of this thread but after 2 days i'm still only at page 48!! Apologies if i have asked something repetitive. 

pdub


----------



## GadoGadoGal

pdub said:


> Do you suggest that I combine the original and translated copy of each document in the same pdf or upload them separately? i.e. A single pdf containing an original colour brazilian birth certificate (which has been certified) and the translated black and white copy also certified


We kept them together in one PDF file. We had lots of evidence documents and imagined that if the translations were separated it would make it that much more challenging and time consuming for the case officers if they had to match translations and originals themselves.


----------



## pdub

Thank you so much for that feedback. I'm making a long list! 

Another question about the translations...

I understand that we need to use a NAATI accredited translator, and we have found one that has done a friends PV locally also. 

When the translator translates the birth certificate (and any other docs required):

1) How does she certify them to show that she is NAATI accredited? Is it a stamp or something she writes on the doc?
2) Do we need to get the original version and the actual translated version certified or just the translated version?

Thanks so much! I feel so bad asking so many questions yet having little to contribute back. I hope I can one day!


----------



## AusIndo

pdub said:


> Thank you so much for that feedback. I'm making a long list!  Another question about the translations... I understand that we need to use a NAATI accredited translator, and we have found one that has done a friends PV locally also. When the translator translates the birth certificate (and any other docs required): 1) How does she certify them to show that she is NAATI accredited? Is it a stamp or something she writes on the doc? 2) Do we need to get the original version and the actual translated version certified or just the translated version? Thanks so much! I feel so bad asking so many questions yet having little to contribute back. I hope I can one day!


Hi pdub

1) All NAATI accredited or certified translators are provided with a unique number that identifies them and is trackable if need to. They typically stamp the translated paper with their number and voila bob's your uncle! Pls ensure they apply this on the translated papers - most of them also include their business address and tel no.

2) When you provide documentation to the Department, you MUST provide the certified copies of both the original (in the original language) and the translated version.

I hope this clarifies?!


----------



## hawaiiboy

Hey guys, quick question. So my partner filled out his Sponsor 40 form online with my TRN number. The only thing I'm confused about is when I log into my Immi Account, I still see when it shows I can attach his form, but I don't see where it's linked. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## GadoGadoGal

hawaiiboy said:


> Hey guys, quick question. So my partner filled out his Sponsor 40 form online with my TRN number. The only thing I'm confused about is when I log into my Immi Account, I still see when it shows I can attach his form, but I don't see where it's linked.


The only indication I can find on ImmiAccount that the Sponsorship online submission (i.e. online 40SP) is linked to my Application as the Primary Applicant (i.e. online 47SP) is that after I click to view my application, the name of my Sponsor appears as Person 2 within my application. That much said, my husband/sponsor decided to print, sign, scan and upload Form 40SP as a separate evidence document since 1) he'd already filled it out, 2) some of the questions are slightly different from the questions in the online application, 3) it is still listed separately as an evidence document, and 4) it didn't take much time or effort to supply it in this manner, just in case. I believe several other people have had their visas granted without uploading the 40SP separately, so it is entirely up to you.


----------



## domkruger

Hi I'm applying for an offshore partner visa and I was wondering if anyone could help me with the following:
1. I've seen that it's been stated you can upload color scans as passports and these don't need to be certified. Is this included for the passport copies for statutory declarations made by friends? It is very expensive to have these certified in Taiwan.
2. As we are not in Australia who can we have sign our stat Dec's as witnesses? Or does it have to be the Australian economic office?
Again it is expensive.


----------



## Cathod

I have been following my online application closely. I lodged it on 29/09/14. Nothing changed till about 2 weeks ago and then it changed to 'application in progress'. My HAP ID was linked to the application but I had been given advice to wait to do medicals in case they expired. I did my medicals last week and can see that they have been submitted to my application. BUT...now when I looked at my application, it has changed to 'Application received' and the date has changed to 07/05/15. What is happening? It does not appear to be a forward step. Can anyone shed light on what might be happening?


----------



## GadoGadoGal

domkruger said:


> 1. I've seen that it's been stated you can upload color scans as passports and these don't need to be certified. Is this included for the passport copies for statutory declarations made by friends? It is very expensive to have these certified in Taiwan.


For statutory declarations (form 888 or Commonwealth) I've read most people on this forum state that they should upload certified copies of the witness identity documents with the declaration. All but one of my witnesses sent me copies of their passports certified along with the declaration. The one who didn't just sent a color scan of the passport with the Commonwealth declaration, which I submitted as is since she is not an Australian citizen or permanent resident. I remember another person on the forum claim a similar situation with no problems. Keep in mind that if some of yours statements are from a person without Australian citizenship or permanent residency, they can simply sign a statement printed on a plain sheet of paper. Some choose to use the Commonwealth declaration regardless of citizenship to give the statement more weight, but there does not appear to be proof that this does have a positive impact.



> 2. As we are not in Australia who can we have sign our stat Dec's as witnesses? Or does it have to be the Australian economic office?
> Again it is expensive.


Check the instructions on the first page of the form 888 for the list, as well as here to contact the nearest Australian immigration office/mission to find out from them what is preferred Our offices and here for general information Who can witness statutory declarations?.

Again, if some of your witnesses are not Australian citizens or PRs, unless the local mission advises otherwise, then you could use the relevant local authority for certification of those particular statements.

Lastly, if you are talking about your partner and sponsor statements, these do not have to be witnessed, only signed by you and your partner.


----------



## Pevs

Hi all,

We are just in the process of finalising stage 1 of the 801/820 visa. Triple checking EVERYTHING before paying and submitting.

I have a question regarding page 17, the relationship details.
Is it common for applicants and sponsors to write a stat dec and attach after submitting instead of filling in each individual box? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mish

Pevs said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We are just in the process of finalising stage 1 of the 801/820 visa. Triple checking EVERYTHING before paying and submitting.
> 
> I have a question regarding page 17, the relationship details.
> Is it common for applicants and sponsors to write a stat dec and attach after submitting instead of filling in each individual box?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


That is exactly what we did! Some people do that others fill in the box - it is a personal preference.


----------



## Pevs

Ok great, thanks!


----------



## LivNaomi

*Good Thread *

Good thread - it's helped me a fair bit to understand the process! I have finally sent off my application, and my sponsor's part of the application! I'm in the process of attaching documents and sorting out a health examination... i'm REALLY not liking the way we attach the documents.. I find it really disorganised and starting to wish I had done a paper application so I could set it out the way I want it to be. I'm hoping I don't forget anything, and hoping I don't run out of 'space' to add documents that I want to add as evidence! *STRESS*


----------



## LivNaomi

Pevs said:


> Is it common for applicants and sponsors to write a stat dec and attach after submitting instead of filling in each individual box?


I just did a word document, and attached that - If they want it to be signed and witnessed I guess they'll get back to me about it. I'm a bit worried now in case I haven't done it right. This is all so stressful!


----------



## adela

Hi amandy
thank you for your post .
you mentioned above we need coping and past :history of relationship ,household etc..
can we simply just attach word doc instead copy and pass. my history relation ship is quite long .
thank you


----------



## Maggie-May24

Adela - you can simply type "see attached History of Relationship (or whatever you call it) document" and then upload your documents.


----------



## pdub

HI everyone, 

My mum, dad and friends are writing the 888 statutory declarations at this moment. 

They are going to write it on a separate piece of paper as the boxes don't provide enough space. 

Can you advise, should I type out what they write so that it is easier to read and then they can sign and take them to their local JP to be certified?

Is there a special template that I would need to type it onto? I.e. With a special header/footer or is a blank piece of paper enough as long as it is certified etc

Do I then just scan whatever they get certified along with their birth certificate (certified) or passport (certified) into a single PDF for each person to be uploaded to the online application?

Can you advise how much detail they should put into the document and how long generally they should be? 

Thank you for any help you can provide! It's so overwhelming!


----------



## ElyseeeLoo

CollegeGirl said:


> Okay, I finally got my application submitted and have now gotten to the "Next Steps" part of the system where they ask for specific documents. This is very obviously not tailored exactly specifically to the applicant or the exact type of visa being applied for as there are items on this checklist that are not required for PMV applicants. I suspect perhaps it's the same list for all partner visa/PMV applicants. I should note that I can't for some reason access the "attachment checklist" link on the side to see how/if it differs. I'll try again tomorrow. Anyway, this is what they ask for in the "Next Steps" section:
> 
> Now, if you've been reading this forum for a while, you'll know the spouse visa application requires evidence in four categories (per the Partner Migration Booklet):
> 
> Notice anything strange about the "Next Steps" list they provide that I copied and pasted above? _There's no request for evidence of the financial aspects of the relationship, nor for the social context of the relationship_. These are two VERY important categories, and if a person went only by the checklist and did not know to upload evidence of this type on their own, they'd be in trouble, as DIBP regularly rejects applicants for inadequate evidence in these categories.
> 
> Please make sure when you're applying that you provide evidence in both these categories. When you're in the system, go to the "Attach document" link in the top right corner of the page. When you upload a document this way, more options open up for the type of document, and "Financial Aspects of the Relationship, Evidence of" and "Social Aspecs [sic] of the Relationship, Evidence of" suddenly appear.
> 
> It would also be much more helpful if, when they requested these four categories of info, they provided the same question-mark tooltip information on what sort of documents they're looking for for these.
> 
> Anyway, the "Next Steps" section for the Sponsor (below the applicant's section) asks for the following, just for your reference:
> 
> I hope this helps someone!


so does this mean the sponsor needs to get an AFB police check as well?? what do they mean for evidence of character???


----------



## GadoGadoGal

Hi pdub,
I hope my suggestions below are useful.


pdub said:


> HI everyone,
> My mum, dad and friends are writing the 888 statutory declarations at this moment.
> They are going to write it on a separate piece of paper as the boxes don't provide enough space. Can you advise, should I type out what they write so that it is easier to read and then they can sign and take them to their local JP to be certified?


If your parents and friends are Australian citizens or permanent residents, I highly recommend that you have them use the Form 888, which can be downloaded with this link: http://www.immi.gov.au/forms/Documents/888.pdf You can type directly into the fields on the form, and if there is still not enough space, then it can be continued on a blank sheet of paper which is later attached behind the printed Form 888 before certification (the Justice of the Peace or other certifier will initial these additional pages).

If one of your family members or friends is not Australian (by citizenship or permanent residency), then they can just use a blank sheet of paper that is subsequently certified.


> Is there a special template that I would need to type it onto? I.e. With a special header/footer or is a blank piece of paper enough as long as it is certified etc


Yes, if they are Australian citizens or permanent residents, then they should use Form 888, which is specifically designed for declaring witness for a partner visa application. If for some reason another format is preferred, DIBP offers the Commonwealth Statutory Declaration as an alternative, although I'd suggest that statements in this form should answer the same questions as outlined in the Form 888. The Commonwealth form comes in Microsoft Word format, allowing the witness to write as many pages as they wish within the form. It can be downloaded as a Word document or PDF from this page: Statutory declarations | Attorney-General's Department


> Do I then just scan whatever they get certified along with their birth certificate (certified) or passport (certified) into a single PDF for each person to be uploaded to the online application?


Scanning them into a document that compiles the declaration and ID would make it easier for the reviewing case officer. In our case, we chose to put all the declarations we received into one collated file, for example declaration from witness 1, certified copy of ID for witness 1, declaration from witness 2, certified copy of ID for witness 2, and so forth.


> Can you advise how much detail they should put into the document and how long generally they should be?


This is really unique to each witness. They should answer each question with as much detail as they can remember to clearly explain the situation to a stranger (i.e. the case officer). For example, one of my relatives has never met my husband in person, but has spoken with him several times through Skype. She explained this to indicate how she knows him, including detail such as specific holidays and special occasions on which such Skype conversations took place.


----------



## pdub

Thank you so much for all of this feedback. I can't thank you and everyone on this forum enough!!


----------



## GadoGadoGal

ElyseeeLoo said:


> so does this mean the sponsor needs to get an AFB police check as well?? what do they mean for evidence of character???


ElyseeeLoo,
The sponsor only needs to get police checks when one of the migrating applicants is under age 18. It is explained here on the checklist page:
Partner visa (subclasses 820 and 801) document checklist



> *Sponsorship requirements*
> ....
> 
> If you or a child you are including in the application is younger than 18 years of age:
> --an AFP National Police Check for your sponsor, if the sponsor has spent a cumulative total of 12 months or more in Australia since turning 16 years of age
> --police certificates from each country in which the sponsor has spent a cumulative total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years since turning 16 years of age.


I did just read in another thread that a case officer requested an AFP National Police Check for a sponsor, but this was months after the application was submitted, and it isn't yet clear why they asked. This is a special scenario, though, so if your application doesn't include a minor then I wouldn't worry about the check for the sponsor.


----------



## jfenn001

Great info, thanks everyone! I am so scared to start this whole process!


----------



## lildevil872

jfenn001 said:


> Great info, thanks everyone! I am so scared to start this whole process!


 Good luck. I am sure you'll do fine. I was afraid too but managed fine


----------



## pdub

jfenn001 said:


> Great info, thanks everyone! I am so scared to start this whole process!


I understand how you feel, I'm going through the overwhelmed and crying phase. We'll get through it! ☺


----------



## Toddinaus

Hey guys, we are applying for defacto in T-minus 4 weeks, would love clarification and thoughts on these things:

Some of our statements from friends and 888's mention the point that we may get married in the future, similarly in our future plan statements we will be stating the potential to get married...Is this completely ruining our application because the whole point of partner visa is because the couple doesn't want to get married?

Hope that makes sense.

My other thought is what happens if your health check fails, I am pretty confident it wont but there was an issue several years back with a friend who had TB, my whole friendship group were treated for dormant TB and now I am scared it may come back to haunt me! Any ideas on health check failures or whether you can request a copy would be appreciated.

Thanks, I cant wait to be approved and start giving back to the forum!


----------



## jnix

My application is in the assessment stage (partner visa). 

As I obtained my police clearances almost a year ago, they are set to expire soon. 

I have just received a new FBI police check (usa) and scanned it and uploaded to Immiaccount. 

What is the protocol for bringing this to their attention? I've sent a message through the contact form but I want to ensure the case officer sees the new check and allows a longer validity period to enter Australia. 

Also, should I get a new state clearance as well? Don't really want to spend $70 again


----------



## Pevs

Hi all,

So i'm in the process of uploading evidence and have a quick question.
Is it possible to upload 2 separate files under the same heading, e.g. uploading 2 separate banking files under "Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of - Financial Statements - Joint".

I ask because i've just uploaded 2 separate files under this heading but can't see if it has 2 files under this heading my end. I take it my case officer will be able to see 2 files?!

Thanks!


----------



## nc098

Hi Everyone, please give me some advice!

Quick Background: We met in January 2013 and became official to knowledge of friends and family in April 2013. I lived with him in his family home for a month before my 1st year working holiday visa expired and i travelled back to my home country for 3 mths (this was my time to apply for 2nd yr working holiday visa and also deal with some family changes as my immediate family were moving country). We stayed in contact everyday (i have provided proof of this) until I returned in august 2013. I moved straight back in to his family home with him and we have lived together to this day. I applied for Partner visa in June 2014 as we had been in a relationship for longer than a year. I have only now received feedback and a case officer looking for more info.

They have said that because we have only shown evidence of living together from August 2013 and applied in July 2014..this is only 10mths defacto, not 12!! However, I was never under the impression that you HAD to be living together, just mutually exclusive and in a genuine relationship. They now want compelling reasons why I applied when it had only been 10mths shared living. Is the fact that my visa expired, and the family changes compelling enough?? Also the fact that my 2nd year visa would have run out if i had left it any later to apply and i would have had to leave the country! 

They are also looking for further evidence of genuine relationship which I think is ok, I have more info that has gathered in the year since i first applied.

Can anyone give me a feel of how forgiving the case officers are in such circumstances, or is it a black/white, yes/no kind of thing... 

I am preparing to reply to the case officer but am having a bit of a meltdown with the stress!

Thanks guys.


----------



## syd

nc098 said:


> Hi Everyone, please give me some advice!
> 
> Quick Background: We met in January 2013 and became official to knowledge of friends and family in April 2013. I lived with him in his family home for a month before my 1st year working holiday visa expired and i travelled back to my home country for 3 mths (this was my time to apply for 2nd yr working holiday visa and also deal with some family changes as my immediate family were moving country). We stayed in contact everyday (i have provided proof of this) until I returned in august 2013. I moved straight back in to his family home with him and we have lived together to this day. I applied for Partner visa in June 2014 as we had been in a relationship for longer than a year. I have only now received feedback and a case officer looking for more info.
> 
> They have said that because we have only shown evidence of living together from August 2013 and applied in July 2014..this is only 10mths defacto, not 12!! However, I was never under the impression that you HAD to be living together, just mutually exclusive and in a genuine relationship. They now want compelling reasons why I applied when it had only been 10mths shared living. Is the fact that my visa expired, and the family changes compelling enough?? Also the fact that my 2nd year visa would have run out if i had left it any later to apply and i would have had to leave the country!
> 
> They are also looking for further evidence of genuine relationship which I think is ok, I have more info that has gathered in the year since i first applied.
> 
> Can anyone give me a feel of how forgiving the case officers are in such circumstances, or is it a black/white, yes/no kind of thing...
> 
> I am preparing to reply to the case officer but am having a bit of a meltdown with the stress!
> 
> Thanks guys.


You have every right to be very concerned about having only 10 months of living together proof. From reading this forum, they are very strict about this requirement as people have been refused for being short a day of the 12 months.

Can you get your relationship registered now!?
I think registration even at this point would help your case as relationship registration is NOT time of application requirement for De facto. (seniors can correct me if I am wrong)

I'd suggest that you consult a very good agent now before anymore communication with CO. You should probably consult Mark Northam or one of the other agents on this site for advice on a way forward or to provide a response for you.

Don't take this lightly! Goodluck!


----------



## syd

Pevs said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So i'm in the process of uploading evidence and have a quick question.
> Is it possible to upload 2 separate files under the same heading, e.g. uploading 2 separate banking files under "Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of - Financial Statements - Joint".
> 
> I ask because i've just uploaded 2 separate files under this heading but can't see if it has 2 files under this heading my end. I take it my case officer will be able to see 2 files?!
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, you can upload more than one document under the same heading. Try refreshing the page and you should be able to see all documents uploaded.


----------



## lildevil872

nc098 said:


> Hi Everyone, please give me some advice!
> 
> Quick Background: We met in January 2013 and became official to knowledge of friends and family in April 2013. I lived with him in his family home for a month before my 1st year working holiday visa expired and i travelled back to my home country for 3 mths (this was my time to apply for 2nd yr working holiday visa and also deal with some family changes as my immediate family were moving country). We stayed in contact everyday (i have provided proof of this) until I returned in august 2013. I moved straight back in to his family home with him and we have lived together to this day. I applied for Partner visa in June 2014 as we had been in a relationship for longer than a year. I have only now received feedback and a case officer looking for more info.
> 
> They have said that because we have only shown evidence of living together from August 2013 and applied in July 2014..this is only 10mths defacto, not 12!! However, I was never under the impression that you HAD to be living together, just mutually exclusive and in a genuine relationship. They now want compelling reasons why I applied when it had only been 10mths shared living. Is the fact that my visa expired, and the family changes compelling enough?? Also the fact that my 2nd year visa would have run out if i had left it any later to apply and i would have had to leave the country!
> 
> They are also looking for further evidence of genuine relationship which I think is ok, I have more info that has gathered in the year since i first applied.
> 
> Can anyone give me a feel of how forgiving the case officers are in such circumstances, or is it a black/white, yes/no kind of thing...
> 
> I am preparing to reply to the case officer but am having a bit of a meltdown with the stress!
> 
> Thanks guys.


In the eyes of immigration de facto only starts when you move in together and they are very strict about the 12 months living together rule and have read of some other members that have been rejected even for just being short of 2 weeks to make up the 12 mths. I know sounds petty but to immigration anytime before that is considered as dating. The 12 months can be waived if 1. You are married 2. Have a child together 3. Have registered your relationship in any state of Australia that allows it. Though I believe the registration thing only works if the registration was done prior to submitting your visa application or at least I always thought so. No harm in trying now if you live in a state that allows you to register your relationship. Good luck and don't give up.


----------



## syd

lildevil872 said:


> IThough I believe the registration thing only works if the registration was done prior to submitting your visa application or at least I always thought so. No harm in trying now if you live in a state that allows you to register your relationship. Good luck and don't give up.


Yeah I could be wrong! Maybe they could get married now to waive the requirement?

I'm sure seniors can clear this up, but this has been discussed a few times here; just can't remember exactly what the agents had advised a s a solution .


----------



## lildevil872

nc098 said:


> Hi Everyone, please give me some advice!
> 
> Quick Background: We met in January 2013 and became official to knowledge of friends and family in April 2013. I lived with him in his family home for a month before my 1st year working holiday visa expired and i travelled back to my home country for 3 mths (this was my time to apply for 2nd yr working holiday visa and also deal with some family changes as my immediate family were moving country). We stayed in contact everyday (i have provided proof of this) until I returned in august 2013. I moved straight back in to his family home with him and we have lived together to this day. I applied for Partner visa in June 2014 as we had been in a relationship for longer than a year. I have only now received feedback and a case officer looking for more info.
> 
> They have said that because we have only shown evidence of living together from August 2013 and applied in July 2014..this is only 10mths defacto, not 12!! However, I was never under the impression that you HAD to be living together, just mutually exclusive and in a genuine relationship. They now want compelling reasons why I applied when it had only been 10mths shared living. Is the fact that my visa expired, and the family changes compelling enough?? Also the fact that my 2nd year visa would have run out if i had left it any later to apply and i would have had to leave the country!
> 
> They are also looking for further evidence of genuine relationship which I think is ok, I have more info that has gathered in the year since i first applied.
> 
> Can anyone give me a feel of how forgiving the case officers are in such circumstances, or is it a black/white, yes/no kind of thing...
> 
> I am preparing to reply to the case officer but am having a bit of a meltdown with the stress!
> 
> Thanks guys.


Sorry I just reread your post . Just thinking maybe you should have stated your defacto start date as April cause that was really the real date you moved in even though it was only for a month. And you could prove that you guys stayed in contact for the following 3 mths and you moved right back in after anyways. So imo your defacto start date is April and you could get his family to write a statement stating you were living at their home since April and was paying bills etc. The time apart wouldn't affect your defacto considering you guys stayed in touch and you had genuine reasons to leave. Correct me if I am wrong


----------



## nc098

Thank you lildevil872, that helps. And that is exactly the situation too.


----------



## nickw

Hi All,

Has anyone that applied for an 820 in Dec 2014 or Jan 2015 heard anything from a CO?

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## rooy04

lildevil872 said:


> Sorry I just reread your post . Just thinking maybe you should have stated your defacto start date as April cause that was really the real date you moved in even though it was only for a month. And you could prove that you guys stayed in contact for the following 3 mths and you moved right back in after anyways. So imo your defacto start date is April and you could get his family to write a statement stating you were living at their home since April and was paying bills etc. The time apart wouldn't affect your defacto considering you guys stayed in touch and you had genuine reasons to leave. Correct me if I am wrong


I am going through the same thing started relationship in April 2013 moved in together may 2013 but only stayed at that address for 3 weeks as it was his sisters so didn't have any mail with that address on as I was travelling nd don't get much post. Applied for defacto visa in June 2014. They need proof/documentation from me stating we were living together in May 2013 and the two 888 forms I have supplied from his sister and her partner confirming this are apparently not sufficient evidence. It has to be a bank statement, phone statement, rent receipt or something. I called my case officer and asked what am I supposed to do if I don't have any documentation and was basically spoken to like I was a child and told that most people change their address straight away and she couldn't understand why I didn't nd could not offer me any help other than that I need proof. I previously lived where I was working so didn't see the point in changing it for 3 weeks as I worked everyday and could get mail from work. 
Don't know what I am going to provide but have 28 days to hope and pray I find something.


----------



## rooy04

nickw said:


> Hi All, Has anyone that applied for an 820 in Dec 2014 or Jan 2015 heard anything from a CO? Thanks, Nick


I applied in June 2014 and didn't hear anything until March this year and that was to say my file was being assessed and getting passed to a case worker and heard from the case worker last week. So 10 month waiting. So you may have a little longer to wait but it depends on where and how you applied. Perth takes longer than SA.

I've never checked my emails so many times haha. Good luck with the visa


----------



## Jessica Jia

need for some help
can I register relationship after I lodge my application for 820? Is it acceptable? coz I'm afraid that I dont hv enough time to register it with the fact that my current visa will expire at the end of this month.
The biggest problem is that we dont hv joint account even dont hv same address although we hv been living together for more than one year. it is all my fault.


----------



## Jessica Jia

additonal evidence:
I can find some evidence from my bank statement:
1.I paid for our flight tickets and hotel when we travelled together
2.I paid for his parents flight tickets
3.records about I shopped regularly in the supermarkets near to his home address
4.I paid for his toll fee

Is it highly risky that my application will be rejected? Does the registeration of relationship can be seen as a strong evidence if we can get it registered before my application?
reaally in hurry, thanks in advance.


----------



## Schutz24

I've just applied for my 820 from a pmv and I'm worried from reading other posts I haven't provided enough evidence. I provided 3 888's, my partners and my statement, marriage certificate, wedding cards, photos, joint bank statement (highlighted monthly expenditure) a statement reguarding household shared duties and a copy of a joint cinema membership. Our joint wills. I also added some evidence of texts/emails from the start of our relationship. 
It was hard for me to find financial evidence as we are living with my sister in law ATM. I would appreciated it if there are any suggestions you may have on extra evidence I could give


----------



## Helene

Hi Jessica you can register your relationship but that would not be enough. How come you don't have the same address if you live together? ( that's what the immigration will wonder). Can you get the landlord to sign a statement saying you have lived there together? Did you receive mail during the year? Home invitations? Your proofs don't seem sufficient... If you can't get more I would highly suggest seeing a migration agent to help you or your application together


----------



## Jessica Jia

Helene said:


> Hi Jessica you can register your relationship but that would not be enough. How come you don't have the same address if you live together? ( that's what the immigration will wonder). Can you get the landlord to sign a statement saying you have lived there together? Did you receive mail during the year? Home invitations? Your proofs don't seem sufficient... If you can't get more I would highly suggest seeing a migration agent to help you or your application together


reaally appreciate your response!
I didnt change my address coz I rarely received mails before.(I do most things online,receiving everything from email). when I was going to apply this visa, I realized I was in big troubles! I just changed it last week.
I am living in my partner's house with his parents. He pays all the bills. Is it acceptable that his parents make a statement to prove that I have been living with my partner over 1 year？


----------



## lildevil872

Jessica Jia said:


> reaally appreciate your response!
> I didnt change my address coz I rarely received mails before.(I do most things online,receiving everything from email). when I was going to apply this visa, I realized I was in big troubles! I just changed it last week.
> I am living in my partner's house with his parents. He pays all the bills. Is it acceptable that his parents make a statement to prove that I have been living with my partner over 1 year？


Yes you can register your relationship to waive the 12 mths. Like in my case I registered my relationship and just provided a receipt showing I registered my relationship and I provided the certificate later when I received it. However immigration will still ask for proof of same address. Yes landlord statement from his family is good but it might not be suffecient. Immigration is very strict these days and have been asking for more and more evidence . I think you might need to seek professional advice from a Mara agent or post in the ask Mark thread. Good luck


----------



## Mish

Schutz24 said:


> I've just applied for my 820 from a pmv and I'm worried from reading other posts I haven't provided enough evidence. I provided 3 888's, my partners and my statement, marriage certificate, wedding cards, photos, joint bank statement (highlighted monthly expenditure) a statement reguarding household shared duties and a copy of a joint cinema membership. Our joint wills. I also added some evidence of texts/emails from the start of our relationship.
> It was hard for me to find financial evidence as we are living with my sister in law ATM. I would appreciated it if there are any suggestions you may have on extra evidence I could give


Relax. PMV to 820 is a walk in the park. All they are really looking at is that you got married. They check to make sure it was within 9 months and after first entry to Australia.

All we had from Australia when we applied was 2 joint phone bills and a joint bank account (this came about a week after applying). All the rest was pre arrival in Australia so lots of travel and things.

Ours got approved in around 3 weeks.


----------



## Jessica Jia

lildevil872 said:


> Yes you can register your relationship to waive the 12 mths. Like in my case I registered my relationship and just provided a receipt showing I registered my relationship and I provided the certificate later when I received it. However immigration will still ask for proof of same address. Yes landlord statement from his family is good but it might not be suffecient. Immigration is very strict these days and have been asking for more and more evidence . I think you might need to seek professional advice from a Mara agent or post in the ask Mark thread. Good luck


thank u so much. can I ask another question?
can I apply for a 3 months vistor visa before my current visa expiration? so at the end of my vistor visa, we can have a 4-month joint account and same address as evidence. we also will register our relationship during this period.
after 3 month can I apply partner visa offshore? I mean, can the 4 months evidence plus the registeration of relationship be seen strong evidence?


----------



## Schutz24

Mish said:


> Relax. PMV to 820 is a walk in the park. All they are really looking at is that you got married. They check to make sure it was within 9 months and after first entry to Australia.
> 
> All we had from Australia when we applied was 2 joint phone bills and a joint bank account (this came about a week after applying). All the rest was pre arrival in Australia so lots of travel and things.
> 
> Ours got approved in around 3 weeks.


Thank you for your quick reply. That's a relief. I just couldn't understand how they expected heaps of evidence in such a short time of being in Australia. Do you think I'll have to do my medical again seeing as it's just gone over a year


----------



## Mish

Schutz24 said:


> Thank you for your quick reply. That's a relief. I just couldn't understand how they expected heaps of evidence in such a short time of being in Australia. Do you think I'll have to do my medical again seeing as it's just gone over a year


Nope only if they ask for it. My husband's was expired and he didn't have to do it again.


----------



## rose mary

Ur story is similar to me. I applied for partner visa onshore in December 2013( didn't marriage or register relationship n no proof 0f 12 months relationship at the time of lodgement n I got BVA . In December 2014 my case officer sent me a letter asking me to show 12months relationship . I do marry after the lodgement but it can't waive 12months relationship cos marriage occurred after I lodge a visa. I didn't change the address is when I get moved to live with my husband.
What i respond to my case officer are.
Bank statements ( I also highlights that I buy groceries n food near his house )
I asked a house owner whom I rent b4 to write statuary declaration that i moves out 12 months b4 the time I lodge my visa. 
I also write a letter to my case officer why I didn't change the adreess. 
I didn't have join bill or anything but his bill pay from my bank accounts. It is not 12months but I address my case officer that I share time of 12month.
Yes they give me 820 with no interview.


----------



## rose mary

I don't think marriage or registered relationship after the lodgement can waive 12months relationship. I do marriage after I lodge my onshore partner visa but my case officer still ask 12 months relationship. If marry or register relationship before the time u apply a visa is ok but not after .


----------



## rose mary

Concentrate on trying to convince case officer that ur de facto relationship start 12 months before u lodge ur visa .i have marriage certificate after I lodge my visa but it nothing. 
My case is worse than u .
I didn't change address for 12months,I didn't marry or registered relationship, I didn't join bill plus when I lodge my visa in my form I said I move to live with my partner 5months. All forms r wrong .But I can convince my case officer that my de factor start 12 month b4 the lodgement


----------



## Jessica Jia

rose mary said:


> Concentrate on trying to convince case officer that ur de facto relationship start 12 months before u lodge ur visa .i have marriage certificate after I lodge my visa but it nothing.
> My case is worse than u .
> I didn't change address for 12months,I didn't marry or registered relationship, I didn't join bill plus when I lodge my visa in my form I said I move to live with my partner 5months. All forms r wrong .But I can convince my case officer that my de factor start 12 month b4 the lodgement


thank u so much, u give me confidence to apply this visa.
Could u plz tell me how u convince co your relationship?
What evidence I can apply
1.I paid for our flight tickets and hotel when we travelled together
2.I paid for his parents flight tickets
3.records about I shopped regularly in the supermarkets near to his home address
4.I paid for his toll fee
5.we open a joint account last week 
6. I changed my bank address to my partner' home last week
7.photo, phone call&msg contact over 1 year
8.register relationship yesterday, processing day should be 10workingday

Can I apply 820 just after the registration? My current visa will expire in 19 days
Do u think I have enough evidece?


----------



## Jessica Jia

Jessica Jia said:


> thank u so much, u give me confidence to apply this visa.
> Could u plz tell me how u convince co your relationship?
> What evidence I can apply
> 1.I paid for our flight tickets and hotel when we travelled together
> 2.I paid for his parents flight tickets
> 3.records about I shopped regularly in the supermarkets near to his home address
> 4.I paid for his toll fee
> 5.we open a joint account last week
> 6. I changed my bank address to my partner' home last week
> 7.photo, phone call&msg contact over 1 year
> 8.register relationship yesterday, processing day should be 10workingday
> 
> Can I apply 820 just after the registration? My current visa will expire in 14 days
> Do u think I have enough evidece?


anyone can help me? Plz~


----------



## Stereoman

Hi everyone! I've been a long time reader and follower of this forum and everyone has been a great help, so thank you!

I have a question regarding online applications that I don't think I've read anywhere before. My fiance has her own immi account and I made one for myself as well. She has already lodged a pmv application on her account and I did my sponsor application on mine. Now my question is, for evidences and uploading documents, do I have to upload the sponsor's evidences on my account or can we do it on hers? 

Thank you very much in advance and any info would be helpful!


----------



## GadoGadoGal

Hi Stereoman,
You can upload the Sponsor documents under the Sponsor name either through the Sponsor's Immi Account, or while in the Applicant's account when you click on the 'Attach Documents' button you can select the Sponsor's name from the dropdown menu before selecting the Evidence Type and Document Type. We applied using one Immi Account, so both Applicant and Sponsor names appear in the dropdown. I am not sure if this occurs as well when the Applicant and Sponsor have separate Immi Accounts, but give it a go. 

We also uploaded general application evidence to both accounts in order to save upload slots on the Applicant side. However I'm not sure if you'll need to worry about that as you might not get anywhere near the limit (60 documents each) with a PMV application.

Cheers,
Misha


----------



## chaofahn

Jessica Jia said:


> thank u so much, u give me confidence to apply this visa.
> Could u plz tell me how u convince co your relationship?
> What evidence I can apply
> 1.I paid for our flight tickets and hotel when we travelled together
> 2.I paid for his parents flight tickets
> 3.records about I shopped regularly in the supermarkets near to his home address
> 4.I paid for his toll fee
> 5.we open a joint account last week
> 6. I changed my bank address to my partner' home last week
> 7.photo, phone call&msg contact over 1 year
> 8.register relationship yesterday, processing day should be 10workingday
> 
> Can I apply 820 just after the registration? My current visa will expire in 19 days
> Do u think I have enough evidece?


In our case, it was plenty. Each time you scan and upload these bits of evidence, you can write a little note on the side to explain that you paid for these things. You can also write it in your statutory declaration that both of you financially support each other - you will have the scanned documents to back you up.

Good luck!


----------



## Stereoman

Thank you so much! You've been great help!
I have another question though, for statements made by friends who are non-Australian, what do we choose as evidence type from the drop down button?? Would you happen to know? Cause they're not the form 888. Thank you!


GadoGadoGal said:


> Hi Stereoman,
> You can upload the Sponsor documents under the Sponsor name either through the Sponsor's Immi Account, or while in the Applicant's account when you click on the 'Attach Documents' button you can select the Sponsor's name from the dropdown menu before selecting the Evidence Type and Document Type. We applied using one Immi Account, so both Applicant and Sponsor names appear in the dropdown. I am not sure if this occurs as well when the Applicant and Sponsor have separate Immi Accounts, but give it a go.
> 
> We also uploaded general application evidence to both accounts in order to save upload slots on the Applicant side. However I'm not sure if you'll need to worry about that as you might not get anywhere near the limit (60 documents each) with a PMV application.
> 
> Cheers,
> Misha


----------



## GadoGadoGal

Hi Stereoman,
There are a couple of options. We received two Commonwealth statutory declarations from non-Australians and uploaded them under Evidence Type 'Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of', and Document Type 'Statutory Declaration'. We also uploaded some other statements on plain paper and signed under Evidence Type 'Social Aspects of the Relationship, Evidence of', and Document Type 'Other'.

For anything you upload you can clarify what it is in the Description field, so don't worry if there isn't a Document Type that exactly matches what you're uploading.

Cheers!


----------



## Pellenoria

Hello, I am filling up the forms for partner visa and I stucked in 

"Give details of the development of the relationship between the applicant and the sponsor"

Both of us wrote almost 6000 charachters. If I put first 2000 character on the form then add 4000 charachters in evidences area as a word document, Is it ok for case officers ? Also Do we need to certified this word documents or we can just upload?

Thank you for answers


----------



## Mish

It is better to put it all together in one place so put it in a word document and upload it. In the boxes just write "see attached statement".

I also signed my statement so I printed the last page and signed it and then converted the whole document in a PDF and uploaded it.


----------



## Veto

Hi,

which section do I need to upload Will or Beneficiary details.


----------



## GadoGadoGal

Veto,
You could choose:
Evidence Type "Nature of couple's mutual commitment to each other, Evidence of"
Document Type "Legal Will" "Superannuation document" or "Other" 
or
Evidence Type "Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of" Document Type "Legal Will"


----------



## Mimaylaclark

Going from PMV to 820, is it essential to upload a will? I don't have a will currently but we have just applied for the visa tonight. If we have to get a will, how long does it generally take and also how long do we have to upload the required documentation?


----------



## chicken999

U can pay a solicitor to do a will for u. We charge $165.00 each for a Si,poke will. Or u can just buy a kit at a newsagent and do it yourself. It's not hard and doesn't take long. Yes u should do one each and upload a copy


----------



## MissPhilippines62

Mimaylaclark said:


> Going from PMV to 820, is it essential to upload a will? I don't have a will currently but we have just applied for the visa tonight. If we have to get a will, how long does it generally take and also how long do we have to upload the required documentation?


I too was from PMV to SC 820. I didnt have a WILL and I was granted my Spouse Visa last 1 July 2015.


----------



## JB88

Hi everyone, discovered this forum a couple of days ago and it has been addictive reading! 

My partner and I are preparing to lodge an 820 application by the end of the month, exciting but nerve-racking as we start compiling everything and realise how much we underestimated this monster! I'm the sponsor, Australian, and my partner is Brazilian, currently on a student visa 572.

I have a couple of questions and would love any advice people have:

-What weight do you believe is put on the necessity of a will? Neither of us currently have wills, and other than for this visa neither of us would consider it. Our individual 'assets' are limited to small scale savings accounts, and neither of us have children or dependants of any type. I don't want to underestimate any part of this application but preparing wills does seem OTT to us in the circumstances - we have listed each other as beneficiaries to each other's superannuations, and as defactos I believe legally our estates would go to the other? 

-Everything I read about the medical check for the applicant is different. We are booking this through BupaMV to have the results before we lodge. But is this wise given how long the assessment can take, and how long the results are valid for? We intend to have a 'decision ready' application with police checks, Form 80 etc upon lodgement but would hate to have to pay for this again.

-Also on the medical, is simply booking through BupaMV the correct procedure here? We've fallen into a complex loop on the Immigration website which isn't very clear regarding My Health Declarations, eMedical referrals and the right 'way' to get a medical examination....my partner already has an eMedical account but it is unclear if this is primarily for a first visa application?

-Do I, as the Sponsor, need to set up an MyImmi account?

-Finally, is it just copies of legal documents that would need to be certified? A bit lost with what can and cannot be uploaded without being certified.

Sure we'll have a million more questions along the way, hopefully we have a pain free journey over the next year or so. Looking forward to sharing it on here.


----------



## Mollymae

is it necessary to add the 2000 character paragraphs about history of relationship etc in the boxes they provide? or is it ok to just say 'please refer to my attached statement' and attach the statement? 

ours are definitely longer and not necessarily divided easily into paragraphs of history, financial etc


----------



## CollegeGirl

It's fine to say "please refer to the attached statement."


----------



## lildevil872

Mollymae said:


> is it necessary to add the 2000 character paragraphs about history of relationship etc in the boxes they provide? or is it ok to just say 'please refer to my attached statement' and attach the statement?
> 
> ours are definitely longer and not necessarily divided easily into paragraphs of history, financial etc


Yes you can just say please refer to attached statements. I did that for my application.I my partner and I both typed up a document each about the history of our relationship and we signed it. We also included 1 joint document about the nature of our household, and another for the financial aspects.


----------



## Mollymae

we've included the financial aspects and nature of the household in our own separate statements, they kinda go over everything. Thats fine instead of having joint ones for those parts? or should we make some joint ones as well?


----------



## lildevil872

Mollymae said:


> we've included the financial aspects and nature of the household in our own separate statements, they kinda go over everything. Thats fine instead of having joint ones for those parts? or should we make some joint ones as well?


To be honest I don't think there's any right or wrong as long as you address all the aspects that immigration is requesting for. Just like how some couples write 3 pages long for their history statement but my partner and I just had 1 page each.


----------



## Mollymae

yeahh i guess i kinda assumed it might be that way, just wanted to check though seeing as its so expensive haha, better get it right!


----------



## CollegeGirl

It's actually better to do separate statements for each of you. They prefer that to joint. They even have the right to ask you to redo the statements if you do joint ones (though I haven't heard of them actually doing that).


----------



## Mish

Mollymae said:


> we've included the financial aspects and nature of the household in our own separate statements, they kinda go over everything. Thats fine instead of having joint ones for those parts? or should we make some joint ones as well?


There is no right or wrong way.

We had joint for fiancial, household and one other that I can't think of off the top of my head. Then we did individual ones for the history of our relationship.


----------



## CollegeGirl

The old booklet specifically said separate statements. I know that thing is obsolete in a zillion places at this point, but I would still write them separately just to make sure. It's definitely not going to result in your visa being denied - they'd just ask you for new ones if there was a problem, and as I said, that hasn't happened that I've seen - but since it was in the booklet that way, it obviously WAS important to them at one point, so I will continue to suggest it unless or until we see something from Immi that says joint statements are okay (which we haven't). Also, there's a reason they ask these questions on BOTH the applicant's and sponsor's online applications. They want answers to all these things in both the applicant's and sponsor's own words, not jointly.

I think we are forever going to disagree on this one, Mish. Haha.  I know people get approved just fine with joint statements, but why take the risk of having to redo them if you don't have to?


----------



## Mish

CollegeGirl said:


> I think we are forever going to disagree on this one, Mish. Haha.  I know people get approved just fine with joint statements, but why take the risk of having to redo them if you don't have to?


Haha true. The relationship statement definitely singular but the fiances etc they should same essentially the same thing if they are joint or singular - if they didn't I would be worried. Imagine if both sponsor and applicant said they did all the cooking haha.


----------



## CollegeGirl

It's definitely true that the separate statements need to agree, factually! LOL. Goodness. One would hope so.  Ours were both written in our own words, but everything we said about who did what lined up, of course. What we did was just each sat down and wrote about each topic, and didn't look at each other's until after we were done. Worked perfectly.


----------



## lisa.151981

Hi all, 

Just need a bit of advice. My partner has applied for a partner visa, we were contacted about 2 months ago by the Guangzhou office to submit medicals etc...... so we have submittedr everything they have asked for. we have been living in China for the past 18months (he is from USA)and are leaving in a month to travel through Europe and the USA.
We did mention this on a phonecall we had from the consulate. But should we Also submit our travel plans in writing?

We leave in September, travel Europe until November and then travel the USA until December. We will return to Australia just before Christmas. He plans to enter on a tourist visa if the partner visa is not complete.

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## AusIndo

lisa.151981 said:


> Hi all, Just need a bit of advice. My partner has applied for a partner visa, we were contacted about 2 months ago by the Guangzhou office to submit medicals etc...... so we have submittedr everything they have asked for. we have been living in China for the past 18months (he is from USA)and are leaving in a month to travel through Europe and the USA. We did mention this on a phonecall we had from the consulate. But should we Also submit our travel plans in writing? We leave in September, travel Europe until November and then travel the USA until December. We will return to Australia just before Christmas. He plans to enter on a tourist visa if the partner visa is not complete. Any advice is appreciated.


Yes do that...too much information is always better than not enough information.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Chances of you having a partner visa by then are pretty small, unfortunately. You don't need to provide them with detailed travel plans, but you do need to let them know how they will be able to contact you if they need something while you're traveling. Did you apply online? If so you could just upload a note to that effect.


----------



## chaofahn

Whoops, replied to wrong post!


----------



## haari

Hey everyone, I would appreciate your advice on my situation. I am currently preparing my application for the permanent partner visa for which my eligibility date is late november this year. The evidence so far is pretty much ready for online submission. 
We will be going to Europe for a while later this month and I was wondering how to prepare the witnessing of stat decs from sponsor and friends/family (form 888) before that.

We are planning on lodging rather early than late for this reason. Could somebody confirm that it is possible to submit the application two months before eligibility date and upload all evidence? Is there a reason why this shouldn't be done though? 

I believe that I can still upload new evidence between submission and eligibility date. Also I understand that the above mentioned stat decs are only valid for 6 weeks. Do these documents have to be witnessed not later than 6 weeks before submitting or before the actual eligibility date?


----------



## Mish

There are no benefits of lodging early vs lodging on the day before eligibility. They don't look at it until the eligibility date or after. It is comes down to the person.

I guess the benefit of lodging closer is that you can write your statements and then come back a few times before lodging to make sure it is what you want.

The 888's can't be any earlier than 6 weeks prior to submitting the application.

You can apply 2 months or less prior to the eligibility date.


----------



## haari

Thanks for your response! My 888's would be valid when applying two months before eligibility date. As long as they don't expire because they sit there and won't be looked at until the eligibility date I think that should be fine. My initial application was on paper so I haven't done an online app before but I understand that I can actually submit the whole thing two months before and add any extra evidence after that


----------



## Eneli

Hi! 
I'm applying for my 820 in September. I've read through this whole thread and many others but still have a couple of questions.  

I'm from Estonia and my partner is Australian citizen by birth. We've been together over a year and lived together for 10 months. We have registered our relationship in NSW. We're planning to apply online after reading this forum. 

1. Do I have to scan my partners Australian citizen certificate or is birth certificate and Australian passport enough to prove he is an Australian citizen? 

2. Do I have to provide proof of his employment? If yes how should I present it? Just payslips, offer of employment, PAYG? How far back do I have to go? 

3. I'm currently on my 2nd year WHV and did my last medicals for this in September. I already filled our my health declarations again and got a new HAP ID for my 820 as I plan to do my medicals before or couple days after loding my application. Should I write yes that I've gone through medical examination in the last 12 months because I did it for my WHV? 

4. I'd like to show evidence that we stayed in contact when we were apart and we have hours of phone and Skype calls to each other. My phone only shows call history back 6 months and once I realised I need this information for my visa I already lost some of the call history. I've always used a prepaid optus and he has a telstra contract but when we asked a record from them, they said they're not allowed to give out that information, not even for him, the account holder? What to do in this case? 

5. There's a section of evidence called length of defacto relationship online. What should I upload there? I understand there's a separate place for a rental lease which shows the length? What else can prove the length? 

6. On form 80 there's a question about do I have any other personal contacts in Australia and I have to fill out all their information, addresses, phone numbers etc. I've met a lot of people in Australia during my 2 years here. Do I really have to list them all? I wouldn't have enough space even on the additional page as I've listed all my travels there already. It says I should list even aquitances? 

7. Again form 80. It asks a question if I'm applying for a temporary visa
Should I answer yes because first part of the visa is temporary or no because the second part is permanent? 

Thank you so much for taking time to answer. This visa is making me go crazy lol!  

Eneli


----------



## montasbaby

Hi everyone a question,,, we need to lodge within a month our 820 visa from a PMV my situation is not an easy one, we are not married but will be soon, since he arrived my daughter died from Cancer so we will not be having a normal wedding it will just be an in and out ceremony as I am not in the party frame of mind.
We have a lease in joint names and bank accounts and i have put him as beneficiary on my pension... apart from that we do have photos etc to show we are a normal couple but is this going to be enough? Is there anything that I should be doing now... I will get the statements etc done in the next week or so... my mind has not been on the visa at all as you can imagine.
Oh another thing... does he need a new police check?


----------



## Mish

Montasbaby

I am so sorry about your daughter.

In regards to the visa it is just a tick and flick job for the PMV to 820 they are just making sure you got married. The only joint things we had was a teltra bill and bank statement and got approved.

He doesn't need to get his police checks again since hasn't been in Australia 12 months or more.

Don't worry it is an easy process.


----------



## dev123

Hi there, needs some suggestions regarding my partner visa. Im married and applied partner visa last year. However I'm having few issues here. My name on the joint lease was added 4 months later we got married. Though I've been living with wife about6 months earlier the wedding. Opened the joint account same time. So that's again 4 months later.

Also my wife pretty much informed centerlink a month later we met but the date of relationship started, we filled up in form 80 is about 6 weeks later than centerlink. So mismatch of about six weeks. Any suggestions is welcome.


----------



## Mish

Hmmmm. I suggest posting in Ask Mark. The problem is that mismatch between Centrelink and form 80 (if you provided Centrelink information).

A joint bank account isn't everything some people have individual accounts and pay from them. You need to show financial evidence from before joint account too ie. Individual accounts and highlight transactions that apply.

With joint lease again it is more important for de facto couples. Not everyone remembers to change it and also some people who own a home don't change their house title after marriage. You can demonstrate that you live together other ways ie. Mail at the same address.

Hope this helps.


----------



## dev123

Mish said:


> Hmmmm. I suggest posting in Ask Mark. The problem is that mismatch between Centrelink and form 80 (if you provided Centrelink information).
> 
> A joint bank account isn't everything some people have individual accounts and pay from them. You need to show financial evidence from before joint account too ie. Individual accounts and highlight transactions that apply.
> 
> With joint lease again it is more important for de facto couples. Not everyone remembers to change it and also some people who own a home don't change their house title after marriage. You can demonstrate that you live together other ways ie. Mail at the same address.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for your advice. At this stage I think the mismatch of centerlink is the main issue. Not all couples have joint lease and some do not even have joint account. 
All my mails were coming to my wifes address even before the marriage as I was living there. Also have some evidence of joint expenses. Bit concerned about the centerlink documents.


----------



## briittany

Would love some info about non Australians and stat declarations!
I know they can't use the 888 form, but what format should they use? Just a typed up statement with a copy of certified identification/signature?

Feeling a little lost and wanting to let my friends and fam from the UK whom want to help us the right info!

Thanks xx


----------



## AusIndo

briittany said:


> Would love some info about non Australians and stat declarations! I know they can't use the 888 form, but what format should they use? Just a typed up statement with a copy of certified identification/signature? Feeling a little lost and wanting to let my friends and fam from the UK whom want to help us the right info! Thanks xx


Brittany, do they have stat-dec type of form in the country where they live? The contents can replicate form 888 or even a freestyle supporting letter about your relationship and how they believe it's ongoing and genuine. Your case is definitely stronger the more supporting docs you provide.


----------



## Canegirl

briittany said:


> Would love some info about non Australians and stat declarations! I know they can't use the 888 form, but what format should they use? Just a typed up statement with a copy of certified identification/signature? Feeling a little lost and wanting to let my friends and fam from the UK whom want to help us the right info! Thanks xx


You could use a commonwealth stat dec or you could just have your family and friends type up their statement, date and sign these and include a copy of some photo ID.


----------



## jmarks

briittany said:


> Would love some info about non Australians and stat declarations!
> I know they can't use the 888 form, but what format should they use? Just a typed up statement with a copy of certified identification/signature?
> 
> Feeling a little lost and wanting to let my friends and fam from the UK whom want to help us the right info!
> 
> Thanks xx


Hi Briittany! I am in the same boat and asked the same question last week. http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/134082-stat-decs-form-888-a.html - some info there to help!


----------



## Vikteria

Hello , 

I'm about to apply for a partner visa online and I have a couple of questions. I read quite a few posts on the forum but didn't see the answers to them..
One of the questions in the paper form is asked if I was ever refused a visa. The first time I applied for my evisitor I got rejected and one months later when I applied it was granted. Should I say yes or no? 
I see also a lot of different opinions about the current address.. I'm on tourist visa and I suggest that my current residence is my home address.. 
And last but not least (that's a bit stupid but I get confused).. When I read about the visa it always says that I should fill out the form and the sponsor should do it later with my trn number. Do we do that from one account? Does he download it from somewhere and then apply it to the application? I have already an immi account can he do it now? 
Thank you


----------



## MaryMar

Vikteria > Yes if you were refused it will be recorded, its all about being honest. . My wife and I completed the wrong Visa first go (tourist) Visa on the advice of Immigration Dept here and hence was refused. Since then each time we applied we always supply the details of refusal, and that each subsequent visa has been approved.


----------



## MaryMar

820 submitted August 3rd 2015, Bridging Visa approved (automatically) Partner Visa Approved(Temporary) 20th August 2015. Our previous Visa was PMV.


----------



## syd

Vikteria said:


> Hello ,
> 
> And last but not least (that's a bit stupid but I get confused).. When I read about the visa it always says that I should fill out the form and the sponsor should do it later with my trn number. Do we do that from one account? Does he download it from somewhere and then apply it to the application? I have already an immi account can he do it now?
> Thank you


After you have submitted your application and paid the required fee, your partner can fill out the sponsorship form via your immiaccount.


----------



## Vikteria

Marymar thank you for the information


----------



## Vikteria

Thank you both for the info


----------



## MaryMar

Vikteria, dont take too long to complete the sponsor form, I assume after I submitted online we had ample time to supply all the necessary paperwork, I was email by immigration and had 7 days to supply the sponsor form and associated paperwork required by the Sponsor. 
Cheers,


----------



## dev123

Hi, could anyone please be able to describe how do we provide Facebook proof regarding the genuine relationship. Like screenshots or ?? Secondly what screenshots? of profile or photos or how do we put them all together?


----------



## Mish

dev123 said:


> Hi, could anyone please be able to describe how do we provide Facebook proof regarding the genuine relationship. Like screenshots or ?? Secondly what screenshots? of profile or photos or how do we put them all together?


We just did a screen shot of when we became fb friends and when we got engaged on fb. You can also do the us for fb is you want. It is www.facebook.com/us but it only works if you are in a fb relationship.


----------



## lildevil872

I personally don't really think Facebook Is considered strong evidence but of course you can just screenshot the 'us' part of Facebook or if you are not in a relationship on fb you can just screenshot places you tageed that you were together, photos on fb together. I did not really include any fb evidence in my application considering by partner is pretty private and rarely logs into his fb. No real right or wrong way of presenting your evidence. Good luck


----------



## dev123

Mish said:


> We just did a screen shot of when we became fb friends and when we got engaged on fb. You can also do the us for fb is you want. It is www.facebook.com/us but it only works if you are in a fb relationship.


Thanks that would be helpful I guess. Just requested by the agent to do that


----------



## dev123

lildevil872 said:


> I personally don't really think Facebook Is considered strong evidence but of course you can just screenshot the 'us' part of Facebook or if you are not in a relationship on fb you can just screenshot places you tageed that you were together, photos on fb together. I did not really include any fb evidence in my application considering by partner is pretty private and rarely logs into his fb. No real right or wrong way of presenting your evidence. Good luck


Yes I think the same way. Just requested by my agent to do that.


----------



## MaryMar

A way we screen shot for our history you can high light on the FB page that you want to copy - left click mouse (will turn blue) then right click mouse (copy) have a word document open then right click on word document and paste. We used FB a lot for evidence and for social too, its great resource / timeline of our relationship and friends wishing congratulations etc, and contact while apart.
On the word document we would title different aspects of the timeline of our life then provide evidence from FB of that. For example my proposal title proposal then photo from FB and highlighted and attached all our friends comments and congratulations. This desplayed acceptance and happiness from both sides of our families and social aspect of our mutual friends.


----------



## YOLANDA189

*801 visa*



CollegeGirl said:


> No, you use the same account.


Hay CollegeGirl, is it ok to use normal sta dec form for my partner( sponsor).
I am in 2 stage now. thank you~!


----------



## Mish

YOLANDA189 said:


> Hay CollegeGirl, is it ok to use normal sta dec form for my partner( sponsor).
> I am in 2 stage now. thank you~!


You are suppose to use the sponsor stat dec that they provide.


----------



## cheers15

Do you have to have been in a relationship for 12 months or can this be less if you register your relationship? Has anyone got their visa who was in a relationship for less than 12 months prior to application. How long does it take from beginning to end?

Thanks


----------



## Mish

It depends on your evidence. Someone who has registered their relationship this only waives the 12 month requirement. They still need to have enough proof from the 4 categories to show they are genuine.


----------



## lildevil872

cheers15 said:


> Do you have to have been in a relationship for 12 months or can this be less if you register your relationship? Has anyone got their visa who was in a relationship for less than 12 months prior to application. How long does it take from beginning to end?
> 
> Thanks


Yes I agree with Mish. You can apply and registering your relationship or marriage waives the 12 month living together requirment however you would still need strong evidence to support the 4 aspects required. Joint finances etc and I think dibp would be more vary if you have been in a relationship only a couple of months and apply for partner visa unless of course you have valid reasons.

I applied for partner visa last year and registered my relationship in NSW. Lived with my partner for 7 mths upon our application and were in a relationship for approximately 4 years. My partner visa got approved this year which is 11 months after application.


----------



## Eneli

Hi,

On the applicant part online they ask if the sponsor or applicant have been in previous relationships. Do they mean de facto relationships? 

And the boxes where I should write about our relationship "Give details of the development of the relationship between the applicant and the sponsor". Can I write there "please see statuary declaration by applicant / statuary declaration by sponsor" or is this a different box and I have to write these details there separately?

Thanks!

Eneli


----------



## chouse

I was thinking the same thing, be interested to see what the advise is


----------



## Mish

Previous relationships are any marriages or de facto relationships where you have lived together.

Yes you can put in the box please see attached statement - that is what we did.


----------



## syd

Eneli said:


> Hi,
> 
> On the applicant part online they ask if the sponsor or applicant have been in previous relationships. Do they mean de facto relationships?
> 
> And the boxes where I should write about our relationship "Give details of the development of the relationship between the applicant and the sponsor". Can I write there "please see statuary declaration by applicant / statuary declaration by sponsor" or is this a different box and I have to write these details there separately?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Eneli


1. Yes, you should disclose previous defacto relationships or marriage.
2. Yes, it's perfectly fine to say " see attached declaration..."


----------



## Nebs

just out of curiosity, what would they do with the information in regards to previous de facto relationships ?! My de facto was seven years and with an Estonian, ages ago. I can't remember the exact dates even nor have any contact details for him anymore. 

I am struggling with providing evidence of our relationship before we got married. I have Facebook conversations, bank statements proving he visited me often in the outback and vice versa, can get statuatory declarations that I lived at his place from January until April ( went overseas for three months), have chat logs and fb calls and he sent me a birthday card and parcel to Europe but that's about it. Any ideas? I understand it is always possible to add extra evidence if applied online, on the go? we just got a joint account a month ago and I transferred everything I have got to that account. Basically I am financially dependent as I cant work as an ETA holder.
I will be handing in the visa application in two weeks, we had quite a big wedding a couple of weeks ago...I am just terrified that I will screw the application up and being apart from my now husband is a pretty grim scenario


----------



## jgirl

Hi all,

I'm super confused with the application, any clarification/help is appreciated! I'm the sponsor and my partner has submitted his application online so we're up to adding evidence. 

1) Where/how do I add my side of the story for financial, household etc? Do I make a new account? I can't figure out how on my partners existing app... 

2) Is applying online for him a 47sp and mine is the 40sp? I'm assuming my first question is part of the 40sp part? But in the uploading evidence section says "Form 40SP Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia	" under my name? 

3) What does "Length of the de facto relationship, Evidence of" and etc mean? Are these receipts, transactions etc? 

Thanks again!


----------



## dev123

Hi Just a quick question. Is a joint statement about history of relationship and all other four categories is okay? I'm using an agent. I asked a Melbourne based very high profile migration agent. But was very surprised when she said that just a joint one is sufficient . Guys any experiences?


----------



## Mish

dev123 said:


> Hi Just a quick question. Is a joint statement about history of relationship and all other four categories is okay? I'm using an agent. I asked a Melbourne based very high profile migration agent. But was very surprised when she said that just a joint one is sufficient . Guys any experiences?


Our history was an individual one. Our financial, social and household were all joint ones.

I remember someone being asked to provide their history again.


----------



## dev123

Mish said:


> Our history was an individual one. Our financial, social and household were all joint ones.
> 
> I remember someone being asked to provide their history again.


So do you think joint statement might not be accepted?


----------



## Mish

dev123 said:


> So do you think joint statement might not be accepted?


I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Helene

Nebs said:


> just out of curiosity, what would they do with the information in regards to previous de facto relationships ?! My de facto was seven years and with an Estonian, ages ago. I can't remember the exact dates even nor have any contact details for him anymore.
> 
> I am struggling with providing evidence of our relationship before we got married. I have Facebook conversations, bank statements proving he visited me often in the outback and vice versa, can get statuatory declarations that I lived at his place from January until April ( went overseas for three months), have chat logs and fb calls and he sent me a birthday card and parcel to Europe but that's about it. Any ideas? I understand it is always possible to add extra evidence if applied online, on the go? we just got a joint account a month ago and I transferred everything I have got to that account. Basically I am financially dependent as I cant work as an ETA holder.
> I will be handing in the visa application in two weeks, we had quite a big wedding a couple of weeks ago...I am just terrified that I will screw the application up and being apart from my now husband is a pretty grim scenario


Hi;

You don't seem to be in a classic scenario for an 820 visa; as even for married couples it is usually recommended to have 6 months of strong evidence of living together prior to applying.

I would highly suggest that you provide all your information to a registered migration agent (MARA) before applying. For a reasonable fee it would be a safe option to not loose $7k and risk a stressful wait and refusal.

The things you upload after you have applied are "brownie points" - if there is not enough evidence from before no matter what you have uploaded after you might face rejection.

Sorry to say that but I would really be careful in your situation


----------



## Helene

jgirl said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm super confused with the application, any clarification/help is appreciated! I'm the sponsor and my partner has submitted his application online so we're up to adding evidence.
> 
> 1) Where/how do I add my side of the story for financial, household etc? Do I make a new account? I can't figure out how on my partners existing app...
> 
> 2) Is applying online for him a 47sp and mine is the 40sp? I'm assuming my first question is part of the 40sp part? But in the uploading evidence section says "Form 40SP Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia	" under my name?
> 
> 3) What does "Length of the de facto relationship, Evidence of" and etc mean? Are these receipts, transactions etc?
> 
> Thanks again!


1- Once you have submitted your partner application you will have to create another application (you can do it from the same account) where you will provide information about yourself, and your side of the story.

2- If you apply online you don't need to provide form 40 or 47

3- Once you have submitted the applications you can upload documents under a large range of categories - this is one of them. Yes just evidences. You don't have to upload in each category as a document can overlap different ones (you still need to cover each category but certain documents might fall under different classification on the website; just upload them once)


----------



## Eneli

Hi again and thanks for all the answers so far. I've got one more (hopefully last  ) question. We have limited knowledge of my partner's parents details. For example we have no contact with his father and have no idea what his bdate of birth is? It doesn't say on the birth certificate either, so my question is what to write there online because it says it's a required field and won't let us save or continue without filling it? We know his name and other things. Should we just write 1 Jan 1000 as this is the first date it shows there and this date is obvious that we don't have that information?

Thanks again,

Eneli


----------



## syd

Eneli said:


> Hi again and thanks for all the answers so far. I've got one more (hopefully last  ) question. We have limited knowledge of my partner's parents details. For example we have no contact with his father and have no idea what his bdate of birth is? It doesn't say on the birth certificate either, so my question is what to write there online because it says it's a required field and won't let us save or continue without filling it? We know his name and other things. Should we just write 1 Jan 1000 as this is the first date it shows there and this date is obvious that we don't have that information?
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Eneli


How about asking a family member? Somebody in his family must know his birth date. It's not advisable that you input erroneous information, unless it's done ONLY to proceed to the other question; remember to go back and input correct data prior to submission.

Any additional information that you need CO to know should be explained in a stat dec etc.; don't expect CO to make the right assumptions as you might be surprised that they draw conclusions opposite to what you'd expect.


----------



## jgirl

helene said:


> 1- once you have submitted your partner application you will have to create another application (you can do it from the same account) where you will provide information about yourself, and your side of the story.
> 
> 2- if you apply online you don't need to provide form 40 or 47
> 
> 3- once you have submitted the applications you can upload documents under a large range of categories - this is one of them. Yes just evidences. You don't have to upload in each category as a document can overlap different ones (you still need to cover each category but certain documents might fall under different classification on the website; just upload them once)


thank youu


----------



## Eneli

syd said:


> How about asking a family member? Somebody in his family must know his birth date. It's not advisable that you input erroneous information, unless it's done ONLY to proceed to the other question; remember to go back and input correct data prior to submission.
> 
> Any additional information that you need CO to know should be explained in a stat dec etc.; don't expect CO to make the right assumptions as you might be surprised that they draw conclusions opposite to what you'd expect.


We have already asked all the family members and they don't know. I wouldn't write here if I haven't tried everything else already. What to do in this case, explain it in a statuary declaration or leave his details out completely?

Thanks,
Eneli


----------



## pdub

I had a similar issue with my brothers marriage date and explained it in a statutory declaration. Can't tel you if it was the only option but it is what we did. Sometimes people don't realise that some of this family information is difficult. Try explaining the brothers and sisters from parents multiple partners where parents weren't married! Hope that helps.


----------



## Eneli

pdub said:


> I had a similar issue with my brothers marriage date and explained it in a statutory declaration. Can't tel you if it was the only option but it is what we did. Sometimes people don't realise that some of this family information is difficult. Try explaining the brothers and sisters from parents multiple partners where parents weren't married! Hope that helps.


Thanks, I guess that's what we'll have to do too!

Eneli


----------



## LittleOne

Ahhh! Just typed a huge message and lost it all by mistake  I will try again...

I am here in Australia on an ETA with my children, and we want to lodge an 820 application...this is okay, correct?? I am freaking out a bit now!

I am wondering if we have enough evidence...this is our history....met online 21 months ago. He came to Canada to see me since then 5 times and the length of his stays with me tallies up to 6 months. I also came to see him for 2 months last year and then I have been here for 2 months currently, and we just got married. Here is my evidence:
-facebook, imessage and skype conversation bits and pieces (lots were lost unfortunately due to not backing up as much as we should have) - Also we were together for about the past ten months so not a lot of online evidence from then.
-tons of photos of us and our children and family doing various activities in Aus and Canada 
-Wedding photos - professional pics and pics friends took at our wedding, including his family and my one relative who made it to the wedding. 
-Facebook screen shots of posts to each others walls, and mutual friends plus "check ins" together 
-Honeymoon itinerary and pics
-Tons of fight itineraries to and from Australia from us both, including a few flights we took together (always with our kids too)
-date night receipts
-3 stat decs from Australia (should we get more?) and 3 similar written statements from my family/friends in Canada
-Joint bank account opened nearly a year ago in Australia - savings account with NIL savings (we were too broke from all these trips!!). Joint bank account opened 9 months ago in Canada where all my payments would go into and we used this as our regular spending account. New joint bank account opened in Australia just recently where his pay is deposited, but we pull it out right away and put into my Australia account as I handle all the bills. He is not good with money!
-Hotel and accommodation receipts in both our names
-Joint signed lease from rental in Australia from two months ago (in Canada I owned my home so we have no joint rentals there but lots of statements that can vouch he was staying with me)
-internet bill to our current rental in his name, electric and gas to our current rental in my name
-his name as a driver on my vehicle insurance here
-his superannuation beneficiary is me, my life insurance beneficiary is him
-we are working on wills now - drawing them ourselves and having them witnessed as we cannot afford a lawyer to do so
-his name on my daughter's school pick up form (allowed to pick her up) both in Canada and here, plus his family as emergency contacts here
-proof I pay for things for him and he does for me (though not nearly as much as he is on centrelink and a student)
-scans of mail he received at my house in Canada and scans of mail received here for us both
-birthday cards for me from his family and and for my kids from his family
-engagement card congrats from his family
-messages to my friends on fb talking about him

-plus all our scanned id documents, statements of the relationship from us, etc.


Is there something I am missing? I am so nervous. I don't know what I will do if declined!! The thought terrifies me.


----------



## mhry

Hello guys how are you doing...
As i appreciate the quicker and real answers of our beloved AustraliaForum team...Thank you.

Now i am in PMV process for 5 months now, i paid 4600 AUD for the online application, and there is price increase for all partner visas, so, when the PMV is granted to me, iam gonna apply permanent partner visa again, so, my IMMI AGENT said i will pay 6900 for the permanant partner visa, and some ppl told me will cost 1145, so brothers and sister i would like to get any correct answer about this..
if am in PMV proccess now, how much will cost permanent partner visa for me? plz help


----------



## Mish

$1145. Also it is a temporary visa for 2 years and then you eligible for the permanent visa.

The temporary one gets processed really fast coming from a PMV as in days or weeks. The permanent one is another story. At the moment there is a backlog due to them being more thorough - some are taking over 10 months. Who knows what will happen in 2.5/3 years when you are ready to apply for PR.


----------



## sarah elizabeth

I read here that you are given a bridging visa letter when you "pay now" what does this mean? What does it let you do?

Pay now means when you have paid for the visa.


----------



## Mish

It lets you work and live in Australia until the decision on the 820 is made. It kicks in when the previous visa expires.


----------



## sarah elizabeth

So you are automatically granted this bridging visa when you apply and pay online? No processing time? Please explain it to me? I'm sorry I'm new to all this hehe


----------



## Mish

sarah elizabeth said:


> So you are automatically granted this bridging visa when you apply and pay online? No processing time? Please explain it to me? I'm sorry I'm new to all this hehe


Yes but only for onshore applications. It is to allow them to legally stay in Australia while it is being processed.

Alot of employers do not like the bridging visa and people have found it hard to get a job on one.


----------



## sarah elizabeth

Oh I see. So if we lodge online in India we don't get it?


----------



## Mish

sarah elizabeth said:


> Oh I see. So if we lodge online in India we don't get it?


Correct...


----------



## sarah elizabeth

Does my partner have to be with me in Australia when I lodge it online? Would he still be able to get the bridging visa?


----------



## Mish

sarah elizabeth said:


> Does my partner have to be with me in Australia when I lodge it online? Would he still be able to get the bridging visa?


It is where the applicant is at time of lodging. So if you are in Australia and he is in India and you lodge it while you are in Australia it is an offshore application and he doesn't get a bridging visa. The bridging visa is just for those that lodge when they are in Australia.


----------



## sarah elizabeth

Right. Got it. I thought it seemed to good to be true hehe thank you for clarifying that


----------



## mhry

Thanks Mish. it means i will pay only 1145 for the two year visa. and i can live and live and work in two years.


----------



## Mish

mhry said:


> Thanks Mish. it means i will pay only 1145 for the two year visa. and i can live and live and work in two years.


Correct. Plus credit card surcharge of course.


----------



## mhry

Thank you so much Mish.
but after that two years of temporary, will the PR cost more money again?..


----------



## Mish

mhry said:


> Thank you so much Mish.
> but after that two years of temporary, will the PR cost more money again?..


No - it is all in the one price.


----------



## Nebs

Helene said:


> Hi;
> 
> You don't seem to be in a classic scenario for an 820 visa; as even for married couples it is usually recommended to have 6 months of strong evidence of living together prior to applying.
> 
> I would highly suggest that you provide all your information to a registered migration agent (MARA) before applying. For a reasonable fee it would be a safe option to not loose $7k and risk a stressful wait and refusal.
> 
> The things you upload after you have applied are "brownie points" - if there is not enough evidence from before no matter what you have uploaded after you might face rejection.
> 
> Sorry to say that but I would really be careful in your situation


Yeah, I'm aware it will be a bit tricky. I can get a statutory declaration from another person who's on the lease to prove I have lived here from January til April, and also that I have been living here, in the same house for another 2 and a half months ( I'm in the process of getting on the lease, but it's a bit difficult if you're not a permanent resident) - so it's pretty close to the six months.nWe have a joint account that we have used a little over two months, all my funds have been transferred there and I am basically being supported by him financially at the moment.
I am also able to provide heaps of statutory declarations from friends and hus side of family.
Mutual friends, Facebook history going back to August last year, joint travel receipts, things like that. If they were to ask us for an interview, which I am actually hoping for, It would be very evident we are in a genuine relationship.
It's frustrating, I was hoping he could move to EU for a year with me but one of his family members is very sick so that wasn't in the cards


----------



## Nebs

I would be happy to use a MARA registered agent however we just simply can not afford it.


----------



## chouse

I've been reading a lot about statutory declarations and I think I've read too much... I'm so confused now. 
We'll be applying onshore and we have heaps of people willing to write statutory declarations for us and act as witnesses but we have lived in the UK for the past 2.5 years. 
I guess my questions are: how many is too many? And even though we can have a lot of Australian Citizens write statutory declarations for us would it be best to get some of our UK friends/ family to also write them? If we do have to get our UK friends and family to write them do they still require authentication? If so who from?
Or would it be better to put the UK friends and family as additional witnesses and only attach statutory declarations from our Australian friend and family?

I'm soooooo confused?!?

Thank you!


----------



## GadoGadoGal

chouse said:


> I guess my questions are: how many is too many? And even though we can have a lot of Australian Citizens write statutory declarations for us would it be best to get some of our UK friends/ family to also write them? If we do have to get our UK friends and family to write them do they still require authentication? If so who from?
> Or would it be better to put the UK friends and family as additional witnesses and only attach statutory declarations from our Australian friend and family?


Hi Chouse,

Here's a link to an earlier post/thread about witness declarations: 
http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...ry-declarations-888-provide-2.html#post713722

When deciding upon from whom to get declarations, we made sure we had declarations from both of our families and both of our friends (individual and mutual). That ended up being four 888 forms from Australians and two Commonwealth Statutory Declarations (CSD) from non-Australians. Some people on this forum have submitted more than six, and others the minimum.

All the Aussie witnesses used form 888. We chose to use the CSD form for non-Aussie witnesses because it was easier for them, however they could've used plain sheets of paper. Yes, they should be certified, regardless of what they are written on.

I hope that helps you.
Misha


----------



## chouse

Thanks Misha, I'll have to look into who can certify them in the UK but that's a great help.


----------



## LittleOne

How many pictures should I submit? Photographs of us, our kids, wedding photos, photos living together and our vacations together....I have billions!!! How much is too much??


----------



## Mish

We submitted as much that would fit in a word document coverted to PDF that was no more than 5MB. I figured attaching the doc anyway so may as well make it to the maximum.

I would put them over a period of time ie not all in the same month.

Since you are applying based on marriage make sure there are some wedding pictures included.


----------



## LittleOne

Thanks Mish  Thats what I was planning on doing if nobody responded, so this gives me reassurance I am doing okay! I just hope the rest of my evidence is good enough....talk about stressful!


----------



## cheers15

*Declarations*

I see that some people lodge declarations from family or friends not in Australia. Is this something that is advisable for example parents when a relationship is registered?


----------



## AusIndo

cheers15 said:


> I see that some people lodge declarations from family or friends not in Australia. Is this something that is advisable for example parents when a relationship is registered?


It's definitely a plus.


----------



## LittleOne

I'm applying onshore for the 820 (married) - Do I need to include police check with my application? I am hoping to submit this application within two weeks, and haven't requested a police check yet...will this be an issue, or can I wait until they ask me for it? Or should I start the process of getting it now? I doubt I would have it from Canada within two weeks  How about medicals? Same question


----------



## AusIndo

LittleOne said:


> I'm applying onshore for the 820 (married) - Do I need to include police check with my application? I am hoping to submit this application within two weeks, and haven't requested a police check yet...will this be an issue, or can I wait until they ask me for it? Or should I start the process of getting it now? I doubt I would have it from Canada within two weeks  How about medicals? Same question


It's completely up to you. You can front load the Department now or wait until they ask you.

To avoid having to do them again, most people wait around 4-5 months post lodgement.


----------



## leep

Hi all,
New to the forum, obviously. Would appreciate opinions and/or advice greatly.

My situation is that me and the other half are planning to get married.
We've got a long history, having first got together in 2000, and we've got three kids, the eldest being in his teens now (where does the time go.....?)
We split up several years back, all amicable and we've never fallen out. To cut a long story shortish we'd always planned to move to Australia, we visited several time when the kids were young, the longest visit being for about ten months. My partner's brother is an Australian citizen, having been there about 25 years, so we were very lucky to have somewhere to stay.
We still agreed on Australia, even when no longer living together, and my partner and the kids moved over a couple of years ago, the plan being that I'd follow soon after, having tied up work stuff in the UK (I work for myself).
I've visted a couple of times a year since, and we'd begun to grow closer in that way even before she left, but we've basically got back together during the first year they've been away. Neither of us have had a serious relationship before, and neither of us have been involved with anyone else at all since we met in 2000. 
From my point of view, she's basically always been the one, but I was too stupid to see it, and we had some problems along the way that took their toll on the relationship, and we sort of lost sight of stuff somewhere. But we're back on track now.

Where I'm unsure is what visa to apply for.
I'd been assuming I'd have to go for a PMV, but I posted the other day on another forum and one of the more senior members suggested I'd be better, because of our history, just going back out on a visitor visa and getting married as planned, then applying for the 820.
I just want to get opinions on that before going ahead. I obviously don't want to mess this up. I've not seen my family for months now, and it'd be amazing if my next trip out became permanent eventually, but I'd like to gauge opinions/get advice if possible.
Can anyone help???

I should add that my partner has Permanent residence via a Last Remaining Relative visa.


----------



## leep

Re above post ^
Just read CollegeGirl's sticky: "Which Partner Visa should I apply for?"

Pretty much answered all my questions. That is an excellent post.
Thanks CollegeGirl, you're a diamond.


----------



## GadoGadoGal

Hi Leep,
In my opinion (saying this means it doesn't have to hold weight at all  ), applying for a partner visa other than PMV makes sense. PMV is for those with less history. It also adds a step between application and permanent residency that you'd certainly get straight away given the length of time together and children.

I suggest it would be worth a brief consultation with a migration agent at least for evaluation of the specifics of your situation including the specifics of your lives during the split, recommendations on the types of evidence to include or evaluation of what you have available, and the content of declarations. 

All the best,
Misha


----------



## leep

Thanks Misha,
Appreciate the feedback.

I'll look into the possibility of a consultation. I'm thinking maybe getting the outline of an application together, maybe print off forms and fill them in, gather evidence etc - and then maybe sit down with an approved agent in Australia, as that's where we'd be applying. 

After doing a bit more reading on here, it does seem to me that the 820 makes more sense in our case. The 12 months rule is a potential stumbling point, but it's NSW, and we do have three kids.
The more I look at it, the less PMV seems to be relevant to our situation. I'd like to think that with a decent application put together, we'd get through the 820 ok.


----------



## GadoGadoGal

I don't think the 12 months rule will have much bearing if you present it as a separation rather than a breakup, for example if you ceased living together but have proof you remained in each other's lives and were not with others. The declarations from friends and family could help with this. A RMA will be able to confirm how best to present things. If needed and desired, you could also register your relationship easily in NSW: Relationship register
Cheers


----------



## leep

Thanks for that.

I've got a current visitor visa from last year that expires on the 6th October.
I'm thinking I let that run out and get another in place and look to fly mid october.

Does anyone know how the application works in terms of the visitor visa? I realise from info read on here that the BVa gets issued automatically upon payment and submission online of the 820 application, but what happens with my visitor visa at that point? Does it just get cancelled automatically when the BVa is issued? Or is that a potential problem. Sorry if I'm being thick here - am sort of learning as I go on....


----------



## Pellenoria

wrong board! deleted!


----------



## Lariat33

LittleOne said:


> I'm applying onshore for the 820 (married) - Do I need to include police check with my application? I am hoping to submit this application within two weeks, and haven't requested a police check yet...will this be an issue, or can I wait until they ask me for it? Or should I start the process of getting it now? I doubt I would have it from Canada within two weeks  How about medicals? Same question


You will be contacted by your CO when you need to supply your medicals and federal clearance. This should come via email with attached documents requesting additional information. For us it took 4mos before they sent the request.

Hope this helps somewhat, it truly is a waiting game.

Cheers,
Lariat33


----------



## GadoGadoGal

leep said:


> I realise from info read on here that the BVa gets issued automatically upon payment and submission online of the 820 application, but what happens with my visitor visa at that point? Does it just get cancelled automatically when the BVa is issued?


When you enter on a visitor visa you are given a period of time during which you are allowed to stay in Australia before you must leave. For an ETA visitor visa, for example, that period is usually 3 months at a time even though the visa itself is valid for a 12 month period. The BVA will kick in when your allowed period of visiting expires. So for the ETA example the BVA would kick in at the end of the 3 months. Make sure that if you don't use an ETA that the visa can't potentially have a no further stay condition on it. There are several posts on the forum about this.
Cheers!


----------



## LittleOne

Lariat33 said:


> You will be contacted by your CO when you need to supply your medicals and federal clearance. This should come via email with attached documents requesting additional information. For us it took 4mos before they sent the request.
> 
> Hope this helps somewhat, it truly is a waiting game.
> 
> Cheers,
> Lariat33


Hi, thanks!! I have heard it can take a ton of time for the police checks with finger prints from Canada to come in...when they requested them from you, did they give you a period of time that they had to have them in by?


----------



## Canegirl

LittleOne said:


> Hi, thanks!! I have heard it can take a ton of time for the police checks with finger prints from Canada to come in...when they requested them from you, did they give you a period of time that they had to have them in by?


Your CO will request a response within 28 days.

If you have already applied for your police checks you would reply to the email and let them know when you applied for it and that you will upload it as soon as you receive it.

If you haven't already applied for them, then you would tell them that you will do so and upload them once received.

Immi is aware of how long police checks can take, so just make sure you reply to the email with an acknowledgement and the information on where you are up to with regards to what they have requested.


----------



## montasbaby

Mish said:


> Montasbaby
> 
> I am so sorry about your daughter.
> 
> In regards to the visa it is just a tick and flick job for the PMV to 820 they are just making sure you got married. The only joint things we had was a teltra bill and bank statement and got approved.
> 
> He doesn't need to get his police checks again since hasn't been in Australia 12 months or more.
> 
> Don't worry it is an easy process.


Thank you Mish for your reply....I am trying to do the visa online... you say it is just a flick and tick job...it is making me answer all the same questions that we did when we first applied like family members etc ... am I in the right place when i am applying for the next stage...I have clicked on stage 1 in the online section and it is letting me continue... I thought it was stage 2 but when i tried doing it it told me error and I started the other one and so far i have had no error except i wrote all of the info they wanted and then when i went to save it it had erased and now i am over it ...and wondering if I am in the right place ... any ideas ??


----------



## Mish

montasbaby said:


> Thank you Mish for your reply....I am trying to do the visa online... you say it is just a flick and tick job...it is making me answer all the same questions that we did when we first applied like family members etc ... am I in the right place when i am applying for the next stage...I have clicked on stage 1 in the online section and it is letting me continue... I thought it was stage 2 but when i tried doing it it told me error and I started the other one and so far i have had no error except i wrote all of the info they wanted and then when i went to save it it had erased and now i am over it ...and wondering if I am in the right place ... any ideas ??


You are in the right place. What I mean by tick and flick is that you don't require the same amount of evidence or processing time as somone applying straight for an 820 without coming from a PMV.

You are not stage 2. Stage 2 is the 801 which is 2 years after the 820 was applied for. PMV is not stage 1 it is a separate visa.

You fill it all the info pay and submit it. After that you do the application to sponsor a partner and link that to your husband's application. Then after that you can start submitting the documents.


----------



## montasbaby

Mish said:


> You are in the right place. What I mean by tick and flick is that you don't require the same amount of evidence or processing time as somone applying straight for an 820 without coming from a PMV.
> 
> You are not stage 2. Stage 2 is the 801 which is 2 years after the 820 was applied for. PMV is not stage 1 it is a separate visa.
> 
> You fill it all the info pay and submit it. After that you do the application to sponsor a partner and link that to your husband's application. Then after that you can start submitting the documents.


Ok thanks I will keep going then, but it is so frustrating as I lost all of the info that i had written about finances and the other stuff ..now i have to write it all over again ...being that my daughter is mentioned alot it isn't the nicest thing to write about ...her passing :/ anyway thanks


----------



## Mish

montasbaby said:


> Ok thanks I will keep going then, but it is so frustrating as I lost all of the info that i had written about finances and the other stuff ..now i have to write it all over again ...being that my daughter is mentioned alot it isn't the nicest thing to write about ...her passing :/ anyway thanks


Save it as you go along and also copy it to word as a backup incase it disappears again.


----------



## leep

GadoGadoGal said:


> When you enter on a visitor visa you are given a period of time during which you are allowed to stay in Australia before you must leave. For an ETA visitor visa, for example, that period is usually 3 months at a time even though the visa itself is valid for a 12 month period. The BVA will kick in when your allowed period of visiting expires. So for the ETA example the BVA would kick in at the end of the 3 months. Make sure that if you don't use an ETA that the visa can't potentially have a no further stay condition on it. There are several posts on the forum about this.
> Cheers!


Brilliant, cheers. 
I think my current ETA is a 651. There's a conditions section on it but there's no 'no further stay' mentioned.
I've seen the 601 ETA mentioned on here. I wonder is that basically the same ETA that I've got, but maybe a version for applicants from a different part of the world or something? Or maybe a slightly different ETA all together?
So many visas.....
Will look that up now


----------



## leep

Right. It looks like I have to use the eVisitor 651 because I'm applying online from the UK.
Does anyone know if it's possible to get 'no further stay' condition on the 651?

And my current 651 doesn't run out until the 6th October. Am I ok to apply immediately for a new one? Will the old one just automatically get cancelled? Or am I better off/less likely to get problems if I just wait for current one to run out before applying for new one?


----------



## chouse

leep said:


> Right. It looks like I have to use the eVisitor 651 because I'm applying online from the UK. Does anyone know if it's possible to get 'no further stay' condition on the 651? And my current 651 doesn't run out until the 6th October. Am I ok to apply immediately for a new one? Will the old one just automatically get cancelled? Or am I better off/less likely to get problems if I just wait for current one to run out before applying for new one?


 I'm from UK and I don't have the no further stay condition but i believe it is possible to have that condition dependant on previous visa history (that's what I was told). Don't see why you can't apply for another tourist visa once that runs out, but again it would depend on your previous visas and stays.
I think because UK is low risk it might be less likely to be imposed.


----------



## leep

chouse said:


> I'm from UK and I don't have the no further stay condition but i believe it is possible to have that condition dependant on previous visa history (that's what I was told). Don't see why you can't apply for another tourist visa once that runs out, but again it would depend on your previous visas and stays.
> I think because UK is low risk it might be less likely to be imposed.


I've visited more than ten times in the last 12 years and it's never been a problem. I've got no bad history in terms of being refused a visa or over staying etc, so it should be fine, hopefully.
This is just the first time I've had to worry about 'no further stay' so I'm just a bit jumpy about it, I think because it would destroy my plans if they happened to impose the condition.
I'd feel much better if I knew whether the 651 was the same as the 601 in terms of it not being possible to get the condition imposed.

Hopefully that is the case, and they refuse the ETA and eVisitor and make you apply for a different visa if they want to impose the 'no further stay' condition.
Hard to tell, though???


----------



## chouse

leep said:


> I've visited more than ten times in the last 12 years and it's never been a problem. I've got no bad history in terms of being refused a visa or over staying etc, so it should be fine, hopefully. This is just the first time I've had to worry about 'no further stay' so I'm just a bit jumpy about it, I think because it would destroy my plans if they happened to impose the condition. I'd feel much better if I knew whether the 651 was the same as the 601 in terms of it not being possible to get the condition imposed. Hopefully that is the case, and they refuse the ETA and eVisitor and make you apply for a different visa if they want to impose the 'no further stay' condition. Hard to tell, though???


It's worth a try and I do believe that you can appeal conditions attached to a visa if it did come with no further stay. I'm not sure on the success rate in those appeals though.

Is an extension or family sponsored visitor visa out of the question? Just thinking of other ways...


----------



## syd

chouse said:


> It's worth a try and I do believe that you can appeal conditions attached to a visa if it did come with no further stay. I'm not sure on the success rate in those appeals though.
> 
> Is an extension or family sponsored visitor visa out of the question? Just thinking of other ways...


The 'No further stay' condition is automatically attached to family sponsored visas, from what I've read repeatedly on this forum.


----------



## mamiji

*statutory declarations from family and friends*

Hi everyone,

No idea if this thread is still active but I will give it a go anyways. I am about to apply for 820 and even though I have read the partner migration booklet hundred times it is still not clear to me which form needs to be completed by family and friends (if they are not Aussies, so I suppose it's not the same as the form 888). If anybody could advise that would be brilliant. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## GadoGadoGal

mamiji said:


> which form needs to be completed by family and friends (if they are not Aussies, so I suppose it's not the same as the form 888). If anybody could advise that would be brilliant. Thank you so much in advance!


They can write their statements on anything (form 888, Commonwealth Statutory Declaration, plain sheet of paper), they just need to have them certified in the way specified for whatever country they're in, and submit a certified copy of their identity documents with the statement.


----------



## mamiji

*Relationship registration NSW*

Hi guys,

I am going to apply for the 820 and we thought it would be a good idea to register our relationship in NSW in order to strengthen our case. I understand it takes 4 weeks to get the certification and I would like to attach it when lodging the application.

As far as I know for a successful application one applicant must prove that they live in NSW. We are currently living in the UK, and my partner has left OZ 2 years ago for travelling. However, he have spent 7 years in NSW before.

Do you reckon we could potentially apply if he is unable to prove his current NSW address? Anyone had same issues? Any thoughts?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Arabella

*Police checks*

Hi,

Apologies if anyone has answered my question already but this is a big thread!

My partner and I will be applying for an 820 in January. I lived in Spain between April 2010 and June 2013 (for roughly nine months of the year). Will I be required to get a police check? I have a police check from about March/April 2013 already. Would that be enough as I haven't been back to Spain since June 2013?

Someone I know has recently applied and said her Italian boyfriend didn't get Italian police checks because he's been in Australia for over a year. I'm not sure where they got this information but it'd be good to know if it's correct!


----------



## Mish

Arabella said:


> Hi,
> 
> Apologies if anyone has answered my question already but this is a big thread!
> 
> My partner and I will be applying for an 820 in January. I lived in Spain between April 2010 and June 2013 (for roughly nine months of the year). Will I be required to get a police check? I have a police check from about March/April 2013 already. Would that be enough as I haven't been back to Spain since June 2013?
> 
> Someone I know has recently applied and said her Italian boyfriend didn't get Italian police checks because he's been in Australia for over a year. I'm not sure where they got this information but it'd be good to know if it's correct!


If you have lived in Spain longer than 12 months in the last 10 years you will need a police check from Spain. A police check from 2013 is too old and would need to be redone.

The person you know with the Italian boyfriend he will need a police certificate in addition to the Australian police check. The only exception is if he has not lived in Italy for the last 10 years. Sounds like they are confused.


----------



## Arabella

That's what I thought. We're not applying for our visa until January probably, when's the best time to think about getting a Spanish police check?


----------



## Mish

With the processing taking 12 months or more, I would wait until around 3 or 4 months into the process to apply for both police certificates that way they are still valid when they are ready to approve. Nothing worse then having to redo them.


----------



## Rimmel

Hello everyone!
I don't know it is the right threat for my question, if it is not apologies. Here is my question: 
My partner and I registered our relationship, nearly a month ago, and we want to apply for de facto visa sometime soon. 

So with registration do we still need to wait minimum 6 months before we apply the visa? Like collecting 6 moths old bills? I know registering relationship only waiver for 12 months living together condition. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Mish

Hi Rimmel

Registering the relationship waives the 12 months living together requirement and that is it. You still need to have enough evidence to show you have a committed and ongoing relationship. If your relationship is very short it is more likely that DIBP will find the relationship non-genuine and reject the visa.

How long have you lived together?


----------



## Rimmel

Mish said:


> Hi Rimmel
> 
> Registering the relationship waives the 12 months living together requirement and that is it. You still need to have enough evidence to show you have a committed and ongoing relationship. If your relationship is very short it is more likely that DIBP will find the relationship non-genuine and reject the visa.
> 
> How long have you lived together?


Thanks Mish, for your quick respond. 

We only living together a couple of months now. We have an active joint bank account nearly 12 months now, all the photos with my family (in Turkey, that we went to together) his family, our friends, wedding invitations etc. We are becoming annual superannuation beneficiaries as well.

I am slowly putting things together. I don't want to rush about my health check and police clearance.

I don't know how we are doing so far!


----------



## Mish

Rimmel said:


> Thanks Mish, for your quick respond.
> 
> We only living together a couple of months now. We have an active joint bank account nearly 12 months now, all the photos with my family (in Turkey, that we went to together) his family, our friends, wedding invitations etc. We are becoming annual superannuation beneficiaries as well.
> 
> I am slowly putting things together. I don't want to rush about my health check and police clearance.
> 
> I don't know how we are doing so far!


The joint bank account did you both use it the entire 12 months?

A couple of months isn't long at all for living together, it would be surprising if DIBP approve the visa. You are better off living together as long as you can before you apply as you gather more evidence.

Do you have a joint lease or bills?


----------



## Rimmel

Mish said:


> The joint bank account did you both use it the entire 12 months?
> 
> A couple of months isn't long at all for living together, it would be surprising if DIBP approve the visa. You are better off living together as long as you can before you apply as you gather more evidence.
> 
> Do you have a joint lease or bills?


most of the last 6 moths we used it, but saving account for our holiday, yes we put money into the bank account frequently.

No we don't have joint bills and, so that's why we registered our relationship.  So we need to wait 6 months and collect joint bills, right?

And thanks again Mish


----------



## Mish

Rimmel said:


> most of the last 6 moths we used it, but saving account for our holiday, yes we put money into the bank account frequently.
> 
> No we don't have joint bills and, so that's why we registered our relationship.  So we need to wait 6 months and collect joint bills, right?
> 
> And thanks again Mish


So it isn't an everyday account that you use for everyday items like grocery etc? If the joint account is just savings for holidays and shows deposits regularly and then withdrawal for the holiday unfortunately it does not show alot. You need either a joint everyday account or individual everyday accounts and highlight joint transactions.

There is no magic number of how long until you apply. Some 6 months may be enough but others may need more time to gather stronger evidence. It all depends on what DIBP thinks. Just remember that DIBP is getting more hardcore all the time.

What visa are you here on and when does it expire?


----------



## Rimmel

Mish said:


> So it isn't an everyday account that you use for everyday items like grocery etc? If the joint account is just savings for holidays and shows deposits regularly and then withdrawal for the holiday unfortunately it does not show alot. You need either a joint everyday account or individual everyday accounts and highlight joint transactions.
> 
> There is no magic number of how long until you apply. Some 6 months may be enough but others may need more time to gather stronger evidence. It all depends on what DIBP thinks. Just remember that DIBP is getting more hardcore all the time.
> 
> What visa are you here on and when does it expire?


Yeah, now we are regularly using our everyday account for our expenses.

In terms of time, I think we have still time. My student visa expires end of 2016.  
I just want to prepare good application with all the right / strong evidence. I know, they might won't ask more evidence and make their decision based on what we submit.


----------



## myaus

Thank you for the information.


----------



## myaus

Amandy said:


> Hi Sydneygal,
> 
> There will be a list of "Evidence of" headings that say "Recommended" and "Attach Document" next to them. There's about 20 headings.
> 
> There will be two sets of these 20 or so headings, one for the applicant and one for the sponsor.
> 
> Be very very careful because once you've uploaded the document, you cannot delete it.





Mish said:


> Hi Rimmel
> 
> Registering the relationship waives the 12 months living together requirement and that is it. You still need to have enough evidence to show you have a committed and ongoing relationship. If your relationship is very short it is more likely that DIBP will find the relationship non-genuine and reject the visa.
> 
> How long have you lived together?


Hi Mish,

Since I am in a similar case, I thought I will just be 'rude' and ask you about my situation.

I am not sharing 50/50 of the rent with him as I am still a student. We don't believe in joint account in paying bills or managing themoney. I transfer into his account to pay bills/rent or I directly Bpay for utilities. Is that alright?

However, we have a joint saving. We have been contributing fairly to the account for the past few months and intent to use it for the visa application. This is to show that we committed toward the visa cost. Each of us can show the source of contribution from our individual savings.What you think?


----------



## Mish

Rimmel said:


> Yeah, now we are regularly using our everyday account for our expenses.
> 
> In terms of time, I think we have still time. My student visa expires end of 2016.
> I just want to prepare good application with all the right / strong evidence. I know, they might won't ask more evidence and make their decision based on what we submit.


You have plenty of time 

Since you have plenty of time it allows you to be able to collect lots of evidence. The longer the period of time the more evidence you can collect.

Don't forget if you get anything for the house (ie. Fridge, dishwasher etc) get the invoice in both names to use for the evidence.

Another thing you can do is get a joint paypal account that links back to his credit card.

Also things like flybuys etc can be used as well.


----------



## Mish

myaus said:


> Hi Mish,
> 
> Since I am in a similar case, I thought I will just be 'rude' and ask you about my situation.
> 
> I am not sharing 50/50 of the rent with him as I am still a student. We don't believe in joint account in paying bills or managing themoney. I transfer into his account to pay bills/rent or I directly Bpay for utilities. Is that alright?
> 
> However, we have a joint saving. We have been contributing fairly to the account for the past few months and intent to use it for the visa application. This is to show that we committed toward the visa cost. Each of us can show the source of contribution from our individual savings.What you think?


It is not a problem that you don't do 50/50. Sometimes not everyone works so one might pay 100% of the rent. What they look at is say for example both people work earn about the same but one person is paying all the bills, saving for holidays etc. They want it to see if you are both working that you both contribute.

With paying the bills just make sure you highlight your individual accounts to show the transactions and then you can write about them to explain.

Do you have joint bills?

Sometimes you just need to go outside the square to tick the DIBP box. I would guess most of us if you got married or a partner moved in and you weren't going through the process you probably wouldn't change the bills into joint names. Probably wouldn't get whitegoods etc in joint names. Sometimes we so things just to tick those boxes and also sometimes we have to think outside the square in regards to evidence.

There are things like joint paypal account and link it to an individual bank account or credit card account. Some people get a joint ebay account so they can get joint mail. There is also loyalty programs too.


----------



## myaus

Mish said:


> It is not a problem that you don't do 50/50. Sometimes not everyone works so one might pay 100% of the rent. What they look at is say for example both people work earn about the same but one person is paying all the bills, saving for holidays etc. They want it to see if you are both working that you both contribute.
> 
> With paying the bills just make sure you highlight your individual accounts to show the transactions and then you can write about them to explain.
> 
> Do you have joint bills?
> 
> Sometimes you just need to go outside the square to tick the DIBP box. I would guess most of us if you got married or a partner moved in and you weren't going through the process you probably wouldn't change the bills into joint names. Probably wouldn't get whitegoods etc in joint names. Sometimes we so things just to tick those boxes and also sometimes we have to think outside the square in regards to evidence.
> 
> There are things like joint paypal account and link it to an individual bank account or credit card account. Some people get a joint ebay account so they can get joint mail. There is also loyalty programs too.


Hi Mish,
Thank you for the quick reply. I really appreciate it. Yes, yes I have joint utility bills that we only stated after 6 months staying together, i have paying the bills whenever i have extra cash. we have loyalty cards too. Myer ;- )

Thank you again


----------



## kittudawra

hi i am on partnervisa mrt from last 16 months i m expecting . hearing in mext 2 mnths as every one said so its taking 18 months mrt to . i just wanto get some tips . about how to prepare a good way to prewent documents . so they cud easily go with my file . any tips . point . which documents how to present . . i will b really appriciate .


----------



## Rimmel

Mish said:


> You have plenty of time
> 
> Since you have plenty of time it allows you to be able to collect lots of evidence. The longer the period of time the more evidence you can collect.
> 
> Don't forget if you get anything for the house (ie. Fridge, dishwasher etc) get the invoice in both names to use for the evidence.
> 
> Another thing you can do is get a joint paypal account that links back to his credit card.
> 
> Also things like flybuys etc can be used as well.


Thank you so much Mish!  Awesome help.

We have flybuys  but I didn't know about joint paypal account. We will do it.


----------



## jenz

Mish said:


> It is not a problem that you don't do 50/50. Sometimes not everyone works so one might pay 100% of the rent. What they look at is say for example both people work earn about the same but one person is paying all the bills, saving for holidays etc. They want it to see if you are both working that you both contribute.
> 
> With paying the bills just make sure you highlight your individual accounts to show the transactions and then you can write about them to explain.
> 
> Do you have joint bills?
> 
> Sometimes you just need to go outside the square to tick the DIBP box. I would guess most of us if you got married or a partner moved in and you weren't going through the process you probably wouldn't change the bills into joint names. Probably wouldn't get whitegoods etc in joint names. Sometimes we so things just to tick those boxes and also sometimes we have to think outside the square in regards to evidence.
> 
> There are things like joint paypal account and link it to an individual bank account or credit card account. Some people get a joint ebay account so they can get joint mail. There is also loyalty programs too.


Mish, I have questions about joint bank statement. 
I have a joint bank statement with my partner and I just uploaded my bank statement from the beginning to date. Is it necessary to highlight all the relevant transactions (groceries, house rent, electricity bills)?


----------



## Mish

jenz said:


> Mish, I have questions about joint bank statement.
> I have a joint bank statement with my partner and I just uploaded my bank statement from the beginning to date. Is it necessary to highlight all the relevant transactions (groceries, house rent, electricity bills)?


We never did because it is a joint statement. They will see you are both using it and contributing to it. The joint ones will be made up mostly of bills, food and rent so would mean most things are highlighted.


----------



## MelissaML

*Going to apply for 820/801 but need some guidance*

Hi Everyone,

Im Australian and my partner is American. We met in Oct 2013 whilst I was traveling there and kept in touch on skype/facebook. He flew over in April 2014 and stayed with me, met my friends and family and we became offical boyfriend/girlfriend in May 2014. We did long distance and I visited him in Oct 2014 before he came over on a Work and Holiday visa in Feb 2015 in which we live together with a roommate.

We are going to apply for the visa in approx December 2015 as his current visa expires Feb 2016. Do you think this is enough time? Should we do it sooner or later?

I have been reading a lot of old posts and I have all the forms (47/40/888/80) saved and ready to go, we have him on the lease, bills in his name, got 4 people who will write stat decks and ive started collecting photos, screenshots, skype logs, wedding & engagement invites, proof of joint travel etc but Im worried its not enough sufficient evidence (will the max 60 uploads but worried not of the right stuff!)

Are there any pointers someone can give? Any tips of what you used as evidence?

If we get a joint account now will it be enough time (2 months) to be taken seriously?

Also Form 80 - do I fill that out too or just him?

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Helene

You need to have been de facto (meaning living together) for 12 months to be able to applied. You will be short of 2 months. Are you planning to get married?

Form 80 is just you


----------



## MelissaML

Helene said:


> You need to have been de facto (meaning living together) for 12 months to be able to applied. You will be short of 2 months. Are you planning to get married?
> 
> Form 80 is just you


We have been together for 1.5 years though, does that not count as de facto? No plans of marriage just yet lol (at least that I know of!) Form 80 is by me the sponsor?


----------



## Mish

MelissaML said:


> We have been together for 1.5 years though, does that not count as de facto? No plans of marriage just yet lol (at least that I know of!) Form 80 is by me the sponsor?


Nope. You need 12 months de facto or marriage (not 12 months marriage) or register the relationship.

Form 80 is for the applicant.


----------



## MelissaML

Mish said:


> Nope. You need 12 months de facto or marriage (not 12 months marriage) or register the relationship.
> 
> Form 80 is for the applicant.


Register with my state do you mean? We looked into doing that but because he hasnt lived here for 12 months we werent elligable.

So basically we're up the wall? :'(


----------



## Helene

On the bright side you wouldn't have come here for a question you would have lost time and 7000$... On the bad side yes, in your current situation you are unfortunately not eligible.
If you can't go over 12 months living together (can you go to Australia with a work holiday visa?) You other option is PMV - but you have to get married in Australia within 9 months of the visa being granted


----------



## jp1985

Mish said:


> Nope. You need 12 months de facto or marriage (not 12 months marriage) or register the relationship.
> 
> Form 80 is for the applicant.


Mish is right. The only solution is to register the relationship in order to waive the 12month requriement. Thats what I did. And you need to specify when the starting date you have been in defacto with your partner as it is different from starting relationship as bf/gf. You'll find the question later when filling up the application.

Once you have registered the relationship, you can apply straight away. So your partner can still stay here after the whv finishes

<DATES>

First Met on xx/xx/xxxx
Relationship began xx/xx/xxxx
Defacto began xx/xx/xxxx
Date committed to a shared life together xx/xx/xxxx


----------



## MelissaML

Helene said:


> On the bright side you wouldn't have come here for a question you would have lost time and 7000$... On the bad side yes, in your current situation you are unfortunately not eligible.
> If you can't go over 12 months living together (can you go to Australia with a work holiday visa?) You other option is PMV - but you have to get married in Australia within 9 months of the visa being granted


What is PMV?


----------



## jp1985

MelissaML said:


> Register with my state do you mean? We looked into doing that but because he hasnt lived here for 12 months we werent elligable.
> 
> So basically we're up the wall? :'(


I didnt read this post when I posted my last reply. well, your partner can apply offshore. Best if you both register the relationship (if he could come back with tourist visa). BDM just need to see he lives at your state more than 12 months.


----------



## jp1985

MelissaML said:


> What is PMV?


That s for people who would like to apply through a marriage process


----------



## Mish

MelissaML said:


> Register with my state do you mean? We looked into doing that but because he hasnt lived here for 12 months we werent elligable.
> 
> So basically we're up the wall? :'(


What state are you in? Some allow it. If your state doesn't then marriage or PMV are the only options.


----------



## Mish

MelissaML said:


> What is PMV?


Prospective marriage visa for those that are engaged and plan to marry within 9 months of the visa being granted. It is an offshore visa only.


----------



## MelissaML

Mish said:


> What state are you in? Some allow it. If your state doesn't then marriage or PMV are the only options.


We are in Melbourne, Victoria

PMV can only be done offshore - meaning my partner (the applicant/American) would have to go home and do it all?

Thank you everyone for your help! Although Im devastated and now freaking out as he only has 4 months left on his current visa, Im so glad I came here before paying thousands to be told no in seconds

seems other options are:

1) register our relationship with the state of Vic. so i have the number to call to see if there is a way to waive their 12 month rule

2) theres the The Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) visa but again, 12 months can only be waived if there is a baby/child included or relationship has been registered with the state first

3) look at getting a visa/immigration lawyer/agent to help

Can anyone think of anything else? Thank you again!


----------



## Mish

I have one thought and not sure how possible it is. I remember awhile reading on this forum that you just had to register the relationship before the decision is made. So if that is the case then you could apply just before his visa expires and then register the relationship when you get to 12 months for Victoria.

I am not sure if this is doable but you could post in Ask Mark and ask him.


----------



## MelissaML

Mish said:


> I have one thought and not sure how possible it is. I remember awhile reading on this forum that you just had to register the relationship before the decision is made. So if that is the case then you could apply just before his visa expires and then register the relationship when you get to 12 months for Victoria.
> 
> I am not sure if this is doable but you could post in Ask Mark and ask him.


I just got off the phone to Births, Deaths & Marriages in Vic and they said theres no circumstances that their 12 month rule can be waived (he was actually quite rude - "well its by law so thats the way it is")

When you apply for the visa, do you get an automated reply straight away advising if its been approved or rejected? Or does it take a few days to hear back?

How am I to show that we have been living together for 12 months if his current visa is only 12 months? :'( We apply the day he leaves?


----------



## Helene

MelissaML said:


> I just got off the phone to Births, Deaths & Marriages in Vic and they said theres no circumstances that their 12 month rule can be waived (he was actually quite rude - "well its by law so thats the way it is")
> 
> When you apply for the visa, do you get an automated reply straight away advising if its been approved or rejected? Or does it take a few days to hear back?
> 
> How am I to show that we have been living together for 12 months if his current visa is only 12 months? :'( We apply the day he leaves?


You would get a bridging visa in a few hours - the time frame to get the visa is currently 15 months

I am not sure about applying the day he leaves (you need to be careful that the system is working that day).

Can you move to Sydney? I don't think there is the 12 months rules there.

The think to remember is that the WHV is not meant to be used for people to build up evidence before applying - it's an opportunity to do it but it's not its purpose...there are other options if you can't such as the PMV, getting married already, or you moving with him in his country, or both going to NZ on a working holiday visa. I know none of them are ideals


----------



## MelissaML

Helene said:


> You would get a bridging visa in a few hours - the time frame to get the visa is currently 15 months
> 
> I am not sure about applying the day he leaves (you need to be careful that the system is working that day).
> 
> Can you move to Sydney? I don't think there is the 12 months rules there.
> 
> The think to remember is that the WHV is not meant to be used for people to build up evidence before applying - it's an opportunity to do it but it's not its purpose...there are other options if you can't such as the PMV, getting married already, or you moving with him in his country, or both going to NZ on a working holiday visa. I know none of them are ideals


Thank you everyone so much for your help. I really appreciate it!

I've called a couple of visa/migration agents to look at having a consult. I dont feel confident enough in doing any other options by ourselves. Dont want to risk being rejected and having a black mark to our names (and being thousands out of pocket!)

Again, thank you everyone for your help <3


----------



## dev123

Can you remove a document once you have uploaded it to immi account?


----------



## Mish

dev123 said:


> Can you remove a document once you have uploaded it to immi account?


Sorry no....


----------



## dev123

Mish said:


> Sorry no....


Thanks. I provided something silly already. Its little bit contrary to what we wrote in our stat statement. I hope they don't go through that. Anyways it's done now so no point to regret now.


----------



## AndrewTruong

Can anyone here can help me it would be much appricaited
I arrived Melbourne on 1st of Sep 2015 on my tourist visa, that allows me stay 3Month
We celebrated marriage on 4th of Oct 2015
We request for marriage certificate on 14th Oct 2015
But the issue is that :

BDM said that it takes 2 months or longer to get that but if so my visa will expired before getting certificate for 820visa

Anyone could advise me what ways could i deal with this
Could i submit a certificate that civil celebrant gave on with all receipts of paying to BDM and civil celebrant ?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Mish

Apply online and then upload it when you have it.


----------



## AndrewTruong

Dear Mish

What i am worrying most it if so my application is valid for
granting a BVA immediately as my tourist visa last only till 1st of December

Thanks Mish very much


----------



## Mish

They grant the BVA as soon as you lodge (before you upload docs) or worse case next day.


----------



## AndrewTruong

Dear Mish

Tks a lot

As i saw you lodge your 820 visa succesfullly

I am preparing docs to submit
If possible could you help to assist me as it is very important thing in life

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mish

Have a read through the forum first. There are alot of threads on this forum about what evidence you can supply. After that tell us what evidence you have to submit and about your relationship (ie. When you first met in person, length etc) and we can tell you what we all think.

DIBP are gettinf tougher and tougher all the time so the more you have the better.


----------



## AndrewTruong

Mish said:


> Have a read through the forum first. There are alot of threads on this forum about what evidence you can supply. After that tell us what evidence you have to submit and about your relationship (ie. When you first met in person, length etc) and we can tell you what we all think.
> 
> DIBP are gettinf tougher and tougher all the time so the more you have the better.


Dear Mish ,

We first met 8months ago then i back to Vietnam
Then on July 2015 we deciced to marry and settle down in OZ so i moved to Melbourne on the 1st of Sept 2015 by tourist visa

We booked marriage with civil celebrant and had wedding on 4th of Oct 2015

We also request for marriage certificate and paid 38AUD for BDM on 14th 2015

All we have so far :

1. Joint acc for everyday expenses ( mainly buy at Coles with clear receipt )

2.We hass been living together since my first date in Melbourne as we jointed leasesing contract

3. We have bank debit card sent to our Unit that stated our name and address that we are living

4. We have jointed name on water bill and electric bill

5. I have picture with her and all her parents and siblings here

6. We have picture for social event likes going to the church with her family and relative

7. We all have police checks

Could you tell me what i could provide to make it better ?
Could you tell me when will i take the medical exammination ?


----------



## briittany

My partner and I are applying for his 820 at the end of this month, and have decided to apply online.

Currently getting everything together and ready to submit.

I have gotten all our phone bills and highlighter the daily interaction between us, this was all done via adobe reader.

I have tried to download my bank statements showing the different transactions between our joint account, but it does not let me highlight what I want.

Am I able to print off the document, in colour.. hand highlight, then scan? will this be acceptable?


----------



## Leema

briittany said:


> My partner and I are applying for his 820 at the end of this month, and have decided to apply online.
> 
> Currently getting everything together and ready to submit.
> 
> I have gotten all our phone bills and highlighter the daily interaction between us, this was all done via adobe reader.
> 
> I have tried to download my bank statements showing the different transactions between our joint account, but it does not let me highlight what I want.
> 
> Am I able to print off the document, in colour.. hand highlight, then scan? will this be acceptable?


We also used adobe reader for compiling everything but I hand highlighted all our bank statements and scanned those as it was much easier. Seemed to have been fine for us!


----------



## briittany

Leema said:


> We also used adobe reader for compiling everything but I hand highlighted all our bank statements and scanned those as it was much easier. Seemed to have been fine for us!


Amazing! Great to hear, I just want to make sure we do everything right! the stress haha x


----------



## AndrewTruong

briittany said:


> Amazing! Great to hear, I just want to make sure we do everything right! the stress haha x


Briittany ,

We are same boat as going to submit 820 application

Did you take medical examination or wait after submission ?


----------



## kittudawra

hi mish . i have to ask you a question plz help . i have been waiting for mrt nearly 17 months i am expecting they will contact me in amonth .ihave changed my adress two time but i have updated with immigration every time . do i need to change adresss on my marriage certificate?


----------



## briittany

AndrewTruong said:


> Briittany ,
> 
> We are same boat as going to submit 820 application
> 
> Did you take medical examination or wait after submission ?


Hi there,

We have chosen to apply not decision ready.
As the wait is estimated 12 - 15 months, medicals and police reports may expire during the wait time and need to be done again. So we have decided to apply without, and wait for our case officer to ask us when its needed.


----------



## Mish

kittudawra said:


> hi mish . i have to ask you a question plz help . i have been waiting for mrt nearly 17 months i am expecting they will contact me in amonth .ihave changed my adress two time but i have updated with immigration every time . do i need to change adresss on my marriage certificate?


No you don't change the address on your marriage certificate.


----------



## Mish

Hi Andrew

If you have a joint account you don't need the receipts as the bank statement will say Coles so DIBP will know what it is for.

What concerns me is that you said it is used mainly for Coles. What about other expenses ie. Electricity, rent etc are they paid from the joint account or another account?

Lease, electricity and water is good.

Do you have any joint insurance? As in house and car insurance. You can't get joint private health insurance until you apply for your 820 and apply for Medicare.

Is your mobile prepaid or post paid? If post paid is it a joint one?

How many photos do you have? They usually recommend 10 to 12 with other people as well.

Have you got evidence of contact while apart for when you weren't together.

Mail addressed at the same address is helpful too.

Tickets to social activities.

Joint loyalty cards or both having joined the same loyalty programs.

That is all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## AndrewTruong

Mish said:


> Hi Andrew
> 
> If you have a joint account you don't need the receipts as the bank statement will say Coles so DIBP will know what it is for.
> 
> What concerns me is that you said it is used mainly for Coles. What about other expenses ie. Electricity, rent etc are they paid from the joint account or another account?
> 
> Lease, electricity and water is good.
> 
> Do you have any joint insurance? As in house and car insurance. You can't get joint private health insurance until you apply for your 820 and apply for Medicare.
> 
> Is your mobile prepaid or post paid? If post paid is it a joint one?
> 
> How many photos do you have? They usually recommend 10 to 12 with other people as well.
> 
> Have you got evidence of contact while apart for when you weren't together.
> 
> Mail addressed at the same address is helpful too.
> 
> Tickets to social activities.
> 
> Joint loyalty cards or both having joined the same loyalty programs.
> 
> That is all I can think of at the moment.


Dear Mish ,

Thanks so much for your kind support

My joint bank acc paid for everything in life : Food at Coles, Fuel for Car, Water bill, Electric Bill and for shopping or

We only have 1 old car that she been usiing for many years so car insurance under her name, we rent a Unit so do not have house insurance. Now i do not work and she just work casual so buying a new life insurance have to consider. I think after granted 820 i have a job and can buy car and insurance under 2 names. Any suggestion for that Mish, Tks a lot

We have enough photo with her mum, her sibling, her nephew, her friend and photo for couple travelling together around city

My mobile phone is prepaid but recharge mostly by joint bank acc

We have email and viber contact while i am in Vietnam

She paid air ticket for me to Melbourne by her credit card

We have jointed Coles loyal card that sent directly to our Unit

We are collecting form 888 from her mother and her nephew

What do you think could make our application stronger

Thanks very much Mish
Have a nice weekend


----------



## Mish

Even though you rent you will (or should) have house insurance just that it is contents only not building and contents. If you don't have contents I would get it because if it burns down you will not get any money to replace your items.

She can ring up the insurance company and get you added to the car insurance if you want.

You can start working as soon as the BVA kicks in.

Other items are wills and you are a beneficiary on her super.


----------



## AndrewTruong

Mish said:


> Even though you rent you will (or should) have house insurance just that it is contents only not building and contents. If you don't have contents I would get it because if it burns down you will not get any money to replace your items.
> 
> She can ring up the insurance company and get you added to the car insurance if you want.
> 
> You can start working as soon as the BVA kicks in.
> 
> Other items are wills and you are a beneficiary on her super.


Dear Mish ,

She has car insurance with RACV so maybe we will call them on monday
What do you think about my application Mish
I am very stressed and worried that i could not sleep sometimes

Thanks a lot


----------



## Mish

I think the evidence is good especially considering you have not been in Australia long.

If she has you as a beneficiary for super that will help more too.


----------



## AndrewTruong

Mish said:


> I think the evidence is good especially considering you have not been in Australia long.
> 
> If she has you as a beneficiary for super that will help more too.


Dear Mish ,

She is studying bachelor degree now and does not work fullltime
She also works casual while they call

That's why i want to have 820 asap so that i can work and better support my family finacially

as your advice i also told her that whenever she works in the future she will add me as her super beneficiary

Now all expenses bases on her money so i am not comfortable to spend more for insurance so i think when i have 820 i work so i can have more evidence then i added later

What do you think Mish

Tks a lot for your kindness


----------



## Mish

As I said you can work as soon as you get the BVA you don't need to wait for the 820.

If doesn't matter if she works casual or not if she earns more than $450 gross per month she should be getting paid super.

In regards to contents insurance it is a piece of mind. It would cost you alot more to replace all the items if there was a flood or fire to the place.


----------



## AndrewTruong

Mish said:


> As I said you can work as soon as you get the BVA you don't need to wait for the 820.
> 
> If doesn't matter if she works casual or not if she earns more than $450 gross per month she should be getting paid super.
> 
> In regards to contents insurance it is a piece of mind. It would cost you alot more to replace all the items if there was a flood or fire to the place.


Dear Mish

Totally agree with you that BVA is enough to work
That is what i am waiting for

Super is disscussed with her and she willl add me as well

Do you think is it ok and any thing to suggest for me Mish

Tks very much


----------



## kamilaz

If I apply online do I don't need original documents anymore? Just certified copies? To upload it


----------



## Mish

kamilaz said:


> If I apply online do I don't need original documents anymore? Just certified copies? To upload it


No you colour scan the original documents you don't need the certified. If you don't have the original documents then a certified copy is okay.


----------



## fadiss

Me and my husband got married in LA , I came back to Sydney I just need to know what kind of evidence do we need to submit for the application? we have the marriage certificate as well as all the digital photos and videos. 
Thanks


----------



## Mish

A marriage certificate and photos alone will not be enough to get a visa approved.

There are lots of threads on this forum in regards to evidence have a look around.

In short you need evidence addressing all 4 categories. So things like wills, super beneficiary, joint bank account, joint bills, mail at the same address, movie tickets, sporting tickets, evidence of communication while apart. That is just a few things to get you started.


----------



## nickw

Sorry if this question has already been asked. 

For an online application for 820 do you need to complete the separate Form 80 and upload it?

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## Scotty P

nickw said:


> Sorry if this question has already been asked.
> 
> For an online application for 820 do you need to complete the separate Form 80 and upload it?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Nick


Officially no, however it is a good idea to and highly recommend. It's better to have it uploaded then DIBP ask you for it later. I do believe it depends on what country you come from and what country's you have visited in the last 10 years. From memory CollegeGirl recommended us to do it so we did.


----------



## PFSL

We received an email from DIAC yesterday. Our application has been forwarded to Perth for processing. 

Application submitted 29 Dec 2014

We are preparing more supporting documents for upload today - bank statements, joint club memberships, group outings...

It has been a very long wait.


----------



## Scotty P

Hello all,

Silly question here, we had our 820 granted yesterday however the grant letter has our old address on it even though we uploaded the change of address form. Does this matter or should i contact DIBP? It makes me wonder now HOW MUCH of the evidence they actually check that has been uploaded. They may just be skimming through it all due to the massive wait times.


----------



## kittudawra

there ia a form 1005 i think thats for updating adress with immigration . fill this or post this to immgration . keep picture for your record


----------



## Arabella

Just so I'm totally clear on this before we start compiling our documents...

My partner can fill out his sponsor form on my account.
We can upload 60 documents each with a maximum of 5MB per document.

Correct?


----------



## Arabella

Also, my fiance's best friend is an Australian citizen living in Switzerland right now. How would we go about getting a statement from him and would it just be a statement or could it be a stat dec even though he's not in Australia?


----------



## syd

Arabella said:


> Also, my fiance's best friend is an Australian citizen living in Switzerland right now. How would we go about getting a statement from him and would it just be a statement or could it be a stat dec even though he's not in Australia?


Just a statement, but you could have it notarised by a recognised authority in his country.


----------



## Arabella

syd said:


> Just a statement, but you could have it notarised by a recognised authority in his country.


So if he just signed and dated a statement, that would be sufficient?

Can we upload all our stat decs and statements in one PDF?


----------



## Scotty P

kittudawra said:


> there ia a form 1005 i think thats for updating adress with immigration . fill this or post this to immgration . keep picture for your record


Thank you for your comment, however i don't think you have read my post correctly. We have informed DIBP many, many months ago of our change of address. My concern is what information are they ACTUALLY checking when processing the visa's.


----------



## lois

Amandy said:


> Hi Fongo,
> 
> Yes precisely, you have the right idea. There's a section at the end to add the form 888.
> 
> One thing I'd like to add is within the online form for the applicant, it asks for two witnesses, their names, date of birth, phone number, occupation, how you know them, address and email address.
> Personally, I added about 7 witnesses details in that section, but didn't upload any form 888s. I'm experimenting to see if the new online form section about witnesses will suffice or they still need the form 888 despite having to give details about some witnesses.
> I wouldn't recommend anyone else skip the uploading of the form 888.


Hi Amandy

I was wondering how you went with this? Did you upload the form 888's and were they in touch with your witnesses?

Thanks 
Lois


----------



## sydney2015

*evidence suggestion*

Hi all, I've just found out that I can download activity history on my Opal card (public transport card for people living in Sydney). It has my address on it and all movements showing that I travelled daily from my closest train station to work and other places. I've never seen anybody mention it but I think it could be used as evidence that you lived with your partner at the time - could help people who struggle to prove when they started living together... I guess that other cities have that kind of transport card too.


----------



## AndrewTruong

Hi all ,

i just submitted my 820 online and paid 6845 plus 75 credit card fee )

Preparing to attach evidence


----------



## briittany

Applying in the next few days, Just wondering if I could get some opinions on my evidence and what I have to submit!

Applicant Italian - We met while I was one year into my UK WHV.

Cover Letter
- Introducing ourselves and informing that we are applying not desision ready - No medicals or Police checks - but will collect once needed.

Evidence that our relationship is on going and genuine
- Personal Statement from Applicant and Sponsor
- Registed Relationship Document from NSW since April 2015
- 5 x 888 forms from sponsors family and friends.
- 7 written statements from the applicants family and friends, also 2 of these are the sponsors friends whom are from the UK.
- Itemized phone call and text list showing constant daily contact for a period of 22 months

Financial
- Joint Bank Statements from our Bank Account (5 months worth)
- Joint Bank Statements from Australian Bank Account (11 months worth)
- Applicant and Sponsors individual bank statements showing activity with joint account, also highlighting gifts, dates, rent and bills etc.
- Superannuation Beneficiaries 100%

Nature Of The Household
- We are not on a lease together but have 888 statements and UK statements from two different house holds.
- Utlities - we have no joint bills with our names on them, but I have provided bank statements showing the money transfers from each other and individual bills in our names. eg sponsor has internet in just his name.
- Payslips showing showing we have the same address.
- Joint written statement from applicant and sponser about how the household runs.

Social Context
- We met online - We provided a 'one post per month' screenshot of each others blogs and the development of the relation ship - talking, to finally meeting in person, photos together... covering a 22month time period.
- Facebook timeline.
- Screenshots of my conversations I had with my friends about the relationship eg. messages about the first time we said 'I love you' 
- Screenshots of interaction over the relationship between applicant and sponsors family. 
- Screen shots of interaction over the relationship between sponsor and aplicants family.
- Social outings and few photos of each of us with mutual friends.

Nature Of Our Commitment Together
- Next of kin at the doctors
- Receipt for Italian lessons I am taking to try and learn his language so I can communicate better with his family - When we have children we want them to be bilingual. 
- Correspondance while I was away on a trip to America - the longest time we have spent apart during our relationship. Facetime calls etc.

I am feeling pretty confindent about our appliction, I just worry as the info showing future plans and on going info section is pretty empty for us, we are 21 and 24 - we don't have anything we can really add to a will, and we havent really been able to afford health insurance at the moment but it is definitley something we will be looking into! We also are a long way off buying a home together. I'm not too sure what else to add, would love to hear some feed back!!

Thankyou!!!


----------



## Scotty P

briittany said:


> Applying in the next few days, Just wondering if I could get some opinions on my evidence and what I have to submit!
> 
> Applicant Italian - We met while I was one year into my UK WHV.
> 
> Cover Letter
> - Introducing ourselves and informing that we are applying not desision ready - No medicals or Police checks - but will collect once needed.
> 
> Evidence that our relationship is on going and genuine
> - Personal Statement from Applicant and Sponsor
> - Registed Relationship Document from NSW since April 2015
> - 5 x 888 forms from sponsors family and friends.
> - 7 written statements from the applicants family and friends, also 2 of these are the sponsors friends whom are from the UK.
> - Itemized phone call and text list showing constant daily contact for a period of 22 months
> 
> Financial
> - Joint Bank Statements from our Bank Account (5 months worth)
> - Joint Bank Statements from Australian Bank Account (11 months worth)
> - Applicant and Sponsors individual bank statements showing activity with joint account, also highlighting gifts, dates, rent and bills etc.
> - Superannuation Beneficiaries 100%
> 
> Nature Of The Household
> - We are not on a lease together but have 888 statements and UK statements from two different house holds.
> - Utlities - we have no joint bills with our names on them, but I have provided bank statements showing the money transfers from each other and individual bills in our names. eg sponsor has internet in just his name.
> - Payslips showing showing we have the same address.
> - Joint written statement from applicant and sponser about how the household runs.
> 
> Social Context
> - We met online - We provided a 'one post per month' screenshot of each others blogs and the development of the relation ship - talking, to finally meeting in person, photos together... covering a 22month time period.
> - Facebook timeline.
> - Screenshots of my conversations I had with my friends about the relationship eg. messages about the first time we said 'I love you'
> - Screenshots of interaction over the relationship between applicant and sponsors family.
> - Screen shots of interaction over the relationship between sponsor and aplicants family.
> - Social outings and few photos of each of us with mutual friends.
> 
> Nature Of Our Commitment Together
> - Next of kin at the doctors
> - Receipt for Italian lessons I am taking to try and learn his language so I can communicate better with his family - When we have children we want them to be bilingual.
> - Correspondance while I was away on a trip to America - the longest time we have spent apart during our relationship. Facetime calls etc.
> 
> I am feeling pretty confindent about our appliction, I just worry as the info showing future plans and on going info section is pretty empty for us, we are 21 and 24 - we don't have anything we can really add to a will, and we havent really been able to afford health insurance at the moment but it is definitley something we will be looking into! We also are a long way off buying a home together. I'm not too sure what else to add, would love to hear some feed back!!
> 
> Thankyou!!!


Looks like you have it covered, decision ready apps don't mean anything these days as wait times are over a year. If your worried about the future plans section you can always write a statement simply saying you don't have anything of worth to add to a will etc and that you are looking into health insurance (maybe provide some quote) just for the exercise. Health insurance is not required for applications anyway but the more stuff with both your names on it the better.


----------



## briittany

Amazing, thanks for your feedback - will definitely add some info about that! Ahhhh thankyou so much stress into this I'm going to feel so relieved!!


----------



## Arabella

For the 888 statements do people print out the forms and get people to fill them in by hand or what? Thanks


----------



## briittany

Arabella said:


> For the 888 statements do people print out the forms and get people to fill them in by hand or what? Thanks


Some of mine were printed and written by hand, some people opted to type on the 888 form and print it out. As long as it is witnessed and signed I don't think it really matters.


----------



## Arabella

briittany said:


> Some of mine were printed and written by hand, some people opted to type on the 888 form and print it out. As long as it is witnessed and signed I don't think it really matters.


So the form's not in PDF format then?


----------



## Mish

Arabella said:


> So the form's not in PDF format then?


They are in PDF


----------



## Arabella

Mish said:


> They are in PDF


So do you need a PDF writer to be able to type on the form?


----------



## Mish

Arabella said:


> So do you need a PDF writer to be able to type on the form?


Nope my friends just did it in Adobe reader.


----------



## syd

Regarding Wills, you don't need significant assets to write a Will. Do a bit of research on the contents of a Will and be creative.


----------



## kittudawra

true i did the same


----------



## Xine

Hi I just read some of the comments here and i already submitted my application. I didnt understand about the immediate family i just filled it up and put all my family member and my partner's immediate family. is this ok?


----------



## briittany

I am currntly uploading all my evidence onto the ELodgement page, I understand there is a max of 60files. We are applying non decision ready, and Im sure we have no where near 60 file - BUT in saying this if I was to have close to 60 files, how many should I keep free for the medical and police checks? It is just two? I would just hate to upload everything and then try to upload my police and medical checks when I get asked to do them, and have no room!


----------



## Xine

hi guys can police officer have my docs ceritified?


----------



## syd

briittany said:


> I am currntly uploading all my evidence onto the ELodgement page, I understand there is a max of 60files. We are applying non decision ready, and Im sure we have no where near 60 file - BUT in saying this if I was to have close to 60 files, how many should I keep free for the medical and police checks? It is just two? I would just hate to upload everything and then try to upload my police and medical checks when I get asked to do them, and have no room!


Your medical will be uploaded by the relevant authorities - Bupa, so no space for that. In regards to police checks, it depends on the number of countries in which you have lived in the last 10 yrs; even so, you could combine all police checks into one file. I've lived in 3 countries, so had to get police checks from each country.


----------



## marineb

Hi there,

My partner and I applied for an offshore de facto visa on August, 6 while we were living in France. We are coming back to Australia for couple of months (I'll be on a tourist visa), and we would like to register our relationship in NSW and then add it to our application, would it be considered even if we do it after the lodgment? We have been living 12 months together before the application but we thought it would strengthen our case as we didn't have joint accounts and joint lease.
Cheers,


----------



## syd

marineb said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My partner and I applied for an offshore de facto visa on August, 6 while we were living in France. We are coming back to Australia for couple of months (I'll be on a tourist visa), and we would like to register our relationship in NSW and then add it to our application, would it be considered even if we do it after the lodgment? We have been living 12 months together before the application but we thought it would strengthen our case as we didn't have joint accounts and joint lease.
> Cheers,


Yes it is likely to strengthen your application as relationship registration is akin to marriage. Every bit helps


----------



## Arabella

marineb said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My partner and I applied for an offshore de facto visa on August, 6 while we were living in France. We are coming back to Australia for couple of months (I'll be on a tourist visa), and we would like to register our relationship in NSW and then add it to our application, would it be considered even if we do it after the lodgment? We have been living 12 months together before the application but we thought it would strengthen our case as we didn't have joint accounts and joint lease.
> Cheers,


I think you have to be resident in NSW for six months before you can register a relationship. Have you looked into it?


----------



## marineb

No, apparently not in NSW, you just need an utility bill with the NSW address dating from less than 3-months.


----------



## Arabella

marineb said:


> No, apparently not in NSW, you just need an utility bill with the NSW address dating from less than 3-months.


I wish it was that easy in Victoria!


----------



## Arabella

I have an immi account from applying for my second WHV, can I just use the same one?

Can I log in and have a look at the 820 and even start filling it out even though we don't plan to apply until January?

Is there any way of getting a look at my partner's part of the application (form sp40 or whatever it's called) before I submit my application and pay the fee?


----------



## syd

Arabella said:


> I have an immi account from applying for my second WHV, can I just use the same one?
> 
> Can I log in and have a look at the 820 and even start filling it out even though we don't plan to apply until January?
> 
> Is there any way of getting a look at my partner's part of the application (form sp40 or whatever it's called) before I submit my application and pay the fee?


Yes, no need to open a new account.

You can take as long as you want to complete the application form -saving info as you move along. You won't be allowed to move to another page until all questions are answered.

You won't have access to the sponsor's form until after you submit application; however his form has very similar questions and is a shorter version of yours from what I recall. &#128522;


----------



## Arabella

syd said:


> Yes, no need to open a new account.
> 
> You can take as long as you want to complete the application form -saving info as you move along. You won't be allowed to move to another page until all questions are answered.
> 
> You won't have access to the sponsor's form until after you submit application; however his form has very similar questions and is a shorter version of yours from what I recall. &#128522;


We're also a bit confused about whether we have to do stat decs?

So there's a bit on the forms where we have to fill out the nature of the relationship/household etc etc in little boxes and I know some people just write "see attached statements" but do we have to do another statement besides these?


----------



## sirilejeune

Awesome tips Amandy, really appreciated this  

I've applied for the 820 visa online on 30 Sept, so I'm still waiting. I've created this post and check list for everyone who is applying too and needs a little help like I did before applying! See: siridownunder.nl/aussie/en/our-820-partner-visa-application

Or if anyone has any questions, just contact / PM me and I'm happy to help!


----------



## syd

Arabella said:


> We're also a bit confused about whether we have to do stat decs?
> 
> So there's a bit on the forms where we have to fill out the nature of the relationship/household etc etc in little boxes and I know some people just write "see attached statements" but do we have to do another statement besides these?


Yes, you and your sponsor are required to write individual statements or stat decs; these can be written on ordinary paper or written on stat dec forms.

The info required for the nature of relationship etc. boxes on the form is repetitious; hence most people put 'see attached relationship statements' in those boxes.


----------



## Arabella

sirilejeune said:


> Awesome tips Amandy, really appreciated this
> 
> I've applied for the 820 visa online on 30 Sept, so I'm still waiting. I've created this post and check list for everyone who is applying too and needs a little help like I did before applying! See: siridownunder.nl/aussie/en/our-820-partner-visa-application
> 
> Or if anyone has any questions, just contact / PM me and I'm happy to help!


Hey,

Thanks for the awesome list!

A couple of questions that have popped up immediately (one is kinda what I've asked above):

1. Did your stat decs repeat what was in the application form for nature of relationship etc or does it talk about different stuff? Or did you just write "see stat decs" in these boxes? 
2. For the list of countries visited I might have some problems - being European like you! Did you just put the months where you were unsure rather than exact dates? Does my Australian sponsor also need to do this?
3. When you say there's a maximum of 60 documents excluding the sponsor's, does this mean the sponsor's are uploaded into a different area? How many documents can the sponsor upload? Is it 60 again?


----------



## sirilejeune

Hey Arabelle, 

No worries, hope that'll help you! Regarding to your questions:

1. My partner repeated the stat dec & application form a bit, but in the application form he stated it a bit more detailed then in the stat dec. Myself, I also wrote more of a summary in the stat dec and then I gave a very detailed description in the form. 
2. Yes so annoying right! I've put in the exact dates, like I stated in my post I am very organised lol so on my computer I've got folders with photo's of all those trips saying Paris 1-11-2013 to 4-11-2013 etc... But if you're unsure I'd just put in an estimate if I were you. I believe as a European we're not considered high risk and it's understandable that we travel all the time do different countries, right?  The list of countries visited does not apply for the sponsor (phew..)
3. Yes that's correct. The sponsor's documents are uploaded in a different area, but you can add these in the application, it just isn't included in the same area. It states (Person 1 - you) and (Person 2 - the sponsor). Just note that the sponsor's documents include stuff like police check, evidence of identity, form 40SP, evidence of residence, birth certificate, and that's about it. So all the other stuff (financial, photos, etc. you'll just upload in your section, that's why I added the tip to merge a lot of documents)

Here's my stat dec, I've used this one: ag.gov.au/Publications/Documents/CommonwealthStatutorydeclarationform.PDF and copied my statement in section two with Adobe Reader (because there's not that much space to write it by hand...)


----------



## syd

I don't think that it is a good idea to post your actual statement online. 

People can be devious (or just lazy) and duplicate your wording with of course their own situation/dates etc. You don't want your statement making the rounds publicly and becoming a template especially when your visa hasn't been granted yet.

Maybe I am just overly cautious, but it's always better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## kittudawra

yeah true just keep it your self . if you wanto explain just give points .


----------



## sirilejeune

Hi Syd, I agree with you and I've thought about this, but I googled a couple of statements myself and came up with details & ideas to put in there. I hope people understand this is just a guideline, but yes there are lazy people who would just copy & paste. Just to give Arabelle an example/hand here ... and I'll delete it after.  thanks


----------



## CCMS

syd said:


> I don't think that it is a good idea to post your actual statement online. People can be devious (or just lazy) and duplicate your wording with of course their own situation/dates etc. You don't want your statement making the rounds publicly and becoming a template especially when your visa hasn't been granted yet. Maybe I am just overly cautious, but it's always better to be safe than sorry.


Syd, I think you are making a very valid point .

This sort of material could easily be turned into a template.

Some time ago there was a fool selling fake documents for the second WHV on GumTree, which resulted in many visa cancellations and a tightening of the rules.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## sirilejeune

thanks for looking out guys! appreciate it


----------



## syd

CCMS said:


> Syd, I think you are making a very valid point .
> 
> This sort of material could easily be turned into a template.
> 
> Some time ago there was a fool selling fake documents for the second WHV on GumTree, which resulted in many visa cancellations and a tightening of the rules.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Australia


People never fail to amaze me!! I'm cautious because I have repeatedly seen people with good intentions being harmed by others.

With the Internet, one can never be too careful.


----------



## Arabella

CCMS said:


> Syd, I think you are making a very valid point .
> 
> This sort of material could easily be turned into a template.
> 
> Some time ago there was a fool selling fake documents for the second WHV on GumTree, which resulted in many visa cancellations and a tightening of the rules.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Australia


So annoying that a few people doing something stupid like that (including those who were stupid enough to pay this guy) can ruin it for so many!

It still amazes me that you have to do the regional work at all. Nothing like that exists for those who go to the UK or NZ on WHVs.


----------



## CCMS

Arabella said:


> So annoying that a few people doing something stupid like that (including those who were stupid enough to pay this guy) can ruin it for so many! It still amazes me that you have to do the regional work at all. Nothing like that exists for those who go to the UK or NZ on WHVs.


The good news is that the options have been expanded for those choosing to work in Northern Australia, incl. beautiful Cairns.

The reasoning behind the regional work requirement is to get people out of the capital cities and into the regional areas for the benefit of regional economies. They provide a major economic boost both through their labour and the money they spend locally.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## Arabella

CCMS said:


> The good news is that the options have been expanded for those choosing to work in Northern Australia, incl. beautiful Cairns.
> 
> The reasoning behind the regional work requirement is to get people out of the capital cities and into the regional areas for the benefit of regional economies. They provide a major economic boost both through their labour and the money they spend locally.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Australia


I get that side of it but so many backpackers end up getting poorly paid and promised work that never materialises. I realise steps are being made to try and improve this (as in, you now have to be paid a proper wage) but not sure how much difference it will make when some people are still going to "working" hostels that are supposedly offering work, paying to stay there and not getting any work. Also, it's damn hard work and even if you do get a proper wage I'm not sure it's fair for how physically demanding the job can be. What would happen to the agricultural industry without backpackers? Shouldn't it be able to support itself without depending on poorly paid people coming from overseas who are mostly only doing it because they want another visa?


----------



## CCMS

I have done a fair bit of farm work back in my backpacking days during the last century and found it really rewarding. Although the pay wasn't great, it was good enough and there weren't any scams around. I also met many locals, got to see some amazing places and formed many enduring friendships. That's what is was all about back then. 

Things are very different now and it is terrible to hear about the exploitation that is going on. It also seems that the worst exploitation is being perpetrated by "contractors" , who have no qualms about ripping off people from their home country. 

Maybe making the end user responsible for labour conditions, the way it used to be, will stop the rot, but there will always be those who will take advantage, because they can.


----------



## TarlarAustralia

CCMS said:


> The good news is that the options have been expanded for those choosing to work in Northern Australia, incl. beautiful Cairns. The reasoning behind the regional work requirement is to get people out of the capital cities and into the regional areas for the benefit of regional economies.


I couldn't agree more. I moved to Alice Springs for a few reasons, number one was so I could do my three months farm work. I completed that nearly two years ago and I'm still here. I love the remoteness of it (most of the time!) and the ease of finding work and houses to rent/buy. People should give regional and remote areas a try, you might learn to love it!


----------



## Arabella

CCMS said:


> I have done a fair bit of farm work back in my backpacking days during the last century and found it really rewarding. Although the pay wasn't great, it was good enough and there weren't any scams around. I also met many locals, got to see some amazing places and formed many enduring friendships. That's what is was all about back then.
> 
> Things are very different now and it is terrible to hear about the exploitation that is going on. It also seems that the worst exploitation is being perpetrated by "contractors" , who have no qualms about ripping off people from their home country.
> 
> Maybe making the end user responsible for labour conditions, the way it used to be, will stop the rot, but there will always be those who will take advantage, because they can.


Yeah I can imagine you could have a rewarding experience. So many people now just want to get it done so they can stay, it's probably changed a fair bit. Getting the good jobs is hard.


----------



## The_Frida

Hi, 
I'm applying for the Partner Visa and I'm worried about a few things, I was hoping you guys can help me  
So, long story short, I'm on tourist (eVisitor) visa atm. When I was applying for it I thought that it would be less suspicious if I write that I'm visiting friends in Australia, and that I'm staying with my friend (rather that that I'm staying with my partner even though that was the case). I stayed here for 2 months, went back to my home country, and came back to Aus after 6 months. Stayed here for 2 months and then we got married (that was 3 weeks ago) so now I'm preparing the visa application. I'm worried that they will look at my previous application (for the tourist visa) and that they could accuse me of giving false information about my relationship with my partner/husband. Was anyone here in the similar situation? 
There's also an issue with my father's last name on my marriage certificate. The celebrant added one extra letter to it, and it would take about 5 weeks to make the correction. I was hoping they won't notice it. What do you guys think?
Thanks!


----------



## Arabella

Maybe you could submit the marriage cert you have with an explanation of the error and upload the new one when you get it?

As for the staying with friends thing, I have no idea how they would view that. Not a lot you can do about it now. Are you submitting joint bills and rental agreements etc?


----------



## The_Frida

I was thinking about uploading it without the explanation, and if they ask I would pretend I didn't notice... And then I'd do the correction if it's necessary. 

We don't have any joint bills or rental agreements. We're staying at his parents house so I don't have anything in my name... 
We opened a joint bank account about a month ago but we're not using it because I still have some savings in cash so it's either me paying with cash or him with his credit card. 
I'm freaking out that they will refuse the application because we don't have enough evidence


----------



## syd

Hi The_Frida,

You have already made the mistake of not declaring your relationship when you made your visa application so you need to be very careful as you proceed. You might have some trouble convincing DIBP of the start date of your relationship since you didn't declare it before. I think you should at least have your case reviewed by an experienced and registered migration agent before submitting your application.

Also, you seem to need guidance regarding the required evidence so this is another reason that a migration agent might prove beneficial. It's not advisable to apply immediately after marriage as you need time to build up required evidence.

In regards to error on marriage certificate, get the error corrected. You don't need to submit marriage certificate immediately.

Save yourself the heartbreak and get your case assessed by a good agent. The cost isn't substantial. There are a few agents on this forum.


----------



## The_Frida

Hi Syd,

Thanks for your response. 
I was hoping that maybe they won't look the documents I've sent with my tourist visa application (that was almost a year ago). We do have some evidence of our relationship prior to getting married and we have a lease in both our names before my application for the tourist visa (so it's visible that we were in a relationship even back then), but it's hard to tell how much evidence is enough... Maybe even if they do check tourist visa application they won't be strict about referring to my partner as my friend... I don't know... I can't change that now anyway.
I was hoping that maybe someone here was in a similar situation and that everything turned out ok.
With the visa costing almost $7000, I'm really trying to avoid spending additional money on a migration agent  
We are in genuine and ongoing relationship so I'm really hoping that we'll be able to convince the case officer.

And regarding the marriage certificate, are you sure that I have enough time to upload it later? Because in Partner migration booklet it says that you have to upload it with the application.


> When you lodge your application, you must provide:
> • if you and your partner are married, a certified copy of the registry extract showing details of your
> marriage;
> Note: The department does not consider the decorative marriage certificate to be acceptable
> evidence of marriage. You will need to contact the relevant registering authority in Australia
> or overseas to request a registry extract. A list of Australian Registries of Births, Deaths and
> Marriages is available from the Australian Government website australia.gov.au


----------



## Arabella

They probably won't even look at your application for a couple of months so uploading it later shouldn't be a problem. As long as the marriage itself is dated prior to the date of the application.


----------



## syd

The_Frida said:


> Hi Syd,
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> I was hoping that maybe they won't look the documents I've sent with my tourist visa application (that was almost a year ago). We do have some evidence of our relationship prior to getting married and we have a lease in both our names before my application for the tourist visa (so it's visible that we were in a relationship even back then), but it's hard to tell how much evidence is enough... Maybe even if they do check tourist visa application they won't be strict about referring to my partner as my friend... I don't know... I can't change that now anyway.
> I was hoping that maybe someone here was in a similar situation and that everything turned out ok.
> With the visa costing almost $7000, I'm really trying to avoid spending additional money on a migration agent
> We are in genuine and ongoing relationship so I'm really hoping that we'll be able to convince the case officer.
> 
> And regarding the marriage certificate, are you sure that I have enough time to upload it later? Because in Partner migration booklet it says that you have to upload it with the application.


Partner visa applications are being scrutinized more closely now due to fake marriages etc., so it's highly likely that they will look at your previous declarations; especially since it appears that you haven't spent a lot of time together prior to marriage. I have seen migration agents warn against not declaring relationships in visitor visa applications as it might affect future partner visas.

While you can't change the past, a migration agent is better able to help you properly present your case and avoid more complications later. Many agents will offer guidance in preparing your case/review documents for a few hundred dollars prior to submitting your application. A few hundred dollars spent now is better than the risk of losing thousands and having to reapply or go through the delays of case review etc. I'm not trying to scare you; just saying that you should proceed carefully.

Re marriage certificate, you will have a few weeks to submit most documents; just upload other evidence of marriage until you get the marriage certificate. Most applications aren't even checked until months after application, since the processing times have being blown out to 12-15 months.

All the best


----------



## romanibga

*about medical check*

Hi guys,

hope you can help me.
I submitted my 820 application in march, si I think now its adequate to start looking to doing my medical exam, the question is this:

is it just a regular exam or do I need a special referral?
where can I do it / request it?

thanks a lot!


----------



## syd

romanibga said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> hope you can help me.
> I submitted my 820 application in march, si I think now its adequate to start looking to doing my medical exam, the question is this:
> 
> is it just a regular exam or do I need a special referral?
> where can I do it / request it?
> 
> thanks a lot!


If you applied online, then you can click on the 'get health details' link via your immiaccount. You will answer a few questions and your medical referral letter will be generated.

Bupa offers visa medical and the basic tests are mainly urine, HIV, x-ray. Any other tests required will depend on your health history and country of origin and/or countries visited recently.


----------



## Arabella

So I can log in to my immi account and start filling out my 820 application. I can only progress once I have completed a page. 

Can I save the page and go back to edit at a later date? I'm just thinking, when it comes to writing the four statements or if I need to clarify any information.

Also, I assume it's only other de facto relationships or marriages we have to declare? Not other periods of what immi consider "dating"?


----------



## syd

Arabella said:


> So I can log in to my immi account and start filling out my 820 application. I can only progress once I have completed a page.
> 
> Can I save the page and go back to edit at a later date? I'm just thinking, when it comes to writing the four statements or if I need to clarify any information.
> 
> Also, I assume it's only other de facto relationships or marriages we have to declare? Not other periods of what immi consider "dating"?


Yes, you can edit pages later. Just remember to go back and edit before submitting because it is possible to forget. I remember entering wrong birthdates for some family members and after thinking that I had reviewed the form carefully, I ended up submitting with the errors. I had to submit a notice of incorrect answers form.

*Yes, only other defacto relationships or marriages.


----------



## Arabella

syd said:


> Yes, you can edit pages later. Just remember to go back and edit before submitting because it is possible to forget. I remember entering wrong birthdates for some family members and after thinking that I had reviewed the form carefully, I ended up submitting with the errors. I had to submit a notice of incorrect answers form.
> 
> *Yes, only other defacto relationships or marriages.


Cool thanks. It's just the statements I'm worried about. I know all my family's birthdays and my parents' anniversary (my brothers aren't in and have never been in de facto relationships) so unless they trip me up by using the American dating system I should be fine.

I can't stand how Australians say "October twelve". Really grates on me!


----------



## christtianpinto

*Stat Declarations and Forms 888*

Hey guys,

first of all: thank you all so much for posting here and contributing towards helping each other. I just spent 2 days reading through ALL the posts and it is amazing how helpful this is.

The only question I couldn't quite get answered regarding the stat declarations and the forms is: how long are the forms valid for? Like, will it be ok if I have the declarations and forms signed and certified now but apply in two months time? 

Thank you guys so much again


----------



## shyla1870

I need help! 
How confusing is the application... can someone please help me with 2 questions?

My partner has been living here for 2 year on a business 457, just submitted an online application for Partner 820. I have made the payment -Now what??? Theres no option to upload the evidence/documentation? 

Also, received the Bridging A visa and it says... 
"A Bridging visa (class WA) has been granted to the applicant listed in the table below to allow you to remain in Australia during the processing of your application for a Partner (Temporary) (class UK) Partner (subclass 820) visa."

Then directly below that it says:
"About your bridging visa
This bridging visa is not in effect because your Temporary Business Entry visa is currently in effect."

What does that mean??

Any help would be appreciated. The call waiting for immigration is ridiculous.


----------



## Arabella

Ok, so this is our evidence so far. We plan to apply in January when we will also have a marriage certificate. Are there any glaring omissions?

*Nature of household*
Joint lease
Joint bills
Flybuys
Bank statements showing weekly shops out of the joint account in Coles/Woolworths
Petrol

*Finance*
Joint bank accounts - savings and normal
Joint purchases - fridge, washing machine, Ikea furniture
Car insurance paid out of joint account (not sure if my name is on it as it's only 3rd party)
Rego out of joint account
Bank statements evidencing my partner transferring money to my account for NT trip and Sydney trip (this was prior to joint account)

*Evidence of Social aspect*
Birthday cards each other and my family and friends to him and vice versa
Christmas cards to and from family
Engagement cards
New house cards
Wedding RSVPs
Photos
Social outings (including various tickets)
Joint travel - NT, Sydney, Gold Coast, London, France, Great Ocean Road (once with friends, once with my parents), Phillip Island (with my parents), Sorrento, Echuca, England for wedding, Tasmania for honeymoon

*Nature of commitment*
Skype log/facebook messages/letters during times spent apart
My partner is my super beneficiary (his main super is with the air force and we haven't looked into how difficult this is to change, it can't be done online like mine)
We will look into wills
My partner is my emergency contact at the gym (took a photo when I signed up, he's also at other places but don't know how to prove this)
We plan to travel, buy a house, have kids (will be written in statement)

*Other evidence*
Receipt for our wedding rings purchased in January 2015
Correspondence from wedding venue addressed to us both
Correspondence from registrar
Certificates of our intention to marry


----------



## TarlarAustralia

Arabella said:


> Ok, so this is our evidence so far. We plan to apply in January when we will also have a marriage certificate. Are there any glaring omissions? Nature of household Joint lease Joint bills Flybuys Bank statements showing weekly shops out of the joint account in Coles/Woolworths Petrol Finance Joint bank accounts - savings and normal Joint purchases - fridge, washing machine, Ikea furniture Car insurance paid out of joint account (not sure if my name is on it as it's only 3rd party) Rego out of joint account Bank statements evidencing my partner transferring money to my account for NT trip and Sydney trip (this was prior to joint account) Evidence of Social aspect Birthday cards each other and my family and friends to him and vice versa Christmas cards to and from family Engagement cards New house cards Wedding RSVPs Photos Social outings (including various tickets) Joint travel - NT, Sydney, Gold Coast, London, France, Great Ocean Road (once with friends, once with my parents), Phillip Island (with my parents), Sorrento, Echuca, England for wedding, Tasmania for honeymoon Nature of commitment Skype log/facebook messages/letters during times spent apart My partner is my super beneficiary (his main super is with the air force and we haven't looked into how difficult this is to change, it can't be done online like mine) We will look into wills My partner is my emergency contact at the gym (took a photo when I signed up, he's also at other places but don't know how to prove this) We plan to travel, buy a house, have kids (will be written in statement) Other evidence Receipt for our wedding rings purchased in January 2015 Correspondence from wedding venue addressed to us both Correspondence from registrar Certificates of our intention to marry


Will you be getting Stat Decs from family and friends? That's the only thing I see as missing


----------



## Arabella

shyla1870 said:


> I need help!
> How confusing is the application... can someone please help me with 2 questions?
> 
> My partner has been living here for 2 year on a business 457, just submitted an online application for Partner 820. I have made the payment -Now what??? Theres no option to upload the evidence/documentation?
> 
> Also, received the Bridging A visa and it says...
> "A Bridging visa (class WA) has been granted to the applicant listed in the table below to allow you to remain in Australia during the processing of your application for a Partner (Temporary) (class UK) Partner (subclass 820) visa."
> 
> Then directly below that it says:
> "About your bridging visa
> This bridging visa is not in effect because your Temporary Business Entry visa is currently in effect."
> 
> What does that mean??
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. The call waiting for immigration is ridiculous.


Normally if you apply for a partner visa when you're on a tourist visa or working holiday visa, you get Bridging Visa A (BVA) when that visa expires, until your partner visa is granted.

I think it means that if you haven't been granted your partner visa before your Temporary Business Entry expires, you will go onto BVA, allowing you to stay in Australia.


----------



## Arabella

TarlarAustralia said:


> Will you be getting Stat Decs from family and friends? That's the only thing I see as missing


Oh yeah we will. We're onto that.


----------



## TarlarAustralia

Arabella said:


> Oh yeah we will. We're onto that.


It all looks good to me then, I bet you can't wait to apply!


----------



## Arabella

TarlarAustralia said:


> It all looks good to me then, I bet you can't wait to apply!


I really really can't!

Still got loads of scanning and stuff to do and gotta actually put the evidence together. But I know we have all of that stuff listed above.

Would you submit all the engagement/house/Christmas cards?


----------



## TarlarAustralia

shyla1870 said:


> I need help!  How confusing is the application... can someone please help me with 2 questions? My partner has been living here for 2 year on a business 457, just submitted an online application for Partner 820. I have made the payment -Now what??? Theres no option to upload the evidence/documentation? Also, received the Bridging A visa and it says... "A Bridging visa (class WA) has been granted to the applicant listed in the table below to allow you to remain in Australia during the processing of your application for a Partner (Temporary) (class UK) Partner (subclass 820) visa." Then directly below that it says: "About your bridging visa This bridging visa is not in effect because your Temporary Business Entry visa is currently in effect." What does that mean?? Any help would be appreciated. The call waiting for immigration is ridiculous.


It means that the visa you arrived in Australia on (the business entry one) is still active. Your bridging visa will automatically come into effect once that visa ends, you don't need to do anything. Bridging visa don't start until the current visa has expired.


----------



## TarlarAustralia

Arabella said:


> I really really can't! Still got loads of scanning and stuff to do and gotta actually put the evidence together. But I know we have all of that stuff listed above. Would you submit all the engagement/house/Christmas cards?


Yeah I'd submit it all. If they don't look at it it or they don't count it as evidence it doesn't matter to you, but it's better to have it there than not! 
The worst thing for me was the stat decs. Relying on other people to do them to a deadline was awful. I felt like I was nagging everyone so much!

It's been 11 months since I applied now, and I haven't heard a thing. It's gone very quick though, I thought time would drag and is constantly check my emails but most of the time I manage to forget about it


----------



## Arabella

TarlarAustralia said:


> Yeah I'd submit it all. If they don't look at it it or they don't count it as evidence it doesn't matter to you, but it's better to have it there than not!
> The worst thing for me was the stat decs. Relying on other people to do them to a deadline was awful. I felt like I was nagging everyone so much!
> 
> It's been 11 months since I applied now, and I haven't heard a thing. It's gone very quick though, I thought time would drag and is constantly check my emails but most of the time I manage to forget about it


That's good and I think I'll be like that as long as I manage to get work. Just want to get it all uploaded! Where are you based?


----------



## Arabella

TarlarAustralia said:


> The worst thing for me was the stat decs. Relying on other people to do them to a deadline was awful. I felt like I was nagging everyone so much!


Yeah, I don't think we've been proactive enough with that but we wanna get it sorted before we go to England (less than 2 weeks to go!).


----------



## TarlarAustralia

Arabella said:


> That's good and I think I'll be like that as long as I manage to get work. Just want to get it all uploaded! Where are you based?


 Alice Springs. I applied via Perth as apparently the office in Darwin don't accept partner applications. What about you?

I'm lucky with work, I work for the NT Government and its a great job. They hired me on a years casual contact because they can't hire non residents on a full time basis, but my hours are full time anyway. It runs out at the start of May 2016 so I'm crossing everything it's approved by then so I can transfer to the full time permanent contract!


----------



## Arabella

TarlarAustralia said:


> Alice Springs. I applied via Perth as apparently the office in Darwin don't accept partner applications. What about you?
> 
> I'm lucky with work, I work for the NT Government and its a great job. They hired me on a years casual contact because they can't hire non residents on a full time basis, but my hours are full time anyway. It runs out at the start of May 2016 so I'm crossing everything it's approved by then so I can transfer to the full time permanent contract!


Melbourne! So hopefully they speed up processing times a bit


----------



## syd

christtianpinto said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> first of all: thank you all so much for posting here and contributing towards helping each other. I just spent 2 days reading through ALL the posts and it is amazing how helpful this is.
> 
> The only question I couldn't quite get answered regarding the stat declarations and the forms is: how long are the forms valid for? Like, will it be ok if I have the declarations and forms signed and certified now but apply in two months time?
> 
> Thank you guys so much again


From Partner visa Booklet:

"The statutory declarations must have been made no more than 6 weeks prior to the day you lodge your application."


----------



## CCMS

syd said:


> From Partner visa Booklet: "The statutory declarations must have been made no more than 6 weeks prior to the day you lodge your application."


 Syd, notice the heading that contains that particular information:

"Statements from certain persons usually barred from applying for a Partner visa"

It typically applies to people affected by s. 48, not your standard applicant.


----------



## Arabella

CCMS said:


> Syd, notice the heading that contains that particular information:
> 
> "Statements from certain persons usually barred from applying for a Partner visa"
> 
> It typically applies to people affected by s. 48, not your standard applicant.


So if we get ours done now for a mid-January application, that's ok?


----------



## syd

CCMS said:


> Syd, notice the heading that contains that particular information:
> 
> "Statements from certain persons usually barred from applying for a Partner visa"
> 
> It typically applies to people affected by s. 48, not your standard applicant.


Ah ok...thanks! Don't know how I missed that


----------



## CCMS

syd said:


> Ah ok...thanks! Don't know how I missed that


The information booklets are good for an initial orientation, but should not be relied on for the actual visa application. The wording can be ambiguous or even incorrect.

Migration agents tend to work their way systematically through the various schedules of the migration regulations of the relevant visa class/subclass. It is basically a system of elemination.

This 6 week validity thing comes up quite often, so obviously the text in the booklet is causing some confusion. In fact there is no legal requirement for a form 888 at all, except in this particular instance.

Having said that, it is always advisable to include as many as you can and make them as recent as possible.


----------



## christtianpinto

(I posted that one earlier but couldn't get any replies yet. Hope you guys can help me) 

Hey guys,

first of all: thank you all so much for posting here and contributing towards helping each other. I just spent 2 days reading through ALL the posts and it is amazing how helpful this is.

The only question I couldn't quite get answered regarding the stat declarations and the forms is: how long are the forms valid for? Like, will it be ok if I have the declarations and forms signed and certified now but apply in two months time? 

Thank you guys so much again


----------



## AndrewTruong

I just submiited my online 820 application
Paid 6845 visa fee on 4/11/2015
Granted BVA on 5/11/2015
Medical check on 6/11/2015

Waiting for my 820 being granted


----------



## christtianpinto

Thanks Syd!
I've read so much information (including the booklet) and sometimes you just miss on things. Thanks so much again



syd said:


> From Partner visa Booklet:
> 
> "The statutory declarations must have been made no more than 6 weeks prior to the day you lodge your application."


----------



## CCMS

christtianpinto said:


> Thanks Syd! I've read so much information (including the booklet) and sometimes you just miss on things. Thanks so much again


This typically only applies in certain situations, where an applicant is subject to s.48.

You should really not rely on the booklet to complete your application.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## christtianpinto

Sorry, but what would the s.48 be?



CCMS said:


> This typically only applies in certain situations, where an applicant is subject to s.48.
> 
> You should really not rely on the booklet to complete your application.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## christtianpinto

And yeah, the booklet is sort of a last case back up for some information, definetly not 100% accurate



CCMS said:


> This typically only applies in certain situations, where an applicant is subject to s.48.
> 
> You should really not rely on the booklet to complete your application.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## CCMS

christtianpinto said:


> Sorry, but what would the s.48 be?


It basically deals with non-citizens in Australia who do not hold a substantive visa; and after last entering Australia, were refused a visa or who held a visa that was canceled.

Under certain circumstances, they can apply for a partner visa and that's where the extra form 888 requirements come in, that many people are confused about.

You can read the whole thing here:

http://www.austlii.edu.au/au/legis/cth/consol_act/ma1958118/s48.html

The additional form 888 requirements are dealt with elsewhere in the migration regulations.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## christtianpinto

Got it!
Thank you so much.



CCMS said:


> It basically deals with non-citizens in Australia who do not hold a substantive visa; and after last entering Australia, were refused a visa or who held a visa that was canceled.
> 
> Under certain circumstances, they can apply for a partner visa and that's where the extra form 888 requirements come in, that many people are confused about.
> 
> You can read the whole thing here:
> 
> MIGRATION ACT 1958 - SECT 48 Non-citizen refused a visa or whose visa cancelled may only apply for particular visas
> 
> The additional form 888 requirements are dealt with elsewhere in the migration regulations.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## kamilaz

HI. Form 888, question 6. Have u attached evidence of you Australian cetizenship..... If the person was born in Australia do they have to attach anything? Thanks


----------



## lildevil872

kamilaz said:


> HI. Form 888, question 6. Have u attached evidence of you Australian cetizenship..... If the person was born in Australia do they have to attach anything? Thanks


yup I uploaded scans of the person's passport


----------



## kamilaz

That's what I thought , thank you


----------



## Sarah8

Hello 
Thanks for the tips, 
Why do you mean by bridging visa is granted once application submitted? 
Can my partner travel to Australia with that bridging visa while we are waiting for the spouse visa to come through?


----------



## Arabella

Sarah8 said:


> Hello
> Thanks for the tips,
> Why do you mean by bridging visa is granted once application submitted?
> Can my partner travel to Australia with that bridging visa while we are waiting for the spouse visa to come through?


You will only get a bridging visa if your partner is in Australia on another visa when you apply. If you apply offshore you will not getting a bridging visa but you may be able to get a tourist visa in the interim.


----------



## Sarah8

Another quick question 
I have seen there is no signature on the online application compared to the paper one. Is this correct there is no need? Or will there ask when I pay and fill my sponsor form?


----------



## Mish

There is no signature required for online.


----------



## Arabella

If we apply for our partner visa on a Saturday and pay by BPAY, any idea how long it's likely to be processed? We get back to Australia on the Saturday and leave for Tasmania the following Friday and we want to be able to upload as much as possible before we go away. And it would also be good to have my partner fill out his bit.

We're away for two weeks then. Will that be a problem if we haven't uploaded everything? From what I've read, I don't think so.


----------



## The_Frida

I applied for the visa on Friday and I was granted a Bridging visa automatically. Now I'm about to start uploading the documents and I was wondering what am I required to translate. I thought that I have to translate my ID card and my Passport, but I noticed that they contain both Croatian and English translation so I'm guessing I don't have to make an additional translation of those documents. Am I right? 
I had no idea that those translations are so expensive so I'm trying to avoid translating anything that's not really necessary. 
I'm also wondering what National Identity Card (other than Passport) for my partner would be. Only drivers license or could I provide something else? I would like to avoid providing the drivers license because he's got different address on it.
And, one more thing, regarding the Marriage certificate, do I have to scan the back of it or is it ok if just the front is provided?


----------



## Arabella

Has anyone ever paid for this visa by taking the cash into the bank that immigration deal with and paying over the counter?

We're looking for alternatives to BPAY as we can't spend more than $2000 a day on our card (and according to Commbank, this can't be changed).


----------



## CCMS

Arabella said:


> Has anyone ever paid for this visa by taking the cash into the bank that immigration deal with and paying over the counter? We're looking for alternatives to BPAY as we can't spend more than $2000 a day on our card (and according to Commbank, this can't be changed).


Forget it. It is either BPay or credit card. You can use a bank cheque if you lodge a paper application.

Pre-payment is only available under certain circumstances with offshore paper applications.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## Arabella

CCMS said:


> Forget it. It is either BPay or credit card. You can use a bank cheque if you lodge a paper application.
> 
> Pre-payment is only available under certain circumstances with offshore paper applications.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Australia


Ok cool, just thought I'd ask.

We just want to avoid doing BPAY because it takes a few days to process and we only have a week to start uploading documents before we go to Tasmania. Any idea how long our BPAY would take?


----------



## TarlarAustralia

Arabella said:


> Has anyone ever paid for this visa by taking the cash into the bank that immigration deal with and paying over the counter?
> 
> We're looking for alternatives to BPAY as we can't spend more than $2000 a day on our card (and according to Commbank, this can't be changed).


I have a limit on my card too, but the transaction went through fine, even though it was well over the limit, my bank told me there would be no problems, they didn't need to extend the limit, and it worked.. It's very unusual to not be able to change it :/


----------



## The_Frida

The_Frida said:


> I applied for the visa on Friday and I was granted a Bridging visa automatically. Now I'm about to start uploading the documents and I was wondering what am I required to translate. I thought that I have to translate my ID card and my Passport, but I noticed that they contain both Croatian and English translation so I'm guessing I don't have to make an additional translation of those documents. Am I right?
> I had no idea that those translations are so expensive so I'm trying to avoid translating anything that's not really necessary.
> I'm also wondering what National Identity Card (other than Passport) for my partner would be. Only drivers license or could I provide something else? I would like to avoid providing the drivers license because he's got different address on it.
> And, one more thing, regarding the Marriage certificate, do I have to scan the back of it or is it ok if just the front is provided?


Does anyone know answers to this? Please


----------



## kamilaz

Hi. I want to translate my birth certificate online. Is Naati certified ok?


----------



## TanyaSatnam

The_Frida said:


> Does anyone know answers to this? Please


Hey hey Croatian girl! Kako si? 

It's good to see that one more Croatian is in the same situation as I am! 
To answer your question, I don't plan to translate our passport because it already has everything in English. As well as our National ID. My husband is attaching scan of his drivers license (he has our address on it) and his Australian and French passport, as well as his citizenship certificate. 
Hope you're doing great. PM me for more stories, tips, chats, whatever


----------



## The_Frida

TanyaSatnam said:


> Hey hey Croatian girl! Kako si?
> 
> It's good to see that one more Croatian is in the same situation as I am!
> To answer your question, I don't plan to translate our passport because it already has everything in English. As well as our National ID. My husband is attaching scan of his drivers license (he has our address on it) and his Australian and French passport, as well as his citizenship certificate.
> Hope you're doing great. PM me for more stories, tips, chats, whatever


Hey 
I wanted to send you a private message but I think that I can't because you don't have enough posts on forum.. or something like that? You can try sending me one to see if it works


----------



## TanyaSatnam

The_Frida said:


> Hey
> I wanted to send you a private message but I think that I can't because you don't have enough posts on forum.. or something like that? You can try sending me one to see if it works


Yeah, I don't know how that works  
I'm on instagram under this same name, if you have it. So we can start from there.

And btw I'm in very very similar situation like you. Not enough evidence and all that stuff 

Applied yesterday, got my bridging visa today. Yaaay. At least something.


----------



## HORACEWONG

Just a quick question regarding immi online submission. After I submitted and paid my 820 application online, am I able to update my answers in the form? Since I want to change my supporting witness. Thanks.


----------



## Mish

HORACEWONG said:


> Just a quick question regarding immi online submission. After I submitted and paid my 820 application online, am I able to update my answers in the form? Since I want to change my supporting witness. Thanks.


Nope......


----------



## Swizzl

Hi all!
A big thank you goes out to all of you who take their time and help us out, reading through this forum has helped me a lot! I hope I will be able to give back and share my experience in the future.
I would like to hear your opinion on our situation:

Our plan was to apply from offshore and move back once my visa is granted, but the situation has changed and due to family issues we need to move back urgently and considering the process time is currently at 12-15 months - we just can't wait for this long.
Now. That's why we were wondering if I could travel to Australia on a tourist visa and then lodge my application onshore after arrival? Like this we could still live together, care for his family and wait it out in Australia.

Our situation is as follows:

I am swiss, my husband is australian citizen. We were in a defacto relationship for 5 years before we got married this year.
I am not worried at all to get enough evidence as we lived together for 5 years and we have financial statements, proof of living together (for at least three years) etc. 
I am asking this as all the proof and documents we would upload would be from Switzerland (rental contract, bank statements, etc.) and not from Australia. Is that a problem?
Has anyone else lodged an application onshore while on a tourist visa? Would you recommend to apply directly for the 801?

Sorry if this has been discussed before - I have started reading from page 100 as the eariler pages seem to be from 2013 and earlier and I am sure things have changed since then.....

Thanks so much in advance for your feedback!


----------



## sydney2015

*myGov account*

Hi all and especially Becky26! 

I've read on this forum that Becky26 had submitted screen shots of myGov account showing that sponsor and applicant are each others' emergency contacts. I logged into my myGov account and wanted to do the same with my partner but can't find how to do it! Can somebody help me please? I don't see how I can add my partner as emergency contact.


----------



## Mish

It is on the ATO part. I hope that helps. If it doesn't let me know and I can tell you where under ATO it is.


----------



## Alikiwi

Hi Swizzl,

I'm no expert but provided they grant you a tourist visa, then it should be straight forward. You can apply for a partner visa onshore.


----------



## AnnieTran

Hi,
I'm just wondering, I have completed the applicant's form online and paid for it, I have moved to the sponsor's form and it's asking the exact questions. I think I was a bit confused because I thought what I have filled in the boxes RE financial, social aspects etc. were supposed to bemade by two of us, NOT individuals as we have separated stat decs. 
Does that mean I need to get my partner to fill in these boxes again in his own words in the sponsor's form?
I hope that makes sense, I'm totally confused.
Thanks in advance.
Annie


----------



## Mish

Yes needs to be in your own words.


----------



## sydney2015

Thank you, Mish, I have found it 



Mish said:


> It is on the ATO part. I hope that helps. If it doesn't let me know and I can tell you where under ATO it is.


----------



## Swizzl

Alikiwi said:


> Hi Swizzl,
> 
> I'm no expert but provided they grant you a tourist visa, then it should be straight forward. You can apply for a partner visa onshore.


Thanks for your reply Alikiwi - in the meantime I have also read that it is possible IF there is no "no further stay" condition tied to the visa. Now I am wondering who will get this "no further stay" condition and who doesn't? Does it have anything to do with high risk / low risk country? 
Have a great day everybody!


----------



## syd

Swizzl said:


> Thanks for your reply Alikiwi - in the meantime I have also read that it is possible IF there is no "no further stay" condition tied to the visa. Now I am wondering who will get this "no further stay" condition and who doesn't? Does it have anything to do with high risk / low risk country?
> Have a great day everybody!


Are you eligible for ETA? No further stay is not attached to ETA, however, if you apply for visa 600 then it is always a possibility. Yes, 'no further stay condition' is more like to be attached to visas granted to applicants from high risk countries or if you have recently spent a long time in Australia visa on a visa such as WHV.


----------



## SharpJE

Does your passport need to be a certified copy or will a color photocopy be enough?


----------



## Mish

SharpJE said:


> Does your passport need to be a certified copy or will a color photocopy be enough?


Applying by post: certified copy
Applying online: colour scan of the original


----------



## SharpJE

Thanks, another question though.

Where do I upload my partners/sponsors Statutory Declaration form? There doesn't seem to be a default location for it. (besides the specific spots within categories...do i just upload to one of those with Statutory Declaration as an option?)


----------



## Rimmel

Hello everyone and Merry Christmas!! 
I am wondering that is that current document checklist for Visa 820? https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/801-/Partner-visa-(subclasses-820-and-801)-document-checklist

Thank you so much! 
and Happy Holidays


----------



## kqqq

Quote:
Originally Posted by SharpJE View Post
Does your passport need to be a certified copy or will a color photocopy be enough?



Mish said:


> Applying by post: certified copy
> Applying online: colour scan of the original


Just checking if this is still valid for now in 2016? Thanks


----------



## Mish

kqqq said:


> Just checking if this is still valid for now in 2016? Thanks


Nothing has changed in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Cecile

I'm about to lodge a Partner visa online in the next few weeks, thanks a lot for all your advices !


----------



## ngup2013

To get a NPC from the AFP, by submitting online, does the identification documents need to be copy & certified or can it be colour scanned?


----------



## Nushkito

Hi all!

My partner and I are in the middle of uploading documents for our online 801 Partner Visa. All was going well until I logged on yesterday (and again today) to start another uploading session and started to encounter some issues.

As an example: 

Under the heading "Nature of the couple's mutual commitment to each other" - I had previously uploaded a Stat Dec and a few Superannuation Documents. Now I would like to upload a separate category of document under the same "Nature of the couple's.." heading but it seems that I can only add new documents under the two document types I have already uploaded which are the Statutory Declaration and Superannuation Document. 

I remember there previously being an "Attach document" link inline and to the right of the "Nature of the couple's mutual commitment to each other" heading but it is not there anymore.

Has this happened to anyone else? Any ideas on how to proceed?

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## syd

Nushkito said:


> Hi all!
> 
> My partner and I are in the middle of uploading documents for our online 801 Partner Visa. All was going well until I logged on yesterday (and again today) to start another uploading session and started to encounter some issues.
> 
> As an example:
> 
> Under the heading "Nature of the couple's mutual commitment to each other" - I had previously uploaded a Stat Dec and a few Superannuation Documents. Now I would like to upload a separate category of document under the same "Nature of the couple's.." heading but it seems that I can only add new documents under the two document types I have already uploaded which are the Statutory Declaration and Superannuation Document.
> 
> I remember there previously being an "Attach document" link inline and to the right of the "Nature of the couple's mutual commitment to each other" heading but it is not there anymore.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else? Any ideas on how to proceed?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!


If you scroll down to the bottom of the page you should see the 'Attach document' link. You can then select the category required.


----------



## springwater

Hello, everyone! I have been lurking in this forum for a while now and this is my first time posting. Me and my partner applied for our Partner Visa 820 just last night and I wanted to ask you guys if you think we have provided sufficient evidences.

Here is our background:
Met in December 2008
Kept constant communication online and sponsor visits me in PH at least once a year.
Started relationship officially in December 2012
Sponsor went back to Australia again but visits me in between.
In 2014 I visited my partner in Australia on a Tourist Visa.
Applied for and granted a student visa in 2014 and flew to Australia on January
Started de facto relationship in January 2015
Lodged our partner application in January 2016

I have provided all the recommended documents for the personal documents for both me and my partner except for the Form80.

We live in her family's house so we haven't got a lease or any binding contract. We do not pay rent but we do contribute with boarding. Similarly, all the utilities are under her parent's names. Seeing as I am on a student visa, my partner who is gainfully employed, shoulders most of the expenditures and day-to-day expenses. She transfers money to her parents, while I transfer some to little money to her every now and then. This is explained in both of our Statutory Declarations and her family's.

Evidence of Relationship
Stat decs from sponsor and applicant using the recommended sponsor and applicant forms
3 Witness Statutory Declarations from her AU Citizen immediate family
1 stat dec from her in-law who is a PR (I uploaded these under Form888 drop down)
2 statements from my siblings from back home, both non AU citizens (I uploaded under evidence of relationship)

Length of De Facto
History of relationship from sponsor and applicant
A relationship timeline I illustrated in a line graph of some sort

Financial
Joint Bank Account - not much activity but there are deposits coming from both of us
Our welcome letter from AGL under both our names (no statement yet as this was just recently applied for)
Applicant's bank account, where expenses for shared meals, transfers to sponsor, pet expenses and other stuff are highlighted
Sponsor's bank account and credit card statements, same as above highlighted, with the addition of transfers for boarding and utilities payments to parents
Vodafone statements where both are paid for and under sponsors name
A letter from the bank that says sponsor has added me as secondary card holder
Joint car ownership
Online receipts of applicant's gifts to sponsor
Online receipts of sponsor's gifts to applicant
Photos of some of the gifts we bought for each other

Nature of Household
Same AGL energy plan notice as above
Joint pet registration for our cat and dog to show shared responsibility
Photos of us with our pets, and the food we prepare at home, and photo of our room
Correspondences addressed to both of us (joint) and us (individually) to indicate we reside in the same house

Social Context
Hotel bookings from Joint Travel
Joint travel bookings and tickets
Joint social invitations (which are mostly online invitations on Facebook)
A screenshot of our Facebook profiles, showing we are in a relationship and the number of our mutual friends
Scanned tags and photos of shared correspondences, mail, and gifts to us as a couple (same as evidence to show we live in the same house)
18 photos of us together when we go out and travel
6 photos of applicant with sponsor's family
6 photos of sponsor with applicant's family
6 photos of couple together with friends

Nature of Commitment
Applicant's travel itineraries and passport stamps to be with Sponsor
Sponsor's travel itineraries and passport stamps to be with Applicant
Screenshots of online messenger and apps of couple maintaining communication while apart (from time we met and time we were in a long distance relationship)
Phone records of applicant, where calls made to sponsor are highlighted
Phone records of sponsor, where calls are made to applicant are highlighted
Applicant listing sponsor as emergency contact in school
Sponsor listing applicant as emergency contact in work
Joint car insurance
Photos of couple personal letters and cards, some of them are scanned

Do you guys think these are sufficient? My biggest concerns are 1) that we do not have enough evidences under Nature of Household, and that 2) we do not have joint utilities account or a lease because of our household situation. Really hoping the veterans, successful applicants and mods can give me some input (Hello, CollegeGirl and Mish! Most notably)

Thank you in advance


----------



## TFYAF

Hi everyone, 

I just wanted to contribute towards what I think is a fantastic source for 820/801 application insight.

This is a way for me to give back to the people who have posted before me as this forum helped me immensely.

First off Good Luck to everyone who are starting their journey - do not be disheartened, everything will fall into place it's just going to take preparation and time that's all.

3 things I wanted to share:
1. There's no need to 'overdo' it with regards to attaching every single event you two may have shared - for example out of the numerous trips, weddings, baby showers, birthdays, work events etc we attended I selected a few to attach with the application in the form of invitations (scanned both invitation and envelope showing our home address) and fight tickets. By all means if you are someone who wants to be thorough attach as many things you think is necessary - its just I'm mindful of all the applications a case worker would have to go through and I thought sending in 8 wedding invitations was going to be pointless. Snapshots of what events you have been to together shows the level of commitment you two have just as much as a massive log of every single event you two have shared.
2. My opinion is it's probably not the best idea to send a massive catalog of pictures - I selected total of 7 which spanned over a couple of years and showed us at various points of our lives (attending family wedding,City2Surf, Xmas etc). 
3. Support of family and friends can mean a lot during this time as I know it can be difficult leading up to the application - make sure to unwind and take a breather when it gets overwhelming.

Even though it's always case by case scenario I hope my scenario/timeline will help people get an indication of what to expect:

Agent (I'm based in Sydney)
Online
Application was not Decision Ready 
Applied Dec 18 2013
Granted 20 Oct 2014

All the best everyone!


----------



## spiedze

*Passport photos for visa application*

Hi,

I wanted to ask - how did you, guys, upload passport photos? Just scan two side by side, or did you also write your name on the back or something?

Thanks.


----------



## JTQLD

spiedze said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wanted to ask - how did you, guys, upload passport photos? Just scan two side by side, or did you also write your name on the back or something?
> 
> Thanks.


Hey, to cover all bases we uploaded to side by side and also copied the backs with the names on them from these two scanned in files we put them in the same document, with the signed backs under the two pictures side by side.

It seems that it's likely unnecessary to do the names, when doing online lodgement, but it's mentioned in some information and so it can't hurt. The point is it's uploaded and their for CO to assess 

Hope that helps.


----------



## spiedze

Thank you.

Did you date it as well, or just wrote the names?



JTQLD said:


> Hey, to cover all bases we uploaded to side by side and also copied the backs with the names on them from these two scanned in files we put them in the same document, with the signed backs under the two pictures side by side.
> 
> It seems that it's likely unnecessary to do the names, when doing online lodgement, but it's mentioned in some information and so it can't hurt. The point is it's uploaded and their for CO to assess
> 
> Hope that helps.


----------



## JTQLD

spiedze said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Did you date it as well, or just wrote the names?


No, but they have the time stamp from when they were uploaded. I don't think that all be a problem. 
Cheers


----------



## Romh

Wondering if someone could help out here.

I'm in the process of uploading documents for the 820. At the top of the attach documents page in our immiaccount it says:

"There are specific quality and formatting requirements when scanning documents. Refer to the help text before attaching documents."

Problem is when I click the little question mark to see that help document, it doesn't connect to anything (times out) and this has been the case for a few days. Could anyone explain what these requirements are?

As far as I'm aware, pdfs and jpegs are acceptable, no bigger than 5MB. Is there anything else I should know?


----------



## JTQLD

Romh said:


> Wondering if someone could help out here.
> 
> I'm in the process of uploading documents for the 820. At the top of the attach documents page in our immiaccount it says:
> 
> "There are specific quality and formatting requirements when scanning documents. Refer to the help text before attaching documents."
> 
> Problem is when I click the little question mark to see that help document, it doesn't connect to anything (times out) and this has been the case for a few days. Could anyone explain what these requirements are?
> 
> As far as I'm aware, pdfs and jpegs are acceptable, no bigger than 5MB. Is there anything else I should know?


They also had a picture DPI quality requirement of like 96 I think. But as long as you are just uploading PDFs under the 5mb limit, I don't see you having a problem.

Cheers!


----------



## Romh

Cheers JTQLD, that helps


----------



## Rimmel

Amandy said:


> Hi Sydneygal,
> 
> There will be a list of "Evidence of" headings that say "Recommended" and "Attach Document" next to them. There's about 20 headings.
> 
> There will be two sets of these 20 or so headings, one for the applicant and one for the sponsor.
> 
> Be very very careful because once you've uploaded the document, you cannot delete it.


Hello there!
So i will apply our de facto visa next month and this is where I got confused! Matching "Evidence Type" to "Documents type" !!! 

How did you match them all right?!!


----------



## BionicAllah

Apologies if this question has been asked already. 

I'm a little confused with the online application. I've got to the part where I can upload all my support evidence however once i've selected one type of document it won't allow be to upload another type in that section. For example under the heading "Financial aspects of the relationship, Evidence of" I've uploaded 4 different bank statements under the document type "Bank Statement - Joint" but now I want to upload proof that my partner is the main beneficiary of my Pension fund but it won't let me select a new document type. 

Is there any way around this or do I just need one type of proof for each header?


----------



## Mish

When we applied we could submit as much for each doc type that we wanted.

There is a limit of 60 docs that can be uploaded per applicant.

IMO beneficiary of super/pension fund is not financial but nature of commitment.


----------



## BionicAllah

Mish said:


> When we applied we could submit as much for each doc type that we wanted.
> 
> There is a limit of 60 docs that can be uploaded per applicant.
> 
> IMO beneficiary of super/pension fund is not financial but nature of commitment.


Thank you.

Do you know if you can upload more than 1 type of document though to each header. It's seems once I've load one type of document it won't let me up load another type. Again under "Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of" I've upload various travel tickets but now I want to upload other types of evidence it won't allow me to select anything other than Travel Ticket.


----------



## Mish

Have you clicked attach on the right hand side? I remember attaching travel documents for each and adding 3 or 4 from different trips. Is that what you mean?


----------



## BionicAllah

Mish said:


> Have you clicked attach on the right hand side? I remember attaching travel documents for each and adding 3 or 4 from different trips. Is that what you mean?


Hey,

I have no problem uploading the documents. What I mean is prior to me adding anything under "Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of" I could click on the drop down for document types and choose from a selection of document types. After uploading a few documents under the file type "travel ticket'' All the other file type options have disappeared and I can only select "travel ticket''.


----------



## Mish

Click on the attach file on the right hand side and there should not be an issue. This is what we did and had no issue.


----------



## BionicAllah

Mish said:


> Click on the attach file on the right hand side and there should not be an issue. This is what we did and had no issue.


That's what I do. Must be an I.T. issue.


----------



## Mish

BionicAllah said:


> That's what I do. Must be an I.T. issue.


How many documents have you attached?


----------



## BionicAllah

Mish said:


> How many documents have you attached?


In total 13.


----------



## Mish

BionicAllah said:


> In total 13.


It is really strange. We never had this issue.

Maybe try again tomorrow.


----------



## BionicAllah

Mish said:


> It is really strange. We never had this issue.
> 
> Maybe try again tomorrow.


It looks like they have to do some maintenance on the immi website so hopefully that is what's causing the issue.

Thank you helping me though.


----------



## Canberraman

BionicAllah said:


> Apologies if this question has been asked already.
> 
> I'm a little confused with the online application. I've got to the part where I can upload all my support evidence however once i've selected one type of document it won't allow be to upload another type in that section. For example under the heading "Financial aspects of the relationship, Evidence of" I've uploaded 4 different bank statements under the document type "Bank Statement - Joint" but now I want to upload proof that my partner is the main beneficiary of my Pension fund but it won't let me select a new document type.
> 
> Is there any way around this or do I just need one type of proof for each header?


BionicAllah,

If you click on the "attach documents" on the right hand side of an already attached document, you will NOT be able to attach a different type or heading of documents.

If you want to attach more documents under the BIG heading, you need to click "attach more documents" at the bottom of the screen, and select it from there.

Hope that helps.


----------



## kris1

Hello everyone!

Sorry if this is not the right thread for my question... 

Getting ready to apply for the 820 visa, and will start uploading within the next week. This is our evidence, do you guys think it's strong enough?

ID:
• Applicant's passport, birth certificate (translated and original)
• Sponsors passport, driving license

Health and character docs:
• Applicant police check from overseas (will get Australian in a few months and upload then)
• Form 80
• Sponsor police check from overseas (are police check mandatory for the sponsor? There are no children included in the application)

Financial:
• Bank statements from joint account (only had this for about 6 months back in 2014 as we saved to move overseas)
• Applicant bank statements (highlighted, showing payments for joint things, mostly plane tickets and hotel bookings)
• Sponsor bank statements (highlighted, showing payments for joint things, e.g. paid for electricity when the bill was in the applicant's name, before we got joint bills)
• Bank statements from sponsor's savings account overseas (not a joint account, but we named it with both our names, as they didn't allow for joint accounts)
• Receipts backing up the bank statements
• Joint statement about how we share finances

Nature of the household:
• Joint lease from overseas (one year)
• Joint lease in Australia since late December 2015
• Joint statement showing how we share the household duties (also explaining that we have both used our parent's addresses for many things as those addresses occur a fair few times in the application) 
• Some joint utility bills (only since March 2015)
• One receipt with sponsor's name and address from when we shared a room in a friend's apartment
• Bank statement (2014) for our joint account with that shared apartment address
• Some mail with applicant's name on the shared apartment address

Social context:
• Boarding passes and travel itineraries (Thailand over Xmas break 2013, Thailand again in June 2014, various weekend trips throughout 2014, three and a half months backpacking together from mid August to December 2015) 
• Bus tickets (with our names stated) from recent backpacking trip
• Pictures of us together, and some with family and friends (about 10 pictures)
• Christmas and birthday cards (some including pictures, but most not including dates)
• Facebook screenshots of our messages since we moved in together
• Facebook screenshots showing when we entered a relationship and mutual friends

Stat decs (6 total):
• Form 888 from sponsor's mum and two friends (one stating that we shared a room in one friend's apartment for a about ten months before we got our own place and joint lease)
• Letter from applicant's dad, mum and friend (dad's stating that he came to visit when we shared a room in that friend's apartment)

Nature of commitment:
• Joint statement of future plans (buying a house, open a business together, making a family)

I am a little worried about the nature of commitment category, as we don't really have anything apart from the plans we have talked about. No loans, car is sponsor's name as we couldn't get us both on there at the time. We will however register our relationship when we can, but that will be in four months. I will write this in our statement.

Also a little unsure about financial. We did have a joint account in Aus in 2014, but later when we moved overseas and opened new accounts there we couldn't as they don't allow it. Instead we just named one of sponsor's account with both our names (an account opened in 2015 and used for saving).

So what do you think, do we have enough evidence?


----------



## Elizabethsandy_

Q1: would it be good to include the reciepts we collected while traveling? (etc manila, thailand??) they r just receipts of food, drinks etc but with none of our name on it? 

Q2: while we were in aus, me and my partner stayed with his parents, would it be good to provide evidence for this as well? (i have a few packages from target or kmart delivered there so i dont think it weighs alot..)

Q3: I have a name which is unofficial, but everyone calls me that, most of the letters from my partners' family uses that name instead of my official name. is it enough to proof with it with 2 of my credit cards with my unofficial name on it? will it help if i take a screenshot of my facebook wit that unofficial name on it?


----------



## JTQLD

Elizabethsandy_ said:


> Q1: would it be good to include the reciepts we collected while traveling? (etc manila, thailand??) they r just receipts of food, drinks etc but with none of our name on it?
> 
> Q2: while we were in aus, me and my partner stayed with his parents, would it be good to provide evidence for this as well? (i have a few packages from target or kmart delivered there so i dont think it weighs alot..)
> 
> Q3: I have a name which is unofficial, but everyone calls me that, most of the letters from my partners' family uses that name instead of my official name. is it enough to proof with it with 2 of my credit cards with my unofficial name on it? will it help if i take a screenshot of my facebook wit that unofficial name on it?


Q.1: Whatever substantive evidence you can provide to prove your travel together is good (hotel invoices etc.) We included tickets to movie theatre and concerts which didn't have names on but could be verified against old bank statements. In saying that, if you can't verify them against statements include a couple within another area of evidence (so as to not waste an upload spot on them). I don't know how helpful they will be, but if you just scan a couple in and put them on page with a little write up on it stating that "these receipts show dinners we attended together while travelling blah blah".

Q2: Yes, most definitely. Could include a stat dec from partner's mother or father confirming the time you spent there, and how living arrangements were.

Q3: An interesting one that I am not sure on, will leave that to more senior members. Interesting you have been allowed to have it on credit card if it isn't a legal name? In any case an explanation with this evidence could help guide the CO's understanding.

Note: these are just my thoughts on your questions. Others may agree or disagree and I'd always recommend listening to those most experienced here.  I hope this helps a little.

Have an awesome day!

Oh, and good luck!


----------



## spiedze

*Question about Stat Dec from witnesses*

I have a question about statutory declarations by our supporting witnesses (form 888).

One of them is Australian permanent resident. A bit confused on what she should provide alongside the completed stat. dec. form. It asks for proof of permanent residency, but now they do not put visa stamps in passports anymore, so should we use copy of her passport or her permanent visa grant letter or vevo screenshot?

Also, we have 3 stat.decs in total, from my brother-in-law and his wife (Aussie citizens, one each), one from my husband's friend and colleague. On top of that we are submitting 5 supporting statement: from my brother, mother, mother-in-law and two of my friends (neither of them are citizen or Permanent Resident so those won't be stat.decs). Would you say that is enough?

Thank you.


----------



## spiedze

spiedze said:


> I have a question about statutory declarations by our supporting witnesses (form 888).
> 
> One of them is Australian permanent resident. A bit confused on what she should provide alongside the completed stat. dec. form. It asks for proof of permanent residency, but now they do not put visa stamps in passports anymore, so should we use copy of her passport or her permanent visa grant letter or vevo screenshot?
> 
> Thank you.


Also - they want proof of permanent residency to be a certified copy. If we submit vevo or visa grant letter that is basically printed off the internet, is there a point in certifying it???


----------



## Proudest_Monkey

spiedze said:


> I have a question about statutory declarations by our supporting witnesses (form 888).
> 
> One of them is Australian permanent resident. A bit confused on what she should provide alongside the completed stat. dec. form. It asks for proof of permanent residency, but now they do not put visa stamps in passports anymore, so should we use copy of her passport or her permanent visa grant letter or vevo screenshot?
> 
> Also, we have 3 stat.decs in total, from my brother-in-law and his wife (Aussie citizens, one each), one from my husband's friend and colleague. On top of that we are submitting 5 supporting statement: from my brother, mother, mother-in-law and two of my friends (neither of them are citizen or Permanent Resident so those won't be stat.decs). Would you say that is enough?
> 
> Thank you.


In regards to proof of permanent residency, I would say print a copy of her permanent residency visa grant letter and take it and your laptop/mobile device with the original electronic copy to the JP (or whoever you use to certify documents) as they should be able to certify printed copies if they view the electronic copy. It's not a bad idea to include a certified copy of the passport as well, better to send in too much information than not enough.

The only hard and fast rule regarding stat decs from others proving your relationship is a minimum of two. Personally, I only sent in two and my visa was granted but if you look around the boards, some people submit four, five, or even more. I would say it probably depends on what your other evidence looks like. Good luck!


----------



## myaus

*Help me to start online application application*

Hi everyone,

I am applying for 820 partner visa on shore.

I have log in to my account (applicant) . I clicked' new application' and a trx code is generated and when i click it, it takes me to 40SP form. why?
Why did I do wrong?

How do I get to form 47SP?

Please help me.


----------



## kris1

myaus said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am applying for 820 partner visa on shore.
> 
> I have log in to my account (applicant) . I clicked' new application' and a trx code is generated and when i click it, it takes me to 40SP form. why?
> Why did I do wrong?
> 
> How do I get to form 47SP?
> 
> Please help me.


I just started my application too, but when I clicked 'new application' it gave the option of starting either 40SP or 47SP...


----------



## kris1

Hi everyone 

I've just started filling out form 47SP online. I'm at the page where you fill in boxes for various aspects of the relationship, but when i try to go to the next page, I get an error message stating "Give details of the social aspects of the relationship. can only contain standard English alphabetic characters including numeric, whitespace and punctuation characters."

I have gone through the text multiple times. I have used letters, numbers and these symbols: / . , ( ) " and it's under 2000 characters. What am i doing wrong?!


----------



## spiedze

kris1 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I've just started filling out form 47SP online. I'm at the page where you fill in boxes for various aspects of the relationship, but when i try to go to the next page, I get an error message stating "Give details of the social aspects of the relationship. can only contain standard English alphabetic characters including numeric, whitespace and punctuation characters."
> 
> I have gone through the text multiple times. I have used letters, numbers and these symbols: / . , ( ) " and it's under 2000 characters. What am i doing wrong?!


Maybe it doesn't like " and () ?

I just wrote - please see attachment (and wrote name of the relevant attachment), because I have written these short statements in a Word document. Hopefully that's okay.


----------



## kris1

spiedze said:


> Maybe it doesn't like " and () ?
> 
> I just wrote - please see attachment (and wrote name of the relevant attachment), because I have written these short statements in a Word document. Hopefully that's okay.


That's what I thought, but then realised I used both " and () and / in the other boxes as well, and there wasn't anything wrong with them... Ugh


----------



## kris1

Never mind the questions above, it sorted itself out 

However, I have come across other issues with the application now. I have filled out everything on form 47SP, but haven't submitted yet. My partner started filling out form 40SP (we are using the same immiaccount, mine, for both). But, for some reason, he can't get past page 4. This is the error message:

"The applicant is unable to continue this application as the related application details cannot be confirmed. The applicant may wish to review the information entered in this application prior to continuing."

Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Elizabethsandy_

kris1 said:


> Never mind the questions above, it sorted itself out
> 
> However, I have come across other issues with the application now. I have filled out everything on form 47SP, but haven't submitted yet. My partner started filling out form 40SP (we are using the same immiaccount, mine, for both). But, for some reason, he can't get past page 4. This is the error message:
> 
> "The applicant is unable to continue this application as the related application details cannot be confirmed. The applicant may wish to review the information entered in this application prior to continuing."
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else?


You need to pay the visa fee to get past page 4!


----------



## kris1

Elizabethsandy_ said:


> You need to pay the visa fee to get past page 4!


That's what I suspected too. Thanks


----------



## spiedze

I have another question about stat.decs. 

Just received one of ours along with certified copy of their passport. It was "certified" by the same person who witnessed stat.dec., but only with date and signature, not the full name or any other text that you would usually see on certified copies. My witness has done this before for other people and said that they usually do it this way and it is fine. 

Has anyone had a similar experience? Should I ask them to redo the certified passport copy?


----------



## Rimmel

spiedze said:


> Maybe it doesn't like " and () ?
> 
> I just wrote - please see attachment (and wrote name of the relevant attachment), because I have written these short statements in a Word document. Hopefully that's okay.


Hello,
This is what we are doing as well. I am just wondering where did you upload the statement?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## spiedze

Rimmel said:


> Hello,
> This is what we are doing as well. I am just wondering where did you upload the statement?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Click "Attach documents" on the bottom of the page and select from the list the relevant category (e.g. Financial aspects of relationship) and then choose a document type, if there isn't an option to choose something like "Statement about financial aspects" for example, just put Other and write a description. If that makes sense. That's what I've been doing anyway. I'm sure they will find the documents no matter where you upload them...


----------



## Rimmel

spiedze said:


> Click "Attach documents" on the bottom of the page and select from the list the relevant category (e.g. Financial aspects of relationship) and then choose a document type, if there isn't an option to choose something like "Statement about financial aspects" for example, just put Other and write a description. If that makes sense. That's what I've been doing anyway. I'm sure they will find the documents no matter where you upload them...


Awesome! Thank you so much  I will do my best!


----------



## kris1

spiedze said:


> I have another question about stat.decs.
> 
> Just received one of ours along with certified copy of their passport. It was "certified" by the same person who witnessed stat.dec., but only with date and signature, not the full name or any other text that you would usually see on certified copies. My witness has done this before for other people and said that they usually do it this way and it is fine.
> 
> Has anyone had a similar experience? Should I ask them to redo the certified passport copy?


Don't know if this has been answered yet. But anyway, we did the same. One of our stat decs has a certified copy from 2009 (!) of the person's birth certificate. I honestly don't know if that is accepted, but i hope so. I mean, for online applications, they aren't even required to be certified (if you have a coloured scan of the original). From what i understand anyway.


----------



## spiedze

kris1 said:


> Don't know if this has been answered yet. But anyway, we did the same. One of our stat decs has a certified copy from 2009 (!) of the person's birth certificate. I honestly don't know if that is accepted, but i hope so. I mean, for online applications, they aren't even required to be certified (if you have a coloured scan of the original). From what i understand anyway.


My husband applied for his PR with three years old certified copies that were done in the U.S., and he got his PR without any complications, so I think your case should be fine, too...


----------



## kris1

On page 8 of sponsor's form SP40, are we supposed to fill in my (primary applicant) details? It's very confusing because they say to enter the "family members" details :S


----------



## naddyd4315

Hi, just filling in the online form now. The second question is do I hold a substantive visa? Is the evisitor (tourist) a substantive visa?


----------



## kris1

naddyd4315 said:


> Hi, just filling in the online form now. The second question is do I hold a substantive visa? Is the evisitor (tourist) a substantive visa?


Yes it is 

I think if you click on the little question mark it will also tell what they mean.


----------



## naddyd4315

kris1 said:


> Yes it is
> 
> I think if you click on the little question mark it will also tell what they mean.


Thanks! Realised in the end...

It takes ages to fill out and there are loads of questions that are not on the paper form....

Had to take a break and write the descriptions of the household etc...


----------



## kris1

Hello!

When filling out form 40SP for the sponsor online, it jumps past some pages. For instance it went straight from page 13 to 17. Is that normal?


----------



## Mish

kris1 said:


> Hello!
> 
> When filling out form 40SP for the sponsor online, it jumps past some pages. For instance it went straight from page 13 to 17. Is that normal?


Honestly, I don't remember it skipping past pages. Hopefully someone who has done it recently can answer that question.


----------



## Maggie-May24

kris1 said:


> Hello!
> 
> When filling out form 40SP for the sponsor online, it jumps past some pages. For instance it went straight from page 13 to 17. Is that normal?


I've sometimes found systems will skip pages depending on how you answer questions. So if you answer "yes" (or "no") to something, it may then give you follow-up questions. So perhaps because of how you've answered a question, it's therefore skipped the non-relevant questions on the following pages.

You could try changing some answers on page 12 to see if page 13-17 appear.


----------



## kris1

Maggie-May24 said:


> I've sometimes found systems will skip pages depending on how you answer questions. So if you answer "yes" (or "no") to something, it may then give you follow-up questions. So perhaps because of how you've answered a question, it's therefore skipped the non-relevant questions on the following pages.
> 
> You could try changing some answers on page 12 to see if page 13-17 appear.


That is exactly what i thought as well. The question on page 13 is "are there any family members migrating with the sponsor" or something like that, to which he answered "no". So I'm guessing those following pages are for providing information about those family members 

Either way - everything looked good on the review page, and we had no problem submitting the form. So fingers crossed it's all good! I'm sure they would contact us if there were unanswered questions - after all it shouldn't have been technically possible to submit it if that was the case


----------



## naddyd4315

Hi, I have filled in my 820 application online and paid, got my BVA. However now my sponsor has to fill in the 40SP form online. Should this be done through my immi account or does she need to set one up? Thanks!


----------



## Mish

naddyd4315 said:


> Hi, I have filled in my 820 application online and paid, got my BVA. However now my sponsor has to fill in the 40SP form online. Should this be done through my immi account or does she need to set one up? Thanks!


It doesn't matter either way is fine. We did it through the same account.


----------



## mrswooody007

Hi, I'm usually a silent member unless I am not sure as what to expect next nor what to do. Now, I have submitted my online application for sc801 and my eligibility date is on March 3rd. For those who have done same, did you get an email on or after the eligibility date a health assessment request? TIA.
(My visa stages: PMV- sc820-sc801)


----------



## Mish

mrswooody007 said:


> Hi, I'm usually a silent member unless I am not sure as what to expect next nor what to do. Now, I have submitted my online application for sc801 and my eligibility date is on March 3rd. For those who have done same, did you get an email on or after the eligibility date a health assessment request? TIA.
> (My visa stages: PMV- sc820-sc801)


There is a waiting thread for 801 eligibility but you don't do another health assessment.

All you do now is wait and wait and wait amd eventually they will contact you with the decision. They are quoting 12 to 15 months for 801 (some get it sooner than that).


----------



## mrswooody007

Mish said:


> There is a waiting thread for 801 eligibility but you don't do another health assessment.
> 
> All you do now is wait and wait and wait amd eventually they will contact you with the decision. They are quoting 12 to 15 months for 801 (some get it sooner than that).


Thank you Mish.


----------



## julia05

"If you applied online, certified copies of original documents can be scanned and attached to your visa application through your ImmiAccount."

every documents should be certified even you apply online.


----------



## Mish

julia05 said:


> "If you applied online, certified copies of original documents can be scanned and attached to your visa application through your ImmiAccount."
> 
> every documents should be certified even you apply online.


Notice the word "can". All migration agents on this forum have confirmed when applying online that you just colour scan the original and attach it.

I have never seen anyone who has done it this way asked to supply certified copies as well.


----------



## CCMS

Mish said:


> Notice the word "can". All migration agents on this forum have confirmed when applying online that you just colour scan the original and attach it. I have never seen anyone who has done it this way asked to supply certified copies as well.


I have occasionally been asked for a scanned certified copy or even a certified hard copy in addition to the colour scan of the original document.

www.ausvisa.net.au


----------



## Arabella

Uploading documents

My husband has uploaded our letters to each other in "evidence of contact whilst apart" and now it won't allow us to upload our Skype log.

Is this normal? What should we do? We've only uploaded a few things so space shouldn't be an issue.

Form 40SP/47SP

Do people bother doing these? I'm sure I've read that people don't but my husband's questioning it.


----------



## spiedze

Arabella said:


> Uploading documents
> 
> My husband has uploaded our letters to each other in "evidence of contact whilst apart" and now it won't allow us to upload our Skype log.
> 
> Is this normal? What should we do? We've only uploaded a few things so space shouldn't be an issue.


Try on the bottom of the page where you can click "Upload documents" and select from the long list the relevant category...


----------



## Arabella

Arabella said:


> Form 40SP/47SP
> 
> Do people bother doing these? I'm sure I've read that people don't but my husband's questioning it.


Any thoughts?


----------



## TarlarAustralia

Arabella said:


> Any thoughts?


I did a paper application so it might be different, but I had to fill these two out. Didn't have a choice.

As far as I know they're the basic application forms every partner visa needs. Then form 80 if you want/is requested and all the evidence.


----------



## spiedze

Arabella said:


> Any thoughts?


My husband filled in the form online, not the paper version. But you definitely have to complete it one way or the other.


----------



## Arabella

spiedze said:


> My husband filled in the form online, not the paper version. But you definitely have to complete it one way or the other.


Well he's already done the online application so he doesn't need to do the paper one too does he?

We haven't done form 80 cos we've filled in our travel on the initial application and I've read that low risk countries aren't normally asked for it.

I think I'll leave it until I'm asked.


----------



## spiedze

Arabella said:


> Well he's already done the online application so he doesn't need to do the paper one too does he?
> 
> We haven't done form 80 cos we've filled in our travel on the initial application and I've read that low risk countries aren't normally asked for it.
> 
> I think I'll leave it until I'm asked.


Yeah, if he did the online form, don't do the paper one. We didn't. it's all the same questions again...

We didn't do form 80 either.


----------



## Arabella

spiedze said:


> Yeah, if he did the online form, don't do the paper one. We didn't. it's all the same questions again...
> 
> We didn't do form 80 either.


Yeah that's what I thought. But he's not spent months trawling through forums so he saw it on the list and questioned it...


----------



## Arabella

We've just put our Notice of Marriage certificates in Intention to Marry > Notice of Marriage rather than Evidence of Marriage > Notice of Marriage.

Will this matter? We are actually married.


----------



## TarlarAustralia

Arabella said:


> Well he's already done the online application so he doesn't need to do the paper one too does he?
> 
> We haven't done form 80 cos we've filled in our travel on the initial application and I've read that low risk countries aren't normally asked for it.
> 
> I think I'll leave it until I'm asked.


I was asked for Form 80, and I'm from the UK. It took me weeks to fill out, it's so bloody annoying, visa was granted a couple of weeks after I submitted it though!


----------



## Arabella

TarlarAustralia said:


> I was asked for Form 80, and I'm from the UK. It took me weeks to fill out, it's so bloody annoying, visa was granted a couple of weeks after I submitted it though!


So form 80 is travel history and what else? I'd be able to copy my travel history from the online application I did so that wouldn't be too bad.

Their inconsistency is so annoying! Why is it one rule for some and another rule for others?

We applied in January and we're still uploading stuff cos we went to Tasmania for two weeks after we applied (honeymoon). Hopefully it won't be a problem. But I'm not working at the moment so is it worth me trying to get a health check now before I get a job? Or is there too much risk that it would expire?


----------



## TarlarAustralia

Arabella said:


> So form 80 is travel history and what else? I'd be able to copy my travel history from the online application I did so that wouldn't be too bad.
> 
> Their inconsistency is so annoying! Why is it one rule for some and another rule for others?
> 
> We applied in January and we're still uploading stuff cos we went to Tasmania for two weeks after we applied (honeymoon). Hopefully it won't be a problem. But I'm not working at the moment so is it worth me trying to get a health check now before I get a job? Or is there too much risk that it would expire?


Yeah my Travel History was okay, it was the 'Jobs since Birth' and 'residential address since birth' that I found hard and 'Education from birth' Who remembers exactly what GCSE's they did!?

I had my health check done about a month after I applied, but my grant was over a year after the medicals (which I was told are valid for a year). So, I thought they had expired. Maybe my CO whoever she/he was didn't request new ones because it was only 6 weeks or so since the expiration date. Who knows, they didn't tell me haha

Congrats on applying, isn't it exciting!


----------



## Arabella

TarlarAustralia said:


> Yeah my Travel History was okay, it was the 'Jobs since Birth' and 'residential address since birth' that I found hard and 'Education from birth' Who remembers exactly what GCSE's they did!?
> 
> I had my health check done about a month after I applied, but my grant was over a year after the medicals (which I was told are valid for a year). So, I thought they had expired. Maybe my CO whoever she/he was didn't request new ones because it was only 6 weeks or so since the expiration date. Who knows, they didn't tell me haha
> 
> Congrats on applying, isn't it exciting!


Yeah it is! I've been waiting to do it for MONTHS! My now husband was studying last year so he didn't do too much research but I had a really boring job and sat on this forum most days and it was killing me that we couldn't apply yet!

I know which GCSEs I did (cos my memory's weird like that, could even tell you the grades!) but residential addresses would be hard given I studied away from home and lived abroad for one year of uni and then lived in Spain but according to the bank/electoral role I was at my parents' place the whole time...


----------



## AndrewTruong

I just been offer a job at top 4 Bank, this is permanent full time job while i only has BVA

I am so happy now

Just to motivate other member here , being optimistic and things will be fine


----------



## TarlarAustralia

Arabella said:


> Yeah it is! I've been waiting to do it for MONTHS! My now husband was studying last year so he didn't do too much research but I had a really boring job and sat on this forum most days and it was killing me that we couldn't apply yet! I know which GCSEs I did (cos my memory's weird like that, could even tell you the grades!) but residential addresses would be hard given I studied away from home and lived abroad for one year of uni and then lived in Spain but according to the bank/electoral role I was at my parents' place the whole time...


Yeah that would be tricky trying to remember all the address! The jobs was difficult for me because you needed address of the company and one company I worked for while I was at uni went bankrupt while I was in Aus so I couldn't really give them anything!


----------



## 241034

*Preparing for the application - 820*

Hi Guys,

I am new to the forum but have recently found it really useful to read through your conversations. We are getting closer to the scary task of applying for the 820 Partner visa and I guess I am just after some guidance that we are on the right track..... Please bear with me while I explain the scenario:

I met my partner in February 2015 in Australia, and we became inseparable from the start. We have detailed phone records from our first few weeks of contact and after a few weeks we were living together unofficially between each others places until I officially moved into his place (house share) in July 2015. We have screenshots of messages from the time between Feb - July & can get stat decs from housemates to confirm that we were living together, but of course this worries me that it wasn't actually official....

The other issue is I moved in 1 week after the lease on the property expired, and it became a monthly rolling lease. This meant a physical lease with both our names on was not provided. What I have got is a letter from the real estate confirming the names of all housemates in the property, along with emails from them with all my tenancy application info. We are also on shared bills together for that place.

We have a lot of social context evidence, photo's, cards, gig tickets, joint travel bookings, flights, hotels etc, tagged events of facebook, personal messages on fb & texts, will have 5 stat decs from Aussie friends & family, along with 5 from UK friends & family (not as strong I know but will include nonetheless)

For financial evidence we have our joint bills, a joint bank account, we have recently signed a new lease with just the 2 of us on it, proof of house purchases made together etc.

For commitment we have super beneficiary evidence, emergency contacts info, we are both on the car insurance, and have statements relating to our future plans.

I would like some advice about when would be good to submit / start the application, my WHV expires on 11th July 2016.... So I am thinking apply by 11th May 2016? It means we will have been together exclusively for 15 months at the time of applying (not including dating time) but the living situation as described above is harder to prove.

We want to be prepared as possible and have it decision ready so I am wondering when to get my health checks & police checks done... I am not worried about having to pay for them again should they expire before the decision comes through, I just want to submit it all in one go.

Can anyone let me know how this is sounding as an application, and give me any advise / reassurance?

Also should we get the relationship registered?

Thanks so much


----------



## Arabella

I don't know whether they'd include any time that you weren't living together as a de facto relationship so I'd register your relationship. Which state are you in? It's really difficult cos so many people are serious about each other before they move in/get engaged etc. We've ended up giving the date of our engagement as our "official" start date cos as we weren't living together prior to that it's hard to say we weren't just dating even though we were 100% committed to each other and only didn't move in cos I was leaving the country.

We're now married so we've applied on the back of being married anyway.

I think letters from your estate agent and bills etc should satisfy the living together aspect. We have a tenancy ledger as we signed our tenancy agreement separately (I was still in the UK when we signed it).


----------



## 241034

Thanks for your reply Arabella, we are in Victoria. I am just looking at the registration form now so I think we will get that done. 

It's tough isn't it, we literally haven't spent a single night apart since meeting and have shared food / money from the start but it's not 'official'. Their new way of wording it is pretty vague too, saying that if you haven't lived together for 12 months or even don't live together at all, just provide evidence of contact maintained during time spent apart. The only time we were apart was during the first few weeks of dating which we have ridiculous phone records that prove our contact....


----------



## Arabella

Yeah but there's so many grey areas and to really satisfy the de facto thing I'd either make sure you've lived together for a year or your relationship is registered. That way it's harder for them to say you're not de facto.

You have to be in Victoria for a year to be able to register your relationship here.


----------



## 241034

Arabella said:


> Yeah but there's so many grey areas and to really satisfy the de facto thing I'd either make sure you've lived together for a year or your relationship is registered. That way it's harder for them to say you're not de facto.
> 
> You have to be in Victoria for a year to be able to register your relationship here.


Cool thanks for that, we have been here almost 2 years so all good. We will submit the registration this weekend so we have one more piece of strong evidence. This is all pretty scary I must admit!


----------



## Arabella

Where do people normally upload statements from non-Australians and the ones that you and your partner write? 

We can only see the bit that says form 888 but they're not form 888s.

Also, for the ones me and my husband have written, we've included all four/five sections (History of Relationship, Nature of household etc) in one statement. I assume this is what people normally do but there's nowhere suitable to upload this. It's kind of "Pick the most appropriate category"...

Someone at immigration needs to update that partner booklet so it more closely reflects the online process!


----------



## Arabella

Soph022 said:


> Cool thanks for that, we have been here almost 2 years so all good. We will submit the registration this weekend so we have one more piece of strong evidence. This is all pretty scary I must admit!


Yup it's all pretty overwhelming! And a hell of a lot of money if it all goes wrong too :/

Are you in Melbourne?


----------



## kangaroogirl

Arabella said:


> Where do people normally upload statements from non-Australians and the ones that you and your partner write?
> 
> We can only see the bit that says form 888 but they're not form 888s.
> 
> Also, for the ones me and my husband have written, we've included all four/five sections (History of Relationship, Nature of household etc) in one statement. I assume this is what people normally do but there's nowhere suitable to upload this. It's kind of "Pick the most appropriate category"...
> 
> Someone at immigration needs to update that partner booklet so it more closely reflects the online process!


Hey Arabella,

When we did ours, we attached our stat decs in the "888" section and that seemed to be fine. We also included all sections in the one statement, and that's what everyone else was doing too. It was fine for us 

Good luck!


----------



## Arabella

kangaroogirl said:


> Hey Arabella,
> 
> When we did ours, we attached our stat decs in the "888" section and that seemed to be fine. We also included all sections in the one statement, and that's what everyone else was doing too. It was fine for us
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks 

Yeah that's what I thought with including everything in one statement, guess I'd been reading stuff on here but it's all different online.

Part of me wonders whether us having a stat dec is even necessary when you have to write all that stuff in your application but the list says that's what you need so that's what people do...


----------



## kangaroogirl

I know, it's a bit confusing for sure. We are getting ready to do our 801 now, and I'll be doing the same thing with ours for that too. It stresses me out when they don't make it crystal clear, I'm always worried I'll do it slightly wrong!


----------



## 241034

Arabella said:


> Yup it's all pretty overwhelming! And a hell of a lot of money if it all goes wrong too :/
> 
> Are you in Melbourne?


Yeah I'm in Melbourne, would be keen to pick your brain / share experiences with you if you're keen!

Once quick question - If I start the application now am I able to work on it over the next few months before submitting it in May? From what I've read it looks like you submit the application before you start uploading evidence docs... Just trying to figure out my timeline. I am starting to PDF everything and make it tidy, man what a mission lol.

Good luck with yours


----------



## Arabella

Soph022 said:


> Yeah I'm in Melbourne, would be keen to pick your brain / share experiences with you if you're keen!
> 
> Once quick question - If I start the application now am I able to work on it over the next few months before submitting it in May? From what I've read it looks like you submit the application before you start uploading evidence docs... Just trying to figure out my timeline. I am starting to PDF everything and make it tidy, man what a mission lol.
> 
> Good luck with yours


Yeah I'm in Melbourne. We can totally do that, PM me 

You can have everything ready to go but once you've paid that's your application started.

We had everything scanned (pretty much) before we applied but very little was in documents ready to upload because we had a wedding to organise and my husband was finishing a degree so we're finishing it now. We applied about a month ago. I'm hoping it's not going to negatively impact the application.


----------



## 241034

Arabella said:


> Yeah I'm in Melbourne. We can totally do that, PM me
> 
> You can have everything ready to go but once you've paid that's your application started.
> 
> We had everything scanned (pretty much) before we applied but very little was in documents ready to upload because we had a wedding to organise and my husband was finishing a degree so we're finishing it now. We applied about a month ago. I'm hoping it's not going to negatively impact the application.


Hopefully it won't have an impact, especially given the long waiting times I keep hearing about. I'm sure it will be fine 

How far into the application were you prompted for the payment?

Cool I have tried to work out how to pm you but I don't seem to be able to, I remember reading somewhere on here new users can't pm without having enough posts? It may allow you to though.


----------



## Arabella

Soph022 said:


> Hopefully it won't have an impact, especially given the long waiting times I keep hearing about. I'm sure it will be fine
> 
> How far into the application were you prompted for the payment?
> 
> Cool I have tried to work out how to pm you but I don't seem to be able to, I remember reading somewhere on here new users can't pm without having enough posts? It may allow you to though.


Yeah it might be 10 or something, you're probably not far off.

So basically you go through and fill out all your details (name, dob, parents, siblings and some other stuff), and make a payment and then you can start uploading stuff and that's when your partner fills out his stuff.


----------



## 241034

Arabella said:


> Yeah it might be 10 or something, you're probably not far off.
> 
> So basically you go through and fill out all your details (name, dob, parents, siblings and some other stuff), and make a payment and then you can start uploading stuff and that's when your partner fills out his stuff.


OK cool, thanks for that. Are you going to wait to do your medical & police checks when they ask for them?


----------



## Arabella

Soph022 said:


> OK cool, thanks for that. Are you going to wait to do your medical & police checks when they ask for them?


I'll leave it another couple of months and then just do it I think, probably so that they'll be in date if it takes a 15 months to process my visa.

I have to get a police check from Spain which I'm dreading


----------



## 241034

Arabella said:


> I'll leave it another couple of months and then just do it I think, probably so that they'll be in date if it takes a 15 months to process my visa.
> 
> I have to get a police check from Spain which I'm dreading


Hopefully it won't be too much of a hassle for you, let us know how you go.

I'm still torn whether to do them upfront.... I'm trying to figure out the cost of the medical to see if it's ridiculous or not. If it is then I may wait. The waiting time seems to be 95% 12-15 months, with a lucky handful getting approved in a matter of weeks.


----------



## Tashpotato

Argh!! HELP!!

I received this email just now!

_*Information required to assess your Partner visa application [SEC=UNCLASSIFIED]

Dear ***

Re: Application for a Stage 1 - Partner visa (820/801)

In January or February this year you received an auto-generated email from the Temporary Partner Processing Section of the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP).

The letter was your reminder to submit outstanding documents to support your subclass 820/801 visa application. Please ensure you have sent us all necessary information to support your relationship.

Your application is now being assessed and you may be granted a Partner visa before 30 June 2016 if you submit all requested information by 30 April 2016. Demand for visa places is strong so we encourage you to act quickly.

If you have already taken action in response to our earlier email, there is no need to re-send the information. However, please ensure your documents reach us by 30 April 2016.

For ease of reference we have attached the guidelines you received in our previous email. If you have any queries, please contact your local Partner office via the attached email address or ring our contact centre on 131881.

Please give this your immediate attention so we can give your application priority and finalise your application before 30 June.

Yours sincerely,

Wendy Davenport
Director
Partner Migration

3 March 2016*
_

the problem is, I haven't received any email at all from immi before this 
Is this something I need to contact them about or is this something everyone receives? Applied online in Perth onshore on 18/03/15


----------



## Arabella

Is there anything we might have missed? We have uploaded the following:

1. Wedding cert
2. Notice of marriage certs
4. Photos of us and us with family and friends
3. Wedding photos
5. Tickets to various events/places
6. Travel history including trips between Australia and the UK and trips we've done together
7. Bank statements for our trip to the NT before we had a joint account
8. Birthday/Christmas cards from each other and friends and family for various years
9. Engagement cards
10. Other letters/postcards from friends and family including new house cards
11. Everyday joint account statements (we do practically everything from this account, pay bills, buy plane tickets, pay rent, do shopping etc etc)
12. Joint savings account statement
13. Letter from bank showing I am an additional credit card holder
14. Water and energy bills in joint names
15. Tenant ledger showing both our names
16. My Vodafone account showing calls to my husband before we lived together but after we were engaged.
17. Skype log for time spent apart
18. Facebook screenshots showing mutual friends, how long we have been fb friends, the fact that we have over 35,000 messages between us and other comments
19. Wedding cards
20. Wedding guestbook messages
21. Correspondence between us and the wedding venue/registrar
22. My birth cert
23. My husband's birth cert
24. My passport
25. My husband's passport
26. My passport photos
27. My husbands passport photos
28. My stat dec
29. My husband's stat dec
30. My father-in-law's stat dec
31. My brother-in-law's stat dec
32. An Australian friend's stat dec
33. My dad's statement (British)
34. A friend's statement (British)
35. Receipts for joint furniture purchases (fridge, washing machine & Ikea)
36. Joint Flybuys
37. Screenshots showing my husband as my super beneficiary and emergency contact

Should we upload our driving licences?

I haven't done my health or police checks yet.


----------



## Mish

All looks good 

You don't need to upload drivers license keep the upload slots for later.


----------



## Arabella

Mish said:


> All looks good
> 
> You don't need to upload drivers license keep the upload slots for later.


Excellent. Was pretty sure we'd covered all bases but you never really know.


----------



## Laure

Hi everyone,

I'm new here and about to apply for a partner visa. I am really stressed out especially when I see how many documents some of you provided to prove that their relationship was genuine. Don't get me wrong : I've been living with my partner for 1 and a half year, we have a joint bank account etc etc... but I am not confident at all. I have a few questions :
- I read various information about the number of stat dec that are needed (2, 4, even 8...). What is the official minimum?
- When is it best to do the medical check? Before applying or wait for them to require it?
- I am currently on a WHV, what kind of bridging visa will I be on?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Mish

Hi Laure
The official minimum number of 888's is 2.

Yes you need alot of evidence but it is also the quality of evidence too. For example if you are de facto and have never been apart call logs and chat logs don't help.

Medicals are best done later as you don't want to risk doing them again as they are valid for 12 months.

You will be granted a BVA which does not kick in until your WHV expires.


----------



## khart

Hey everyone! I just started filling out my 820 online form (before you pay) and have a few questions... 

1. Addresses for past 10 years for countries you have lived in for 12 months or longer. I have moved A LOT due to attending university and moving around apartments. Will they find it annoying if I list all of them? It says just to list your last permanent address before you left the country, but I didn't live there long enough to make up for the '10 year requirement' so I'm assuming it's ok if I list all addresses? 

2. When listing my parents (applicant)... My step dad is deceased. For "Relationship Status", I'm not really sure what to put. He was married when he passed so I am assuming that is what I should choose? I put widowed for my mother so I guess it would make sense. 

3. Regarding dates when de facto relationship started and when we committed to a shared life exclusive of all others... Our anniversary is 29 Sept 2012 but in the eyes of immigration, our de facto relationship began on 27 April 2013. So far I have this filled out:

Relationship status: De facto
Date: 29 Sept 2012

Date committed de facto relationship began: 27 April 2013
Date applicant and sponsor committed to a shared life together to the exclusion of all others: 29 Sept 2012

Does that sound about right? Or do I need to switch any of the dates around? 

Thanks in advance!  This forum has been SO helpful.


----------



## romanibga

Good Day!

I lodged my application for the 820 exactly a year ago, and just earlier today I received that email from DIAC where they tell me they just started assessing my application, and that I should submit all my documents beofre april 30 2016, etc.
One of the sections says, regarding attaching forms to the application:

_*Completed Form 47SP from you (visa applicant) - not required for online applications
Completed Form 40SP from your sponsor*_

My doubt is: I know I dont have to submit paper form 47 as when I applied online, that same application counts as form 47, however, at that time I got told that my GF (the sponsor) shouldnt submit paper form 40 either, as her online bit of the application counted as that (tbh I dont rememeber how many questions she had to answer online that time). However, on that email, as you can see, the "not required for online application" thingy only appears besides form 47.

Does that mean my GF also has to fill form 47 in paper, and then attach it? even when she did her part of the online application 1 year ago?

Hope you can help me with this  its stressing me a bit.
Thanks!


----------



## pdub

Tashpotato said:


> Argh!! HELP!!
> 
> I received this email just now!
> 
> _*Information required to assess your Partner visa application [SEC=UNCLASSIFIED]
> 
> Dear ***
> 
> Re: Application for a Stage 1 - Partner visa (820/801)
> 
> In January or February this year you received an auto-generated email from the Temporary Partner Processing Section of the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP).
> 
> The letter was your reminder to submit outstanding documents to support your subclass 820/801 visa application. Please ensure you have sent us all necessary information to support your relationship.
> 
> Your application is now being assessed and you may be granted a Partner visa before 30 June 2016 if you submit all requested information by 30 April 2016. Demand for visa places is strong so we encourage you to act quickly.
> 
> If you have already taken action in response to our earlier email, there is no need to re-send the information. However, please ensure your documents reach us by 30 April 2016.
> 
> For ease of reference we have attached the guidelines you received in our previous email. If you have any queries, please contact your local Partner office via the attached email address or ring our contact centre on 131881.
> 
> Please give this your immediate attention so we can give your application priority and finalise your application before 30 June.
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> 
> Wendy Davenport
> Director
> Partner Migration
> 
> 3 March 2016*
> _
> 
> the problem is, I haven't received any email at all from immi before this
> Is this something I need to contact them about or is this something everyone receives? Applied online in Perth onshore on 18/03/15


Hi Tashpotato,

We received the same email yesterday! ARGH! I did a little dance at work when my husband emailed me!!!

Basically, we received an email about three weeks ago which highlighted that we need to get the application in order and upload anything outstanding. The email also mentioned that if the health check hadn't been done yet that the applicant should do those too. We immediately logged into the immi account that day, got his HAP ID sorted and he booked his medical and did it a couple of days later in the city.

Yesterday, we received the same email as you above and now, even though I am certain we have uploaded everything correctly, we are going to check through everything on the account this weekend just to be certain we have everything updated. The only thing I am concerned about is his police checks from Brazil as they are now 9 months old so i'm not certain if there is a time limit on their validity, but I will email the office later today to ask and also advise that we will be traveling in a week.

I think you should use the contact details at the end of the letter to email them and ask any questions if you have any. Otherwise, log into your immi account and you can access the health assessment section where you can do the health requirements. Good luck with everything, I hope we all get a successful process by the end of June!! X


----------



## pdub

romanibga said:


> Good Day!
> 
> I lodged my application for the 820 exactly a year ago, and just earlier today I received that email from DIAC where they tell me they just started assessing my application, and that I should submit all my documents beofre april 30 2016, etc.
> One of the sections says, regarding attaching forms to the application:
> 
> _*Completed Form 47SP from you (visa applicant) - not required for online applications
> Completed Form 40SP from your sponsor*_
> 
> My doubt is: I know I dont have to submit paper form 47 as when I applied online, that same application counts as form 47, however, at that time I got told that my GF (the sponsor) shouldnt submit paper form 40 either, as her online bit of the application counted as that (tbh I dont rememeber how many questions she had to answer online that time). However, on that email, as you can see, the "not required for online application" thingy only appears besides form 47.
> 
> Does that mean my GF also has to fill form 47 in paper, and then attach it? even when she did her part of the online application 1 year ago?
> 
> Hope you can help me with this  its stressing me a bit.
> Thanks!


Hi romanibga,

I have just seen what you are referring to. I am now uncertain myself! Argh! I am emailing the immigration office later today so I will ask for us. Maybe someone on here will also have some good feedback from experience?


----------



## kris1

khart said:


> Hey everyone! I just started filling out my 820 online form (before you pay) and have a few questions...
> 
> 1. Addresses for past 10 years for countries you have lived in for 12 months or longer. I have moved A LOT due to attending university and moving around apartments. Will they find it annoying if I list all of them? It says just to list your last permanent address before you left the country, but I didn't live there long enough to make up for the '10 year requirement' so I'm assuming it's ok if I list all addresses?
> 
> 2. When listing my parents (applicant)... My step dad is deceased. For "Relationship Status", I'm not really sure what to put. He was married when he passed so I am assuming that is what I should choose? I put widowed for my mother so I guess it would make sense.
> 
> 3. Regarding dates when de facto relationship started and when we committed to a shared life exclusive of all others... Our anniversary is 29 Sept 2012 but in the eyes of immigration, our de facto relationship began on 27 April 2013. So far I have this filled out:
> 
> Relationship status: De facto
> Date: 29 Sept 2012
> 
> Date committed de facto relationship began: 27 April 2013
> Date applicant and sponsor committed to a shared life together to the exclusion of all others: 29 Sept 2012
> 
> Does that sound about right? Or do I need to switch any of the dates around?
> 
> Thanks in advance!  This forum has been SO helpful.


Hi 

I can only answer for what i did in my application, so this is only how i interpreted those questions.

1. I have moved A LOT as well. Where my last address in the relevant country added up to 12 months, i added only this one. Where I hadn't lived for 12 months consecutively, but on different occasions, i added my last TWO addresses, as they added up to 12 months. I also filled out form 80 where I listed ALL my addresses for the past 10 years.

3. I put down our official anniversary date (when we became a couple) for when we committed to a shared life with the exclusion of all others (May 2013), and the date we moved in together as the start of our de facto relationship (July 2013).

So this is what mine looks like:
Relatiosnhip status: De facto - date: July 2013.
Date of committing to a shared life: May 2013.


----------



## khart

kris1 said:


> Hi
> 
> I can only answer for what i did in my application, so this is only how i interpreted those questions.
> 
> 1. I have moved A LOT as well. Where my last address in the relevant country added up to 12 months, i added only this one. Where I hadn't lived for 12 months consecutively, but on different occasions, i added my last TWO addresses, as they added up to 12 months. I also filled out form 80 where I listed ALL my addresses for the past 10 years.
> 
> 3. I put down our official anniversary date (when we became a couple) for when we committed to a shared life with the exclusion of all others (May 2013), and the date we moved in together as the start of our de facto relationship (July 2013).
> 
> So this is what mine looks like:
> Relatiosnhip status: De facto - date: July 2013.
> Date of committing to a shared life: May 2013.


Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## KimGalaxy

Hi Everyone!

I have a question. May you give me a tip?
I am preparing Partner visa Online. I do not have Celebrant ID number now, because He went to oversea Holiday, He is going to be back next month. May I submit application now ? and I will support Celebrant ID number later, Is it OK?

Thanks


----------



## Mish

KimGalaxy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I have a question. May you give me a tip?
> I am preparing Partner visa Online. I do not have Celebrant ID number now, because He went to oversea Holiday, He is going to be back next month. May I submit application now ? and I will support Celebrant ID number later, Is it OK?
> 
> Thanks


You will find it on the marriage certificate. It is also on the non official one that you get on the day you get married.


----------



## Rimmel

kris1 said:


> Hi
> 
> I can only answer for what i did in my application, so this is only how i interpreted those questions.
> 
> 1. I have moved A LOT as well. Where my last address in the relevant country added up to 12 months, i added only this one. Where I hadn't lived for 12 months consecutively, but on different occasions, i added my last TWO addresses, as they added up to 12 months. I also filled out form 80 where I listed ALL my addresses for the past 10 years.
> 
> 3. I put down our official anniversary date (when we became a couple) for when we committed to a shared life with the exclusion of all others (May 2013), and the date we moved in together as the start of our de facto relationship (July 2013).
> 
> So this is what mine looks like:
> Relatiosnhip status: De facto - date: July 2013.
> Date of committing to a shared life: May 2013.


Hello!

So I have a question as well  if you don't mind me to ask.
About our time line:
October 14 became a couple; 
July 15 register our relationship; 
October 15 moved in together.

On the online application form, I said 
"Relationship status : De facto, Date October 14 " 
"Date committed de facto relationship began: July 15 ( as we register our relationship) 
and then put 
"Date applicant and sponsor committed to a shared life together to the exclusion of all others " July 15 as well.

Then, I clicked on next button and a text box came out as saying " The relationship length entered does not meet the minimum 12 month requirements for this visa. Give details of the compelling and compassionate circumstances to be considered with this application."  

what shall I do? Should I just our October date for "Date committed de facto relationship began"?

For us it is really difficult to say when we exactly started our romantic relationship as we used to be friends!  and we developed so much and finally we fall in love! And of course we have explained our relationship history very detailed on our individual statements!

Any help would be great!
Cheers!


----------



## romanibga

Hi guys!

My 820 application just turned 1 year old, and i received that generic email some people have mentioned before, so I'm starting to freak out about the visa issue again haha. I have one main issue / question, so here's some facts:

- we did online application, so it is under one same Immi login (mine), but inside Immi, it is 2 different applications, one for her and one for me, hers is under her name and under status it says "submitted" since day 1, and mine is under my name and under status it says "assessment in progress". Both of them have different TRN numbers. 
*Anyone else's is exactly like this? 
Is this truly the way it is supposed to be lodged?*

- I ask this mainly, bacause now im a bit confused with the newest layout of the Immi website. when I click into my application, theres a bit on the left menu called "Update Us" with both our names. When you click each name you get the list of submitted supporting documents, but when I click her's from my application, her documents are not in that list (we submitted all her statements and identity docs in HER APPLICATION, they are still there, but they fail to show in my application) as far as I remember this didnt happen with the website layout a year ago.
*Is this correct??
I dont want the case officers to think her documents are not there because of this, will they check also the other application??*

Thanks a lot guys
Im freaking out a bit about things now that theres pressure again, and the Immigration contact number is not very reliable on help sometimes.

Hope you can help me 
Cheers!


----------



## pdub

Hi everyone, 

Ok random stressing out question that I am hoping someone can assist with...After romanibga asked above, I am now concerned that I have not completed all of the application.

I am now concerned that I didn't upload the FORM 40SP to my husband or my account as I was under the impression that this form was filled in as part of the online application. It's not a huge problem as I can just do it again now as a paper version and scan/upload to his/our account, but does anyone know if FORM 40SP needs to literally be filled in and uploaded as an attachment on top of the application by the sponsor?

I ask as I interpret the website as saying that it doesn't and just needs to be filled in as part of the application, i.e.:

Form 47SP Application for migration to Australia by a partner (Online through ImmiAccount) or by post, or in person Form 47SPApplication for migration to Australia by a partner (550 kB PDF)
Form 40SP Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia (Online through ImmiAccount) or by post or in person Form 40SPSponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia (255 kB PDF)

Yet, the latest email my husband received says the following, which implies to me that I needed to also fill in the form as a paper version and then upload it as an attachment to his account:

Forms 
- Completed Form 47SP from you (visa applicant) - not required for online applications
- Completed Form 40SP from your sponsor

I hope my mad ramblings make sense and sorry for the desperation in my question, your feedback is greatly appreciated. 

Thanks so much


----------



## Elizabethsandy_

I am applying offshore.. do i need a minimum of 2 australian stat decs before i start uploading? i've got 3 from non australian (singaporeans) 

i dont want to be rejected as i didn't meet the minimum requirement of 2 australian stat dec :/


----------



## starlight

Elizabethsandy_ said:


> I am applying offshore.. do i need a minimum of 2 australian stat decs before i start uploading? i've got 3 from non australian (singaporeans)
> 
> i dont want to be rejected as i didn't meet the minimum requirement of 2 australian stat dec :/


Yes, you're going to need a minimum of 2 Forms 888 from either Australian Citizens or Australian permanent residents.


----------



## myTune

Hey just a quick question, my partner and me want to apply online for the 820 visa on Thursday. Now for the first time ever I saw a not that said if someone else (my partner) is paying the application fee we cannot apply online. Is this true? I thought as we are going to be married when we pay it wouldn't matter and I never heard of this before. Thanks for every helpful reply!


----------



## Mish

myTune said:


> Hey just a quick question, my partner and me want to apply online for the 820 visa on Thursday. Now for the first time ever I saw a not that said if someone else (my partner) is paying the application fee we cannot apply online. Is this true? I thought as we are going to be married when we pay it wouldn't matter and I never heard of this before. Thanks for every helpful reply!


That is jusr where the sponsor goes in and pays at a local DIBP office. When applying and paying online it doesn't matter who pays.


----------



## jhaddie

Hi, 

I’m just about to start my application(online) on 820 visa from PMV and sorting out documents needed. just have few questions:

* Can i use my husband’s last name in filling up the 47sp form?is marriage certificate enough to prove it?
* we submitted a relationship statement in our PMV, is the duration of relationship statement for 820 includes from the beginning of our relationship or from the time we submitted the PMV?
* do i need to submit documents that were submitted in PMV?if so can i use the same that was submitted in PMV?
* do i need to to health exams?
* is there an interview?
* Medicare - i tried applying for medicare but they say i need to have 820 visa first before i can apply. I'm just confused because in the 820 doc checklist, medicare card is included. how can i submit it if they don't allow me to apply for one

thank you in advanced for your help.


----------



## Tashpotato

pdub said:


> Hi Tashpotato,
> 
> We received the same email yesterday! ARGH! I did a little dance at work when my husband emailed me!!!
> 
> Basically, we received an email about three weeks ago which highlighted that we need to get the application in order and upload anything outstanding. The email also mentioned that if the health check hadn't been done yet that the applicant should do those too. We immediately logged into the immi account that day, got his HAP ID sorted and he booked his medical and did it a couple of days later in the city.
> 
> Yesterday, we received the same email as you above and now, even though I am certain we have uploaded everything correctly, we are going to check through everything on the account this weekend just to be certain we have everything updated. The only thing I am concerned about is his police checks from Brazil as they are now 9 months old so i'm not certain if there is a time limit on their validity, but I will email the office later today to ask and also advise that we will be traveling in a week.
> 
> I think you should use the contact details at the end of the letter to email them and ask any questions if you have any. Otherwise, log into your immi account and you can access the health assessment section where you can do the health requirements. Good luck with everything, I hope we all get a successful process by the end of June!! X


Hey!
So after getting that email I went and did my medicals, just 2 days later (which was the day that marked EXACTLY 1 year from applying) I got an email from a CO asking me to get a national AFP check as silly me sent a state one haha. They must've just been waiting for my medical! That is all they have asked for, and my police check from UK they haven't asked to redo and that's been just over a year.

Good luck! Keep us informed!


----------



## jhaddie

jhaddie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm just about to start my application(online) on 820 visa from PMV and sorting out documents needed. just have few questions:
> 
> * Can i use my husband's last name in filling up the 47sp form?is marriage certificate enough to prove it?
> * we submitted a relationship statement in our PMV, is the duration of relationship statement for 820 includes from the beginning of our relationship or from the time we submitted the PMV?
> * do i need to submit documents that were submitted in PMV?if so can i use the same that was submitted in PMV?
> * do i need to to health exams?
> * is there an interview?
> * Medicare - i tried applying for medicare but they say i need to have 820 visa first before i can apply. I'm just confused because in the 820 doc checklist, medicare card is included. how can i submit it if they don't allow me to apply for one
> 
> thank you in advanced for your help.


in addition to my query, would it be ok to upload again the document like Australian Citizenship Certificate that was certified and submitted in my PMV?


----------



## JandE

jhaddie said:


> * Medicare - i tried applying for medicare but they say i need to have 820 visa first before i can apply. I'm just confused because in the 820 doc checklist, medicare card is included. how can i submit it if they don't allow me to apply for one.


Some nationalities can get a Medicare card, under the Reciprocal Health Care Agreements, and that bit would apply them.

I am assuming you are referring to this section of the "Partner Visa (Subclasses 820 And 801) Document Checklist:"


> _Evidence that everyone included in your application has adequate health insurance in Australia._


That is the same as on the PMV checklist, but we never submitted anything for Medical cover.

Not sure if this is new or what?

I am in interested in this, as we will be doing the 820 soon.


----------



## jhaddie

JandE said:


> Some nationalities can get a Medicare card, under the Reciprocal Health Care Agreements, and that bit would apply them.
> 
> I am assuming you are referring to this section of the "Partner Visa (Subclasses 820 And 801) Document Checklist:"
> 
> That is the same as on the PMV checklist, but we never submitted anything for Medical cover.
> 
> Not sure if this is new or what?
> 
> I am in interested in this, as we will be doing the 820 soon.


yes thats the one.


----------



## kris1

jhaddie said:


> Hi,
> 
> * Medicare - i tried applying for medicare but they say i need to have 820 visa first before i can apply. I'm just confused because in the 820 doc checklist, medicare card is included. how can i submit it if they don't allow me to apply for one
> 
> thank you in advanced for your help.


Hi

I was told that it's not necessary to upload evidence for adequate health insurance when applying for the 820, because you are eligible to apply for medicare as soon as you have lodged your application. I signed up like 3 days after i lodged mine and it was super easy.

I don't know why they put it on the checklist if it's not required. And apparently that checklist isn't too reliable anyway. Makes things very confusing and frustrating!


----------



## jhaddie

kris1 said:


> Hi
> 
> I was told that it's not necessary to upload evidence for adequate health insurance when applying for the 820, because you are eligible to apply for medicare as soon as you have lodged your application. I signed up like 3 days after i lodged mine and it was super easy.
> 
> I don't know why they put it on the checklist if it's not required. And apparently that checklist isn't too reliable anyway. Makes things very confusing and frustrating!


that is so true.

btw, what did you provide when you apply for medicare?


----------



## kris1

jhaddie said:


> that is so true.
> 
> btw, what did you provide when you apply for medicare?


Oh, i actually can't remember 100% what they needed in the end... But definitely brought my passport, bva grant letter and acknowledgement letter of received application (both just printed from my email), and other forms of id such as foreign driver's license. I think if you have something to prove your residential address such as a utility bill or two that would be smart to bring a copy of. I read of someone who was asked to provide evidence of entry to Australia (e.g. flight itinerary), but the medicare person i spoke to didn't say anything about this.

And of course the form. I filled it out beforehand (printed from medicare website) to save time at their office


----------



## jhaddie

kris1 said:


> Oh, i actually can't remember 100% what they needed in the end... But definitely brought my passport, bva grant letter and acknowledgement letter of received application (both just printed from my email), and other forms of id such as foreign driver's license. I think if you have something to prove your residential address such as a utility bill or two that would be smart to bring a copy of. I read of someone who was asked to provide evidence of entry to Australia (e.g. flight itinerary), but the medicare person i spoke to didn't say anything about this.
> 
> And of course the form. I filled it out beforehand (printed from medicare website) to save time at their office


thank you so much for this.

another question tho about the relationship statement...would it be ok if i just use my PMV relationship statement and continue it from there?


----------



## TannyB

Hello All, 

First let me say thanks for the great questions and insight. It seems there is a lot of good advice in this thread.I have visited the immigration website hundreds of times and what I have noticed at there is no clear guidance specific to online applications (which is silly because they often recommend we apply online). I find the information available to be vague and ambiguous to say the least.

My situation (as they all are) is very different. I am in a same sex De-facto (registered) relationship. My partner and I have lived together on and off for over a year due to money and visas. All of which I can support via evidence.

I have not yet opened the application and I've drawn mine together based on lots of helpful online info. I got to page 45 of this thread opening very slowly before I gave up reading so sorry if you've already answered these somewhere, I thought I'd ask the below all at once so thank you in advance if to take any time at all to read and reply to me:

1 - My partner and I have to create online profiles individually and complete the questionnaires that are effectively in place of 40sp and 47sp. And we still have to upload 888 forms. I keep seeing form 80 mentioned and none of the written publication I've read states it is necessary. I completed it in Adobe anyway and am going to print, sign and scan etc. However, my history is rather longer than the spaces they give you so I have made additional information pdfs and at the end just stated "see document entitled ... " for full information. 

Do you think this is acceptable? Has anyone got any advice on the particulars of form 80, also when will it prompt me to complete within the process? Will my partner have to complete one?

2 - When Uploading passport photos do I upload 4 in one go with some form of written note as to whom is pictured? Or 1 individual shot 4 times? or just one in total?

3 - I've read somewhere on here that if our statements are longer than allowed in the dialogue boxes (2000 words) that someone has stated "statement in document entitled ..." within that dialogue box. Has anyone actually done this and had their application approved/denied? I would like to do this my partner is skeptical. 

4 - We wrote 5 statements one for each of the 4 categories and a full timeline statement. We were unsure if the timeline statement should have been a stat dec. but from what I've read on here the stat dec is the timeline statement broken down into those 4 categories instead. Is this accurate?

5 - When uploading identity docs (birth cert, passport, etc) has everyone uploaded them as individual items or as on entire pdf e.g. entitled "identity of Applicant"?

6 - Have people annotated their documents to highlight specific points or uploaded pdfs based on one topic like I have, for example my pdfs contain titles like - "evidence of emotional and physical support between applicant and sponsor" "evidence of applicant and sponsor remaining in contact during periods of separation" "evidence of social events attended by the applicant and sponsor". I have not annotated these as they are all in date form and pretty self explanatory. 

I have some tips for those who are organising their evidence, I called the immi guys/gals and they said to me that:

1. colour scans DO NOT need to be certified
2. both the applicant and sponsor have 60 upload slots EACH a total of 120 for the entire application and it does not matter which evidence is uploaded on which application other that personal particulars.
3. Form 80 is required even for online applications.

I apologise for my wordy post but I'm a bit of a worrier that I'm doing things wrong or against the norm for the situation. As we can't get married in Australia  the weight of our application is based on a lot off other "additional" information evidence as I was told.


----------



## TannyB

dev123 said:


> Hi, could anyone please be able to describe how do we provide Facebook proof regarding the genuine relationship. Like screenshots or ?? Secondly what screenshots? of profile or photos or how do we put them all together?


I did this using google chrome, I went to my partners page selected view "friendship" and scrolled all the way to the bottom. When there I went to print to PDF and it basically puts your whole facebook relationship into a nice tidy pdf doc. To stop the PDF being over sized I suggest de-tagging or deleteing memes and videos (we have a habit of tagging funny animals, it's our guilty pleasure don't judge).

I think this validates the statements we make that we have been to many various important social events like weddings and baby showers etc together. In today's age everything is online or digital and we leave a huge trail of evidence behind. If you've got it, use it.


----------



## Mish

TannyB said:


> I did this using google chrome, I went to my partners page selected view "friendship" and scrolled all the way to the bottom. When there I went to print to PDF and it basically puts your whole facebook relationship into a nice tidy pdf doc. To stop the PDF being over sized I suggest de-tagging or deleteing memes and videos (we have a habit of tagging funny animals, it's our guilty pleasure don't judge).
> 
> I think this validates the statements we make that we have been to many various important social events like weddings and baby showers etc together. In today's age everything is online or digital and we leave a huge trail of evidence behind. If you've got it, use it.


OMG!! I know what you mean by it being huge because of tagging. My husband and I friendship page was 256 pages for 2 years worth!! I had to split the file into 3 lol.


----------



## TannyB

Mish said:


> OMG!! I know what you mean by it being huge because of tagging. My husband and I friendship page was 256 pages for 2 years worth!! I had to split the file into 3 lol.


I reduced the size of mine by cropping the pages to show only the feed and I did delete some pages that were pointless because you cant remove some tags. That cuts it down quite a lot. I managed to squeeze 18 months of facebook and 2 Instagram accounts into one single PDF document less than 5kb **mini air punch**


----------



## Mish

TannyB said:


> I reduced the size of mine by cropping the pages to show only the feed and I did delete some pages that were pointless because you cant remove some tags. That cuts it down quite a lot. I managed to squeeze 18 months of facebook and 2 Instagram accounts into one single PDF document less than 5kb **mini air punch**


Did you just delete some pages from the PDF? In our PDF some go over the pages for posts. Or did you just snip the posts you want and paste them into a word doc and save as a PDF? I haven't uploaded ours yet so I am thinking if it is worth doing it another way instead of 3 files. However they do show that we tag each other alot in posts lol.


----------



## TannyB

Mish said:


> Did you just delete some pages from the PDF? In our PDF some go over the pages for posts. Or did you just snip the posts you want and paste them into a word doc and save as a PDF? I haven't uploaded ours yet so I am thinking if it is worth doing it another way instead of 3 files. However they do show that we tag each other alot in posts lol.


Yeah I just went to "edit pages" and deleted some, even those where maybe just the top of a photo would be lost. I don't think they would need everything I think they would get the point.

Maybe dont do both years just the year between your 802/801 is that the point you're at now?

I made a post on here and opened a threat earlier do you know how long until they will appear? I can't remember everything that I asked and don't want to type it again.


----------



## Mish

TannyB said:


> Yeah I just went to "edit pages" and deleted some, even those where maybe just the top of a photo would be lost. I don't think they would need everything I think they would get the point.
> 
> Maybe dont do both years just the year between your 802/801 is that the point you're at now?
> 
> I made a post on here and opened a threat earlier do you know how long until they will appear? I can't remember everything that I asked and don't want to type it again.


We are supplying all the Facebook since the grant of the 820 which for us was almost 2 years.

The thread could need approval. I will check and approve it for you if it is there.


----------



## TannyB

Mish said:


> We are supplying all the Facebook since the grant of the 820 which for us was almost 2 years.
> 
> The thread could need approval. I will check and approve it for you if it is there.


Actually there is another way to reduce the size, it's a little time consuming but it worked for one of my other evidence files.

Export all pages to images
Edit the file size of each image to half the KB per image and then re-combine all images in acrobat or similar pdf maker.

As I said, time consuming but it works. You may be able to at least get it to two pdf documents.Also I don't know if you have tried reducing the DPI when you attempt to print to PDF. You can select the quality and the page size. I am usure if selecting a smaller page size would reduce the over all size. It's experimental but worth a shot.

Oh wow that would be great. Thanks heaps


----------



## TannyB

*Fyi*

Hi Guys,

So after multiple calls and internet searches I have managed to get some useful information. Actually a lot of it is online and let me note that the border website does NOT make these pages simple to find. It took various degrees of re-phrasing my searches in google to find these links:-

*** For file attachment info go here:*
Attach documents to an online application

*** For basic tips on online apps go here:*
Tips on lodging Partner visa applications | Migration Blog

*** For those pesky definitions go here:*
Definitions

*** The stock standard document checklist (we've all seen this) but beware it is tailored to neither online or paper specifically, annoying much:*
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/801-/Partner-visa-(subclasses-820-and-801)-document-checklist

*** Form 80, it is good to get the particulars for this organised before going into your immi application because they ask you all of this stuff any way, when I called they said if I have already completed it then I should just submit and prevent being asked for it. NOTE: other required info is dates of when parents, siblings, step-siblings were married or entered their defacto relationships:*
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf

*** I also found that these blogs answered a lot of my questions:*
7 Best Tips for Spouse Partner Visa 820 & 801 to Australia

Online Partner Visa Applications - Frequently Asked Questions

https://readwritetravel.wordpress.c...-included-in-our-australian-partner-visa-820/


----------



## incendiary

Question about online submission - searched google and what not and I'm not finding a specific answer. - ANSWER AT BOTTOM

I've read on a few blogs about suggesting you combine documents for submission so you don't go over the 60 file limit. Obviously combining 3 different wedding invites or all your joint leases together makes sense since it still fits their categories for documents.

What if I combine different type of documents for one segment. Lets use evidence of couples living together.
I can make a pdf (that stays under the 5mb) that includes both our stat decs, joint energy bill, joint vehicle registration and bank statement and then put it as other with a description that it is 4 things. Will this cause an issue? I could also submit it as 4 documents but I'd like to avoid this.

ANSWER:
Called the department and got my answer so I figured I should share it. They're okay with you combining documents. Even to the point of if you accidently include a document under a wrong segment they wont foul you on it. Makes life easier for me 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Husker

Hi all,

So glad to have found this forum, only wished I had found it earlier though. I've found the tips in this forum very useful when we did our application. 

We've already lodged my wife's application for partner visa (onshore) online. I am the sponsor and she, the applicant. I have a few questions regarding the online system though, I hope someone can share their opinion.

1. Re: Form 40sp - I did the online application to be the sponsor using my own ImmiAccount login. I went through the same questions that you'd normally see on the written form 40sp. (a) In my ImmiAccount page, there is a form 40sp under the list of attachments. Am I required to fill out the form, sign it then attach it even though I've done the online application? Reading through this and other forums I've gathered some no longer had to while there were a few others who were asked for the form 40sp. 

2. In my wife's immiaccount, the application status shows 'Received' but when I log on to my ImmiAccount, the application for sponsorship for a partner status just says 'Submitted'. The status has not changed since the day I submitted the application. Is this normal? Considering that the applications for the applicant and sponsor are linked through the TRN no.?

3. We attached our NSW Marriage Certificate under the evidence type 'Relationship - spouse, de facto partner, Evidence', with the document type of Marriage Certificate not realising that there was an option for 'Evidence of Marriage' which I think is more ideal for our circumstance, as we have been married since Nov. 2014. Will this have an effect on the application as we are applying on the basis of marriage and not defacto? Is it ok to attach the same document under a different evidence type even though it has been attached previously?

The waiting stage is really stressful, I just hope that our evidence is enough.

Thanks heaps,
Dominique


----------



## carabe

Wondering whether anyone can give me some insight to my queries.

I have applied for onshore defacto partner visa midMay16 and my partner and I are currently collating evidence to upload. I have read that maximum number of documents you can upload is 60. - Are these 60 documents to be shared between myself and my partner (sponsor) or are we entitled for 60 docs each?

Does it make a difference whether we upload under my name or his name? I was thinking of combining certain documents - ex. birth certificate etc...

On uploading the documents online, under the document heading Evidence of the Defacto Relationship, there are several subheadings such as Birth Certificate, etc... which again these have their separate Headings in the first place. So am confused where I should attach them.

Thanks
C


----------



## edwardmiddle

Hi,
Me and my girlfriend are going to be applying for the partner visa (set to marry in a little over a month; but in collecting our evidence; we realised we don't have that much considering our relationship is only 3 months old.
My question is specifically relating to witness statutory declarations.
Is it fine if one of our witnesses (as we have little which can account for our relationship); has already previously filled out a statutory declaration for a relative of mine (brother) who also got married and applied for this partner visa a couple years ago now.
To clarify this is how I met my girlfriend through friends of friends of my brother's married partner. They are both Koreans. And so one day met and started up a friendship. This is how we first met me and my girlfriend, through my brother and his partner when we attended a party together.

If anyone could help me and let me know if this is ok to do; or would it be considered a little dodgy.????

I should add that our relationship is very much real and we love eachother a lot and the reason we require this witness specifically is due to two reasons; including the fact that our relationship is quite young and we are in fact living in a shared house currently with this witness. And so they have been one of the few people that have witnessed and seen our relationship blossom.

Any advice on this would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers...


----------



## caturish

Hi edwardmiddle,

I believe that your relationship is genuine however 3 months in the relationship and you are already planning to marry, this will leave an impression to the authorities (and to the majority of people) that you did not really think this relationship through

The immigration department doesn't only look at how genuine your relationship is, they also look at how strong it is based on the length of the relationship.

I suggest you wait a little longer before jumping the gun. My fiance proposed to me after our 1 year together, we submitted a fiance visa waited at least 10 months apart and when it was granted I flew to Australia and we married here after 6 months of living together. We are now processing our Partner Visa.

This may help you better your chances of having an approved visa (I assume that submitting a partner/fiance visa less stressful when you know you have all the required evidence of a strong and genuine relationship - you and your girlfriend just have to be strong and patient) compared to submitting a partnership visa based on a 3 month old relationship even if you hire the best agent in market it really has less chances of being approved.



edwardmiddle said:


> Hi,
> Me and my girlfriend are going to be applying for the partner visa (set to marry in a little over a month; but in collecting our evidence; we realised we don't have that much considering our relationship is only 3 months old.
> My question is specifically relating to witness statutory declarations.
> Is it fine if one of our witnesses (as we have little which can account for our relationship); has already previously filled out a statutory declaration for a relative of mine (brother) who also got married and applied for this partner visa a couple years ago now.
> To clarify this is how I met my girlfriend through friends of friends of my brother's married partner. They are both Koreans. And so one day met and started up a friendship. This is how we first met me and my girlfriend, through my brother and his partner when we attended a party together.
> 
> If anyone could help me and let me know if this is ok to do; or would it be considered a little dodgy.????
> 
> I should add that our relationship is very much real and we love eachother a lot and the reason we require this witness specifically is due to two reasons; including the fact that our relationship is quite young and we are in fact living in a shared house currently with this witness. And so they have been one of the few people that have witnessed and seen our relationship blossom.
> 
> Any advice on this would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers...


----------



## pdub

Hi Guys,

Last month my husband got his 820! YAY! We have just realised that we have no idea what to do next. ha! 

Anyone can give any pointers on what we need to do next to start his 801 application?

Thank you for any advice you can provide. X


----------



## lilpenguinlost

I recently did my Onshore Partner Visa (820) application using the ImmiAccount website.

Like all of you I found there to be very little documentation on how to go about doing the application. So when I took the plunge and did the application, I took lots of screenshots and documented exactly what I did.

h-t-t-p...partnervisa820uploadguide[dot]neocities[dot]org

Apologies for my notation, turns out I am not allowed to post links - if someone has the ability to post links, please reply to this thread with a clickable link to this address)
Hope you all find it useful.

This only covers the experience AFTER you make payment.
It shows the approach I used for categorising my supporting documents for performing the document upload.

I did all document uploads (for myself and for my sponsor) using my ImmiAccount. My sponsor just had to complete "Sponsorship for a Partner to Migrate to Australia (300, 309/100,820/801)" via her ImmiAccount.

Note: About 5mins after I made payment, I got the bridging visa (A) - it's automatically sent after payment clears.


----------



## JanneKL

lilpenguinlost said:


> I recently did my Onshore Partner Visa (820) application using the ImmiAccount website.
> 
> h-t-t-p...partnervisa820uploadguide[dot]neocities[dot]org


Thank you for that post! It's too late for me, but it would have helped me a lot to organise my evidence. It also made me realise that I've been stupid, because I did not see the "attach more documents" button at the very bottom. Never scrolled down all the way, because there was always a number of categories that are not applicable to me and which I therefore ignored. Was confused that the site would only let me attach more evidence in categories that I'd previously uploaded files to... duh. Oh well. Too late now.


----------



## lilpenguinlost

JanneKL said:


> Thank you for that post! It's too late for me, but it would have helped me a lot to organise my evidence. It also made me realise that I've been stupid, because I did not see the "attach more documents" button at the very bottom. Never scrolled down all the way, because there was always a number of categories that are not applicable to me and which I therefore ignored. Was confused that the site would only let me attach more evidence in categories that I'd previously uploaded files to... duh. Oh well. Too late now.


I wouldn't worry about it. As long as your documents are labelled well, your Case Officer will be able to identify what you have uploaded and process your application. The gist that I have got from most forums is that the categories are to help the CO deal with your application more quickly/efficiently.

If they need any more information, they *WILL* email you.


----------



## JanneKL

lilpenguinlost said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. As long as your documents are labelled well, your Case Officer will be able to identify what you have uploaded and process your application. The gist that I have got from most forums is that the categories are to help the CO deal with your application more quickly/efficiently.
> 
> If they need any more information, they *WILL* email you.


I tried to be as precise as I could. The file name, as well as the description. Also a lot of evidence can be uploaded in various categories anyway, so I don't think it matters too much. 
But it's good to know for future evidence uploads!
Probably good to make it as easy as possible for immi to find specific docs.


----------



## Bay56

Hey guys, I'd appreciate an answer here. I suppose this has been asked before but I can't seem to find an answer.

We're up to applying for the second stage Partner Visa and I'm finding conflicting answers regarding the statements by each individual partner. Should we have signed statements by both partners or by the sponsor only? Also, for our first stage visa we just had signed statements by both of us on plain paper only. Should the statements be on the prescribed Stat Dec form or can plain paper do again?

Thank you!


----------



## Mish

Bay56 said:


> Hey guys, I'd appreciate an answer here. I suppose this has been asked before but I can't seem to find an answer.
> 
> We're up to applying for the second stage Partner Visa and I'm finding conflicting answers regarding the statements by each individual partner. Should we have signed statements by both partners or by the sponsor only? Also, for our first stage visa we just had signed statements by both of us on plain paper only. Should the statements be on the prescribed Stat Dec form or can plain paper do again?
> 
> Thank you!


It depends if you apply online or paper.

Online - you need the sponsors stat dec only as the applicant answers their questions on the online form
Paper - you need both the sponsor and applicants stat decs.

No plain paper statements for stage 2. DIBP have stat dec specific forms for both the sponsorand applicant - you need touse these.

Everything for 2nd stage is from the grant on the temporary visa.


----------



## shorty

Hi Guys,

I am wondering if it's possible for me to be living overseas in Indonesia whilst the visa processes and what address should I put down on the application as my main address weather it be my overseas address of my parents address in Australia.

Please let me know if you know the answer or have been through it yourself.


----------



## Sophia5000

1. When you write your statements in the boxes about the history of the relationship, nature of the household etc. do not copy and paste from a Word Document. Although copying from Word is easier, you are bound to come across some problems. For example, the apostrophe from Word will not be accepted in the Immi online system. You can Copy and Paste, then go through the box to check for punctuation that the ImmiAccount does not accept and edit them. 

My partner and I wrote a 6 page statutory declaration each! So in these boxes we wrote ' Please see attached in statutory Delcaration" What should I do?? everything is already submitted!!! I cant change it


----------



## ampk

That is fine do not worry.

We did a copy and paste, corrected a few but missed some.

On our 820 we just wrote ref our written statements (that we never uploaded due approved fast).


----------



## ngup2013

What does everyone do with all the submitted/pile of documents laying around after getting PR? Can it be put in a bonfire? or is it necessary to keep?


----------



## Mish

ngup2013 said:


> What does everyone do with all the submitted/pile of documents laying around after getting PR? Can it be put in a bonfire? or is it necessary to keep?


You can have a bonfire party &#128522;


----------



## Ashby

Very helpful. Thanks


----------



## TheFluff

Hi all, I'm new here! I am sorry to sound dumb, I am only just looking into this. I just want to check that I am understanding everything right. I did a few searches of this thread and a few spots confused me.

462 > 820

Apply onshore (can be done online)

The minute the payment is made and the submit button is hit, a bridging visa is "approved" and it is an automatic "come into effect" from the end date of the 462

You can literally leave it to the last second to submit the 820 application to assist with living requirements because you have the bridging auto there.

I can register my relationship with VIC BDM regardless of how long we have lived together.

Can I use time spent living in the USA in his house, with him financially supporting both of us with me on an ESTA towards time lived together? (I went to the USA 1st July, WE flew back on 21 September his 462 active date is 21 september,so there's an extra couple of months OUTSIDE australia living together) 

It's expensive, immigration consultant to help is gonna add more expense obviously, however has anyone heard of any doing a payment plan or something?

Why can't a 457 just fall into our lap with a company he wants to work for and enjoys? (That's rhetorical but feel free to answer )


----------



## Maggie-May24

TheFluff said:


> Hi all, I'm new here! I am sorry to sound dumb, I am only just looking into this. I just want to check that I am understanding everything right. I did a few searches of this thread and a few spots confused me.
> 
> 462 > 820
> 
> Apply onshore (can be done online)
> 
> The minute the payment is made and the submit button is hit, a bridging visa is "approved" and it is an automatic "come into effect" from the end date of the 462
> 
> You can literally leave it to the last second to submit the 820 application to assist with living requirements because you have the bridging auto there.
> 
> I can register my relationship with VIC BDM regardless of how long we have lived together.
> 
> Can I use time spent living in the USA in his house, with him financially supporting both of us with me on an ESTA towards time lived together? (I went to the USA 1st July, WE flew back on 21 September his 462 active date is 21 september,so there's an extra couple of months OUTSIDE australia living together)
> 
> It's expensive, immigration consultant to help is gonna add more expense obviously, however has anyone heard of any doing a payment plan or something?
> 
> Why can't a 457 just fall into our lap with a company he wants to work for and enjoys? (That's rhetorical but feel free to answer )


I'll answer what I can:
- you can apply online
- you will usually receive the confirmation of your application as well as the bridging visa within a few minutes of submitting your application and paying the fees. Sometimes it can take a day or two to arrive though
- you could leave it to the last minute, but it only takes a technical glitch or system maintenance to delay things so I wouldn't suggest leaving it that late. I'd give yourself a few days leeway.
- you can double-check the VIC website, but you can register your relationship regardless of how long you've lived together. I believe you both must have been living in Victoria for at least 12 months though.
- if you mean a payment plan with a migration agent, you'd need to see what they are willing to do. If you mean a payment plan to pay DIBP fees, then no, that's not an option.


----------



## franklin777

Hey everyone,

This thread has been extremely useful in finding out some details of how to do about this process. My partner and I are in the process of applying onshore for the first part of the defacto and I had a couple of queries, apologies if its a repeat of a question.

1) Once you go through the initial forms and make the payment, how long do you have to submit all the uploaded evidence? Is it best to get it all together before the payment and upload straight away or slowly gather the information and keep adding to the application?

2) Do all statements have to be written on Stat Decs, from both applicant sponsor and friends and family? I read it can be just on paper, signed and dated but is it better to record everything on a stat dec form?

3) Handwritten and scanned documents form the statements better than typed?

Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

franklin777 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> This thread has been extremely useful in finding out some details of how to do about this process. My partner and I are in the process of applying onshore for the first part of the defacto and I had a couple of queries, apologies if its a repeat of a question.
> 
> 1) Once you go through the initial forms and make the payment, how long do you have to submit all the uploaded evidence? Is it best to get it all together before the payment and upload straight away or slowly gather the information and keep adding to the application?
> 
> 2) Do all statements have to be written on Stat Decs, from both applicant sponsor and friends and family? I read it can be just on paper, signed and dated but is it better to record everything on a stat dec form?
> 
> 3) Handwritten and scanned documents form the statements better than typed?
> 
> Any help is much appreciated!


We made sure to upload all the important stuff (minimum requirements) within a couple days of applying. We uploaded two Form 888s, typed and printed, from two Australians (a friend and a family member). Some people do more but I would have at least two Form 888s which I believe is for Australian PR holders and citizens only. There is a different stat dec form available for others I believe. We did not do personal statements as the narrative sections in the app count for that, but we did upload photo evidence in a pdf with descriptions every 3 months to keep them updated with our relationship.


----------



## shorty

*Tax Audit After Spouse Visa Submission*

Hi All,

I'm wondering if anyone has had any experience particularly migration agents with sponsors particularly ones with there own business having there tax audited during or after the spouse visa process. Please let me know

Regards


----------



## Barron91

franklin777 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> This thread has been extremely useful in finding out some details of how to do about this process. My partner and I are in the process of applying onshore for the first part of the defacto and I had a couple of queries, apologies if its a repeat of a question.
> 
> 1) Once you go through the initial forms and make the payment, how long do you have to submit all the uploaded evidence? Is it best to get it all together before the payment and upload straight away or slowly gather the information and keep adding to the application?
> 
> 2) Do all statements have to be written on Stat Decs, from both applicant sponsor and friends and family? I read it can be just on paper, signed and dated but is it better to record everything on a stat dec form?
> 
> 3) Handwritten and scanned documents form the statements better than typed?
> 
> Any help is much appreciated!


Hi, I am in a similar scenario to you but fortunately I've had a friend who recently emigrated on the same visa and has been giving me advice and tips.

1) It is best to get most thins together or at least know where to find them. Once you make the payment then you unlock an extra section in your Immi account where you can upload the evidence.

2) Not all of the statements have to be on Form 888. We have had 2 written on the Form 888 from Australian family and the others were written as a basic letter format.

3) Typed is fine. Just make sure they are all certified.

Now I have a question for you or anyone else that would like to help.

I am about to make payment via debit card but it is incurring a surcharge although it states that credit cards and PayPal must pay a surcharge. The main downside is that you can only select "debit or credit card" to pay in this way. Is there anyway around it or do I have to pay this silly fee despite forking out an extortionate amount for the visa?


----------



## Rilly

Hi all, 

I have been thinking of applying by paper but just changed after some valuable advice on this forum.

I am going through this thread and other ones from other websites,
but there're few things I would like to clarify, will be appreciated if anyone can answer.

1.
When we gathered evidence for paper application, I was thinking of using bank statement (same one) for different reasons. For example, on household aspects, highlight the wifi and electricity bills. And for social aspects, highlight transactions while travelling.
Can I do it online as well? Can I use same evidence in a different way?
Or another thing what I was thinking was, under the file name of 'Travel to A place', put all photos / receipts and cut the relevant bank statement and paste it with highlight so that it doesn't exceed the file limit and at the same time we can show that we spent money there.

2.
The main confusion I am having is...
So the statutory declarations you write on paper form, it includes history of relationship/financial.... everything! On online application, I heard I and my partner have to write down about 5 ? categories up to 2000 words each category. Do we still need to attach statutory declarations? 

Or (as it will anyway exceed 2000 words each category) can we just write down statement attached as evidence. and put statutory declarations as file??

3.
When I wanted to do the paper application, I wanted to write down the cover letter at the front and write cover letter for each section. Because there are some stuffs needed to be explained. Is there any way I can do something like this on online application? I think it will clarify the evidence so much better and help C.O understand us better.

Please answer anyone.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Barron91

Rilly said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been thinking of applying by paper but just changed after some valuable advice on this forum.
> 
> I am going through this thread and other ones from other websites,
> but there're few things I would like to clarify, will be appreciated if anyone can answer.
> 
> 1.
> When we gathered evidence for paper application, I was thinking of using bank statement (same one) for different reasons. For example, on household aspects, highlight the wifi and electricity bills. And for social aspects, highlight transactions while travelling.
> Can I do it online as well? Can I use same evidence in a different way?
> Or another thing what I was thinking was, under the file name of 'Travel to A place', put all photos / receipts and cut the relevant bank statement and paste it with highlight so that it doesn't exceed the file limit and at the same time we can show that we spent money there.
> 
> 2.
> The main confusion I am having is...
> So the statutory declarations you write on paper form, it includes history of relationship/financial.... everything! On online application, I heard I and my partner have to write down about 5 ? categories up to 2000 words each category. Do we still need to attach statutory declarations?
> 
> Or (as it will anyway exceed 2000 words each category) can we just write down statement attached as evidence. and put statutory declarations as file??
> 
> 3.
> When I wanted to do the paper application, I wanted to write down the cover letter at the front and write cover letter for each section. Because there are some stuffs needed to be explained. Is there any way I can do something like this on online application? I think it will clarify the evidence so much better and help C.O understand us better.
> 
> Please answer anyone.
> 
> Thanks!!!


Hi,

I went down the online route because it is easier to track your application through each step. Online vs paper both have pro's and con's. Online can be glitchy and they often perform maintenance but due to the length of time a visa takes to process, this shouldn't make any difference to your visa.

1) try not to upload the same evidence twice. I was recommend to upload it once and to put it in the most suitable category.

2)I completed a form 47SP online and the required 5 sections about finances/relationship(online) etc .. but I followed it up with a visa letter so I could expand on my relationship in particular since you are only allowed 2000 characters (not words) so it is hard to get all your main points included.

3) you have a limited about of uploads so combine similar files together where possible. I combined a photo gallery of all my photos in about 8 documents that shows significant events that match things in my visa letter and 47SP application.as for cover letters, just write one that can uploaded that explains anything you need or (if possible) briefly write it at the top of the document.

Hope this helps as I've processed mine and just awaiting at CO to be assigned.

Thanks


----------



## ampk

Rilly said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 1.
> When we gathered evidence for paper application, I was thinking of using bank statement (same one) for different reasons. For example, on household aspects, highlight the wifi and electricity bills. And for social aspects, highlight transactions while travelling.
> Can I do it online as well? Can I use same evidence in a different way?
> Or another thing what I was thinking was, under the file name of 'Travel to A place', put all photos / receipts and cut the relevant bank statement and paste it with highlight so that it doesn't exceed the file limit and at the same time we can show that we spent money there.
> 
> * Highlighter pens do not show up on scan so underline or mark in some way in different colours - Do a cover letter to explain your key.
> 
> 2.
> The main confusion I am having is...
> So the statutory declarations you write on paper form, it includes history of relationship/financial.... everything! On online application, I heard I and my partner have to write down about 5 ? categories up to 2000 words each category. Do we still need to attach statutory declarations?
> 
> Or (as it will anyway exceed 2000 words each category) can we just write down statement attached as evidence. and put statutory declarations as file??
> 
> * We just put basics in almost bullet form in online questions - and said refer to attached statements (it sort of gives 2 ways to present things). as said it is 2000 characters not words.
> 
> 3.
> When I wanted to do the paper application, I wanted to write down the cover letter at the front and write cover letter for each section. Because there are some stuffs needed to be explained. Is there any way I can do something like this on online application? I think it will clarify the evidence so much better and help C.O understand us better.
> 
> * Yes just upload "other" as a document, we called it notes for Case Officer for a general cover letter but also you can have a cover letter for any file upload you wish. (best to keep them as 1 file not a separate cover letter upload for each).


----------



## Rilly

Barron91 said:


> 1) try not to upload the same evidence twice. I was recommend to upload it once and to put it in the most suitable category.
> 
> 2)I completed a form 47SP online and the required 5 sections about finances/relationship(online) etc .. but I followed it up with a visa letter so I could expand on my relationship in particular since you are only allowed 2000 characters (not words) so it is hard to get all your main points included.
> 
> 3) you have a limited about of uploads so combine similar files together where possible. I combined a photo gallery of all my photos in about 8 documents that shows significant events that match things in my visa letter and 47SP application.as for cover letters, just write one that can uploaded that explains anything you need or (if possible) briefly write it at the top of the document.
> 
> Hope this helps as I've processed mine and just awaiting at CO to be assigned.
> 
> Thanks


1) Then, when I put my things together like I put as example, should I mention 'refer to the bank statement evidence for detailed transaction records' or something..?  I was thinking of using it many times putting it in different category / documents.

Thank you for your help
And good luck with your application


----------



## Rilly

ampk said:


> Rilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 1.
> When we gathered evidence for paper application, I was thinking of using bank statement (same one) for different reasons. For example, on household aspects, highlight the wifi and electricity bills. And for social aspects, highlight transactions while travelling.
> Can I do it online as well? Can I use same evidence in a different way?
> Or another thing what I was thinking was, under the file name of 'Travel to A place', put all photos / receipts and cut the relevant bank statement and paste it with highlight so that it doesn't exceed the file limit and at the same time we can show that we spent money there.
> 
> * Highlighter pens do not show up on scan so underline or mark in some way in different colours - Do a cover letter to explain your key.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> So I can explain things on the cover letter and put mark on the bank statement to show what transaction it was ?
> 
> I have two ideas on presenting this now.
> 
> First one is ,
> 
> BANK STATEMENT
> 
> xx/xx/xxxx ...Energy // I can put as Financial-Electricity bills
> xx/xx/xxxx ...Real Estate// I can put as Household-joint lease
> xx/xx/xxxx ...Market // I can put as Household-grocery
> 
> something like this?
> 
> Or second one,
> shall I do like,
> 
> [Under Financial-Electricity bills evidence]
> 
> Attach bill statement
> Attach Email from the electricity company showing the joint responsibility
> And attach joint bank statement with underline on relevant transactions for electricity
> 
> Please advise me which one sounds better/easy to comprehend for CO.
> 
> And you were right I think online will be better especially the fact that I can track down what my application is up to.
Click to expand...


----------



## ampk

Use what ever works out to look better from a 3rd person/ independent perspective.

A lot depends on the point you wish to be evidence, and why you think it is so.


----------



## agava82

Hello everyone.
First of all, I would like to thank everyone in this forum, for the information you have provided. It helped me a lot. I have spent a lot of time reading it. Today is a very happy day because at last, my Temporary Partner (De Facto) visa was granted. 
It was a long wait (applied on 09 September 2015) but I guess it was mostly my fault, as I was not in a hurry to provide all needed information. 
We had no joint bank account, no joint utility bills and lease agreement was only with my partners name but we still received visa grant. Guess, it is a real Christmas miracle and sometimes your financial situation can be not so important compared to everything else.
Good luck to everyone, who are still waiting for their Visa grant. Hope you will get your happy ending.


----------



## Etharion

Hi everyone, (obligatory thanks for all the helpful site on this website cause lets face it, it IS awesome  )

Just wondering to clear things up.
Started uploading documents for the 309 online.
And we already wrote up a document with our statements on our relationship.
And I mean one big composition broken into segments expanding on the themes of:
The history of our relationship (how we met etc)
The financial aspects
The nature of our household
The social context of our relationship
The nature of our commitment to each other
Our future plans together.

Now when uploading we see there's a few fields for proof of this and that from that list, and no specific together type of thing..

Is it easiest we just break the statement into each segment and upload each text file where it best fits?
And is just printing each out, signing and dating it enough for scan?

Thanks in advance as always


----------



## ampk

Etharion said:


> Hi everyone, (obligatory thanks for all the helpful site on this website cause lets face it, it IS awesome  )
> 
> Just wondering to clear things up.
> Started uploading documents for the 309 online.
> And we already wrote up a document with our statements on our relationship.
> And I mean one big composition broken into segments expanding on the themes of:
> The history of our relationship (how we met etc)
> The financial aspects
> The nature of our household
> The social context of our relationship
> The nature of our commitment to each other
> Our future plans together.
> 
> Now when uploading we see there's a few fields for proof of this and that from that list, and no specific together type of thing..
> 
> Is it easiest we just break the statement into each segment and upload each text file where it best fits?
> And is just printing each out, signing and dating it enough for scan?
> 
> Thanks in advance as always


You can do that or just type in some small brief points in the fields and say also refer to attached statements. Some have just written see attached statements.

Some people do not sign them others do.


----------



## Etharion

Oh, thanks again ampk!

Will probably just do that "see attached" etc thing and upload the main one all together. 

Merry Xmas and whatnot


----------



## Etharion

Hm, when I wish to put a "Please reffer to Y section" under a X section...there's no way to just leave a note.

Best thing to do, just a small word file with the same text of "Please reffer to Y section"?

These seemingly silly and stupid little details are often the ones that drive us crazy, as it should be a simple answer yet we feel like we have no idea and can't be sure, turning paranoid


----------



## ampk

On several uploads we explained on a word doc and saved as a PDF and added it to the file as a cover note.

We also just added a page with things we were not 100% sure about, like a few dates and a few countries and said there was no option to write not certain of actual date but know it was first half of Feb or something.


----------



## Etharion

Makes sense I guess, pretty much what I had in mind. Well if it was ok for you, hopefully shall be the same here. I'll do my best in a similar way. Thanks


----------



## john_in_melbourne

*Viewing Application*

1. Does anyone know how you can view your application?

When you log in it shows
Type Date Action
Application submitted	24 Nov 2016	View application
Application fee paid	24 Nov 2016	View receipt

But when you click on View Application, it doesn't work? Downloads a file with no extension, so Windows can't open it.

Guess I will have to log a question with Immi about it.

2. Ours still shows that it has been placed in a queue. Does that change when someone finally opens it and looks at it?

Thanks.


----------



## Mania

john_in_melbourne said:


> 1. Does anyone know how you can view your application?
> 
> When you log in it shows
> Type Date Action
> Application submitted	24 Nov 2016	View application
> Application fee paid	24 Nov 2016	View receipt
> 
> But when you click on View Application, it doesn't work? Downloads a file with no extension, so Windows can't open it.
> 
> Guess I will have to log a question with Immi about it.
> 
> 2. Ours still shows that it has been placed in a queue. Does that change when someone finally opens it and looks at it?
> 
> Thanks.


1: No idea.
2: Don't expect it to change, sometimes immigration update it others it randomly gets approved with no contact & no Immi account change.


----------



## Dooda

john_in_melbourne said:


> 1. Does anyone know how you can view your application?
> 
> When you log in it shows
> Type Date Action
> Application submitted	24 Nov 2016	View application
> Application fee paid	24 Nov 2016	View receipt
> 
> But when you click on View Application, it doesn't work? Downloads a file with no extension, so Windows can't open it.
> 
> Thanks.


Try to add pdf extension (like adobe) in your browser.


----------



## john_in_melbourne

Dooda said:


> Try to add pdf extension (like adobe) in your browser.


Thank you Dooda, that worked!

Regards


----------



## Dooda

No worries john


----------



## irishzil

Some great news this morning....we opened our email to a grant notification for my partners 820 visa.
I am in complete shock as we expected to be waiting much longer than we had to.
A massive thank you to everybody on this forum, we did the visa ourselves based entirely on our own research and with the help of Australia Forum users.
Now to wait for for the 801 

Here is a timeline of our process for anyone who is interested:
Visa: Subclass 820 (From WHV)
Nationality: British
Applied: Paper, Onshore through Perth Office
Application Date: 21 April 2016
Police checks: Included in application at the time of submission
Medicals: Requested on February 21st 2017 and completed on Wednesday 1st March
VISA GRANTED: 7th March 2017 (10 months from application submission)

For anybody else still getting their application together or waiting on approval, we wish you the best of luck


----------



## elytomlove

This is amazing. Thank you so much lilpenguinlost. What a thorough way of organizing documents- IMO, the most daunting part.


----------



## elytomlove

lilpenguinlost said:


> I recently did my Onshore Partner Visa (820) application using the ImmiAccount website.
> 
> Like all of you I found there to be very little documentation on how to go about doing the application. So when I took the plunge and did the application, I took lots of screenshots and documented exactly what I did.
> 
> h-t-t-p...partnervisa820uploadguide[dot]neocities[dot]org
> 
> Apologies for my notation, turns out I am not allowed to post links - if someone has the ability to post links, please reply to this thread with a clickable link to this address)
> Hope you all find it useful.
> 
> This only covers the experience AFTER you make payment.
> It shows the approach I used for categorising my supporting documents for performing the document upload.
> 
> I did all document uploads (for myself and for my sponsor) using my ImmiAccount. My sponsor just had to complete "Sponsorship for a Partner to Migrate to Australia (300, 309/100,820/801)" via her ImmiAccount.
> 
> Note: About 5mins after I made payment, I got the bridging visa (A) - it's automatically sent after payment clears.


Wow, this is so helpful. Thank you so much lilpenguinlost!


----------



## Dooda

here's your link 

https://partnervisa820uploadguide.neocities.org/



lilpenguinlost said:


> I recently did my Onshore Partner Visa (820) application using the ImmiAccount website.
> 
> Like all of you I found there to be very little documentation on how to go about doing the application. So when I took the plunge and did the application, I took lots of screenshots and documented exactly what I did.
> 
> h-t-t-p...partnervisa820uploadguide[dot]neocities[dot]org
> 
> Apologies for my notation, turns out I am not allowed to post links - if someone has the ability to post links, please reply to this thread with a clickable link to this address)
> Hope you all find it useful.
> 
> This only covers the experience AFTER you make payment.
> It shows the approach I used for categorising my supporting documents for performing the document upload.
> 
> I did all document uploads (for myself and for my sponsor) using my ImmiAccount. My sponsor just had to complete "Sponsorship for a Partner to Migrate to Australia (300, 309/100,820/801)" via her ImmiAccount.
> 
> Note: About 5mins after I made payment, I got the bridging visa (A) - it's automatically sent after payment clears.


----------



## mhry

Hi friends how are you.
What Visa May I Get?

I came to Australia a year ago with PMV 300, and joined to my partner and son who was born five months ago before i came. We did a marriage and then we apply another visa, i didn't know what was that, but the Immigration Agent told us we are applying a Permit Residence. We quickly received the BVA grant letter, but would be in effect after the PMV 300 expires. Luckly the BVA became in effect after nine months, and i used to check in Vevo Online Check. 
After a year, the agent called us to sign a paper, asked us nothing else. Three weeks later, i could not find my visa details through Vevo Check, and was showing error. We contacted the agent and told us he has a Grant letter email, but he is in overseas and will send it to us. 
So now for curioisity, what is that grant letter? Is it 820 visa or the PR? Although now we have a son and also my wife is pregnant with the second?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hoddie32

Hey everyone,

Just looking for some advice as I'm thoroughly confused when applying for my 2nd stage 801 visa. I've submitted the application and am now uploading all the documents/evidence. 

In the email I got from Immigration is says "Scan and upload a statutory declaration from your sponsor declaring the current status of your relationship.", but I can't find where to upload this? Should it be under my name or his? 

When applying for my 820, my sponsor had to do the Sponsorship for a Partner to Migrate to Australia (300,309/100,820/801) application, do I have to do this again?

Also, they haven't asked for a new form 80, so I'm hoping I don't have to do this again either.

Any advice anyone can give would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Irish.fnq

Hi everyone! Just spent the last few hours reading through everything here, and I'm wondering if I can get clarification on a few things regarding a 820 visa application

1) can you upload non essential evidence after submitting the application? My partner and I have heaps of evidence regarding the social aspects of our relationship but not a lot of financial. We currently live with his parents and pay rent to them but share no household bills apart from our own groceries etc. 
We shall be moving into our own place at the end of July and will have evidence then. Can we upload as we get utility bills, mortgage payments etc?

2) do I have to complete form 80 if I'm from a low risk country?

3) do I have to upload a stat. dec of my statement about the relationship if I have filled in the headings in my form online (social aspects, nature of relationship etc)

4) if my 'family unit' are not immigrating with me, do I need to submit their passport copies etc as well?

As a side note, my partner got a driving ban last year (DUI, silly man!!) could this be evidence of my emotional support, as I had to drive him every where and obviously reassure him etc. He reckons we shouldn't mention it but they will have his details/ police check anyway and I think it would be an example for his statement.

Any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## sheilae

1) you can, provided you haven't used your 60 uploads. 

2) you don't have to, but you may be asked for it. It won't hurt trying to fill it out and have it ready if needed, for some it's pretty easy, for others... not so much. (pro-tip living in 4 countries in 10 years and having multiple address in each makes this whole thing HARD haha)

Not 100% clear on what you mean in 3, and for 4 I'm not sure, but I'm sure someone has the answer.


----------



## Irish.fnq

sheilae said:


> 1) you can, provided you haven't used your 60 uploads.
> 
> 2) you don't have to, but you may be asked for it. It won't hurt trying to fill it out and have it ready if needed, for some it's pretty easy, for others... not so much. (pro-tip living in 4 countries in 10 years and having multiple address in each makes this whole thing HARD haha)
> 
> Not 100% clear on what you mean in 3, and for 4 I'm not sure, but I'm sure someone has the answer.


Thank you sheilae!

I was international Cabin Crew for 4 years so the list of countries visited is longggggg!!!

With regard to Q3, in the *Partner Migration booklet* its stated that you need to include certain evidence for 'each member of the family unit included in your application.' So I suppose I'm wondering if I need this evidence, even if they are not migrating with me?


----------



## tijanaoc

Irish.fnq said:


> With regard to Q3, in the *Partner Migration booklet* its stated that you need to include certain evidence for 'each member of the family unit included in your application.' So I suppose I'm wondering if I need this evidence, even if they are not migrating with me?


I *believe* this refers to migrating members of the family unit (the clue is in the phrase "included in your application") but I'm not 100% certain. We would have a hard time with this if they are asking for your wider family, because my husband doesn't keep in touch with some siblings - in fact one sibling does not keep in touch with any of the others except one (there are 8 total).


----------



## Risika

Hi guys!

We're planning to apply for the onshore partner visa this week, and just getting a bit anxious about our case.. Maybe somebody has some advice? 

Long story short, we've lived together/been de facto for 3.5 years, but there have been some periods of separation. I'm mostly worried about the ones in the past 12 months: we have lived together in the UK until September 2016, then my partner's British visa expired and he returned to Australia (Hobart) to study. I stayed in Europe because I had recently graduated and was hoping to get some work experience before moving to Australia (i'm a wildlife biologist and it's pretty hard to find a job), and it was more affordable to send out job/intern applications while staying at my parents' house. I actually only found a volunteering placement starting from March 2017 (much later than I hoped), in Tasmania, so I came back to Hobart to be with my partner in February for one week and then left to do this placement in a remote area. I was there for 2.5 months and now I'm back with him in Hobart. I'm not too worried about our separation during the placement in Tasmania, because we called each other nearly every day, he visited me once and supported me financially. I'm concerned about the other 5 months that I was in Europe and he was in Australia. I think we have enough call logs and facebook conversations for this period, but we didn't support each other financially, cause he was working while studying and I was living at my parents' house and used my savings, so it wasn't necessary. We sent each other Christmas presents but that's it. 

I called immi, but people say different things/don't give clear answers. Do you guys have any idea if this long separation in the 12 months prior to application may have a negative effect, despite the long time that we've been de facto prior to that?  Any advice would be awesome!


----------



## sheilae

As long as you can show communication for the periods apart, and have evidence of your financial support of each other etc you should be OK. Make sure you both write good statements about why you were apart (school etc) for those periods. 


If you're still nervous about it, I'd recommend getting in touch with a registered migration agent several post here, for a consultation just to make sure you've got all your bases covered. It's a lot of money to spend, so best to be sure of everything! 

Never call Immi for migration advice, they're a bit useless.


----------



## Risika

Thanks sheilae for your reply! Is reassuring, I guess I'm also just thinking of worst case scenarios now that our deadline is nearing.. Talking to an agent would be good, but I think we'll probably just go for it 

Cheers!


----------



## sheilae

Risika said:


> Thanks sheilae for your reply! Is reassuring, I guess I'm also just thinking of worst case scenarios now that our deadline is nearing.. Talking to an agent would be good, but I think we'll probably just go for it
> 
> Cheers!


Yeah, my mind runs to those places too. All you can do is make sure you've got all your ducks in a row!


----------



## jemmyliu520

*Apply Online & Submit via Paper*

Hi Amandy,

I've submit the application online and upload the chat logs and Form 888. Do you think it is okay if I submit the remaining documents via paper? Or do I need to submit every document online?

I've got a lot of photos and supporting documents, I just thought maybe the upload limit may not be enough..

Kind Regards,
Jemmy Liu


----------



## tijanaoc

jemmyliu520 said:


> Hi Amandy,
> 
> I've submit the application online and upload the chat logs and Form 888. Do you think it is okay if I submit the remaining documents via paper? Or do I need to submit every document online?
> 
> I've got a lot of photos and supporting documents, I just thought maybe the upload limit may not be enough..
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Jemmy Liu


If you submitted online you need to attach documents online. Use an app like PDF joiner (Google it) to merge documents so you don't use up 60 uploads. You really should not use more than 40 upload slots if you do this. See this guide for help.
https://partnervisa820uploadguide.neocities.org/

Whatever you do, don't post in your documents. There is no guarantee they will not be lost in a sea of paperwork when they are not accompanied by a paper application.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Best way to do photos is put them together in one file to upload. I chose to do a magazine style layout of pictures with paragraphs accompanying the pages explaining them. DO NOT upload pics individually. You really need to put them all together in one file or you're making your case more difficult for the CO to review and asking for a world of hurt by eating away upload space. 

Combine like evidences as well into one file or as few as possible.

Always upload the required documents first then use remaining slots for extra evidence. 

Always leave a few slots open in case you're asked to provide something by the CO. It happens. 

You get 60 under the applicant and 60 under the sponsor... a well organized app shouldn't use up all of the first 60, and you definitely should not need all 120 total slots or you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Monty Quack

Hi All,

So I think my partner and I have a plan for me to emigrate to Australia, and I would be grateful for anyone who can confirm that what we plan makes sense! I'm a UK national and we will have been in a De-facto relationship for 1 year from December 2017 (planning to move to Aus in February 2018). The plan is:

Move to Australia on a tourist e-visa
Apply for the 820/801 once I arrive
When the e-visa ends (3 months after entry I believe), be granted a Bridging Visa A
Be able to work on the BVA until the 820 is granted.

Does this seem logical/correct?


----------



## tijanaoc

Monty Quack said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So I think my partner and I have a plan for me to emigrate to Australia, and I would be grateful for anyone who can confirm that what we plan makes sense! I'm a UK national and we will have been in a De-facto relationship for 1 year from December 2017 (planning to move to Aus in February 2018). The plan is:
> 
> Move to Australia on a tourist e-visa
> Apply for the 820/801 once I arrive
> When the e-visa ends (3 months after entry I believe), be granted a Bridging Visa A
> Be able to work on the BVA until the 820 is granted.
> 
> Does this seem logical/correct?


The incoming changes for sponsors having to be approved before applicant can lodge partner visa application may or may not throw a spanner in the works for you.


----------



## Monty Quack

tijanaoc said:


> The incoming changes for sponsors having to be approved before applicant can lodge partner visa application may or may not throw a spanner in the works for you.


Ok this is interesting, where could I find out more about these changes?


----------



## tijanaoc

Monty Quack said:


> Ok this is interesting, where could I find out more about these changes?


There's a few threads where it's been mentioned if you do a search you should be able to find something. Nothing is certain though and DIBP have not confirmed when they will be going ahead, only given a vague "later this year" timeline.


----------



## Monty Quack

tijanaoc said:


> There's a few threads where it's been mentioned if you do a search you should be able to find something. Nothing is certain though and DIBP have not confirmed when they will be going ahead, only given a vague "later this year" timeline.


Ok, thanks for the heads up! It seems like it is something we will have to just keep an eye out for - hopefully if this does come into affect it won't be too difficult or take too long.


----------



## tijanaoc

Monty Quack said:


> Ok, thanks for the heads up! It seems like it is something we will have to just keep an eye out for - hopefully if this does come into affect it won't be too difficult or take too long.


Sorry I couldn't reply in any great detail earlier.

Here's a thread started by an RMA that has more detail


----------



## laurajayne18

Hey guys,
I'm so happy I stumbled across this forum! I have spent the past few hours reading through some of the threads, but have a couple of questions that I haven't found the answers to (I actually planned to call immi tomorrow, however my work hours + the wait time make it difficult).


So, I am the Aussie! My partner, Mack, is Canadian. We are currently living in Sydney, Australia (he is on a working holiday visa), however we don't want to apply from here, we'd like to apply offshore. 

Our plan is to have our application ready to submit (preferably online) when we begin our travels in September (applying offshore from the first country we visit - South Africa). 
My first problem is - in order to prepare all the online documents/sections, we need to fill them in and submit sequentially. Which means that we cannot fill in the 'Sponsorship for partner to migrate' section until the Stage 1 Partner visa is submitted... (We found that we couldn't fill in this first form stating that we were in South Africa already as the location couldn't be verified, so we have currently filled the forms in stating that we are in Australia. My question is, IF we submit this, can we go back and change the 'Current location' answer? if not, does anyone have any suggestions other than preparing a paper application?

Secondly, does anyone have a timeframe of when an interview might be requested? (And, how common is this?) We will be travelling through various countries over the 6 months after applying, before going back to Canada until Mack's visa is granted, and I'm not sure as to which country we should request for the possible interview..

Finally, do you pay when you submit the first 47SP online, or is the official 'application' after you have submitted the sponsors 40SP + all supporting documents online?

Thanks in advance for your help!!


----------



## aatifa

*uploading questions*

are you meant to on the online application also upload the 40sp and 47sp ?
can someone clarify what is needed for the personal statement?


----------



## tijanaoc

aatifa said:


> are you meant to on the online application also upload the 40sp and 47sp ?
> can someone clarify what is needed for the personal statement?


No, the online visa application is the 47sp, and the sponsor application is the 40sp, no need to upload the physical 47sp/40sp forms.
The personal statement of relationship is covered in the narrative questions where they ask about the four aspects of the relationship (nature of commitment, financial commitment, nature of household and social aspects) - you would just talk about these aspects of your relationship in your own words. There is no need to upload a separate statement of relationship, unless you want to.


----------



## tijanaoc

laurajayne18 said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm so happy I stumbled across this forum! I have spent the past few hours reading through some of the threads, but have a couple of questions that I haven't found the answers to (I actually planned to call immi tomorrow, however my work hours + the wait time make it difficult).
> 
> So, I am the Aussie! My partner, Mack, is Canadian. We are currently living in Sydney, Australia (he is on a working holiday visa), however we don't want to apply from here, we'd like to apply offshore.
> 
> Our plan is to have our application ready to submit (preferably online) when we begin our travels in September (applying offshore from the first country we visit - South Africa).
> My first problem is - in order to prepare all the online documents/sections, we need to fill them in and submit sequentially. Which means that we cannot fill in the 'Sponsorship for partner to migrate' section until the Stage 1 Partner visa is submitted... (We found that we couldn't fill in this first form stating that we were in South Africa already as the location couldn't be verified, so we have currently filled the forms in stating that we are in Australia. My question is, IF we submit this, can we go back and change the 'Current location' answer? if not, does anyone have any suggestions other than preparing a paper application?
> *
> Once submitted you can't change the answers, but there will be a link that says "update us" where you can let them know if you move house (or country!)*
> 
> Secondly, does anyone have a timeframe of when an interview might be requested? (And, how common is this?) We will be travelling through various countries over the 6 months after applying, before going back to Canada until Mack's visa is granted, and I'm not sure as to which country we should request for the possible interview..
> 
> *They may or may not request an interview. I think for couples that have been together a long time and you have the solid evidence to prove that your relationship is genuine and longstanding they would not usually require an interview. If they have suspicions the relationship is not genuine then yes they would usually contact for an interview.*
> 
> Finally, do you pay when you submit the first 47SP online, or is the official 'application' after you have submitted the sponsors 40SP + all supporting documents online?
> *
> You pay when you submit 47sp. The 40sp is separate and cannot even be submitted until the 47sp is paid for. Document uploads also can't proceed until the 47sp is paid for.*
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!!


My replies in bold above. You're welcome


----------



## aatifa

*thanking you*



tijanaoc said:


> No, the online visa application is the 47sp, and the sponsor application is the 40sp, no need to upload the physical 47sp/40sp forms.
> The personal statement of relationship is covered in the narrative questions where they ask about the four aspects of the relationship (nature of commitment, financial commitment, nature of household and social aspects) - you would just talk about these aspects of your relationship in your own words. There is no need to upload a separate statement of relationship, unless you want to.


#thanking you very much


----------



## anawrainbow

*Sponsor overseas*

Hey peeps,
I am so sorry about this random post, very lost on how to use the threads and posts here! Still learning and could not find few of my doubts through threads!!

I was hoping someone could clarify some of my dreads!

Well, I am currently on student visa which expires on 21st of September. We have everything ready to apply, we had filled out all questions and details online already. But my partner (sponsor) had this EUROTRIP planned with his sister for quite a while, he will be away until after visa expires, hence why we are not travelling for the entire tour together. I will meet them for few weeks and return to Australia just before my visa expires to apply for DE FACTO VISA. My question is:

a. Once I return from Europe to apply for DE FACTO VISA, my partner will stay in Europe for few more weeks before coming back to Australia. Would that be an issue for us? Are we gonna have problems if we apply when he is not in Australia?

b. My return ticket is booked for 5 days before my current visa expires, should that be another issue when entering the country here in Australia?

REALLY REALLY APPRECIATE ANY HELP GUYS!
CHEERS


----------



## anawrainbow

heeey peeps,

I am about to have a breakout here, I've been enquiring in some many different threads but I am not sure how to use this forum yet or probably using in the wrong way.

This forum is so helpful although I am still a bit lost.

Does anyone know if I can lodge my 820 visa online without my partner (sponsor) being physically in the country? I am onshore but he had to leave before my passport renewal got back to me. Now I heard people saying I cannot apply for the visa without him being in Australia but he wont be back until my current student visa expires :/


Pleeease someone help us!

Cheers


----------



## koalaswiss

anawrainbow said:


> heeey peeps,
> 
> I am about to have a breakout here, I've been enquiring in some many different threads but I am not sure how to use this forum yet or probably using in the wrong way.
> 
> This forum is so helpful although I am still a bit lost.
> 
> Does anyone know if I can lodge my 820 visa online without my partner (sponsor) being physically in the country? I am onshore but he had to leave before my passport renewal got back to me. Now I heard people saying I cannot apply for the visa without him being in Australia but he wont be back until my current student visa expires :/
> 
> Pleeease someone help us!
> 
> Cheers


The best way to get a clear answer is to talk to a migration agent. There is a few good ones on here. Good luck with your application.


----------



## will14m

*Partner Visa - De Facto Relationship*

Hi everyone,

I'm planning to apply for partner visa via de facto relationship.

I understand part of the requirement is we have to live together for at least 12 months and we have fulfilled that.

However part of the requirements is we have to show that we share our expenses and we do have joint bank account but it's still less than 12 months since we opened the joint bank account.

I've been informed that it is mandatory to have joint bank account for at least 12 months to apply for de facto relationship but some people say that it is not mandatory.

Could anyone please help to answer this? And would be really appreciated if anyone can also let me know other than joint bank account how can we prove that we have shared expenses.

Thank you very much.

Cheers


----------



## laura90

will14m said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm planning to apply for partner visa via de facto relationship.
> 
> I understand part of the requirement is we have to live together for at least 12 months and we have fulfilled that.
> 
> However part of the requirements is we have to show that we share our expenses and we do have joint bank account but it's still less than 12 months since we opened the joint bank account.
> 
> I've been informed that it is mandatory to have joint bank account for at least 12 months to apply for de facto relationship but some people say that it is not mandatory.
> 
> Could anyone please help to answer this? And would be really appreciated if anyone can also let me know other than joint bank account how can we prove that we have shared expenses.
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> Cheers


You don't have to have a joint bank account to apply for the 820 visa. It is really good evidence for financial aspects if you have one, even if you haven't had it for 12 months. You will still have to provide other forms of proof to satisfy the defacto requirement.

There are plenty forms of evidence you can use to show shared expenses. We provided the bond receipts for two of our rental homes with both our names on it, electricity, internet and other utility bills with both of our names on them, rent receipts, both our names on 2x leases showing we were both responsible for the rental payments, etc. We also provided a statement written and signed by both of us outlining how we spend our money to support each other.


----------



## Frankie1985

Amandy said:


> 8. Fact: You will receive your acknowledgement letter and bridging visa letter via email once you hit the 'Pay Now' button. Your receipt will also be generated.


Hi Amandy,

So you get your bridging visa right after paying, and you have to pay before attaching any documents and providing any evidence, correct?

I was waiting to gather all the evidence before lodging my 820 online. I thought you would have to provide such evidence (attachments) before proceeding to pay.

Many thanks for your help!


----------



## koalaswiss

will14m said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm planning to apply for partner visa via de facto relationship.
> 
> I understand part of the requirement is we have to live together for at least 12 months and we have fulfilled that.
> 
> However part of the requirements is we have to show that we share our expenses and we do have joint bank account but it's still less than 12 months since we opened the joint bank account.
> 
> I've been informed that it is mandatory to have joint bank account for at least 12 months to apply for de facto relationship but some people say that it is not mandatory.
> 
> Could anyone please help to answer this? And would be really appreciated if anyone can also let me know other than joint bank account how can we prove that we have shared expenses.
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> Cheers


Hello, sorry late answer. Regarding the financial. I extracted all the transactions from my personal account into an excel file for a full year and highlighted the important ones. I did delete transactions that weren't relevant and added the bank pdf showing all the transactions for a year to prove the transactions were legitimate.

Eg: 
spendings near my partner place when we were not leaving together - I would write on the side "grocery for partner's house"
spendings while on a weekend away (booking didn't show my name) - I then refer the holiday to another file, which contained all the bookings and pictures. On the side of financial I wrote "see file XX, number XX for more details"

It was time consuming but it was a good way to show we were sharing a life together and being in the same places when the bookings where not showing both our name.

Hope that help you and good luck with your visa


----------



## FatBigAmmy

Hi, I'm reading this thread and its been really helpful for me. I want to ask a question, are you going to attached the form 80 in the docs required, or you just have to fill it up online? Thank you guys, I hope someone could help me.


----------



## monoles

Hello,

All of my evidence for my partner visa application will be uploaded as PDF files. I was just wondering, is it okay to add comments and highlight text within the PDF file? Adobe Acrobat lets you highlight text and comment on it, I was going to use this feature for files like Bank Statements. Or should I print the statements and physically write my comments on them, then scan them back in?

Thank you!


----------



## tijanaoc

monoles said:


> Hello,
> 
> All of my evidence for my partner visa application will be uploaded as PDF files. I was just wondering, is it okay to add comments and highlight text within the PDF file? Adobe Acrobat lets you highlight text and comment on it, I was going to use this feature for files like Bank Statements. Or should I print the statements and physically write my comments on them, then scan them back in?
> 
> Thank you!


We used adobe acrobat to highlight and comment for my husband's visa evidence. His visa was granted last month.


----------



## monoles

tijanaoc said:


> We used adobe acrobat to highlight and comment for my husband's visa evidence. His visa was granted last month.


Okay great, I'm just worried the department won't see the comments in adobe for whatever reason, different version of adobe, or whatever.

Thanks!


----------



## Seego

New rise in processing times for partner visa onshore.

I just checked the processing times for this visa in https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/801-

and the 90% column has been increased from 22 months to 24. yahoooooo


----------



## xemmafellowsx

Is anyone else in a similar position to me, having applied via paper?

Wondering whether it's faster online/paper???


----------



## BAQ

DIBP increased their processing times to 25 months, what a joke. I encourage everyone out there to take the time and write an official complaint in the actual DIBP website and another complain to either the attorney general or the Commonwealth Ombudsman (I have written complaints and it worked out, my application was processed in less than a year and I applied in FEB 2017). Don't be afraid to complaint as this is becoming a joke for all applicants. They should hire more staff instead of increasing the processing times. It infuriates me how this is becoming a disrespectful process for partner visa applicants. Only this year they increased processing times 4 times! It started 12/13-15 then 15-17- then 16-20 and then 20-25 months!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

The GPT increased but I've seen 820 grants coming in faster since 18 Nov changes. One in 6 months and one in 7 months, and both of those fall into the 75% processed in 20 months statistic.


----------



## sirilejeune

good idea BAQ, is it ok if I sent you a message to get some advice on what to write in the complaints and where to send it too? 
This is just getting ridiculous, and it puts such a strain on relationships.


----------



## xemmafellowsx

Please could you send me more information on where to write to and the inclusions????


----------



## 530i

Turns out im withdrawing sponsorship, misses has been unfaithful for 6 months... just as we get a letter saying they wanted my events on the relationship. Feel pretty heartbroken, for those with doubt on anything make sure your doubts arent doubts and be sure to follow your gut instinct with stuff.


----------



## aussiesteve

You can certainly write and complain , but don't fool yourself into thinking that it will have any real bearing on the situation. Remember the Department just follows its political masters, and politicians only care about getting re elected. There are very few votes in looking after visa applicants and despite the fact that we are particularly interested in the process dosen't mean the population in general is.
In fact the average taxpayer probably wouldn't care if a visa cost $50,000 and took 10 years!
Just be prepared to accept that it will take around the time they quote, and if it is decided faster that's a bonus. Remeber the applicant is driven by emotions but the decision is based on fact.
If you wish to make sure your visa is processed as quickly as possible provided as much relevant information as you can with your application.
I know how you are feeling , I felt the same way 30 years ago when it took around 18 months for my wife's application to be processed.


----------

